#ubuntu-hr 2011-04-25
<HmmZ0r> jutar banditi
<HmmZ0r> evo ih radnici se spajaju kao, nemogu spavat do 10 ni praznikom :)
<ivoks> uspio sam dobiti desni click na onom smecu od clickpada
<ivoks> i installer ima gresku u prijevodu :)
<ivoks> Dobrodišli
<chaky> updating Desire @ CyanogenMOD 7.0.2 via ROM Manager
<ivoks> popravio sam neke prijevode
<ivoks> preveo neke dodatne stvari..
<ivoks> steta sto nisam prije :/
<ivoks> navuko sam starog da pocne koristiti ubuntu :)
<ivoks> s obzirom da je koristio openoffice za pisanje/tablice i draftsight za CAD
<ivoks> sve sto treba nauciti je unity :)
<chaky> uff, boot je trajao dobrih 15 min :)
<HmmZ0r> meni seka i stari koriste svi, nikad me ne zovu nikad
<HmmZ0r> korsite samo browser i one gugl docs toeto.
<jelly-home> yep, browser je novi OS
<HmmZ0r> pa za tard-korisnike zaista jest, a takvih je ono 90%
<ivoks> u ovom slucaju trebao je i CAD
<ivoks> ipak je to racunalo za rad
<SilverSpace> U 81. godini umro Norio Ohga, "otac" CD-a i bivši šef Sonyja
<Vlado9A3CY> bon zur :)
<MmikeMRMA> ivoks, na hp-smecu clickpad?
<Mmike> igustin, jel' te ima?
<igustin> Mmike: ima! ;)
<Neuromanc> homebox dobro radi u selcu...
<SilverSpace> Neuromanc: vip 
<Neuromanc> da
<rsedak> jutro
<ivoks> Mmike: da
<Mmike> ivoks, kako si uspio?
<ivoks> u postavkama misa sam iskljucio 'touch' za click
<ivoks> onda, kada jednim prstom stisnes tocku u gornjem lijevom uglu, a drugim desnu tipku mista, dobijes desni klik
<ivoks> kasnije sam skuzio da kada god stavis prst i tapnes bilo gdje, dobijes desni klik
<ivoks> znaci, bitno je da ti je jedan prst fiksno na padu, a drugim kratko tapnes
<ivoks> inace, taj clickpad je totalno smece
<ivoks> nikada ne mogu napraviti sto zelim
<ivoks> hm... kaze mi evolution da imam 4,3 milijarde neprocitanih mailova
<Mmike> da, taj touchpad je smece samo takvog - lupat i nedat plakat onom tko je to osmislio
<SilverSpace> kaj znaci smilary's
<SilverSpace> smilary's About Me
<Mmike> Isto kao da pise: Mmike's About Me
<Neuromanx> :)
<Mmike> kak' da znam dal' imam Desire GSM ili Desire CDMA?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: pa ne mozes imati cdma
<SilverSpace> http://www.wisegeek.com/what-is-the-difference-between-gsm-and-cdma.htm
<Mmike> a
<Mmike> thnx :)
<Mmike> ivoks, s cime backupiras phon?
<Neuromanx> wow izgleda da sam dobio verziju homeboxa na kojoj mogu promijeniti ip adresu routera...
<Neuromanx> super...
<SilverSpace> Neuromanx: taj homebox uopce ne kuzim jel to mozes prenasati bilo di di ima vip mreza
<rsedak> SilverSpace: ne mozes, homebox je vezan za baznu stanicu
<rsedak> tako se znalo dogadjati ljudima koji si na graniom podrucju dviju stanica, da im privremeno izkljuce broj jer su "premjestili" uredjaj
<SilverSpace> rsedak: thx
<SilverSpace> http://slike.hr/slike/i/img1137resized_b5fba.jpg
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ti ufotko?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: da
<SilverSpace> orhideja doma na prozoru
<Mmike> odlicna
<Mmike> kaki fotic?
<SilverSpace> canon sx200is
<SilverSpace> danas sam si isao kalibrirati(neznam hr rijec) garmin ovo sam neki dan napravio nadmorska visina http://slike.hr/slike/1/130367816921795_ffeac.png
<SilverSpace> moram isti krug napraviti da vidim jel se sto promjenio
<igustin> Mmike: jel' te ima? ;)
<igustin> Mmike: ako te ima, Å¡kicni na pvt ;)
<dominiCanes> decki imam pitanje gledam tu neke ubuntu tablete, pa me zanima ako tko ima to i ako ima dal radi aircrack i monitor mode wifi
<SilverSpace> kakav tablet daj link
<SilverSpace> ako je ubuntu gore onda ne vidim zapreke da ne radi
<dominiCanes> cek
<Mmike> pa ako ima karticu koja nemoze biti promiskuitetna...
<dominiCanes> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xEhetGMWVdI
<dominiCanes> da al ako mozes gore stavit usb wifi
<Neuromanc> ndA
<dominiCanes> ndA?
<dominiCanes> no kaj mislite, dal se moze il ne....ima tko ista slicno doma
<dominiCanes> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h5bumXf9MA0&feature=fvwrel
<Neuromanc> ubuntu tablete?
<dominiCanes> he he
<Neuromanc> hm malo sam van modernih dogadjanja
<dominiCanes> protiv glavobolje
<Neuromanc> i ubuntu usao na iPAD trziste?
<dominiCanes> pa recimo
<dominiCanes> ima sharp tablet sa ubuntu
<Neuromanc> super
<Neuromanc> kak bi se ubuntu ponasao na shenzen "android" tabletima?
<dominiCanes> nadam se da ne radis u nekom ducanu sa elektornikom
<dominiCanes> ne ide
<dominiCanes> bas sam i sam razmisljal o tome
<dominiCanes> ne radi bas
<Neuromanc> ne, ne radim u nikakvom ducanu:)
<Neuromanc> heh steta, svidjaju mi se dx cijene
<Neuromanc> poigrao bih se necim od toga kad bi se moglo nesto upotrebljivo staviti na njih
<SilverSpace> yep
<calmpitbull> bas steta
<calmpitbull> imal sam ja jedan onaj kineski tablet doma i dobio akutni popizditis
<SilverSpace> i ja sam dva dana imao nekog android kineza
<SilverSpace> cisto sranje
<SilverSpace> neupotrebljivo
<jelly-home> ajped!
<Mmike> 350 sajtova na stroju
<Mmike> random writes
<Mmike> 15-20 MB/sec
<Mmike> mdadm, 8 diskova, raid10
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: kad bi na ajpedu2 bio ubuntu to bi bilo fino
<jelly-home> koji ce mi kua ubuntu na njemu?
<SilverSpace> zato kaj iOs je isto neupotrebljiv
<jelly-home> jel?
<jelly-home> nisam primjetio da se ovih par ljudi koji ga imaju zalilo da je neupotrebljiv
<SilverSpace> a kaj rade na njemu 
<jelly-home> (par, kod nas na poslu)
<SilverSpace> igraju se
<jelly-home> pa citaju mail, browsaju, gledaju video
<SilverSpace> mail itd
<jelly-home> i sve ostalo za sto postoje aplikacije
<SilverSpace> ne volim kad mi netko ne da raditi kaj ja hocu
<jelly-home> pazi -- to _nije_ racunalo za opcu upotrebu; vjerojatno ni jedan tablet nije
<SilverSpace> istina
<SilverSpace> svako svoje nosi
<jelly-home> ak oces opcu namjenu i da je tablet uzmi si Thinkpad X neki kojem se moze okrenuti ekran
<SilverSpace> je istina ali ja bi jakoo volio ubuntu na ipad2
<SilverSpace> :D
<jelly-home> *shrug*
<jelly-home> ja bi ponija
<SilverSpace> inace jako dobar hardwer
<SilverSpace> ja imam ipod touch
<SilverSpace> i fakat se da svasta na njemu 
<SilverSpace> mogu i preko njega upravljati sa desktop ubuntu racunalom 
<SilverSpace> ssh super radi
<SilverSpace> ali mi to nije to
<SilverSpace>  :))
<jelly-home> to ni ne sluzi za "to"
<ivoks> Mmike: ?
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: to sluzi da popravis nesto hitno ak si na rucku ili u kinu, ne da stalno koristis
<jelly-home> kao konzolu.  Koristi ga za muziku i igrice i lagano surfanje, kao sto je i namijenjen ;-)
<jelly-home> za televiziju u krevetu, kajjaznam
<SilverSpace> :)
<Neuromanc> nda
<Neuromanc> ja bih nešto ala notebook
<Neuromanc> samo u tablet formatu
<Neuromanc> dakle ubuntu ili windows gore, i desetak incha
<Neuromanc> i po cijeni shenzen "android" tableta
<SilverSpace> :)
<Neuromanc> stvarno trazim previse?
<SilverSpace> ti si jos zahtjevniji od mene
<Neuromanc> err htio sam reci netbook
<Neuromanc> pa ne bi bilo bas tesko eeepcju maknuti tipkovnicu
<ivoks> sve su to gluposti
<ivoks> nema do 12-13" dobrog laptopa
<Neuromanc> pa to imam
<Neuromanc> ali nekad bih s necim manjim do vinograda
<SilverSpace> :)
<Neuromanc> ustvari mi je mda bio sasvim ok
<Neuromanc> xperia je sranje u usporedbi s njim
<Neuromanc> nazadak čisti
<SilverSpace> Neuromanc: jos bolje neku 3D kacigu na glavu 
<SilverSpace> :)
<Neuromanc> hm dobra ideja
<SilverSpace> kisa vani pada
<ivoks> stize wii 2
<jelly-home> kad ce wii thwii?
<ivoks> Mmike: evo, mjerio neki dan... brzinomjer pokazivao 230, a gps 216km/h
<ivoks> Mmike: ako uzmemo da oboje grijese, pretpostavljam da je bilo oko 220
<tuba> pozz, moze netko pomoci oko ovoga? http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=7594
<SilverSpace> tuba: ima dosta alata na netu 
<SilverSpace> naprimjer hirens boot cd
<SilverSpace> i na njemu imas dosta toga 
<SilverSpace> i google pomaze 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> odoh sad LN
<ivoks> tja
<ivoks> isao na shop.lenovo.com
<ivoks> slozio custom stroj sa svime sto zelim
<ivoks> cijena 3000$
<ivoks> cudi me sto novi x220 nema kameru
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zxm6-o6RDPs
<ivoks> hihi
<tuba> jel netko slucajno ovdje?
<ivoks> je
<ivoks> slucajno
<tuba> e
<tuba> imam problem
<tuba> trebao bih pomocu instalacijskog cda od windowsa obrisati ostatke gruba zbog kojih ne mogu sad pokrenuti win, nakon sto sam obrisao ubuntu
<tuba> posto nemam cd od wina
<ivoks> krivi kanal
<tuba> ah..
<ivoks> probaj u #windows
<SilverSpace> tuba: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=622828
<SilverSpace> vec sam ti reko 
<SilverSpace> google radi cuda
<SilverSpace> heboga patak
<tuba> trazio sam
<tuba> skinuo sam onaj hirens boot cd
<SilverSpace> evo mozes i sa live ubuntu
<tuba> samo bih prvo trebao instalirati ubuntu kako bih imao cd rom prazan za przenje...
<tuba> sad cu ovo probati
<SilverSpace> za ovo ti nista ne treba
<tuba> ok
<tuba> idem rr
<SilverSpace> procitaj prvo sve
<tuba> javim se
<SilverSpace> da se ne places kasnije
<tuba> uredu hvala
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ypFuJf26zNw
<SilverSpace> lol kako u win 7 lako doci do comand promt
<SilverSpace> ako je zasticeno sa passwordom
<SilverSpace> koju rupetinu su ostavili 
<SilverSpace> i svaka cast ko se sjetio tome
<tub_> sukver
<tub_> silver
<ivoks> lol
<ivoks> http://www.fordwiki.co.uk
<ivoks> http://www.fordwiki.co.uk/index.php?title=Open_and_Close_Windows_by_Remote
<tuba> odgovor na: sudo apt-get install ms-sys
<tuba> Reading package lists... Done--- Building dependency tree---        Reading state information... Done--- E: Unable to locate package ms-sys
#ubuntu-hr 2011-04-26
<Neuromanx> fino...
<Neuromanx> radi promjena IP adrese na homeboxu...
<Neuromanx> radi vpn...
<Neuromanx> radi čak i irc;)
<SilverSpace> :) zazvalio ga ti :)
<SilverSpace> razvalio*
<Neuromanx> ah bilo je prelako
<Neuromanx> odem do mora
<Neuromanx> mejte se
<SilverSpace> sale: jedno pitanje zasto se ne moze prevoditi paket nautilus-open-terminal
<SilverSpace> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/nautilus-open-terminal
<Mmike> Kako skuziti po kojim direktorijima stroj radi najvise i/o-a?
<sale> SilverSpace: ne moze se prevesti jer nisu dodali template. Prevodenje bi se trebalo obaviti upstream, tj. izravno kod gnome-a
<SilverSpace> malo mi smeta kaj u padajucem menu samo to mi nije prevedeno :)
<SilverSpace> budem si sam preveo iz po datoteke
<hbogner> pozdrav
<rob||> http://translate.google.com/#en|hr|you%20have%20failed
<hbogner> rob||, ha ah ah
<SilverSpace> lol
<rob||> :D
<rob||> netko je njih zajebao ;)
<Mmike> AUTHOR
<Mmike>        Oracle Corporation (http://dev.mysql.com/).
<Mmike> Bljeh
<Neuromanx> :))))))))
<drj_cro> pozz
<rob||> FF4 mi ne prikazuje ispravno neke stranice :((
<syqo> ni meni
<syqo> cudno, jer ima bolji score na acid3.acidtests.org nego FF3
<MmikeT> FLJIBLJIBLOFLATRALA!
<hbogner> Mmike, jel ima kakvih natuknica za cetvrtak installfest
<hbogner> vratih se u zg danas
<Mmike> hbogner, pojma, pa zagnjavi ivoksa
<sale> hbogner: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/natty/
<rsedak> jutro
<hbogner> sale, ok, pogledam
<black> pozdrav svima
<black> imal koga?
<hbogner> ima
<rob||> Sony spreman za osvajanje tržišta pločastih računala
 * obruT vise voli brezuljkasta racunala
<rob||> :))
<rob||> Ako netko nije vidio :D - http://bit.ly/dEbXCE (Google prevod ;))
<lizard_> pozdrav svima
<black> ljudi
<black> jel netko zna kak ide naredba za upisivanje u terminal
<black> za provjeru konačne verzija ubunta?
<lizard_> uname -p
<lizard_> mislim da je to naredba
<lizard_> ili je umjestio -p možda -a
<lizard_> nisam siguran
<black> ok idem probat
<obruT> mislim da ce ti /etc/lsb-release biti zanimljiva datotka
<black> ili to da
<black> neće ovo
<black> obrut
<SilverSpace> obruT: pozdrav
<obruT> SilverSpace: zdravo :)
<black> neka druga naredba?
<lizard_> SilverSpace, pozdrav
<obruT> black: u onoj datoteci nemas nikakvih zanimljivih informacija ?
<SilverSpace> lizard_: pozdrav
<lizard_> probaj ovo  cat /proc/version
<obruT> mislim da bi lsb_release -a  isto trebalo ispisati sto je u /etc/lsb-release
<SilverSpace> obruT: mozda bi ti ovaj program bio zanimljiv http://mytourbook.sourceforge.net/mytourbook/
<SilverSpace> obruT: jel vozis sto god
<black> obrut:bash: /etc/lsb-release: Permission denied
<obruT> SilverSpace: bacit cu pogled, izgleda zanimljivo
<jelly-home> black: nemoj izvršiti datoteku nego je ispiši 
<black> kako?
<obruT> SilverSpace: vozi se ponesto, da
<SilverSpace> black: lsb_release -a
<obruT> black: ili cat /etc/lsb-release
<jelly-home> black: cat ili less naredbom
<black> ok
<SilverSpace> obruT: ja bio nesto prehladen pa bas i nisam do neki dan
<obruT> trebalo se sad za vikend vozit po Austriji, ali nazalost propalo
<obruT> sutra ce bit valjda 2-3h rupa bez kise za na Sljeme :P
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> u biti mi 2h sasvim dovoljno
<SilverSpace> ja isprobavam novi garmin
<black> neće ništa od ovoga
<SilverSpace> black: u kaj ti to upisujes
<black> u terminal
<SilverSpace> lsb_release -a
<SilverSpace> sve ispise
<hbogner> idem povuci upgrade na 11.04
<black> ne ispisat
<obruT> jedino ak fakat nema permissione na /etc/lsb-release
<SilverSpace> hbogner: i ja cu danas na lap
<black> nego provjerit jel ima konačna verzija ubunta 11.04
<SilverSpace> black: pa nema 
<obruT> onda mu je cudno slozen sistem :)
<hbogner> black, nema jos dva dana
<black> ja imam beta još uvijek verziju
<black> pa ali treba mi ta naredba da kad prođu ta dva dana
<hbogner> SilverSpace, ja to na laptop, desktop mi je 10.04 :D
<black> da upišem to i da ga upgradeam
<SilverSpace> black: imas na ubuntu stranici kak se upgreda
<obruT> black: sto ti ispise kad u terminalu pokrenes    ls -l /etc/lsb-release
<black> ok bum pogledao
<black> oprostite na smetnji
<black> ok obruT
<black> da vidim
<black> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 98 2011-04-21 18:19 /etc/lsb-release
<obruT> i kad napises    cat /etc/lsb-release    sta ispise ?
<jelly-home> chudesa
<black> DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu DISTRIB_RELEASE=11.04 DISTRIB_CODENAME=natty DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 11.04"
<SilverSpace> black: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/natty/beta#Download%20Beta
<lizard_> pa to je to
<obruT> black: a sta bi ti da napise ?
<black> ne da mi ispiše nego da vidim jel ima konačna verzija 11.04
<black> ;)
<lizard_> upravo to treba da ispiše
<obruT> black: doci ce ti update paketi sami po sebi :)
<black> oke....
<lizard_> pa 28.04 ti izlazi finalna verzija 11.04
<SilverSpace> black: sam ce ti reci kad ce biti linal
<SilverSpace> da nadogradis
<black> ok
<lizard_> mislim da ću ja još malo sačekat da izađe mint ... nekako mi je draži gnome 3 :)
 * Mmike wants new monitor
<obruT> oce ekipi koja ima gnome, a naprave upgrade automatski ostaviti gnome ili im uvalit i unity ?
<obruT> i koji gnome ? :)
<hbogner> obruT, pa ako ti je default gnome onda ce ostati gnome
<hbogner> da imas kde ostao bi ti kde
<hbogner> da imas xfce ostzao bi on
<obruT> nisam nikad radio upgrade, a niti necu, samo me zanima :)
<hbogner> bar bi tako trebalo biti
<jelly-home> madjija
<hbogner> :D
 * obruT prakticira clean install
 * jelly-home nije napravio clean install od 2001
<jelly-home> doduše
 * jelly-home vrti Debian
 * obruT nije napravio upgrade tamo negdje od red hat 6.x ili tako nesto
<SilverSpace> :)
 * lizard_ se igra s distrama kao s čarapama 
<obruT> lizard_: mijenjas jednom mjesecno ? :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: vidi ovo http://is.gd/DpttmE
<lizard_> pa sve glavne distre provrtim onako da vidim Å¡to u nativu imaju ... sta daju on box
<SilverSpace> desno na plavom krizicu izaberes podlogu
<SilverSpace> google satelit super precizni garmin pokaze
<SilverSpace> samo po zavojima malo felsa
 * obruT ode penjat...
<obruT> pozdrav !
<lizard_> poz
<lizard_> mora bi i ja update garmina napravit
<lizard_> nisam to napravio više od 6 mj.
<hbogner> woho, druga epizoda game of thrones
<ivoks> helou
<ivoks> danas se netko dobro slupao prije karlovca
<ivoks> ides... srebro skocilo 40% samo u ovoj godini
<SilverSpace> lizard_: koji garmin imas
<ivoks> http://www.fordwiki.co.uk
<ivoks> wow... stranice
<ivoks> http://www.fordwiki.co.uk/index.php?title=Motion_Autolock
<ivoks> hihi
<ivoks> par trikova i dignes cijenu autu :0
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> fordwiki :)
<Mmike> pa za ne povjerovat :) :)
<Mmike> umjesto da vozi pravo japansko auto on se tu hvali s traktorom :)
<ivoks> joj... gledao sam novi accord
<ivoks> presmijesni su
<Mmike> bwah: http://mazdawiki.com/
<ivoks> accord 2.2 (diesel) je skuplji od mercedesa e klase 3.0
<Mmike> diesel, a?
<Mmike> :) svasta
<Mmike> nego
<Mmike> jesi kad instalirao debian/ubuntu na USB stick?
<ivoks> Mmike: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zxm6-o6RDPs
<ivoks> sad sam se nateravao sa A5 po A1
<Mmike> ivoks e, i? :)
<Mmike> jednom sam gledao kako je lik u jugicu oprao nacrisa mujkica i njegov nissan
<ivoks> hehe
<ivoks> moj traktor s 8sec do 100 je meni sasvim dobar
<ivoks> jos moze povesti 5 ljudi i hrpu prtljage
<ivoks> a 4. brzini u 2.2tdci treba podignuti spomenik
<ivoks> od 60 do 150 u 15ak sekundi
<Mmike> je je
<Mmike> :) super je to, znam :)
<Mmike> al' je i dalje traktor i los auto :)
<Mmike> nego
<Mmike> USB i to, nisi nikad?
<ivoks> je, tvoja mazda demio je bolja :)
<ivoks> na USB disk, ne sjecam se... mozda
<lizard_> SilverSpace: imam Nuvi 1350
<lizard_> dobljen je u nagradnoj igri :)
<SilverSpace> lizard_: to je auto navigacija
<lizard_> tako je
<SilverSpace> ja kupio za Dakotu 20 za bike
<lizard_> mislim da bi ovaj isto mogao posluzit za te stvari ali mu to nije primarna funkcija
<hbogner> lizard_, cca 4 sata kad nije na punjacu
<lizard_> oko prilike ... mislim da si u pravu ali imam kabel koji ga poveže a autoupaljačem
<hbogner> lizard_, kad si u autu naravno
<lizard_> znam kako je to kad si na bicikli onda si ovisan o bateriji :)
<hbogner> za bicikl postoje uredjaji kojima baterije duze traju, cca 20 sati i mozes ih zamjeniti :d
<SilverSpace> Dakota 20sati
<lizard_> u to je vec dosta
<hbogner> tipa 2x2 AA baterije na punjenje i miran si u svim okolnostima
<lizard_> vodili ili statistiku o terenu ... moze li se to opvezat s racunalom
<hbogner> ???
<lizard_> radimo da prati visinu uspona i takve podatke
<hbogner> taman danas nasao jedan zgodan
<lizard_> to bi bilo dobro za nekakvu evidenciju
<hbogner> http://mytourbook.sourceforge.net/mytourbook/
<lizard_> e to je dobra aplikatija :)
<lizard_> jedva cekam sezonu plivanja
<lizard_> morao bi se malo fizicki aktivirat ... imam problema s ledjima
<ivoks> moras da
<ivoks> svi moraju
 * Mmike se aktivirao
<lizard_> profesionalna deformacija
<Mmike> plivao prosli i pretprosli tjedan
<Mmike> jos malo pa cu biti sexyisticniji od ivoksa :)
<hbogner> plivao i ja ovaj vikend, u znoju i prasini :D
<lizard_> hehe
<hbogner> radne akcije na selu
<lizard_> ja ima radne akcije svaki dan :)
<ivoks> plivanje je super zdravo
<hbogner> lizard_, ne ovakve, sjetva kukuruza :D
<ivoks> ja sutra pocinjem velsati
<ivoks> veslati
<lizard_> hbogner: a Å¡ta kad bi ti rekao da svaki dan kosim travu :)
<lizard_> Å¡ta za to kazes
<hbogner> rucno ili kosilicom?
<lizard_> kosilica jasno
<lizard_> ledjna
<hbogner> kaj, radis u zrinjevcu ili tasko nesto?
<lizard_> tako je
<hbogner> radio sam tkao jedno ljeto, trebalo je zaradit za maturalac
<hbogner> lizard_, jesi mozda danas kosio u folnegovicevom naselju, cjelo jutro kose travu :D
<lizard_> hebe mene taj maturalac vec 15 godina
<hbogner> :D
<lizard_> hbogner: ja sam ti inace iz SPlita
<hbogner> aha, onda sam fulao MALO :D
<lizard_> firma u kojoj radim je Parkovi i Nasadi
<hbogner> onda imas radne akcije svaki dan :D
<lizard_> to ti je nesto poput ZG zrinjevca
<hbogner> kuzim to
<lizard_> eto i danas me je dopala nesrtnica :)
<lizard_> inace cime se Vi bavite svi se u informatickoj bransi ???
<hbogner> ja pokusavam zavrsiti geodeziju :D
<lizard_> e to je jako fino zanimanje ... trasirka i teodolit ... to sam radio sa ocem dok sam bio skolarac :)
<hbogner> puno vise od trasirke i teodolita, nije faks samo za to, za to je dosta srednja
<hbogner> sa starim? on je geodet?
<lizard_> tako je
<hbogner> he he he
<lizard_> :)
<lizard_> sta planiras kad zavrsis falkutet
<hbogner> zaposlit se negdje :D
<hbogner> he he he
<lizard_> neces dizat sidro i ic vanka ???
<hbogner> nope, nemam takve planove
<hbogner> osim ako mi frend uleti s pozivom i dobrom ponudom na krace vrijeme :D
<lizard_> iskreno to mi je za musku osobu jedno od najfinijih zanimanja ... opcija teren opcija kancelarija ... ma to je super struka
<hbogner> pa sta nisi i ti isao tim putem?
<lizard_> duga je to prica  ... trebao napravio rusvaj u srednjoj skoli jer sam trebao i ja upisat geodeziju ali prosao drugi momak koji je imao iste ocjene kao ja
<lizard_> i tako sad revoltiran ispisao se iz srednje gradjev. skole i upisao poljoprivredu (mislio sam upisat veterinu ali radi nekih razlika u predmetima i prakticnoj nastavi nisam to mogao upisat)
<hbogner> ahaa
<lizard_> i eto tu sam bi jesam :)
<hbogner> obruT, ispravka, baci te na unity
<ivoks> zanimljiv taj klub
<ivoks> taj Dinamo
<ivoks> ili sto vec
<ivoks> prvo slave 95 godina, pa 60, pa onda 100
<ivoks> gradjanski nogometni klub
<ivoks> koja je to mafija
<lizard_> nikad neznas mozda za par godina se pribroji jos koja godina :)
<ivoks> brijem da ce se pomladiti
<ivoks> 95 su slavili prije 20ak godina
<lizard_> nikad neznas
<ivoks> a tek sad 100
<ivoks> :D
<ivoks> zar je takav problem reci 'Dinamo je nastao 45. godina. Osnovala ga je komunisticka partija.'
<ivoks> kaj sad... pa nije to sramota
<ivoks> koliko je toga nastalo u Jugi
<ivoks> ne, sad je to odjednom Gradjanski
<ivoks> zasto? zato sto imaju istu boju dresa
<ivoks> mafija... unistili su klub; zako ima jos nekoga tko 'voli' taj klub, mislim da riga ujutro i navecer
<lizard_> citao sam danas malo wikipediju i kaze bar wikipedija da je gradjanski bio rasformiran
<ivoks> pa da
<ivoks> bio je i biciklisticki klub :)
<ivoks> i rukometni
<lizard_> no dobro ja osobno volim da u hrvatskoj imamo bar pokojeg 100 godisnjaka
<ivoks> Jednostranim dekretom komunista 1945. klub se gasi i pali se njegova arhiva(zbog navodne suradnje s NDH).
<ivoks> pa imamo, hajduk
<ivoks> osnovan u Fleku
<ivoks> prije vise od 100 godina :)
<lizard_> ajde sad koji dan se ne racuna :)
<ivoks> mogao bi i rukometni klub slaviti 100 godina sad
<lizard_> ivoks: mirisem Hajdukovca :)
<ivoks> jel gledas ovaj prilog?
<cjohnston> Hello all
<ivoks> onak... dvije recenice o gradjanskom i onda samo dinamo
<ivoks> cjohnston: hey
<lizard_> na kojem programu gledas prilog
<ivoks> hrt2
<lizard_> da malo sam bacio oko
<ivoks> sad opet o gradjanskom... :)
<lizard_> nekako mi se veceras primamljivija utakmica lige prvaka
<cjohnston> chaky been around recently?
<ivoks> i haven't seen him
<Mmike> nije to prilog, to je uzas
<lizard_> ha ha ha ... joj
<jelly-home> http://www.lupiga.com/vijesti/slike/20040416001159dzamija_slovenija_burek.jpg
<Mmike> chaky was around 
<Mmike> dunno if today
<cjohnston> hey Mmike 
<Mmike> cjohnston, getting ready?
<cjohnston> Yup.. Leave in 8 days
<ivoks> lol dubrovnik :)
<ivoks> it's like new york and usa
<ivoks> chaky isn't really from dubrovnik, afaik
<ivoks> he's just from that region
<ivoks> isuse... zrigat cu se
<ivoks> koja samoreklama ovih lopova
<cjohnston> gotcha ivoks 
<ivoks> britanska kraljica stize u irsku?!
<ivoks> sta ona zeli poginuti
<ivoks> evo i mirne
<ivoks> mislim da ju tamo svi znaju... :)
<Mmike> rsedak == mirna? :)
<rsedak> gdje tamo?
<rsedak> :-P
<ivoks> tamo, u dinamu :)
<rsedak> aha, tamo gdje proizvode struju? na suncanoj farmi fotocelija?
<ivoks> e sedak
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> National Security Agency ili skraćeno NSA je, među ostalim, u dokumentima objavio sadržaj čak 29 poruka primljenih putem satelitske mreže. Dijelovi poruka koji su dekodirani, navodno, sadrže periodni sustav elemenata i jednadžbe za koje stručnjaci nisu znali što opisuju.
<rsedak> Apple tuzen zbog protuzakonitg prikupljanja geopodataka korisnika :)
<ivoks> http://www.nsa.gov/public_info/declass/ufo/index.shtml
<sale> lol/wtf? Problem parsing playlist -> Problem u gramatičkom raščlanjivanju popisa izvođenja
<rsedak> sale pa to je to :-)
<ivoks> :)
<rsedak> e da jos 20 poruuka i OOo/LO su prevedeni UI 100%
<ivoks> netko si je dao truda
<rsedak> a jedna budala
<ivoks> ma mislio sam na Problem u gramatičkom raščlanjivanju popisa izvođenja
<ivoks> http://www.nsa.gov/_root/images/bottom.jpg
<ivoks> zbljuvat cu se :D
<rsedak> ivoks: a, ti, da dao si je truda :_)
<rsedak> a ova slikica s ključevima budućnosti .-)
<ivoks> nista te nisam shvatio
<rsedak> Orao drži ključeve u kandžama
<rsedak> Securing the future
<rsedak> osnosn oključ
<rsedak> odnosno ključ
<ivoks> jao... na sta ce taj LO liciti :)
<rsedak> :-) pa ideja i je da me ljudi otjeraju s projekta :-)
<rsedak> ali izgleda da ću ja prije sam otići :-)
<ivoks> The membership status of Ubuntu Croatian Translators (ubuntu-l10n-hr) in
<ivoks> the team Ubuntu Local Community Teams (locoteams) was changed by Paul
<ivoks> Tagliamonte (paultag) from Approved to Deactivated.
<cjohnston> ivoks: it was done due to a mistake
<ivoks> Paul Tagliamonte said: You have indrect membership into this team already :)
<ivoks> cjohnston: what was?
<cjohnston> Adding the translators team to the LoCo Teams team
<ivoks> ah, ok
<cjohnston> As such, you had two teams showing up on LoCo Directory
<ivoks> gle njih: https://launchpad.net/~kosova
<ivoks> dobar logo :D
<Neuromanc> o susjed
<cjohnston> ivoks: at some point, http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-l10n-hr will show a merge option in the subnav.. When it shows that, it will need to be merged with the main team
<cjohnston> please
<ivoks> merge?
<cjohnston> yup
<rsedak> o susjed .) kako je na moru?
<ivoks> ubuntu-l10n-hr is a special team... it's not loco team
<cjohnston> right.. 
<cjohnston> but it needs to be merged in LoCo Directory so that it goes away.. will not change anything on Launchpad..
<ivoks> hm... ok...
<cjohnston> Will just make it to where only one team shows up in LoCo Directory
<Neuromanc> vjetrovito:)
<ivoks> sale: os bit pricednik?
<rsedak> huh
<lizard_> utakmica je drustvo uzivajte
<ivoks> nda...
<ivoks> barca!
<lizard_> jok
<ivoks> sta jok
<ivoks> BARCA!
<Neuromanc> :)
<ivoks> jednom kad gledas barcu na camp nou...
<ivoks> jednom kad si u barceloni kada osvoje ligu prvaka...
<ivoks> kup
<ivoks> i prvenstvo
<ivoks> :)
<rsedak> ivoks mislio sam da pricas o Barcolani jerdrenju
<rsedak> ivoks: i u Murteru?
<rsedak> si u Mutretu
<rsedak> ma znas sto pitam
<sale> ivoks: nisam li ti vec odgovorio na to pitanje? :-P
<ivoks> jesam, na murteru sam
<ivoks> sale: objektivno, zasluzujes to biti
<rsedak> ivoks: cestitam uspio si sloziti "raj na Zemlji"
<ivoks> rsedak: ?
<rsedak> pa za mene je "Raj na Zemlji" kada si tamo gdje ti najvise odgovara
<rsedak> pricao si da bi ti bilo supre preseliti se u Murter
<Neuromanc> :)
<ivoks> pa zivim tu :)
<ivoks> 6 mjeseci u godini
<ivoks> www.jamming-adventures.com
<rsedak> cool
<Mmike> ivoks, preko ljeta cijelog si dolje? 8mi mjesec?
<ivoks> od 4 do 10
<rsedak> i onda kombiniras IT i jamming?
<SilverSpace> TMi nikoga ne pratimo!, tvrdi Steve Jobs, a Apple tajno izrađuje kartu korisnika iPhonea
<SilverSpace> he he
<ivoks> da
<Mmike> ivoks, kul :) dodjem te posjetit, mislim da cu opet sa satorom na kornate ovo ljeto :)
<ivoks> pa rentaj kajak :)
<Neuromanc> to je dobra kombinacija...
<Neuromanc> ja bih rado cijelu godinu na more...
<SilverSpace> ivoks: koliko veliku ekipu odjednom mozes primiti
<ivoks> 8 ljudi
<ivoks> mislim, moze i 16
<ivoks> 8 na kajak, 8 na bicikl
<SilverSpace> ivoks: super nas je sedam pa gledamo kaj bi zajedno jer prosle godine smo jedrili sad bi nesto drugo
<ivoks> pa eto
<SilverSpace> budem im predlozio 
<ivoks> pogledaj sto se nudi, pa javi ako hoces nesto :)
<ivoks> na toliku grupu dobijete popust
<rsedak> eto gotov prijevod, dasa jos napraviti sdf datoteku, iskontrolirati ju i poslati ekipama
<SilverSpace> rsedak: kaj to prevodis
<ivoks> da mi je netko to rekao prije par godina, ne bi vjerovao
<ivoks> ali gledam ligu prvaka i kinez faulirao drugog kineza
<ivoks> ili su japanci, fakat ne znam
<rsedak> SilverSpace: razlike OOo/LO
<Neuromanc> koreanac
<dodobas> jel igra/o tko TCG/CCG igre?
<SilverSpace> nisam siguran kak ovo ide zajedno 
<SilverSpace> Leisure, Sport and Shopping
<SilverSpace> dodobas: pa ovdje se nitko ne igra osim Mmike :)
<Mmike> kad smo vec kod toga
<Mmike> :)
 * Mmike je dobio neki mail od launchpada da se gasi neki loco team?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: da i ja 
<SilverSpace> samo nisam bas skuzio kaj
<dodobas> Mmike: jel igras?
<Mmike> dodobas, a slabo :(
<dodobas> sto si zaddnje?
<ivoks> ignorirajte
<ivoks> gle, kod mene najtoplije :)
<igustin> ivoks: btw, jedan crnjak na temu japanaca/kineza...
<igustin> kako razlikovati Japanca od Kineza?
<jelly-home> gajgerovim brojacem!
<igustin> jes ;)
<jelly-home> STARO :-D
<igustin> eh :P
<ivoks> cccc
<ivoks> sram vas bilo
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> dodobas, tursku poceo
<Mmike> Sjedi irac sa zenom u birtiji (pubu) i kaze: Volim te
<Mmike> Veli mu zena: jel' to govoris ti ili to govori piva?
<Mmike> Veli on: to ja govorim pivi
<ivoks> vid ti male
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GIw__mjcaV4
<ivoks> Prečesto tuširanje vrućom vodom i pranje kože sapunom štetno je za kožu jer skida prirodna ulja s nje, pa ona postaje suha i sklonija pucanju te infekcijama. Ako se već morate tuširati svaki dan, radite to s malo hladnijom vodom, a ponekad to uradite i bez sapuna. 
<ivoks> Izraelski znanstvenici objavili su studiju koja tvrdi da je čučanje nad školjkom prirodnije od sjedenja prilikom obavljanja nužde
<rob||> netko mi je greskom poslao slike preko iskon jumbo :) ..  bit ce pod utjecajem one grasevine s fotki i onih dekoltea ;))
<ivoks> :)
<rob||> dobra je mala ..... ima slatke oci :)
<rob||> wordpress 3.1.2 objavljen ..... "This release addresses a vulnerability that allowed Contributor-level users to improperly publish posts."
<ivoks> potop
#ubuntu-hr 2011-04-27
<calmpitbull> dobro jutro
<calmpitbull> kaj se radi
<dodobas> yello
<calmpitbull> pa kaj ovi iz htc-ja rade
<calmpitbull> ne mogu syncat desire na komp
<calmpitbull> nije mi jasno zakaj tolko sranja.....ma stara nokia prije synca nego ovi novi telefoni
<Neuromanc> jutro
<calmpitbull> nije mi jasno zakaj tolko gluposti naprave, umjesto da olaksaju posel, oni ga podebljaju
<Neuromanc> stari mobiteli su bili bolji
<Neuromanc> covjecanstvo pada po svojim sposobnostima
<calmpitbull> ocito
<Neuromanc> svaki novi uredjaj ce biti gori od starih
<Neuromanc> ali sjajniji
<calmpitbull> sjaji se sjaji 
<calmpitbull> vec sat vremena pokusavam syncat 
<Neuromanc> rebootaj:)
<calmpitbull> i kaj nije glupost da android phone nema mogucnosti syncanja sa linuxima
<calmpitbull> rofl
<Neuromanc> a ko sto i vmware ima management samo s windoza
<HmmZ0r> il cli direkt sa hostova :P
<calmpitbull> damn
<Neuromanc> pogledaj idiocracy
<Neuromanc> smiri se
<HmmZ0r> calmpitbull: ne znam bas desire, al evo dobijem ga kroz par dana :)
<Neuromanc> popij caj od kamilice
<calmpitbull> imam desire
<Neuromanc> i izvadi staru nokiu
<calmpitbull> he he
<HmmZ0r> al ide ssh gore pa ako nista kobase rade :P
<calmpitbull> evo opet usb debugging
<calmpitbull> jel vec netko rootal desire
<calmpitbull> mislim od vas
<calmpitbull> kakva kamilica milsim da ce past valerijana
<Neuromanc> :)
<calmpitbull> pokusaj broj 11002
<calmpitbull> ma znas kaj najradije bi nazval ove u htc croatia 
<Neuromanc> reci ce ti da ubuntu nije podrzan:)
<Neuromanc> nek probas na windoze
<Neuromanc> i ako ti tamo radi suti:)
<Neuromanc> kaj veli cika google?
<calmpitbull> ma pokusavam na winsima vec sat vremena....znam da nema podrske za ubuntu (necemo o tome)
<calmpitbull> ma googlam i gledam, i opet googlam i gledam...(cak i youtubam i gledam)
<calmpitbull> nista pametno
<Neuromanc> win 7?
<Neuromanc> jesi admin?
<calmpitbull> naravno
<calmpitbull> cek kaj mislis da otvorim as administrator
<calmpitbull> ajde idemo pogledat
<calmpitbull> ak je to... onda cu se propucat
<calmpitbull> al prije syncat onda propucat
<calmpitbull> ma je govno
<calmpitbull> evo pa da jos nesto vidimo
<calmpitbull> kao da  moram maknut sd memoriju
<calmpitbull> nemam pojma zas al idemo probat
<calmpitbull> cekaj cekaj
<calmpitbull> naravno da ni to ne funkcionira
<calmpitbull> al ne kuzim to
<calmpitbull> radi kao usb disk al ne ide syncanje
<calmpitbull1> nis ne radi 
<calmpitbull1> bas me zanima kaj ce mi odgovorit na moj mail
<calmpitbull1> nadam se da me nece izbacit kao sto se dogodilo sa yahoo answers
<calmpitbull1> rofl
<calmpitbull1> O:-)
<Tiberija> Dakle, molim pomoć...
<Tiberija> ne mogu se prijaviti na ubuntu forum
<Tiberija> jer traži mail adresu koji sam koristila kad sam se registrirala
<Tiberija> problem je u tome Å¡to je to bila
<Tiberija> adresa (Carnet) koju smo dobili na faxu, a nakon diplome
<Tiberija> se ukida pa tako više nije aktivna
<calmpitbull1> pa prijav drugi email
<Tiberija> da li se to može nekako preskočiti ili bilo što pa da ne moram stvarati novi profil na forumu?
<Tiberija> ne mogu jer me traži onaj stari
<calmpitbull1> ili skupljas kakve bodove na forumu
<calmpitbull1> nemres se prijavit sa drugim emailmom
<Tiberija> tako je
<calmpitbull1> bas idem pogledat
<Tiberija> ajd :)
<calmpitbull1> a jesi promjenila svoj nick
<Tiberija> ne
<calmpitbull1> onda je tu problem
<Tiberija> mogu jednostavno napraviti novu registraciju i to je to
<Tiberija> ali sam prije
<Tiberija> htjela pitati da li se nekako
<Tiberija> može sačuvati stari profil
<calmpitbull1> kaj skupljas kakve bodove na forumu, ili nesto slicno
<Tiberija> :)
<Tiberija> ne...
<HmmZ0r> Tiberija: moze moze
<Tiberija> ajd... hvala ti na chatu
<calmpitbull1> onda napavi novi i gotovo
<HmmZ0r> cekaj da se sjetim samo logina i passa :)
<Tiberija> hmm... slušam ...
<HmmZ0r> ako ne, biti ce neko drugi od admina gore tijekom dana
<HmmZ0r> pa ce ti vjerovatno rijesit
<calmpitbull1> pitaj crazija
<calmpitbull1> on zna sve
<Tiberija> ok... pitam crazija... THX pitbull :)
<calmpitbull1> np
<Tiberija> a sad... trebalo bi početi nešto raditi... poz ljudi
<calmpitbull1> poz
<calmpitbull1> once jos netko kavu
<drj_cro> jutar
<calmpitbull1> kaj ima netko unity
<ivoks> ima
<calmpitbull1> i kako je
<calmpitbull1> imam 10.4 
<calmpitbull1> netbook asus
<calmpitbull1> pa me zanima ako se isplati stavljat gore
<ivoks> pa moje misljenje je samo moje misljenje
<ivoks> neces znati dok sam ne probas
<ivoks> skini live cd i probaj
<ivoks> sutra je release, pa se strpi jos jedan dan
<ivoks> pocelo u egiptu :/
<calmpitbull1> je opet
<calmpitbull1> gledas vjesti
<ivoks> a ono... unistavaju temelje mira s izraelom
<calmpitbull1> opet izrael....vec mi idu na ku....
<ivoks> to ce naici na plodno tlo medju neobrazovanim
<ivoks> pa nije tu izrael nista kriv
<calmpitbull1> jasno
<ivoks> ali ako egipat prestane isporucivati plin izraelu...
<calmpitbull1> to bi bilo zanimljivo
<ivoks> to ce biti kraj mira
<calmpitbull1> pa da
<calmpitbull1> mir....koji mir, molim te...nema mira dok ima izraela
<ivoks> GNK dinamo :)
<calmpitbull1> i to je jedna velika nebuloza
<calmpitbull1> :P
<ivoks> da mi je znat tko sjedi u skupstini tog kluba
<calmpitbull1> idioti?
<calmpitbull1> cekaj sutra izlazi ubuntu 11
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> 11.04
<calmpitbull1> ivoks:kaj sutra izlazi 11.04 ili kaj....zbog cega da se strpim (10.10 nije radilo, barem ono kaj saj ja htio)
<ivoks> 10.10 netbook je bio smece
<calmpitbull1> slazem se
<calmpitbull1> hrpa errora
<calmpitbull1> gledam mojposao.hr ---- Potrebna strucna sprema:SSS, Potrebne godine iskustva:10 ------=-O
<calmpitbull1> budem stavil 11.04 na old school laptop da vidim ako dobro radi
<ivoks> 11.04 netbook vise ni ne postoji
<ivoks> idem na bicikl
<calmpitbull1> ajde
<obruT> kakav sad bicikl u radno vrijeme ? kakve su to provokacije :PPPP
<ivoks> http://www.energy-trends.hr/et-2-solarni-punjac-naprtnjaca.php
<ivoks> bas me zanima je li vodootporan
<ivoks> pa da to zakacim na kajak i zapicim prema kornatima
<ivoks> http://www.energy-trends.hr/et-survival-pack.php
<ivoks> nije ni skupo
<ivoks> 600kn
<calmpitbull1> naravno da nema HTC
<obruT> zanimljivo je to pomicanje tehnologije, nekad je survival pack sadrzavao noz, kompas, iglu, danas sadrzi solarne punjace ?!?
<ivoks> calmpitbull1: ?
<ivoks> calmpitbull1: ima USB izlaz... sto ti vise treba?
<calmpitbull1> tak je
<calmpitbull1> treba procitat sve 
<ivoks> obruT: pa cuj, to je survival kit proizvodjaca solarnih ploca
<ivoks> obruT: nisi valjda ocekivao nozeve i igle sa solarnim plocama? :)
<ivoks> http://www.energy-trends.hr/images/headeret-2.jpg
<ivoks> directno od proizvodaca
<ivoks> barem su 'od' napisali ispravno :D
<calmpitbull1> lol
<obruT> pa mene naziv "survival kit" nekak uvijek asocira na nuznu opremu za prezivljavanje :) a vrlo rado prozivljavam bez ikakve elektronike, cak stovise, nasretniji sam kad mogu ugasit mobitel na dva-tri tjedna
<calmpitbull1> ha ha
<ivoks> jebiga, ti imas godisnji
<ivoks> ja si ne mogu dozvoliti ugaseni mobitel, za sad
<ivoks> tako da mi je ovo u neku ruku doista kit za prezivljavanje
<obruT> recimo kad sam isao u Boliviju, zgasio mobitel, ostavio ga u Zg i upalio nakon 4 tjedna... koji uzitak... nitko ne zove, ne uznemirava, a tebe zaboli jel ti sustavi rade il ne :)
<ivoks> mogao bi skociti do splita po ovo
<ivoks> obruT: pa da, to je tako kada radis za nekoga
<ivoks> ja radim za sebe, pa to jos ne mogu
<ivoks> navodno vise nema vip signala na kornatima
<ivoks> karta pokrivenosti otkriva da bi tome moglo biti tako na nekim lokacijama
<ivoks> obruT: http://tv.24sata.hr/welcome-3emisija-20591
<drj_cro> pitanjce: shorewall vs apf koji je bolji za firewall tj koj imas vise mogucnosti ? proguglo sam vec,al da cujem i vas :)
<igustin> objavljena satnica, kotizacije i prijave za DORS/CLUC 2011
<igustin> ali pričekajte malo, imamo DDoS navalu :-/
<drj_cro> primjetih,il je to navala da vide svi koliko je kotizacija :)
<ivoks> firewall je iptables
<ivoks> ostalo su samo sucelja za iptables
<ivoks> nauci iptables i drugo ti ne treba
<igustin> drj_cro: pitajte ovdje dok se ne smiri situacija :-/
<budz0r> igustin: koliko je kotizacija za ne clanove hulka?
<drj_cro> pa i imam sad iptables. al i neko drugi mora moc nes dodat gore(i ako nezna iptables) a i imam sad 1900 rulova gore,pa da se covjek lakse snade
<drj_cro> igustin: kolika je kotizacija
<drj_cro> igustin: i jel ima kakvi letak,da mogu ovdje upravi stavit pred nos da plate pa da me posalju :)
<ivoks> 'Sutra jos uvijek bura?'
<ivoks> 'Da'
<ivoks> pauza 5 sekundi
<ivoks> 'Pa... dobro'
<ivoks> :D
<ivoks> pa ti veslaj
<Neuromanc> veslaj veslaj:)
<Neuromanc> upravo mi valovi zalili klince:)
<igustin> omg
<igustin> ovako...
<ivoks> ?
<Neuromanc> :)
<ivoks> pravac sibenik, porezna
<ivoks> bok
<Neuromanc> :)
<igustin> do 03.05. su povoljnije kotizacije, nakon toga pune; tri modela: Start/Core/Advanced bez radionica - 300/750/110 kn prije, 350/1000/1400 kn poslije; radionice od 400 nadalje, ovisno o kombinaciji; članovi udruga popust 10%
<igustin> fak - 110=>1100
<budz0r> igustin: sto se dobije, s obzirom na model koji odaberes?
<igustin> sorry, strpljenja... :-/
<budz0r> igustin: np
<budz0r> igustin: pogledam kasnije ne webu, kad se malo smiri situacija
<SilverSpace> jutar
<SilverSpace> hebate kad nadogradim na natty ne ostane na gnomu nego ode u natty
<SilverSpace> unytt
<jelly-home> tak si ljut da ni Unity nemres napisat?
<HmmZ0r> dajte mi recite jesu ove cmos baterije po nekom standardu ili svaka maticna ima svoju onaniju ?
<HmmZ0r> za pc-e jel
<SilverSpace> mislio sam da ce ostati na gnome
<SilverSpace> HmmZ0r: trebalo bi bit sve isto
<SilverSpace> ja jos nisam naletio na neku drugu
<jelly-home> HmmZ0r: uglavnom su sve iste vec 20 godina
<HmmZ0r> jel znaci durekl 3V i bok
<HmmZ0r> durakel*
<HmmZ0r> ok thx
<SilverSpace> HmmZ0r: treba vidit koja je velicina
<SilverSpace> 2030
<SilverSpace> 2023
<SilverSpace> neznam ovak napamet
<SilverSpace> gledas po oznakama ne po voltazi
<jelly-home> CR2032
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: ups napamet skoro sam pogodio :)
<jelly-home> _ne_ kupovati baterije kod urara 
<HmmZ0r> da 2032
<HmmZ0r> mislim da je ova ok :http://www.chipoteka.hr/www_new/modules/moduli/shop/product.php?sifra=2394022331
<jelly-home> http://cr2032.co/
<HmmZ0r> eo ima na kvartu za 15 kn neka noname
<HmmZ0r> i bok
<HmmZ0r> http://www.elkoteka.hr/hrv/katalog/popup.php?id=1046 eo je, i kaze za maticne 
<HmmZ0r> valda ne laze :P
<oki_> evala SilverSpace
<SilverSpace> hm nista se nije u gnome promjenilo
<oki_> može pomoći
<SilverSpace> oki_: reci
<oki_> instalacija printera Canon LPB 2900B
<oki_> na ubuntu 10.10.
<SilverSpace> oki_: kaj ne radi kad ga ustekas
<oki_> idem u system>administrationprinting i onda nemogu nać driver za canon LPB2900B
<SilverSpace> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1645839
<SilverSpace> vidi kaj je google pametan :))
<jelly-home> "But printing is not happening."
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: :)
<SilverSpace> canon printer nikad bas nikad ne kupovati
<SilverSpace> oni samo fotice znaju raditi
<jelly-home> Kyoceru za ured, ali sta kupit za po doma
<SilverSpace> ja imam xerox laser
<SilverSpace> boja
<SilverSpace> i cekam ljepi dan da ga odem van ocistiti 
<SilverSpace> ni za boga miloga ga ne otvarati u stanu 
<SilverSpace> uzas
<SilverSpace> kaj je to prasnjavo
<SilverSpace> oki_: ima jos http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1179744
<SilverSpace> kaj opet sony kemija http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/tableti-iz-sonyja/108256.aspx
<SilverSpace> opet nekaj revolucionarno
<SilverSpace> bit ce opet propali pokusaj
<HmmZ0r> mislim da nece trazit podatke da registriras uredjaj ovaj put :P
<Neuromanc> epsona za doma
<HmmZ0r> hp isto radi ok sa linuxom, sve radi vise manje.
<HmmZ0r> nista odo pristekat kistru da vidim jel baterija il nesto lijevo.
<MmikeMRMA> dorscluc.org DDOsan? :)
<jelly-home> ddoscluc
<jelly-home> bilo je preko 100 upita odjednom. httpd se iznenadio i zagrcnuo
<igustin> jelly-home: LOL
<igustin> bilo je DOSTA više, btw
<igustin> radimo na tome
<igustin> ali da - potcijenili smo posjete i precijenili mašinu :-/
<MmikeMRMA> :)
<MmikeMRMA> kol'ko dosta vise?
<MmikeMRMA> niste valjda IIS stavili gore?
<MmikeMRMA> igustin, i ako nemate munin grafice neke koji se mogu gledati, sram vas bilo!
<igustin> MmikeMRMA: :bang: želiš doživjeti svoje predavanje? :D
<igustin> MmikeMRMA: FYI, ispod je MySQL, a ne Postgres, na žalost ;)
<Mmike> Eto na :)
<igustin> onda ti je sve jasno, ne? :D
<Mmike> Pa cek
<Mmike> mysql je problem?
<Mmike> mislim, kakva je to kistra?
<igustin> ma Å¡alim se za mysql
<Mmike> Sigurno ste u rubyju sve napravili! :)
<jelly-home> imam jednu P3 kištru, brijem da bi mogla servati 100 upita na statiku ;-)
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> odo ja u ducan :)
<oki__> SilverSpace?
<SilverSpace> oki__: ?
<jelly-home> donkey?
<Mmike> hbogner!
<Mmike> de je on?
<dodobas> Mmike: reci
<Mmike> eh :)
<Mmike> pravog hbognera trebam :)
<ivoks> eh prodavacice
<ivoks> trazim ju XL majicu
<ivoks> na deklaraciji pise XL
<Neuromanc> :)
<ivoks> dodjem doma (iz sibenika)
<ivoks> a ono talijanski XL, a americki L
<Neuromanc> :))))))))))
<ivoks> nevjerojatno
<Neuromanc> blaženi standard
<igustin> kad ju opereš bit će S
<ivoks> sutra to moram ici zamijeniti
<ivoks> dogovorim sastanak u 13:00 UTC
<ivoks> dolazi mi mail prije 45 minuta 'je li imam problem sa spajanjem'
<ivoks> i jos me zenska uvjerava kako je bas tada bilo 13:00 UTC
<ivoks> ni ne zna da nije na GMT-u tokom ljeta :)
<ivoks> http://mtv.hr/
<ivoks> zajeb
<ivoks> pravi MTV je ovdje: http://mtv.com.hr/
<jelly-home> oces rec ovo nije pravi mtv: MTV, obrt -- Stare Gajnice 4
<ivoks> woho!!!!
<ivoks> that went well :)
<ivoks> republika kosovo :)
<ivoks> Albanians are Kings, fuck Serbia, Russia & Macedonia 
<ivoks> hahaha
<ivoks> sta su im jadni Makedonci skrivili
<jelly-home> ne daju im da anektiraju onaj dio .mk gdje ih ima puno 
<ivoks> hehe
<ivoks> sta bi onda madjari rekli
<ivoks> u biti, madjari su izravni oko tog problema
<jelly-home> u .mk ima 25-30% albanaca
<ivoks> pa zato i imaju poseban status
<jelly-home> e pa nije to dosta mladim h@x0rima
<jelly-home> Although Albanians have recently been allowed to study in the Albanian language, before graduating from university they are required to pass a test of their comprehension and use of the Macedonian language.
<jelly-home> sad bi ja pitao u cemu je problem
<ivoks> pa to je ok zahtjev
<ivoks> zamisli, moras znati jezik zemlje u kojoj zivis
<ivoks> kakvi su to nacisti :)
<ivoks> da sam ja NATO.... :D
<SilverSpace> udate proso bez problema na natty
<ivoks> kak je cudno bez updatea svakih par minuta
<SilverSpace> samo kaj ga prebaci sa gnome na unity
<SilverSpace> ne ostane na gnome
<lizard_> pozdrav svima
<SilverSpace> poz
<lizard_> suta veliki dan
<lizard_> sutra :)
<jelly-home> sto je sutra?
<lizard_> 11.04
<ivoks> meni na mobitelu vec pise 'comming soon'
<SilverSpace> ivoks: fakat
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> porezna u sibeniku radi do 13h
<Mmike> sutra ce nam, daklem, biti pravi test za server
<ivoks> ujutro sam si mislio da cu se zajebat ako krenem u 12h
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> da rade do 14h
<ivoks> al eto, zajeb
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jel ti to sve biljezis kaj se dogada na serveru :)
<ivoks> Mmike: pa izdrzat ce...
<ivoks> serveri su do sad rikavali samo kada smo digli torrente
<Mmike> ivoks, jeps, jeps, ako je ona stara kistra mogla, moci ce i ova
<Mmike> SilverSpace, nogekako :)
<Mmike> ivoks, a, necemo torrente dizati ovaj put?
<ivoks> pa ne znam ja :)
<Mmike> u biti, da
<Mmike> budz0r, 
<Mmike> de si sad?
<ivoks> ta stara kistra je bio Dell server :D
<budz0r> Mmike: 
<Mmike> budz0r, torrenti?
<budz0r> Mmike: kaj s njima
<Mmike> budz0r, btw, zakaj kelner nije upgradeiran jos? Jel' mosh to sad, 5 minuta downtimea nece nikome smetati
<budz0r> Mmike: okidoki!
<Mmike> ivoks, onaj tvoj ili onaj moj?
<ivoks> tvoj
<Mmike> pa neznam
<Mmike> ja bih probao s torrentima
<Mmike> u biti
<Mmike> kufer
<Mmike> da smo memorije metnuli, mozda
<Mmike> ovako sad mozda bolje ne ipak :)
<SilverSp1ce> puce mi veza
<Mmike> SilverSp1ce, bolje to nego kondom
<SilverSp1ce> Mmike: eh kako kad :)
<budz0r> ajmo na reboot :)
<Mmike> budz0r, :) 
 * Mmike is crossing fingas
<budz0r> :)
<budz0r> ode ti :)
<ivoks> koliko se ima godisnjeg kod nas?
<ivoks> 20? 24 dana?
<Mmike> ovisi o radu i svemu tome
<Mmike> moja cura dobila bas 30 dana
<Mmike> jer ima 10+ godina stazza
<Mmike> erm, ne 30
<budz0r> ivoks: ovisi o strucnoj spremi
<Mmike> 30 sveskup s nedjeljama i svecima :)
<ivoks> 30 s nedjeljama?
<jelly-home> kakvim crnim nedjeljama
<ivoks> pa ima vise od 30 nedjelja u godini
<budz0r> ivoks: ali prosjecno, 20-24 dana
<Mmike> budz0r, kaj se rebootao vec?
<budz0r> da :)
<budz0r> brz je mali :)
<jelly-home> virtualan
<ivoks> Javio se vlasnik torbe s 50.000 € izgubljene u Sinju
<ivoks> kladim se da su ga svi gledali s podsmijehom
<Mmike> 18 packages can be updated.
<Mmike> 13 updates are security updates.
<jelly-home> taj bi i glavu izgubio
<Mmike> ovo mi nije jasno :)
<budz0r> Mmike: sjebali su MOTD
<ivoks> Mmike: ne radi se update svaki put kada se ulogiras
<MmikeT> FljiFljeFlja!
<MmikeT> FlotrBlotrTrt!
 * MmikeT is away - heh
<jelly-home> taj update-notifier je na debianu totalno strgan, nisu ga bas testirali
<budz0r> Mmike: evo popravil sam motd :)
<ivoks> Neki idu čak tako daleko da smatraju kako su državna vodstva, u svojoj nesposobnosti, već odlučila da za sada ne mogu udovoljiti visokim standardima, no da izvanzemaljski predstavnici vrše pritisak na njih i prijete im. Zbog takvih trzavica moguće je da dođe do sukoba s izvanzemaljcima. 
<ivoks> budz0r: nemas sto popravljati
<rsedak> ivoks: aha, novi Rat Svjetova?
<SilverSpace> fale mi u unity na ploci oni mali monitorcici za cpu net ram
<SilverSpace> morat cu si conky slozit 
<budz0r> SilverSpace: istina, bas me to razocaralo, ali zamjenio sam to conky-om
<budz0r> :)
<SilverSpace> budz0r: fakat me to fali
<SilverSpace> mi*
<Oki_> SilverSpace > jesi li tu možda
<budz0r> gibam!
<SilverSpace> Oki_: evo me
<Oki_> jeli možeš molim te upute za printer skinuo sam pakete drivera za printer
<Oki_> nikako me ne ide
<Oki_> nalazi mi se na radnoj površini
<Oki_> jeli ima kakv drukčiji način da povučem driver preko terminala
<Oki_> sa sudo apt-get install
<Oki_> ima li kakav link
<jelly-home> Oki_: radna površina je samo direktorij kojem mozes pristupiti iz shella: $HOME/Desktop/
<jelly-home> Oki_: ako se radi o .deb paketima možeš ih instalirati sa sudo dpkg -i /putanja/do/paket.deb /neka/druga/putanja/neki/paket2.deb
<Oki_> riječ je o printeru Canon LPB2900B
<SilverSpace> Oki_: kak da ti pomognem kad ne znam o cemu govoris i di si zapeo
<Oki_> zapea kod instalacije paketa drivera
<SilverSpace> jel je to .deb paket
<Oki_> jeste
<SilverSpace> pa onda samo dvoklikni na njega pa ce ti se otvoriti instaler
<SilverSpace> kaj je to problem
<Oki_> pa ovo Å¡to skinem je za printer Canon LPB2900
<Oki_> a meni treba za Canon LPB2900B
<Oki_> pardon LBP 2900B
<ivoks> gdje su nasi u kabulu smjesteni?
<SilverSpace> mislim da nisu
<ivoks> nekako mi je ostalo u sjecanju da su na aerodromu
<ivoks> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-south-asia-13206560
<ivoks> http://edition.cnn.com/2011/WORLD/asiapcf/04/27/afghanistan.violence/index.html
<ivoks>  An Afghan official said at least six U.S. troops were killed.
<jelly-home> Oki_: jesi li probao rade li ovi za 2900 bez B i za tvoj printer?
<Oki_> jesam i ne radi
<jelly-home> koju grešku javi?
<Oki_> tribalo je automatski prepoznat ovaj LBP2900B
<Oki_> al je prepoznao LBP2900
<jelly-home> i onda?
<Oki_> samo stavi da je to canon LPB2900
<ivoks> canon?
<Oki_> u printer properties
<Oki_> da
<jelly-home> Oki_: često cijele serije printera koriste isti driver, to nije problematično.  Da li radi printanje?
<ivoks> to B na kraju ne znaci nista
<Oki_> ne radi printanje
<ivoks> kako znas? :D
<jelly-home> Oki_: koju grešku javi kod printanja?
<Oki_> kliknu sam opciju print test page ne printa ništa
<ivoks> http://www.openprinting.org/printer/Canon/Canon-LBP_2900B
<ivoks> Black & White printer, this is a Paperweight
<ivoks> sorry :D
<jelly-home> ivoks: Canon ima vlastite binary drivere.
<jelly-home> taj dio smo prosli
<ivoks> aha
<ivoks> mogu ti pricati price o njihovim driverima
<ivoks> totalno smece
<jelly-home> znam, prepakiravao sam ih
<ivoks> em su za 32bit only, em ovo, em ono
<ivoks> nek pogleda error.log od cupsa
<jelly-home> nisu za 32bit only nego treba znat :-)
<ivoks> neki jesu
<ivoks> i ne rade na 64bita
<ivoks> bez obzira na i32 libs
<jelly-home> ia32-libs to the rescue
<jelly-home> heh
<ivoks> ne uvijek
<jelly-home> drugo sto ovise o strom cups ABI-ju pa se na novom cupsu to sve zronda
<Oki_> ev pogleda sam na ovom linku Å¡ta je ivoks dao
<jelly-home> Oki_: ajmo ovako, jel ti "lpstat" naredba u shellu sta javi
<SilverSpace> http://support-in.canon-asia.com/P/search?model=LBP2900B&menu=download&filter=0&tagname=g_os&g_os=Linux
<SilverSpace> u cemu je tu problem
<ivoks> problem su ti driveri
<SilverSpace> problem je sto je to canon i to treba baciti u smece
<SilverSpace> nek se drze rade fotica
<ivoks> nemaju sve depse ukljucene u paketu
<ivoks> da...da... taj capt
<ivoks> nema sve depse
<ivoks> treba samo error.log od cupsa pogledati
<ivoks> jebemti teliu, dropa pakete
<jelly-home> je, malo se telis
<Oki_> ljudi jel može korak po korak
<ivoks> Oki_: otvori terminal
<Oki_> da li se može preko terminala direktno s neta povući driveri
<ivoks> u njemu pokreni:
<ivoks> sudo tail -f /var/log/cups/error_log
<ivoks> stisni enter par puta
<ivoks> i onda posalji nesto za printanje
<ivoks> sigurno ce se neki error javiti
<ivoks> tipa 'nemas ghostscript' il nesto
<jelly-home> "izaberi jedan broj... sigurno ces pogrijesiti!   ihihihihi"
<Oki_> kako je ono za pastebin
<Oki_> adresa
<SilverSpace> pastebin.com hebote
<Oki_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/599812/
<Oki_> evo
<Oki_> sitia sam se
<ivoks> dakle, nista tu nema
<ivoks> ajde stavi na pastebin sadrzaj od /etc/cups/printers.con
<ivoks> ajde stavi na pastebin sadrzaj od /etc/cups/printers.conf
<SilverSpace> https://launchpad.net/~michael-gruz/+archive/canon
<hbogner> pozdrav
<SilverSpace> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CanonCaptDrv190
<Oki_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/599814/
<civija> :))
<ivoks> Oki_: ako ne znas, reci tako, a ne pejstati svoje neuspjele pokusaje
<ivoks> Oki_: sudo cat /etc/cups/printers.conf
<Oki_> ivoks> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/599816/
<ivoks> dakle, ne koristis taj driver koji si instalirao
<Oki_> ne
<ivoks> pa jesi ga instalirao?
<Oki_> jer je za canon LPB2900
<ivoks> ma to nema veze
<ivoks> B vjerojatno znaci 'napravljen u Belgiji' :)
<ivoks> ili B - ajmo dic cijenu za 5% za isti hardware
<Oki_> ja mislim da jesam jer inače ne bi prepoznao printer kao canon LPB290 u printer properties
<ivoks> nema to veze
<ivoks> prepoznati o kojem je uredjaju rijec ne znaci da imas driver za njega
<ivoks> sto si napravio da instaliras taj driver?
<ivoks> skinuo ga s neta i instalirao sa dpkg?
<Oki_> skinuo sam paket i onda napravio extract
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> zasto?
<ivoks> trebao si instalirati paket
<ivoks> dpkg -i blablablapaket.deb
<ivoks> sta si skinuo?
<ivoks> kako se zove taj file?
<Oki_> CAPT_Printer_Driver_for_Linux_v220_uk_EN/
<ivoks> e...
<ivoks> i unutra imas direktorij
<ivoks> e
<Oki_> sljedeće 32-bit, 64-bit, Doc, Src
<ivoks> dakle, 32bit
<Oki_> znači 32-bit_driver odabirem
<ivoks> i sto onda imas tamo
<Oki_> ivoks> u terimnalu idem sa dpkg -i pa paket po paket
<ivoks> sto imas u 32 bit?
<Oki_> ili mogu oba paketa koja se nalaze u direktoriju 
<ivoks> napisi ovdje sto ti se tamo nalazi
<Oki_> debian i RPM podirektoriji
<ivoks> odes u debian
<Oki_> jesam
<ivoks> sta tamo imas?
<Oki_> i tu su dva paketa .deb
<Oki_> cndrvcups-capt_2.20-1_i386.deb i cndrvcups-common_2.20-1_i386.deb
<ivoks> nagios mi dize tlak...
<ivoks> eto, sad odes u terminalu u taj debian direktorij
<ivoks> i tamo napravis dpkg -i *.deb
<Oki_> samo imaju  na sebi katanac
<ivoks> katanac?
<jelly-home> u terminalu nece imati
<ivoks> sta je katanac?
<Mmike> lokot
<Mmike> nepismeni ignorantu
<ivoks> aha
<calmpitbull> ha ha aha ha ha ha
<ivoks> prvi put cujem tu rijec
<jelly-home> know your serbian!
<calmpitbull> he he
<Oki_> lokot
<Oki_> ivoks
<jelly-home> Oki_: i jesi otisao u terminalu do tamo
<Oki_> znači ako sam dobro razumio u terminalu sudo dpkg - i /radnapovršina/folder/32-bit/Debinan
<ivoks> dpkg -i
<ivoks> i bez pocetnog /
<ivoks> Mmike: nepoznavanje drugog jezika me ne cini nepismenim
<ivoks> Mmike: onda bi svi bili nepismeni
<jelly-home> u terminalu nema lokota, samo prompt i bash, i jednostavnije je da odeš u taj folder cd naredbom i tamo napraviš sudo dpkg -i *.deb 
<jelly-home> ivoks: i jesu
<Mmike> jeps
<calmpitbull> kad izlazi 11.04
<Mmike> dpkg -s 
<Mmike> ne radi kako zelim
<calmpitbull> u kolko sati
<Mmike> nj 
<jelly-home> Mmike: dpkg -s nema puno moućnosti
<Oki_> ivoks javlja se error
<ivoks> a sto ti ocekujes od dpkg -s?
<jelly-home> Mmike: pogleda u /var/lib/dpkg/status i ispiše šta ima tamo
<Mmike> jelly-home, trazim siguran nacin kako da znam dal 'je paket instaliran ili ne
<ivoks> kakav error?
<Mmike> sad radim sa: dpkg -W -f{$Version} imepaketa
<Mmike> prvo provjerim errorlevel
<Mmike> a onda vidim jel' ispisalo sta
<jelly-home> Mmike: ružan ali kratak način: dpkg -l paket |grep ^.i 
<Mmike> a e. al' treba mi i verzija pa je ovo ok
<ivoks> dpkg -l sve daje
<jelly-home> jašta, osim što ponekad reže
<Oki_> ivoks evo na pastebin
<jelly-home> Oki_: stavi url od tog pastebina ovdje
<Oki_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/599833/
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> stisni strelicu prema gore i dodaj * na kraj
<ivoks> sudo dpkg -i Desktop/CAPT_Printer_Driver_for_Linux_v220_uk_EN/32-bit_Driver/Debian/cndrvcups-c*deb
<ivoks> jel kuzis koju si gresku napravio?
<ivoks> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa NAGIOS ZACEPI!
<ivoks> mrzim false positive
<Oki_> ispravio i dodao  *deb
<ivoks> mrzim mail na mobitelu
<ivoks> a ne mozes bez toga :/
<Oki_> jkel tako i sa drugim paketom isto da napravim
<ivoks> pa sad si ih oba instalirao
<jelly-home> ivoks: to se rješava da zaustaviš nagios na 20 minuta dok rešetarenje po mreži ne prođ€
<ivoks> zar ne citas sto si dobio?
<Neuromanc> :)
<ivoks> ajde stavi na pastebin sto se ispisalo
<Oki_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/599835/
<ivoks> kaže Borisov koji je istaknuo da je Bugarska, poput Hrvatske, do devedesetih godina živjela u komunističkom režimu, ali se u međuvremenu transformirala u modernu europsku državu.
<ivoks> eto, sad si ih instalirao
<ivoks> sad obrisi taj printer koji si postavio
<ivoks> pa pokreni ovo:
<ivoks> sudo /etc/init.d/cups restart
<ivoks> i onda odi dodati printer
<jelly-home> ma viđu dpkga kaki je znao pravim redom konfigurirati, sve ga milina gledat
<Oki_> jeli treba restartat komp
<ivoks> ne
<Oki_> dodao sam printer ali opet kad kliknem za print test page ništa ne printa
<ivoks> je li ti netko rekao da to napravis?
<Oki_> nije
<ivoks> mozda ti vidis nesto sto ja nisam napisao?
<ivoks> jesi restartao cups?
<ivoks> 17:17 < ivoks> sudo /etc/init.d/cups restart
<Oki_> jesam
<ivoks> greska prva kod canon drivera: ne restarta cups nakon instalacije
<ivoks> idemo dalje
<ivoks> odi sad na dodavanje printera
<ivoks> u onom izborniku ces imati Serial, USB, CAPT, ako se dobro sjecam
<ivoks> As of April 2011, this PPA contains 2.20 version of the Canon drivers, build for i386 and amd64 on both Lucid and Maverick.
<ivoks> jebem im mater
<ivoks> a ja u drugom mjesecu reinstalirao server radi canon printera
<Oki_> evo ovako mi piše Canon LPB2900, LPT#1,serial port, capt printer , etc...
<ivoks> ides na capt printer
<Oki_> jesam
<ivoks> i, sta ima dalje?
<ivoks> za URI stavis:
<ivoks> ccp:/var/ccpd/fifo0
<Oki_> jesam i kliknem foward
<ivoks> da
<Oki_> onda odaberem Canon
<ivoks> Oki_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CanonCaptDrv190#Adding a printer
<ivoks> argh
<jelly-home> evo ti par %20
<ivoks> da, Canon
<Oki_> jesam i koji da od navedenih izaberem
<ivoks> pa svoj
<ivoks> ili onaj najblize po imenu
<Oki_> ima samo Canon LPB2900
<ivoks> to nije samo, to je to
<Oki_> i canon LPB2900 Capt English i ver 1.5
<ivoks> e taj
<ivoks> Capt
<Oki_> capt english
<Oki_> ili capt ver1.5
<ivoks> svejedno
<ivoks> zapamti ime koje dajes printeru
<ivoks> daje neko jednostavno
<ivoks> jesi?
<ivoks> ajde vise...
<ivoks> brze to malo
<Oki_> pa automatski mu je dodao naziv Canon 2900-CAPT-English
<ivoks> promijeni mu ime u LPB2900B
<ivoks> desni klik, svojstva ili sto vec
<jelly-home> jeez, gledam tu stranicu, servis, restart iz udeva, hp ima puno bolje riješeno alate
<Oki_> jesam
<ivoks> ma canon je smece
<ivoks> ok
<ivoks> sad
<ivoks> sudo /etc/init.d/ccpd restart
<Oki_> jesam
<ivoks> sudo /etc/init.d/ccpd status
<ivoks> pa pejstaj sto dobijes nakon ove zadnje naredbe
<ivoks> mozes ovdje, ne moras na pastebin
<Oki_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/599842/
<ivoks> zasto bi bilo jednostavno... jebeni canon
<ivoks> kako si nazvao printer?
<Oki_> Canon LBP2900B
<ivoks> a sto sam ja rekao?
<ivoks> 17:30 < ivoks> promijeni mu ime u LPB2900B
<ivoks> jedna rijec
<ivoks> drugi put nemoj kupiti canon
<ivoks> radje baci novce u vjetar
<Oki_> jesam
<ivoks> onda sad opet:
<ivoks> sudo /etc/init.d/ccpd restart
<ivoks> sudo /etc/init.d/ccpd status
<Oki_> jesam
<ivoks> jel sad pisu sva broja ili jos uvijek samo jedan?
<ivoks> dva
<Oki_> kum@kum-kocka:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/ccpd status /usr/sbin/ccpd: 6954
<ivoks> jos uvijek samo jedan
<ivoks> gksudo gedit /etc/cccpd.conf
<ivoks> i dodaj na kraj ovo:
<ivoks> <Printer LPB2900B>
<ivoks> DevicePath  /dev/usblp0
<ivoks> </Printer>
<ivoks> ne, ignore
<ivoks> nemoj nista
<ivoks> pokreni ovo:
<ivoks> sudo /usr/sbin/ccpdadmin -p LPB2900B -o /dev/usblp0
<ivoks> sudo /etc/init.d/ccpd restart
<ivoks> sudo /etc/init.d/ccpd status
<Oki_> kum@kum-kocka:~$ sudo /usr/sbin/ccpdadmin -p LPB2900B -o /dev/usblp0   LPB2900B can't find in CUPS Spooler Entry!!  kum@kum-kocka:~$ 
<ivoks> jesi preimenovao printer?
<ivoks> onako kako sam ti rekao
<ivoks> LPB2900B
<Oki_> jesam
<ivoks> pa mislim da nisi
<Oki_> pa piše u priniting-localhost:  LBP2900B
<ivoks> da nisi stavio razmak na pocetak? :)
<Oki_> nisam
<Oki_> kum@kum-kocka:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/ccpd restart Shutting down /usr/sbin/ccpd: . Starting /usr/sbin/ccpd: . kum@kum-kocka:~$  sudo /etc/init.d/ccpd status /usr/sbin/ccpd: 7008 kum@kum-kocka:~$ 
<Oki_> opet sam ovo napravio
<ivoks> gle
<ivoks> ono prvo nije proslo
<ivoks> ajde na pastebin:
<ivoks> sudo cat /etc/cups/printers.conf
<ivoks> nista ja tebi ne vjerujem
<Oki_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/599851/
<ivoks> <Printer LBP2900>
<ivoks> a ja lijepo pitam...
<ivoks> no dobro
<jelly-home> imas dva
<ivoks> fakat
<jelly-home> one must fall
<ivoks> pa daj obrisi ovaj USB
<ivoks> ovaj koji se zove LBP2900
<ivoks> ono, desni klik, remove/ukloni/delete
<Oki_> jesam
<jelly-home> doduse ne bi trebao smetati jer nije difolt, al ko zna mozda mu drzi divajs
<Oki_> sad je samo jedan
<ivoks> ok
<ivoks> aj sad:
<ivoks> sudo /usr/sbin/ccpdadmin -p LPB2900B -o /dev/usblp0
<Oki_> kum@kum-kocka:~$ sudo /usr/sbin/ccpdadmin -p LPB2900B -o /dev/usblp0   LPB2900B can't find in CUPS Spooler Entry!!  kum@kum-kocka:~$ 
<ivoks> mutavi canon
<ivoks> ah!
<ivoks> B i P :)
<ivoks> sudo /usr/sbin/ccpdadmin -p LBP2900B -o /dev/usblp0
<jelly-home> ah
<Oki_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/599854/
<ivoks> weeha! :)
<ivoks> sudo /etc/init.d/ccpd restart
<ivoks> i sad probaj printati test stranicu
<jelly-home> jebate, cak su i programeri u Canonu bili odusevljeni kad im je to prvi put proradilo "New!!" 
<Oki_> printa izgleda ali sporo
<jelly-home> Oki_: kolko je kostao printer
<Oki_> cca 800 kn
<jelly-home> pa nije bas ni najjeftiniji
<ivoks> meni nije jasno da takva kompanija ne moze napraviti vlastiti printer
<ivoks> ovaj... driver
<ivoks> pazi, najjednostavnije udev pravilo moras sam napraviti
<ivoks> njihova je filozofija da ces printer koristiti samo jednom?
<jelly-home> doduse za laser je jeftin
<ivoks> Oki_: moras jos jednu stav napraviti za kraj
<jelly-home> ivoks: ne, filozofija je da je printer na lpt i ukopcan jednom, pri bootu
<ivoks> jelly-home: zasto onda rade USB printere? :)
<ivoks> Oki_: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=MWWY8CK3
<ivoks> ovo ces kopirati
<Oki_> di?
<ivoks> zapravo, ovako:
<Oki_> jel u ovo gksudo gedit /etc/cccpd.conf
<jelly-home> pazi sad wget -O- 'http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=MWWY8CK3' | sudo tee /etc/udev/nesto
<ivoks> sudo wget "http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=MWWY8CK3" -O /etc/udev/rules.d/85-canon-capt.rules
<ivoks> jelly-home: kompliciras :)
<jelly-home> hah, wget pod rootom jeli
<ivoks> nemoj biti paranoican
<jelly-home> samo zato sto sam bio s autorom na pivi ne znaci da mu vjerujem!
<ivoks> hehe
<jelly-home> no dobro, ovo | sudo tee mi je fora
<Oki_> ček ivoks
<ivoks> Oki_: otvoris terminal i pejstas ovo:
<ivoks> sudo wget "http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=MWWY8CK3" -O /etc/udev/rules.d/85-canon-capt.rules
<ivoks> nista drugo, to je to
<jelly-home> sad brzo promijeni pastebin i uvali mu trojanca
<ivoks> valjda nisu promijenili vendor id :)
<ivoks> ne mozes
<ivoks> promijeni se ID
<jelly-home> dammit
<Oki_> ček jeli to vi mene zezate ili šta
<ivoks> probao sam vec :D
<ivoks> Oki_: je, tu ti pol sata objasnjavam kako sloziti printer, koji je i proradio, samo zato da te na kraju mogu sjebat
<jelly-home> ivoks: 17:09 - 18:02 
<ivoks> nda
<ivoks> Oki_: to ti je 500kn
<Oki_> reci račun i šaljem ti pare
<ivoks> mogao si sve sam
<jelly-home> Oki_: sad ga vodi na pivu ;-)
<ivoks> samo da si otvorio web stranicu
<ivoks> ja cijelo vrijeme copy-pasteam
<ivoks> :D
<Oki_> pa pošaljem bar za gajbu piverr
<ivoks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CanonCaptDrv190
<jelly-home> pa fakat, paypal sad radi ;-)
<ivoks> mozes si jos dodati repozitorij drivera:
<ivoks> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:michael-gruz/canon
<ivoks> da, radi
<ivoks> ja sam i potvrdio svoj racun
<Oki_> ček oćeš reć da si naplatio sebi ovo
 * jelly-home je prodao virtualnu ciglu frendu u norveskoj
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> 18:06 [Oki_(5d8ebf41@gateway/web/freenode/ip.93.142.191.65)] jel ti to mene zezaš
<ivoks> 18:07 [Oki_(5d8ebf41@gateway/web/freenode/ip.93.142.191.65)] nije mi baš do zezancije
<ivoks> 18:07 [Oki_(5d8ebf41@gateway/web/freenode/ip.93.142.191.65)] Ante
<ivoks> 18:07 [Oki_(5d8ebf41@gateway/web/freenode/ip.93.142.191.65)] Karamaticu
<ivoks> mali je postao haker
<ivoks> zna procitati whois :)
<ivoks> zezam oko cega?
<Oki_> pa lipo pitam
<ivoks> sto me pitas?
<ivoks> jel te zezam?
<ivoks> 18:02 < ivoks> Oki_: je, tu ti pol sata objasnjavam kako sloziti printer, koji je i proradio, samo zato da te na kraju mogu sjebat
<Oki_> pa ako mos dati odgovor
<Oki_> čuj mene sigurno nisi
<Oki_> osobno
<Oki_> ali sebe sigurno možda jesi
<ivoks> ?
<Oki_> pa sad ti misli šta to znači
<ivoks> jelly-home: jesam ja prolupao ili netko drugi?
<Oki_> ajde dosta
<Oki_> zezanja
<Oki_> pokušava sam  sam ali kad me nije išlo upitao sam za pomoć
<ivoks> ja tebe nista ne razumijem
<ivoks> kakvo zezanje?
<ivoks> sat vremena ti slazem printer
<ivoks> je li radi?
<ivoks> radi
<Oki_> i veliko se zahvaljujem na datoj pomoći
<Neuromanc> :)
<ivoks> odakle ti onda da te zezam?
<Oki_> nažalost ne radi
<ivoks> ma sta ne radi
<ivoks> rekao si da printa
<Oki_> kad se printa iz drugih dokumenata
<jelly-home> ivoks: mislim da nisi shvatio da on nije shvatio foru sa trojancima i pastebinom, pa ste se nerazumjeli
<Oki_> je pirn test page
<Oki_> je print test page
<jelly-home> Oki_: uvijek printa test page umjesto pravog dokumenta?
<Oki_> je a zašto ne printa dokumente
<Oki_> iz ostalih aplikacija
<SilverSpace> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<jelly-home> Oki_: ako su te ostale aplikacije ukljucene od ranije, mozda ne vide novi defaultni printer.  Aj se izlogiraj pa se opet ulogiraj
<SilverSpace> jeste se raspisali
<SilverSpace> ili treba izabrati printer u toj aplikaciji
<jelly-home> zato ima "Default" da se ne mora birati printer
<SilverSpace> ah da
<SilverSpace> ako je defaultni
<SilverSpace> hebes canon 
<ivoks> ja mu vise necu pomagati jer decko brije na paranoju :)
<ivoks> jos ce mi doci doma s puskom
<SilverSpace> uh ko sad brije na paranoju :)
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> jel' zna netko sto je PowerDNS?
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> dns
<ivoks> bind9 alternativa
<ivoks> apt-cache show powerdns
<ivoks> ah, nema ga :)
<ivoks> pdns :)
<ivoks> pdns-backend-mysql
<ivoks> pdns-backend-pgsql
<ivoks> pdns-backend-ldap
<ivoks> itd...
<ivoks> pdns-server - extremely powerful and versatile nameserver
<oki_> ivoks
<oki_> ?
<ivoks> oki_: kaj je sad?
<jelly-home> ne valja nepotrebno dramatizirat
<oki_> restartano i ne printa ostale dokumenta
<ivoks> sudo tail -f /var/log/cups/error.log
<ivoks> pazi, to ce ti obrisati cijeli disk :)
<oki_> nemože otvoriti
<jelly-home> Mmike: mi vrtimo pdns_recursor i prilicno je ok
 * ivoks ide na pauzu, pa natrag na posao
<ivoks> od kojeg zivim :)
<Mmike> klijent hoce to 
<Mmike> pa gledam sto je to
<jelly-home> Mmike: trosi vise memorije ali manje cpua nego dnscache... i netko ga odrzava
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> thnx :)
<jelly-home> ne znam jos kakav im je auth server
<jelly-home> uglavnom izgleda pristojno
<oki_> ivoks jesili tu još
<jelly-home> oki_: ok.  Ajmo ovako.  U shellu, napisi naredbu "echo test | lp" i vidi isprinta li nesto
<SilverSpace> bez navodnika
<jelly-home> lp je osnovni alat za CUPS podsistem za printere
<SilverSpace> :)
<oki_> ispiše ovo request id is LBP2900B-28 (0 file(s))
<jelly-home> oki_: znači da je poslao zahtjev broj 28 na printer imenom LBP2900B
<oki_> nije mi jasno zašto kad se otvori neki dokument pa kad se klikne print ond ane printa ništa
<jelly-home> polako
<jelly-home> oki_: jel taj jednostavan lp test radio, je li isprintao stranicu sa tom jednom riječju?
<oki_> pa kad sam to upisao samo je ovo ispisalo
<jelly-home> a printer ni da pisne?
<oki_> da, uopće ništa ne printa
<oki_> osim kad se klikne da se printa test page onda samo nju ispinta
<jelly-home> oki_: ok, ajmo onda vidit da li zahtjevi čekaju u redu: "lpstat"
<oki_> ništa nije ispisalo
<jelly-home> oki_: ok, aj daj onda "lpstat -t" na pastebin
<oki_> e sad kad sam kliknia na dokument da printa
<oki_> upisa sam lpstat i ispisalo je nešto
<oki_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/599872/
<oki_> javlja se ovo :    ccp send_data error, exit
<jelly-home> izgleda da se canonov ccpd servis zblesio
<oki_> Å¡ta napraviti? da proradi
<jelly-home> oki_: sta kaze sudo /etc/init.d/ccpd status
<oki_> kum@kum-kocka:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/ccpd status /usr/sbin/ccpd: 1555 1553 kum@kum-kocka:~$ 
<jelly-home> oki_: hm, ajd istekaj printer iz usba, sacekaj jedno 5 sekundi, vrati ga natrag, sacekaj jos malo i onda opet status
<jelly-home> da vidimo da li ce se brojke promijeniti
<oki_> kum@kum-kocka:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/ccpd status /usr/sbin/ccpd: 2063 2060 kum@kum-kocka:~$ 
<jelly-home> (brojke su process id-jevi procesa od Canonovog ccpd servisa)
<oki_> brojke su se prominile
<jelly-home> fino
<jelly-home> jel sad radi echo test | lp
<oki_> kum@kum-kocka:~$ echo test | lp request id is LBP2900B-30 (0 file(s)) kum@kum-kocka:~$ 
<oki_> ima bit da je sada sve u redu
<jelly-home> jel isprintalo?
<oki_> je
<oki_> veliko hvala
<jelly-home> bit ce da se to djubre od ccpd zblesi iz nekog razloga
<SilverSpace> uh kud to ide jos malo pa ce ispariti koliko je tanak http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/toshibin-lcd-debljine-1-mm/108278.aspx
<oki_> nego reci ti meni jeli se ivoks zeza ili je mislia ozbiljno
<oki_> jer nije do mene
<jelly-home> oki_: uglavnom ak opet stane mozes probat istekat i vratit printer, ili mozes probati sudo /etc/init.d/ccpd restart
<jelly-home> mozda ce i rucni restart pomoci pa ne treba gnjaviti usb port
<oki_> proba sam ručni restrtom ali ništa
<oki_> nije printalo
<oki_> e sad imam još nešto za obavit skener instalirati
<oki_> to ide koliko se sjećam sudo apt-get install xsane
<oki_> jelda?
<oki_> SilverSapce da li si tu možda
<oki_> ?
<jelly-home> e i obrisi si skroz onaj stari "LBP2900" printer da ne zbunjuje
<SilverSpace> yep
<druid__> sale, si tu?
<SilverSpace> kaj je to pretraga po kanalu :9
<oki_> skužaj da li bi mogao pomoći oko instalacije skenera
<SilverSpace> oki_: koji skener
<oki_> znam da te pitam po neznam koji put ali odavno nisam koristia ubuntu pa zaboravia tu i tamo neke stvari
<jelly-home> oki_: ak mislis na <ivoks> ja sam i potvrdio svoj racun -- to se odnosilo na paypal account, nema veze sa pravim racunima ili naplatom
<oki_> CanonScan4400F
<oki_> pardon: CanoScan 4400F
<oki_> tako piše na skeneru
<oki_> instalira sam Xsane
<sale> druid__: yup, sup?
<SilverSpace> oki_: kazu da je na crnoj listi taj skener i da ne radi
<SilverSpace> ima hrpu tih canon koji ne rade
<oki_> znači da se nemože instalirati
<SilverSpace> treba vidit kaj kaze google
<druid__> sale, rijesio redirectom ..... staru domenu na poddomenu .. da ne ide na glavnu stranicu
<SilverSpace> oki_: kad ga ustekas na usb jel ga vidi"lsusb"
<druid__> ne stignem do grada pa ti se nisam javljao za kavu .... budemo kad rijesim neke pretrage
<SilverSpace> oki_: i daj taj reda ako ga vidi
<oki_> vidi ga
<oki_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/599884/
<sale> druid__: np, cemo ben ;-) i ja sam 'leteci' ovih dana
<sale> zujim uokolo :-)
<SilverSpace> oki_: http://www.sane-project.org/sane-mfgs.html#Z-CANON
<SilverSpace> nepodrzan
<oki_> vidim
<oki_> http://ptf.com/download/canoscan_4400f/11191/
<oki_> SilverSpce pogledaj ovo: http://ptf.com/canoscan/canoscan+4400f+canon+scanner+driver+for+ubuntu/
<SilverSpace> to je takva prevara da ne moze biti veca
<SilverSpace> http://www.linuxcompatible.org/compatdb/details/canoscan_4400f_linux.html
<oki_> vidia sam ovo
<jelly-home> linux je zadnja rupa na svirali -- prvo treba provjeriti je li model podrzan, i da li ima slobodne drivere, pa tek onda odluciti na kupnju
<oki_> a vidi ovdje se pojavljuje ka da imaju driveri za u buntu
<oki_> ali je paket .exe ekstenzije
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: bas tako
<SilverSpace> oki_: exe ne vrijedi
<oki_> znam da ne vridi
<SilverSpace> oki_: instaliraj si windoze u virtualni stroj 
<oki_> ali mi nije jasno kako onda mogu staviti da može kad nemože
<oki_> koji windowsi
<SilverSpace> oki_: da bi klikao po njihovojstranici :)
<oki_> na ovom kompu su bili prije win7
<oki_> i blokalo sve
<oki_> pa se stavilo ubuntu
<oki_> jer bolje je
<oki_> imat linux nego windowsranje
<jelly-home> eto diplomskog rada za nekog -- napraviti wrapper za scanner API za windowse prema SANE apiju za Linux, kao što ima ndiswrapper ili driverloader za mrežne kartice
<jelly-home> doduše taj jeftini hardver vjerojatno ni na windowsima ne koristi TWAIN nego nešto drugo
<calmpitbull> kaj ubuntu 11.04 ce imat kao unity
<oki_> da li se može koristiti koji striji paket od xsane za skener
<oki_> mislim od prijašnjih verzija
<CrazyLemon> brez kao calmpitbull :)
<oki_> ovako nešto http://old.nabble.com/CanoScan-4400F-td14140142.html
<calmpitbull> bas sam se probudio....tak da nemam pojma o cem pricas Crazy
<calmpitbull> kada tocno izlazi taj ocekivani 11.04
<sale> calmpitbull: sutra
<sale> i da, dolazi s Unity suceljem by default
<calmpitbull> a kad tocno...znam da sutra
<calmpitbull> a zakaj taj unity
<jelly-home> sutra po americkom vremenu!  Znaci cca preksutra 
<CrazyLemon> sutra oko 17-18 ..tako je uvijek bilo :)
<calmpitbull> cekaj nije mi jasno....kod ovog unitya nemres stavit ikone na desktop nego samo u tu traku
<calmpitbull> hvala crazy....budem cekal u satoru
<jelly-home> kaj ce ti ikone <g>
<calmpitbull> zbog izgleda....jeeeeez
<calmpitbull> kad imas ikone uvijek izgleda da nes radis (sto vise ikona to vise znas...rofl)
<oki_> znači nema za sada pomoći za skener 
<oki_> tribat će nabaviti neki drugi ili pričekati da će se u dogledno vrime  otvoriti mogućnost
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: kak nemres
<SilverSpace> imam hrpu ikona na desktopu
<calmpitbull> onda dobro
<calmpitbull> vec me bilo strah.....ma gledal sam nekakav tutorial o unity, ocito nije bio dobar
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: http://slike.hr/slike/p/prikazzaslona_f8710.png
<sale> SilverSpace: krasno si poslagao te ikone
<sale> i super ti je ona ikona od Medvescaka
<calmpitbull> sve ok osim formule
<sale> pola desktopa ti zauzima :-)
<SilverSpace> sale: to mi je za skriptu koja salje slike 
<calmpitbull> a ja se bunim kaj imam 4 ikone
<SilverSpace> pa da ne trebam pogadati 
<sale> lol :-)
<SilverSpace> samo odvucem na nju
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: kaj fali formuli :)
<calmpitbull> nemam vremena za pisanje o tom "sportu"
<jelly-home> calmpitbull: ja imam milion terminala umjesto ikona
<ivoks> ciji je to gejtel?
<calmpitbull> jelly-home: to te ja pitam
<jelly-home> ah, zelena slova na 50% crnoj pozadini
<calmpitbull> ma bas cu si stavit unity pa da vidim
<calmpitbull> al prvo sa psima van
<ivoks> ah, mogao sam i misliti
<ivoks> SilverSpace :)
<ivoks> ikonica medvescaka ga je odala
<calmpitbull> SilverSpace: idem sa psima van da popisaju koju formulu:)
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> a to je drac0
<ivoks> 19:35 -!-  ircname  : purple
<ivoks> a i pit bull odaje
<ivoks> ili nije?
<SilverSpace> nije 
<calmpitbull> ivoks: o cem ti to
<ivoks> nis
<SilverSpace> draco je fan
<jelly-home> purple je libpurple (pidgin) default
<ivoks> ahahahaha ok
<calmpitbull> a kaj imate vi 
<calmpitbull> koji irc 
<SilverSpace> irssi
<calmpitbull> dobar?
<ivoks> standard
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: to ti je ono zeleno na prvom desktopu
<calmpitbull> vidim....pogledao na tubu
<calmpitbull> volim sve sto je u terminalu
<calmpitbull> :)
<SilverSpace> sale: ne mogu naci di je Sistem Settings 
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> kak ne
<ivoks> tipka za gasenje
<SilverSpace> gore di se gasi u padajucem menu
<ivoks> windows ima start -> shut down
<ivoks> mi imamo shut down -> control panel
<SilverSpace> ivoks: da za prevest
<ivoks> aha
<SilverSpace> gledam di kaj fali 
<sale> SilverSpace: koji system settings?
<SilverSpace> od prevoda
<sale> aha, onaj applet
<sale> hm, cek
<SilverSpace> da
<ivoks> kak se zove taj applet
<ivoks> SilverSpace: ako ces prevoditi, prevedi kao 'Središte upravljanja'
<ivoks> jer se prozor s tim imenom otvori
<hbogner> imate kakvih extra zelja kaj bi htjeli da se kaze sutra na install festu?
<hbogner> sale oricirao sam na listi tvoje
<ivoks> Ante Karamatic rulez!
<ivoks> ako nije problem
<ivoks> :)
<hbogner> *oricirao=procitao
<hbogner> he he he
<hbogner> ivoks, ok, bit ce receno :D
<ivoks> haha
<ivoks> ma salio sam se
<ivoks> pozovi ih na dors/cluc
<hbogner> ja nisa, hi hi hi :D
<hbogner> *nisam
<hbogner> ok, pozvat cu, ipak dolazi mark space shuttle
<sale> hbogner: super, sad mozes, kao pripremu za sutra, napisati kratak clanak za nas site :-)
<ivoks> ma ne radi toga, vec da ta konfa dobije na 'visabilityu'
<sale> trebamo nesto baciti gore
<ivoks> da slijedece godine zasjenimo windays
<ivoks> :]
<sale> :-)
<ivoks> kak se zove taj applet, kvragu
<Mmike> hbogner, 
<Mmike> jel' iso novi universe/
<ivoks> gnome-applets mozda
<SilverSpace> kad bi znao ne bi sale ta pitao
<sale> ivoks: mislim da je indicator-applet
<SilverSpace> :=
<ivoks> ili indicator-applet
<ivoks> sale: mozda, ali ja sam nekako siguran da je gnome-applets
<ivoks> jer sve distre imaju to
<sale> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/gnome-applets/+pots/gnome-applets-2.0/hr/+translate
<hbogner> Mmike, neznam, cek da pogledma na onoj stranici koju sam i tebi prosljedio
<ivoks> nema ga tu
<ivoks> ili ga ja ne mogu naci
<hbogner> Mmike, prije 1 dan i 15 sati
<jelly-home> um, windaysi su za sales, di se ide jesti i opijati i eventualno hvatati kontakte  -- dok god dorscluc ne bude imao vece zderacine nece biti nista od zasjenjivanja
<Mmike> jelly-home, kako ne, umrlo server :)
<ivoks> jelly-home: pa eto, poradit cemo na zderacini
<hbogner> sale, tesko da cu do sutra uspjeti nesto napisati :D
<ivoks> ipak je ovo balkan
<SilverSpace> indicator-applet-appmenu
<hbogner> ivoks, ispec janje/odojka nije vise skupo
<ivoks> SilverSpace: link?
<hbogner> hebes catering
<SilverSpace> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/indicator-applet
<SilverSpace> ima ih cetri
<SilverSpace> trebalo bi bit u jednom
<ivoks> ma nije to
<jelly-home> Mmike: mda, al taj server radi vec 10 godina tamo negdje jelda
<Mmike> jelly-home, a, pojma nemam, iskreno, rantam jer se pruzila prilika :)
<jelly-home> me too
<hbogner> vi to o dorscluc.org?
<hbogner> griffin pao
<jelly-home> griffin mi zvuci kao... dobrica
<hbogner> oom pobio sve :d
<jelly-home> oom je djubre
<ivoks> nasao!
<ivoks> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/gnome-control-center/+pots/gnome-control-center-2.0/hr/+translate
<ivoks> prevedeno
<SilverSpace> thx 
<sale> Translated and reviewed by Ante Karamatić 18 seconds ago
<ivoks> ne bi bilo lose to sve prevesti
<sale> ivoks: damn you :-)
<ivoks> kako prevesti Job?
<ivoks> a kako Work?
<ivoks> :)
<sale> job moze biti zadatak
<sale> work, posao
<sale> rad
<sale> ovisi o kontekstu
<ivoks> ali nije, bas se odnosi na poziciju na poslu
<ivoks> to je u about me
<ivoks> dakle:
<ivoks> Job: QA specialist
<ivoks> Work: Canonical
<ivoks> radno mjesto
<sale> e, bas to
<jelly-home> Radno mjesto
<jelly-home> jebemumisha
<calmpitbull> ivoks ti si QA specialist
<jelly-home> UTEKO
<ivoks> ha? ne
<ivoks> Kontaktirajte mi je glupa rijec
<ivoks> imamo li nesto bolje?
<calmpitbull> javi se
<ivoks> You are not allowed to access the device. Contact your system administrator.
<jelly-home> Obavijestite?
<ivoks> Nemate dozvolu pristupiti ovom uređaju...
<ivoks> mozemo staviti iako obavijestite nije bas tocan prijevod
<Mmike> kako implementirati fifo u bashu sa filesystemom
<ivoks> obavijestiti ne znaci nuzno i povratnu informaciju
<ivoks> dok kontaktirajte implicira komunikaciju
<jelly-home> Mmike: sa filečim?
<Mmike> hm
<jelly-home> Mmike: named fifo?
<Mmike> ma kenjam s terminima
<Mmike> daklem
<Mmike> imam listu od 1300 servera
<ivoks> kontaktirajte
<jelly-home> ne kenjaj
<Mmike> i moram na svakom obaviti nesto
<jelly-home> clusterssh?
<Mmike> i sad mogu: foreach server in filewithservers.txt do something on that server
<Mmike> al' to ce trajati, i htio bih puknuti 5-6-7 workera da to rade
<Mmike> sad, mogu splitati file i svakom dati svoj dio
<Mmike> al' bih nekako radije da oni sami si uzmu jedan po jedan kad je gotovo
<Mmike> kad su slobodni, pardon
<ivoks> Molim za pomoć upitajte svog administratora.
<ivoks> kako divno :
<Mmike> Molim za pomoc. Upitajte svog administratora
<ivoks> hahaha
<ivoks> to nije isto
<sale> javite se svojem administratoru
<ivoks> Molim, za pomoc upitajte svog administratora.
<ivoks> e vidis... javite
<ivoks> to je odlicno za contact
<ivoks> steta sto sam vec submitao :)
<sale> pa uvijek se moze ispraviti :-)
<ivoks> ovaj je dobar:
<ivoks> Preferences
<ivoks> ponudjeno:
<ivoks> Postavke ("podešenja" nije hrvatski nego srpski)
<ivoks> :D
<sale> a ne seri :-)
<ivoks> hinting kod fontova?
<ivoks> prijedlozi su savjetovanje i savjeti
<ivoks> zar ljudi ne citaju opis konteksta? :)
<jelly-home> Postavke su ok, a što kad imaš i preferences i options
<ivoks> Used in gimp20 in Ubuntu Maverick package "gimp" by Senko Rasic on 2006-05-26
<ivoks> Preferences = osobitosti
<ivoks> Options = mogucnosti
<ivoks> settings = postavke
<jelly-home> hinting je tehnički/tehnološki termin, pitat nekog grafičara da ne napraviš glupost
<ivoks> :)
<jelly-home> oni vjerojatno vele hinting doduše
<jelly-home> i kerning isto
<ivoks> Solid color
<ivoks> Cvrsta boja
<ivoks> :D
<jelly-home> hahaha
<ivoks> Span
<ivoks> Spanjolski
<ivoks> majke mi
<sale> lol :-)
<ivoks> to treba popraviti u geditu jer je od tamo dosao savjet
<jelly-home> nego... solid color je puna boja ili Å¡to?
<ivoks> Tile = Naslov
<ivoks> :D
<ivoks> puna boja ili jednobojno
<jelly-home> de si bre Tile
<ivoks> ja sam stavio jednobojno
<jelly-home> *nod*
<jelly-home> erm.
<jelly-home> *glavoklim*
<ivoks> rijec je o backgroundu
<ivoks> pa je to jednobojno
<ivoks> civija: 
<ivoks> english:
<ivoks> Image Viewer
<ivoks> croatian:
<ivoks> Image Viewer
<jelly-home> ili jednobojna ili... ko zna
<ivoks> Used in eog in Ubuntu Natty package "eog" by Miroslav Sabljić on 2006-12-21
<ivoks> :D
<jelly-home> 2006 je bilo drukčije vrijeme
<ivoks> Instant Messenger
<ivoks> Aplikacija za čavrljanje
<ivoks> Trenutni dopisnik
<ivoks> Instant poruke
<ivoks> sve je podjednako dobro i lose
<jelly-home> muškarci su bili pravi muškarci, žene prave žene, a mali nadobudni Linuxaši ni tad nisu pitali jezičare za savjet
<ivoks> Trenutno dopisivanje
<Mmike> NIKAD neznam sintaksu taila za 'od retka tog i tog'
<jelly-home> Trenutno dopisivanje, a poslije kud koji?
<ivoks> multimedia
<ivoks> to je za odabir default aplikacija
<jelly-home> Mmike: -n +50 ?
<ivoks> pa ce biti 
<ivoks> Trenutno dopisivanje: Gaim | Pidgin | Empathy | stavec
<ivoks> tako da to moze proci
<ivoks> Multimedia Player
<ivoks> mislim da ovome nismo nasli prijevod vec 6 godina
<sale> multimedijski preglednik
<sale> ne?
<jelly-home> Brzinsko dopisivanje!
<ivoks> ma to mi tako debilno zvuci
<ivoks> no, ovo je vrh
<ivoks> Text Editor
<SilverSpace> hm za petak dogovorio veceru sa tri komada
<ivoks> GIMP uređivač teksta
<sale> hahaha :-)
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: odjednom
<sale> a gle, mozes ti s njim uredivati tekst
<hbogner> SilverSpace, PIMP
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: ili serijski
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: yep
<SilverSpace> odjednom
<ivoks> mama, sestra i baka
<SilverSpace> ivoks: i to od 29 - 35
<ivoks> znaci, tri sestre :)
<SilverSpace> bude ludo :)
<jelly-home> bolje PIMP nego GIMP, bolje grob nego anal probe
<SilverSpace> lol jelly-home 
<ivoks> monitor?
<ivoks> ekran?
<ivoks> zaslon?
<ivoks> dalekovidnica?
<ivoks> zaslon
<jelly-home> vizualni izlazni uređaj
<ivoks> zato sto ne znaci nuzno jedan uredjaj
<ivoks> to je ono za prikaze slika na jednom, dva, mirror ili vise ekrana
<jelly-home> a Å¡to ako je monitor glagol
<ivoks> nije
<jelly-home> randr
<ivoks> Located in ../capplets/display/display-capplet.ui.h:4 ../capplets/display/xrandr-capplet.c:517
<ivoks> Upside-down
<jelly-home> u kontekstu randr-a, zaslon je možda bolje iskoristiti za "Screen"
<ivoks> Naglavačke?
<jelly-home> Ekčapoan
<ivoks> naopacke mi nekako cudno zvuci
<ivoks> priznajem, naglavacke ne zvuci bolje :)
<ivoks> jer naopacke moze biti zrcalno
<ivoks> ovako jasno kazemo da je up side down
<jelly-home> ǝʞɔɐdoɐu
<ivoks> odakle si to izvuko
<ivoks> detect otkrij?
<jelly-home> google.com/search?q=upside+down+text
<ivoks> Otkrij zaslone?
<ivoks> looɔ ɐɥɐH
<jelly-home> Prepoznaj prije
<ivoks> nije okrenuo H i l
<jelly-home> da ne bi bilo da ne smiješ imati tabletić gore
<calmpitb1ll> kak promjenit nik u irssi-u
<jelly-home> /nick nekidrugi
<ivoks>  /nick perica
<calmpitb1ll> okidoki
<calmpitb1ll> hmm
<ivoks> ne da mi se vise
<ivoks> tko ce dalje?
<jelly-home> za iste pare
<calmpitb1ll> kaj se prodaje
<ivoks> Could not get session bus while applying display configuration
<ivoks> to cemo preskociti...
<jelly-home> OÅ¡o bus
<calmpitb1ll> lll
<calmpitb1ll> zakaj sam jos uvijek calmpitblll
<ivoks> pa pogledaj sto ti je rekao
<calmpitb1ll> kaj moram izac pa onda promjenit
<ivoks> vjerojatno ti je taj nick zauzet
<ivoks> Bounce Keys
<ivoks> Odbijanje tipki
<calmpitb1ll> banana je zauzet...molim te ivoks
<banana> 20:30 -!- You're now known as banana
<banana> 20:30 -NickServ(NickServ@services.)- This nickname is registered. Please choose a different nickname, or identify via /msg NickServ identify 
<ivoks> ocito je :)
<calmpitb1ll> odbijanje tipki
<ivoks> sale: mozes nastaviti :)
<calmpitb1ll> damn
<ivoks> ostavio sam ti ove socne
<ivoks> sa 2-3 retka :D
<calmpitb1ll> bemu sunce
<calmpitb1ll> vec vidim da bom potrosil barem sat vremena na ovaj irssi
<jelly-home> nisi calmpitblll nego calmpitb1ll
<jelly-home> 1l1l1l11l
<ivoks> napisi /nick pero
<calmpitb1ll> napisal
<ivoks> ocito nisi
<calmpitb1ll> pa jesam
<calmpitb1ll> to je problem
<jelly-home> i sto je rekao?
<calmpitb1ll> nis
<calmpitb1ll> samo nestane
<sale> ivoks: krasno :-)
<jelly-home> calmpitb1ll: nadji status window (unutar irssija) i vidi sto ti je server rekao zasto ne moze postaviti taj nick
<ivoks> kak prevesti skrolanje?
<calmpitb1ll> oke
<calmpitb1ll> i kak do status wind
<ivoks>  /win 1
<ivoks> ctrl+n
<ivoks> ctrl+p
<ivoks> next/previous
<sale> ivoks: afaik, koristili smo do sada klizanje
<sale> very slick term :-)
<ivoks> nije to to
<calmpitb1ll> pise da je zauzet
<calmpitb1ll> mozda ga vuce iz goluba
<baddog> a to je proslo
<baddog> win 1
<baddog> zanimljivo
<baddog> idem bas izbrisat goluba
<ivoks> da, mozes imati vise virtualnih ekrana
<sale> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bounce_keys
<sale> prvi put cujem
<ivoks> sale: nije pomoglo :)
<sale> skakutave tipke :-)
<ivoks>  Bounce keys allows you to configure the computer to ignore rapid, repeated keypresses of the same key.
<calmpitbull> evo me
<calmpitbull> pidgin je golub ili vrabac?
<sale> calmpitbull: pigeon je golub
<sale> pidgin je IM klijent
<calmpitbull> a kaj je vrabac
<sale> sparrow
<ivoks> aim-7
<calmpitbull> tocno
<ivoks> ubojita igracka
<sale> :-)
<sale> tu i je sparrw :-)
<ivoks> pregazilo je vrijeme
<calmpitbull> dobro izgleda ovaj irssi
<ivoks> phoenix je bio zvjerka
<ivoks> aim-54
<ivoks> steta sto ga je mogao nositi samo jedan avion
<ivoks> oso avion u rezaliste, osla i raketa
<calmpitbull> ma ide i moj najbolji avion u povjest
<ivoks> koji?
<ivoks> The weapon is currently used only by the Islamic Republic of Iran Air Force.
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> jedino jos oni imaju tomcate
<calmpitbull> a-10 thunderbolt 
<ivoks> zakaj bi isao u povijest?
<ivoks> pa nema zamjene za njega
<calmpitbull> tak su rekli
<ivoks> The A-10 is expected to be replaced in 2028 or later.
<ivoks> kaj brijes
<ivoks> :)
<calmpitbull> ma kao da ce ga i da ga je vec zamjenio hornet
<ivoks> ti sinek nemas pojma o avionima :)
<ivoks> a-10 je jedinstven
<calmpitbull> imam 
<calmpitbull> ma znam 
<calmpitbull> zato je i to za mene
<ivoks> hornet ne moze obavljati ono sto radi a-10
<calmpitbull> pa nitko ne moze
<ivoks> onda, kaj se brines
<ivoks> tank killer ce biti tu jos 20 godina
<calmpitbull> vracaju se sa pola krila bez motora i tako
<calmpitbull> ma gledal sam na aa da ce ga zamjenit 
<ivoks> urbane legende :)
<calmpitbull> nadam se
<ivoks> nema aviona koji se vraca bez motora :)
<calmpitbull> meni je to jedini avion koji bi fural
<ivoks> ili krila :D
<calmpitbull> ima
<calmpitbull> pogledaj si malo
<ivoks> ja bi furao mig 29 ovt
<calmpitbull> ma oke
<ivoks> kaj oke
<ivoks> http://www.metacafe.com/watch/253062/mig_29_ovt/
<ivoks> pocni gledati od 50. sekunde
<calmpitbull> ok
<calmpitbull> ma dobro.... to je sportski avion, akrobacije i to
<calmpitbull> rofl
<ivoks> kaj sportski
<ivoks> ima vektorsko usmjeravanje aviona
<ivoks> pazi ovo: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wgmxc-X3XZ4
<ivoks> ako ne bi mogao voziti mig-29, onda samo su-37 dolazi u obzir :)
<calmpitbull> ma kaj ce ti to....dok ja sjedim na gatling-u ti radis kolute
<calmpitbull> rofl
<ivoks> daj pogledaj filmove
<ivoks> nije stvar u kolutovima
<ivoks> avion moze stat u zraku
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m-4NL-UgjLU
<calmpitbull> i kolko bojista je prosel tvoj su ili mig
<ivoks> mig 29?
<ivoks> vise nego a-10 :D
<calmpitbull> tako je
<calmpitbull> ajde reci u zadnjih 5 godina
<calmpitbull> ili 10
<ivoks> u zadnjih 10?
<ivoks> kosovo :D
<calmpitbull> ha ha
<calmpitbull> mogu rusi stajat u zraku kolko god zele
<ivoks> pa ja sam pricao o tome sto bi vozio
<ivoks> pri tom sam mislio na gustanje
<ivoks> u voznji
<ivoks> a ne na bojno djelovanje
<ivoks> recimo f-14 i njegov aim-54 se smatra najubojitijim oruzjem ikad
<ivoks> a opet, aim-54 nije nikada srusio niti jedan avion
<calmpitbull> a sad zamisli da se spustis na tenk, dok sjedis na gatlingu, sve se zadimi, smrdis po barutu
<ivoks> sorry, ja sam CEO, ne mogu smrditi po barutu :D
<calmpitbull> rofl
<hbogner> a-10 je nenadjebiv u kombinacijia sa apache-om
<hbogner> tako je i zamisljen
<ivoks> ja bi radje apache nego a-10
<ivoks> mi smo imali strasne helikoptere
<Mmike> ajme meni
<Mmike> vojnicine
<ivoks> steta sto smo ih pustili da se raspadnu
<Mmike> fali vam rata? :)
<ivoks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mil_Mi-24
<hbogner> apaceh izadje iznad brda izvidi situaciju i opali kaj ako stigne, a-10 dodje iza njega i ocisti kaj ima i dok se povlaci apache ponovno izleti iza brda i gadja s cim moze i ond ai on giba
<ivoks> As a combination gunship and troop transport, the Mi-24 has no direct NATO counterpart
<calmpitb1ll> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F6itQfUwF1o&feature=related
 * hbogner je imamo pretopaltu na "Hrvatki vojnik" za vrijeme rata
<calmpitb1ll> a sad dolazi comanchi
<ivoks> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/4/40/Mi-24_Super_Agile_Hind_on_ground_2006.jpg
<ivoks> mislim da ovo kad vidis...
<ivoks> samo popunis gace
<calmpitb1ll> u jebote
<ivoks> a iz njega ispadne jos 8 komadosa
<ivoks> komandosa
<calmpitb1ll> specnas
<ivoks> eto, to smo mi imali... al jebiga...
<ivoks> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/3f/Mi-24_Desert_Rescue.jpg
<ivoks> calmpitb1ll: comanche nece nikada doci
<ivoks> otkazano
<calmpitb1ll> ma nemoj srat
<calmpitb1ll> zbog cega
<ivoks> i nije niti bio zamisljen kao borbeni stroj
<ivoks> zato kaj je besmislen
<ivoks> on je trebao biti izvidnica i 'nisan' za apache
<ivoks> al su onda skuzili da imaju satelite :)
<calmpitb1ll> hmm
<calmpitb1ll> lol
<calmpitb1ll> pa da
<calmpitb1ll> i apache je dobio svoj upgrade
<ivoks> mi-24 je car
<ivoks> ostalo su igracke
<ivoks> taj helic je skidao avione u iransko irackom ratu
<calmpitb1ll> i jos fura skvadru iza
<ivoks> jedini helic koji je to izveo
<calmpitb1ll> to i ja kazem
 * Mmike bi vozio helikopter
<ivoks> mi ih se rijesili nakon oluje
<ivoks> a imali smo eskadrilu.. zvali su se komarci
<ivoks> imali su nacrtane komarce na nosevima
<ivoks> izgledali su mocno
<ivoks> nisu imali municiju, ali su tjerali strah u kosti :D
<calmpitb1ll> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mVNOmP0QIAQ jos francuzi za kraj
<ivoks> ma joj...
<ivoks> ko i auti
<ivoks> francuski
<ivoks> smece :D
<calmpitb1ll> a jesi vidio kaj rade iznad cada
<calmpitb1ll> kad furaju bris
<ivoks> to su i ameri izvodili s tezim avionima
<ivoks> nije to nis
<calmpitb1ll> daj snimke da vidim
<calmpitb1ll> brb
<ivoks> kaj nisi gledao dan nezavisnosti? :D
<ivoks> ak mislis da je to u chadu nesto
<ivoks> evo gledaj sto su hrvati radili
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0PQa_y24NTs
<ivoks> cek, ne...
<ivoks> krivi film
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_F9RJSPnf8A
<hbogner> ivoks, ovo mi je fora: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B8ZZ0Lra4kc
<hbogner> kad proleti pokrja ekipe na snjegu
<ivoks> to je glas warrena millera
<ivoks> ima boljih
<ivoks> pecnik je jedan od najboljih na svijetu
<ivoks> trazim jedan super film snjim
<hbogner> ma vidio sma jedan bolji prelet, ali sad sam nasao smao ovaj
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vNqx8XZIWnI
<ivoks> evo ga!
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oaMTSOI1Zk4
<ivoks> nas decko
<sale> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IvjgvXcxMsU&feature=related
<ivoks> sale: jebiga
<ivoks> phoenix fly je firma iz zagreba
<Mmike> tja
<Mmike> umro tvsubtitles
<Mmike> hbogner, jesi mozda skinuo subtitlove/
<Mmike> ?
<hbogner> Mmike, nekoristim titlove
<Mmike> h
<Mmike> hhhhhhhh
<sale> prejako! :-) http://idle.slashdot.org/story/11/04/27/1428234/Punish-Bad-Users-With-Drupal-emMiseryem?utm_source=slashdot&utm_medium=twitter
<sale> ...crashing their browser if they're using IE6 :-)
<sale> epic feature list :-) http://drupal.org/project/misery
<lizard_> slaba utakmica
<SilverSpace> uh ja zaboravio
<SilverSpace> ivoks: bio je nedavno na televizji
<SilverSpace> 0:2
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DhS_-e52k7M
<igustin> dorscluc.org back alive & kicking ;)
<sale> kewl :-)
<igustin> sale: repect tvojoj ekipi ;)
<igustin> kažem ja:
<igustin> > Pa da vidimo hoće li i ovaj pasti. :P To bi značilo da ćemo imati više
<igustin> > ljudi nego na WinDaysima. :D
<sale> izdrzat ce ovaj. Cak i ako se netko pokusa zaigrati, dobit ce po prstima :-)
<igustin> :D
<jelly-home> 4 TB diska za pohranu prijava # lolwtf
<igustin> :D
<jelly-home> kaj su prijave 1200dpi tiffovi
<igustin> valjda će stat sve :)
<hbogner> laku noc
<calmpitbull> kak mene zanima kak ce bit ovaj 11.04
<calmpitbull> al prvo ide na staru masinu
<calmpitbull> pa onda na ovaj moj mali
<calmpitbull> imam jedno pitanje....dali se ubuntu moze updatat iz 10.04 na 11.04
<budz0r> calmpitbull: ne moze
<calmpitbull> ma bas su mi to objasnili slovenci
<budz0r> SilverSpace: jel ti radi conky u unity-u, odnosno double buffering u conky-u
<budz0r> bez da izgubis sve ikone s desktopa :)
<SilverSpace> budz0r: da
<calmpitbull> SilverSpace: ti furas 10.10
<budz0r> SilverSpace: ja kad ukljucim double buffer nestanu mi ikone, refresham ekran, ikone se pojave i onda za jedno sekundu opet nestanu
<budz0r> SilverSpace: koja graficka?
<SilverSpace> intel
<budz0r> SilverSpace: ja isto imam intela
<budz0r> bas cudno
<SilverSpace> dacu ti conkyrc
<budz0r> aj daj pa da usporedim
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: 11.04
<calmpitbull> kak
<SilverSpace> budz0r: http://pastebin.com/3rU0PVzz
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: nadogradio 
<budz0r> SilverSpace: thx
<calmpitbull> kada
<SilverSpace> jednog od alfe 2
<SilverSpace> drugog danas
<calmpitbull> a gdje je taj upgrade
<SilverSpace> Alt+F2, type in "update-manager -d" 
<SilverSpace> bez navodnika
<SilverSpace> i bit ce ti sve jasno 
<SilverSpace> samo moras prvo sve nadogradit 
<SilverSpace> prije sto pokrenes upgrade
<SilverSpace> to ce ti se sutra samo pojaviti
<calmpitbull> nece jer imam 10-04
<SilverSpace> aha
<SilverSpace> budz0r: jel radi
<calmpitbull> kaj se nece dat downloadat na ubuntu.com 
<SilverSpace> ?
<SilverSpace> pa hoce 
<SilverSpace> i na nasem serveru
<calmpitbull> super
<calmpitbull> ko malo djete....
<budz0r> SilverSpace: thx, radi, napravil par promjena
<budz0r> SilverSpace: e a sad, kako si ga natjerao da se starta zajedno sa unity-em
<budz0r> SilverSpace: stavio sam ga ua startup applications, ali ne starta mi ga prilikom dizanja unity-a
<SilverSpace> nisam jos to probao 
<SilverSpace> mislim da se mora stavit u home datoteku
<SilverSpace> .xyc
<SilverSpace> neznam kak se zove tocno
<budz0r> mislis na .xinitrc
<SilverSpace> jer iz startupa se ne stigne podici
<SilverSpace> budz0r: mislim da je ta
<SilverSpace> ima jos neka druga
<CrazyLemon> daš sleep 10 u skriptu pa če se podič poslje compiza
<SilverSpace> da CrazyLemon moze i tako 
<SilverSpace> skripta pa u startup
<budz0r> CrazyLemon: probao i ne radi
<budz0r> sleep 10; /usr/bin/conky &
<SilverSpace> hm
<CrazyLemon> #!/bin/bash
<CrazyLemon> sleep 20
<CrazyLemon> conky
<SilverSpace> mislim da je najbolje u home
<CrazyLemon> ovo je moja skripta :)
<budz0r> CrazyLemon: to si stavio u .xinitrc ?
<CrazyLemon> budz0r ma jok..imam u random /home/user/ folderu
<CrazyLemon> i onda sam dodao tu skriptu u startup 
<budz0r> a ha
<budz0r> kuzim
<budz0r> aj da probam
<budz0r> no luck, pozabavim se time sutra
<budz0r> el en ekipa
<SilverSpace> budz0r: ovak
<SilverSpace> napravis u home .conky_start.sh
<SilverSpace> #!/bin/bash
<SilverSpace> sleep 60 && conky;
<SilverSpace> ubacis
<SilverSpace> i u startup programs
<SilverSpace> slozis 
<SilverSpace> moras chmodat 
<SilverSpace> chmod a+x .conky_start.sh
<SilverSpace> i to bi trebalo raditi
<SilverSpace> LN
#ubuntu-hr 2011-04-28
<Mmike> any application that can be written in JavaScript, will eventually be written in JavaScript.
<Mmike> http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/2009/08/all-programming-is-web-programming.html
<bully> dobro jutro
<calmpitbull> dobro jutro kako ide
<ivoks> jutro
<ivoks> vidi vidi
<ivoks> ubuntu-11.04-alternate-amd64.iso
<ivoks> ubuntu-11.04-alternate-i386.iso
<ivoks> ubuntu-11.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<ivoks> ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso
<ivoks> ubuntu-11.04-server-amd64.iso
<ivoks> ubuntu-11.04-server-i386.iso
<ivoks> najbolje da krenem ja sad do porezne
<ivoks> inace ce opet zatvoriti
<drj_cro> jutar
<Neuromanc> jutar
<drj_cro> Neuromanc: cujem da si pobjego/bjezis iz pabe?
<calmpitbull> kako pronac default gateway u terminalu
<calmpitbull> kako pronac default gateway u terminalu
<calmpitbull> ifconfig ne izbaci tocnu
<budz0r> calmpitbull: route -n
<calmpitbull> vidim hvala
<calmpitbull> ej mrzim ovaj chrome
<calmpitbull> kaj je najbolje...extract tar.gz i unutra pronac configurate file
<calmpitbull> ili koji bolji nacin
<Neuromanc> drj_cro istina
<Neuromanc> drj_cro ponuda je bila takva kakva se ne odbija
<drj_cro> Neuromanc: aj super onda :)
<Neuromanc> 25k kn sam vise potrosio nego zaradio od devetog mjeseca kak mi je zena ostala bez posla, morao sam nesto promijeniti
<Neuromanc> kako mi osobnis tecaj nije bas draga ideja, ovo je bilo bolje
<calmpitbull> osobni tecaj
<calmpitbull> ?
<Neuromanc> osobni stecaj
<Neuromanc> samo mi je lijeva ruka brza:)
<budz0r> alaj ekipa skida novi ubuntu
<lizard_> gdje ?
<budz0r> pa sa naseg mirrora
<lizard_> jos se nije pojavila finalna inacica
<calmpitbull> Neuromanc: ljevak
<lizard_> bubz0r, mozes li dat link :)
<budz0r> lizard_: to pratim na serveru
<lizard_> evo malo prije sam bio na sluzbenim stranicama jos ga nisu stavili
<calmpitbull> chrome ili firefox
<obruT> niti jedan
<obruT> treba web zabranit
<obruT> svi browseri su smece
<lizard_> hehe
<lizard_> treba surfat iz terminala :)
<obruT> pa da, gopher terminalski klijenti su bili zakon :)
<calmpitbull> ok 
<calmpitbull> hvala na ne informacijama...rofl
<calmpitbull> samo sam pitao.....jeeeeez
<lizard_> e u toj fazi se nisam bakcao internetom ... te su mi stvari nepoznate
<calmpitbull> bolje da idem po kavu i hornyflakse
<lizard_> calmpitbull, probaj operu i ona je dobar browser
<calmpitbull> e bas necu
<lizard_> :)
<oki> dobro jutro
<oki> sv ima
<lizard_> cekamo oki
<calmpitbull> dobro jutro
<oki> koga?
<calmpitbull> 11.04
<oki> new version
<oki> ubuntu 11.04.
<calmpitbull> ko mala djeca
<lizard_> kad ce novi slatkis :)
 * obruT ce pricekat jedno mjesec dana da se ispeglaju pizdarije :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: :) ma sve radi 
<calmpitbull> obruT: pametno
 * lizard_ ce u to vrijeme da eksperimentira sa novim mintom
<SilverSpace> ja cekam novu alfu
<calmpitbull> ja cu jest cevape
<obruT> i ja bi cevape
<SilverSpace> fuj meso :) 
<obruT> i ti bi isto, samo ne smijes ko ni ja :)
<calmpitbull> meso je za pusije
<calmpitbull> neka zivi gmo soja
<SilverSpace> obruT: :)
<calmpitbull> ma sto god se jelo sve je obradeno 
<igustin> dorscluc.org <- raspored, kotizacije, prijave
<SilverSpace> igustin: kaj to radi :)
<igustin> SilverSpace: probaj ;)
<oki> jeli ivoks tu negdi?
<igustin> želimo *u prijavama* vidjeti sve one koji su nam jučer navalili na server ;)
<SilverSpace> oki: mozes
<SilverSpace> malo sam zauzet danas sam dadilja
<SilverSpace> netjak me zajebava
<oki> jučer mi je nešto ivoks  reka da još nešto na kraju učinim
<SilverSpace> danas
<oki> mislim da si pratia jučerašnji razgovor
<SilverSpace> nisam bas sve
<oki> pa me zanima jesam li šta pogrešno napravia
<SilverSpace> jel ti radi printer na kraju
<oki> radi
<SilverSpace> onda nisi :)
<oki> ali nešto je bia na kraju reka da napravim pa nisam siguran jesam li dobro to napravia ili ne
<SilverSpace> ne bi znao 
<oki> gdje se može vidit od jučer razgovor
<SilverSpace> neda mi se log citati
<oki> ja ću pročitat samo ako može link
<SilverSpace> http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<calmpitbull> rooting htc desire
<calmpitbull> dali se isplati
<SilverSpace> zavisi kaj hoces
<calmpitbull> ma pojma nemam
<calmpitbull> cekaj kaj se moze pyton gore radit
<calmpitbull> nije bas neki ekran al 
<SilverSpace> piton eh
<calmpitbull> pa mislio sam stavit gore ubuntu....jer se kao moze
<SilverSpace> to je vec preseravanje
<calmpitbull> rofl
<calmpitbull> ha ha
<oki> u kojem podirektoriju gledam
<oki> evo pregleda sve nisam nigdje našao zapis 
<SilverSpace> po datumu
<oki> je uša sam u 27 ali koji  html
<SilverSpace> fakat nema
<oki> inače ne bi pitao, jer sam otvorio svakog pojedinačno pa me zanima
<SilverSpace> oki: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/04/27/%23ubuntu-hr.html
<oki> inače trebalo bi negdi pisati: #ubuntu-hr.html
<SilverSpace> hbogner: pozdrav
<hbogner> pozdrav
<hbogner> iz kseta
<SilverSpace> hebiga nisam mogo doc
<SilverSpace> dadiljam 
<budz0r> ej hbogner 
<budz0r> nemoj nas ocrnit tamo :)
<hbogner> budz0r, ma necu previse, glumit cu mesica i pricati viceve :D
<hbogner> SilverSpace, dobio sms, nema beda
<SilverSpace> budz0r: jel skidaju ubuntu
<budz0r> SilverSpace: ksetovci?
<SilverSpace> budz0r: jesi slozio startup za conky
<budz0r> SilverSpace: nisam, budem danas
<SilverSpace> jucer sam ti napisao kako i to radi
<budz0r> vidim
<budz0r> ja sam napravio nekaj slicno
<budz0r> i nije mi radilo
<budz0r> sleep 15 sam ja stavio
<SilverSpace> budz0r: mozda ti je to prebrzo
<budz0r> pozabavim se time kasnije 
<SilverSpace> ja sam sad spustio na 40
<SilverSpace> pa cu vidjeti
<budz0r> aj
<SilverSpace> spustat cu dok se ne pokrene :)
<drj_cro> igustin: sto ce biti sve na seminaru/radionicama?
<drj_cro> igustin: zanemari..naso :)
<igustin> drj_cro: huh, i meni se čini da je sve gore :-/
<SilverSpace> http://www.techdrivein.com/2010/12/orta-gtk-theme-faenza-icon-theme-even.html
<Mmike> Kai briete, kad ce, a? :)
<hbogner> kad ce kai?
<HmmZ0r> e koliko je ogranicenje ekspanzije shella
<HmmZ0r> tipa imam var="1|2|3..do 100k" i kazem egrep -v "$var"
<HmmZ0r> jel ima limitacija
<calmpitbull> dali se moze preko terminala vidjet tko je na local networku
<Mmike> hbogner, kad ce ubuntu
<Mmike> HmmZ0r, erm, tako mislim da nemas
<Mmike> imas ogranicenje na: ls *
<Mmike> pa ako imas puno puno fileka onda nece prodje
<Mmike> calmpitbull, #define 'local network'?
<HmmZ0r> da to me i zanima
<HmmZ0r> grep ls i te komade, kolko je to njima arg list to long
<HmmZ0r> gdje je limitacija dali cu stavit egrep "string|string2 do (koji je finalan broj koji mogu predat)
<Mmike> ulimit -s
<Mmike> brijem da je to 
<Mmike> oko 8000 je limit na modernim kernelima
<Mmike> neznam napamet
<Mmike> ceksec :)
<Mmike> http://www.in-ulm.de/~mascheck/various/argmax/
<Mmike> tu imas nesto o tome
<Mmike> koristi xargs
<Mmike> on ce ti pomoci
<Mmike> find . -type f -print0 | xargs -0 -n 250 chmod 755
<Mmike> npr
<Mmike> u biti
<Mmike> krivo sam ti rekao
<HmmZ0r> je ok znam to
<Mmike>  getconf ARG_MAX
<Mmike> ce ti reci maximum
<HmmZ0r> nije tocno to
<HmmZ0r> npr. egrep -v $(cat sve) file gdje je sve format jedan red "1|2|3.. do 100000"
<HmmZ0r> u biti dobijes egrep -v "1|2|3|4 itd."
<Mmike> ok?
<HmmZ0r> i ne radi 
<HmmZ0r> :)
<HmmZ0r> egrep arg list to long jel
<Mmike> btw, mosh egrepu rec da ti uzme to iz filea
<Mmike> cek cek
<Mmike> znaci, file 'sve' ima u sebi jednu lajnu sa: 1|2|3|4...|100000
<Mmike> sto tisuca
<Mmike> right?
<HmmZ0r> da
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> da probam )
<calmpitbull> scrooling u irssu
<HmmZ0r> al pazi mmike, sa -f uzmes cijeli liniju i grepas jel
<HmmZ0r> cijelu*
<HmmZ0r> a ja zelim | as or jel
<HmmZ0r> zato koristim $(cat file) (or whateva)
<Mmike> pa da
<Mmike> to bi trebao biti jedan regularac
<Mmike> cek
<HmmZ0r> 1 2 u ovo slucaju su brojevi, al moze bit a|sdasd|dsadas| itd jel
<HmmZ0r> tako da moshe [0-9]\{1,100000\} i to ne igraju jel
<HmmZ0r> cek da probam strpat u array
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: pageup
<HmmZ0r> Mmike: kuzis nemoj se maltrat, mene samo zanima limitacija
<Mmike> HmmZ0r, sa -f isto ne ide
<HmmZ0r> tako da mogu u kodu to podjelit ako je potrebno i sl
<Mmike> otelo mi memorije za popizdit upravo :)
<HmmZ0r> da
<HmmZ0r> :)
<HmmZ0r> meni se stroj zakla zesce
<Mmike> pa e
<Mmike> 8 gigi rama pojelo
<Mmike> i pocelo swapat
<HmmZ0r> jer -f ti matcha kuzis sve kao string "1|2|100k"
 * Mmike radi swapoff -a upravo :)
<HmmZ0r> sad me zanima gdje je ta limitacija kuzis :) nek puca boli me uvo
<HmmZ0r> ok radi iznad ulimit -s
<calmpitbull> Silver:Danke
<HmmZ0r> Mmike: evo nasao sam radi se o
<HmmZ0r> define ARG_MAX       131072/* # bytes of args + environ for exec() */
<HmmZ0r> jer ako puknem 65535 puta u fajl jedinica dobije "1|1..65535" i radi onda
<Mmike> <ReleaseManager> It's... not out.
<HmmZ0r> nije 6 jel mi ja pajp viska za limit jel :)
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> mozda egrep nije rjesenje? :)
<HmmZ0r> kuzis al racunat limitaciju na
<HmmZ0r> nije bed if [[ `wc -c array` -gt ARG_MAX ]]; then fok off :)
<HmmZ0r> tesko cu ju postic jel
<hbogner> Mmike, pricali ja i kost vec
<Mmike> hbogner, ?
<hbogner> [11:35:03] Mmike hbogner, kad ce ubuntu
<Mmike> ma mislio sam na 11.04 release :)
<Mmike> hbogner, kak je bilo?
<hbogner> bilo ok, malo ja pricao, malo kost, pa malo zajedno
<hbogner> promovirlai dors/cluc
<SilverSpace> Mmike: http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ma, ne pise jos na webu glavnom
<SilverSpace> hebi ga spori su bit ce to za jedno 5sati
<SilverSpace> :)
<HmmZ0r> cek (sori na upadici) znaci ti ne mozes predati kao input bilo kojoj naredbi u linux vise od ARG_MAX byta
<HmmZ0r> odnosno bilo koji unix vrijednost ARG_MAX-a
<HmmZ0r> tipa ako ls * i * se expanda u vise od 128K, kernel ti kaze bok
<HmmZ0r> jesam ja to dobro shvatio ili ?
<SilverSpace> bemti umjesto disconnect ja stisnuo delite na serveru 
<SilverSpace> bas fino sad ispocetka
<Mmike> HmmZ0r, tako je
<Mmike> HmmZ0r, mosh skompajlirat kernel tako da su ti limiti veci
<Mmike> SilverSpace, brijes da tek za 5 sati?
<civija> je li izasao taj novi utuntu?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: otprilike je uvjek bio oko 17h
<SilverSpace> mada se na serveru iso prije pojavi
<SilverSpace> kao sto se i sad pojavio
<SilverSpace> ne znam jel nudi nadogradnju 
<ivoks> sta, jos nije izasao?
<ivoks> http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/natty/
<ivoks> mi smo spremni :)
<ivoks> 'Kriza je 2009. toliko pogodila poduzetnike u velikim gradovima da ni jedan nije imao rast prihoda'
<ivoks> nije istina
<ivoks> osim ako ne misle na gradove
<ivoks> hahaha
<ivoks> Ervenik
<ivoks> zaposlenih u javnoj upravi: 12
<ivoks> zaposlenih u tvrtkama: 0
<budz0r> stanovnika: 12 :)
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> 227
<ivoks> 227 ljudi tamo zivi
<ivoks> 0 ih radi
<ivoks> 12 ih radi u javnoj upravi
<ivoks> 95% srbi :)
<ivoks> u biti, cijela opcina ima 988 stanovnika
<ivoks> http://hr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ervenik
<ivoks> jao tva
<ivoks> ahahahahaha
<ivoks> VOX, zadarska tv
<ivoks> nazove lik 'ja bi neku nasu stvar;
<ivoks> ajde reci, koju
<ivoks> hoces red hot chilli peppers
<ivoks> - ne, to nisu nasi
<ivoks> ja volim ove nase
<ivoks> onda, reci, sta ces
<ivoks> shakiru
<SilverSpace> lol
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> jel je?
<budz0r> pocela je lagana navala
<budz0r> netko s carneta vuce 75megabita :)
<ivoks> carnet
<lizard_> mora bit da ce neko da radi mirror
<ivoks> raspao se ubuntu.com
<lizard_> navala :)
<lizard_> na sluzbenim stranicama 11.04
<ivoks> hehe dell
<ivoks> neki ruzni
<budz0r> a cuci ga i student.geof.hr :)
<SilverSpace> dodobas: 
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/whats-new
<budz0r> dodo je sjeo na pipu
<hbogner> budz0r, da
<hbogner> vucem na student i onda sa njega u ksewrt
<hbogner> jer je direkt presporo
<SilverSpace> ovaj video vimeo mi nikako ne radi 
<lizard_> moram da gibam ... posao zove
<SilverSpace> koje smece
<SilverSpace> lizard_: :)
<hbogner> budz0r, znaci ako treba jos jedan izvor za sklidanje, http://student.geof.hr/ubuntu/ ce biti gore
<budz0r> :)
<ivoks> dakle, ssh na ubuntu-hr.org traje
<ivoks> budz0r: ajde ugasi taj iftop; ubija proc
<budz0r> aj
<ivoks> jebote monitoring koji pojede 1/3 procesora
<budz0r> lol
<ivoks> i drugi
<budz0r> :)
<budz0r> ivoks: done
<budz0r> done
<ivoks> to je sigutno mmikeov onda
<jelly-home> pkill!
<budz0r> ivoks: mmike pici dstat :)
<ivoks> eto... load sa 4.5 pao na 2.5
<hbogner> evbo cuclanje gotovo
<ivoks> opet ga je netko pokrenuo
<ivoks> Mmike: ?
<hbogner> skinisam ja
<jelly-home> a koliko coreova ima kanta
<hbogner> ja skinuo 11.04
<ivoks> 2
<ivoks> Mmike: ubij iftop
<ivoks> on svojim monitorima ubija stroj :)
<jelly-home> danas nemres kupit xeon da je manje od quad-core
<Mmike> ivoks?
<ivoks> pa zasto mislis da je xeon?
<jelly-home> ivoks: pa server jeli!
<ivoks> Mmike: iftop je proces koji trenutno najvise jede proc
<ivoks> Mmike: ti i bud ste load prebacili preko 4
<hbogner> jelly-home, sklepani server :D
<ivoks> ubijes iftopove, load je ispod 2
<Mmike> :) smijesno
<Mmike> iftop ubije 6% procesora :)
<Mmike> trenutno :)
<hbogner> evo kod mene skinuto: http://student.geof.hr/ubuntu/11.04/ ako netko treba smanjiti load
<ivoks> prije 5 minuta je bio 30% jer ste ih pokrenuli nekoliko
<hbogner> i torrenti sew sidaju
<jelly-home> loadavg ionako ne zanci puno
<Mmike> ivoks, yea, rajt, iftop je kriv :)
<budz0r> :)
<Mmike> uglavnom, brijem da nece ic preko cca 50-60mb/sec
<Mmike> diskovi nece moci to
<Mmike> sto i nije tako lose, rekao bih :)
<budz0r> to je cist ok
<jelly-home> ak ga je pisao neko ko radi update ekrana svaki put kad se promijene vrijednosti, bez minimalne pauze, da, lako je moguce da monitoring alat jede cpu
<ivoks> eh, da smo memoriju ubacili...
<Mmike> jelly, ne iftop, solidan je alatic, ne pojede puno
<Mmike> dstat je imao bug neki prije
<Mmike> ako ga ostavis dan/dva da radi
<Mmike> uzme ti cijelu memoriju :)
<Mmike> ivoks, jeps, da smo :) da netko nije na moru stalno i to, eh :) Iako, 2 gige rama, image je 700 megi, a ljudi skidaju i ostalo, dvojim da bi bio stalno u cacheu
<ivoks> iftop refresha svaku sekundu
<ivoks> sto je ok kada imas malo konekcija
<ivoks> ali ako imas torrente ili puno downloada...
<Mmike> ma joj  brijes :) skacem po serverima stalno koji imaju 1000+ siteova gore, 1000+ ip adresa na sebi i iftop stalno koristim, nema nikakvih bedova s njime. 
<Mmike> najlaksi nacin za naci leachera je s iftopom
<Mmike> uglavnom
<Mmike> odlogirao sam se sa stroja, pustimo munin neka obavi svoje
<ivoks> iftop je super alat
<Mmike> pa pogledajmo za cca sat vremena
<ivoks> ali ako ga ostavis da se vrti non-stop...
<jelly-home> ostavis iptraf da se vrti i nkom nista
<Mmike> Requests per second:    25472.00 [#/sec] (mean)
<Mmike> weeee :)
<Neuromanc> :)
<jelly-home> requests?
<Mmike> a glupi ab test
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZQSpgXUEbaI&
<Mmike> al' svejedno impresivna brojka :)
<jelly-home> probaj to na apacheju ;-)
<ivoks> koje?
<jelly-home> 20k http requesta u sekundi
<ivoks> Lifting the server siege...Segmentation fault
<ivoks> sve se moze
<Mmike> jelly, ovo je lighty sa fastcgijem i PHPom
<Mmike> dosli su mi CF<->IDE adapteri!
<Mmike> zbogom zujanju diskova
<ivoks> kako si pokrenuo ab?
<hbogner> odoh
<Mmike> gm
<Mmike> nesh ne valja s iftopom na ubuntu-hr
<Mmike> fakat zdere
<obruT> Mmike: di ces kupovat CF kartice i po koje pare ?
<Mmike> obruT, nemam pojma, mislio u vemilima i tima, 8 gigi je oko 150 kuna
<Mmike> imas preporuku?
<obruT> ne :) planiram i ja kupit pa me zanima
<ivoks> Mmike: puno konekcija
<obruT> meni su jos prije nekog vremena stigli adapteri, a jos ih nisam upogonio
<ivoks> pokusao sam ti objasniti... al
<Mmike> ivoks, da,da, nisam htio tvoju velicinu gledati, znam, jebiga, malen sam :)
<Mmike> objasni mi kako mi doma na stroju nije to bed,
<Mmike> i kako na ovim serverima sto odrzavam di ima PREKOPUNO konekcija ,isto nije bed?
<Mmike> a stari su strojevi, dvoprocesorski xeoni na 2 Ghz, i tako to
<Mmike> obruT, di si kupio adaptere?
<ivoks> Mmike: 
<ivoks> $ netstat -nat | grep '215:80' | wc -l
<ivoks> 16392
<ivoks> Transaction rate:	     1585.32 trans/sec
<ivoks> eto, na apache na ubuntu-hr
<Mmike> ja brijem da to uopce nije lose
<ivoks> sa drugog stroja, dakle na na localhost
<ivoks> s/na na/ne na/
<ivoks> moze se postici i vise
<ivoks> lightty se pokaze losiji od apachea kada koristis alate koji pikaju random stranice, a ne uvijek istu
<Mmike> ivoks: -n 500 -c 10000 sa stroja pored
<Mmike> glede aba od prije
<ivoks> mnogi zaboravljaju da se po defaultu instalira najsporija varijanta apachea
<Mmike> neznam sad za lighty
<Mmike> znam da je masu brzi za staticni content
<Mmike> filmeke i ino
<ivoks> o statickom ja i govorim
<Mmike> al' onak, turbomasubrzi
<Mmike> za fastcgi i php nisam bas puno testirao, pa nemam pojma
<ivoks> budz0r: kaj ti sad syncas?
<Mmike> iako ovi moji sve vise ngnix koriste 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: to sa CF kartice i ide adapterima je uzasno sporo 
<budz0r> ivoks: pa da
<obruT> Mmike: eh, gdje, pa na dealextremeu naravno ;)
<budz0r> ivoks: kaj je bed?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, nema veze, OS mi ide gore, bitno da se ne cuje taj disk
<Mmike> obruT, koliko para adapter?
<budz0r> ivoks: na jednu masinu u mami
<obruT> Mmike: e fakat se ne sjecam, mislim da nekih 2$ jedan
<dodobas> hebo vas release... meni je release party svai dan
<dodobas> :)
<obruT> Mmike: ili cak i manje
<SilverSpace> Mmike: imam ja jednog pa sam odustao kako mi je bilo presporo
<Mmike> ok
<ivoks> Mmike: to si nesto krivo rekao
 * Mmike se srami rec koliko je platio
<ivoks> -n 500 -c 10000 ne moze biti tocno
<Mmike> 100 kuna + pdv za dva adaptera + dostavu
<ivoks> ne moze broj paralelnih requesta biti veci od ukupnog broja requesta
<Mmike> ivoks, jeps :)
<obruT> Mmike: odma sam 10 komada narucio :)
<Mmike> ivoks, obrnuto je :)
<Mmike> obruT, ejebemti sta mi nisi reko pa da uzmem 2-3 od tebe :) 
<Mmike> idem prvo probat sa CFicom od fotica
<Mmike> pa cu vidjet kak to radi
<ivoks> apr_socket_recv: Connection reset by peer (104)
<Mmike> al' bi kupio 8 giga, taman mi debilan stane gore, a storage i dalje u raid5 polju
<ivoks> ne znam koji ti server dozvoli da ga tak napadas
<jelly-home> Mmike: dx je hit and miss, neke stvari rade dobro, neke ne, negdje jedna serija bude ok a poslije je pola skart
<jelly-home> tak da ak od 10 adaptera 8 radi, super :-)
<ivoks> nis, idemo radit
<ivoks> sjest na bicikl i obici otok
<budz0r> :)
<Mmike> ivok brijem
<Mmike> -c 100 -n 10000
<Mmike> neznam odakle mi 500 
<Mmike> jelly-home, hoces reci da mikrotik koji sam kupio mora biti bolji? :)
<budz0r> Mmike: tko moze mjenjati topic
<calmpitbull> dosel je dosle ubuntu 11.04
<calmpitbull> bas downloadam pa da vidimo to stvorenje
<budz0r> onaj tko moze, ne bi bilo lose da ubaci jos dva hosta s koja se moze skinuti novi ubuntu
<budz0r> prvo bognerov i drugi moj, http://nestabilni.com/natty
<calmpitbull> o koji je bongerov
<calmpitbull> 10min a onda na staru masinu
<calmpitbull> pa da vidimo
<budz0r> evo sink gotov
<budz0r> i moj server spreman
* ivoks changed the topic of #ubuntu-hr to: Udruga Ubuntu korisnika u Hrvatskoj | http://ubuntu-hr.org | Posljednju inacicu Ubuntua mozete preuzeti na adresi http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com | Linux slavi 20 godina: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ocq6_3-nEw | Novi Ubuntu 11.04! Isprobajte novo sucelje i ostale novosti!
<ivoks> MmikeT: slozio sam dosemu sa mreznim diskovima
<ivoks> nije uopce problem
<calmpitbull> zdowlodan
<obruT> tek sad ? :)
<calmpitbull> obruT: ovaj...ma mislim, nije bas sad, vec sam prije....al sam sada odlucijo podjelit s vama
<calmpitbull> rofl
<calmpitbull> obruT: samo da ovaj momenat ne snimam 11.04 na usb
<obruT> calmpitbull: otkud si skinuo i koju verziju ?
<calmpitbull> skinuo sa ubuntu.com
<calmpitbull> jel to ok
<obruT> pod verziju mislim 32bit ili 64bit ?
<calmpitbull> 32
<calmpitbull> zakaj...mislis da je 64 bolja
<calmpitbull> jer mogu jedno i drugo
<calmpitbull> imam flat rate....rofl
<obruT> ne, zanima me koji ti je md5sum ak si skinuo 64bitnu :)
<calmpitbull> ma budem kasnije pa cu ti rec
<calmpitbull> nije panika 
<calmpitbull> samo da stavim prvo 32 na stari komp da vidim ako sve radi kako zelim
<calmpitbull> i to je to
<calmpitbull> kaj je  ovaj usb instaler uvijek tako spor 
<SilverSpace> Ubuntu Lucid x86_64: Linux 2.6.38-8-generic |  Quad Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU  330   @ 1.60GHz 1596.286 MHz | Bogomips: 12769.38 | Mem: 399/1999M [||||||||||] | Diskspace: 28.23G Free: 14.33G | Procs: 181 | Uptime: 3 hrs 9 mins 40 secs  | Load: 0.01 0.13 0.21  | Vpenis: 102.6 cm | Screen: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02) @ 1440x900 (32 bpp) Corespeed:  | eth0: In: 30.82M Out: 5.58M 
<ivoks> lucid i 2.6.38
<ivoks> fishing for problems
<MmikeDOMA> hm
<SilverSpace> ma nece mi automacki napisat a nisam jos ispravio 
<ivoks> Diskspace: 28.23G
<ivoks> :))
<igustin> i penis od 102 cm :O
<Mmike> ne radi mi cf kartica ili mi ne radi citac ili mi nesto mi ne radi
<SilverSpace> ivoks: ssd
<jelly-home> kad izlazi obsessive ocelot????????
<Mmike> obruT, jel' imas neki hint info nesto za te readere, ili to radi outofthebox?
<budz0r> jelly-home: za pola jare
<jelly-home> sta fali 28.23G!
<ivoks> jos Gova
<jelly-home> sta ce ti vise
<ivoks> 31G	Radna površina
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> aha....
<SilverSpace> Ubuntu Lucid x86_64: Linux 2.6.38-8-generic |  Quad Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU  330   @ 1.60GHz 1596.286 MHz | Bogomips: 12769.38 | Mem: 453/1999M [||||||||||] | Diskspace: 28.23G Free: 14.33G | Procs: 183 | Uptime: 3 hrs 18 mins 25 secs  | Load: 0.03 0.07 0.14  | Vpenis: 102.6 cm | Screen: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02) @ 1440x900 (32 bpp) Corespeed:  | eth0: In: 31.22M Out: 5.70M 
<SilverSpace> bemti pa ucitao sam ga
<SilverSpace> Mmike: upiknes i radi 
<SilverSpace> Ubuntu Natty x86_64: Linux 2.6.38-8-generic |  Quad Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU  330   @ 1.60GHz 1596.286 MHz | Bogomips: 12769.38 | Mem: 454/1999M [||||||||||] | Diskspace: 28.23G Free: 14.33G | Procs: 183 | Uptime: 3 hrs 20 mins 3 secs  | Load: 0.18 0.09 0.14  | Vpenis: 102.6 cm | Screen: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02) @ 1440x900 (32 bpp) Corespeed:  | eth0: In: 31.25M Out: 5.72M 
<SilverSpace> hebi ga krivu skriptu ucitao
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, heh, meni nece
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jesi joj dopeljao struju 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, erm... struju?
<SilverSpace> ona od diskete
<Mmike> buahahahahaha
<Mmike> debilni idijot :)
<Mmike> nisam :)
<Mmike> <- dork 
<Mmike> <- loozah
<Mmike> <- munja
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> i jos se pitam zakaj to sluzi, pise RoHS ispod :)
<SilverSpace> nece na guranac
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> e neda mi se sad opet sarafit, malo poslije cu
<Mmike> jedino kaj imam 'okomiti' a ne 'vodoravni' konektor
<Mmike> pa mi ne stane u plocu 
<dodobas> gnome3 rulz... end of story
<Mmike> plus, nije ata133
<Mmike> i oonda opet nemrem upiknit to
<Mmike> tak da trebam neke kableke nac s kojima cu to moc
<SilverSpace> moja je direkno na plocu
<jelly-home> Mmike: sad odi naruci par kineskih, pa s projektom sacekaj jos 2-4 tjedna dok stignu
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jeps, al' na ploci su mi 2 IDE kanala jedan do drugog i neznam kak da upiknem karticu pored ovog kaj imam
<Mmike> jer je tak blesavo napravljeno da mi prekrije drugi IDE
<Mmike> SilverSpace, imas ti mozda nadostuk-kablice?
<ivoks> meni se cini kako taj munin bas i ne radi
<Mmike> ivoks, zasto?
<budz0r> ako nekom zatreba mirror za sknut image natty-a, ubuntu.nestabilni.com
<jelly-home> srknut?
<budz0r> :)
<igustin> budz0r: cool, idem s ovim linkom van, ty
<igustin> :D
<budz0r> :)
<igustin> budz0r: složi si sam osmrtnicu :P :D
<budz0r> igustin: :)
<civija> je li taj natty sluzbeno vani ili nije?
<chaky|work> novi ubuntu vanka, hmm, ja tek sada procitao
<igustin> carnetov bandwidth kaže da je ;)
<budz0r> igustin: lurkeru
<chaky|work> civija: evo kazu da jest
<civija> chaky|work: tnx, evo upravo i ja procitao
<igustin> budz0r: ne lurkam, tuže se unaokolo ;)
<Mmike> chaky|work, javi se cjohnston , trazi te danima
<chaky|work> Mmike: nemam ja vremena za cakulati okolo. Ako budem online veceras, javim se covjeku valja. Pa neka dodje u Dubrovnik, i u prvom turistickom uredu uzme kakav prospekt kao i svaki drugi turisti. Necu ga ja voditi okolo
<chaky|work> ajde adio, idem dalje raditi stogodi korisno
<Mmike> ides
<Mmike> civija, sta si mu radio? :)
<budz0r> civija: a zasto ga ljutis :)
<civija> koga, sto, ... ? :)
<civija> a da je neka cehinja onda bi skakutao oko nje i vodao je okolo po cijelom dubrovniku i zupi dubrovackoj :)
<budz0r> civija: lol
<igustin> Å¡ef stalka kanal ;)
<Mmike> fucking shit!
<Mmike> upravo mi je iskocio prozor 'weeee, novi ubuntu, osh instalirat'
<Mmike> pa jebote ubuntu
<Mmike> zar su oni normalni?
<civija> utuntu sux
<budz0r> Mmike: kod mene nista
<Mmike> a doci ce ti
<Mmike> valjda
<Mmike> update manager idijotski debilni ocajni
<calmpitbull> kod aircracka opet onaj problem sa negativnim mon0
<civija> jos jedan wifi cracker?
<jelly-home> calmpitbull: sigurno nisi znao da se freenode irc mreza ne smije koristiti za nelegalne aktivnosti!
<jelly-home> just sayin' <g>
<calmpitbull> nije nelegalno ako radis na sigurnosti svoje mreze
<calmpitbull> ja sam jedan od onih koji si paranoicni
<civija> i onda je svizac zamotao cokoladu u omot ...
<calmpitbull> i jedan od onih koji ljudima objasnjava kako najbolje zastiti mrezu
<calmpitbull> pa i sami ste skuzili da ljudi nemaju pojma...i sam nemam 
<civija> i koja je po tebi najbolja zastita?
<jelly-home> odstekani komp
<calmpitbull> nemoj kupit comp
<jelly-home> jos bolje :-)
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> calmpitbull, wpa2/psk, predugacak random key, sakrijes SSID
<Mmike> i ako te bas netko nema na piku, jako
<Mmike> siguran si
<civija> jelly-home: ne mora bit odstekani, nego samo kondom presvucen preko rj-45 :)
<calmpitbull> ssid mozes odkrit, bez panike
<calmpitbull> wpa2/psk mozes sa handsejkom....ali ne brute force
<calmpitbull> pa stavit router na nes drugo nego na 192.168.1.1
<calmpitbull> pa promjeniti router ulaz 
<calmpitbull> pa ni tada nisi siguran
<calmpitbull> ok radi
<calmpitbull> --ignore-negative
<calmpitbull> eee kaj ce netko gledat kraljevsko vjencanje.....rofl
<obruT> calmpitbull: to pitanje nije ni za salu :)
<calmpitbull> zakaj
<calmpitbull> :)
<calmpitbull> i ja sam mislio otic al nisam skupio za sator
<calmpitbull> al cu zato jest argetu
<obruT> argetu ?
<calmpitbull> pastetu
<calmpitbull> kaj neznas
<obruT> eh, ne jedem pastete pa ne znam
<calmpitbull> i bolje
<calmpitbull> unutra samo sranje
<obruT> pa znas kako je nastao naziv pasteta ?
<calmpitbull> pasteta da se baci
<obruT> eto :)
<obruT> hrenovke su isti drek samo se ne mazu na kruh :)
<calmpitbull> al to samo u cro.....francuzi su po tom pitanju bogovi
<calmpitbull> ja radim svoju pastetu
<calmpitbull> tocno znam kaj je untura
<obruT> francuzi melju crnce i od toga rade pastetu
<obruT> steta ih je bacit
<calmpitbull> mislis marokance
<calmpitbull> pa da
<obruT> ima tamo i marokanaca i alziraca i svakakvih neeuropljana
<calmpitbull> ma jadni ljudi
<calmpitbull> nakon svega zavrse u francuskoj
<calmpitbull> idem van sa psima
<calmpitbull> cujemo se
<obruT> ljudi obicnu idu van sa zenskama, ovaj ide s psima
<obruT> al svakom njegovo zadovoljstvo
<obruT> valjda ih ne zlostavlja previse
<obruT> konobar ! meni pizzu, a psu kost :)
<SilverSpace> linode mi je preskup za ono sto meni treba imali di nesto jeftinije
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kaj ti treba?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ma samo da mogu irssi vrtit u scrinu 
<SilverSpace> ssh pristup
<Mmike> a zakaj ce ti to?
<SilverSpace> zato kaj mi se neda logove citati
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> SilverSpace: imas par providera koji daju shell pristup, uglavnom je rijec o nekoj simbolicnoj cifri
<obruT> odnosno ne znam da li bi ih nazvao providerima :)
<SilverSpace> hm vis bum se raspitao mozda netko od ovih mojih frendova ima 
<obruT> dakle ekipa koja nudi shell na nekom bsd-u/linuxu (cesce je bsd), besplatno dobis neki osnovni shell, za neku malu cifru dobis puno vise aplikacija pa recimo i screen i irssi
<obruT> ima ih koji daju sve za dzabe, ali doticni nisu bas previse pouzdani
<SilverSpace> ima bshellz.net ali to vise ne radi nego radi 
<obruT> pa zato sto po osnovi sve daju za dzabe :)
<SilverSpace> ima ih kaj moras imati pozivnicu 
<SilverSpace> moram malo progooglat naci cu nesto
<SilverSpace> mislim da sam naso http://sdf.org/?join
<sale> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/04/ubuntu-billboard-spotted-on-highway-101/
<budz0r> SilverSpace: ping
<budz0r> nestal je
<SilverSpace> budz0r: oj
<hbogner> pozdrav
<hbogner> dosla kasniej ekipa iz e-hrvatska pa su malo snimali
<Mmike> hbogner, si se snimio? :)
<SilverSpace> pozdrav
<hbogner> Mmike, nisam, ONI su me snimili :D
<Mmike> hehehe :) super suepr :)
<hbogner> sad, vise ni sam neznam kaj sam rekao, kaj si snimili i slicno, jer mi je u jednom trenu zazvonio mob pa smo nesto ponavljali
<hbogner> i spomenut ce dors/cluc u reportazi na odjavi
<hbogner> tako da ce biti promocije i na tv-u
<Mmike> kul :)
<Mmike> super te hvala jos jednom :)
<hbogner> cek cek, da jos vidimo kako ce to izgledat na telki :D
<Mmike> :) bit ces si smijesan :)
<SilverSpace> hbogner: jes uspio stati u kadar :)
<hbogner> Mmike, vec sam si bio smjesan kad su snimali o op4enstreetmap
<hbogner> SilverSpace, jesam, odmaknuo se kamerman unazad
<sale> da, bas je bila mala onaj bicikl :-)
<sale> s/mala/mali
<Mmike> opet me awk ubija
<Mmike> jebemlimu
<Mmike> rizu
<hbogner> sale, kaj si vidio to ?
<sale> yup :-)
<hbogner> he he eh
<sale> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dJWNvWgJXJc
<sale> 1:35 :-)
<sale> kao da si prije snimanja djetetu maznuo bicikl :-P
<hbogner> sale, ha ha ha
<hbogner> a to je najveci koji sam nasao te godine kad sam kupovao
<hbogner> rama 23
<Mmike> a
<Mmike> malo je async zvuk?
<hbogner> ha ha ha
<hbogner> sad mi je smjesno
<ivoks> Mmike: sto zasto?
<Mmike> ivoks: kaj?
<ivoks> 15:04 #ubuntu-hr: < Mmike> ivoks, zasto?
<hbogner> joj, sad kad pogledam tu kartu, staroooo
<ivoks> mozda pitas zasto mislim da munin ne radi
<ivoks> a ono... ne radi
<ivoks> zadnji update je bio u 13:xx
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> meni radi
<Mmike> sasvim normalno
<Mmike> (da, to sam pitao :) )
<ivoks> hm, sad radi i meni
<Mmike> last update: 18:05
<Mmike> mozda ti je brauzer zakesiro
<Mmike> pa nije povuko nove slicke
<ivoks> forsao sam update vise puta
<ivoks> pa nista
<ivoks> storage nam je spor :/
<ivoks> i lagano smo overcommittali memoriju
<ivoks> s/lagano/poprilicno
<Mmike> :) well, storage je kaki je :) ja sam skroz zadovoljan kako radi
<Mmike> a da, memorija, eh
<Mmike> cim se vratis, pingni, da ti dam kekseke
<budz0r> Mmike: kaj si isfural rama
<Mmike> jeps
<ivoks> Mmike: u ponedjeljak sam u zagrebu
<Mmike> ivoks, samo jedan dan?
<budz0r> Mmike: kewl
<Mmike> ja radim od 12-21
<Mmike> pa da znam
<SilverSpace> Mmike: koji ram ide imam ja neke dvije gige
<ivoks> da, samo jedan dan
<SilverSpace> stoje bezveze
<ivoks> u utorak sam vec na kornatima; kampiranje :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, DDR2 1066****/800/667/533
<Mmike> DIMM DDR2 Synchronous 400 MHz 
<Mmike> to je trenutno unutra
<Mmike> kakve ploskice ti imas?
<SilverSpace> po gigu
<SilverSpace> ddr2
<SilverSpace> 887
<ivoks> dajte sve sto imate
<ivoks> pa cemo pikati
<ivoks> koliko slotova ima?
<ivoks> 2
<ivoks> :/
<sale> The uploaded file could not be moved to /var/www/web/wp-content/uploads/2011/04
<sale> ivoks: do you mind? :-)
<ivoks> kaj sad
<sale> pokusavam uploadati sliku krou WP
<sale> s/krou/kroz
<ivoks> ok, i'm on it
<sale> thx
<ivoks> netko je rucno napravio dir? :)
<SilverSpace> kpalac samo je giga geil ddr2
<ivoks> root je owner
<ivoks> ijao
<ivoks> netko se igra administratora na tom stroju :)
<SilverSpace> 2G je ddr1
<ivoks> 18.4.2011.
<ivoks> tko se igrao updatea wordpressa?
<sale> mislim da je budz0r 
<ivoks> chown ima jedan super switch
<ivoks> -user
<ivoks> boze.. ne chown
<ivoks> find
<ivoks> :)
<sale> ivoks: jesi? Mogu uploadati?
<ivoks> ne, cek da slozim sve
<sale> ok
<ivoks> sale: aj sad
<sale> ivoks: radi, thx
<ivoks> budz0r: wordpress se moze updejtat kroz dashboard
<ivoks> to ga cini supermegajebenogroovy alatom
<ivoks> ajmo to koristiti :)
<hbogner> ivoks, iznevjerio sam te
<hbogner> nisam rekao sto si me uputio: [19:49:50] <ivoks> Ante Karamatic rulez!
<budz0r> ivoks: a kaj fali apgrejdu koji sam ja napravio
<budz0r> jel sve radi
<calmpitbull> jos nisam updatal wordpress
<calmpitbull> radi sve kak treba?
<sale> budz0r: sort of :-)
<sale> nije radio upload slika zbog krivog ownershipa
<ivoks> hbogner: hehe :)
<budz0r> sale: mislim da sam ja dobro podesio permissione
<ivoks> permissoni nisu bili dobri
<budz0r> onda je netko nakon mene to dirao
<ivoks> ako si napravio chown na svemu, onda si chownao stvari koje je www-data ownao
<ivoks> savjet:
<ivoks> find . -user <kriviownerdatoteka> -exec chown praviuser:pravagrupa {} \;
<ivoks> mozes i sa xargs
<budz0r> wp-content direktorij bi trebao imati www-data ownership
<ivoks> al bitno je da se ne chowna sve, vec samo ono sto ima krivog usera
<ivoks> ne mora cijeli, ali wp-content/uploads mora
<ivoks> i wp-content/cache
<ivoks> ali nije ni greska ako nad cijelim www-data ima ovlasti
<ivoks> ovdje je owner bio root
<budz0r> ok
<ivoks> a others su imali rx permissone
<ivoks> pa je www-data najebo
<budz0r> ivoks: za apdejt kroz dashbord, treba imati ftp
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> napraviti usera za web
<ivoks> preownati sve s roota na tog usera
<ivoks> i koristiti sftp
<ivoks> da vidis kako to fino radi
<budz0r> to je meni chelavo
<ivoks> sta ti znaci celavo?
<budz0r> ja vise volim rucno
<ivoks> onda nemoj zajebat kad to radis :)
<budz0r> :)
<ivoks> ja koristim ftp za update i wp-a i pluginova
<ivoks> nikad niti jedan problem
<budz0r> siguran sam da sam dobro podesio stvar, radio sam to u kompi sa saletom zadnji put
<calmpitbull> ja isto nisam jos imal problema sa tim
<ivoks> pa gle, ne znam, mozda nisi ti
<ivoks> samo znam kakvo je stanje bilo
<ivoks> mozda sam i ja
<ivoks> mozda su vanzemaljci
<ivoks> iako ja to ne diram
<calmpitbull> ja mislim da su u pitanju kinezi
<ivoks> a 18.4. ste se samo ti i Mmike logirali na stroj :)
<budz0r> mozda sam mjesecario :)
<ivoks> pa jel radilo to izmedju 18.4. i sad?
<ivoks> jel netko uploadao slike?
<budz0r> nemam pojma
<sale> budz0r: nemoj sad mene povlaciti dolje :-)
<sale> ivoks: ja nisam nista dodavao u tom periodu
<ivoks> sale: KSET sliku si uploadao?
<calmpitbull> a koju stranicu ste radili...ako smijem znat
<budz0r> sale: ne uvlacim te, ali znas da si ti bio nesto pokusao i bilo je nekih problema sa permissionima, i to sam odmah rijesio
<SilverSpace> http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/pogreske/
<sale> ivoks: nope, ona je bila uploadana prosle godine
<SilverSpace> bome ovdje se ni nije promjenilo
<ivoks> a ovu natty?
<sale> budz0r: zajebavam te :-)
<sale> ivoks: maloprije
<ivoks> Autor: Saša Teković · 28. 04. 2011. @ 17:24 · Nema komentara
<ivoks> prije sat vremena?
<ivoks> ili je sat u banani? :)
<budz0r> :)
<sale> ivoks: sat je u banani, treba biti +1h
<ivoks> budz0r: ajde popravi to
<ivoks> budz0r: mi smo u CEST vremenskoj zoni
<budz0r> lol, load masine je 35
<ivoks> opet iftop?
<budz0r> :)
<ivoks> disk
<calmpitbull> u splitu opet pljacka poste
<calmpitbull> ko na traci
<ivoks> iowait 90%
<ivoks> procesor trosi vecinu vremena cekajuci disk
<ivoks> hm
<sale> ivanka retweetala nas tweet :-) http://twitter.com/#!/ubuntu_hr/statuses/63640003867197440
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> onda cu i ja
<ivoks> hbogner: kako je bilo?
<ivoks> wow!
<ivoks> SilverSpace: si cuo?!
<SilverSpace> ivoks: ?
<ivoks> SilverSpace: Sabolic iz Jesenica dolazi u Medvescak
<ivoks> njihov najbolji igrac
<hbogner> ivoks, bilo ok, prvo sam ja ukratko nesto o udruzi i o 11.04, spomenuo dc2011 te prepustio rijec k0st-u
<hbogner> on je nastavio dalje 
<SilverSpace> ivoks: aha da vec prosli tjedan
<ivoks> kako ce nas jesenicani mrziti :)
<SilverSpace> samo nije najbolji drugi igrac jesenica
<ivoks> kaj nije
<hbogner> kasnije kad sam vec otisao su me zvali nazad da su dosli iz e-hrvatska pa su snimali izgled 11.04 i malo su me snimili s kamerom
<ivoks> hbogner: woohoo :)
<SilverSpace> ivoks: onaj pticar im je najbolji
<SilverSpace> dobro je kaj je jako mlad
<ivoks> ticar, da
<ivoks> imas pravo
<SilverSpace> :) malo sam fulao prezime
<budz0r> evo mislim da bi to sad trebalo biti ok
<ivoks> sta si sad dirao?
<calmpitbull> hbogner: kad ces bit na tv
<budz0r> ivoks: zakaj?
<SilverSpace> lol budz0r jes opet nesto zajebo :)) taman je ivoks popravio
<hbogner> calmpitbull, neznam, nisam se sjetio pitati
<SilverSpace> kad uopce ide ta e.hrvatska
<ivoks> ne vidim sto si radio, izgleda kao i prije
<calmpitbull> hbogner: znas al ne ces rec...
<budz0r> :)
<ivoks> bitno da radi
<ivoks> moram priznati... stari mi koristi 11.04 vec tjedan dana
<budz0r> izmjenio sam timezone u wp-u
<ivoks> nije me niti jednom zvao
<ivoks> aha, to
<budz0r> prije nije bilo dobro podeseno
<hbogner> SilverSpace, zadnja bila 24.04
<hbogner> http://www.youtube.com/user/eHrvatskaTV
<SilverSpace> hebate danas sam se vise natrcao nego ikad prije
<SilverSpace> netjak ne staje
<SilverSpace> svakih pet minuta se moram dic sa stolice
<ivoks> zna netko di ima solarnih punjaca u zagrebu za kupiti?
<calmpitbull> imamo 6 puta sporiji net od danaca
<SilverSpace> ivoks: za sto puniti 
<ivoks> mobitel, fotic i sl
<ivoks> ako ima i za laptop... jos bolje
<Neuromanc> :)
<ivoks> a najbolje bi bilo da je vodootporno
<SilverSpace> ivoks: mogu pitati chipoteku ako hoces dal imaju sto
<hbogner> ivoks, mozda chipoteka
<SilverSpace> ivoks: to bi ti najbolji bio onaj sto na jedrilicama imaju
<SilverSpace> maznes svabi :)
<calmpitbull> a kuda idete 
<SilverSpace> na pusti otok
<SilverSpace> ja imam solarni za mp3
<calmpitbull> trebas noz i flaster
<ivoks> treba mi inace
<ivoks> kada sam u kajaku i idem na par dana na kornate
<ivoks> treba ti struje
<calmpitbull> pa kaj neces uzet onaj solarni backpack
<ivoks> pa ne javljaju se ovi splicani
<ivoks> posaljem im mail 'dajte mi ponudu, platim u roku 5 minuta'
<calmpitbull> pa nazovi kineze
<ivoks> ne trebate niti slati, ja dodjem u split po to
<ivoks> i nis
<calmpitbull> nije jos sezona...treba cekat ljeto
<ivoks> pa neka cekaju
<ivoks> posao cu raditi s drugima
<calmpitbull> pogledaj na light in the box
<calmpitbull> tam imaj sve
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> meni to treba za slijedeci tjedan
<calmpitbull> ma kinezi salju preko noci ak treba
<ivoks> Dostava iz Kine za nešto više od tisuću kuna
<ivoks> pih
<calmpitbull> a ovo te kosta 600
<ivoks> http://www.chinavasion.com/product_info.php/pName/portable-solar-batterycharger-in-tough-clamshell-case/
<hbogner> Sorry, this product is not available to buy any more. Please browse Chinavasion for alternatives.
<ivoks> poduzetni hrvati
<ivoks> kvragu i sve
<calmpitbull> to trebas za laptop ili mobac
<ivoks> barem za mobitel
<ivoks> idealno za laptop, mobitel i da je vodootporan
<ivoks> solarni punjac za iphone
<ivoks> je... vas mutave
<calmpitbull> http://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/1830031622/solarni-polnilec-solar-technology-freeloader-pro
<ivoks> aha!
 * Mmike ne vjeruje da nije ustekao napajanje za CF kartice :)
<ivoks> http://www.technomax.hr/Webtrgovina/Proizvod/tabid/62/rbpid/0090010119019/Default.aspx
<calmpitbull> http://www.enaa.com/findAdvanced.asp?iskanjeOddelekID=&find_spec=solarni&iskanjeChk=1&search_btn.x=0&search_btn.y=0
<calmpitbull> tu imas puno punjaca
<ivoks> http://www.dream-point.hr/proizvodi/outdoor/solio/index.php
<ivoks> to te ja pitam!
<ivoks> Baterija može čuvati pohranjenu struju godinu dana bez gubitaka
<drj_cro> pozz
<calmpitbull> to je nesto
<calmpitbull> al ako trebas brzo nazovi ove u ljubljanu...meni su ql 
<calmpitbull> ja sam nabavio onaj epad...pogledao kako radi i onda vratio, i oni meni vratili lovu :)
<ivoks> ma ovaj solio cu uzeti
<ivoks> u technomaxu
<ivoks> u west gateu ima
<calmpitbull> daj link
<ivoks> 19:09 < ivoks> http://www.technomax.hr/Webtrgovina/Proizvod/tabid/62/rbpid/0090010119019/Default.aspx
<calmpitbull> ovaj ti je vodootporan
<calmpitbull> http://www.enaa.com/oddelki/conrad/izd_5462_co201154_solarni_polnilnik_powertraveller_solargorilla
<calmpitbull> ivoks: ovaj ti je vodootporan http://www.enaa.com/oddelki/conrad/izd_5462_co201154_solarni_polnilnik_powertraveller_solargorilla
<hbogner> SilverSpace, u 11.04 ima prune u repo-u
<ivoks> moze i 20v
<ivoks> hm
<calmpitbull> kazes dobra stvar
<calmpitbull> ?
<ivoks> 5 dana
<ivoks> nemam vremena za to
<ivoks> a i nezgodan je
<calmpitbull> nazovi, pitaj, i idi do ljubljane ako treba
<ivoks> ma kaj si lud
<ivoks> technomax i to je to
<ivoks> o, ima i u dubravi
<calmpitbull> jesi nazvao....jer tu i tam pise da ima a nema
<ivoks> ma u dubravi to nitko ne kupuje
<ivoks> tamo se u shopping ide radi kolaca i sladoleda
<calmpitbull> ima netko 11.04 na netbooku
<ivoks> steta
<ivoks> kaze da se puni danima
<calmpitbull> tko se sada puni danima
<ivoks> ma ovaj solio sto sam nasao u technomaxu
<ivoks> puni se danima i mora biti direktno na jakom suncu
<calmpitbull> znaci drak
<calmpitbull> drek
<ivoks> sta se ovi splicici ne javljaju
<calmpitbull> zato sto su iz splita....
<calmpitbull> ima netko 11.04 na netbooku
<calmpitbull> ili ako ima netko ion grafiku
<hbogner> ivoks, ali pise da se moze punit i na stuju
<hbogner> a cisto solar 2 dana
<ivoks> hbogner: pa to mi nista ne znaci kada nema struje tamo di sam ja :)
<ivoks> a napuniti sve te uredjaje...
<hbogner> e prvi put ga napunis na struju, a kasnije ga drzis na suncu
<ivoks> ma zajebi to
<hbogner> a kaj si misliosa tako malom povrsinom panela
<HmmZ0r> neki vent i akumulator :P
<calmpitbull> fatah i hamas zajedno----to ce bit zanimljivo
<SilverSpace> hbogner: da vidio prune vec ga i koristio
<hbogner> SilverSpace, ma ja nisam vidio da ej u repoima
<jelly-home> litijeve baterije ne vole bas ak im das premalo struje za punjenje kad bi one htjele vise
<Mmike> i vole se zapalit:)
<Neuromanc> :)
<Neuromanc> ma nije to tak opasno
<calmpitbull> ionak ce bit na kajaku
<dodobas> kako dodati onaj system monitor applet na 11.04
<budz0r> dodobas: e nemores
<budz0r> dodobas: kaj provociras ;)
<dodobas> kako misli ne mores?
<sale> dodobas: mozes
<sale> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/things-to-tweak-fix-after-installing.html
<budz0r> pa ono, ja sam probavao 1 minutu, nije islo i odustao, stavio conky
<sale> Want the systray (notification area) back? ili Want to monitor the RAM / CPU usage?
<sale> pogledaj upute pod ta dva podnaslova
<dodobas> hebo ih ppa
<sale> :-)
<dodobas> sudo apt-get install indicator-sysmonitor
<Mmike> e
<Mmike> a ako neces unity
<Mmike> sto onda imas, gnomu 3?
<hbogner> ja sam se vratio na gnome
<hbogner> nepasu mi neke stvari
<ivoks> imas gnome 2
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> gnome2 je kul
<Mmike> nije da necu dati sansu ovome
<ivoks> hbogner: sto ti ne pase?
<Mmike> al' nekako dvojim da je zanimljivo
<hbogner> ivoks, kad otvorim pidgin i zatvorim/smanjim ga neznam kako ponovno do njega bez da ponovno klikam na njega, nema ikone da je aktivan
<hbogner> ma nisam ni stigao pravilno testirati unity, probao jucer i danas malo
<ivoks> kak nema ikone?
<hbogner> sad su mi hitnije neke druge stvari, kasnije cu se igrati
<ivoks> osim toga, nalazi se na istom mjestu gdje je bio i u gnome 2
<hbogner> ne kod mene :D
<hbogner> ma kasnije cu se igrati
<ivoks> pa u panelu je
<ivoks> u inidcator appletu
<hbogner> meni nije, ili na unity nemam indicator appletu
<ivoks> moras imati
<ivoks> to je standardni dio sucelja
<ivoks> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/things-to-tweak-fix-after-installing.html
<ivoks> Missing a quick way to access your Downloads / Pictures / Documents / Videos folders? 
<ivoks> svasta
<ivoks> pa ima ikonu bas za to
<ivoks> a oni objasnjavaju kako napraviti ikonu za to :)
<Mmike> unity je potrgan :)
<ivoks> haha
<ivoks> i onda nakon toga
<ivoks> objasnjava kako maknuti ikonicu koju imaju po defaultu za downloads/pictures...
<ivoks> hbogner: svakako baci oko na http://www.webupd8.org/2011/02/unity-ubuntu-1104-keyboard-shortcuts.html
<ivoks> bah... tu nema vise od pol toga
<ivoks> http://i.imgur.com/cbjs0.png
 * hbogner gleda : South Park 15x01
<dodobas> odheb za unity... smo takav
<dodobas> blazeni gnome
<SilverSpace> uh bome tesko se rijesio netjaka danas trazi mamu
<SilverSpace> ma kaj kukate
<SilverSpace> unitty zakon
<calmpitbull> evo mene na 11.04 na starom laptopu
<calmpitbull> radi 
<dodobas> unity sluzi samo za pokretanje browsera...
<calmpitbull> jedino kaj me smeta da ne mogu stavit terminal na desktop
<calmpitbull> i gdje je onaj system sa trake nestao
<dodobas> nema vise :)
<dodobas> tako je canonical odlucio...
<calmpitbull> i kak sada do tih stvari
<dodobas> nema
<dodobas> imas browser i to ti je to
<calmpitbull> kak nema...ne kenjaj
<ivoks> koji system sa trake?
<ivoks> dodobas: aj ne seri
<hbogner> he he he, bit ce mi zakon kad skuzim kako limitirati stvari koje se vide na unity
<hbogner> jos cu moci sloziti kiosk mode od toga :D
<calmpitbull> pa onaj system>administrator
<ivoks> to se nalazi na cudnom mjestu, ali je u biti na istom mjestu :)
<ivoks> imas tipku za gasenje
<calmpitbull> da
<ivoks> u izborniku ti je system settings
<calmpitbull> koji vrag...zasto tamo, ja cu se zabunit i zgasit masinu
<ivoks> ma da... cudno, ali to ce se promijeniti
<calmpitbull> nadam se
<ivoks> ako nista drugo, barem ikonica ce se mijenjati
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: mozes i na laksi nacin doc do toga
<calmpitbull> i to je 
<SilverSpace> win tipka
<ivoks> win pa upisati system
<ivoks> :)
<SilverSpace> eto
<ivoks> ili win+a
<SilverSpace> win tipka zakon
<ivoks> tako uvijek dodjes do aplikacija
<calmpitbull> to se mi svidja
<calmpitbull> a daj reci kako stavit recimo terminal na desktop
<ivoks> win+f su datoteke i direktoriji
<ivoks> mislis kao shortcut?
<calmpitbull> da
<ivoks> pa stavi ga u bar
<calmpitbull> pa necu
<calmpitbull> bas necu
<calmpitbull> al je ovo sa ovom win tipokom zakon
<ivoks> desni klik
<ivoks> na desktop
<calmpitbull> cra
<ivoks> Napravi starter
<ivoks> iako, ne vidim smisao
<calmpitbull> mislis launcher
<ivoks> ctrl+alt+t = terminal
<calmpitbull> dobro malo ce mi trebat da se naviknem
<calmpitbull> al moze
<ivoks> vise dobijes mogucnosti ako ga stavis u izbornik
<ivoks> jer kada ga pokrenes, ikonica ce ti se tamo ionako pojaviti
<ivoks> ako ga stavis u izbornik, lijevi klik je fokus, srednji klik je novi prozor
<calmpitbull> ma stavio sam ga u izbornik 
<ivoks> i onda dobijes i win shortcut
<ivoks> ako ti je prvi na listi, onda je win+1
<ivoks> win+1 fokus, win+shift+1 novi prozor
<calmpitbull> to su dobro napravili, jedino kaj bi ja imal ovu traku na desnoj
<ivoks> to ce doci u slijedecoj verziji
<ivoks> mogucnost konfiguriranja
<calmpitbull> jedva cekam
<ivoks> za sada se mogu samo neke sitnice konfigurirati
<calmpitbull> ma dobro je za sada
<calmpitbull> ma volim ubuntu
<ivoks> koristiti unity ce biti mozda i malo frustrirajuce u pocetku
<ivoks> ali kasnije ces uloviti
<calmpitbull> ma ko sve
<ivoks> a win tipka ce ti biti otkrice
<calmpitbull> vidim da
<calmpitbull> ma zakaj nema ubuntu kompa
<calmpitbull> to bi sigurno ljudi kupovali
<ivoks> ima par stvari koje jos nisu dobro rijesene, ali bude to s vremenom
<ivoks> kak nema, ima
<calmpitbull> ma da, koji
<ivoks> http://www.kodeks.hr/Dell/prijenosna-racunala,PID-2,G-370.aspx
<calmpitbull> kaj ima ubuntu tipku umjesto win tipke
<ivoks> ne
<calmpitbull> onda nije ubuntu komp
<ivoks> ti bi ubuntu tipku?
<calmpitbull> pa da ubuntu komp
<calmpitbull> nego
<ivoks> http://www.system76.com/
<ivoks> http://zareason.com/
<calmpitbull> supre
<calmpitbull> ma to je komp za mene
<SilverSpace> ja imam linux tiptovnicu
<calmpitbull> ma da
<SilverSpace> cherry
<calmpitbull> ja imam razer
<SilverSpace> ima na vin pingvina
<SilverSpace> win*
<ivoks> koja fora
<calmpitbull> pingvina na win tipki
<ivoks> laptop kosta 700$
<ivoks> a ako uzmes disk XY, onda kosta 2000$
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: http://www.getdigital.de/images/produkte/t4/t4_linux_cherry.jpg
<ivoks> 600GB SSD
<calmpitbull> ha ah
<dodobas> jos uvijek ovo... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/568611/
<dodobas> ceka se novi kernel
<ivoks> a mogao bi i dell popraviti svoj bios
<dodobas> samo sto i ovaj lenovo ne radi
<ivoks> koji?
<dodobas> u350
<calmpitbull> evo moj lapotop za 2700 dollara
<ivoks> i ne rade brightness tipke?
<calmpitbull> pa da vidimo kak ce ubuntu 11.04 radit na asus netbook 1015pn
<dodobas> nope
<calmpitbull> ajde
<dodobas> radile su na 9.10.. nisam siguran za 10.04
<dodobas> 10.10 sigurno nisu
<ivoks> nomodeset acpi_backlight=video
<dodobas> mogu probati
<SilverSpace> na moje edge rade brightness tipke
<ivoks> vidim da si se pretrgao od trazenja rjesenja :)
<ivoks> rade i meni na x200s
<ivoks> rade i na onom smecu od HP-a
<dodobas> ivoks: bio sam na 10.04 i nista od toga nije radilo
<ivoks> hi sweetie...
<ivoks> sending you my naked picture i made today, hope you like it :)
<ivoks> c ya tommorow
<ivoks> ma hajde da vidimo :)
<ivoks>   picture.zip -> ZIP -> picture.scr - archive damaged
<ivoks> :)
<hbogner> grrr
<hbogner> popaalio mi je sve servise nakon upgredja
<hbogner> sad moram gasiti sve
<Mmike> phhhhhhh
<Mmike> kak lxcontainersi fino rade
<Mmike> milinica
<SilverSpace> sad izvadim u tekst datoteku sve pakete koje imam instalirane i prebacim na drugi komp da mi potpuno bude isto
<Mmike> SilverSpace, dpkg -get-selections i dpkg -set-selections pogledaj
<SilverSpace> Mmike: da znam
<SilverSpace> dpkg --get-selections | grep '[[:space:]]install$' | awk '{print $1}' > package_deb
<dodobas> ivoks: backlight radi prilikom boota i na grub izborniku, poslije ne...
<Mmike> dpkg -l | grep ^ii | awk '{print $2}'
<ivoks> dodobas: stavi arch linux, tamo sve radi
<ivoks> :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> vidim bit ce dosta kaj ce se vratiti na gnome2
<SilverSpace> nece ljudi uciti
<ivoks> naravno da ce biti
<SilverSpace> navika je gadna stvar
<hbogner> :D
<SilverSpace> i opasna
<ivoks> mislim da nikada vise necu kupiti laptop a da nije thinkpad
<hbogner> idem bas isprobati unity ponovno na pol sata kolko imama :d
<ivoks> ne mogu zamisliti da opet pimplam po touchpadu
<SilverSpace> unity mt grab je isto fora
<SilverSpace> slozio si na win+space
<sale> ivoks: cek, sto nisi rekao da vise neces kupovati od Kineza? :-)
<ivoks> sale: a jebiga... sve to rade kinezi
<ivoks> SilverSpace: e dobro si me podsjetio
<ivoks> SilverSpace: to sam jednom pokusao, nije islo i zaboravio
<ivoks> SilverSpace: imas tutorial?
<SilverSpace> ivoks: za unity mt grab
<SilverSpace> ?
<ivoks> slozio
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> ccsm
<SilverSpace> da
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim zasto se taj ccsm ne instalira po defaultu
<ivoks> dobro je da se ne instalira
<ivoks> i on i svi ti dodaci
<ivoks> vidio sam sto ekipa radi... prestrasno
<ivoks> prozirne kocke, ovo ono
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> ne vidis sadrzaj desktopa od svih tih efekata
<calmpitbull> koji je dobar firewall
<ivoks> samo je jedan
<ivoks> sta ce ti firewall?
<calmpitbull> ok 
<calmpitbull> kaj ste skuzili da nema facebooka u software centru
<ivoks> ?
<calmpitbull> u 10.10 bio je facebook app unutra
<ivoks> facebook je web stranica
<calmpitbull> tako je
<calmpitbull> al imao si poseban app za facebook u 10.10
<calmpitbull> pa i u 10.04
<calmpitbull> pogledaj ako mozes
<ivoks> nemam pojma
<ivoks> nije mi to nesto sto mi je bitno :0
<calmpitbull> meni je, naravno
<calmpitbull> jos cemo vidjet kak ce to radit na netbooku
<CrazyLemon> ako več ne možeš brez facebooka ima empathy neki plugin il šta ja znam za facebook chat
<calmpitbull> ma ne chat
<calmpitbull> to je banana
<calmpitbull> za chat imama irssi
<calmpitbull> rofl
<SilverSpace> i conky moze izgledati modernije http://www.techdrivein.com/2010/12/13-breathtaking-conky-configurations.html
<calmpitbull> tko je jucer radio nekakav oglas za QA specialista
<hbogner> jel netko igrao minecraft
<hbogner> danas mi je fredn pokazao aplikacijuza generiranje karte terena :D
<hbogner> tilecache tipa :D
<hbogner> vidi, rade nautilus nadojebi na unity
<hbogner> open-terminal i image manipulation
<ivoks> Slackware 13.37
<jelly-home> dobra verzija, bas... elitisticka
<ivoks> hbogner: zasto ne bi radilo? pa to je nautilus
<hbogner> ivoks, ma znam, ali zadnji put mi ih je maknuo
<hbogner> kad sam radio upgrade
<hbogner> ili bar mislim da je maknuo
<calmpitbull> kaj ste skuzili sjene oko prozorcica
<calmpitbull> nice
<SilverSpace> http://www.techdrivein.com/2011/04/31-useful-ubuntu-1104-unity.html
<hbogner> he he he, malo sam si editirao gkrellm temu :D
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/Erao6r
<SilverSpace> vidi ovo sto ljudi rade iz desktopa
<hbogner> ode ja
<hbogner> laku noc ljudovi
<ivoks> emisija o vjencanici kraljevskog vjencanja
<ivoks> kad ce taj RTL propast vec jednom
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> zasto je dolar toliko pao, mamu mu
<ivoks> dovraga
<ivoks> ova reklama za passat
<ivoks> sa malim darth vaderom
<ivoks> jedna od najboljih ikad!
<calmpitbull> evo sve radi kako treba----netbook asus 1015pn (unity radi ko beba)
<calmpitbull> ivoks: evo javljam da je sve kak treba bit
<calmpitbull> izgleda da i bluetooth radi
#ubuntu-hr 2011-04-29
<calmpitbull> dobar jutar
<drj_cro> jutro
<calmpitbull> zanimljivo je ovo
<calmpitbull> malo pa malo ne radi ova traka
<obruT> kakva sad traka ?
<calmpitbull> ova sa desne strane---ugradeni docky
<obruT> to na unitiju ?
<calmpitbull> da
<obruT> nisam to jos vidio uopce :)
<calmpitbull> ma dobra stvar inace...vec sam se navikao na win+broj shortcut
<calmpitbull> i jos jedna zanimljiva stvar....na 11.04 postaje moja kartica promiskuitetna (inace nije bila)
<calmpitbull> i jos mi i bluetooth radi
<calmpitbull> juuuuuuuppppppiii
<calmpitbull> pa to je ludo kak radi ovaj 11.04
<obruT> ludo dobro ili ludo lose ?
<obruT> cisto da znam, da li da ga stavljam doma ili ne :)
<calmpitbull> ma ludo dobro
<calmpitbull> ince nije radio bluetooth sada radi, stavlja mi wifi u promiskuite 
<calmpitbull> jedno kaj se moras naviknut na unity, mislim ne trebas
<Neuromanc> jutro
<calmpitbull> mozes imat klasicni look
<calmpitbull> jutro
<silverspace> jutro
<silverspace> budz0r: pogledaj sliku http://slike.hr/slike/p/prikazzaslona_cc735.png
<budz0r> kewl
<calmpitbull> asus 1015pn voli 11.04
<bubi_zg> pozdrav ubuntaši :) zanima me isplatili se upgradeat na 11.04 ili da bolje to ostavim za poslije, ide li sporo ili ide dovoljno brzo (misli zbog navale na novu inačicu), kakve su promjene itd.?
<silverspace> pozdrav
<MmikeMRMA> silverspace, kakva su ti to mala slova? :)
<silverspace> MmikeMRMA: koja
<bubi_zg> Možda vas dvojica možete pomoći oko pitanja gore ?
<bubi_zg> :D
<SilverSpace> bubi_zg: mozes pricekati 
<bubi_zg> ok, ok....samo laganini ;)
<SilverSpace> ili mozes i nadograditi :)
<SilverSpace> :D
<bubi_zg> aha
<bubi_zg> dobro
<SilverSpace> gle meni je trajalo sat i pol
<bubi_zg> ali nadogradit, ja bi nadogradio nebi stavljao ponovno distru na komp, samo bojim se da se nebi nešto POREMETILO na računalu prilikom nadogradnje
<bubi_zg> i bojim se zbog navale ljudi na nadogradnje
<bubi_zg> da nebi bilo FAIL!
<SilverSpace> nadogradit ce ti se na unity
<SilverSpace> ako imas gnome
<bubi_zg> imam gnome...malo objašnjenja što ti je unity
<MmikeMRMA> bubi_zg, ne zaboravi backup napraviti
<SilverSpace> novi gui 
<SilverSpace> pogledaj na youtubb
<bubi_zg> hoću, opa novi GUI
<bubi_zg> moram ić' vidit
<bubi_zg> :D
<SilverSpace> nekima se svida nekima ne :)
<bubi_zg> wooohooo :) lijepo
<bubi_zg> dakle ovako, neka komanda za backup ili nešto kako bi ubuntu pokupio sve sa svoje particije i kompresirao? nadam se da postoji...i prilikom nadogradnje ne dira ostale diskove? hvala :)
<SilverSpace> eh malo komplicirano 
<bubi_zg> pretpostavio sam, neda mi se izvlačit sve redom u jednu kompresiranu datoteku, volio bi ono sve zbuksat u jedno :D
<SilverSpace> jel imas svoj home odvojen od sistema
<SilverSpace> na posebnoj particiji
<bubi_zg> damn
<bubi_zg> ne znam
<bubi_zg> kako da provjerim?
<SilverSpace> da vidim da sa time nemas iskustva 
<calmpitbull> ja volim 11.04 za sada
<SilverSpace> hebi ga kak da ti to sad sve objasnim
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: :)
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: i meni je super
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: ti si napravio upgrade
<calmpitbull> jesam
<SilverSpace> i sve je proslo ok
<calmpitbull> da
<SilverSpace> da i meni 
<bubi_zg> ma ja obožavam linux mislim bio sam od 8.04-9.04 na njemu otprilike par godina, vratio se na winXP kad mi je trebalo za posao i sad ponovno uživam u Ubuntu-u mnogo se svega promjenilo, a sad bi upgrade napravio, bio sam više običan korisnik tako da ne petljam puno po komandama
<calmpitbull> pa sada mi i bluetooth radi
<SilverSpace> jednom frendu nije
<calmpitbull> meni radi
<calmpitbull> cak mi je stavio ugradenu wifi karticu u promiskuitetnu
<SilverSpace> frendu se skrsio pri nadogradnji
<calmpitbull> hmmm
<calmpitbull> meni radi ko beba
<MmikeMRMA> A unity?
<MmikeMRMA> Jel' te iritira?
<SilverSpace> i meni na dva racunala
<calmpitbull> isto
<MmikeMRMA> Ja cu bas na firmenski laptop to postaviti, pa da vidim(o) :) 
<calmpitbull> ne cak mi je dobar
<MmikeMRMA> Backup prije ,naravno
<SilverSpace> MmikeMRMA: meni je zakon
<SilverSpace> Mmike: :) 
<SilverSpace> lako je tebi reci becup 
<SilverSpace> :)
<bubi_zg> Silver...ovo gore...ummm mala pomoć? :D
<SilverSpace> mene to ne brine kad imam odvojene particije 
<SilverSpace> ako se i skrsi vratim bez problema sve
<calmpitbull> jedino kaj se moram naviknut je da idem sa misem ljevo a ne dole kada zelim nesto novo otvorit....i dobra je stvar sa win+broj=shortcut
<SilverSpace> win tipka zakon
<calmpitbull> tako je
<bubi_zg> ajde dajte komandu da provjerim jer se ne sječam jesam li razdvojio particije za home i ostalo?
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: samo ima jedan zajeb sa time moras paziti kaj imas na disku pretrazivac svasta nade
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> http://hr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<Mmike> ble?
<calmpitbull> he he 
<Mmike> tu pise da je Linux nastao po uzoru na Solaris?!
<ivoks> pa Linus je htio unix za po doma
<SilverSpace> uzoru na SunOS (danas Solaris)
<bubi_zg> mogu li koristit računalo tokom upgradea?
<ivoks> ne znam je li bio solaris ili nesto drugo, ali je htio unix, koji je imao na faksu, ali po doma
<calmpitbull> SilverSpace: meni je najveca glupost stavit system key u onaj menu za gasit komp....vec 2 puta ugasio
<ivoks> bubi_zg: ne, eksplodirat ce
<SilverSpace> hm tko bi to vise znao 
<bubi_zg> dobro Ivoks pitam samo
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: pa ne trebas tamo ici
<calmpitbull> pa gdje je jos
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: win tipka i sys
<obruT> ivoks: i umjesto da uzme neki BSD on krelac isao radit linux :) i gle sad sta napravi :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: lol
<bubi_zg> ode upgradeat ipak :D
<SilverSpace> bubi_zg: prije napravi ubdate starog sistema
<calmpitbull> win +sys.....a gdje je sys
<bubi_zg> zašto?
<bubi_zg> @SilverSpace zašto?
<SilverSpace> bubi_zg: tako se to radi 
<bubi_zg> ok, hvala, mislio sam to zaobič
<SilverSpace> iz iskustva znam da moze doci do problema ako nisu zadnji paketi instalirani
<bubi_zg> hvala :) update-a se :D
<bubi_zg> a programi? budu li oni obrisani?
<bubi_zg> imam VirtualBox
<bubi_zg> pa me zanima?
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: pa imas system setings
<SilverSpace> kad upises sys
<calmpitbull> e stavion na traku
<calmpitbull> pa imam sada shortcut
<SilverSpace> eto
<calmpitbull> kaj sada nitko ne gleda kraljevsko vjencanje
<bubi_zg> ovo se brzo downloada :D update haha...nadam se da će i upgrade ić brže...skida li on cijelu distru prilikom upgradea ili samo radi modifikacije koje su potrebne?
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: morat cemo te supirati sa kanala 
<SilverSpace> :)
<bubi_zg> kakvo vjencanje? jel to ono što su razvikali po medijima? pa lijep je Britanski proračun kad mogu toliko kraljevi spiskat :D mogli bi novi Versailes napravit
<ivoks> obruT: ako se ne varam, BSD je tada bio ilegalan
<obruT> ma sta ilegalan, sveucilisna distribucija :)
<ivoks> da, ali bili su na sudu s AT&T-om
<ivoks> Thing I think about while driving: BSD. AT&T tries to kill BSD. Steve Jobs uses BSD to save Apple. Apple makes the iPhone. iPhone is tied to AT&T. iPhone activations save AT&T from the recession. BSD saved AT&T.
<SilverSpace> danas vise ni neznas tko goga vise sudi
<ivoks> AT&T je zasluzan sto danas svi nemaju UNIX na kompovima
<calmpitbull> http://www.flickr.com/photos/calmpitbull/5669286618/in/photostream
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: ah jesu ti ikone sa ljeve strane velike :)
<calmpitbull> a kako da ih smanjim
<ivoks> ccsm
<ivoks> win -> ccsm -> enter
<calmpitbull> ivoks: ti to meni
<ivoks> da
<SilverSpace> ako ima ccsm instaliran
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: http://slike.hr/slike/p/prikazzaslona1_c6ba9.png
<calmpitbull> a nisu ikone velike vec je ekran mali 10"
<ivoks> unity je u biti super za one koje ne vole pimplati po misu
<SilverSpace> da
<calmpitbull> to je netbook
<SilverSpace> dusu dao na laptopu
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: ne dektop
<bubi_zg> imam jedno pitanje  :D uzimao bi uskoro netbook, koliko novca i koji?
<calmpitbull> ja imam netbook---asus 1015pn dual core, ion nvidia grafika
<SilverSpace> ivoks: nadam se da ti ne smeta gettel
<SilverSpace> :)
<calmpitbull> 350 ojros
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: znaci ion radi ko urica
<ivoks> koja je svrha netbooka?
<bubi_zg> 350€? pa to je OK
<bubi_zg> netbook: ZA NA FAKS I NAZAD
<bubi_zg> :D
<ivoks> http://www.system76.com/product_info.php?cPath=28&products_id=105
<SilverSpace> meni je fakat 10" malo
<calmpitbull> SilverSpace: radi ko urica, jedino kaj moras preko granice po njega
<calmpitbull> onda uzmi alienware x11m
<SilverSpace> smjesna reza
<bubi_zg> imate neki za preporuku koji nije preko granice?
<calmpitbull> ne
<calmpitbull> sve je preskupo 
<ivoks> hp onaj mali
<bubi_zg> u Å¡to da arhiviram? zip? tar? Å¡to najbolje kompresira?
<calmpitbull> ma hp suck
<ivoks> bzin2
<ivoks> bzip2
<calmpitbull> ja sam na zipu zbog wordpress
<bubi_zg> nemam taj ponuđen
<calmpitbull> 7zip
<ivoks> http://www.hgspot.hr/58421/prijenosno-racunalo-hp-mini-110-3100sm
<bubi_zg> nema 7zipa, neki drugi xD?
<ivoks> arhiva je tar
<ivoks> zip, bzip2, gzip su kompresije
<calmpitbull> ivoks: moj ima atom n550 dual core
<bubi_zg> ok spremam u tar.bz2
<SilverSpace> http://www.mikronis.hr/shop/item.asp?itemid=14883&catid=16
<SilverSpace> moj samo kaj ima malo slabiji proc 1,30
<bubi_zg> dobro ali 5 soma kuna za tako nešto O.o
<calmpitbull> to je vec bolje
<ivoks> nema dobrih laptopa za malo novaca
<calmpitbull> onda dam jo 2000 kn pa uzmem alienware 11"
<SilverSpace> tak je
<SilverSpace> nis za male pare
<ivoks> naruci si system76 laptop
<bubi_zg> ufff...koliko njemu treba za arhivirat 1gb? damn...pa ovo će mi pojest vrijeme :/
<ivoks> pa jel zelis arhivirati ili kompresirati?
<bubi_zg> pa stavio sam 'compress'
<bubi_zg> u tar.bz2
<drj_cro> bubi_zg: brze bi si to presnimio na neki usb :)
<calmpitbull> http://www.dell.com/us/p/alienware-m11x/pd?cs=19
<calmpitbull> to bi ja
<bubi_zg> evo sam okopiram sa HDD-a na HDD
<ivoks> nikad vise dell
<calmpitbull> zasto
<drj_cro> alienware != dell 
<calmpitbull> tak ja govorim za HP
<calmpitbull> drj_cro: to i ja mislim
<drj_cro> al ih ima u US od 500$
<ivoks> zato sto nema do thinkpada
<dodobas> ste vidjeli X1?
<calmpitbull> lenovo? ma dobro to je nes posebno
<SilverSpace> zato kaj nema klita
<calmpitbull> gle ja sam s
<drj_cro> kupio frend prije 2tjedna aliena i7 8grama 200 SSDa za 1500$
<calmpitbull> i
<bubi_zg> taj alienware izgleda kao neki dječji laptop ili oni sa štandova što sviraju čudne pjesmice
<calmpitbull> rofl
<drj_cro> istina,saren je.. al je pila od hw-a nutra
<SilverSpace> mislim da cu prodati svoj edge 13"
<calmpitbull> ja kupim za 100 ojra
<dodobas> SilverSpace: zasto i po koliko? :)
<hbogner> pozdrav
<SilverSpace> dobio neki stari lap
<bubi_zg> pozdrav
<ivoks> http://shop.lenovo.com/us/products/professional-grade/thinkpad/xtablet-series/x220-tablet/index.html
<bubi_zg> ivoks: pretjeruješ xD
 * drj_cro pusta da se upgrade i ode jest
<SilverSpace> dodobas: bezveze mi stoji a jos mogu dobiti dobru cijenu imam dvije baterije i jos 2godine garancije
<ivoks> ne pretjerujem
<ivoks> to je moj next laptop
<bubi_zg> ode ja isto apgrejdat
<bubi_zg> pozz
<calmpitbull> ivoks: zaboravi da ce to upotrebljavat kao tablet, osim ako dobijes proteine uz to
<dodobas> SilverSpace: jel ima klitoris?
<ivoks> dodobas: samo lenovo ima klit
<ivoks> http://shop.lenovo.com/us/products/professional-grade/thinkpad/x-series/x220/index.html
<calmpitbull> ivoks: zaboravi da ce to upotrebljavat kao tablet, osim ako dobijes proteine uz to
<SilverSpace> dodobas: u mikronisu je bez garancije tj. godinom garancije 5800
<dodobas> ivoks: a lenovo edge x13 nije lenovo?
<SilverSpace> i sa jednom baterijom 
<ivoks> ja sam mislio da govori o dell edgeu :)
<SilverSpace> dodobas: ima 
<dodobas> a skrol tipku
<ivoks> ne znam zasto mi je edge bas pravo ime za dell
<calmpitbull> ivoks: i ja sam bio za lenovo, dok nisam dobio u ruke alienware m11x
<SilverSpace> dodobas: mislim da mogu dobit 4500
<calmpitbull> onda su mi ga uzeli
<SilverSpace> manje od godinu dana star 
<SilverSpace> i malo koristen
<ivoks> nema sanse da uzimam laptop radi igrica
<dodobas> SilverSpace: svakako mozes probati :)
<ivoks> treba mi onaj koji traje 10h
<ivoks> koji ima brdo rama
<ivoks> a proc, blah, nebitno
<ivoks> grafika, nebitno
<ivoks> cvrstoca, bitno
<ivoks> jos da je vodonepropusan... :)
<ivoks> jel ima toga uopce?
<ivoks> voodotporni laptop
<budz0r> ivoks: a kaj bi ti, ircao iz barke :)
<ivoks> ima
<ivoks> http://www.terralogic.co.uk/
<SilverSpace> dodobas: toliko cu traziti mada bi ga dao i za 4000 ozbiljnom kupcu :)
<calmpitbull> ivoks: ovaj traje 6h
<dodobas> ivoks: rugged laptop ili tako nesto
<ivoks> calmpitbull: dakle, ne valja
<ivoks> moj traje 10h
<dodobas> to su oni od 5kg :D
<ivoks> ok, trajao je kad je kupljen
<ivoks> sad je to 6h
<calmpitbull> ivoks: asus 1015pn 12 sati, jedino kaj je mali ekran (ako te to smeta, mene ne)
<ivoks> smeta me sto je asus
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/v/3wYIHfjNA3A?fs=1&hl=en_US
<SilverSpace> obruT: zanimljiva slika :P  http://is.gd/MdxI5U
<calmpitbull> ivoks: moj je bjeli http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tn8If-TEL-E
<ivoks> Get up to 15 hours with ThinkPad 29++ slice battery, but if that isn't long enough to keep your engine roaring, also attach the slim, external ThinkPad 19+ slice battery for up to 23 hours of juice.
<ivoks> taj asus je predebel
<calmpitbull> dobro baterije su baterije
<ivoks> moj x200s je tanji od tog netbooka :)
<calmpitbull> he he
<calmpitbull> al je losiji
<obruT> SilverSpace: jelda :)
<ivoks> i ti razmaci izmedju tipki... wtf
<ivoks> svi zele biti apple
<calmpitbull> ivoks: ja znam kaj bit ti---tanki, mali sladki laptop (duboko u sebi zelis airbook)
<ivoks> na airbook ne mogu nista spojiti
<ivoks> zelim ono sto vec imam
<calmpitbull> mozes ipod
<obruT> SilverSpace: nikako da ja svoje fotke iz Tajlanda bacim na web...
<hbogner> ma na apple se moze svasta spojiti: http://www.southparkstudios.com/full-episodes/s15e01-humancentipad
<ivoks> ma nitko nema klit
<ivoks> ne da mi se pimplati po touchpadu
<obruT> mrzim ovaj linux
<obruT> trebam isprintat jedan glupi pdf i nastaju pizdarije :P
<obruT> ipak je to zahtjevna operacija, nije to sam tako :P
<ivoks> ?
<calmpitbull> kaj je vec netko dobijo u ruke pixel qi
<Mmike> obruT, koristis krivi linux? :)
 * Mmike nije s linuxom i pritanjem imao problema vec uh,.... jako mnogo puno :)
<calmpitbull> kaj je vec netko dobijo u ruke pixel qi
<Mmike> obruT, di da kupim 'produzetke' za IDE? Znaci, ne klasicni ide kabl, nego musko-zenski nastavak? ne stane mi kartica u plocu
<obruT> Mmike: hmm nemam pojma, nisam to kupovao...
<Mmike> glupan sam, eto
<Mmike> al' dobro
<obruT> ne znam sto imam koristit krivi linux, printer je dobro iskonfiguriran, radi printanje iz openofficea i jos cega, sad otvorim pdf, kliknem print i onda stoji 10 minuta i nist se ne dogadja
<ivoks> dodobas: dobar filmic
<ivoks> ovaj... hbogner ^
<calmpitbull> jos jednom:  kaj je vec netko dobijo u ruke pixel qi
<hbogner> ha ha ha, opet nas mjesaju dodobas, sad ne vise Mmike 
<Mmike> eto na :)
<Mmike> obruT, iz ceg printas? Koja distra? Kako printas? Koji printer?
<SilverSpace> ovo su zajebali jako dobro slozeno a nisu stavili klit http://is.gd/p3s2CU
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b2RMYnVAiM0
<calmpitbull> recesija
<Mmike> i imaju win7 :) al' valjda mozes vratit to
<Mmike> jel' to tko uspio kad napraviti?
<calmpitbull> koje
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: krivi brand za trackpoint
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ?? ne kuzim ovo sa win
<calmpitbull> ivoks: ja mislim da zbog battery life-a ti se najbolje isplati amazon kindle
<ivoks> obruT: PDF zabranjuje printanje?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, • Operativni sistem: Windows 7 Home Premium 64bit
<Mmike> fakat, obruT , mozda imas PDF koji je neprintabilan
<calmpitbull> jeli moguce da mi baterija duze drzi zbog 11-04
<ivoks> mozda manje
<calmpitbull> cudno
<calmpitbull> meni traje duze
<calmpitbull> bolje za mene
<calmpitbull> idej ja po pivu, i gledat vjencanje ;)
<ivoks> hehe
<ivoks> ima koga?
<ivoks> odite na maps.google.com
<ivoks> i potrazite 'Albanska katolicka misija u zagrebu'
<ivoks> uzumirajte 3-4 puta
<ivoks> i odlite, lijevo, vocarskom, cca 100m
<hbogner> one cudne boje
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> lijepi dan danas
<hbogner> u zg i ne bas
<ivoks> idem si rucak napraviti
<hbogner> dobar tek
<SilverSpace> ima na jednom mjestu di krovni prozori lefrektiraju 
<SilverSpace> tocno u objektiv
<ivoks> sumnjam da je to u pitanju
<SilverSpace> ne mogu sad naci negdje oko markusevca
<ivoks> eto nove kraljice
<ivoks> treci auto u povorci - ford
<ivoks> sorry ekipa :)
<hbogner> koji treci auto?
<SilverSpace> od kada imam netjaka najvise trosim na baterije
<ivoks> gle sestru
<ivoks> jel punoljetna? :)
<hbogner> ha ha ha
<ivoks> bio je treci auto
<ivoks> skrenuo je kasnije
<Mmike> Q: Whats worse than an empty exception catch block?
<Mmike> try { ... } catch (Exception e) { }
<Mmike> A: An empty catch block with a comment!
<ivoks> ma vidi sestre
<SilverSpace> zalutao treci auto :)
<ivoks> ma nije nes...
<SilverSpace> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule
<ivoks> kaj pjevate? :)
<hbogner> hej slaveni?
<ivoks> hej slaveni je fake
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3M9wrLN_dV0
<hbogner> pa tekst je bitan :D
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=93UzcOVdYPM
<SilverSpace> bajkom kroz dnevni boravak
<ivoks> hbogner: eh, a melodija je iz 18 stoljeca :)
<ivoks> hbogner: osmilili ju poljaci u napoleonovoj vojsci
<ivoks> dok su bili u italiji :D
<hbogner> :D
<hbogner> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T6Oy5vVVvjU
<hbogner> ha ha ha haa
<ivoks> a itekst je slican
<ivoks> haha u biti...
<ivoks> tekst himne ide
<ivoks> jos poljska nije zginula
<ivoks> dok mi zivimo
<ivoks> poznato? :D
<obruT> iz evince-a printam, distra utuntu 10.10
<obruT> stavio sam printat pdf, printer otisao u busy mode i tako evo stajao 59 minuta
<obruT> sad sam scancelirao printanje :P
<obruT> sad idem skinut acrobat reader
<ivoks> printer otisao u busy?
<ivoks> ili evince?
<obruT> printer, a evince melje li ga melje
<ivoks> koliko stranica? koji printer?
<drj_cro> obruT: da evince se zblesa sa printanjem pdf-ova
<drj_cro> obruT: printaj sa acrobatom
<obruT> pa eto probacu
<obruT> 5 stranica, lexmark t620 
<ivoks> urgh... lexmark
<obruT> inace radi printanje iz drugih aplikacija recimo openofficea
<obruT> tak da sumnjam da je do lexmarka
<ivoks> ne do printera kao takvog
<ivoks> vec drivera
<ivoks> lexmark inace odbija bilo kakvu suradnju sa openprintingom
<ivoks> sto je cudno
<ivoks> s obzirom da su svojevremeno sponzorirali okupljanje svih strana i organizaciju istog :)
<igustin> obruT: driver baš za 620?
<igustin> obruT: imaš puno slika u PDF-u?
<obruT> ima slikica, da
<obruT> i da, driver je bas za taj model
<SilverSpace> http://dnevnik.hr/vijesti/crna-kronika/tinejdzerica-s-1-71-promila-iskocila-iz-jureceg-vlaka.html
<SilverSpace> hebate
<igustin> obruT: ako je do drivera, za Lexmark često prolazi odabir drivera za "Optra E+"
<igustin> obruT: ali možda evince ima problema sa složenijim/težim PDF-ovima
<hbogner> imao sam i ja problema sa printanjem pdf-a na 10.10 na canon printeru, na vece pdf-ove je crkavao
<igustin> obruT: najbolja iskustva u ispisu PDF-ova imam s Kpdf (daleko bolja nego s Adobe Readerom, barem starijih verzija)
<obruT> aha, znaci da instaliram kde aplikaciju na ovom svom gnomeu
<SilverSpace> obruT: foxit reader mali brz ko munja
<drj_cro> je al foxit ne printa isto dobro
<obruT> jedva sam se odrekao k3b-a, koristim smece od brasera...
<drj_cro> najbolje se pokazao acrobat(bar tu kod mene)
<drj_cro> a moje babe ovdje printaju brdo toga 
<igustin> obruT: da, u čemu je problem s KDE aplikacijama na Gnometu? :P
<igustin> drj_cro: koja verzija?
<SilverSpace> drj_cro: moguce nemam iskustva sa printerom
<calmpitbull> ivoks: evo dobrote malog netbooka, britanac i otvorena mreza, auto i cekanje zene
<igustin> obruT: ili ga konvertiraj u PS, pa onda bilo čime... ;)
<drj_cro> ubuntu 10.04 i acroread iz distre(koj nemam pojma sad napamet)
<calmpitbull> pitanje.....dali se moze na tablete stavit wifi usb
<igustin> calmpitbull: nadam se da si zaštićen
<calmpitbull> igustin: od cega
<igustin> od snifanja prometa, tuneliraš nekako?
<calmpitbull> ma open network je
<calmpitbull> evo moram ici
<ivoks> dosla zena, pa ce ga tuci
<ivoks> zuri joj se gledati svadbu
<ivoks> brzo!
<ivoks> bjezi!
<SilverSpace> http://dnevnik.hr/vijesti/zanimljivosti/izvanzemaljci-su-stupili-s-nama-u-kontakt-nsa-ima-dokaze.html
<SilverSpace> hebes vjencanje tu su nam vanzemaljci
<obruT> "Prema navodima portala UFO Digest, koji se poziva na izjavu neimenovanog umirovljenog agenta NSA,..."
<obruT> sve je jasno
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> ne vjerujem da nemrem upiknut ove CF readerove di hocu :/
<SilverSpace> znaci ti obruT vise vjerujes vjencanju nego vanzemaljcima :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj ti polozaj smeta ida na ploci
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jeps. Kupio sam 2 adaptera, al' mogu samo jedan ustekat na plocu :( Pa sad trazim kablice produzilice
<SilverSpace> evo ovo je moj http://www.mikrotik-hrvatska.com/cf-ide-adapter-straight-p-437.html
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jesi im struju dofurao :))
<Mmike> SilverSpace,  :) :) :) :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, osh se mijenjat? Ja imam isti takav, al' ovakav: http://www.mikrotik-hrvatska.com/cf-ide-adapter-parallel-p-346.html
<Mmike> i taj jedan je OK za PCI-IDE karticu, jer taman fino sjedne na nju, al' za na plocu ovo nemrem nikako pristekati
<jelly-home> gle, dolar je ispod 5.00
<SilverSpace> ovo mi se vise svida http://www.mikrotik-hrvatska.com/minipci-adapter-routerboard-11-p-221.html
<Mmike> jelly, jeps, ne moras mi trljati sol na ranu ;(
<SilverSpace> Mmike: uh koji zajeb ovaj polozaj
<Mmike> SilverSpace, nije, za PCI-IDE kartice dusu dalo
<Mmike> al' da, za na plocu je srajne
<jelly-home> Mmike: ah, ti primaš plaću u USD? eh
<Mmike> jelly jeps
<jelly-home> njesra
<SilverSpace> hebi ga Mmike to ni ja ne mogu nigdje upiknuti bas sad pogledao
<jelly-home> s druge strane, jeftin hardver izvana <g>
<SilverSpace> cf sata adapter jel tko zna kak ovo radi
<SilverSpace> http://www.addonics.com/products/flash_memory_reader/adsacf.asp
<SilverSpace> sto kuna ljudi traze za sata
<bubi_zg> pozdrav :) javljam vam se sa upgrade-anog ubuntu-a :)
<bubi_zg> zadovoljan sam
<bubi_zg> grub me ugodno iznenadio
<igustin> znači, IRC radi na 11.04? ;)
<bubi_zg> ja sam preko mozille :)
<igustin> ali - radi? ;)
<bubi_zg> vidiš da radi xD
<igustin> dobio sam ideju za DC2011 majicu
<igustin> ispred 11.4, a iza OpenSUSE
<igustin> + 2 bodyguarda :-/
<bubi_zg> nego ima li tko ideju kako da ove velike ikonice smanjim :) ove s lijeve strane :D
<SilverSpace> bubi_zg: trebas instalirati ccsm
<bubi_zg> sudo apt-get ccsm?
<bubi_zg> sudo apt-get install ccsm?
<SilverSpace> jep
<bubi_zg> ccsm je Å¡to?
<SilverSpace> setings menager
<bubi_zg> ok, ali ccsm mi ne pronalazi
<SilverSpace> Simple Compizconfig settings manager
<bubi_zg> unable to locate package
<bubi_zg> Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done E: Unable to locate package Simple E: Unable to locate package Compizconfig E: Unable to locate package settings E: Unable to locate package manager
<SilverSpace> bubi_zg: cek da vidim kako se tocno paket zove
<SilverSpace> bubi_zg: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<bubi_zg> radi :) thx
<SilverSpace> bubi_zg: evi koristan link 
<SilverSpace> http://www.techdrivein.com/2011/04/12-things-i-did-after-installing-new.html
<bubi_zg> malo m ije čudno sučelje, valjda ću naviknut
<SilverSpace> win tipka ti je glavna 
<SilverSpace> od tuda sve polazi :)
<bubi_zg> ok, Å¡to mogu s njom?
<obruT> evo iz acrobata je proslo bez neke vece gnjavaze, oko 2 minute je trajala priprema za print, a onda je izaslo van...
<ivoks> obruT: hm... zanimljivo
<ivoks> obruT: apparmor?
<ivoks> obruT: profil za evince u force nacinu rada, pa ogranicava sto evince moze napraviti sustavu
<SilverSpace> bubi_zg: vidi onaj link kaj sam ti dao
<ivoks> obruT: bilo bi dobrlo probati staviti evince u complain nacin rada i onda probati
<ivoks> nego, i geekovi gledaju vjencanje
<obruT> uopce mi se ne da gnjavit s tim, s ovim radi i gotovo
<ivoks> za vrijeme ceremonije je pao promet na serveru :)
<bubi_zg> SilverSpace: jesam, upravo si sve postavljam prema tome...thx
<ivoks> nah... opet gledam cache
<ivoks> Amazon EC2 Crash Caused Data Loss
<ivoks> sigh... ova abanka
<ivoks>  http://abanka.hr ne radi :)
<drj_cro> hebo.smrzo mi se lap kod upgrejda :(
<ivoks> kaj su vam iskljucili grijanje u uredu?
<drj_cro> je stede (recesija je) :)
<ivoks> jos uvijek vam je recesija?
<ivoks> ma daj... recesija je vec prosla, pogotovo za banke
<drj_cro> sranje...potrgo je i gdm..jedino se mogu sshat na njega..
<Mmike> kako stavim != u awku?
<Mmike> HmmZ0r, de si ?
<drj_cro> amo opet upgrade.al ovaj put iz konzole i u screenu 
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> zagrade :)
<igustin> ?
<igustin> kakve zagrade? pa normalno pišeš !=
<Mmike> '{if ($3!="") print $3}'
<Mmike> nece bez zagrada 
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> oblih
<igustin> a, to, pa naravno, ali to je stvar if-a, a ne samog != operatora
<Mmike> ma,e  :)
<civija> igustin: jesu pocele prijave za dorscluc?
<igustin> civija: ? :O
<igustin> civija: pa naravno, di si ti ovih dana? :D
<igustin> civija: još se nisi prijavio?!? :P
<civija> igustin: ma jesam jesam, nego tajnice su na godisnjem pa jos nisu platile :)
<igustin> tajnicE? :O
<igustin> u, jbt, kolike imaš?
<civija> 2-3 :)
<igustin> omg
<igustin> bit će EPIC ako *svaka* plati isti predračun ;)
<civija> hehehe
<igustin> dat ćemo ti popust ;)
<civija> btw, ne vidim na webu cijeli raspored
<igustin> ?
<civija> jesu li predavanja 1 ili 2 dana?
<igustin> 2
<igustin> kako ne vidiš? :S
<igustin> s moba?
<civija> vidim raspored samo za ponedjeljak 16.
<igustin> niže je utorak i radionice u srijedu
<civija> hmm, stranica se raspadne u operi :)
<civija> zato ne vidim
<igustin> :O :S
<igustin> kako se može raspasti, kad je uredno validirana, a barem Opera poštuje standarde...
<igustin> provjerim
<igustin> koja verzija?
<civija> v10.11
<civija> evo poslat cu sshot
<civija> http://slike.hr/slike/uc2011opera_45aba.png.html
<igustin> wtf?
<igustin> nemaš ni crta tablice... :S
<civija> mozda je prestara opera ...
<civija> hmm, IE7 je isto krivo prikazuje
<civija> izgleda da jedino firefox ispravno prikazuje
<igustin> IE8 sve OK (osim unutrašnjih crta)
<obruT> eh, koja poezija.... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vrac4j7C79Y
<obruT> koliko god video bio gay :) predobar je :)
<Mmike> svima koji imaju ie<ie8 treba staviti, umjesto prave stranice, tekst: 'vi ste idijot'
<civija> isto onda vrijedi i za operu i firefox?
<igustin> ili još radikalnije... ;)
<jelly-home> koja stranica?
<igustin> dorscluc.org/raspored/
<jelly-home> ne vidim niš posebno... aha, u Firefoxu ima skroz crte posvud
<igustin> u Operi fali pola stranice :-/
<HmmZ0r> u chromium radi normalno
<jelly-home> ne bas, samo nema crta unutar tablica za svaki dan
<jelly-home> hi  opera          11.10.2092     A fast and secure web browser and Internet suite
<Mmike> igustin, pomoglo bi kad bi http:// stavio ispred da mogu samo kliknit :)
<igustin> Mmike: ok
<igustin> Mmike: http://
<igustin> :P :D
<Mmike> bleh
<igustin> http://dorscluc.org/raspored/
<igustin> što koristiš? xchat?
<igustin> da, xchat ;)
<jelly-home> yep, xchat ne napravi klikabilni link ako nema protokol:// ili dovoljno tockica da sam skuzi
<HmmZ0r> ni meni irssi nije pokaza, mozda ima neki pljugin
<HmmZ0r> il opcija neam pojma
<jelly-home> igustin: a totalno je zajebato dvokliknut na tekst i upejstat u browser!
<igustin> ;)
<igustin> teže nego prefixat s http:// ;)
<dodobas> HmmZ0r: to je do terminala
<dodobas> ja koristim 'sakura' koji ima tu foru s otvaranjem http://
<HmmZ0r> kako zna da je nije ftp npr ? :)
<dodobas> tako sto pise 'http'
<HmmZ0r> ma ne mislio sam kad je napisao gore bez http:// da nesto prefixira pa mos stisnit
<dodobas> a ne... to nisam jos vidio
<HmmZ0r> e jel zna mozda netko, koji je je postgresql ekvivalent naredbi u oracle : insert ALL into table (clm1) values (1) \n into table (clm1) values (2) etc.
<HmmZ0r> tipa oces insertat odjednom 5 redova u tablicu jel a da nije 
<Mmike> HmmZ0r, samo ih nadrobi jednu iza druge
<HmmZ0r> insert into ponavljanje
<HmmZ0r> al imam osjecaj da je sporije (dok ne budem mogao probat)
<HmmZ0r> kuzis zanima me zapravo, koja je logika iza pgloader, sqlloadera i sl
<HmmZ0r> da je tako brz
<Mmike> pgloader?
<Mmike> sqlloader?
<Mmike> imas COPY
<Mmike> to je urnebesno brzo
<HmmZ0r> pa loadas da delimitirani fajl u bazu jel
<Mmike> pa da: umjesto da kazes: INSERT INTO t (c1, c2, c3) VALUES(1, 2, 3) VALUES (4, 5, 6) ...
<HmmZ0r> radi se o delimitiranom fajlu bro
<Mmike> kazes: COPY TO t1 FROM '/path/to/file' WITH CSV
<HmmZ0r> kewl
<HmmZ0r> :)
<HmmZ0r> Mmike: cek i tako ucitam u tablicu t1 file sa 3 delimitarne kolumne ?
<Mmike> http://www.postgresql.org/docs/8.4/interactive/sql-copy.html
<Mmike> tak oje
<Mmike> s tim da ti mora format odgovarati
<Mmike> nemresh imati u tablici 5 kolona a u fajlu 2 ili 12
<jelly-home> a jel moze FROM 'djuro.xlsx'
<HmmZ0r> kewl feature
<HmmZ0r> :)
<Mmike> inace, multi-insert ovako izgleda:
<Mmike> INSERT INTO films (code, title, did, date_prod, kind) VALUES
<Mmike>     ('B6717', 'Tampopo', 110, '1985-02-10', 'Comedy'),
<Mmike>     ('HG120', 'The Dinner Game', 140, DEFAULT, 'Comedy');
<Mmike> al' mislim da ti je copy puno brzi
<Mmike> jelly, eh sad
<HmmZ0r> da isto je odnosno ful slicno
<HmmZ0r> al ovaj kopi bro
<Mmike> yeps
<igustin> zaboravi multi-insert, COPY rules
<Mmike> data load je u postgres masu brz, puno brzi nego u mysql
<Mmike> jos mozes, ako radis veliki dataload, inicijalno, reci fsync=off
<Mmike> pa da ovaj ne brljavi po transaction logu i ne usporava te
<Mmike> a nije bed ako se sroka nesto jer, radis inicijalni load :)
<igustin> do 08.05.2011. free upad na DebConf11 (uključujući i smještaj)!
<HmmZ0r> Mmike: krivo si mi reko ide, copy t1 from 'file' with csv delimiter "whateva" :)
<HmmZ0r> i radi iznimno brzo zaista
<Mmike> HmmZ0r, eh, jbg, da, sorry :)
<Mmike> meni na (solidnom, doduse) stroju treba oko 20 minuta za 100+M redaka i oko 14 G podataka
<HmmZ0r> ja sam probao sam milijon sad i instant je 
<HmmZ0r> 3 kolumne doduse cek da napejstam jos :)
<jelly-home> to je zato sto su sve brojke iste :>
<jelly-home> igustin: di? di? :-)
<Mmike> HmmZ0r, velim samo, pazi s tim fsyncom, to ekipa zna iskljuciti jer im 'radi brzo'
<HmmZ0r> jelly-home: kako bi ti izgenerirao podatke ? 
<jelly-home> natenane
<Mmike> HmmZ0r, radis testne podatke, ili?
<jelly-home> HmmZ0r: for petljom ili RNGom ak treba
<HmmZ0r> ma bezveze radim ono
<HmmZ0r> za ja in i print imate ipero zbrajam i te moshe
<HmmZ0r> hrpa smeca bude i bok toeto
<jelly-home> æ
<Mmike> HmmZ0r, instaliraj si oosp-uuid contrib modul
<Mmike> i pusti postgres da izgenerira testne podatke
<Mmike> pa ih onda exportaj sa COPY
<Mmike> i probaj ih onda importat
<Mmike> pa mjeri :)
<lizard_> pozdrav svima
<Mmike> corsair SSD 120GB = 1500 kuna
<Mmike> akcijska cijena :)
<jelly-home> ovisi koji je model
<jelly-home> ako je prethodna generacija onda je preskupo
<jelly-home> Mmike: to je sa PDV-om?
<Mmike> mislim da je
<Mmike> jasno da je preskupo
<ivoks> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jammingadventures/5669675628/
<ivoks> ljudi se vec kupaju
<ivoks> moram si uzeti go pro
<lizard_> Mmike: gdje se moze nac taj SSD disk ???
<ivoks> dreka mogu snimiti s mobitelom u ruci
<Mmike> lizard_, h2 shop
<Mmike> Corsair Storage Solutions, Force Series 120GB, Solid State Disk Drive (SSD) 285MB/s read 275MB/s write, Supports TRIM (O/S support required), 2.5” , SATAII 3Gb/s, High-reliability MLC NAND flash, SandForce controller, included 2.5" to 3.5" bracket
<lizard_> pogledat ću
<Mmike> bnekakav popust imamm zato kaj sam im dao da me spamaju
<jelly-home> Mmike: to nije nikakav poseban popust.  -- http://protis.hr/products/details/ssd-sata-ii-120-gb-corsair-force-series-25-cssdf115gb2brt/41974
<jelly-home> 1482kn gotovina
<Mmike> jelly-home, ma znam :)
<jelly-home> ovog sam uzeo prije nego su izasli novi, sad je 100-200kn jeftiniji http://protis.hr/products/details/ssd-sata-ii-120-gb-ocz-vertex-2-25-oczssd22vtxe120g/37782
<jelly-home> al na kraju nisam instalirao windowse na novu kantu i sad koristim samo pola diska... mogao sam uzeti neki od 60 ili 80GB
<lizard_> dobro pitanje Å¡ta je najbolje kupiti do 1000 kn.
<jelly-home> ak ima intel, uzmi intel
<lizard_> znaci intel je najbolji
<jelly-home> ajmo reci da je provjeren i pouzdan
<jelly-home> nije najbrzi, nije najjeftiniji
 * Mmike ima ovo: KINGSTON SSDNOW 30GB 
<lizard_> aha ... moze se za te novce nac nesto od bar 80 GB
<Mmike> nije los, iako brijem da nakon godinu dana vise nije brz k'o nekad, pa bi ga trebalo 'revitalizirati', al' nisam nasao kako da to jednostavno napravim (jos)
<Mmike> cijena: 109 kn + pdv :)
<jelly-home> Mmike: ata secure erase naredbom?
<Mmike> jelly-home, ey? moze slovo-dva vise?
<jelly-home> lizard_: a kajjaznam, ima OCZ Vertex2 on 60GB za 900kn, ima intel od 80GB za 1200
<lizard_> OCZ znam da je nesto brzi
<jelly-home> ima neke stvari od 64GB koje ne bi uzeo
<lizard_> ali mi se nekako čini malo imat disk manji od 80 GB
<jelly-home> meni trenutno na Linux filesysteme ode 60GB i od toga je pola prazno
<jelly-home> i nemam nis drugo gore
<jelly-home> lizard_: to je sistemski disk.  Pored njega imas jos neki od terabajata za podatke
<jelly-home> Mmike: ata SECURE ERASE je firmware naredba za wipeanje diska.  Na (pristojnim?) SSDovima ona resetira i rezervirani prostor i vrati performanse
<lizard_> jelly-home, to znam da SSD disk sluzi za sistem ... ipak nemogu izbjec dual boot ... bojim se da sve nece stat na disk manji od 80 BG
<lizard_> *GB
<Mmike> jelly-home, kako znam dal' mi disk to podrzava? i ako ne podrzava, kako ubijem sve i krenem iznova?
<jelly-home> Mmike: smartctl ce znati rec dal podrzava, mozda i hdparm.
<jelly-home> Mmike: ima i jedan simpaticni binary-only SMART client koji daje informacije u relativno citkom obliku -- http://www.hdsentinel.com/hdslin.php
<jelly-home> taj mi je jos najkorisniji za ovlas pogledat stanje diskova, iako neke statistike vadi iz dupeta
<jelly-home> Mmike: a sa hdparmom mozes pokrenuti tu ATA naredbu, ako se usudis
<Mmike> jelly-home, thnx, cem pogledam
<jelly-home> test your javascript performance! http://jsspeccy.zxdemo.org/
<ivoks> blacklista mi IP od jednog stroja
<ivoks> posaljem mail s upitom zasto je blacklistan, da rijecimo problem
<ivoks> i zatrazim da ga ne makne s liste dok ne ubijemo izvor problema
<ivoks> a lik odgovori nekim generickim mailom kako je tesko naci sto/kako iza NAT-a
<ivoks> makne IP s list i upozori me da ako se to jos jednom desi da ga nece maknuti s liste
<ivoks> glupan
<ivoks> a php u debianu... strasno
<ivoks> dodje novi PHP paket kroz security
<ivoks> i nakon instalacije reloada apache
<ivoks> umjesto da ga restarta
<ivoks> ako ga vec nece restartat, neka ne radi nista... al reload... wtf
<ivoks> koja svrha?
<Mmike> zar ne napravi isto i na ubuntuu?
<Mmike> ja sam geoip dodavao
<Mmike> i izludio dok nisam skuzio da moram restartati apache
<ivoks> pa bolje da ne napravi nista nego da reloada
<jelly-home> ivoks: jesi prijavio bug
<ivoks> jelly-home: nisam
<ivoks> necu :)
<jelly-home> da, reload je definitivno najgora opcija
<jelly-home> ivoks: onda se nemas sta zalit <g>
<Mmike> HA!
<Mmike> stari ubuntu je srao
<Mmike> novi:
<Mmike> Unpacking libapache2-mod-geoip (from .../libapache2-mod-geoip_1.2.5-2_amd64.deb) ...
<Mmike> Setting up libapache2-mod-geoip (1.2.5-2) ...
<Mmike> Enabling module geoip.
<ivoks> jelly-home: imam
<ivoks> Mmike: al opet moras restartat apache
<Mmike> pa da, al' ti kaze
<Mmike> stari ti nije nista rekao
<ivoks> jelly-home: necu prijavit jer ignoriraju mailove
<jelly-home> ignoriraju?
<ivoks> koji dolaze s ubuntu.com :)
<jelly-home> to me ne cudi
<ivoks> ignoriraju i patcheve
<ivoks> pa onda kaj da ja sad napravim
<Mmike> ivoks tebi u biti nije stalo da se to popravi, nego samo rantas na glas :)
<ivoks> tako je
<Mmike> k'o ja s mysqlom :)
<jelly-home> tako treba! 
<ivoks> 2007 sam bio pribijen na stup srama
<ivoks> zato sto sam napravio wifi-radar paket 
<jelly-home> jel radio *PING*
<ivoks> radio je
<jelly-home> \o/
<ivoks> polemika je bila 'zasto to nisi prvo stavio u debian'
<ivoks> nakon polemike sam pokusao, pa naletio na zid
<jelly-home> zato sto je debian birokratska melasa
<ivoks> da bi nakon nekog vremena neki drugi paket zavrsio u debianu
<ivoks> i ok, ja dropao svoj iz ubuntua
<ivoks> poslao patcheve liku
<ivoks> niti jedan odgovor od njega
<ivoks> a ni patcheve nije ukljucio :)
<jelly-home> bas njemu drito?
<ivoks> bas njemu
<jelly-home> to bi ja kao bug report -- dodajte ove ispravke u paket 
<ivoks> upstream posalje mail njemu, meni i ostalim paketarima u drugim distribucijama
<SilverSpace> sad sm dva sata umirao 
<ivoks> svi lijepo komuniciramo
<ivoks> al na moje pitanje lik iz debiana nece odgovoriti
<ivoks> na tudja hoce :)
<SilverSpace> zaludac me rasturio
<jelly-home> ivoks: dobro, to je idiot
<ivoks> da ne nabrajam dalje
<jelly-home> ivoks: sad imas #debian-ubuntu kanal na OFTC-u za promociju suradnje, bratstva i jedinstva
<ivoks> slicno je bilo i sa openhpi
<ivoks> debian-ha-maintainers su odbijali svaki moj prijedlog cijelih godinu dana
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: nemoj hebat
<ivoks> onda odustali od svojih paketa i prihvatili sve prijedloge... odjednom
<ivoks> do tad je to sve bilo 'glupo'
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: upravo zbog takvih slucajeva
<ivoks> ok, ne svi, ali jedan lik :)
<Mmike> e, ivoks
<Mmike> Setting up geoip-database (1.4.7~beta6+dfsg-1) ...
<Mmike> Setting up libapache2-mod-geoip (1.2.5-2) ...
<Mmike> Enabling module geoip.
<Mmike> i to je debian 5!
<jelly-home> to si vec reko :-)
<Mmike> kaj rantas ti?
<Mmike> ne, ono je ubuntu bio
<jelly-home> meni sve to izgleda isto :-)
<ivoks> Mmike: ne kuzis sto sam rekao
<ivoks> Mmike: kada dodje security nadogradnja za paket
<ivoks> Mmike: php postinst bi trebao a) ne napraviti nista ili b) restartati apache
<ivoks> a) se preferira
<ivoks> ono sto se desi je c) reload apachea
<ivoks> koji ne ma smisla
<Mmike> hm
<jelly-home> uglavnom ne c) sjebati trenutno radeci apache
<Mmike> moram to protestirati
<ivoks> da se razumijemo, nisam provjeravao je li tako u ubuntuu
<ivoks> mozda je isto sranje
<ivoks> ali nisam do sad to uocio, pa si mislim da ipak nije tako
<ivoks> senko ranta o sumama :)
<ivoks> fak
<ivoks> nisam to poslao
<SilverSpace> svskakvi nas ima
<SilverSpace> nagradna igra na coca coli a na cepu ne vidis ispis
<SilverSpace> svi malo coravi ne vide kod
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> vec sam si reko kupiti vovecalo za takve sitne stvari to me i na hardweru muci 
<lizard_> SilverSpace, corava posla :)
<SilverSpace> lizard_: ma da znam
<SilverSpace> neki dan trebao sam sa baterije procitati kod Lenovo radi garancije i kita sitno pre sitno
<SilverSpace> http://coca-cola.hr/
<SilverSpace> hm 
<SilverSpace> mislim da im to krece tek za petnajst dana
<SilverSpace> ili ne 15.4
<ivoks> hahaha
<ivoks> http://dustinland.com/archives/archives489.html
<SilverSpace> majke ti :)
<Mmike> jel' moze ssh bez passworda i bez kljuca?
<jelly-home> sad bi ti svasta
<ivoks> lol
<ivoks> moze
<ivoks> sa kerberosom, npr :)
<jelly-home> hehe
<jelly-home> nekako mi se cini da bi on nesto jednostavnije
<jelly-home> NEMA JEDNOSTAVNIJE OD KEYPAIRA MMIKE
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> imam klijenta
<Mmike> koji se hoce iz svog ureda (fixni ip) spajati bez passworda 
<Mmike> pa sam samo htio potvrdu da ne moze :)
<ivoks> pa kljucevi
<Mmike> a da
<jelly-home> pa moze, keypair
<Mmike> i onda ce si napraviti kljuc bez passworda
<jelly-home> da
<ivoks> pa da
<Mmike> i pitaj boga di ce ici s tim kljucem i tko ce mu ga kako maznuti
<jelly-home> jos bolje, ti mu napravi kljuc
<ivoks> Mmike: napravi da se prvo spoji VPN-om
<ivoks> Mmike: pa onda SSH-om
<ivoks> i taj kljuc vrijedi samo iz VPN subneta
<ivoks> i bok
<Mmike> too much fuss :)
<jelly-home> ivoks: isti kua, opet ima sve kljuceve na istoj makini
<ivoks> pa da
<ivoks> ali i da popusi ssh kljuc, nije takav problem
<jelly-home> ak vec ima fiksni ip moze se limitirati taj kljuc po tome i basta
<Mmike> 'Sorry, ssh can't be configured to use passwordless and keyless access'
<jelly-home> kupi smartcard, stavi private key unutra, i posalji mu ;-)
<Mmike> ha, javio se nazad lik! :)
<Mmike> vec ima setupirane kljuceve na ostalim serverima
<Mmike> al' si ih nezna sam skopirati
<Mmike> koja munja :)
<Mmike> a lik odrzava pornhost :)
<Mmike> e, taj smartcard
<Mmike> jel' to provaljivo?
<Mmike> u teoriji je, right?
<Mmike> jer si nisam ja sam napucao kljuc unutra
<Mmike> nego onaj tko je stvorio smartcard
<Mmike> ili krivo brijem?
<SilverSpace> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/04/control-totem-by-clapping-no-seriously/
<jelly-home> Mmike: _navodno_ su mozda u zadnjoj provali u RSA maznuli secrete za neke smartcardove, makar RSA veli da vjerojatno nisu
<jelly-home> ne, to je za SecurID tokene
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nezna ili ne stigne od drkanja
<SilverSpace> :)
<Neuromanc> http://www.profitiraj.hr/novosti/apple-ostvario-vece-prihode-od-microsofta-–-ipad-bacio-windowse-u-crveno/
<SilverSpace> jeste vidjeli ovo http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/04/adobe-photoshop-for-linux-definitely-on-the-radar/
<SilverSpace> kaj ovaj chrome cucla proc
<Neuromanc> ah iexplore mi zna uzeti cijelu jezgru...
<Neuromanc> chrome je mlad
<SilverSpace> tj. neke stranice ga dave
<Neuromanc> bude se valjda upristojio
<SilverSpace> Neuromanc: sjecam se te faze kod ff
<darkwood> poz, jel se moze kak vidjeti bash history ali od pocetka do kraja, jer po defaultu se brisu stare linije
<Neuromanc> ff nije nikad prosao tu fazu...
<Neuromanc> kako mi on zna sjebati komp to je maestralno
<SilverSpace> evo kako malo srediti Unity panel systray whitelist http://is.gd/dupzkX
<SilverSpace> darkwood: kad nisi stavio da ti pamti beskonacno
<SilverSpace> mislim da ne
<darkwood> :U
<darkwood> di se to namijesti da pamti zauvijek
<SilverSpace> u gnome terminal opcijama
<SilverSpace> u tvojem profilu
<darkwood> nemam gui trenutno 
<SilverSpace> hm 
<SilverSpace> trebao bi nac di je to zapisao
<SilverSpace> darkwood: to mozes namjestiti u bashrc
<SilverSpace> .bashrc
<SilverSpace> sad sam se sjetio da sam to vidio da se tu moze namjestiti
<SilverSpace> ne pitaj kak :)
<darkwood> thx, iden onda guglnem
<SilverSpace> darkwood: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-tiphow-to-add-date-and-time-to-your-bash-history.html
<SilverSpace> ja naso :)
<darkwood>     export HISTSIZE=500
<darkwood> :D
<darkwood> ovo se odnosi na kolko linija pamti?
<SilverSpace> da
<SilverSpace> imas i da ti duplikate ne stavi
<ivoks> kaj u zagrebu kisa pada?
<SilverSpace> ivoks: da
<ivoks> hahahahaha
<darkwood> SilverSpace, se treba restartat bash nakon unosa u .bashrc
<Mmike> kod mene je sunce
<ivoks> kod mene nema 1 oblaka
<SilverSpace> darkwood: moras samo ucitati 
<SilverSpace> bez restarta
<SilverSpace> zaboravio naredbu
<SilverSpace> ili restartat bash :)
<jelly-home> ivoks: i kisa i sunce istovremeno, pa ko voli
<jelly-home> sad je kiša kao prestala tu na Trešnjevki (Trešnjevci?)
<ivoks> jelly-home: ovako nekako? http://www.flickr.com/photos/jammingadventures/5669675628/in/photostream/
<SilverSpace> ivoks: mrzim te :D
<ivoks> :)
<jelly-home> ivoks: ne vidim kišu nigdje?
<ivoks> http://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/217725_2059158479063_1247697124_32487317_2252763_n.jpg
<jelly-home> daj GPS koordinate pa da usmjerimo orbitalni laser
<ivoks> http://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/226668_2059149958850_1247697124_32487315_7747434_n.jpg
<jelly-home> ova mrlja gore lijevo je neko stavio prst na objektiv?
<ivoks> http://yfrog.com/h6yx2moj
<jelly-home> vidim da se ponavlja
<ivoks> ma to je mobitel
<ivoks> desire ima los fotic
<ivoks> mozda je nesto bilo na 'objektivu'
<ivoks> vidio sam 8 ljudi u moru danas
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WCisg19Bv7o&feature=autoplay&list=PLFBA6E0F4672AC747&index=2&playnext=5
<ivoks> Mmike: ? :)
<ivoks> Mmike: je u romanticnom raspolozenju
<SilverSpace> ja da idem za vikend na more (josnije sigurno) okupao bi se sigurno
<ivoks> pa ja ovdje zivim
<SilverSpace> bemti propala mi vecera 
<Mmike> ivoks, jesi se prijavio? :) boravisnu placas i to? :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> budem, kada obrt prebacim u firmu
<ivoks> za 20ak dana
<hbogner> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/ocz-velodrive/108320.aspx
<hbogner> heh
<SilverSpace> hbogner: cijena jedan posteni novi auto :)
<jelly-home> hbogner: već postoje takvi uređaji sa SLC čipovima, OCZ je novi igrač na tom tržištu
<jelly-home> ak nemaš drugog izbora jer ti je šugava baza prespora, tutneš 2-4 takva (u RAID1 ili RAID10) i nadaš se najboljem
<jelly-home> neko vrijeme sam gledao jel bi stavio SSD na postfix mail queue i smanjio farmu sa 4 na 1-2 servera
<Mmike> kak je pidgin spor
<Mmike> uzas
<ivoks> Strong enough to pull dents out of a car door (unfortunately tested and proven by GoPro) or stay attached to an airplane at 200mph+, proven though not endorsed by GoPro per FAA rules.
<Mmike> mi imamo munin-mega-server koji polla sve servere naokolo i crta grafice
<Mmike> cijela munin instalacija (sve .rrd baze i ino) stoje na SSDovima
<jelly-home> jer djubre radi zilion random writeova i drukcije ne bi islo
<ivoks> jel se igrao netko sa collectd?
<jelly-home> isto kao i neke snimalice nekih iptv providera
<ivoks> usporedio munin i collectd?
<jelly-home> mi smo još na cricketu, kakav munin kakvi bakrači
<Mmike> neznam za collectd
<jelly-home> collectd izgleda kao da bi mogao biti zamjena za cricketov collector koji jede CPUa ko blesav
<Mmike> munin je tu od pamtivijeka, pa eto, valjda zato
<jelly-home> "It does not generate graphs. It can write to RRD files, but it cannot generate graphs from these files."
<jelly-home> munin je friško novo za mene ;-)
<Mmike> munin je super jer je megajednostavan
<Mmike> apt-get install munin
<Mmike> i imas crtanlije
<ivoks> collectd ima hrpu mogucnosti
<Mmike> jos dodas munin-plugins-extra i imas jos crtanlija
<ivoks> od spremanja nda disk, ram, sto god
<Mmike> kazes munin-node-configure --suggest i ovaj sam sve skonfigurira
<jelly-home> web page od cricketa nije mijenjan od 2003 ili tako neke ;-)
<ivoks> http://www.rottenbytes.info/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/goodbyemunin.png
<jelly-home> ooh, collectd utilizes a data push model, i. e. the data is collected and sent (pushed) to a multicast group or server.
<jelly-home> to bi moglo biti skalabilno
<ivoks> tako je
<ivoks> mi ga koristimo u jednom projektu
<ivoks> http://www.rottenbytes.info/?p=309
<jelly-home> mi imamo... ne znam iskreno koliko sourceva, vjerojatno 3-5k i sa svakog treba pokupit pola snmp stabla ;-)
<jelly-home> 130k vrijednosti izgleda
<ivoks> Mmike: http://auxesis.github.com/visage/
 * ivoks predvidja da ce vidjeti collectd i visage do kraja dana na ubuntu-hr.org
<Mmike> ehh
<Mmike> probaj, i mene zanima
<Mmike> nemoj ubiti munin
<jelly-home> ajd dobro da nisam u nadzornom centru pa me ne briga za to kako to tocno radi :->
<ivoks> mislio sam da ces ti staviti :)
<Mmike> hahahh :)
<Mmike> budem, al' necu stici danas :)
<jelly-home> uf, taj visage je u rubyju
<ivoks> da, to je malo bed...
<Mmike> da, i ja sam imao taj 'uf' :)
<ivoks> svi smo :D
<jelly-home> nije sto je ruby, nego sto je spor ;-)
<ivoks> a pazi ovo
<ivoks> The exec-munin.px plugin allows to use plugins that were written for Munin with collectd’s Exec plugin.
<jelly-home> compatability is important
<SilverSpace> http://slike.hr/slike/z/zg_d3aad.png
<SilverSpace> nevera se sprema
<SilverSpace> http://twitpic.com/4r1jdz
<SilverSpace> bome v zagorju je tuca bila
<jelly-home> ivoks: povremeno je korisno spojiti dva ili vise grafova ad-hoc i usporedjivati ili zbrajati ili nesto, mislim da sam vidio neka Flash rjesenja, ali koliko god cudno zvucalo ruby i javascript i svg zvuce bolje od toga
<ivoks> Marijana i Nemeš su se još jednom seksali. Čak 15 minuta
<ivoks> :DDD
<jelly-home> tko su M. i N.
<ivoks> cimpanze s RTL-a
<jelly-home> and why do we care
<ivoks> pa to je na naslovnici jutarnjeg :D
<jelly-home> bez konteksta zvuči kao Big Brother ili neki drugi reality, yup
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/video-brutalni-nogometas-ubojica-sove-mora-platiti-10-000-eura-/942544/
<ivoks> koji krelac
<jelly-home> kad ce hrvatska imati kazne proporcionalne primanjima i vrijednosti vlasnistva
<igustin> jelly-home: ne znam dal' se šališ, ali svejedno: debconf11.debconf.org ;)
<drj_cro> pa fora je ovaj novi gui
<jelly-home> igustin: mislim, di je free upad i smjestaj
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: to o kazne proporcionalne primanjima i vrijednosti vlasnistva kod nas nikad kad ima rodaka 
<SilverSpace> bogatiji imaju vise rodaka
<ivoks> ma pricam ti price
<ivoks> svi se snalaze
<SilverSpace> istina
<Neuromanc> chrome 11...
<Neuromanc> kud prije
<Neuromanc> windows je tek do rednog broja 7 dosao
<ivoks> znam ljude koji nemaju nista, bas nista, al ima nekoga u policiji, nekoga u zagreb parkingu, itd...
<SilverSpace> da znam 
<jelly-home> ah, "We will attempt to offer sponsored registration to all interested individuals who request it."
<ivoks> jednostavno smo takav narod
<SilverSpace> hebiga
<Neuromanc> ja nemam nikog nigdje za srediti mi nesto...
<Neuromanc> sve moram sam rjesavati...
<Neuromanc> sto niej tako lose, bar znam da se ne smijem dovesti u sranje
<SilverSpace> bas to je onda zacarani krug
<SilverSpace> moram obrisat aliase 
<SilverSpace> zbog njih zaboravim sve naredbe
<SilverSpace> nije ni ovaj Shotwell tak losh
<Neuromanc> ivoks gdje je najbolje reklamirati apartmane?
<jelly-home> ivoks: prelazis obrt->doo zbog prometa ili neceg drugog?
<ivoks> jelly-home: vise razloga
<ivoks> ne toliko zbog prometa
<ivoks> a u neku ruku i da
<ivoks> komplicirano :)
<ivoks> Neuromanc: ne znam :D
<ivoks> Neuromanc: ja to radim na googlu
<jelly-home> jesi jos na igli?  Pa u jednu ruku da, ...
<ivoks> joj, morat cu sve ugovore popravljati...
<ivoks> zaboravio na to
<jelly-home> limit na godisnji promet bez ulaza u PDV je trenutno 200kkn?
<ivoks> milja
<jelly-home> oh, nice
<ivoks> promet nista ne znaci
<jelly-home> doduse necu nikad imati toliko ;-)
<jelly-home> mm, dohodak mislim, naplacene usluge i dobra
<ivoks> ako imas milju prometa ili milju vlasnistva
<ivoks> 200k?
<ivoks> 200k se vrlo brzo naplati
<jelly-home> jos kad bi toliko i ostalo
<ivoks> mislim da je milja dohotka
<ivoks> od 200k ti ostane drek
<Mmike> 300k prometa
<Mmike> i moras u PDV
<ivoks> ah, sorry
<ivoks> pdv
<ivoks> ja mislio obrt u firmu
<ivoks> kada sam ja otvarao obrt, za pdv je bila granica od 90k
<ivoks> to sam probio odmah
<jelly-home> da, dugo vremena je bila 85k
<ivoks> razlog zasto prebacujem u firmu
<ivoks> je sto cu radje ovaj novi posao raditi kao zaposlenik
<ivoks> nego da to sjeda u obrt
<ivoks> ostat cu bez svega onda
<jelly-home> eh, kad si u PDVu onda ti je vjerojatno bolje da
<ivoks> nema veze s pdvom
<ivoks> porez na dobit je sranje
<ivoks> pdv ionako nije tvoj novac
<jelly-home> nista ja to ne razumijem, ak vlasnik oce izvuci lovu s obrta sto placa?
<ivoks> ako si obrtnik
<ivoks> sva lova koju dobijes je dohodak obrta
<ivoks> na kraju godine, ako si prihodovao 300.000k, drzava ti sjeda na dobar dio toga, skoro pola
<jelly-home> \o/
<ivoks> a ako je firma, drzava sjeda na dobit firme
<ivoks> e sad... ako dogovoris ugovor na obrt, sve sto dobijes kroz taj ugovor je dohodak od obrta
<ivoks> ako prebacis obrt u firmu, i zaposlis se za trecu firmu
<ivoks> onda je to tvoj novac, kao sto je i bilo kojeg drugog zaposlenika
<ivoks> a firma i dalje placa porez na dobit na ono sto je firma zaradila
<ivoks> koliko god se drzava busala u prsa o malom i srednjem poduzetnistvu
<ivoks> obrtnici placaju veci porez nego firme
<jelly-home> dakle manje ces placati drzavi ak si sam svoj zaposlenik i dajes si pristojnu placu a firmi ne ostane nis, nego ak imas obrt i predjes cifru
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> ali onda imas drugih problema, vrlo aktualnih u HR
<ivoks> kao firma, izdajes R1
<jelly-home> dole je vjerojatno prirez mizeran
<ivoks> i placas PDV po izdavanju racuna
<ivoks> a ako si obrtnik, placas PDV po uplati na R2
<ivoks> znaci, kao obrtnik uvijek imas novaca za PDV
<ivoks> kao firma... mozes izdati racun od pola milje kuna
<ivoks> i drzava ce te traziti PDV kroz 30 dana, iako ti novci jos nisu sjeli
<ivoks> jos ako ti ne sjednu nikad, najebo si
<ivoks> domino efekt
<jelly-home> taj dio mi je poznat, drzavu ne zanima sto je likvidnost i placanja takva kakva je
<ivoks> ne placaju tebi, ti ne placas drzavi, drzava nema novaca i eto sranja
<ivoks> problem je do nedavno bio sto se drzava zaduzivala da bi placala svoje fiksne ideje
<jelly-home> samo do nedavno?
<ivoks> zaduzivanje poskupjelo, drzava posuduje manje
<ivoks> pa da, u zadnje vrijeme problemi s drzavnom nisu vise tako veliki
<ivoks> moze se reci da uredno placaju, kroz mjesec-dva
<ivoks> ja nemam problema s placanjem, ali moji partneri imaju...
<Neuromanc> manje?
<ivoks> i to samo s privatnicima
<Neuromanc> 14 mijardi kuna je planirani deficit ove godine
<ivoks> deficit nije problem
<ivoks> zaduzivanje isto nije problem
<Neuromanc> svaki dan država troši 40 miliona kuna više nego što skupi prihoda
<ivoks> problem je kada se zaduzujes za place
<Neuromanc> svaki dan, svaku subotu i nedjelju
<ivoks> a to nasa drzava radi
<jelly-home> oni i dalje moraju reorganizirati upravu i rijesiti se/prekvalificirati 20% osoblja
<Neuromanc> tko će to vratiti?
<ivoks> zaduzuje se za tekuce troskove; to je debilizam
<Neuromanc> bit ćemo robovi dok je svijeta i vijeka
<ivoks> naravno da moraju
<ivoks> Neuromanc: postoje drzave koje su duznije
<Neuromanc> ovo je zagarantiran put u propast
<ivoks> ali su se zaduzivale za proizvodnju
<ivoks> a ne za trosak
<ivoks> nasa se drzava zaduzuje da trosi, a ne da stvara
<ivoks> necemo biti robovi, sve se to da rijesiti
<Neuromanc> mi smo se zaduživali da bi nogometni klubovi od tih para kupovali igraće
<ivoks> imamo mi dobrog potencijala, samo treba proci neko vrijeme
<jelly-home> nogometni klubovi su sica bojim se
<ivoks> na zalost, 50 godina komunizma unisti pamet
<ivoks> jer ne gledas kako stati i nekome na rep, ali da kasnije bude bolje
<ivoks> nego samo gledas kako smiriti mase
<ivoks> a smiris ih novcem
<jelly-home> kratkorocno
<ivoks> da
<jelly-home> po mogucnost do iducih izbora
<ivoks> to je kako nasi politicari gledaju, kratkorocno
<ivoks> najbitnije je ostati na vlasti, a ne vladati
<jelly-home> prvi koji krene rezati ce izgubiti izbore jer su ljudi bedasti
<jelly-home> al taj prvi je to trebao poceti 2000 ili tako neke :-|
<ivoks> mi smo se u ratu manje zaduzivali nego sad
<ivoks> ok, zaduzili se za ceste
<ivoks> ali ne mozes se zaduzivati za place i mirovine
<ivoks> nema za place, nema
<ivoks> kao i firma
<ivoks> ako nema za place - zatvaranje
<ivoks> nama je proracun narasao, koliko, 2-3 puta u zadnjih 15 godina
<Neuromanc> ovo je jedan stvarni idiocracy
<ivoks> uprava se nije povecala
<ivoks> gdje su ti novci potroseni onda?
<Neuromanc> 33 miliona kuna je bio u godini uvođenja pdv-a
<Neuromanc> 33 milijarde
<Neuromanc> sad je preko 120 milijardi
<ivoks> a sad je preko 100
<ivoks> da
<SilverSpace> bash mi uporno izvlaci datum 130409
<jelly-home> plus sto se sad vise skoro nema sto prodati
<jelly-home> osim jeli, zemlje i vode
<ivoks> ne izvlacimo iz turizma nista
<ivoks> a od njega zivimo
<ivoks> subvencioniramo suvisak najskuplje psenice u europi
<ivoks> poljoprivredni proizvodi su tako skupi da su podravka/zvijezda i ostali postali trgovci, a ne proizvodjaci
<ivoks> kad svi mulci oce psenicu proizvoditi
<ivoks> najlakse je; ne treba nista raditi, a raste
<ivoks> murter je nekad bio pojam u maslinarstvu
<jelly-home> nb: mi trebamo imati vlastitu proizvodnju hrane za svaki slucaj, ali to terba organizirati kak spada da kosta manje
<ivoks> danas na prste jedne ruke mozes pobrojati mlade koji se bave maslinama
<ivoks> poljoprivreda pati od jednog problema
<ivoks> jednog jedinog koji je uzrok ostalima
<ivoks> koliko kuca u slavoniji, toliko zemljoradnika
<ivoks> svako obraduje svojih par kvadrata
<ivoks> prije bi imao kombinat kojemu si *morao* donijeti sve
<ivoks> sada se nece sami dogovoriti da zajedno rade
<ivoks> pa koliko kuca, toliko traktora
<jelly-home> i svaki ima novi traktor!
<jelly-home> e :-)
<ivoks> a traktor u hr kosta isto koliko i u rfrancuskoj
<jelly-home> kojim moze obraditi zemlju od cijelog sela i onog pored
<ivoks> i mozes se jebat
<ivoks> ne mozes biti jeftiniji od francuza
<ivoks> ne moze
<ivoks> i zato jedemo kruh s psenicom iz srbije
<ivoks> a nasa psenica puni silose i trune
<ivoks> jer je preskupa
<ivoks> i onda se seljaci bune
<ivoks> treba ih sve pogaziti tim njihovim traktorima
<ivoks> budale
<ivoks> uvijek je netko drugi kriv
<ivoks> i svi cekaju da vlada nesto napravi
<ivoks> valjda da izmisle novac ili sta
<ivoks> nitko ne stvara vrijednost, a vlada im je uvijek kriva za sve
<ivoks> da nije idealna, nije, ali nece biti bolje dok ljudi sami ne pocnu raditi
<ivoks> bolje receno, organizirati svoj rad
<ivoks> bit ce bolje
<ivoks> :)
<jelly-home> nemres nasem seljaku reci sta i kako treba radit, valjda on zna bolje
<ivoks> pa to vrijedi za sve nas
<jelly-home> eyup
<ivoks> svi su politicari, nogometni izbornici, pametnjakovici...
<ivoks> pocevsi od mene :)
<ivoks> ne daj boze da netko zna bolje; nezamislivo :)
<jelly-home> 17 redova nije puno za monolog
<ivoks> hehe
<ivoks> evo, sutim
<ivoks> ionako sam na sastanku
<SilverSpace> jos malo pa ce racan postati svetac 
<ivoks> pa postali su i drugi politicari, zasto ne i on
<ivoks> :)
<SilverSpace> gadi mi se to
<ivoks> jebiga... tako je bilo u zadnjih 100 godina
<ivoks> to nam je u krvi
<ivoks> mi zelimo vodju s kojim se ne moze razgovarati
<ivoks> ne upravu, nego diktatora
<ivoks> jer smo preglupi sami razmisljati
<ivoks> ah
<ivoks> 19:46 < ivoks> evo, sutim
<SilverSpace> da a kad dode do razgovora onda dode do rata
<jelly-home> problem s diktatorima je sto obicno imaju gole otoke
<ivoks> dodobas: si tu?
<SilverSpace> http://www.tweetdeck.com/twitter/viper__/~anbOb
<ivoks> jel netko slagao openvpn na windows 7?
<ivoks> openvpn klijent
<budz0r> ivoks: jesam ja, ali ne sjecam se vise bas koju verziju klijenta sam koristio
<ivoks> ne rade mi polovicne rute
<ivoks> ono, da se samo odredjeni subnet ruta preko vpna
<ivoks> Rus je kupio brod pa je agencija koja ju je angažirala zatražila da manekenka i zabavi bogatog snoba
<ivoks> Manekenka Dora: Ponašali su se kao da smo eskort-dame
<ivoks> a sta je mislila da ce bit?
<ivoks> :D
<budz0r> :)
<HmmZ0r> cuj vidi da isljukcis ipv6 u win7, mozda pomogne. meni je u par apstraktnih problema.
<ivoks> problem je sto nemam win 7 da to ispitujem sam
<budz0r> uff, good luck ;)
<ivoks> jebo ih win
<ivoks> klijent me sam pitao 'a zar mi moramo koristiti win? jel mozemo nes drugo?'
<ivoks> da me to pitao prije 6 mjeseci, nitko sretniji od mene
<ivoks> al su u medjuvremenu kupili neku windows aplikaciju
<ivoks> koja je toliko losa, da ne radi preko ADSL-a
<ivoks> a autorov prijedlog je 'neka se spajaju VNC-om na windows stroj u uredu'
<ivoks> al ne mogu onda svi koristiti, vec samo jedan
<ivoks> 'onda neka kupe remote desktop licence'
<ivoks> to je rjesenje :)
<ivoks> a ovi uzeli njegovo rjesenje jer je bilo jeftinije od web-based rjesenja
<ivoks> nisu htjeli slusati :)
<SilverSpace> Gps gpx editor i ostale kerifeke fakat mocno http://www.gpsvisualizer.com/
<SilverSpace> ups 
<HmmZ0r> Despite those numbers, Microsoft seems to be feeling the heat from Apple and Google among others, as evinced by a company-wide pay raise given out last week, heh :)
<HmmZ0r> bitche im se osipa development :
<rsedak> ivoks: neka pate
<jelly-home> hehehe, probaj tako reci klijentu pa vidi sta ce bit
<jelly-home> idem sad probat taj famozni ubuntu
<rsedak> jelly-home: Pa to sam jednom klijentu i rekao
<ivoks> kazes, trazis posao? :)
<rsedak> ma to je bilo prije par godina, i dalje smo suradjivali, i slusali su me.
<rsedak> ali su malo zapali u priojekte koji su bili iznad njihovih mogucnosti, pa se sjetili da bih ja njih mogao kreditirati( kasnili s placanjem racuna)
<rsedak> pa sam im se zahvalio na surafdnji
<ivoks> :)
<rsedak> ivoks: btw imam posao :-)
<ivoks> ma salio sam se
<rsedak> ivoks: i poceo sam raditi za strance:-) istina ne berem kao ti, ali ipak berem :-)
<ivoks> ko da ja berem ne znam kaj
<ivoks> da berem, sve bi vas zaposlio :D
<Neuromanc> i tak
<rsedak> ivoks: nebih ze buni da me zaposlis i za uzvrat vratis "pristoju"placu :-)
<rsedak> recimo 20Kkn netto :-)
<ivoks> Neuromanc: aj sad ti neki vic
<ivoks> :)
<rsedak> :-)
<rsedak> broj 6 :-)
<jelly-home> eh, Mmike to puno bolje isprica
<ivoks> koje?
<chaky> ppa.launchpad.net je nesto spor danas?
<Neuromanc> vic...
<Neuromanc> ivoks ja imam 3 djece
<Neuromanc> anegdote su bolje od viceva
<Neuromanc> ali sam obicno preumoran da bih ih zapamtio
<Neuromanc> 20 kkn neto je zasad daleko...
<Neuromanc> ali to je cilj kojem treba teziti
<ivoks> da, sretno :)
<ivoks> to je vise od prosjecne place u luksemburgu :)
<ivoks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_monthly_average_wage
<ivoks> gle ukrajina
<ivoks> 200eura
<Neuromanc> ja vrijedim vise od prosjecnog luksmburca
<ivoks> na hrt2 neki lik glumi hrvata
<ivoks> koji los naglasak
<Neuromanc> doma
<Neuromanc> ziva meta
<Neuromanc> doma tv
<ivoks> mislis?
<ivoks> luksemburg je najbogatija zemlja EU
<SilverSpace> http://www.24sata.hr/crna-kronika-news/hondom-naletio-na-auto-koji-se-ukljucivao-u-promet-i-poginuo-219116
<SilverSpace> :( sa koliko se ovaj dopeljao 
<SilverSpace> sjecam se na kvatricu kad je usao tako u ficeka i fico se okrenuo na bok sa zapiknutim motorom u njemu
<Neuromanc> da, a ja sam stvorio najbolje programersko natjecanje u europi
<Neuromanc> ne neki luksemburzanin
<Neuromanc> dakle vrijedim vise od prosjecnog luksemburzanina
<Neuromanc> jos samo da to kapitaliziram:)
<rsedak> Neuromanc: budes,vjerujem u to, imas jako dobar plan, samo ga trebas realizirati
<ivoks> ja nisam upucen :)
<ivoks> o cemu je rijec?
<rsedak> ivoks: to je Velika Tajna :-)
<SilverSpace> obozavam tomboy
<ivoks> 'noc
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ykwqXuMPsoc
<hbogner> SilverSpace, jucer sam to vidio
<SilverSpace> moram si staviti to za zvonjavu telefona
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly-home> better in original flash!
<jelly-home> dakle http://www.weebls-stuff.com/songs/Narwhals/
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: pa koliko ovo traje
<SilverSpace> ne vrti se valjda u krug
<jelly-home> pa da :-)
<jelly-home> youtube ima samo dvije iteracije 
<SilverSpace> sve cekam da prestane :)
<SilverSpace> ln
<oki_> dobro večer
<oki_> svima
<oki_> i onda kakva je ova nova verzija ubunta Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwhal
<SilverSpace> oki_: kasnis svi smo se vec spremili na spavanje
<SilverSpace> :)
<oki_> a nisam ni stiga cili dan u pogonu tek sada uvatia vrimena
<oki_> ništa onda, laku noć
<oki_> pa se čujemo
<oki_> pozdrav svima
<SilverSpace> i ja odoh
<SilverSpace> ln
<calmpitbull> ima netko tablet pc
<calmpitbull> vecer
#ubuntu-hr 2011-04-30
 * chaky napokon presao na 64bit Kubuntu :)
<HmmZ0r> da vidim i taj natty jel doduse xubuntu :P
<HmmZ0r> kolko upgradeam, ne znam koja je verzija inicijalno bilo ono fresh install 
<calmpitbull> dobar jutar
<calmpitbull> kako smo
<lizard_> jutro
<calmpitbull> kaj se radi na takav prekrasan dan
<lizard_> evo ja sam u problemu
<calmpitbull> lova?
<calmpitbull> droga?
<lizard_> na nije lova u pitanju :)
<calmpitbull> znaci droga
<lizard_> banalna stvar ... ubuntu 11.04 skinut s sluzbenog sajta ne radi
<calmpitbull> m ada
<lizard_> :)
<lizard_> da
<calmpitbull> ma imas jos par sajtova
<lizard_> taman sam stavio torrent
<lizard_> doc ce to brzo
<calmpitbull> http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/
<calmpitbull> ja mislim da bi i ovdje trebao bit
<lizard_> pitanje jeli server inacica ima gui ?
<calmpitbull> tehnicko pitanje----zasto je potrebno stavit laptop na adapter kad se radi update
<chaky> calmpitbull: da ti nebi slucajno nestalo baterije usred nadogradnje paketa
<calmpitbull> samo zbog toga
<chaky> jep
<chaky> jer ako ti se ugasi laptop tijekom nadogradnje vaznih paketa, mozes se jebati kasnije. Potrebno bi bilo napraviti cistu instalaciju.
<calmpitbull> okidoki
<calmpitbull> jedno glupo pitanje 
<calmpitbull> kolko mora bit velicina  backgrounda za terminal
<calmpitbull> backgroun image
<calmpitbull> upotrebljava netko rxvt-unicode terminal
<lizard_> evo me opet
<lizard_> ovaj put s ubuntuom ... jos se privikavam
<hbogner> pozdrav
<calmpitbull> kako ide 11.04
<dru||d> poboljsali malo gnome shell .... sada ljepse izgleda :)
<calmpitbull> good for u
<calmpitbull> kaj znaci loopback na wifiju
<calmpitbull> zasto se nakon promjene mac addresse ne mogu spojit na local network i tome jos nemam mac filter
<calmpitbull> kaj se radi
<igustin> jelly-home: 11. svjetska Debian konferencija u Banja Luci
<calmpitbull> kud bas banja luka
<jelly-home> igustin: znam sto je debconf i gdje je, pitao sam za free smjestaj
<calmpitbull> mislis ubuntu smjestaj
<jelly-home> ?
<jelly-home> calmpitbull: ne kuzim
<calmpitbull> free
<calmpitbull> kuzis sada
<jelly-home> ne
<jelly-home> al nema veze
<calmpitbull> i ja mislim
<igustin> određen broj kotizacija za upad na konferenciju + troškovi smještaja su na trošak organizatora/sponzora
<igustin> dakle, do 08.05. do max 400 ljudi ne mora platiti ni kotizaciju ni smještaj
<igustin> jasnije?
<igustin> zakupili su valjda neki hotel ili tako nešto
<igustin> pričat će Adnan o tome na DC2011
<SilverSpace> upravo dao oglas prodajem laptop 
<SilverSpace> Notebook LENOVO ThinkPad Edge 13 13.3"
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: kolko je tezak?
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: Masa uređaja: 1.64 kg
<calmpitbull> SilverSpace gdje je oglas
<calmpitbull> SilverSpace: gdje je oglas
<SilverSpace> http://www.njuskalo.hr/lenovo-prijenosnici/notebook-lenovo-thinkpad-edge-13-13.3-oglas-2813930
<calmpitbull> SilverSpace: daj stavi svoje fotke...ovo mi nis ne znaci
<calmpitbull> kolko ima kila...2 ili manje
<calmpitbull> aha vidim sorry
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: savjet -- u oglas dodaj tocan machine number (XXXX-XXX) da se mogu specifikacije polgedati na Lenovo sajtu 
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: hebi ga
<SilverSpace> tog se nisam sjetio
<jelly-home> a nemres editirat naknadno?
<calmpitbull> moze se
<calmpitbull> kaj se moze dohvatit tko je sve na local networku sa terminalom
<calmpitbull> route -n
<calmpitbull> pogresni terminal :)
<jelly-home> calmpitbull: nmap-om možeš izlistati sve IP adrese koje se javljaju na ping
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/YKJCef
<jelly-home> nešto tipa nmap -sP 192.168.1.1-254
<jelly-home> e to, 0492-2DG ;-)
<calmpitbull> bas gledam
<calmpitbull> hvala
<calmpitbull> ako imas localku na 192.168.1.1
<calmpitbull> zanimljiv je ovaj nmap
<jelly-home> hm, sutra se ne radi
<jelly-home> ko je vidio praznik u nedjelju
<calmpitbull> kinezi
<calmpitbull> ako netko zeli kavu neka digne ruku
<lizard_> pozdrav društvo
<calmpitbull> pozdrav
<lizard_> da prijavim napokom mi radi ATI u ubuntu 11.04
<SilverSpace> lizard_: :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.fewt.com/2011/03/whitelist-utility-script-to-allow-apps.html
<SilverSpace> odlican howto
<SilverSpace> skriptica isprobana i radi
<SilverSpace> fuduntu :) http://www.fuduntu.org/
<lizard_> taman sam bio na tim stranicama :)
<SilverSpace> zanimljiva statistika jos se uvijek skidaju vise 32bitne verzije
<SilverSpace> bas bi me zanimalo kako stoji ubuntu sa time
<lizard_> jos ce proc neko vrijeme da se potpuno okrenemo 64 bit. verzijama
<jelly-home> "Unbelievable Performance"
<SilverSpace> ma da :)
<SilverSpace> imam sest destopa a ja uvijek sve naguram na jedan :)
<jelly-home> ja poceo sa 4 i sad sam na 9
<dodobas> 9 isto...
<jelly-home> jesu li ubuntu instalacijski CDovi hybrid image (da radi i kao boot cd i kao boot usb) ili ne?
<jelly-home> nekak nisam uspio bootati 11.04 installer sa sticka
<SilverSpace> lol baba ko baba http://is.gd/Hvdfec
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: meni na jednom racunali sa usb boota na drugom ne
<SilverSpace> isti stick
<SilverSpace> prije je bootalo na oba
<SilverSpace> cuna neka pizdarja
<calmpitbull> zanimljivo na starom hp laptopu ne sljaka wifi 
<calmpitbull> kaj se moze izbrisat system putem biosa
<calmpitbull> vec radi
<stanks> pozdrav svima
<stanks> pitanjce  u vezi igranja preko winea
<stanks> radi se konkretno o left4dead igri
<stanks> sa zadnjom verzijom wineq učita se normalno
<stanks> nakon loadanja kampanje, kad bih trebao "ući" u igru l4d se ruši
<stanks> koliko sam uspio prošvrljati po netu, izgleda da je problem sa atijem...po običaju
<calmpitbull> danas je netko sredio ati
<stanks> da li netko od vas ima atija i l4d i da li je uspio to igrati pod wineom
<stanks> kak to misliš sredio?
<calmpitbull> ma da mu radi kak treba
<stanks> imaš neki link?
<calmpitbull> > http://www.fewt.com/2011/03/whitelist-utility-script-to-allow-apps.html
<calmpitbull> ja mislim da je to
<SilverSpace> to su ikone u tray
<calmpitbull> ha ha
<calmpitbull> i nije negdje netko stavio nesto za ati
<stanks> da vidim
<calmpitbull> SilverSpace: tko je ima danas problema sa ATI-jem
<calmpitbull> lizard?
<SilverSpace> neznam
<Neuromanc> spor net u Cesarici...
<Neuromanc> ovo garant nije niti edge
<lizard_> calmpitbull, u mene ati sljaka najnormalnije
<lizard_> malo sam izgubio zivce s compizom
<lizard_> ali se je ok ... nisam se zafrkavao s wine-om
<lizard_> za to imam potrebam OS
<calmpitbull> volim win+broj=shortcut
<lizard_> ma nije mi nikako lega unity :)
<calmpitbull> meni sve vise i vise
<SilverSpace> Neuromanc: kaj si mi u susjetstvu
<SilverSpace> to si ti jos na moru :)
<igustin> calmpitbull: zar se to do sada nije moglo skonfigurirati?
<Neuromanc> da:)
<Neuromanc> bio u Selcu
<Neuromanc> danas otisao u Cesaricu
<Neuromanc> kod Baga
<Neuromanc> kak je mobilni net spor tu:)
<Neuromanc> u selcu je bar red velicina brze
<MmikeMRMA> http://www.fewt.com/2011/03/whitelist-utility-script-to-allow-apps.html
<MmikeMRMA> wtf?
<MmikeMRMA> Neuromanc, koja mreza?
<Neuromanc> t-mobile
<Neuromanc> mmike ali bogu iza nogu sam
<Neuromanc> jedno 7 km prije Karlobaga u nedodjiji
<Neuromanc> tak da je i ovo dobro
<Neuromanc> brda, zavojita obala, velebit
<Neuromanc> i nikog zivog na daleko
<MmikeMRMA> ja idem na hvar skoro
<MmikeMRMA> bas me zanima kak tamo (nece) radit internet
<Neuromanc> a to je drugo
<Neuromanc> u selcu mi je homebox letio
<Neuromanc> u naseljenim mjestima uglavnom nije problem
<Neuromanc> ok, u sezoni je nekad optereceno
<ivoks> slabi su kanadjani
<ivoks> 1:1 s bjelorusima igraju
<ivoks> varteks ima najlosiju stranicu u HR
<ivoks> ne mogu vjerovat da takva firma ima tako losu stranicu
<MmikeMRMA> ivoks, ti si pricao da imas app koji, kad te netko zove, pogleda po imenicima tko bi to mogao biti?
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> ali taj program ne radi s 2.3
<Mmike> btw, kak' ti radi Vipnet na moru  (u odnosu na tele2)?
<Mmike> nemam 2.3 jos :) jel' program downloabilan, ili?
<ivoks> morati ces se potruditi
<ivoks> t-com ga je kupio i maknuo s marketa
<Mmike> heh
<Mmike> thnx
<Neuromanc> vipnet mi radi dobro van sezone
<Neuromanc> u sezoni mi je uvijek bio preoterecen
<Neuromanc> odem do mora
<Neuromanc> cya
<ivoks> Mmike: http://www.androidzoom.com/android_applications/tools/hrcallerid_jpeh.html
<ivoks> al ne radi
<ivoks> http://www.fileboar.com/download/652905/3014720/HRCallerID.apk
<ivoks> e, ovo mi moglo ici :)
<SilverSpace> koji je paket pygtk
<ivoks> pygtk sigurno imas instaliran
<calmpitbull> zaspal za kompom
<SilverSpace> aha onda nije do njega
<SilverSpace> otvori mi samo sivi prozor
<Mmike> ivoks: much obliged!
<ivoks> novi chrome ima ruznu ikonicu
<jelly-home> mrmlj, unity se skroz strga kad zrotiram monitor
<ivoks> igustin: moras probati da bi vidio... win tipka se mogla konfigurirati za pokretanje programa, ali ovdje win tipka ima vise uloga; cak i samo pokretanje programa je 'sofisticiranije'
<calmpitbull> meni se strga monitor
<ivoks> igustin: npr... win+1 ce fokusirati aplikaciju koja je prva na popisu
<ivoks> igustin: ako aplikacija nije pokrenuta, onda ce ju win+1 pokrenuti
<ivoks> igustin: win+shift+1 ce uvijek pokrenuti novu instancu aplikacija, bez obzira je li vec pokrenuta ili nije
<calmpitbull> ili drzis win tipku pa vidis sve
<ivoks> svidja mi se ideja da se win tipka iskoristi
<calmpitbull> meni isto
<ivoks> vise-manje se uopce ne koristi na klasicnom desktopu
<calmpitbull> meni je to najbolja stvar od svega
<ivoks> ovdje se koristi za trazenje datoteka, aplikacija, pokretanje, resize...
<calmpitbull> a najlosija da se ne zeli connectat kad mijenjam mac adresu
<ivoks> jasno, nije sve idealno, ali budu se neke stvari ispeglale kroz release-dva
<ivoks> to nema veze s unityem
<calmpitbull> ma super je ovo
<ivoks> to je normalno i pozeljno ponasanje :)
<calmpitbull> koje
<ivoks> da ti eth0 ne radi kada zamijenis karticu
<jelly-home> no, to je manjeviše UI koji si imali u netbook izdanju, samo sad koristi compositing
<ivoks> jelly-home: ipak je nesto drugaciji
<ivoks> jelly-home: onaj s netbooka ne bi uopce bio upotrebljiv na desktopu
<ivoks> e sad... detalje ne znam jer nisam nikada koristio netbook
<jelly-home> bi, spojio sam neki dan netbook na 1680x1050 i radi ;-)
<ivoks> ali znam da je znacajno izmijenjen; ne sjecam se sto sve vec
<jelly-home> nema vise ikona na desktopu nego su u Win meniju
<ivoks> ima li monitora koji imaju vecu rezoluciju od 1080?
<jelly-home> imas appleov 30"
<jelly-home> 2560x1600
<ivoks> da?
<ivoks> imam ja 100cm tv, pa je 1080 max :)
<jelly-home> yep, TV je jedno a monitor drugo
<ivoks> slazem se
<jelly-home> kad gledam sa 2-3 metra ionako mi dosta i 480p 
<SilverSpace> vise manje sad mi rade sve ikone http://slike.hr/slike/p/prikazzaslona_38d85.png
<calmpitbull> kaj ti je ova ikona skroz sa ljeve strane
<calmpitbull> i vidim da imas dropbox
<ivoks> kaj ce ti to sve gore? :)
<jelly-home> još kad bi skužio kako da Alt-Tab prođe kroz sve prozore a ne samo trenutni desktop
<ivoks> ja bi radje widgete koristio
<ivoks> jelly-home: mislim da se to da namijestiti
<calmpitbull> pa alt tab ide kroz prozore
<ivoks> jelly-home: ctrl+alt+tab
<ivoks> :)
<calmpitbull> aha sorry vidim
<ivoks> jelly-home: ali to mozes sloziti u compiz settings bla bla
<calmpitbull> dobra fora
<jelly-home> ivoks: nemrem to sve jednom rukom naklikat :-)
<ivoks> znam :)
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: ikona da imam nesto za nadograditi
<jelly-home> aha to je običan compiz?
<ivoks> pa da
<jelly-home> pih :-)
<jelly-home> morao sam staviti "eksperimentalne" free drivere da bi opće radilo
<SilverSpace> a ova plava je neka obavjest
<ivoks> losi su kanadjani
<SilverSpace> ivoks: hokej gledas
<ivoks> da
<calmpitbull> pa nadogradi onda :)
<ivoks> svjetsko prvenstvo elitne skupine
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: jesam
<calmpitbull> onda dobro
<SilverSpace> :)
<calmpitbull> SliverSpace: kmet-doma?
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: ovo što liči na conky je conky?
<jelly-home> calmpitbull: pa ima i kmeta na poslu valjda
<ivoks> SilverSpace: zasto ne koristis widgete za to?
<calmpitbull> lol
<ivoks> golcina!
<calmpitbull> znas kaj znaci kmet 
<ivoks> iz mrtvog kuta zabio
<ivoks> golmanov gol :/
<ivoks> Kitarov :D
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: http://slike.hr/slike/p/prikazzaslona1_8adfb.png
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: je conky
<ivoks> SilverSpace: e, pitanje
<ivoks> SilverSpace: zasto imas i u conkyu i u trayu iste informacije? :)
<SilverSpace> ivoks: tak :)
<jelly-home> da se bolje vidi
<calmpitbull> zato sto to imaju svi u kvartu
<ivoks> iskreno, meni je conky malo... besmislen
<SilverSpace> ivoks: widgeti ,i nisu fora
<ivoks> rijetko kad radim tako da mogu gledati desktop
<ivoks> pa onda, s njim, da bi nesto vidio, moram nesto saltati
<jelly-home> kad imas siroki monitor ionako obicno nije sve prekriveno
<ivoks> ne znam, rijetko kad vidim desktop
<SilverSpace> conky cu zamjeniti i stavit samo neke informacije tj. info koji mi programi najvise zderu cpu i ram
<jelly-home> hmph, ne radi vpnc plugin za ovo mrežno čudo
<calmpitbull> ivoks: evo kod mene se vidi desktop http://www.flickr.com/photos/calmpitbull/5672997452/in/photostream
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: zasto nemas dropbox u trey
<calmpitbull> imam
<calmpitbull>  a gore ....zato sto mi tu i tam ne funkcionira open folder
<SilverSpace> tottham vodi kod chelsia
<SilverSpace> ?
<calmpitbull> mah nogomet 
<calmpitbull> pih
<ivoks> calmpitbull: super... dobit ces epilepticni napdaj
<calmpitbull> slina je tu
<Oki_> dobri dan
<calmpitbull> How does one hack neigbours network?: Ring on his doorbell and ask the neighbour if you can have a look at his AP because you have lost an arp!
<Neuromanc> nda
<Neuromanc> lost an arp
<Neuromanc> meni je uvijek bilo zanimljije koristiti svoj tethering
<Neuromanc> a doma imati solidan link
<jelly-home> hm, xchat ne koristi fensi Å¡mensi nevidljivi skrolbar
<calmpitbull> kako vidjet channels na irssi freedonet
<SilverSpace> ?
<jelly-home> calmpitbull: popis kanala?
<jelly-home> calmpitbull: /msg alis help
<jelly-home> pa onda /msg alis help list, i na kraju npr. /msg alis list *buntu*
<calmpitbull> jelly-home: vec pricam sa likovima, hvala ti
<calmpitbull> idem na pivo 
<Neuromanc> temelji iskopani...
<Neuromanc> i izbetonirani...
<calmpitbull-htc> radi ovaj htc il ne
<calmpitbull-htc> pivnica pivo cvarkuse i irc
<SilverSpace> tak se da
<lizard_> calmpitbull-htc, daj podjeli kako si se uspio spojit s HTC :)
<CrazyLemon> skines irc client i povezes se..nije neki big deal :D
<Neuromanc> :)
<lizard_> ali koja je to aplikatija u marketu
<CrazyLemon> androirc
<lizard_> hvala
<jelly-home> vjerojatno ih ima 30
<SilverSpace> za sto
<jelly-home> za irc
<SrebrniSvemir> Ops
<SrebrniSvemir> AndChat kod mene
<Yorkin> dobra večer
<Yorkin> ima koga... imam jedno pitanjce u vezi prelaza na ubuntu
<Yorkin> mislim... dal se isplati... treba mi ono... na uredskoj razini
<jelly-home> y...ebiga
<SilverSpace> jos jedan brzi
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/XANmX4 ovo sam probao na ubuntu i radi stvar
<SilverSpace> mislim da cu si uzet jedan kad mi dode novo racunalo
#ubuntu-hr 2011-05-01
<calmpitbull-htc> ne kuzim to
<calmpitbull-htc> zasto ne radi irssi na htcju
<Neuromanc> android verzija?
<calmpitb1ll> problem konekatnja irrsi client na androidu
<calmpitbull> ima netko irssi na androidu
<chaky> irssi na androidu ? Nisam znao da postoji irssi za android.
<chaky> ima ona aplikacija androirc za android mobitele
<Vlado9A3CY> bon zur :)
<calmpitbull-htc> guten tag
<Neuromanc> kak je ovdje mreza spora to je nevjerojatno
<Neuromanc> jutro
<calmpitbull-htc> gdje to
<calmpitbull-htc> ima li kdo irssi na androidu
<Neuromanc> Cesarica kod Karlobaga
<calmpitbull-htc> nikak da se spojim
<Neuromanc> calmpitbull-htc bolje koristi prave android aplikacije
<Vlado9A3CY> ali on bi bas irssi :)
<calmpitbull-htc> tako je
<calmpitbull-htc> ma imam ovaj irc 
<Neuromanc> a onda napravi andoid aplikaciju od njegovog sourceta
<calmpitbull-htc> ma postoji irssi za android...al nikak da se spojim
<Neuromanc> bas je lijepo kad stave velike slike na web...
<Neuromanc> pa njih 60 na stranicu...
<Neuromanc> i to ogromne, a prikazane smanjeno
<Neuromanc> ali ucitavanje trajeeeeeeeee
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> jutrooo
<calmpitbull-htc> jutro
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull-htc: pa stavi si AndChat
<SilverSpace> super radi
<calmpitbull-htc> silverspace: idem pogledat
<calmpitbullHTC> Evo radi
<SilverSpace> i jel dobar
<SilverSpace> hebemu uvjek se iznenadim koliko to gamadi na widoze ima
<SilverSpace> ljudi nose usb stikove i nemaju uopce pojma koliko ih nose po dzepu
<chaky> jedno pitanje, opcenito me samo zanima. Dali ovo krepava disk, sata kontroler ili file system na disku: http://paste.ubuntu.com/601655/
<calmpitbullHTC> Evo radi kak treba i to je kaj sam htio
<budz0r> chaky: moguce da je kontroler
<budz0r> chaky: provjeri diskove koji su na kontroleru sa smartom
<chaky> budz0r: racunalo ima jos jedan disk tu spojen, i s njime nema problema. Ma kazem, opcenito samo pitam jer vec sutra tu ide novo racunalo.
<chaky> ali hvala na informaciji
<budz0r> chaky: np
<SilverSpace> bemti scanning system to me uvjek ubija
<SilverSpace> odmah mi se sere 
<calmpitbullHTC> Zato ja radim na WCu
<SilverSpace> kak natjerati sestru da prede na ubuntu 
<SilverSpace> kad radi u skoli 
<SilverSpace> smrdljiva drzava
<calmpitbullHTC> Jednostavno kad je nema doma stavis gore ubuntu i to je to
<SilverSpace> ma hebene skole ne znaju za nis drugo osim za windoze
<SilverSpace> i imaju jako dobrog informaticara u skoli koji nije znao windovse instalirati na laptop
<calmpitbullHTC> Dobar informaticar
<calmpitbullHTC> Ja nastojim postat takav informaticar
<SilverSpace> bemti izgleda da mi je riknuo iPod touch
<SilverSpace> ne daje nikakve znakove zivota
<calmpitbullHTC> Mozda imas isto ko kakvog je cartman imao ;)
<calmpitbullHTC> Ima netko htc desire z
<calmpitbullHTC> Jos uvijek u dilemi dali rootam desire ili ne
<chaky> imas obicni desire ili Z ?
<calmpitbullHTC> Obican
<chaky> nemas problema s rootanjem, koristi Unrevoked program na Ubuntu. Sve gotovo za 5 min
<calmpitbullHTC> Ma da 
<calmpitbullHTC> Jer bu si stavil ubuntu vnc na njega
<calmpitbullHTC> Pa da vidimo kak to radi
<chaky> obavezno u mobitelu ukljuci usb debugging. Imas na youtubeu vodica kako koristiti unrevoked. Inace, sve to trebas napraviti jest pokrenuti unrevoked i stisnuti enter.
<calmpitbullHTC> Jos da si uzmijem nekakvu bluetooth tipkovnicu
<calmpitbullHTC> Bas gledam i dobro ti izgleda
<calmpitbullHTC> Chaky: budem danas navecer rootal, tamaj cu si nes popit
<calmpitbullHTC> I nakon toga odmah gore ubuntu
<chaky> moj Desire, 2d,4h,30min na bateriji, jos ostalo 33%. wifi ON, 3g/2g data ON, facebook/twitter/google sync ON.
<calmpitbullHTC> Nice
<calmpitbullHTC> Moram rootat da mogu gore stavit wireshark i ubuntu ;)
<calmpitbullHTC> I da me google prestane pratit
<MmikeMRMA> e, a
<Mmike> kako ono nesto da 2.3 vise nece moc bit rootan?
<calmpitbullHTC> Mislis android 2.3
<Mmike> jeps
<Mmike> android 2.3
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jesi tu?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jesam
<calmpitbullHTC> Jel 2.3 honycombe
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jel' bi se mijenjao, dao, poklonio, posudio onaj svoj SD adapter?
<Mmike> calmpitbullHTC, sta nije 2.3 gingerbread?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: hebemu imam 16G karticu kam cu je ja ustekati
<Mmike> SilverSpace, aaa, sorry, ja mislio da ne koristis to :)
<SilverSpace> trenutno ne cekam novo racunalo pa ce mi trebati za ovo staro
<SilverSpace> a mogu samo ravnog ustekat
<SilverSpace> jer su mi ispod sata konektori
<Mmike> A, kad ti dodje to novo? 
<Mmike> racunalo, mislim
<SilverSpace> ovaj tjedan bi trebalo
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj ti hitno treba
<calmpitbullHTC> Nemam pojma zato pitam
<Mmike> SilverSpace, pa ono, ne, kajjaznam :) ak ce ti doc ovaj tjedan, onda bolje ne, valjda bum si uspio rijesiti to next week nekako
<Mmike> neznam samo di da nadjem te produznjaca kablove
<darkwood> pozz!
<SilverSpace> da to sa produznjacima je hebeno 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: hm mozda ja imam za tenbe rijesenje
<SilverSpace> moram prekopati po ladicama
<Mmike> SilverSpace, pa, jel' bi ti bio bed prekopati? :)
<SilverSpace> kopamm :)
<ivoks> chaky: s kojim to kernelom postizes?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: http://slike.hr/slike/i/imag0134resized_75a88.jpg
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace,  :)))))))))))
<Mmike> ivoks, nisi rek'o kak ti vipnet-data-hdspa-ovoono radi na murteru?
<ivoks> Mmike: super... osim na par lokacija, ali to je zato sto sam tocno ispod brda na kojem je repetitor
<ivoks> recimo, na jednoj strani slanice je lose, a na drugoj strani zaljeva normalno
<Mmike> ivoks, al' inace k'o zagreb? Hm... bas me zanima kako ce na Hvaru biti.... tamo je preko ljeta ok, al' sad u 6tom mjesecu, heh.... A na korculi (Vela Luka) je super ,osim kad sam u kuci :) :) 
<ivoks> al repetitor je dobro pozicioniran da pokrije cijelo mjesto... osim tog predjela tocno ispod repetitora
<ivoks> mene je tele2 mucio na murteru
<SilverSpace> ovaj me sad na praznik rada tjera kopati :)
 * Mmike se klanja silverspaceu! :)
<chaky> ivoks: za android ? 2.6.37.4 default cyanogenmod kernel, inace koristim vorkKernel, medjutm ovo sam ga zaboravio fleshati unutra nakon nedavne nadogradnje na CM 7.0.2.1
<ivoks> ja sam sad stavio neki posebni kernel za malu potrosnju
<ivoks> prije mi je baterija duze trajala, a sad sam stavio razne potrosace
<ivoks> stalno se nesto synca
<chaky> i kod mene
<ivoks> nekoliko aplikacija za vremensku prognozu, mailovi...
<ivoks> k9 je u biti non-stop spojen
<ivoks> koristim imap idle mogucnosti
<chaky> e dobro, ja koristim gmail program, jer mi je ionako sve tamo
<chaky> vorkKernel je jako dobar, couttstech kernel isto, medjtum s njime sam imao problem kada bih ga stavio, CM mi vise nije vidio ext4 particiju na kartici
<chaky> zanimljivo da s GingerVillanom + couttstech kernel sve uredno radi
 * Mmike se ide tusnit, brb
<ivoks> http://digitizor.com/2011/04/30/ff6-fast-less-sluggish/
<ivoks> konacno.
<ivoks> hehe
<ivoks> Attachmate splita SuSE od Novella
<Mmike> ubuntu se nezna suspendati fino k'o windowsi
<Mmike> :(
<ivoks> sto znaci fino?
<SilverSpace> znam da je bio dio od ide ladice koje bi Mmike posluzilo kao adapter
<SilverSpace> i sad to ne mogu nac
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ma nofrx, nije bed....
<Mmike> sta je tu je :)
<Mmike> ivoks, a neznam, nece diskove ubit, tj, svako malo se diskovi pale, windoze kad ubiju diskove onda su ubijenji
<ivoks> ?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nisam naso ne znam di je taj mali dio 
<ivoks> kada je suspendiran ne ugasi diskove?
<SilverSpace> tko bi znao kaj Mmike  brije :)
<ivoks> vjerojatno misli na suspendiranje diskova
<Mmike> ivoks, ma e
<Mmike> stroj radi i sve, al 'diskovi ne
<Mmike> dok ga ne mrdnes
<ivoks> to je do filesystema
<ivoks> moras staviti veci cache za filesystem
<Mmike> erm
<Mmike> kako/di to stavim?
<Mmike> zar ne trosi linux po difoltu stovise moze dama za cache?
<ivoks> a?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kol'ko traje baterija onom tvom laptopu koji prodajes?
<Mmike> s/dama/rama
<ivoks> da, ali filesystem flusha na disk svako toliko
<ivoks> ext3 svakih 5 sekundi, iirc
<ivoks> to se moze produziti
<ivoks> ali ima i negativne posljedice
<ivoks> veca mogucnost gubitka podataka
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> kako windoze to naprave?
<Mmike> ne koristim komp 15 minuta, diskovi se ugase, monitor se ugasi
<ivoks> povecaju mogucnost gubitka podataka :)
<Mmike> al' stsroj nije suspendan
<Mmike> ugase pisanje po logovima valjda
<Mmike> i cim mrdnem misa diskovi se upale
<SilverSpace> Mmike: na vecoj bateriji pise 7sati nisam isprobavao 
<ivoks> moguce
<ivoks> network manager je veliko piskaralo po logovima
<Mmike> ne samo NM, hrpa toga pise po logovima za poludit
<Mmike> sto je dobro, vrlo cesto
<Mmike> al' eto, sad bas smeta :)
<Mmike> iako!
<Mmike> to pise po ssdu
<ivoks> u zadnjih pola sata, kod mene samo network manager, dhcp i wpa_supplicant
<Mmike> zasto mi ne ugasi moj disk?
<ivoks> filesystem
<Mmike> zato i mecem OS na CF karticu na ovom raid-debianu
<ivoks> man mount
<ivoks>        commit=nrsec
<ivoks>               Sync  all  data  and  metadata  every nrsec seconds. The default
<ivoks>               value is 5 seconds. Zero means default.
<Mmike> to za ext4 isto tako?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: znas da time narusavas sigurnost jer cf kartice nemaju bufer
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kako to mislis?
<ivoks> ne bih znao... mozda
<Mmike> /dev/sdb1 on /home type ext4 (rw,relatime,nodelalloc,user_xattr,commit=0)
<Mmike> znam da je commit 30 minuta na ext3 defaultno
<SilverSpace> diskovi imaju medu spremnik kaj kod cf kartice nema
<Mmike> osim ako app ne napravi fsync()
<ivoks>        The  options  journal_dev,  noload,  data,  commit,  orlov,   oldalloc,
<ivoks>        [no]user_xattr [no]acl, bsddf, minixdf, debug, errors, data_err, grpid,
<ivoks>        bsdgroups, nogrpid sysvgroups,  resgid,  resuid,  sb,  quota,  noquota,
<ivoks> default je 5 sekundi
<ivoks>        grpquota,  usrquota  and  [no]bh are backwardly compatible with ext3 or
<Mmike> SilverSpace, pa to je bolje, znaci da ono sto je zapisano odmah ode na karticu
<ivoks>        ext2.
<ivoks> jesam ti gore pejstao
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ah pitanje je to 
<SilverSpace> a kad ne stigne zapisati kaj onda
<Mmike> Setting it to 0 will have the same effect as leaving
<Mmike> 			it at the default (5 seconds).
<Mmike> da, ext4
<Mmike> jbg
<Mmike> SilverSpace, pa onda nije zapisao, i aplikacija dobije gresku
<Mmike> veci je bed kad ti zapise u buffer, aplikacija dobije 'ok, zapisano' i onda ti nestane struje, a disk nije stigao flushati to
<Mmike> stovise, hrpa diskova, destkop/laptop, laze OSu
<Mmike> os kaze disku 'flush', disk kaze 'jesam', a u biti nije
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> tako da to sto CF kartica nema buffer samo improvea reliability sustava
<Mmike> naustrb brzine, vjerujem
<SilverSpace> da sporo je uzasno
<Mmike> kakvu ti karticu imas?
<Mmike> ja u foticu imam 133x
<ivoks> evo, citam da je lik stavio commit na 10 minuta
<SilverSpace> i moja je ta
<Mmike> SilverSpace, i to je sporo, velis?
<SilverSpace> da
<SilverSpace> vuklo se uzasno 
<Mmike> ivoks, al', taj commit treba isto, well... npr: aplikacija ako kaze fsync(), onda se commit ignorira, i odmah se turne na disk
<ivoks> ne znam detalje
<Mmike> hm, probati cemo i to
<Mmike> pa cemo vidjeti
<Mmike> al' prvo da rijesim raid-storage-kufer-dufer stroj
<ivoks> ja idem dalje svojim poslom... uzivajte
 * Mmike ide na rucak kod oca
<calmpitbullHTC> Nisam znao da ima posta otvorenu mrezu
<SilverSpace> :) di to
<calmpitbullHTC> Branimirova
<calmpitbullHTC> Zagreb
<SilverSpace> to se netko zajebo :)
<calmpitbullHTC> Ocito
<SilverSpace> jel ima kakva naredba da mi se svaki puta program otvori u odredenom workspace
<darkwood> locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory
<darkwood> locale: Cannot set LC_MESSAGES to default locale: No such file or directory
<darkwood> locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory
<darkwood> daj ljudi pomagajte, kod svakog installa me zeza radi tih localea, cak sam reinstalliro locales i napravio dpkg reconfigure te ista stvar
<SilverSpace> kod kakvog installa
<SilverSpace> i kaj ti ispise 
<SilverSpace> locale
<SilverSpace> Oracle odustaje od razvoja OpenOffice.org
<ivoks> SilverSpace: di si to procitao? u Bugu?
<SilverSpace> ivoks: Reinstalling GRUB 2 from the LiveCD
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/QazuAS
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> kak mi pobjeglo 
<SilverSpace> dobro kaj nije neki password
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zB1bSPJdgfs
<ivoks> 17 godina
<SilverSpace> da gledao vec danas
<SilverSpace> kad otvorim totem pojavi mi se ovo GStreamer-CRITICAL **: _gst_util_uint64_scale_int: assertion `denom > 0' failed
<SilverSpace> http://dnevnik.hr/bin/tv/?media_id=60449788
<SilverSpace> ne bi ti bilo svejedno :)
<SilverSpace> hokej
<Mmike> pfteee
<SilverSpace> kisa
<Mmike> de>
<Mmike> zasto tu nije
<SilverSpace> slovenci 
<Mmike> jebem ti kvart
<Mmike> tu nikad ne pada kias
<Mmike> flj
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ovdje prolom oblaka bio
<Mmike> plje
<SilverSpace> kapi ko tresnje
<SilverSpace> deset minuta
<SilverSpace> sad tu ii tamo koja kap
<ivoks> bemti poreznu
<ivoks> dodje update za aplikaciju
<ivoks> instaliram i vise ne radi
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> bemti ljude koji stavljaju slike 2000x2000
<SilverSpace> i to jos se rastegne 
<ivoks> e moj teched
<ivoks> i kaj sad...
<SilverSpace> dobro se slovenci drze protiv rusa
<HmmZ0r> evo ubuntu malo na tv :P
<HmmZ0r> i os
<ivoks> KN
<ivoks> hahaha
<ivoks> valent turkovic prica o ubuntuu
<SilverSpace> di na kojoj tv
<HmmZ0r> na hrtu
<HmmZ0r> neki fjuzon linux
<HmmZ0r> :)
<HmmZ0r> showoffaju kompiz :)
<ivoks> to je distribucija koju je on pokrenuo
<SilverSpace> 1:1
<HmmZ0r> jos jedna, samo to jos treba
<SilverSpace> bome Slovenija Rusija 1:1 hokej :)))
<ivoks> di gledas?
<ivoks> na sptvu je mladost-vasas repriza
<SilverSpace> kaine respekt a ima ih samo 2miliona kaze svabo :)
<SilverSpace> spiker
<SilverSpace> ivoks: sport 1 mislim da je to bivsi dsf
<ivoks> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<ivoks> pas mater i techedu i poreznoj i glupim aplikacijama
<ivoks> a radilo je
<ivoks> i kaj sad...
<ivoks> sad cu morati u sibenik ujutro
<ivoks> haha, proradilo
<ivoks> deinstalirao, obrisao ono sto deinstalacije nije obrisala
<ivoks> obrisao lokalne postavke
<ivoks> i sad radi
<ivoks> samo sto sad moram sve ponovno postaviti
<SilverSpace> :) dobro je vec sam mislio da ces kukati citavo vece :)))
<SilverSpace> rast prihoda za 174,5% i dobiti za 196,8% HTC
<Mmike> mater kako sunce pici
<rob||> sale, si tu?
<SilverSpace> jel je chmod o+x da bi mogao pokrenut bez sudo da nesto ne zahebem
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kakvo sunce ovdje i grmi
<Mmike> tu pici k'o veliko
<Mmike> odo 3 kruga po turskoj
<SilverSpace> 2:2
<SilverSpace> pet minuta do kraja
<SilverSpace> eh rusi poveli
<SilverSpace> 4:2
<ivoks> konacno prijavio PDV
<ivoks> sad se moze i porez na dobit... odlicno. vise uopce ne moram u poreznu
<ivoks> al cu se zaletiti tu i tamo; imam zgodnu referenticu :)
<SilverSpace> 4:3
<SilverSpace> dobro se igra
<ivoks> steta sto ovi repriziraju vaterpolo
<SilverSpace> 4:4
<ivoks> vis ti slovence
<SilverSpace> je da su im zadnja dva krumpira usla
<SilverSpace> ali i rusima jedan
<SilverSpace> kaze njemac ljubi jana
<SilverSpace> zajeb krivo sam gledao vrijeme
<SilverSpace> 7min do kraja
<SilverSpace> hebate rusi ne mogu uci u trecinu
<SilverSpace> ali kad udu opasni su
<SilverSpace> 5:4 rus
<SilverSpace> 6:4 rus kraj
<MmikeDOMA> i eto
<MmikeDOMA> niti kap kise
<MmikeDOMA> uzas
<Mmike> SysInfo: Linux 2.6.35-28-generic |  Dual AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5000+ 1000.000 MHz | Bogomips: 4000.5 | Mem: 6972/8002M [||||||||||] | Diskspace: 926.07G Free: 452.51G | Procs: 190 | Uptime: 25 mins 38 secs  | Load: 0.11 0.20 0.28  | Vpenis: 533.2 cm | Screen: nVidia Corporation G80 [GeForce 8800 GTS] (rev a2) @ 1680x1050 (32 bpp) Corespeed:  | eth0: In: 48.12M Out: 3.92M 
<Mmike> Sensors: HDD:
<HmmZ0r> jeben penis
<HmmZ0r> :)0
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ovdje potop
<Mmike> ma tu nista
<Mmike> nit kap
<ivoks> jel zna netko koliko se krecu cijene odijela?
<ivoks> moram uzeti novo :)
<SilverSpace> kaj se zenis
<SilverSpace> :)
<HmmZ0r> iznajmi ako je za jenput :)
<HmmZ0r> ako nisi neki lovas ili patis za markama, varteks ima cisto solidan dizajn i kvalitetu.
<Mmike> ivoks, 1000-1500 kn
<Mmike> Kamensko
<ivoks> a varteks?
<ivoks> kaj kamensko jos postoji?
<Mmike> pa u biti
<Mmike> nemam pojma :)
<Mmike> ja sam u kamenskom kupio odijelo pred par godina
<Mmike> 2 max
<Mmike> 1200 kuna, sako + hlace
<HmmZ0r> ivoks: imas varteksovih od 1k pa nadalje jel
<Mmike> jos ga imam al' mi je malo :)
<HmmZ0r> mike u odjelu lol, da mi to vidit :P
<ivoks> 'posoli to kako treba'
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> bih proglasio pon i uto neradnima
<ivoks> jer je praznik rada pao u nedjelju
<ivoks> a ovaj mutavi komentator 'eto, tako se slavi'
<HmmZ0r> carevi :), kaze mi kompic iz banja luke da oni slave 2 bozica i 2 nove  :)
<HmmZ0r> kaze ja ne vjerujem u nista, al je dobra meza :)
<ivoks> ja bi predlozio svima koji misle kako je to super i cool, da odu tam zivjeti i raditi
<ivoks> :)
<Neuromanc> nda
<ivoks> lol... neckermann
<ivoks> ima i po 500kn
<ivoks> :D
<Neuromanc> je neckerman rocks:)
<ivoks> http://www.neckermann.hr/hr/nm2/muska-moda/odjela
<HmmZ0r> bojim se da je doslo vrijeme
<HmmZ0r> da se obrijem :(
<HmmZ0r> goddamit
<HmmZ0r> glavu doduse :P
<HmmZ0r> ova kerumovka jednostavno vise ne igra.
<SilverSpace> http://omgubuntu.co.uk/hub/natty dobri wp
<ivoks> a nis, sutra moram setati zagrebom da nadjem nesto
<SilverSpace> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/05/meet-the-ubuntu-running-dual-core-arm-desktop-trim-slice/
<ivoks> SilverSpace: http://pandaboard.org/
<SilverSpace> da da arm
<SilverSpace> http://www.watterott.com/de/Panda-Board
<HmmZ0r> i kolko ti naplate ako narucis iz berlina vidim ima
<HmmZ0r> ako je netko uzima jel
<SilverSpace> carina i pdv
<HmmZ0r> imajuci u vidu da to dvoje otprilike kosta kao avionska do odredista :)
<HmmZ0r> fino mi se strga nakon upgradea, npr. opcija za deafultni browser je bila namjestena, no morao sam opet stisnut da je defaultni upravo taj da bi procalo
<HmmZ0r> i ova migracija xfce postavki na novu verziju je procala nakon 3ceg rebota :P
<HmmZ0r> da ne pricam da je stavljen strgani compiz :)
<SilverSpace> meni proslo ok
<ivoks> lincoln je bio republikanac?!
<HmmZ0r> ovaj compiz nije jos za mase 
<HmmZ0r> no to je moje skromno naravno :)
<ivoks> http://hothardware.com/News/Google-Talk-Enables-Video-Chat-On-Android-Smartphones/
<HmmZ0r> cudno mi je, ako imas nvidia modul (buildan ne paket) u starom kernelu, i dojde novi, sto nebi trebao biti automatski fallback na nvidia os modul 
<ivoks> bi, ali...
<ivoks> dodje ti i nvidin opengl
<ivoks> koji ne radi s open source verzijom
<ivoks> bar je tako prije bilo
<HmmZ0r> tesko da se ista promjenilo jel.
<HmmZ0r> al uzas, namjerno sam ostavio da vidim sto ce bit jel
<HmmZ0r> i ono complete halt :) mora sam bootat recovery i stavit u vesa
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BpOmzjUHVy8
<ivoks> kako mislis tesko da se ista promijenilo?
<ivoks> aha, u odnosu na prije
<HmmZ0r> sa strane nvidie da
<ivoks> pa zasto ne koristis paket?
<HmmZ0r> koristim inace, al eto isao sam vidit malo
<ivoks> ovako dracin pes http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hiy7mHFnU1Y
<ivoks> a daj ne seri... vidi ovo
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bLqmf8x7rLI
<Neuromanc> najgore smece izbacit ce obicno smece s tv-a...
<ivoks> ?
<HmmZ0r> ja cu stavit ovaj arm ili mini-itd u televiziju
<HmmZ0r> itx*
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/Yg6lUa
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_6B1kSDzmyM
<SilverSpace> jel se mogu kako zatvoriti prozori /msg 
<SilverSpace> u irssi
<HmmZ0r> sa /wc zatvoris sto hoces
<SilverSpace> he he radi
<SilverSpace> znaci samo bacim u wc
<SilverSpace> :)
<hbogner> pozdrav
<SilverSpace> oj hbogner 
<hbogner> oj SilverSpace 
<HmmZ0r> SilverSpace: jednom kad se naviknes, utrpat ces unutar i sve mesendjere koje imas :)
<SilverSpace> HmmZ0r: ma ne treba mi
<SilverSpace> nisam samo znao zatvoriti viska prozora
<SilverSpace> nemam nista samo svoju themu 
<Guest64343> pozdrav
<SilverSpace> poz
<Guest64343> instalirao sam novi ubuntu
<Guest64343> i instalirao drajver od grafe
<Guest64343> piše mi da je instaliran ali da nije u upotrebi
<Guest64343> mislim ne koristi se
<Guest64343> kako to mogu napravit
<SilverSpace> koja graficka
<SilverSpace> ode
<HmmZ0r> brz bogami
<SilverSpace> tko zna sto je on instalirao
<SilverSpace> windows korisnici odmah misle da treba graficku instalirati
<calmpitbull> vecer
<calmpitbull> kako smo danas
<SilverSpace> prvomajski
<igustin> bolje nego jučer, lošije nego sutra ;)
<calmpitbull> znaci cista amerika
<SilverSpace> amerika zemlja prokleta
<HmmZ0r> i zlato sto sja :)
<calmpitbull> ha ha..da nema amerike ne bi bilo 1 maja
<HmmZ0r> prijatelju, to je jos uvijek medjunarodni praznik, neovisono sto je zacet od strane amera dok su jos bili normalni :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<calmpitbull> ameri su poceli ti to volio ili ne
<calmpitbull> chaky: jel si ti rootal htc sa tim unrevoked
#ubuntu-hr 2012-04-23
<ivoks> sigh...
<dodobas> ivoks: pa jutro je :)
<dodobas> nije dobro :)
<ivoks> rhel 6.2, basic install, instalira cups, portmap, postfix...
<ivoks> nfs
<jelly-home> zasto nisi odabrao minimal?
<ivoks> ne znam, nisam ja instalirao :)
<ivoks> na ubuntuu basic znaci, funkcionalan sustav
<ivoks> minimal znaci nema vima, nema nicega sto nije neophodno za rad OS-a
<ivoks> ubuntu-minimal:
<ivoks> Depends: adduser, apt, apt-utils, bzip2, console-setup, debconf, debconf-i18n, eject, gnupg, ifupdown, initramfs-tools, iproute, iputils-ping, isc-dhcp-client, kbd, less, locales, lsb-release, makedev, mawk, module-init-tools, net-tools, netbase, netcat-openbsd, ntpdate, passwd, procps, python, rsyslog, sudo, tzdata, ubuntu-keyring, udev, upstart, ureadahead, vim-tiny, whiptail
<ivoks> to je 'basic'
<jelly-home> nb: odabir se zove "Basic Server", ne "Basic Install" http://docs.redhat.com/docs/en-US/Red_Hat_Enterprise_Linux/6/pdf/Installation_Guide/Red_Hat_Enterprise_Linux-6-Installation_Guide-en-US.pdf
<ivoks> ali automount
<jelly-home> pa da, kao na Solarisu
<jelly-home> bar pola servisa vise nema svrhe u nekom modernom okruzenju, ali tu dobijes neku klasiku
<jelly-home> ... ne sjecam se jesam li u ovom stoljecu ikad nesto printao direktno na serveru
<jelly-home> ivoks: nego, koji kernel dolazi sa 12.04 i radi li automount na njemu?
<jelly-home> meni se totalno strgao na debianu
<ivoks> 3.2.0
<ivoks> mislis na autofs?
<ivoks> ili desktop automount/
<jelly-home> da
<ivoks> ?
<jelly-home> ne znam sto je desktop automount
<ivoks> udev
<ivoks> autofs5 je default u 12.04
<ivoks> moram priznati da ga nisam probao
<ivoks> ne volim automountanje na serveru
<ivoks> al vidim da je autofs u mainu
<ivoks> hoces da ti nesto isprobam?
<jelly-home> bazicnu /etc/auto.net funkcionalnost, dal "ls -l /net/nfsserver" mounta shareove, i da li ih umounta za 5 minuta nekoristenja
<jelly-home> na debianu sa 3.2 ili 3.3 i autofs5 userspaceom ovo prvo ne radi
<jelly-home> mozda je problem u 32bit userspace + 64bit kernel kombinaciji na radnoj stanici di mi to ne radi
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks>  /net    -hosts
<ivoks> ili /net /etc/auto.nfs, pa tamo definirati server
<ivoks> ma radi
<ivoks> # ls -l /net/indigo
<ivoks> ukupno 0
<ivoks> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 0 Tra 23 10:03 tmp
<ivoks> za 5min vidimo hoce li se umountat
<ivoks> umountan je
<ivoks> ls -l /net/indigo radi, ali nista ne mounta
<ivoks> tek ls -l /net/indigo/tmp mounta
<ivoks> jelly-home: zadovoljan?
<ivoks> bio zadovoljan ili ne, purgao sam pakete :)
<ivoks> Napišite kratku biografiju o sebi/Write a short biography about yourself *
<ivoks> mrzim to
<Mmike> jelly-home, meni to radi na 10.04 i na 11.04, i sa nfsom i sa sshfsom, autoumounta nakon 30 sekundi
<ivoks> igustin_: zasto su 'dodatne napomene' obavezne? :)
<dodobas> :D
<igustin_> ivoks: zato što je netko pogriješio :/
<igustin_> ivoks: thx, bit će prepravljeno
<igustin_> a bilo mi čudno zašto ljudi pišu gluposti u to ili rade c/p opisa :)
<Mmike> An SQL query walks into a bar. He approaches two tables and says, "Mind if I join you?"
<Mmike> LOL :)
<jelly> ivoks: yep, hvala
<Mmike> "No, but you can enjoy the view"
<ivoks> naziv predavanja: OpenStack
<ivoks> ne treba razvlaciti :)
<ivoks> 30min je premalo :D
<Mmike> sve dulje od toga - bit ces dosadan
<Mmike> 25 miinuta predavanja, 5 minuta pitanja
<ivoks> ma ja sam mislio i malo prkaticne demonstracije
<jelly> stavi to i vCenter jedno pored drugog, pa pokazi sto OpenStack ima a vSphere ne
<Mmike> napravi radionicu
<Mmike> to sam ja mislio
<Mmike> al' nemam kad to pripremiti sve :/
<dodobas> Mmike: a sto ti predajes ?
<Mmike> mysql sucks
<Mmike> 10 blatant reasons it does :)
<igustin_> Mmike: nudim ti 30 minuta 23.5. da to javno argumentiraš
<igustin_> ivoks: prijavi i radionicu/seminar
<Mmike> igustin_, nesmijem :/ s obzirom na deal s perconom
<Mmike> al cu rado probati 2-3 o postgresu pa samo malcice pljunuti po mysqlu
<Mmike> al' mi moras rec kad je zadnji rok
<ivoks> igustin_: ma je... neda mi se :)
<ivoks> jelly: to je open source konferencija :)
<ivoks> jelly: osim toga, vsphere je samo hypervisor, kojeg openstack moze koristiti
<jelly> ivoks: zato nisam rekao vSphere nego vCenter.
<jelly> vSphere je brand koji se koristi i za paletu proizvoda, i za hipervizor
<ivoks> ah, krivo procitah
<ivoks> jelly: jel ima amazon S3 pandan?
<ivoks> jel podrzava AMI image?
<ivoks> meni ovo i dalje lici samo na hypervisor
<jelly> nema storage, samo management jednog ili vise clustera
<ivoks> i VM je objekt na svakom zasebnom storju
<ivoks> stroju
<ivoks> to je samo hypervisor
<jelly> ne, nije bitno di se trenutno nalazi VM
<jelly> VM je vezan za cluster, ne za host
<ivoks> a storage?
<ivoks> tko daje storage?
<ivoks> svi strojevi moraju imati sherani storagE?
<jelly> kod nas je SAN, shared storage
<ivoks> openstack to radi drugacije
<jelly> nisam gledao dal ima neku distribuiranu opciju
<ivoks> node koji ne vrti VM1 niti ne vidi storage za VM1
<jelly> ivoks: kako onda radi live migracija, vidi se samo tijekom migracije?
<ivoks> kada radi live migraciju, onda attacha storage
<ivoks> iscsi
<ivoks> al... migracije nisu bitne u cloudu :)
<jelly> znaci isti kufer, samo nije nomountan cijelo vrijeme
<ivoks> da, nije mountan
<jelly> namountan*
<ivoks> i ti svaki VM instaliras?
<jelly> da, iz templatea
<ivoks> da, iako se to moze u cloudu, to se tako ne radi
<ivoks> dakle, openstack mozes usporedjivati s amazon ec2/s3
<ivoks> ne sa virtualizacijskim sustavima, kao sto je vmware, kvm/libvirt, xen, hyperv
<ivoks> ono, bam klik, hocu 50 ubuntu 12.04 servera u roku dvije minute, da poinstaliraju sto mi treba i nakace se na haproxy
<ivoks> nema instalacije - ako vec nemas pripremljen image za svoj projekt, VM po butanju zna sto treba i sam to odradi
<jelly> eh, to je zgodno ali kome to treba u .hr
<ivoks> pa tko govori o HR :)
<jelly> ima 10 portala kojima bi koristilo, a oni vec imaju svoj hardver u Mmike-stilu
<ivoks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CloudInit
<ivoks> to su sad pokupili i u fedoru
<ivoks> .hr je premalo trziste da se netko ogranicava na njega
<ivoks> osim, naravno, t-coma, iskona i slicnih
<Mmike> Kaj koristite za managiranej iptabletsa?
<Mmike> na debilanu ubutatlu?
<drj_cro> iptables 
<jelly> vim
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> nadao sam se nekom ueber rjesenju
<drj_cro> Mmike: al imas super console app vuurmuur
<Mmike> koje nije ufw ili shorewall 
<Mmike> drj_cro, ma u 95% situacija sam brzi kad lupam to sam, ili sa vimom
 * Mmike fakat voli jabuke
<jelly> Mmike: https://plus.google.com/u/0/112173897315710347716/posts/Dkd3iJgBmtS dorucak (ne moj)
<drj_cro> to vidio juce od MC-a :)
<Mmike> pljeska je malo prepečena ( sav sir je iscurio za vrijeme pečenja)
<Mmike> pa kako me taj covjek moze razocatari, to nije istina
<BotaniCar> kak cu ja imati veselja s ovim svojim centosima, to bu milina :) 
<BotaniCar> Aplikacije mi sve redom sjede na centosima 5, to bi trebalo na 6 preseliti,a  upgrade path ne postoji :) 
<BotaniCar> vec vidim kak bum u zadnji cas samo preselio home svih usera s 5 na 6 i ka bu sve prestalo delat' :) 
<Mmike> hladna pizza
<Mmike> micilinic
<ivoks> jel netko vidio nesto ovakvo - http://pastebin.com/1hbm42eG
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> al' ne za bnx
<Mmike> nego za neke druge drekove
<ivoks> ista kartica u drugom, identicnom stroju, radi normalno
<ivoks> a u ovom, kada se isteka mrezni kabl, obje ledice blinkaju u istom ritmu
<ivoks> a sve je dobro dok se ne pocne bios ucitavati
<SilverSpace> dan
<Mmike> ivoks, pojma, u biti sam ti krivo rekao
<Mmike> nije MCP nego MCE
<Mmike> ono sto sam ja imao
<Mmike> nehs sasvim 11sto
<BotaniCar_> http://www.webdigi.co.uk/blog/2009/how-to-detect-if-your-webserver-is-hacked-and-get-alerted/ << simpa
<civija> BotaniCar_: simpa u smislu kao dobro rjesenje ili ?
<BotaniCar_> dobro, kao dio rjesenja, i dok si nemres priustiti vrijeme/novac za nekaj bolje 
<BotaniCar_> Rad ono sto obecava da ce napraviti, ne vishe
<civija> aha
<BotaniCar_> meni je vec i to dost, da mi automatika provjerava checksume datoteka, znam kad sam di kaj radio i ako se checksum smije promijeniti. Ovo ne pokriva napade na bazu ! 
<Mmike> ima onaj neki
<Mmike> kufer
<Mmike> koji ti javi cim se datoteka promijeni
<BotaniCar_> tripwire ? 
<Mmike> to mi koristimo na nekim kutijama
<BotaniCar_> Ima i AISA, ili taknekaj , ima te krame, ali veli developer jedne od tih krama "budimo iskreni, moze se ovo s 1/10 koda u PHP skripti" :) Pa sam isao tom linijom :) 
<BotaniCar_> Mmike: si kupil prstenje ?
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> 2500 kuna obadva
 * Mmike presretan
<Mmike> i jos mi je velik, tak da lako ode dolje :)
 * Mmike 2x presretan :)
<BotaniCar_> bit ces najpresretniji kad ga zgubis :) Usput, di si kupil kad su ti prodali prsten koji ti nije po mjeri ? Meni ne treba,ali da znam drugima reci da ne idu tamo 
<Mmike> kak nije po mjeri, taman je kak hocu :)
<BotaniCar_> Nije moguce da hoces krivo ? 
<BotaniCar_> :)
<BotaniCar_> Usraces se kad ti preksutra kazem tko se jos zeni ( ako ga izabranica ne odbije, zato ckomim do onda) ;)
<obruT> a to se dogadja ono, da zena pred maticarem/popom/kim vec kaze NE ?
<obruT> ili ce ju tek zaprosit ? :)
<BotaniCar_> tek ce zaprositi, vele da se desava i ovo prvo :) 
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/alex-leavitt-pojacao-medvescak/1023641/
<obruT> meni da zena napravio ovo prvo, mislim da bi ju zadavio tamo pred svima :)
<obruT> mislim, ne zato sto je rekla NE, nego zato sto je cekala zadnji cas :)
<BotaniCar_> mislim da bi ti to trebalo biti draze nego losh brak/razvod
<obruT> ono, taj dan sam mogao komotno otic u brda biciklirat, a ne se zajebavat sa svatovima :)
<BotaniCar_> ali,svatovi su super, ja bi ih imao i da me zena ostavila pred oltarom :) 
<obruT> onda bi se napio s ekipom i to je to :)
<obruT> bitno da se festa :)
<obruT> u biti, sad kad se pogledas, mozda bi i bilo bolje da je rekla ne :)
<obruT> za curu i mene sad vec svi napeto cekaju kacemo se zarucit... ono, 8.5 godina skupa, kupili zajedno stan, a mi nist :)
<SilverSpace> Gdje žena od crnogorca skriva novce od njega
<BotaniCar_> tak sam ja s svojom zenom, di je zurba
<SilverSpace> pod lopatom 
<BotaniCar_> :)
<BotaniCar> Kak su velike tvrtke smijesne. Imamo jedne koje sam vec spomenuo, k kojima ulazimo kroz CISCO VPN, i zamolim ih da stvar sloze tak da mi ne razjebava rute kod spajanja, vele ne moze, pitam ja njih kak da ja onda pristupam lokalnim resursima dok delam kod njih, vele oni "pa , napravi svakom oednu virtualku , pa nek se VPNaju k nama iz nje" :) 
<jelly> mozes overrajdati rute ako kao klijent koristis vpnc
<jelly> obruT: sjebite ih sve, samo jedan dan kod maticara i drugi dan "haha vjencani"
<jelly> a tulum po volji
<obruT> tak mogu samo sjebat samo sebe :) ja bi bez ono "vjencani" :)
<jelly> eh, sta fali legalizaciji
<BotaniCar> jelly : kao klijent koristim Cisco VPN client
<jelly> BotaniCar: ko ti je kriv!
<BotaniCar> jelly: Klijent ! 
<BotaniCar> odbijaju konekcije napravljene icim drugim 
<jelly> sta on zna da ti vrtis vpnc
<ivoks> bas
<ivoks> ja se spajam na najvece hr. tvrtke putem vpnc-a
<BotaniCar> ne znam, znam da kad sam probavao spajanje klijentima koji su nazivno kompatabilni , odbijalo me, nisam ulazio u debugging
<jelly> tak ti je to kad imaš Windouse
<BotaniCar> :) Ne prilici ti takvo sitnodushje 
<jelly> ponekad je open sos praktičniji
 * Mmike se spaja na NAJMANJE .hr tvrtke :) veliko je overrated :) k'o i pimpeki, to samo losi sevci briju da je velik pimpek super :)
<BotaniCar> Ja sam ozenjen, imam pimpek ali ne znam zasto. Ne znam kak tu analogiju primjeniti na VPNove
<jelly> !addtopic <BotaniCar> Ja sam ozenjen, imam pimpek ali ne znam zasto. Ne znam kak tu analogiju primjeniti na VPNove
<obruT> jel zna mozda tko iz glave sto bi moglo zajebavat (nisam se imao vremena poigrat s tim jer mi je zena pocela vikat da oce gledat seriju i sta se ja sad zajebavam): imam LCD monitor s VGA i HDMI ulazom, kad spojim HTPC preko VGA, slika izgleda ok, kad spojim dvb-t prijemnik preko HDMI kabela, slika izgleda ok, kad spojim HTPC preko HDMI kabela, dobim sliku gdje su svi rubovi dakle i gornji i donji i bocni izvan slike... ko da je rezolucija veca pa ne st
<obruT> a monitor preko HDMI ne da nikakvu kontrolu centriranja, suzavanja i cega vec
<jelly> obruT: jel to monitor ili TV
<obruT> monitor
<jelly> nema tuner?
<obruT> kojeg, eto, koristim kao TV
<obruT> nema tuner, na njega eventualno spojim strong dvb-t prijemnik kojeg sam maznuo starom
<jelly> sa tv uređajima zna biti problema jer rade automatski overscan.  Nisam znao da to i nešto što je nazivno monitor hoće radit
<obruT> i to spajam preko HDMI i sve ok... kad spojim HTPC (xubuntu 11.10) preko HDMI zajebava, a preko VGA radi ok
<obruT> rezoluciju ne diram, uvijek nativna
<jelly> osim sto nije ;-)
<SilverSpace> obruT: na monitoru nemas gumb za auto namjestanje slike
<jelly> nema se tu šta namještati kad ide preko digitalnog ulaza
<SilverSpace> kod mene zna biti slika pomaknuta i kad stisnem gumb ona se poravna po monitoru
<obruT> SilverSpace: ne radi u slucaju da prikljucis preko HDMI, nit auto nit rucno podesavanje velicine i polozaja slike
<jelly> SilverSpace: i preko DVI / HDMI / DisplayPorta?  Ne bi smjelo, to se dešava samo kod VGA ulaza
<SilverSpace> neznam za hdmi meni je spojen preko dvi ulaza
<BotaniCar_> Mogu potvrditi da korekcija polozaja slike kod HDMI spajanja ne radi 
<SilverSpace> aha 
<drj_cro> za sve koji se misle zenit http://i.imgur.com/TdspU.jpg :)
<obruT> drj_cro: true true :)
<Mmike> ivoks, dobili smo server za udrugu :)
<ivoks> da? jel cemu?
<jelly> devetnajst cola cistog uzitka
<BotaniCar_> LOL ! 
<ivoks> joj, dellu
<ivoks> dell openmanage
<ivoks> instalira 100MB
<ivoks> i na kraju imam web interface (java, naravno) koji mi kaze da imam dell server
<ivoks> da imam par giga rama
<ivoks> i slicne gluposti
<jelly> al kad ih imash 200 onda je zgodno vidjet ih na jednom mjestu
<ivoks> trazim kak upgrejdat bios firmware
<ivoks> er... bios
<BotaniCar_> 'el mogu u getmailovim rcfile datotekama imati navedeno vise accounta , ili svaki acount ide u jednu fajlu ? 
<ivoks> svaki account u jedan file
<BotaniCar_> pas mater
<BotaniCar_> thx, ivoks
<ivoks> nije to neki problem
<ivoks> jer ih mozes vise pulat u isto vrijeme
 * Mmike se ide opet okoristiti ivoksovim poslom :)
<Mmike> jos jedan server, jos jedan mail out-of-the-box
<jelly> www.gramat.hr pwned
<ivoks> heh
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MIaORknS1Dk&feature=relmfu
<jelly> "During a lecture Q&A session Richard Stallman appears to pick something off his foot or toe, places it in his mouth and chews on it."
<jelly> necu slati link. :->
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k3jt5ibfRzw&feature=fvwrel
<Mmike> what makes you think she's a witch? Well, she turned me into a mute!
<Mmike> :)
<BotaniCar_> Došao mladić kod svećenika na ispovijed i kaže: 'Oženio sam se.'
<BotaniCar_> Svećenik mu zbunjeno odgovori: 'Mladi gospodine, pa to nije grijeh.'
<BotaniCar_> Mladić odgovara svećeniku: 'Ja se svejedno kajem.'
<obruT> i ? to ce danas ici slusati pomenutog gnuovca ?
<BotaniCar_> ja ne, kad je on meni navratio ? 
<jelly> kojeg GNUovca?
<jelly> jel to RMS opet navratio u ove krajeve?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: http://f1tv.co.cc/?year=2012&play=1335032467
<obruT> jelly: ti to ozbiljno ? :) http://mama.mi2.hr/2012/04/09/predavanje-r-stallman-a-free-digital-society-23-04-u-18h-msu/
<obruT> ja sam mislio da to svi znaju :)
<jelly> znas kak mi je rms faktor u zivotu, nemrem ti opisat!
<obruT> ne mora ti biti faktor, ali u zajednici slobodnog softvera se vec danima prica o tome ;)
<obruT> ja sam ga vec slusao uzivo i mislim da necu ovaj put :)
 * jelly nije clan "zajednice"
<obruT> jesi jesi, cim koristis, htio ti to ili ne :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ODAKLE TI TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<BotaniCar_> ahaha, si cul jelly, dio si komune, lijecio se ili ne ! :) Nije ti ovo tamoneka demokracija :)
<ivoks> Quantal Quetzal
<ivoks> 'head wind' na kruznoj stazi
<ivoks> ah... i to ti je inzenjer :)
<Mmike> kak ljudi neznaju pisat dokumentaciju
<Mmike> to je uzas
<Mmike> lik natilembetao 12341 wiki stranica o tome kak radi replikacija kak se ovo kak se ono kaj se di se
<Mmike> a nije napisao nit jedan primjer kak ovo kak on
<Mmike> usecaseovi najcesci, nista
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> al' ga je zato nafilozofiiiiiiiiiiiiro :)
<ivoks> haha kakav background
<ivoks> u 12.04
<ivoks> nacrtani mravojed :)
<ivoks> ili kaj god pangolin je
<jelly> quantal Å¡to??
<ivoks> quetzal
<ivoks> to je bilo ocekivano
<ivoks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quetzal
<ivoks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quetzalcoatl
<jelly> Å¡arena ekipa http://antpitta.com/images/photos/trogons/gallery_trogons.htm
<obruT> skuzio sam sto me zajebavalo kod HDMI-ja :P monitor ima dva moda HDMI-ja, AV i PC, bio je AV ukljucen :P
<obruT> kad izlazi 12.04 ?
<CrazyLemon> za 3 dana
<obruT> vidim da je final beta available za download :)
<jelly> ak stvari prodju dobro, za jedno 2-3 godine taj 12.04 bi mogao biti podrzan i od ostalih hw vendora ne samo HP PC servera
<obruT> taman kad LTS istekne :)
<Mmike> :/
<Mmike> JOS pornjave :/
<obruT> jel ima stagod dobro ?  salji :
<obruT> :)
<jelly> obruT: ima 5 godina rok
<jelly> navodno
<Mmike> obruT, youporn.com
<obruT> Mmike: aha, bio na sajtu, tu i tamo se nadje stogod zanimljivo :)
<jelly> porntube!  tubetubetube!  pornpornporn!  youporntube!  i ostale kombinacije
<obruT> sexytrannymidgetanalportn
<Mmike> pita me lik sad, jel' nam dosta 6 slaveova ili da uzmemo 8
<Mmike> reko, dajte mi neke brojev da vidim
<Mmike> veli pa, nemam
<Mmike> kak, reko, nemas SRCE TI PARAM GLUPO!
<jelly> ma daj 8 to je okruglije
<jelly> Mmike: kako se na engleskom veli "SRCE TI PARAM GLUPO!"
<hbogner> ha ha ha
<jelly> zasto imam ovo u browseru http://cubiclebot.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/18-e1325567690778.jpg?cb5e28
<Mmike> i drape your stupid heart
<Mmike> neamm pojma
<obruT> jelly: sta hoces, fotka je predobra :)
<jelly> ma daj, cista patka
<SilverSpace> jesam se nahodao skoro tri sata hodanja
<SilverSpace> Mmike: naletio slucajno na link
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/besposlene-konzole-trose-milijarde-dolara/115543.aspx
<SilverSpace> hehe
<SilverSpace> http://vimeo.com/3941350
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: page not found
<SilverSpace> hm
<SilverSpace> http://vimeo.com/39413507
<SilverSpace> aa
<SilverSpace> falila jedna 7
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=lQgXBoiRca8
<SilverSpace> uh
<SilverSpace> Ubuntu 12.10 Quantal Quetzal
<ivantomica> Vidjeh :) kako su se samo sjetili
<ivantomica> :)
<SilverSpace> eh
<ivoks> bilo bi bolje da je Quetzalcatl
<ivoks> Quetzalcoatl
<ivantomica> hehe, al poznato je da Ubuntači imaju kodna imena sastavljena od dvije riječi ;)
<SilverSpace> http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1121
<ivantomica> Vidio i to ;)
<ivoks> Rumours and allegations of a move from Upstart to SystemD are unfounded: Upstart has a huge battery of tests, the competition has virtually none. Upstart knows everything it wants to be, the competition wants to be everything. Quality comes from focus and clarity of purpose, it comes from careful design and rigorous practices. After a review by the Ubuntu Foundations team our course is clear: we’re committed to Upstart, it’s the better choice for a
<ivoks> dakle... ostajemo pri upstartu :)
<ivoks> pa onda je vrijeme da zasucemo rukave i prebacimo jos ovih par sysv skriptu
<SilverSpace> joj moram po novi router
<SilverSpace> za sedam dana dolazi mi novi provajder
<SilverSpace> konacno
<SilverSpace> ivoks: jes vidio novog napadaca u medvescaku
<BotaniCar__> woohooo
<BotaniCar__> IMAM TUNTOR 12 ! 
<BotaniCar__> Ubuntu,jel :) 
<BotaniCar__> Skoro sve radi :) 
<BotaniCar__> u cem vi ircate s ubuntuJa ? 
<jelly-home> u pidzami
 * jelly-home se skriva
 * BotaniCar__ pokazuje ekran zeni i vice 'vidis!! nisam samo ja' 
<migor> o boze
<BotaniCar__> hehe, kak je ovaj vmware preizvrstan :) Slozim tuntora u virtualki, i dam mu da si vmware pogleda divajse i proslijedi mu .. i ovaj mi isprva skuzi da mi je na jednom HDMIu monitor, na drugom TV, i SPD spojeno pojacalo :) 
<BotaniCar__> O, kako dobro :) Ironija je da mi host ne kuzi bas pojacalo :) 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar__: irssi
<BotaniCar__> SilverSpace, tam mogu sloziti on connect/on join evente ? 
<BotaniCar__> najezio sam se cim sam vidio "terminal based" 
<SilverSpace> yep
<BotaniCar__> aha, moram biti kul :) 
<BotaniCar__> OK :D
<SilverSpace> :)
 * SilverSpace zjev zjev 
<jelly-home> simpleSAMLphp je daleko od simple
<BotaniCar__> za kaj je to dobro ?
<jelly-home> ni za Å¡to :-)
<jelly-home> autentikacijski middleware za onaj CARNet / AAI@Edu.hr mehanizam
<jelly-home> da se djeca i nastavnici mogu ulogirat na mediawiki
<jelly-home> ili moodle ili nešto treće 
<jelly-home> krivo sam rekao, nije middleware (iako je u sredini)
<BotaniCar__> :D okok, fakat nista :) 
 * Mmike se sjeca
<Mmike> najbolje jellyjeve fore ikad
<Mmike> MAMA TI SE KUPA GOLA!
<Mmike> osvojio me odmah :)
<Mmike> tamo, jos, 97me :)
<Mmike> odo spat
<jelly-home> eh, nije to moje 
#ubuntu-hr 2012-04-24
<ivoks> BotaniCar__: ako vrtis ubuntu u virtualki, onda ni ne vidis novi desktop
<ivoks> SilverSpace: nisam
<ivoks> veli mesic da su mu posudili 2 milijuna kuna
<ivoks> tko bi nekom starceku posudio 2 milijuna kuna?
<ivoks> 12.04 vise nema (development release) tag
<drj_cro> ivoks: pitanjce, sad instaliram 12.04 betu i kad za par danas izace finalna verzija dal ce to sto sam instalirao postat final lts il ce i dalje ostat devel release?
<drj_cro> s/izace/izade
<BotaniCar_> ivoks: mozes mi pojasniti "ne vidis novi desktop" ? 
<BotaniCar_> imam unity i 3d akceleraciju, vidim monitor i TV; nije mi jasno na sto si mislio
<jelly-home> drj_cro: kad upgradeas sustav imat ces sve pakete kao u finalnom izdanju
<drj_cro> jelly-home: znam to.. al me zanima dal ce kad izadje 12.10 beta prebeta i ostale bete on krenut pakete skidat od njih il ce ostat na lts-u
<jelly-home> ostat ce na 12.04
<drj_cro> e to me zanimalo
<drj_cro> thnx
<jelly-home> mislim da ubuntu nema testing release kao Debian da uvijek dobis novijenakon sto tekuci "testing" postane stabilno izdanje
<drj_cro> to sam pokusavao negdje procitat al nisam bas naletio 
<BotaniCar_> ono sto ima je iritantni svakodnevni update bar 3 komponente :) I onda mi vele da je windows update dosadan :)
<drj_cro> istina nisam bas previse ni trazio :)
<Mmike> drj_cro, imas na wikipediji :)
<BotaniCar_> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/538397_296606663746977_254341354640175_668981_1376078798_n.jpg
<BotaniCar_> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/319751_295321783875465_254341354640175_665727_1133818407_n.jpg
<BotaniCar_> :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xx7gk0H05nM
<Mmike> prva utrka na kojoj su koristili slickove
<SilverSpace> dan
<obruT> u prvi mah bih pomislio da je rijec o biciklizmu, a obzirom tko prica, vjerojatno je formula u igri ? (nisam kliknuo na linux)
<obruT> jebote... s/linux/link/
<obruT> prsti brzi od mozga
<SilverSpace> Mmike: hebeno mogo si uz ogradu biti naslonjen :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, da :))))))))
<Mmike> obruT, slickovi i baciklo?
<Mmike> jao
 * Mmike mora napravit servis na baciklu
<Mmike> nisam ga servisirao 2-3 godine
<Mmike> nije da treba sad, al' htio bih
<Mmike> preporuke, imate?
 * obruT ima slickove na biciklima
<BotaniCar_> kaj niej bilo neki besplatni servis bicikla ? 
<Mmike> BotaniCar_, zelim platit , i zelim da je ok
<BotaniCar_> https://www.facebook.com/Biciklopopravljaona
<Mmike> za fumica sam cuo svakojake price
<BotaniCar_> mah, brijem da su ovo entuzijasti kaj ce ti ok slozit, bez naplate
<obruT> Mmike: ako uspijes ugurat, ciklo-centar, ako ne, onda negdje drugdje... ja servisiram u TČT jer sam tamo kupio bicikle, a i znam servisera i znam gdje se krece da ga zadavim ak sto zajebe :)
<Mmike> LOL :)
<Mmike> obruT, a, ciklo-centar je megaguzvarast?
<obruT> pa imaju neku politiku da za vrijeme sezone ne primaju bajkove koji nisu kod njih kupljeni... di si ti kupio bajk ?
<obruT> kod fumica nemoj (ak uopce postoji vise) jer su bahati, bezobrazni i neprofesionalni
<obruT> tamo sam odfurao jednom na servis, nist nisu napravili, a naplatili mi
<obruT> a i oko garancije jedne stvari sto tamo kupih sam se natezao i jebao matere
<obruT> a Fumic je fakat bahat
<BotaniCar_> iss, brzo mi cestitajte kaj nisam zaboravio ( sto sam se na vrijeme sjetio) godisnjice braka ! :) 
<obruT> dobar biciklist, jako los i bezobrazan trgovac
<obruT> BotaniCar_: ijao :) da se nisi sjetio, bilo bi oklagijom po glavi veceras :)
<drj_cro> BotaniCar_: cestitam,ja za to imam podsjetnike po svuda(google kalendar,mobiteli sve i svasta) :)
<obruT> drj_cro: bwahahaha :) da ne bi bilo :)
<drj_cro> al sto je najbolje ove godine me zena zove, muzuu vristi ti mobitel da nam je godisnjica :)
<obruT> ne znam kako mozete zaboraviti dan kad je zivot krenuo u pakao :)
<SilverSpace> omaj na savici nije los kod placa
<SilverSpace> vele ljudi
<BotaniCar_> obruT: kakve veze ima godisnjica braka s rodjenjem ? :) 
<SilverSpace> ja imam tu jednog starcheka bivseg biciklistu koji doma u garazi radi i odlican je
<drj_cro> obruT: nije li da sve strasne stvari pokusavas zaboravit sto prije :)
<Mmike> smijeh
<Mmike> bracni
<Mmike> i ja cu skoro
<Mmike> btw, bio danas kod maticara
<Mmike> povisili naknade za 'van mjesta'
<Mmike> znaci, ako se udajem kod njih, 200 kuna
<BotaniCar_> :) 
<Mmike> tj, zenim
<Mmike> a ako maticar izlazi na teren onda je 200 kn + 3000 kn
<Mmike> dodje mi da u crkvu odem
<Mmike> obruT, a kupio sam bajs pred 4 godine, cca, od frenda :) 
<BotaniCar_> "<Mmike> dodje mi da u crkvu odem" >> log
<obruT> u crkvi ces se usrecit :)
<Mmike> ivoks, ti se kuzis u haproxy?
<Mmike> obruT, kako ne, isus i spasenje!
<Mmike> ili sto vec, ono
<BotaniCar_> imam visok ping i nesto datalossa na jednom serveru , server ne radi gotovo nista ..  netstat -antu | wc -l , daje 114, ne bi smjelo biti previse
<Mmike> dataloss
<Mmike> na serveru?
<obruT> Mmike: bojim se da je prekasno za ekipu poput nas, svi cemo u pakao :) 
<jelly> mislim da misli na mrezi
<Mmike> ded1073:~# netstat -antu | wc -l
<Mmike> 18624
<BotaniCar_> mah, Mmike nemremo razlicit hardveraj usporedjivati, velim, 114 je ok, a gle ovo : http://www.watchmouse.com/en/checkit.php?m=3&c=jpcheckit&vurl=http%3A%2F%2Fglobecat.com.com.hr%2F&utm_source=just-ping.com&utm_medium=link&utm_campaign=jpcheckit
<Mmike> BotaniCar_, ovisi, ak tih 114 konekcija sise k'o blesavo i jos uz to ti roka po diskovima i procesoru, previse je
<jelly> BotaniCar_: a sto veli statistika ifacea na ifconfig i sto vele grafovi mreznog prometa
<BotaniCar_> jos gore: http://just-ping.com/index.php?vh=globecat.com.com.hr&c=&s=ping%21&vtt=1335258488&vhost=_&c=
<Mmike> e
<Mmike> mrzim vas 
<Mmike> sve koji koristite te pingdome i ina sranja
<BotaniCar_> jelly: taj server jos nema statistike nikakve
<jelly> com.obojci com.opanci
<Mmike> svakih dan moram objasnjavat hrpi debila da je problem u ping servisu a ne u serverima 
<jelly> BotaniCar_: onda vrti iptraf
<BotaniCar_> :) Mmike , ako imam ping problem s servera na server, gdje su oba na istom virtualizatoru, onda mora biti jos nesto 
<Mmike> ali kako, veli lik, pa ovaj server iz afganistanske pokrajne mali kabul ne moze pingati moj server u chicagu! Pa dajte popravite to!!!
<Mmike> BotaniCar_, kak just-ping.com to radi? :)
<Mmike> yup, probaj iptraf
<Mmike> i rokni i vidi
<Mmike> imaj i iftop upaljen, usput, pa vidi
<Mmike> uopce, tko ti kriv kad virtualiziras :)
<BotaniCar_> Mmike: just-ping sam pokazao kao manifestaciju koju ce mi vidjeti klijenti. Mogu ti pejstbinati i s servera u svom subnetu, isto je 
<BotaniCar_> Mmike: neimastina mi kriva 
<BotaniCar_> Mmike: iftop pokazuje da server idla 
<BotaniCar_> jelly: bu'm 
<jelly> BotaniCar_: snifaj promet na sve tri strane (na oba VM-a i na hostu) pa vidi, kaj da ti velim
<jelly> Meni Radi™
<BotaniCar_> :D
<Mmike> ja bih htio znati kaj haproxy radi sa 'weight' parametrom nad backedn serverom ako je balance algoritam postavljen na lastconn
<Mmike> moji testovi su inconclusive :)
<Mmike> a u dokumentaciji ne pise
<BotaniCar_> imam osjecaj da cu uskoro pokazati prstom na developere web aplikacije koja tamo sjedi i reci "Ti, mrzim te" :) 
<jelly> Mmike: pitaj na #haproxy :>
<Mmike> jelly, jesam, sutra cu dobit odgovor :)
<jelly> eto vidis
<Mmike> * jelly (~jelly@lan.iskon.hr) has joined #haproxy
<Mmike> * jelly (~jelly@lan.iskon.hr) has left #haproxy ("Client exiting")
<Mmike> :P :)
<jelly> morao sam provjerit da li postoji
 * Mmike se sinoc napio finog viskija
 * Mmike je danas k'o nov
<Mmike> osim sto nisam spavao jer sam morao ic fakin maticare podmicivat
<jelly> kad si ih morao ici podmicivati, u cik zore u 8 ujutro?
<Mmike> a da, zena radi od 9, pa smo u pol 8 bili tamo
<Mmike> u jakovlju
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> dodobas, jel' imas nekih hintova glede filesystema i mount opcija za mongodb?
<dodobas> Mmike: pa ne za to sto tebi treba...
<dodobas> sigurno mislis da ti mongo kolje fsync :)
<jelly> mongo just pawn in big game of life
<Mmike> dodobas, ne mislim nista, pitam za general guideline
<Mmike> mysql + bbu na 3wareu nekom, 10 diskova u raid10 polju, ext4, noatime, nobarrier - oko 60% bolje performanse
<Mmike> s druge strane, nobarrier i non-bbu kontroler (ili plain old sata driver) - a disaster waiting to happen
<Mmike> dobro je samo u slucaju kad je to jedan od milijardu slaveova
<Mmike> pa reko, mozda znas neki taki za mongo :)
<dodobas> http://www.mongodb.org/display/DOCS/Production+Notes#ProductionNotes-LinuxFileSystems
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> tam pise ravno - nista :)
<Mmike> zato pitam
<dodobas> noatime...
<BotaniCar_> Ha ! Znao sam, "poslovna aplikacija" je kriva ! 
<Mmike> dodobas, da, to je default
<jelly> %@#% poslovne aplikacije
<BotaniCar_> Slazem se
<BotaniCar_> U biti, nije softver nikaj kriv kaj je programer traljav 
<BotaniCar_> da programiram, nazvao bi softver tocno kak je ovaj frajer nazvao firewall : vuurmuur !!!
<BotaniCar_> VUURMUR , biatches :) 
<BotaniCar_> Zvuci skoro dobro kao MegaTron
<ivoks> drj_cro: ostat ce lts i nece nuditi upgrade do slijedecg ltsa; rolling release verziju ubuntu jos nema
<ivoks> BotaniCar_: ako imas akceleraciju, onda super
<ivoks> Mmike: ja se kuzim u sve :D
<Mmike> ivoks: ja bih htio znati kaj haproxy radi sa 'weight' parametrom nad backedn serverom ako je balance algoritam postavljen na lastconn
<Mmike> profesionalci, 26.4 u kinima
<Mmike> mislim da cu opet otici u kino
<BotaniCar_> ja sam nakon kupnje TVa rekao da vise ne idem u kino, ne znam kaj cu tamo 
<dodobas> Mmike: a koji je tvoj problem ? :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar_, gledat film koji nemres gledat doma?
<Mmike> dodobas, pa, na 'balance roundrobin' je jasno - ako svi serveri imaju weight 10, onda svi dobijaju jednako konekcije. Ako pak neki ima 20, onda taj dobija duplo vise no ostali. Al' sto ako je 'balance lastcon'?
<drj_cro> ivoks: thnx
<dodobas> Mmike: ma za mongo?
<Mmike> dodobas, pa, samo me zanimala best practice
<BotaniCar_> wooohoo ! nagovorio sam Upravu da se manemo Outlooka i probaju Thunderbird :) 
<BotaniCar_> tataratira ! Vuurmuur !
<ivoks> eto me
<ivoks> piknuo sam http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/dell_u2312hm.htm
<ivoks> Mmike: za nista
<ivoks> Mmike: nadam se da ne koristis lastconn za http
<Mmike> ivoks, ne :)
<ivoks> mislim, 'nadam se'... nije preporucljivo
<Mmike> ivoks, znaci, weight se u 'lastconn' ignorira?
<ivoks> pa da, weight je dinamican
<ivoks> algoritam sam odredjuje weight
<Mmike> hm
<ivoks> u biti, lazem
<ivoks>   - weight: when the backend uses a dynamic weighted algorithm, the weight
<ivoks>     grows linearly from 1 to 100%. In this case, the weight is updated at every
<ivoks>     health-check. For this reason, it is important that the "inter" parameter
<ivoks>     is smaller than the "slowstart", in order to maximize the number of steps.
<BotaniCar_> ivoks: skatuljica nema HDMI ?
<ivoks> ima, al to je za treci monitor :)
<Mmike> yup, i to radi ok za rounrobin
<Mmike> al' za leastcon?
<Mmike> jer ono kaj ja isprobavam, nema smisla
<ivoks> leastconn je isto dinamican
<ivoks> tako da bi trebalo biti isto
<Mmike> radi se o mysqlovima i queryjima koji traju po 4-5 sekundi
<Mmike> a tak pise, da
<Mmike> bar ja tak zakljucujem iz dokumentacije
<BotaniCar_> cek, "Its predecessor did not feature HDMI or any further video connections and so things remain the same here with the new model." a i tabela prikazuje da nema
<ivoks> skatuljica je komp pretpostavljam, a ne monitor
<ivoks> ocito je da monitor nema hdmi
<BotaniCar_> linkao si monitor
<BotaniCar_> Ocito je da bi zamijenio integrirani USB2 hub za HDMI port :) 
<ivoks> pa cak mi je usb2 bitniji od hdmia
<BotaniCar_> *gasp* , ne furas USB3 ?: D
<ivoks> stroj na koji ide nema usb3
<ivoks> bitno je samo da bude dovoljno velik
<ivoks> da se moze zaokrenuti
<ivoks> i da je kvalitetan
<ivoks> ostale navlakuse mi ne trebaju
 * Mmike isto ne fura usb3
<Mmike> neznam sto bih upiknuo u to
<BotaniCar_> da sam malo manje poluslijep sad bi flejmao kvalitetu. 
<Mmike> hm?
<Mmike> ciju? :)
<Mmike> srca ti preplasenog, pa na androidu update dobijam cesce neg na windowsima
<Mmike> Cannot join # (You are banned)
<Mmike> hme!
<Mmike> jel' mozete vi na # kanal?
<BotaniCar_> da
<Mmike> da, mene su banirali :)
<BotaniCar_> o, kanal na kojem opovi imaju razuma ? :D
<obruT> Mmike: a gdje ti NISI baniran ? :)
<obruT> na idolnetu na #hrb kanalu gdje valjda nikad nije ni bio prije je po defaultu imao ban :) bwahahahaha :)
<BotaniCar_> :D
<hbogner> jos malo pa ce mu zabranit pristup i maticaru :D
<BotaniCar_> nece, ali samo za njega redizajniraju cjenik :)
<BotaniCar_> kad se ovak zajebes, znas da moras odustati od ITa: https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/548093_10150780742328416_300760038415_9674025_656048538_n.jpg
<BotaniCar_> Yummy yummy yummy I've got panties in my tummy
<BotaniCar_> ma cek, jel to meni wine skida windows fontove ? :) mwahaha :( 
<obruT> BotaniCar_: upravo ti ACTA/SOPA policija snima promat i ima da te vec veceras uhapse
<obruT> piratu jedan i nepostovatelju autorskih prava :)
<BotaniCar_> obruT: svoj svog ne dira :) 
<BotaniCar_> jel mogu nekak kontrolirati pointer na laptopu , ako mi je mish spojen na drugi pc, a oba su na mrezi ? :) 
<obruT> x2x
<SilverSpace> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/04/from-warty-warthog-to-quantal-quetzal.html
<obruT> ja s x2x kontroliram x-e na laptopu s lokalnim misem i tastaturom
<BotaniCar_> ima to i windows klijent ? laptop ima windowse
<obruT> e jebiga, ovo je X na X server... ak dignes X server na windozama mozes :) za drugo ne znam :)
 * obruT nema pojma o windowsima
<BotaniCar_> e! pa da ! 
<BotaniCar_> x-i na windowsima :) necu ama bas nista dobiti ,ali cu svejedno sad to ic sloziti :)
<hbogner> BotaniCar_, ima neki program kojeg instalras na oba win stroja i djelis misa i tipkovnicu
<BotaniCar_> Znao sam da ce mi ovdje doci ideja kako ispuniti dan bez novih ticketa na helpdesku :)
<hbogner> i mozes s jednog na drugi
<hbogner> ko da imas dual screen
<BotaniCar_> hbogner: trazim nekaj kaj je platform independant
<hbogner> e ovo je bilo win only
<BotaniCar_> nda, obruT je predlozio kompromisno rjesenje, X na windowsima
<obruT> BotaniCar_: valjda ti je jasno da ces na tim x-ima na windowsima vrtit samo klijente/aplikacije koji koriste X protokol ? :)
<BotaniCar_> obruT: zato sam napisao da necu bas nist dobiti s tim,ali neka 
<obruT> mislim fora je s tim se zajebavat :)
<BotaniCar_> trebam jednostavno neki KVM swich uzet i bok
<obruT> ja sam se jako jako davno igrao s X serverom za DOS :)
<BotaniCar_> upravo sam digao ruke od te dangube, imam KVM u ruci :) 
<SilverSpace> zivotinjsko carstvo
<dodobas> uuu, Mmike ce svršit kad ovo vidi http://thomasst.ch/mongoadmin/
<Mmike> nghhhkhhnm...
<Mmike> eh :)
<dodobas> jel bilo dobro :)
<CrazyLemon> BotaniCar_ probaj Synergy ..koliko se sječam je platform independent
<BotaniCar_> hvala, CrazyLemon
<BotaniCar_> koja si ti Mmike likchina, ja bi ti vratio ban na # :) 
<BotaniCar_> veli lik "kak da XYZ u perlu?" , a Mmike mu veli "zakaj ne python" :) 
<BotaniCar_> CrazyLemon: ovo je pre*ebeno, k'o zmaj radi :) 
<MmikeT> Day changed to 21 Apr 2012
<MmikeT> Day changed to 22 Apr 2012
<MmikeT> Day changed to 23 Apr 2012
<MmikeT> Day changed to 24 Apr 2012
<MmikeT> LOL :)
<BotaniCar_> tko kaj ? :)
<BotaniCar_> Day-saving changes gone wrong ? :)
<jelly> profil ljudi koji pitaju stvari tu po freenodetu je raznolik, i hrpa ih koristi krivi alat jer jedino to znaju
<jelly> "kako da podesim filesystem na mom produkcijskom sustavu ako struja nestane svakih mjesec dana a nemam UPS"
<jelly> "kupi jebeni UPS"
<obruT> true true
<jelly> kaj ces mu sad objasnjavati u mount opcijama i barijerama i dirty bufferima kad sam zna koje je rjesenje
<Mmike> ma
<Mmike> ovo je lik na # kanalu :)
<CrazyLemon> BotaniCar_ nije lose ne :)
<BotaniCar_> jelly: ovo sto si rekao je parcijalno tocno. U konkretnom slucaju je UPS jedino dobro rjesenje no, Mmike ti moze reci koliko puta sam inzistirao na "krivim" rjesenjima i davio ljude - jer mi je tehnicko rjesavanje problema bilo uvjetovano poslovnom logikom i nisam mogao "kupiti UPS". Dobro, ja sam za 4 reda velicine superiorniji , te neusporediv s prosjecnim freenoderom, ali ipak 
<BotaniCar_> Sad sam skoro proplakao, dosao mi u mail CV nekog decka, 88 godiste, prvostupnik, naveo da je radio kojekaj - veli odma da bi delal za 2k kuna :(
<BotaniCar_> Proplakao od bijesa, da se razumijemo
<Mmike> kao, sram ga bilo, trazit 2k kuna :)
<BotaniCar_> Na situaciju i okolinu se ljutim , mika. Dobil bush i ti klinca, pa ces se veseliti buducnosti za njega. 
<Mmike> ma joj
<Mmike> citam ovo pernara idijota
<Mmike> kao, zamislite si vi to
<Mmike> otac dobio otkaz, pa otvorio automehanicarsku radionu
<Mmike> pa digo kredit, eteo, da moze kupit alate i to sve
<Mmike> i tak, radio, veli, i nije mu bas islo
<Mmike> pa je prestao placat doprinose i kredit
<Mmike> i sad, zamislite si vi, veli, uzelo mu sve
<Mmike> pa di to ima
<BotaniCar_> :) pa , malo je jadno, ne ? "vani" bi nakon prvog propalog pokusaja , vjerojatno dobio drugi kredit za nekaj razumno, sanse da kod nas covjek proba ponovno nakon propasti su .. nula
<BotaniCar_> jebate, znam ne jednog lika v meriki , koji su propali vise no jedared
<BotaniCar_> aj kod nas bankrotiraj 2x jer si se trudio ,a nije islo
<Mmike> ama
<Mmike> kajti pricas, covjece?
<Mmike> pise u ugovoru 'sjebes, najebo si'
<BotaniCar_> jelly: kaj je kkripton.iskon.hr ? 
<Mmike> koji kufer, mislim?
<BotaniCar_> Mmike: nish ja ne velim da mu je trebalo doc na naplatu.
<BotaniCar_> Samo kukam kak nemas sanse pocet iznova ako ti se sjebe
<Mmike> ak si debil, nema, da
<Mmike> kaj mislis da mu u americi oproste dug? :)
<Mmike> k'o onaj lik, jeboga, vozio na loz ulje i sad cvili kak mu 10k kuna oce uzet
<BotaniCar_> Naravno da ne oproste! Ali ti daju priliku da zaradis i otplatis dug, ako imas razumnu ideju kako 
<BotaniCar_> kod nas je "duzan si, ne dolazi dok ne platis"
<Mmike> 2.2 Mbit u downloadu
<Mmike> dstat i razni bakraci na 12 strojeva odjednom
<jelly> BotaniCar_: vjerojatno staticki ip od korisnika
<BotaniCar_> kaj Tvoj korisnik hoce od mog korisnika ? Moji Korisnici nemaju nista :) Inace bi bili Tvoji korisnici :)
<jelly> nije moj ;-)
<Mmike> hah, upalio -C na master ssh connection
<Mmike> sa imam 330k/sec
<Mmike> ima smisla ssh kompresija, jako ima smisla
<hbogner> Mmike, a kolko je bilo prije?
<Mmike> 2 mbiga
<Mmike> mbita
<Mmike> na 12 strojeva imam upaljen dstat, iostat i 'watch -n 1 mysqladmin processlist'
<Mmike> kroz tmux, naravno
<Mmike> mislim da cu uskoro odustati od screena i koristiti tmux
 * BotaniCar_ nema nikakve kompresije upaljene
<BotaniCar_> aj ti objasni shefu da si radio cjeli dan, a nisi nish bandwitha potrosio
<hbogner> bas da vidim taj tmux
<Mmike> hbogner, naopacki je
<Mmike> za pocetak
<Mmike> ctrl-b umjesto ctrl-a
<Mmike> i treba citat , jbg
<Mmike> al' trosi pun kufer manje resursa
<Mmike> mosh splitat horizontalno, vertikalno, micat splitajna
<Mmike> ma
<Mmike> probaj
<hbogner> vidim da se treba igrat na pocetku
<hbogner> budem kasnije, sad nemam zivaca za to
<hbogner> instalirao, pokrenuo i ugasio za sad :D
<Mmike> mario@buntor ~$ free -m
<Mmike>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<Mmike> Mem:          8001       7764        236          0          4        162
<Mmike> t;ah
<obruT> oce tko u subotu u "peek&poke" na proslavu 30-godisnjice zx spektruma ?
<jelly> ti si gumičar? SMRT!!
<jelly> SYS64738
<Mmike> gumicar! :)
<Mmike> POKE1,0
<Mmike> obruT, ides u .ri?
<jelly> ovaj vikend je Sferakon
<obruT> jelly: nisam, ja sam suprotni tabor :) idem tamo napravit haos :)
<obruT> Mmike: pa igrom slucaja bih trebao biti u Ri taj dana pa ono, da navratim
<obruT> bice nekih predavanja, otvorenje neke izlozbe, svirke, druzenja, pijanke, stovec
<obruT> moram nabavit neku C64 majicu u medjuvremenu :)
<jelly> ja mislio skočit do Pule a Ri je relativno blizu
 * Mmike nece moc
<jelly> komodor majca mi je daleko premala, najblize sto imam je http://www.topatoco.com/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=TO&Product_Code=QW-WHALE&Category_Code=QW
<jelly> hm, ciferšlus doodle
<igustin_> ode Nokijin rejting u smeće http://bit.ly/ImeAcB
<jelly> a te rejting kuće su čisto reketarenje
<obruT> jelly: i meni se cini
<obruT> reketarenje i rad u necijem interesu
<Mmike> jelly, sigurno imas onaj electro-swing sto sam pejstao tu, negdje, pod prstima? :)
<jelly> u irc logu
<jelly> i na disku koji nije dostupan sa interwebsa
<jelly> Mmike: ak oces stavim da se kopira negdje, pa za koji sat bude dostupno
<Mmike> ma imam log
<Mmike> mogu i ja grepat
<Mmike> reko, mozda imas nabrzake :)
<jelly> nemam
 * hbogner radi backup diska, dd
<hbogner> a to traaaje, na externi usb
<Mmike> usb3?
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> otvorio sam 312 PDF dokumenata odjednom
<Mmike> rats
<Mmike> http://tv.jutarnji.hr/video/show/2181ee03810bd5d02c23e4f722c15224
<Mmike> Uvijek isti bed s printanjem gomile dokumenata :/
<hbogner> Mmike, nope usb2
<Mmike> blah, printanje u ubuntuu :)
<Mmike> inace, ne kuzim kak mozete firefox koristiti
<Mmike> otvorio sam sad 10ak tabova s googleta
<Mmike> i umro je
<SilverSpace> :)
 * jelly-home ima otvoreno 100 tabova i Firefox ne umire
<SilverSpace> ja ga nemam ni istaliranog
<jelly-home> Mmike: Chrome nema dovoljno dobar NoScript
<Mmike> jelly-home, kak uspjevas
<Mmike> trazim neki dobar multi-tab-print addon za firefox
<Mmike> pa googlam iz njega
<Mmike> uzas spori :/
<Mmike> btw., znam da nema, nemre se implementirat trenutno
<Mmike> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/print-pages-to-pdf/?src=cb-dl-hotness
<Mmike> 10 MB plugin :)
<jelly-home> Mmike: NoScript je instaliran i daje javascript i plugine samo rucno whitelistanim domenama
<Mmike> jelly-home, u ff? ili?
<jelly-home> da
<Mmike> velis onda radi brzo?
<SilverSpace> zenski bike http://is.gd/WIMhBm
<jelly-home> Mmike: onda radi ok.  Za one stranice za koje ti treba samo moras rucno dozvoliti javascript s njihove domene
<jelly-home> to za obicnog korisnika zna biti naporno i besmisleno, but hey
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: unisex
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: slika mi je malo cudna, kak se vidi cijela prednja guma?
<Mmike> ma
<Mmike> ja bi trenutno samo da mogu svojih 50ak tabova isprintati u .PDFove
<Mmike> razlicite
<Mmike> a da ne moram jedan po jedan kliketat
<hbogner> to je onaj model koji ima jedan krak vilice
<hbogner> i jedan amortizer
<hbogner> nikad mis e nisu svidjeli takvi
<jelly-home> Mmike: za ovih 15 minuta si ih mogao vec sve jednog po jednog 
<jelly-home> hbogner: mozda je optimiziran za penjanje na biciklo s desna
<Mmike> jelly-home, to ti samo mislis
<Mmike> zadnjih put mi je za 50 komada trebalo dobrih sat vremena
<Mmike> a slijedeci tjedan cu ih imati jos 100
<Mmike> mislim da cu dat knjigovodji pristup na internet bankarstvo, pa nek si sama printa :)
<jelly-home> 4 komada, svaki 20 sekundi
<jelly-home> kakvo je to internet bankarstvo gdje ne mozes downloadati pdf o transakciji
<jelly-home> -rw-r--r-- 1 jelly users  506511 2012-04-24 19:45:09.371616126 +0200 1.pdf
<jelly-home> -rw-r--r-- 1 jelly users  958380 2012-04-24 19:45:40.892376396 +0200 2.pdf
<jelly-home> -rw-r--r-- 1 jelly users  850381 2012-04-24 19:46:05.208962904 +0200 3.pdf
<jelly-home> -rw-r--r-- 1 jelly users 2406246 2012-04-24 19:46:27.769507057 +0200 4.pdf
<jelly-home> a jos sam svaki put birao print to file, pdf format, i A4 papir
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> za popizdit
<jelly-home> primijeti da treba ispod 20 sekundi za svaki
<jelly-home> znaci 100 komada ~ pola sata
<jelly-home> [19:26] <Mmike> trazim neki dobar multi-tab-print addon za firefox
<jelly-home> [19:55] <jelly-home> znaci 100 komada ~ pola sata
<jelly-home> ^^ pola sata
<jelly-home> ili mozes izgubiti 2-4 sata automatizirajuci to ;-
<jelly-home> za 6 mjeseci ce ti se trud isplatit!
<Mmike> jelly
<Mmike> aj probaj  50 komada sejvati
<Mmike> numerirati
<Mmike> i ne pogrijesiti
<Mmike> popizdit ces :)
<Mmike> vjeruj mi, radim to svaka tri mjeseca, i lud sam svaka tri mjeseca
<Mmike> da, znam, da radim to jednom tjedno bilo bi lakse
<jelly-home> pdftotext i python za renamati ih u ispravna imena
<jelly-home> tak sam racune za gazdaricu slagao
<jelly-home> (osim s/python/awk/)
<jelly-home> ili plati studentu 100 kuna da ti to slozi
<Mmike> platim tebi 300 kuna ak mi to slozis :)
<jelly-home> nemres mene dobit tak jeftino
<Mmike> :) 
<Mmike> ti mislis d aje to jednostavno, ja sam probao vise puta i nije bas jednostavno
<jelly-home> zadnji put kad sam isao automatizirati firefox je bilo za bota za Travian, koristio sam Selenium
<jelly-home> haha, u Selenium IDE extensionu jos uvijek pise http://speed.travian.ba/
<Mmike> wkhtmltopdf
<Mmike> ha, selenium!
<Mmike> vish vish
<jelly-home> al to nece radit, selenium se bavi sadrzajem prozora a ne cijelom browser aplikacijom
<jelly-home> "Selenium is not a browser automation tool. It is a web-application automation tool. Testing whether the print dialog box works is out of the scope and not a capability of the Selenium test engine. Consider Selenium is a really fancy wrapper around the JavaScript interpreter in the browser. And JavaScript can not deal with native OS windows like the print dialog box. You'll need an OS-level library (like win32 or applescript) to handle those dial
<jelly-home> og boxes. And so far, we haven't integrated those lower-level libraries into Selenium"
<jelly-home> brb
<Mmike>  It is limited by
<Mmike>               design to 4128 active servers per backend.
<Mmike> tko ima toliko backenda :)
<dodobas> Mmike: Å¡to to ? :)
<Mmike> a neznam :)
<Mmike> haproxy
<dodobas> a kako su dosli to tog broja
<SilverSpace> LN 
<SilverSpace> odoh gledat nogomet
<jelly-home> 4096 + 32 rezerve ;-)
<budz0r> e kako je linux prekrasan :)
<budz0r> kupim novi laptop, i samo prebacim disk iz starog u novi laptop i sve radi :)
<budz0r> cak nisam ni kuciste od diska morao mjenjati kad sam prebacivao disk (oba lapa thinkpadi)
<jelly-home> i koji stinkpad si uzejo
<budz0r> jelly-home: t420
<jelly-home> s intel grafikom?
<budz0r> jelly-home: da
<budz0r> intel 3000
<jelly-home> HD3000.  koliko piksela po vertikali?
<budz0r> jedina losa stvar mi je reza
<budz0r> 1366x768
<budz0r> katastrofa
<jelly-home> yep, gadovi vise ni 16x10 ne stavljaju, nego 16x9
<budz0r> da
<budz0r> nekaj kombiniram da bi zamjenio display
<jelly-home> na onaj 1600x900?
<budz0r> u oanj wxga++
<budz0r> da
<jelly-home> koja ti je dioptrija ;-)
<budz0r> :)
<budz0r> sama kvaliteta displaya i njegovog osvjetljenja je znatno bolja od ovog sto imam sad
<jelly-home> jel mat?
<jelly-home> ak je glatko djubre razocarat cu se u thinkpad brend
<budz0r> je je mat je :)
<jelly-home> meni je od thinkpada ostala samo tastatura
<hbogner> e hvala na topicu, tek sad skuzio :D
<jelly-home> heheh
#ubuntu-hr 2012-04-25
<ivoks> o jeb... pa ovo nije normalno
<ivoks> danas mi racunovodja kaze da mi je tur. agencija duzna drzavi neke novce
<ivoks> reko, po cemu, sve sto dodje, platim
<ivoks> kaze, sve stavke za koje je nadlezna porezna uprava
<ivoks> i skuzimo, da PU salje svu postu na neku desetu adresu
<ivoks> u sasvim drugom mjestu
<ivoks> skoro u drugoj zupaniji
<obruT> vidim ja da ce tebe prije smjestit u hotel s ovim nasim poduzetnicima nego te ameri uhapse zbog terorizma :)
<dodobas> svakim danom u svakom pogledu sve vise napredujem, svakim danom....
<dodobas> al do kad.... ne zele OIB
<ivoks> ma to je strasno
<dodobas> zele sve centralno, a znaju samo financije centralizirat
<dodobas> ako i to...
<ivoks> i sad mi nabijaju kazne za neplacene racune koje nisam ni dobio
<ivoks> i kamate
<dodobas> pa jasno, tvoj 'dug' je vec otkupila neka banka
<ivoks> svaki mjesec uredno prijavim PDV, i u prijavi upisem adresu
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, racune za sto? npr?
<ivoks> u sudskom registru pise tocna adresa
<ivoks> odakle je tim debilima dosla adresa u nekom drugom mjestu
<ivoks> MmikeDOMA: porez na tvrtku, npr.
<ivoks> zasto mislim da su svi oni debili?
<ivoks> zato sto imam firmu u zagrebu i firmu na murteru
<ivoks> i s jednom i drugom imam slicna sranja
<ivoks> ergo, oni su svi debili
<MmikeDOMA> porez na tvrku, to je onih cca 300 kuna godisnje?
<ivoks> od predsjednika vlade do cistacice
<ivoks> MmikeDOMA: da, nije bitno koliko sam duzan, vec sto ja ni ne znam da sam duzan
<ivoks> super, nek idu onda i ovrsit te ljude na toj drugoj adresi
<MmikeDOMA> tja, sad, vidi zakon o obveznim odnosima
<MmikeDOMA> i neke kurce sa zakonima o poreznoj upravi
<MmikeDOMA> mislim da to sto nisi dobio racun tebe ne opravdava
<MmikeDOMA> tj, nije to racun nego 'porezno rjesenje'
<MmikeDOMA> al' isto tako su oni u preksraju ak su imali pravu adresu al' su ti slali na krivu
<MmikeDOMA> jesio bio u poreznoj, vidio koja je adresa?
<ivoks> pa ici cu
<ivoks> ne kazem ja da nisam duzan
<ivoks> nije stvar u novcima
<ivoks> vec, kak sudski registar ima pravu adresu
<ivoks> kak zena na salteru kojoj prijavim PDV zna pravu adresu
<ivoks> kak zena koja sjedi do nje, a salje postu, ne zna pravu adresu
<ivoks> mislim, tome bi se smijali da se desi u kongu
<ivoks> a kamoli kod nas
<ivoks> naravno, babe u poreznoj u zagrebu nemaju pojma o situaciji u sibeniku
<ivoks> pa moram ici u sibenik to rjesavati
<ivoks> a to ce pricekati dok se ne vratim s puta
<ivoks> mamu im sugavu
<ivoks> ranojutarnje jebanje u mozak
<ivoks> https://sudreg.pravosudje.hr/registar/f?p=150:28:1539405923989031::NO::P28_SBT_MBS:100016091
<ivoks> mislim, vidi!
<ivoks> adresa
<ivoks> imaju i kartu
<ivoks> kak uspiju sjebat?!
<dodobas> hebo krmakle apex i njegove request query parametre.... riga mi se 
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, pa, jel' dobijas jos sto od te porezne?
<MmikeDOMA> ili je sve sjebato?
<MmikeDOMA> dodobas, oracle, a? :)
<dodobas> ma hebo ih...
<ivoks> MmikeDOMA: sve je sjebano
<dodobas> MmikeDOMA: skoro se sjecam sto koji znaci :)
<dodobas> 150 je application number... recimo 100 je demo app po defaultu
<dodobas> 28 je current app page number
<dodobas> onda neki session key...
<dodobas> ovaj NO... hmm... nesto tipa request cache NO
<dodobas> predzadnji je lista parametara... zadnji vrijednosti tih parametara
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, nadji tamo prijavu firme u porezni sustav, imas sigurno i kopiju negdje, i vidi koja je tamo adresa
<dodobas> koji su direkno concatenirani u neki query :9
<dodobas> :)
<MmikeDOMA> dodobas, :) siguran sam da uzivas :)
<BotaniCar_> dobro jutro, junacine
<dodobas> koliko sam to puta abusao taj query string
<dodobas> da bi slozio ono sto oni nisu zamislili da ce napraviti :)
<obruT> vozite bicikl po zagrebu ? dosta vam je pjesaka na biciklistickim stazama ? nista lakse...
<obruT> http://lolsnaps.com/upload_pic/HowToEasilyMakeWayTroughACrowdOfPeople-7.jpg
<MmikeDOMA> haha
<MmikeDOMA> jel' se sjeca netko igre 'quarantime'
<dodobas> o da... 
<obruT> ih, hbogner ne zna tko je Vođa :)
<MmikeDOMA>   <Listener className="org.apache.catalina.core.JreMemoryLeakPreventionListener" />
<MmikeDOMA> lol :)
<dodobas> :D
<BotaniCar_> Mmike: kaj koristis za tethering na androidu ? 
<Mmike> njegov onaj
<Mmike> wifi-hotspot
<Mmike> ili kak vec se zove
<Mmike> ZDRKANI
<Mmike> neda wpa, samo wpa2
<BotaniCar_> i, kak se zove ? :) 
<Mmike> wifi-hotspot
<Mmike> srca mu :)
<Mmike> to dodje s androidom
<Mmike> nema poseban softver 
<BotaniCar_> vidim na guglu da ima bar tri, ako gledam samo besplatne :) A, ja na svom ( 2.x) androidu ovaj kaj si ti naveo nemam 
<Mmike> 2.1 ti treba
<Mmike> 2.0 to nije imao
<Mmike> ili 2.2
<Mmike> da, 2.2 ti treba, sorry
<Mmike> 2.1 to nema defaultno
<BotaniCar_> nemam :) 
<BotaniCar_> 2.1 , stuck 
<Mmike> yup, i stuck si, nemas mobile net sharing
<BotaniCar_> u principu imam, ako sam spreman platiti za softver, ili ga ukrasti
<Mmike> sou
<Mmike> radi
<drj_cro> blazeni moj maemo(steta sto su glupani iz nokie i to sjebali)
<BotaniCar_> Mmike: kak si na kraju zadovoljan s tmux-om ? 
<ivoks> dva monitora...
<ivoks> sta sam ja propustao sve ove godine...
<Mmike> ivoks, nemoj da ti iskopam sad di si pricao kontra toga :)
 * Mmike ce si skoro ubost jos jedan monitor, da :)
<ivoks> dell ips
<dodobas> ja bih treci... da ga laptop podržava
 * obruT isto ima dva monitora... kad sam imao tri, bolio me vrat pa sam se vratio na dva
<ivoks> sta mislite, kak radi multimonitor na 12.04? :)
<ivoks> tj., u unityu
<dodobas> ako ne podrzava odvojene workspaceove... nikako
<ivoks> odvojene workspaceove?
<ivoks> pa workspace je workspace, logicki je jedinstven :)
<dodobas> monitor prvi 'workspace br. 5' za taj monitor, monitor drugi 'workspace br. 2' za taj monitor
<dodobas> std gnome... uvijek postavi isti 'redni broj' workspacea na oba monitora
<ivoks> pa tako je i ovdje, jedan workspace je na oba monitora
<dodobas> pa onda ne mozes recimo imati fiksan workspace na jednom monitoru... dok na drugom nesto radis 
<ivoks> sto ce se promijeniti u 12.10
<dodobas> onda... smece :)
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lbwNMnNUGFA
<dodobas> ako nesto kliknes na jednom monitoru.. sta se imaju drugi aktivirat
<jelly-home> kde ima one neke activities koji se valjda mogu razdijelit po monitorima ali nisam gledao kak to radi 
<jelly-home> na drugom monitoru pinnam prozor da bude na svim workspaceima vidljiv, pa na prvom radim normalno, a na drugom je uvijek ista stvar
<ivoks> da, to je standardni ficur
<jelly-home> hocu reci da je to bedasto i da bi trebalo radit onak kak dodobas veli
<ivoks> to je plan za unity
<ivoks> al u 12.04 jos radi ko u gnomeu
<jelly-home> eh
<jelly-home> a 12.04 ce trajati do 2017
<obruT> pa sad, ak je krajem ove godine smak svijeta, nist od toga :)
<jelly-home> nije ove godine, vec je bio.  Ima gresaka u majanskom kalendaru
<jelly-home> ne sjecam se jel bio ove ili prosle goidne
<jelly-home> gle, srce daje vps-ove
<Mmike> ah, unity
<Mmike> neupotrebljiv drek :/
<ivoks> necu ni pitati sto ti je neupotrebljivo... :)
<Mmike> nemoj, bolje :)
<Mmike> jer cemo samo zakljuciti da bi bio 1001 put brzi da nemas unity :)
<ivoks> sumnjam
<Mmike> bwah, 6 monitora
<Mmike> malo previse ipak :)
<Mmike> iako, razmisljam, mozda umjesto 2 monitora uzeti 27" monitor?
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0QhyGvPzlSw
<Mmike> to bi, recimo, bilo jos bolje na 6 monitora :)
<hbogner> cek, ti mas 6 monitora na jednom kompu? 
<obruT> hbogner: ne znas tko je Vodja ? :)
<hbogner> cuo za Vodju, ali nemam blage veze vise o njemu
<obruT> samo Vodja zna okrenut kartu :)
<hbogner> a "popis Vodjica" zvuci ko popis u fradu Vodice
<obruT> i vodi ekipu na "vožnjice" :)
<hbogner> *fradu=grade
<obruT> http://www.haerbe.net/index.php/Vo%C4%91a
<obruT> a vođa vodi na vožnjice: http://www.haerbe.net/index.php/Vo%C5%BEnjica
<hbogner> :D
<ivoks> win 1
<dodobas> lose 10
<jelly-home> gain 20
<jelly-home> kg
 * obruT mora skinut milion kila :P
<dodobas> obruT: u svemiru kile ne smetaju :)
<obruT> kako kojem :)
<Mmike> on je kratko u svemiru
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> pa nezna jos :)
<dodobas> o pa... od svih mogucnosti... za ove vps.srce....
<dodobas> jedini ubuntu je 10.10 :)
<dodobas> ima nekoliko čentosa redheta... debian...
<Mmike> BotaniCar_, 
<Mmike> BotaniCar_, si tu?
<hbogner> Mmike, tp-linkovi, mozda ce mi trebat ovaj vikend, nisam siguran
<Mmike> ma nofrx
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=35f4rd5qWA0#!
<SilverSpace> dan
<BotaniCar> Mmike: imas kakvu PCI-x ( x8) graficku ? 
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> 8800 gtsx
<BotaniCar> os preprodat' ? dobio sam server da si od njega napravim radnu stanicu, ali ima graficku s samo jednim izlazom, vise se ne vracam na 1 monitor ni mrtav :)
<jelly> dodobas: gle, radi se o Xenu, pitaj ih da ubace iso od kojeg god buntua ti se sviđa
<dodobas> jelly: poslao je kolega mail...
<dodobas> uglavnom, nisu dostupni svi sustavi
<jelly> dodobas: ima i ubuntu 11.10 iso sad unutra
<dodobas> koji su ponuđeni na listi..
<jelly> (u XenServer GUI-ju)
<dodobas> samo sto, nisam niti dosao do toga...
<dodobas> nego se prvo mora napraviti zahtjev... pa onda...
 * Mmike ima Polycom internet telefon na stolu
<jelly> pa da, u formi za zahtjev imas polje "napomena", pa mozes tamo upisati da bi ti ovaj noviji ubuntu
<obruT> internet telefon ? :)
<obruT> jel mozes s tim zvati SMTP servere ? :)
<SilverSpace> http://silverspace.bshellz.net/
<SilverSpace> 1 dan
<obruT> ajme
<obruT> GdH, jos 2 dana i 19h :)
<SilverSpace> koji lik http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/preoblacio-se-pokojnu-majku-godinama-ubirao-mirovinu-clanak-402412
<SilverSpace> vjerujem da i kod nas ima takvih
<dodobas> obruT: GdH ?
<SilverSpace> gadni dani hebiga
<obruT> dodobas: Giro del Horizonte
<obruT> kakva nagrada spanjolske, kakvi bakraci :)
<obruT> ovo je "utrka" :)
<obruT> utrka sa zivcima :)
<obruT> tu je opis: http://www.haerbe.net/index.php/Giro_del_Horizonte
<obruT> vi mogu vozit :)
<obruT> /s/vi/svi/
<SilverSpace> obruT: se spremas
<obruT> idem da... ima da umrem, meni je tel pocetak sezone :P zimu nisam nist vozio
<obruT> nakon toga picimo do makarske (razbili u 3 dana), to ce biti interesantno
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ovaj hebeni Rpi nebumo dobili do zime kak stvari stoje
<obruT> previse smo se radovali :P
<SilverSpace> http://www.pcpro.co.uk/reviews/desktops/374290/raspberry-pi-model-b
<ivoks> kada bi vas netko pitao - sto je uvjet za brze sirenje linuxa na desktopu - sto biste odgovorili?
<dodobas> 10% prodanih licenci u mom džepu
<ivoks> u svijetu, ne samo kod nas
<dodobas> ivoks: korisnici ili poslovni?
<jelly> ivoks: ništa.  Desktop je na zalasku.
<jelly> za 5-10 godina, ostaju isključivo poslovni korisnici
<jelly> ak bi se pravili da je 1996, onda bi rekao "stabilni ABI i API i konzistentno, debuggirano sučelje"
<obruT> to definitivno
<BotaniCar_> ja bi rekao da buju se gejmeri gejmali na svojim stanicama zauvijek, tko ce imati resurse da 15 milijuna ljudi igra wow na nacin da se resursi trose server-side ? 
<obruT> mrzim kad mi se kernel modul nakon sljedece minorne verzije kernela vise nece iskompajlirat
<jelly> BotaniCar_: konzole.
<Mmike> ivoks, nesto konstruktivno, vjerojatno :)
<Mmike> konzole su jadne za igru
<jelly> opet, gejmerski PC nikad neće biti linux
<Mmike> osim ako ne igras 'zeldu'
<jelly> ovisi sto ocekujes od igranja
<jelly> ja ocekujem zabavu
<obruT> ja isto... xsok, aisleriot, xmame, scummvm, xhextris...
<jelly> hmha, instalacija Debiana 6 pod srcetovim Xenom ne digne getty na konzoli 
<jelly> dobro da sam instalirao ssh
<jelly> obruT: za xmame i scummvm moras imati stari softver
<obruT> imam zalihe doticnog za sljedecih 10 zivota :)
<obruT> i za c64 i amigu i sve te stare kante imam hrpu igara, no te kante imam u fizickom obliku pa linux ne igra
<jelly> jebiga, to je sve warez
<obruT> vecina je abandonware, a sad, jel legalno ili ne, jebiga :)
<jelly> nije, tocka
<jelly> za neke stvari mozes naci licence u raznim kolekcijama
<jelly> za hrpu toga ne
<obruT> pa abandonware ne govori nista o tome jel warez ili ne, doticno ostavlja mogucnost da je stvar ilegalna i da je piratska kopija :)
<ivoks> zasto linux ne bi bio gejmerski? :)
<obruT> nist, odo ja na Sljeme
<Mmike> ivoks, zato sto nema drivera za graficke (a nit igara)
<ivoks> eh...
<ivoks> :)
<jelly> ivoks: kondicional je tu besmislen.  Linux nije gejmerski.
<ivoks> dakle...
<ivoks> informalno...
<ivoks> jedna firma koja se bavi proizvodnjom igrica
<ivoks> poveca...
<ivoks> ako ne i najveca; ne igram se vise, pa ne znam koji su omjeri
<ivoks> tak... planira... svasta :)
<ivoks> http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/zbog-ponizavajucih-pitanja-vizu-milanovic-ne-ide-sad-clanak-402369
<ivoks> :D
<ivoks> kaj on nema vizu jos?
<Mmike> poveca/najveca?
<Mmike> nema takve
<ivoks> koje povece ti padaju na pamet?
<ivoks> ja se mogu sjetiti dvije, al davno je to bilo kad sam se igrao...
<hbogner> blizzard ce izdat diablo3 za linux?
<Mmike> valve
<Mmike> blizzard
<Mmike> ea
<ivoks> eto, jedan od ta tri je :)
<ivoks> idem si po burek
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> al' oni cine mozda 5% trzista igara 
<Mmike> super je to
<Mmike> nek rade
<Mmike> UT radi na linuxu native
<hbogner> Mmike, jesi siguran samo 5%
<hbogner> ea ima one sportske igre a njih igra hrpa "ljudi"
<Mmike> ma ok, nije 5, al' je 15
<Mmike> ima toliko igara
<Mmike> mislim, ja sam skroz za
<Mmike> da rfactor ne moram kroz wine tjerat
<Mmike> recim
<Mmike> stari lenny box
<Mmike> uptime, preko 600 dana
<Mmike> apt-get upgrade napravim, preletilo
<Mmike> skinulo oko 450 MB, raspakiralo, instaliralo
<Mmike> reinstalirao cijeli stroj na squeeze, sa 3.2 kernelom
<Mmike> instalirao tih dodanih 150 paket
<Mmike> teli se :)
<Mmike> tj, ne teli se, al' osjetno sporije radi
<jelly-home> vrati natrag na 2.6.32 pa vidi
<Mmike> nemrem
<Mmike> ovo je upakirano u netinstall
<Mmike> al' bi bas mogo nac neki etch
<Mmike> pa testirat :)
<Mmike> izjebm-tocma
<Mmike> tomcap
<Mmike> PTAK
<jelly-home> ne kuzim, imas 2.6.32 u repozitoriju, instaliraj i rebootaj
<jelly-home> to je standardni kernel za squeeze
<hbogner> joj kako volim kad mi win neda pobrisat neke diektorije
<hbogner> grr
<hbogner> livecd&reboot
<hbogner> uvjek pali :D
<Neuromanc> forum.hr opet ima smart fortress...
<SilverSpace> nutella iz milera je najbolja
<Neuromanc> i milka
<Mmike> jelly-home, ak instaliram taj kernel, potrgat cu pola toga :)
<Mmike> HAHA!
<Mmike> rijesio
<Mmike> 150 izvoda skinuto, prebaceno u PDF
<Mmike> k'o iz peetzke :)
<jelly-home> Mmike: pola cega, ako je radilo na lennyju
<Mmike> jelly, nije squeeze classic
<Mmike> hrpa custom paketa, medj njima i kernel
<Mmike> pa ako instaliram linux-image imam pizdariju
<Mmike> a nemam stari kernel vise
<jelly-home> e jebiga onda, ko zna zasto je tvoj custom kernel spor
<Mmike> istina
<Mmike> al' veli,m bas cu probati
<Mmike> na nekoji kistri svojoj doma
<Mmike> jednom :)
<SilverSpace> bemti nema nigdje tp-linka kojeg bi ja 
<oki> dobro večer
<oki> ivoks? da li si možda tu
<SilverSpace> to odu jos jedni smradovi 
#ubuntu-hr 2012-04-26
<budz0r> jel ziv server? :)
<BotaniCar> utro, miceki :) 
<BotaniCar> imam linux server koji posluzuje mail korisnicima, htio bih im omoguciti da imaju i kalendar koji mogu fetchati od bilo kud, outlookom , imate li kakav prijedlog ? 
<dodobas> BotaniCar: jel outlook podrzava CalDav protokol, ako da... onda davical kao softvare
<MmikeDOMA> budz0r, cini se da je :) kaj si mu raido?
<BotaniCar> dodobas: nemam pojma, idem guglat
<dodobas> davical + thunderbird (lightning nadojeb) radi ko zec
<BotaniCar> dodobas: po defaultu ne , a ne mogu terenske djelatnike obavezati da nadograde outlook 
<BotaniCar> dodobas: outlook, ne thunderbird, na zalost
<dodobas> outlook nisam korisio od windowsa 95 :)
<BotaniCar> dobar je , full je dobar :) I ljep :)
<BotaniCar> mozda nesto kao http://squirrelmail.org/plugin_view.php?id=105 ? 
<igustin> imho, Outlook je najprije teški overkill&overbloat, tek onda dobar, a lijep više-manje ;)
<BotaniCar> zakaj je overkill ? Uopce necu komentirati bloat dio :9
<MmikeDOMA> openjava je k'o janjetina
<MmikeDOMA> ekipa sere kak ne valja, dok im je podvalis
<MmikeDOMA> pa onda nit ne kuze da jedu janjetinu - koriste openjdk
<ivoks> outlook koncept je ok
<ivoks> samo sto je realizacija manjkava
<ivoks> evolution je jos gori
<ivoks> ali u danasnje vrijeme kada jedan korisnik ima 100 gadeta, upitno je koliko su desktop-centric aplikacije pametan odabir
<ivoks> treba to sve pucati na web
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: zasto "ne mogu terenske djelatnike obavezati da nadograde outlook"?  Nisu im laptopi u domeni?
<BotaniCar> jelly: nisu 
<BotaniCar> nemrem GPOat
<jelly-home> pih
<BotaniCar> da
<jelly-home> ne znam dal outlook moze koristiti ActiveSync protokol
<jelly-home> outlook nije problematican zbog featureseta, nego zbog 20 malih stvari koje MS suptilno drukcije interpretira
<jelly-home> npr. prikaz Sender zaglavlja.  Threadanje koje se gubi kad mail izadje iz Exchangea van.  itd.
<BotaniCar> :) bas si to zlocesto napisao, oni samo proshire specifikaciju malo , tamo di im to pashe :) 
<BotaniCar> I, legendarnim rijecima nekog nekad, MS softver je kao igranje lego kockicama, dok su ti sve kockice u igri MSove, sve je ko Bog :) 
<jelly-home> nakon prvih 5 stvari skuzis da to rade ciljano da se ne mozes lako izvuci van
<ivoks> jep
<BotaniCar> I onda se jednostavno prepustis i bude ti dobro :)
<jelly-home> anyway, imas zarafu i zimbru koji nisu free, i nisu bas open-source nego vise open-core, ali koji licenciraju MS tehnologije i Outlook bi trebao raditi s njima
<ivoks> da, nikako da probam zarafu
<jelly-home> od zarafe ima mali free komad z-push.sf.net koji teoretski nakalemi ActiveSync na bilo koji imap + vCard, al ne znam dal se moze caldav spojit
<BotaniCar> jelly: kaj o ovom mislis http://squirrelmail.org/plugin_view.php?id=105 ? 
<BotaniCar> s obzirom da squirrel vec imam gore, ovo bi moglo biti to uz najmanje truda
<ivoks> squirrelmail je samo web interface
<ivoks> Version 2.0
<ivoks> by Paul Lesniewski on Feb 25, 2005
<ivoks> sretno :)
<BotaniCar> ivoks: si bacil oko na link ? Ovo je squirrelov iCal kompatabilan plugin, tak bi zadrzao kombinaciju softvera koju vec imam, a outlooku rekao da fetcha kalendar s weba 
<BotaniCar> sve drugo kaj sam nasao predmnijeva da cu instalirati cijeli suite , ukljucujuci mail server, tog nekog drugog
<BotaniCar> velim, otvoren sam za prijedloge, ako imas nekaj drugo, kaj nece htjeti da instaliram 20 modula radi samog kalendara
<ivoks> ne bih ti mogao pomoci, ne koristim squirrelmail vec neko vrijeme
<MmikeDOMA> roundcube
<MmikeDOMA> meni puno bolji
<MmikeDOMA> ak nish drugo, ljepsi :)
<ivoks> i ima sve ove plugine
<ivoks> https://code.google.com/p/myroundcube/
<ivoks> http://lazlo.me/roundcube-planner/
<ivoks> http://www.k5n.us/webcalendar.php
<ivoks> ovaj drugi ignoriraj
<ivoks> tj., zadnji
<BotaniCar> pretpostavimo da nemam roundcube :) 
<jelly-home> http://wiki.davical.org/w/CalDAV_Clients/Outlook
<jelly-home> mozda neki od plugina za Outljuk
<Mmike> BotaniCar, :)
<BotaniCar> ^^ ako dodje do toga, integrirat cu outlook s gmail kalendarom, to mi je zadnje
<Mmike> "Ja bih gradio most". "Uzmi dizalicu i armiranog betona". "Pretpostavimo da imam samo drvo i spagu". "Ok, uzmi to, pripremi se na muku".
<ivoks> Mmike: http://roundcube.net/images/screens/managesieve.jpg
<ivoks> Mmike: slozi to za thunderbird :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: uvijek mi je kod tebe bilo zabavno sto kad dobijes pitanje ne das odgovor nego prvo postavis svoje uvjete :) "ja bi gradio most" "ok , ali moras koristiti catepilar strojeve, ako to imas onda .." :) 
<jelly-home> djuro djakovic
<BotaniCar> Tomo Vinkovic :)
<Mmike> ivoks, wo-ha! :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, pa, zato sto gradit most spagom i drvom nije bas neka fora. Pogotovo ako bi da ti Cacic gazi ljude po njemu :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: opet postavljas stvari kao da ti definiras "sto je fora" :) 
<igustin> koja je to konferencija u ZG 19.5. di će ekipa iz Ms, Googlea i još nekih zvučnih predstavljati cloud i druga rješenja?!? :S
<ivoks> bit ce neka poput one od IDC-a
<ivoks> meni to bilo tako smjesno da sam se pokupio nakon sat vremena
<Mmike> igustin, neznam, ja pijem u to doba :)
<ivoks> al, netko ce popusit... pogotovo svi oni vladini predstavnici kojima se plati 'upad' , cuga i hrana
<igustin> ivoks: to ono Å¡to je T-Com - kao - pokrivao?
<ivoks> ma ne, to je IDC-ov show za ekpiu koja nema pojma, a voli gutati sve i svasta
<igustin> ivoks: vjerojatno, na istu foru danas Josipović i Čačić hodočaste u Rovinj ;)
<ivoks> na tom IDC-u sam vidio hrpu drzavnih sluzbenika
<ivoks> cak i neke ljude koje sam cijenio :)
<ivoks> presmijesno
<igustin> mislim da nije to (IDC je 10.5. a ovo je 19.5)
<igustin> http://is.gd/0k7GOb
<ivoks> kaj je IDC opet? :D
<igustin> :D
<ivoks> a ne, ovo je 'sekjuriti'
<ivoks> nekoliko 'nemam pojma o cem pricam' likova, u odijelu, pricati ce o sigurnosti
<ivoks> mislim, microsoft i cloud...
<ivoks> presmijesno :D
<ivoks> al fora je kaj su to ljudi popusili
<ivoks> zaludjeni azureom, a nemaju pojma sto je to
<ivoks> neki su bili spremni svoju internu IT infrastrukturu prebaciti tamo
<ivoks> isprani mozgovi
<igustin> evo, dobio
<jelly-home> ivoks: pa, to tome sluzi
<ivoks> jelly-home: da prebacis file & print server na lokaciju udaljenu tisucama kilometara?
<jelly-home> nemres prodati maglu nekome tko zna, ali onome ko ne zna...
<ivoks> na to su ljudi ili spremni
<ivoks> to su te 'konferencije' :)
<ivoks> brainwash
<jelly-home> da, al to prolazi, i pola njih ce stvarno dobiti bolju uslugu nego sto su do sad imali
<jelly-home> ... osim kad im padne link ;-)
<igustin> -> http://thepworld.com/
<ivoks> o lol
<ivoks> igustin: ne znam di opce nadjes ovakve :)
<ivoks> astrazeneca?! :D
<ivoks> aaaaaaaaaaahahahahahahahaha
<ivoks> kad smo bili u orlandu
<ivoks> ekipa je imala konfu u isto vrijeme
<ivoks> prestrasno... prestrasno :D
<igustin> nađem?!? pa organizatori *zovu* telefonom!
<igustin> nikad nisam čuo za njih ni tu konfu
<ivoks> pa to je PR agencija
<igustin> koliko vidim, i nisi puno pogriješio u procjeni ;)
<ivoks> 09.45     IT Project Governance, What Is It And Why Do We Need It?
<igustin> bullshit... 359€ za jedan dan PR mumbo-jumbo priče? :D fakat nisu normalni
<ivoks> klasika... 'ne sto je to, nego sto je to i zasto vi to morate imati' :)
<ivoks> 12.45     Cloud Computing and Expanding Your Business Impact
<igustin> ivoks: sad kad i tebe "nađu" pa te pozovu da dođeš :P :)
<ivoks> to je predavanje koje drzi CIO firme koja prodaje lijekove afrikancima :)
<ivoks> 12.00     The Role Of The CIO In Improving The Business And Increasing Productivity For Today And The Future
<ivoks> pardon, ovo je tocan naslov
<ivoks> predavanje o tome sto cio, kao cio, mora raditi :)
<jelly-home> inace ne bi znao
<ivoks> onaj prethodni topic je od microsofta :)
<ivoks> joj...
<ivoks> zalijepi cloud na bilo sta
<ivoks> web stranice su sad u cloudu
<BotaniCar> Yo dawg, we heard you like clouds, so we put a your cloud in a cloud :)
<Mmike> The Cloud Clouders :)
 * Mmike je jedan veliki cloud, pogotovo oko grudi :)
<Mmike> wink wink :)
<dodobas> dakle... starci hoce kupiti auto... imaju listu zahtjeva
<dodobas> do/oko 100 000 kn, da malo troši, 5 vrata vjerojatno
<dodobas> imate neki savjet
<dodobas> ja zbilja ne znam puno o tome sto je na trzistu
<dodobas> ima neki cheverolet aveo (novi) vrlo povoljno
<ivoks> ogu ici na jeftinije i klasu tipka fiesta, corsa
<ivoks> ili na nesto skuplje od 100.000 na klasu focus, astra
<ivoks> ako ces gledati sto jeftinije, onda pogledaj ladu, kiu i daciu
<ivoks> ne znam koliko ce dugo biti u voznom stanju
<ivoks> dacia ima najvise sansi
<ivoks> http://www.dacia.hr/modeli-dacia/duster/predstavljanje/
<dodobas> ma e... ali izbjeci tu daciu... ladu
<ivoks> http://www.ford.hr/Osobna_Vozila/Novi_Focus
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> mozda sam pristran :D
<ivoks> ali focus sedan je poveci auto
<ivoks> velik je ko prva generacija mondea
<dodobas> a to je 125k +
<ivoks> nije
<ivoks> 101.000
<ivoks> mislim da je to pocetna cijena
<ivoks> 125+ je mondeo
<ivoks> ah, bas gledam cjenik
<drj_cro> ak mene pitas sad ti se vise isplati otici do ovih tipa trcz gdje su vraceni ili uzeti auti od leasinga
<ivoks> ili to, da
<drj_cro> za te pare dobijes stavarno super auto 
<ivoks> vec godinu dana stari auti su 10-20% jeftiniji
<ivoks> dodobas: ili, ako hoces...
<ivoks> dodobas: prodam ti ja mondea :)
<dodobas> ma mali auto...
<ivoks> samo za njih dvoje?
<drj_cro> ma sad su cak i jeftiniji, frend je kupio 2god stari modus koji je presao 15k km za 35k kn
<ivoks> nema klinaca i sta ja znam...
<dodobas> jes
<dodobas> punto klasa recimo
<ivoks> dodobas: za to mozes kupiti tri kombija :) http://www.trcz.hr/vozila/index.php?vozilo=7470
<BotaniCar> ja vozim Cordobu jedno 2 godine, prije tog sam ju vozio kao sluzbeni auto jos 3 , nikad niskakvih problema, toliko ti mogu reci iz prve ruke. Doduse, ja nisam nikad imao problema ni s jednim autom :)
<Mmike> roknula 4 MTA, odjednom
<Mmike> u razlicitim rackovima, jedan cak u drugoj sistem sali
<Mmike> WEEEE :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: weee :)
<BotaniCar> cloud that ! 
<Mmike> pa, znate ono kad amazon umre? :)
<BotaniCar> Kak je csf presuper, dobijam mailove za sumnjive procese za koje  nisam znao ni da postoje :)
<Mmike> sto se, kao, ne desava nikad? :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: amazon zamre ? *gasp* that s*it ain't real ! :) 
<ivoks> dodobas: za 100.000kn mozes dobiti jako dobar auto te klase
<ivoks> dodobas: al nemoj punta, ja sam imao tri talijana i ne znam koji je bio gori
<ivoks> dodobas: od toga dva su bila punta
<Mmike> punto je dobar sluzbeni :)
<Mmike> dodobas, mazda, dakako. Ford je samo jeftina kopija mazde :)
<ivoks> lol
<ivoks> pa mazda je jeftinija :)
<Mmike> jos jedan razlog za mazdu :)
<Mmike> da vidimo
<Mmike> tko od nas smatra da je valutna klauzula (glede kredita) - ok?
<ivoks> dodobas: http://www.ford.hr/Osobna_Vozila/Focus_Icon
<ivoks> dodobas: prethodna generacija focusa
<Mmike> cPanel Server Services from Way to The Web Ltd
<Mmike> da netko zabrani taj cPanel
<Mmike> kako bi meni zivot bio laksi
<BotaniCar> cpanel sucka, da , al ima i gorih
<ivoks> dodobas: ili max opremljenu fiestu, dizel za 105k
<BotaniCar> ivoks: ja sam imao 2 talijana, uvijek milina s njima, jedan je bil 20 let star, u CrnuGoru me u jednom shusu otpelal (opet velim, ja nikad s autima problema nemam) :)
<ivoks> moji su bili vise u servisu nego na cesti
<ivoks> jedino je stari uno imao dobar motor
<ivoks> a puno, od umiranja ventilatora u kabini do svega i svacega
<ivoks> bas sam mrzio taj auto
<obruT> pih, ja imam (zena konkretnije) Skodilak felacio star milion godina, taj je zadnjih godina isao i u Crnu goru i na Korziku, evo radi ko zmaj
<obruT> kaki fordovi, mazde, stagod
<ivoks> pa moj ford je isao do berlina i natrag, do crans montante i natrag
<Mmike> super je fiat, odes na otpad i za 150 kuna kupis manje-vise sve
<Mmike> s mazdom nemas djelova nikud, osim u servisu
<Mmike> doduse, rijetko se kvare
<Mmike> al' recimo, razbijes zmigavac, nesh ga nac na otpadu
<obruT> zato mozes naci cijelog forda na otpadu pa ga odmah uzmes :)
<SilverSpace> tip je okinuo na fileke http://dai.ly/IlBoWx
<drj_cro> Mmike: nije ok
<drj_cro> Mmike: (sto se tice valutne klauzole i kredita) :)
<jelly> SilverSpace: francuz
<SilverSpace> jelly: amer mislim da je nisam istrazivao
<igustin> koji kreten od novinara http://is.gd/oCPmsd
<jelly> poslovni prostor za 1850eur/m2 na tom dijelu Tresnjevke uopce nije skupo
<SilverSpace> igustin: :) a gle nije da u nekim djelovima nije upravu :)
<igustin> je, naročito u matematici/logici po kojoj ukupnu kvadraturu dijeli s brojem ljudi
<igustin> a tamo je konferencijski prostor od 300 mjesta
<igustin> na kraju ispadne da su im uredi još i premali
<SilverSpace> :D
<obruT> jedan relativno novi sajt, tek se puni clancima... http://opensourcephotography.org
<Mmike> obruT, neat
<obruT> Mmike: malo googlam oko software za obradu raw fajlova, citam prepucavanja darktable vs rawtherapee vs rawstudio vs bibble vs chucknorris pa ono...
<obruT> nabasah na ovaj sajt
<Mmike> ja sam koristio puno LightZone
<Mmike> al' neki dan kad sam vidio da pitas za neki software
<Mmike> skuzio sam da se LightZone vise ne razvija
<Mmike> a bio mi skroz kul
<obruT> problem je sto nisam radio s nicim takvim pa ono, ne znam ni sto bi trazio, kakve uopce feature i to
<Mmike> pa nit ja, i naviko se na LightZone
<obruT> do sad nisam prakticki nista obradjivao fotke, mozda sitno u gimpu
<Mmike> lightzone je java, al' iznenadjujuce dobro radi
<obruT> ja misli da cu se pozabavit s rawtherapee i darktable
<Mmike> aj, pa javi
<Mmike> meni rawttherapee jadan, nema nist
<Mmike> a darktable nisam probao
<obruT> kak to mislis nema nist ? :)
<obruT> valjda ne znas nist radit u njemu :)
<Mmike> ne, neg nema nist
<Mmike> cek da vidim
<dodobas> ivoks: da to je fiesta moze isto
<ivoks> dodobas: meni se fiesting interijer ne svidja, al eto...
<ivoks> fiestin
<ivoks> 12.04 izlazi na obljetnicu cernobila :)
<dodobas> ne kupujem ja... pa mi je tako svejedno
<dodobas> ja cu dobit stari auto :)
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> koji?
<dodobas> daewoo lanos 14godina 280 000 km ... :)
<dodobas> taman se poceo kvarit :)
<ivoks> :)
<dodobas> na trzistu... ispod 1000€ vjerojatno
<dodobas> i tako... zove kolega iz bivse firme... da je server kod klijenta nedostupan...
<dodobas> a da je on na putu, pa da li mogu pogledat...
<dodobas> baza oracle...
<dodobas> rjesim problem i baza se teli....
<dodobas> sporo, crash recovery... traje i traje...
<dodobas> kako ne znam bas puno o oracle db sys dba... pitam sto da provjerim...
<dodobas> kaze kolega 'cekaj, s vremenom pocne normalno radit'
<dodobas> :D
<obruT> pa treba joj vremena da se "samooptimizira" :)
<dodobas> i to s vremenom je bilo 1hi30 tak
<jelly> dok skesira sve
<Mmike> to k'o mysql :)
<Mmike> btw, novi innobackupex ima super foru da kopira i lru sranja
<Mmike> pa imas warm-cache na destinaciji
<drj_cro> jel to Mmike ima kakav triger za svako malo pljucne taj mysql :)
<Mmike> pa ne moras cekati da se isti napuni
<Mmike> drj_cro, yup, yup. mysql i ford. :)
<drj_cro> :)
<civija> je li danas izlazi 12.04?
<ivoks> je
<drj_cro> je
<civija> ivoks: i je li vec dostupan u .pool direktoriju i ceka se da se synca ili ? :)
<ivoks> dostupan je
<civija> na ubuntu.com jos uvijek stoji da je final beta
<ivoks> kak mi je nestala struja u krivom trenutku
<civija> Dođu baka i Sergio Ramos kod Sv. Petra.
<civija> Pita Sv. Petar baku: Zašto si ti došla?
<civija> Kaže baka: Bila sam dobra cijeli život i želim u raj
<civija> Petar: Može.
<civija> Nakon toga pita Petar S. Ramosa, a ti želiš u raj?
<civija> Sergio Ramos odgovora : Ne, ja sam došao samo po loptu
<obruT> tko je Sergio Ramos ?
<obruT> (pretpostavljam nogometas ?)
<civija> dobro pretpostavljas :)
<civija> inace nije fora ako nisi gledao utakmicu sinoc :)
<obruT> sta, vjerojatno puknuo 100 metara preko gola ?
<civija> da
<civija> promasio penal ...
<SilverSpace> jao
<SilverSpace> neka im smrdljivi spanjolci
<obruT> mislim, to mogu i ja, a nisam preplaceni nogometas
<jelly> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MbI1GqjcbsY
<jelly> http://futbolita.com/2012/04/26/sergio-ramos-penalty-kick-sparks-hilarious-wave-of-internet-memes/
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/apetit/namirnice-i-pica/vino-od-marihuane/
<civija> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Y7f2mjYDSk :)
<SilverSpace> svinje treba hraniti sa njom
<SilverSpace> umjesto koprivama
<jelly> “Maričina vina” imaju oporu biljnu ​​aromu -- fuj
<BotaniCar_> oporo vino , s biljnim okusom .. zaaakaj ? 
<BotaniCar_> Ovaj roundcube je veci kurac od kurca samog, zaaj sam isao probati opche :) (subjektivno misljenje, naravno) :)
<civija> BotaniCar_: zasto?
<Mmike> BotaniCar_, super je 
<Mmike> zakaj je kurac?
<Mmike> mislim, fakat je super :0
<BotaniCar_> ruzan, po defaultu prek sebe salje mail a ne prek smarthosta, po defaultu ne radi DNS lookup kod mailanja , tak 
<BotaniCar_> da ne spominjem da mu je zbirka pluginova upravo smijesna
<BotaniCar_> velim,sve subjektivno, nish kaj se ne bi dalo slozit
<BotaniCar_> jedino kaj mi se dopalo je layout , moze se postic da je outlookast, pa bi mi shefovlje moglo biti sretno
<ivoks> hoce se netko poigrati?
<ivoks> vncviewer jupiter.init.hr:5555
<ivoks> ima 5 minuta :)
<Mmike> password neki? :)
<ivoks> nema
<Mmike> ma za keyring onaj
<obruT> koji rat :)
<ivoks> tko to klikece
<ivoks> ma poanta je da se poigrate sa openstack dashboardom :)
<obruT> a sto je openstack dashboard ? :)
<obruT> aha, vidim :)
<obruT> zanimljivo je ovo, preko NX-a sam spojen na stroj na kojem sam pokrenuo vncviewer na drugi stroj :)
<obruT> cak radi sve ok brzinom :)
<ivoks> vnc je sranje :)(
<ivoks> idemo ponovno
<jelly> zasto je sve sitno i skalirano
<ivoks> evo, sad se pojite i gledajte
<jelly> saom jedan klijent odjednom?
<obruT> nesto ne valja, ljuljaju se ikonice
<ivoks> fak
<obruT> sirotinjo :)
<Mmike> a KUPI rama ! :)
<Mmike> lol :)
<jelly> još da je dodati reselling i billing
<ivoks> ima to
<jelly> jebo uuide
<ivoks> ovo ce baciti error
<ivoks> cloud-live nema S3 na sebi
<jelly> eto da ste to imali prije par mjeseci mogao je ovaj srce cloud biti na openstacku a ne na V
<jelly> XenServeru ;-)
<obruT> ivoks: ovi imidzi ovdje http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/  su final ili beta ?
<SilverSpace> obruT: final
<ivoks> i to eto
<ivoks> obruT: ne znam
<ivoks> datum je danasnji... dakle, release
<ivoks> Mmike: for sa ramom je sto se cijeli sustav (cloud-live) vrti u ramu; sve sto skines, vrti se u ramu i onda ti 4GB nije dovoljno za podignuti 3x512MB virtualke
<ivoks> cloud-live je, tak, demo...
<Mmike> kaj danas ide release?
<SilverSpace> da
<Mmike> e
<Mmike> ivoks, 
<Mmike> jesam opet bio nestasan pa mi password na ubuntu-hr promijenjen, ili sam ga samo zaboravio? :)
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> nisam
<Mmike> sve 5
<ivoks> ahm... login na ubuntu-hr je preko keya
<Mmike> hocu tmux instalirat
<Mmike> al' rijesio sam, promijenio sam password
<Mmike> pa sam tipkao stari
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> jel tko dobio Google Drive
<Mmike> drj_cro, https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/562603_390444597653540_387754171255916_1223619_789917963_n.jpg
<obruT> sve neka sumnjiva ekipa na fotki :)
<ivoks> di je drj_cro ?
<ivoks> a gle igustina
<ivoks> kravatica...
<ivoks> sminka :D
<obruT> igustin drzi do sebe, ne ko Kost u nekoj kosulji, nema kravate, nema sakoa.. ih
<jelly> igustin se moze dici i prodavati maglu customerima isti tren
<BotaniCar> :)
<drj_cro> Mmike: kak mudro proucavam kad ce rucak :)
<drj_cro> ivoks: onaj sa satom koj gleda u letak i cita kad ce rucak :)
<ivoks> pa ne prepoznajem te
<ivoks> pih... ja tad nisam ni uzeo rucak
<ivoks> kad smo kod toga...
<ivoks> igustin: nisi javio nista po pitanju sponzorstva
<ivoks> 14:05 -!- ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-devel to: Ubuntu 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) is released! | Dev' of Ubuntu (not support or app devel) | build failures -> http://bit.ly/HaWdtw | #ubuntu for support 
* ivoks changed the topic of #ubuntu-hr to: Udruga Ubuntu korisnika u Hrvatskoj | http://ubuntu-hr.org | Posljednju inacicu Ubuntua mozete preuzeti na adresi http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com | Izasao je Ubuntu 12.04 LTS!
<jelly> yay buntu
<obruT> imam blagi osjedaj da im umire glavni sajt :)
<obruT> zato hr mirror radi bez problema
<ivoks> heh
<Mmike> hr mirror je na 100mbita, right?
<ivoks> http://people.canonical.com/~akarama/
<ivoks> da, mislim da je na 100
<dodobas> wtf http://www.ubunut.com/ :D
<Mmike> ivoks, nije
<Mmike> ivoks, preslo 30MB/sec sad
<Mmike> ok, bas fino sto sam sjebo cache sad :)
<Mmike> 100%[======================================>] 729,067,520 30.0M/s   in 25s     
<SilverSpace> kak se ono u vi brise cijeli red
<SilverSpace> zaboravih
<Mmike> dd
<budz0r> dd
<dodobas> d$d
<SilverSpace> thx
<dodobas> :)
<SilverSpace> ah da
<drj_cro> ivoks: kak na ubuntu naterat ldap da koristi openssl umjesto gnutls-a ?
<drj_cro> ak znas iz rukava, ak ne idem trazit
<jelly> drj_cro: na debianu ga rebuildas :-|
<ivoks> ne znam iz rukava, al sumnjam da se moze samo 'natjerati'
<obruT> drj_cro: kakav ldap ? 
<ivoks> treba ga rebuildat
<obruT> drj_cro: obicno su stvari linkane s odredjenim libom pa ono...
<drj_cro> kk. spajam ubunte ove moje na freeipu-2 pa mi puca
<drj_cro> pa otkrili da je zbog ldapa (na ubuntu su po def sa gnutls) a na centosima sa openssl
<ivoks> u principu se gpl2 ne bi smjeo buildati s opensslom
<SilverSpace> koji zajeb sad imam router bez web suchelja 
<jelly> ma smije se buildat sa čim oćeš, samo se ne smije redistribuirat ;-)
<jelly> drj_cro: štoviše, to je poznat problem pa u deb-src za openldap imaš i nekakve upute čini mi se
<obruT> drj_cro: cek malo, kakav ldap, kakav centos ? sta pokusavas ? ja se uredno spajam s ldap klijentom s ubuntua (gnutls) na ldap server na centosu (valjda openssl)
<ivoks> da, ne bi smjelo biti problema s tim
<ivoks> to su server i klijent
<ivoks> jelly: cak se smije i redistribuirati, ali...
<ivoks> jelly: ne s iste lokacije :D
<ivoks> http://people.gnome.org/~markmc/openssl-and-the-gpl.html
<jelly> mislim, binary
<ivoks> gpl dopusta linkanje na ne-gpl softver
<ivoks> ali ako je ne-gpl softver sastavni dio sustava
<ivoks> dakle, ako imas openssl na sustavu
<ivoks> onda si mozes skinuti ldap, kompajlirati ga i distribuirati
<ivoks> ali ne mozes distribuirati i jedno i drugo
<jelly> i jel Shuttleworth rekao da je openssl dio core Ubuntua ili nije?
<ivoks> svejedno je
<jelly> ak nije onda nis od toga
<ivoks> ubuntu ne smije distribuirati i openssl i ldap kompajliran s opensslom
<jelly> kak je svejedno, ko definira "sastavni dio sustava"
<jelly> ivoks: SAD si rekao da bi smio, kad bi openssl bio "sastavni dio sustava"
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> ali ne i ako je ldap sastavni dio sustava
<ivoks> a razlike izmedju ldapa i openssla u ubuntuu nema
<ivoks> dolaze s iste lokacije
<jelly> pa dobro.  Velis da je openssl core, ldap nije, i gotovo
<jelly> kakve to veze ima
<ivoks> nemres tak
<jelly> zasto ne?
<jelly> velim, koja je definicija za "sastavni dio sustava"
<ivoks> pitaj rmsa
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> idem u bolnicu
<dodobas> oh da http://blog.cobychapple.com//blog/2012/04/26/why-im-sticking-with-dropbox-over-google-drive/
<obruT> mozemo na google driveu drzat fotografije govana
<obruT> pa nek rade s tim sto hoce
<dodobas> tako je sa svim podacima...
<dodobas> not nice
<Mmike> http://awesome.naquadah.org/images/6mon.medium.png
<dodobas> da to je klasicni tiled window manager :)
<Mmike> Došli bakica u raj pred Sv. Petrom. 'Bakice, zašto bi vi trebali ući u raj?, upita sveti Petar. 'Pa molila sam se i bila dobra žena, majka i baka', odgovori starica, na što ovaj sa smiješkom odgovori - 'Ajde uđi! Na red dođe Sergio Ramos. 'A zašto bi ti trebao ući u raj', upita Petar, a realovac doda: 'Ma ne, ja sam samo došao po loptu!
<obruT> 12:41 < civija> Dođu baka i Sergio Ramos kod Sv. Petra....
<dodobas> Mmike: BURN !
<obruT> cak sam i saznao da je taj lik nogometas
<obruT> iako ne znam za koga igra
<jelly> Mmike: staro.
<jelly> [12:41] <civija> Dođu baka i Sergio Ramos kod Sv. Petra.
<jelly> [14:50] <Mmike> Došli bakica u raj pred Sv. Petrom. # kraljevsko Vi za bakicu!
<obruT> vis vraga, iz majkovog vica se skuzi da je tip realovac
<jelly> to ionako znaš ako ti je smiješno
<obruT> meni nije bilo smijesno :)
<jelly> nije ni Ramosu
<obruT> al je bilo igracima i navijacima tog nekog drugog kluba
<jelly> imash gore jubito link
<SilverSpace> nebu pod oblake
<SilverSpace> tak je i bekhem opalio
<obruT> sto nije sveti petar iznad oblaka ? :)
<SilverSpace> penal
<BotaniCar> kak je super biti sistemac, sjebes nekaj, i onda Klijenti misle da si nabrijan na security pa da je namjerno :) Malo sam prevec "stegnuo" firewall na jednom serveru i banao je vanjskog suradnika, a shefica mi veli "dobar posao" :) 
<BotaniCar> Hmm, a mozda je mislila na nesto drugo kad je to rekla, nismo si s tim suradnikom bas dobri 
<dodobas> ima li neka Å¡kola pisanja engleskog jezika ?
<ivoks> jos malo... pa ce biti i ovdje http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-cloud-live/releases/12.04
<jelly> obavis fantasticno kompliciranu migraciju bez ispada servisa, i niko nis ne primijeti
<Mmike> jelly, how sad, da
<BotaniCar> jelly: davno sam naucio da mi se neka greska mora "omaknuti" da bi me uopce primjetili :) 
<Mmike> doduse, zamijete klijenti
<Mmike> bar moji
<Mmike> al' ne kaziu nista
<Mmike> al' sjebes li, eh
<ivoks> jelly: to se nikad ne radi :)
<jelly> napravis isto to na ho-ruk, jedan dan ne radi uopce, dva dana ne radi dobro, svi znaju da radis nesto
<jelly> srecom da imam vendore koji svako malo nesto strgaju
 * Mmike upravo migrira mydirtyhobby
<Mmike> i to ce trajati jos jedno 2 tjedna
<Mmike> pol radi od nas, pol od njih, al' dal' se netko buni? ne. svijet se i dalje dira za svoja njezna mjesta, k'o da se nista nije desilo
<Mmike> a ja se osjecam k'o da sam prodao dusu vragu
<BotaniCar> :D
<jelly> ma gluposti, pornjava je normalan posao kao svaki drugi
<Mmike> jelly, tak se i ja tjesim, da :0
<BotaniCar> Gresnici, di su sad ciste dushe krsteen, da vas kamenuju ! :) 
<ivoks> nitko nije napisao vijest?
<jelly> tebe se čeka
<ivoks> haha
<ivoks> http://www.ubuntu.com/sites/www.ubuntu.com/files/active/02_ubuntu/download-picto-windows.png
<obruT> linux.hr nista, osnews nista, slashdot nista
<BotaniCar> ivoks :) 
<BotaniCar> Kakve novosti BTW ? Moram opet azurirati Ubuntu ? :) 
<Mmike> ivoks, metnes vijest?
<ivoks> upravo jesam
<ivoks> hocemo updejtat wordpress?
<ivoks> jebga... nisam admin :)
<ivoks> hm... lightning mi pokazuje kriva vremena u kalendaru
<ivoks> i to samo za jedan kalendar
<Mmike> ivoks, pusti saleta za wp
<Mmike> "je izasla" a ne "izasla je" :)
<jelly> ist kufer
<ivoks> Mmike: moze oboje
<Mmike> Pa, ne moze. "Jucer je izasla" a ne "Jucer izasla je"
<jelly> [Dana] 26.04. izašla je posljednja
<Mmike> Moze ako je: "Izasla je jucer"
<Mmike> Dana 26.4 je izasla
<jelly> ne
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> :P
<jelly> ne
<ivoks> jelly: odustani
<obruT> mozda
<ivoks> jelly: :)
<jelly> Kafka
<Mmike> while [ jely_on_line ]; do echo 'da'; done
<ivoks> sad ce reci 'ne moze ova ce verzija, nego ova verzija ce'
<jelly> niko nije niš napisao o rmsovom predavanju?
<ivoks> bio nisam ja
<ivoks> :D
<obruT> ja isto, bilo me strah da vidim kak ce si pojest pol noge
<jelly> e!
<dodobas> poceo je nosit carape... pa vise ne kopa po noznim noktima
<dodobas> :)
<obruT> pa skine on i carape, nije to njemu bed
<jelly> to nist ne pomaze kad ih skine na pol predavanja
<obruT> ne bi se cudio da ni carapu prozvace
<jelly> mmm, smells like cheese
<Mmike> jel' ga itko pitao sto o tome?
<obruT> mos mislit, da ovaj baci neku GNU kletvu na covjeka... s takvima se ne zajebava
<ivoks> boze
<ivoks> koga mi slijedimo
<ivoks> :D
<ivoks> i onda se smijemo vjernicima :D
<jelly> tko to mi
<obruT> svi smo mi vjernici
<jelly> osim agnostika
<ivoks> Pack your bags — your trip to Oakland, CA starts on Sunday!
<ivoks> \o/
<obruT> sumnjam da na ovom kanalu ima agnostika :) ovdje svi vjeruju u propovjedi GNU crkve :)
<obruT> svi slijedimo vrhovnog poglavara GNU crkve, RMS-a
 * Mmike je agnostsik]
<Mmike> agnostik
<Mmike> od kad je skuzio da ateisti isto vjeruju
<Mmike> turska blokira promet pornjavi
<Mmike> :)
<ivoks> cjok
<obruT> ateisti vjeruju - vjeruju da bog ne postoji :)
<ivoks> ateisti su gori od vjernika
<ivoks> manje su razumni
<ivoks> tvrditi da nesto ne postoji je suludo
<dodobas> Mmike: sad kad si se definirao... jel ti lakse :)
<Mmike> tako je
<Mmike> NEMA HIGSOVOG BOZONA
<Mmike> :)
<dodobas> tj. nije te briga :)
<dodobas> ako si vec agnostik
<Mmike> dodobas, da :)
 * Mmike je star
<dodobas> Mmike: pa uvijek si bio zvijezda....
<jelly> dragi Debian, ako imas samo link-local IPv6 adresu, koji kufer se pokusavas spojiti na repozitorij preko IPv6??
<obruT> jelly: to je feature, a ne bug :)
<jelly> mhmm
<ivoks> to je APP
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> http://www.vecernji.hr/data/slika/102/507109.jpg
<ivoks> lol, kaj je to :)
<ivoks> spuzva :D
<ivoks> pa to nemre ni letit
<jelly-home> torpedo
<jelly-home> Ha.  Compose C C C P radi samo sa velikim C i P slovima
<ivoks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClusterStack/Precise
<tzemljak> nemam menubar u chat klijentu :( Zakaj ? 
<tzemljak> ubuntu, xchat / smuxi
<jelly-home> ni u jednom od ta dva?
<jelly-home> zvuci kao problem sa gtk temom ili unityjem
<tzemljak> ne znam kaj je, ali meni se pojavljuje kad maxam prozor
<tzemljak> na jos par programa
<tzemljak> ndobro, bum guglal 
<tzemljak> sam da si prvo irc slozim :D
<tzemljak> thx
<jelly-home> zar se meni ne prebaci gore u traku na vrhu 
<tzemljak> Bilo bi pre jednostavno, kaj ne ? 
<jelly-home> TI!!1
<ivoks> lol ne
<ivoks> menu bas je uvijek na vrhu
 * jelly-home prestaje pomagati
<ivoks> ala mac os
<BotaniCar> Nda, covjek koji je k'o losha karma :) 
<jelly-home> ala macos, samo bagavije
<BotaniCar> Uvijek se vratim :D
<jelly-home> ko Lesi
<BotaniCar> Uglavnom, nakon sto sam skuzio tu pizdariju na xchatu, guglam ja za "zi beztzor ubuntu irc cilent" , i nadjem "Smuxi" :) Sad s tim ircam :) 
<jelly-home> ok, znaci uvijek ti je meni na vrhu, ali nestane za xchat i za smuxi kad se maksimiziraju
<BotaniCar> da moram za pol sata reci kak se zove softver kojim se spajam na irc, morao bi lagati :) 
<jelly-home> istelim se dok napisem smuxi na tipkovnici
<jelly-home> smuxi smuxi smuxi
<BotaniCar> jelly: desava mi se i na ostalim programima , ne samo chatu , za neko cudo , na synapticu ne, on uvijek ima bar
<jelly-home> "instaliraj 12.04 pa vidi jel bolje :-D"
<BotaniCar> ja jesam na 12.neznamkoliko
<jelly-home> sad kad veli to JE na 12.04
<jelly-home> heheh
<BotaniCar> pfft
<BotaniCar> CptOb(li)vious
<jelly-home> predji na unity 2d :->
<BotaniCar> *gasp* ? kaeto i zakaj ? 
<BotaniCar> ocu ono da mi se pprozori pigaju kad ih micem mishem
<BotaniCar> al, to poslije
<jelly-home> to je za ekipu kojoj ne radi 3d
<BotaniCar> mein VmWare veli da imam 3d ! Pokrenuo sam onaj glgears-kuki-neki
<BotaniCar> sve dela
<jelly-home> to sto pise da imas, i dal to radi kak spada nije isto
 * jelly-home se pita jel onaj kanal ima bota
<jelly-home> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity2D
<BotaniCar> Apsolutno sam suglasan ! Al velim, meni se onaj bench s 3D kotacicima vrti .. imam negdje na windows disku warcraft, budem to u winetu pokrenul za probu
<jelly-home> velim, to niš ne znači
<BotaniCar> onde reci u puno detalja, lepoprosim
<jelly-home> tako i meni radi glxgears i screensaveri sa free driverom, pa se kde4 i compiz i unity strgaju do bola
<BotaniCar> Moja graficka i njeni driiveri su mi do sada bili odani kao psi ! :) 
<jelly-home> a jel
<BotaniCar> zasto mislis da bi neki debeli linux programer s svojim spageti kodom mogao okrenuti moju 3d diviziju protiv mene ? 
<BotaniCar> Pfft !
<jelly-home> koja je to, ja nisam dozivio vise od 3-4 mjeseca u komadu stabilne grafike na linuxu
<BotaniCar> hmm, ne sjecam se , kak je bilo , hwinfo ? :D ceksec!
<jelly-home> sjecam se kao da je bilo danas, 2008 od travnja do listopada je video-intel radio dobro
<BotaniCar> pazsad, upisem u snaptic "hwinfo", i ponudi on meni i "backup-ninja" :) 
<jelly-home> zan on da nemas bekap A TREBAO BI
<BotaniCar> Pfft, ziher bum tak virtualku bekapiral :D kajonzna :) 
<jelly-home> ne treba ti hwinfo, pastebinnaj /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<jelly-home> cek, to je virtualka?
<BotaniCar> negokako
<BotaniCar> http://pastebin.com/ChtCtQnw
<BotaniCar> idemnekajzenileponapravit
<BotaniCar> odem dodjem
<jelly-home> TMI
<BotaniCar> nekajlepo == donio sam joj jos vesha za speglat :D
<BotaniCar> idem sad ugasit i upalit ovo, ako eksplodira, javim s posla :) 
<BotaniCar__> ho !
<Bot-doma> radiradi
<Bot-doma> jesam vam rekao da mi remote desktop na windows server radi od prve ? win ! 
<SilverSpace> http://www.ubuntu.com/
<SilverSpace> jel se kaj osijeti na serveru da se cucla
<SilverSpace> http://i47.tinypic.com/2ms06.jpg
<jelly-home> Pluton?  Kaj je to
<SilverSpace> planet
<CrazyLemon> bio nekad
<SilverSpace> CrazyLemon: neznam zasto ga izbacise
<CrazyLemon> bilo jim dosadno :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly-home> ponasao se sumnjivo
<Bot-doma> moze me netko portscanat' ? 
<SilverSpace> google disk mi stigo
<Bot-doma> oklen ti disk guglov ? 
<Bot-doma> i , kak si ga strgo ? 
<SilverSpace> nelose http://www.floorplanner.com/help/tips
<Bot-doma> koje portove moram otvoriti ubuntu backupu koji se vrsi na 'ubuntu one' ?
<SilverSpace> Bot-doma: ? ne kuzim te
<Bot-doma> imas neku default aplikaciju kad u search upises 'backup' , ikonica kao neki mali sef. Kad to pokrenes, pita te kaj, i di spremas u backup i na kak dugo. Jedna od opcija je da mu storage bude 'ubuntu one'. Imam firewall koji ne da nicem ni prdnut, kaj da mu velim, koji port da pusti van
<Bot-doma> nda, ubuntu 12.kajaznam
<SilverSpace> ne bi znao 
<SilverSpace> LN
<Bot-doma> nn
#ubuntu-hr 2012-04-27
<igustin> BotaniCar_: 443/https?
<BotaniCar_> igustin: oprosti, nisam skuzio ?
<BotaniCar_> o backupu pricamo ? 
<BotaniCar_> zguglal sam u medjuvremenu, hvala
<MmikeDOMA> glj
<ivoks> http://blog.init.hr/?p=183
<ivoks> eto :)
<jelly-home> ivoks: na prethodnom članku na par mjesta piše 19:10 gdje si vjerojatno mislio 16:10 
<jelly-home> hm.  hp ima 12" laptop/tablet sa 16:10 ekranom i trackpointom, al je dosta tezak 1.4-1.8kg
<Mmike> ivoks, u cem je pisan openscatk?
<Mmike> stack
<jelly-home> scat jeli?  Previse se bavis cudnim sajtovima...
<SilverSpace> nadogradnja prosla ok 
<SilverSpace> sve radi
<drj_cro> ivoks: ima li canonical mozda u planu napraviti nekakav directory server? ili bar preportati freeipu i ukljuciti je u ubuntu-desktope?
<jelly> sto je freeipu?
<calmpitbull> problemi kod fresh instalacije 12.04
<calmpitbull> komp se 2x zgasijo kod instalacije
<calmpitbull>  a sada nema sanse da se do kraja instalira, e kada se pojavi error budem napisao sto tocno je ako moze naravno
<BotaniCar> pa, sve dok ne napises neki error mozemo samo cavrljati o vremenu
<calmpitbull> pa bas je ljepo danas suncano a ja gledam u ekran
<BotaniCar> Mmike: mozes mi reci kad je "Bot-doma" disconnectao, i zakaj ? Ako imas nekog usera koji je cijelu noc tu, thx. 
<BotaniCar> Sunce ? Idem skuhati kavu i na terasu ... sto je tesko biti na poslu 
<calmpitbull> ma radim od doma :) al svejedno
<BotaniCar> Ja ne radim od doma, ali imam terasu u firmi :) 
<calmpitbull> barem je danas petak...a ja sam si otvorijo prozor da se ne ugusim u smradu znoja i ozona :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar, kaj?
 * Mmike isto radi od doma i pun mu je kufer
<calmpitbull> jos dobro da nemam kufer :)
<calmpitbull> ja imam za te stvari kamijon 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: diskonektalo mi irc kod kuce , nisam skuzio jutros, vidim da se mogu SSHat doma, al ne znam zakaj se irc nije rikonektal, pa me zanima kay mi je bila poruka kad me odspojilo s nickom "bot-doma"
<Mmike> * Bot-doma_ (~BotaniCar@93-141-126-76.adsl.net.t-com.hr) has joined #ubuntu-hr
<Mmike> * Bot-doma__ (~BotaniCar@93-141-126-76.adsl.net.t-com.hr) has joined #ubuntu-hr
<Mmike> * drexcya (~drexcya@78-3-230-175.adsl.net.t-com.hr) has joined #ubuntu-hr
<Mmike> * Bot-doma has quit (Remote host closed the connection)
<Mmike> * Bot-doma_ has quit (Remote host closed the connection)
<Mmike> * Bot-doma__ has quit (Remote host closed the connection)
<Mmike> od 0:27 do 0:40
<calmpitbull> nemam pojma sada ovaj preparing to install Ubuntu se vrti vec vise od 15 min
<obruT> brijem da taj ubuntu nist ne valja :)
<calmpitbull> ma sto ti ja znam hrpa  ljudi odlazi na mint, al ja sam jako zadovoljan sa unityem
<civija> je li netko probao upgrade sa 10.04 na 12.04?
<obruT> civija: ajme :) ja ima 10.04 ovdje i ne pada mi upgrade na pamet :) bice backup nekih stvari iz /var i onda clean install
<SilverSpace> meni upgrade proso ok
<civija> obruT: ja na poslu isto, odlican mi je 10.04
<civija> SilverSpace: sa 10.04 na 12.04 ili ?
<SilverSpace> ne 
<SilverSpace> 11.10
<obruT> ja cu instalirati 12.04 samo zbog novijih verzija softwarea, al maknucu uinity i stavit xfce ili icewm
<SilverSpace> nezadovoljnici tj. neprilagodljivci :D
<dodobas> obruT: da koristis archlinux, ne bi niti morao micati unity :)
<calmpitbull> ja volim  unity sto puta brzi od svoh ostalih 
<SilverSpace> zasto u ducanu uvjek nema ono kaj ja trazim?
<civija> obruT: nemoj raditi clean install nego upgrade pa mi javi kako je proslo :)
<civija> da mi ustedis na vremenu :)
<calmpitbull> ja radim clean install pa se komp zagasijo i sada imam probleme
<SilverSpace> kak se zgasio 
<SilverSpace> struje nestalo?
<calmpitbull> da bar
<calmpitbull>  samo se zgasijo 
<SilverSpace> aha krs od kompa :)
<calmpitbull> rofl
<calmpitbull> ocito
<calmpitbull> i sada cekam da mi izbaci error a ni to ne zeli
<SilverSpace> http://www.tportal.hr/funbox/funtime/190465/NLO-iznad-Zagreba.html
<BotaniCar> Mmike: hvala 
<BotaniCar> Ja sam odlucio priuciti se na unity makar umro, nagledat cu ga se pri korisnicima, pa bolje da pocnem trenirati zivceke odmah
<calmpitbull> ma unity je meni super
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> kaj novi kernel danas
<SilverSpace> hm
<SilverSpace> jucer final i danas vec novii kernel 
<jelly> ti bi radije da nađu greške ali ne ispravljaju?
<BotaniCar> ja sam sinoc novi kernel podigao ( novi = noviji nego je apt nudio prekjuce)
<BotaniCar> jelly: ja bi radije da imam "patch tuesday" nego ovak "release often,release early"
<BotaniCar> al, to je moja indoktrinacija MS-om :)
<BotaniCar> *** System restart required ***
<BotaniCar> A meni rekli da se ljunix me nora nikad rebootati i da je azuriranje pi*kin dim ! :) 
<BotaniCar> idem im na #linux reci da su lasci 
<Astemd> ne mora :)
<Mmike> http://www.videobash.com/video_show/floppy-music-duo-imperial-march-50639
<BotaniCar> Stemd, milo , ali veli mi da je required ! Nema cile mile kad je nekaj required ! :) 
<Astemd> to je samo poruka :)
<Astemd> ako ti slušaš poruke sustava bez razumijevanja, onda Linux nije za tebe :)
<SilverSpace> jedino kaj mi se ne svida Centar Softvera  spor do boli
<BotaniCar> Astemd: da su preporuke sustava tu da se ne slusaju, zvale bi se malo drugacije :) 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ja sam si odma' synaptic de'l :) 
<Astemd> e vidiš, sad si napisao "preporuka sustava"
<Astemd> preporuka nije naredba :D
<BotaniCar> Imas pravo, nekonzistentan sam. Naredbe i preporuke sustava
<BotaniCar> Bolje, dlakocjepu nijedan ? :)
<Astemd> cjepodlakičar šalje naklon :)
 * BotaniCar se nakloni Astemdu , do poda
<calmpitbull> evo sada se kao instalira pa cemo vidjet
<SilverSpace> nije se ugasio komp
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> kuis, kad ti chief system arhitect napise na zaslonu, odma nakon logina, da se rebootas - popraceno s 6(!) zvjezdica, nema tu "budem vidio ocu rebootat" :) 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: synaptic nisam otvorio mislim bar cetri godine
<calmpitbull> SilverSpace: sada sam isao prvo kako da zelim isprobat ubuntu pa sam tam poceo instlirat jer mi se tako svida :) i za sada ide
<calmpitbull> *kako = kao
<BotaniCar> woohoo, a mogu reci da se i isplatilo, prije ovog azuriranja mi se kanta nije htjela rebootati/shutdownati do kraja ; sad je cijeli restart cycle prosao. 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: kaj ti koristis ?
<SilverSpace> apt
<SilverSpace> terminal 
<BotaniCar> apt je za ljude bez monitora u boji
<SilverSpace> lol
<Astemd> kužim ja sve, al vido ja Maca, Winbljoze, a ponekad i Ljinuxa kako meni prodaju muda pod bubrege, pa im ništa ne vjerujem dok ja ne pogledam stanje stvari svojim očima, zašto oni meni to
<BotaniCar> nemoj stakla gromkim grohotom porazbijat' :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: kak znas da ja nemam monitor bez boje
<Astemd> da ne bi ispalo da mi prodaju neki nigerijski spam :D
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ne prejudiciram nista, samo sam iznio kriterij pod kojim smatram apt relevantnim :) 
<Astemd> synaptic je za X, bez X-a je apt-get
<Astemd> dpkg za vim/emacs fanatike :P
<BotaniCar> Astemd: suglasan sam, osim kad su u pitanju after-login poruke s 6 zvjezdica, to poslusam pogonjen Pavlovljevim refleksom:) Na windowsima bi mozda update log pogledao, ovdje ne :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/966116/CB.png
<BotaniCar> Nda, Vim mudzahedini :)
<Astemd> ja volim linux, to ne znači da mu vjerujem :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ipak imash boje !! :) 
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: mislis da si veci 'aker ako nemas X ? :) 
<Astemd> ipak je komp glupa kanta, radi ono što mu neki radikalni pisac virusa naređuje :)
<Astemd> tko ima komp koji ne sluša viruse, neka digne dva prsta :DDDDDDDDDDDD
<BotaniCar> ;)
<SilverSpace> Astemd: najveci problem je izmedu stolca i tipkovnice 
<Astemd> sluša i moj, ali ja mu ne dam u tuđe dvorište :D
 * BotaniCar si zabije dva prsta u nos u nespretnom pokusaju da slaze
<SilverSpace> :)
<Astemd> SilverSpace: čuo sam da ima neka zgodna kratica za to
<jelly> ko misli da je Linux otporan na zločestoće, neka digne dva prsta
<Astemd> jelly: pola prsta :)
<Astemd> (za winbloze, možda nokat :D
<SilverSpace> 1/3
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/mac-po-sigurnosti-10-godina-iza-windowsa/115611.aspx
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/04/wallch-wallpaper-changer-for-gnome-3.html
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: kakvi sad wallpaperi :) Ne koristiti grafiku ! :) 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> http://youtu.be/bdCnb0EFAzk
<calmpitbull> evo instalirala se masina :) sad mogu mirno spavat
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> Ma kak, a stress test ? 
<BotaniCar> Kakav je to pokusaj instalaciej koji kao zadnju fazu nema pokusaj da do sad napravljeno - strgas :)
<calmpitbull> radiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<calmpitbull> al svi znamo da je to laz, jer sada dolazi ono najgore
<SilverSpace> ruzni su mi wallpaper u precise
<SilverSpace> odoh van u prirodu 
<SilverSpace> puca me nervoza
<BotaniCar> Uzivaj 
<BotaniCar> Slikaj ! I ptice i pice ! :) 
<BotaniCar> Kam opce ides u prirodu tam u onoj betonjari ?
<drj_cro> jelly: http://freeipa.org/page/About
<ivoks> jelly: jebiga :)
<ivoks> Mmike: python
<ivoks> drj_cro: bilo je prije par godina, ali je nekako otislo u drugi plan
<ivoks> drj_cro: postoji ubuntu dit
<ivoks> drj_cro: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OpenLDAP-DIT
<ivoks> ili je postojao :)
<calmpitbull> pa kao da je 12.04 spor
<obruT> calmpitbull: izgleda ti sporo ? sto ? unity ? nesto trece ?
<calmpitbull> ma sve
<calmpitbull> ma recimo dash, kada kliknes win key
<calmpitbull> onda short cuts u unityu
<ivoks> shortcuts?
<obruT> ja sam to otkantao na zadnjoj verziji koju sam doma instalirao, probao s tim unitijem, nije islo, stavio xfce i to je to...
<ivoks> mislis brojevi?
<ivoks> brojevi se namjeno ne pokazu odmah
<ivoks> kao sto se i shortcut prozor ne pokaze odmah
<obruT> ima tko za posudit neki 77mm CPL na 4 dana ? :) slim verziju po mogucnosti :)
<ivoks> zamisli da se pokaze svaki put kada zelis nesto drugo
<calmpitbull> ma ne ma sanse da stavljam isto drugo nego unity svi seru al meni je bolji od svih ostalih varjanti
<calmpitbull> i bootup time je duzi, ma sto ja znam 
<calmpitbull> ma vec vidim da cu morat prckat
<calmpitbull> ma sada mi se dash uopce ne otvara
<drj_cro> calmpitbull: si radio clean install ili nadogradnju?
<calmpitbull> cleean
<drj_cro> meni je sve bilo potrgano kad sam bio radio nadogradnju.al nakon cleana sve je radilo kak treba
<drj_cro> sa time da sam ja bio betu stavljao
<calmpitbull> ma sada cu opet downloadat i onda unetbootat pa opet clean install radit...ako to ne radi pa onda idem trazit odgovore :)
<calmpitbull> jer mi je 11.10 radio ko lud
<calmpitbull> ej ima tko 64 ubuntu
<obruT> 8.10 i prijasnji su radili ko ludi, poslije toga sve sporije
<obruT> ja doma imam 64bit 11.10 ak to pitas
<drj_cro> calmpitbull: ja
<calmpitbull> da to pitam
<ivoks> ponovno ces skidati cd?
<calmpitbull> da
<ivoks> zakaj ljudi misle da ce ponovno skidanje cd promijeniti ista?
<ivoks> jesi instalirao, jesi
<calmpitbull> zato sto nemam ni jednog recimo zbog toga
<obruT> nisam sto 100% siguran izmedju kojih verzija, ali izmedju dvije verzije se doslovno osjetila razlika u brzini, ono jednostavno je sve radilo sporije
<ivoks> 'zato sto nemam ni jednog recimo zbog toga'?
<ivoks> ne razumijem?
<drj_cro> obruT: 10.04 i prve sljedece :)
<calmpitbull> pa skinuo cd i deletao
<obruT> drj_cro: ne ne, prije, mislim da 8.10 i 9.04 ili 8.04 i 8.10
<ivoks> al zasto bi ponovno instalirao?
<ivoks> nece se nista promijeniti
<ivoks> zapisati ces iste podatke na isto mjesto
<ivoks> prvo se pitaj... koju graficku karticu imas
<calmpitbull> nvidia ion
<ivoks> jesi omogucio nvidia driver?
<calmpitbull> da
<ivoks> ajde ga onemoguci
<calmpitbull> cekaj
<ivoks> ja imam i nvidiu i intel i nemam nikakvih problema
<ivoks> jos mi ta nvidia stoji na pol ustekana u PCI :)
<obruT> calmpitbull: cek cek, nvidia ion ? koji procesor  je gore ?
<obruT> to neka mini-itx kanta ili netbook ?
<calmpitbull> tak je
<calmpitbull> n550
<calmpitbull> netbook
<obruT> ma daj... meni na jacem kompu s jacom grafickom se unity vuce ko krepana kokos
<obruT> pa sam stavio xfce
<calmpitbull> ma meni se nije tak da je ocito tvoja kanta stvarno kanta ;)
<obruT> pa kanta je, nafilana hrpom memorije, ali tom unitiju nist ne pomaze ocito
<calmpitbull> ma meni je radilo sve supet bez greske
<obruT> meni ne bi na pamet uopce palo stavit tak nesto, radije bi furao nesto ligthweight
<calmpitbull> supet= super + sve5
<obruT> cak sam razmisljao da kad kupim netbook gore spucam netbsd ili freebsd :)
<ivoks> stvar je u compizu i grafickoj
<calmpitbull> ma budem ja to sredil
<ivoks> pa rekao sam ti da onemogucis nvidia driver
<ivoks> al nisi javio nista po tom pitanju
<calmpitbull> ma necu
<BotaniCar_> obruT: ne bi vjerovao u kakvoj mi virtualci unity radi glatko 
<obruT> pa eto, ne vjerujem :)
<calmpitbull> ma ja sam skroz za unity
<dodobas> calmpitbull: eto, nadji jos dvojcu.. pa mozete udrugu osnovat :P
<calmpitbull> he he bitch please
<obruT> HUUK :)
<jelly> ovo resize2fs smanjivanje fsa stvarno traje li ga traje
<hbogner> ma neeeee
<hbogner> ko bi reko
<hbogner> jos risajzas tertabajte?
<ivoks> jelly: bar je online :)
<jelly> ivoks: uh... nije
<jelly> nisu terabajti, sa 250 na 100GB 
<Mmike> Linux marlins 3.1.6zomgsuperleet+norootexploits
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> imate vi vaki kelner?
<hbogner> kelner, 5 piva za decke iz pilane
<hbogner> mmike placa
<Mmike> :P
<Mmike> :)
<SilverSpace> previse puse vani 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: tu odem http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3kJmYbCbhT8&feature=g-all-u
<SeleS> Pozdrav svima ^^
<ivoks> monika! :)
<SeleS> Haha, pa ne mogu vjerovati, svugdje me to pitaju ;)
<SeleS> Ne nisam ja monika :P
<SeleS> lol
<SeleS> Nasumicno ime koje sam uzeo jednom, i od tada me obiljezilo :P
<SilverSpace> compiz novi 
<SeleS> Al zanimljivo je to, pitaju me to na svim forumima i irc serverima, neovisno bili oni nasi il strani ^^
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> eh naletio na bug
<SilverSpace> ubuntu one mi se nece instalirati
<SeleS> Inace, decki, cime se bavite jos osim Ubuntu-a :)
<SilverSpace> svim i svacim :)
<BotaniCar> Ja se tak trudim bar jedan dan ne baviti nicim .. ne ide
<SilverSpace> ovdje na kanalu ponajmanje ubuntuom u zadnje vrijeme :)
<SeleS> Evo ja sam ovdje prvi puta, i dosta se probavam bavim ovak sa linux-om pa rekao da mozda probam doc na irc, nadam se da nemate nista protiv :)
<hbogner> http://www.kset.org/ installfest 03.05.2012 u 11 sati u KSET-u
<SilverSpace> opa
<SilverSpace> SeleS: ma ne sto nas je vise bolje je
<civija> dok god se ne prica o utuntuu na ovom kanalu svatko je dobrodosao
<SilverSpace> :)
<SeleS> Hvala decki :D
<drj_cro> hbogner: o pa na to bi mogao navratit(to mi je na par min od posla) :)
<hbogner> sad saznao za to
<drj_cro> nego sto se instalise?
<hbogner> utuntu :D
<ivoks> mozes ti pricati i o tome kako je ford super auto
<ivoks> i kako je mysql bolji od postgresqla
<ivoks> :)
<drj_cro> jao pocet ce flame :)
<ivoks> danas dodjem kod klijenta
<ivoks> sjednem covjeku za komp
<ivoks> pokusam opalit vim
<ivoks> i... nema
<ivoks> a cujes njega... 'ja koristim emacs'
<ivoks> odmah su sake poletile
<ivoks> :D
<SeleS> lol
<calmpitbull> evo sve radi
<obruT> jesi ga pogledao jel ima viska prstiju na rukama ? ili barem pedale ispod stola ?
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: jel se ubrzalo
<calmpitbull> je i nisam 
<calmpitbull> nisam nista micao
<SilverSpace> ja maknem animacije iz compiza
<obruT> poskropio si netbook svetom vodicom i zapalio tamjan ? :)
<calmpitbull> ma ja jos stavim sve
<Mmike> o fordu bi se jos dalo diskutirat
<Mmike> pokupio sve od mazde, pa ajd, nije los
<Mmike> al' mysql
<Mmike> tu nema diskusije
<obruT> ford je smece, tak da se o tome nema sto pricat
<obruT> pgsql isto
<ivoks> :D
 * obruT bacio mamac :)
<calmpitbull> obruT: nista od toga samo sam ga ljepo prosil neka radi
<obruT> export PRAYMODE=on
<drj_cro> hbogner: gdje si vidio za installfest u ksetu?
<SilverSpace> nece i nece ubuntuone
<calmpitbull> installfest je 3.5 
<hbogner> drj_cro, @ #linux.hr : [15:04:51] ivan88 da li mozete objaviti obavijest za Linux InstallFest koji ce se odrzati u KSET-u. Mi smo na nasoj stranici objavili, www.kset.org 
<SilverSpace> drj_cro: http://www.kset.org/dogadaj/2012-05-03-Linux-InstallFest/
<calmpitbull> malo kasno je taj install fest
<SeleS> Jel vas uvijek ovoliko il vas zna biti i vise na ircu ?
<ivoks> mislis manje :)
<ivoks> ovoliko nas nije bilo od zadnjeg LTS-a :D
<calmpitbull> ne kuzim zasto su makli onaj auto-hide za unity
<ivoks> pa ukljuci ga
<SeleS> stvarno, znaci popularnost je samo na pojedinim danima i datumima :D
<calmpitbull> ivoks: pa i hocu
<obruT> novi ubuntu sux ! pgsql sux ! ford sux ! mazda sux ! F1 sux ! hokej sux ! MySQL rulez ! ORM rulez !
 * obruT ode na godisnji :)
<obruT> pozdrav !:)
<civija> tako je obruT 
<civija> samo si zaboravio jos dodati 'mercedes rulz' :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: jesi kaj zaboravio sux_at :)
<hbogner> SilverSpace, bicikl i planinarenje je zaboravio :D
<SilverSpace> žzato ga i pitam :)
<SilverSpace> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/966116/slonce.jpg
<SilverSpace> hm od malena treba uciti
<SeleS> E jel postoje jos neki drugi hrvatski linux kanali na ircu il je ovo jedan jedini ?
<SilverSpace> ima
<SeleS> koji
<jelly> SeleS: /msg alis list *hr
<jelly> (dio toga nije hrvatski, al snaći ćeš se)
<hbogner> SeleS,  #linux.hr 
<SeleS> Oh, hvala decki :D
<SilverSpace> #linuxzasve.com
<SeleS> Hmm, jel tko od vas pise clanke tamo ?
<SilverSpace> Nizozemski sud odlučio: Strani turisti više ne smiju pušiti "travu" u "coffee
<SilverSpace> propo im turizam
<calmpitbull> tko je stranac ako je to EU sto nije
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> calmpitbull: svi koji nisu državljani .nl i nemaju stalno prebivalište u .nl su stranci u datom kontekstu
<calmpitbull> ma ionak mi se gadi ta nizozemska
<BotaniCar> Procitao sam "u datom krevetu" 
<BotaniCar>  :) 
<hbogner> BotaniCar, ti si mislio na drugi niskozemski vid turizma, njega jos neukidaju
<jelly> ooo gospodine frojd
<BotaniCar> jelly: ti si HPljubac, jeld ? Kak spustim noise level na proliantima ? Instalirao sam zadnji BIOS+BMC, a on zuji kao da me oce iz ureda potjerat' 
<jelly> BotaniCar: stavis ga u serversku sobu
<BotaniCar> jelly: ocem od njega svoj novi workstation napraviti :) Tak da .. 
<jelly> ie. ne znam, iz ocitih razloga mi nije trebalo
<BotaniCar> Sto me podsjetilo na onaj "if a trainstation" vitz
<Mmike> :)
<jelly> BotaniCar: stavi ga u supu, dovuci fiber gore ;-)
<Mmike> lol :)
<hbogner> BotaniCar, zamjeni ventilatore?
<BotaniCar> jelly: znas da nisi ni tak lud
<hbogner> stavi potenciometre
<BotaniCar> hbogner: ventilatori rade malo pre dobro za moj ukus :)
<jelly> kad ih slozis 30 u rack onda rade taman 
<BotaniCar> a to da cu ici lemiti i kramariti prije nego iscrpim softverska rjesenja .. :)
<BotaniCar> Dabar imam posla da mi ih treba 30 :)
<jelly> assuming rack-mount, vecina ventilatora su moduli i mozes ih izvaditi 2 od 6 a da se masina i dalje boota
<jelly> u iLO-tu imas neke power preference al ne znam koliko to ima utjecaja na puhanje
<calmpitbull> nije autohide sto trazim vec dodge window :(
<BotaniCar> aumed wrong, mogu i iz "obicnog" casea povadit, ali bi ih radije stisao :) Znam kak to na intelu, ali s HPom nisam puno delal .. idem kemijat 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, to je server neki?
<Mmike> ili desktop workstation?
<BotaniCar> je
<Mmike> pa ak je server
<BotaniCar> hp proliant
<Mmike> zamisljen je da zuji
<Mmike> to mu je svrha, jel, da hladi i to :)
<jelly> moras znat da radi
<BotaniCar> Mmike: imao sam intelove kistre koje su bile tishe od ventilatora na switchu, tak da .. 
<Mmike> tak da si imao intelove kistre, da
<BotaniCar> .. tak da sam zamijenio switch
<Mmike> ovo je HPov server, koji zuji
<BotaniCar> :)
<Mmike> i to je tak :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: jebiseti, aj mi to u zivo uz pivo reci ! 
<Mmike> ajd
<Mmike> dodji do kvarta
<BotaniCar> bezautan sam, cemo na pol puta ? 
<Mmike> ha
<Mmike> mozemo :)
<Mmike> al' ja u 17 tek mogu
<Mmike> otic
<Mmike> onda imam i auto :)
<ivoks> 'auto'
<ivoks> :D
<BotaniCar> Pa, moze, imam dovoljno posla da ostanem po ure duze u firmi 
<Mmike> ivoks, nekaj bi reko? :)
<Mmike> ivoks, aj s nama na pivo, pa da se malo porazgovaramo o avtima! :)
<BotaniCar> Ljubomoran je 
<hbogner> ivoks je ljubomoran jer nema "ovo auto"
<BotaniCar> Ti ces mu rec da si potrgao toliko japanaca na takve nacine da jednostavno nema kaj reci, a ja cu mu reci da se meni auti ne kvare :) 
<ivoks> je, ljubomoran sam na onaj autic :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike ima auto iz "yo dawg" shala :) Yo dawg, we heard you like cars so we put a mazda in your trunk :)
<Mmike> moj auto nije zamjena za penis
<Mmike> doduse
<Mmike> :)
<BotaniCar> Dovoljno je mali da bude zamjena za moj :)
<hbogner> :D
<calmpitbull> evo prva stvar koja je glupa je to da su makli dogdewindows
<calmpitbull> stvarno glupost, kome je to smetalo?
<SilverSpace> dogdewindows ??
<calmpitbull> pa da
<calmpitbull> dodge 
<calmpitbull> izmedu autohide i never move
<SilverSpace> aa
<SilverSpace> sad se sjetih compiz
<calmpitbull> pa ja imam samo 10" ekran :) i to je bilo super
<calmpitbull> a autohide bas i ne radi
<calmpitbull> ocito cu morat kupit novi laptop ili ici na neku drugu distribuciju
<BotaniCar> ili odustati od unitya 
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: kak ne radi
<SilverSpace> vise ne reagira samo pomak na panel
<calmpitbull> BotaniCar: necu nikada
<SilverSpace> sad moras mis potegnut prema dolje ili gore 
<jelly> calmpitbull: ne moras mijenjat distribuciju da bi promijenio GUI sucelje
<calmpitbull> ma znam samo ja volim unity sve ostalo je presporo
<jelly> ?
<BotaniCar> brijes briju krivu :) 
<calmpitbull> nego
<calmpitbull> gle otvoren sam za sve pa daj
<calmpitbull> reci 
<BotaniCar> Jesam, probaj drugi GUI 
<BotaniCar> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gZVsQLOT184
<BotaniCar> raid mi se rebuilda tak sporo da pozelim rastaviti diskove da brze zavrtim plocice :)
<BotaniCar> Ajde, tko ce mi reci da sam si sam kriv kaj imam diskove koji nisu SSD :) 
<calmpitbull> BotaniCar a koji GUI je isto tako dobar kao Unity
<BotaniCar> Svaki. Mnogi koji su sad na kanalu bi to formulirali kao "svaki je bolji". Ako ti je primarno da je stvar brza, baci google na 'lightweight ubuntu GUI'
<SilverSpace> morat cu na frisko instalirati precise ne mogu natjerati ununtuone da radi
<BotaniCar> mislim, jebo te engine koji crta prozorcice, tak mi je isto koji je, samo da dela. Ja se s unityem jebem samo zato jer znam da ce mi useri po inerciji imati isti.
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: kaj se desava ? Daj neki error da se ja osjetim bolje :)
<SilverSpace> srusi mi se 
<BotaniCar> U biti , nemoj, odem pit pivo s Mmikeom :) 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ja kren'o
<SilverSpace> hebo vas patak
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ja nisam jos, nemam auto
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ja krenem za 15ak
<BotaniCar> Mmike, ja imam bus sad i u 17.45, da idem na drugi ? 
<BotaniCar> ah, ok 
<BotaniCar> iBok
<calmpitbull> dobro volim ovaj hud
<SilverSpace> zanimljiva naredba 
<SilverSpace> ubuntu-support-status
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: ja ga iskljucio
<calmpitbull> zasto?
<calmpitbull> pa dobra je to stvar ako samo pises
<SilverSpace> ne znam meni ni dash ne bi trebao
<calmpitbull> pa meni i dash super
<calmpitbull> stvarno brzo pronades stvari
<SilverSpace> ja fakat ne znam kad sam ga zadnji puta otvorio
<SilverSpace> Synapse koristim
<calmpitbull> aha
<SilverSpace> e sad sam vec lud 
<SilverSpace> ne mogu natjerati ubuntuone da radi
<calmpitbull> ja jos nisam dosel do toga
<calmpitbull> jos i to me ceka kazes
<SilverSpace> na drugom racunalu radi 
<calmpitbull> ma prvo moram samo sredit vizulano da uopce mogu radit :)
<calmpitbull> a onda cu sve ostalo
<calmpitbull> barem wifi radi kako treba
<calmpitbull> bluetooth sigurno nece raditi to vec znam
<calmpitbull> onda moram promjeniti dash home iconu koja mi dize tlak
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> apt-cache policy ubuntu-sso-client
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: daj ovu naredbu u terminal
<SilverSpace> i koju verziju ti izbaci
<calmpitbull> 3.0.0
<calmpitbull> Installed: 3.0.0-0ubuntu1
<calmpitbull> to te zanima
<SilverSpace> da
<SilverSpace> hm naso 
<SilverSpace> gresku 
<SilverSpace> Instalirano: 3.1+r842-30~oneiric1
<SilverSpace> od kud sad taj paket
<SilverSpace> mejke ti
<calmpitbull> zanimljivo
<SilverSpace> bar mislim da sam naso
<SilverSpace> Reinstallation of ubuntu-sso-client is not possible, it cannot be downloaded.
<SilverSpace> ah same problemi
<calmpitbull> pa bez problema bi stvarno bilo sve besmisleno
<SeleS> pa stvarno za jednu malu zajednicu znate dobro spamati ^^
<SeleS> lol
<SilverSpace> izgleda da je to to instalirao se one
<SilverSpace> SeleS: :))
<SilverSpace> nikad ovdje nema spama 
<SeleS> reci prijatelju :D
<SeleS> da, to sam imao priliku vidjeti ;)
<SilverSpace> sve je dozvoljeno :))
<SeleS> super ^^
<SeleS> znaci ubuntu one je gore ;)
<SeleS> a dropbox :P
<SeleS> ^^
<SilverSpace> evo radi one 
<SeleS> drago mi je :D
<SilverSpace> nemam pojma od kuda paket od starog ubuntua
<calmpitbull> pa tko zna, jesi radio clean
<SeleS> pa jel si radio upgrade il clean install 
<SilverSpace> ne
<SilverSpace> upgrade
<SeleS> eto ti odgovora ;)
<SeleS> clean ftw (Y)
<SilverSpace> da ali to je trebalo sve maknuti
<SeleS> ma, ja jednom radio upgrade i nikad vise xD
<SilverSpace> clean radim samo ako ne prode upgrade
<SeleS> clean install je najbolji ^^
<SeleS> odmah ocistis i hdd i smece i sve ;)
<calmpitbull> SilverSpace pa znam samo ja sam skuzio da je bolje naprviti clean iako imas hrpu poslova nakon toga da sredis kako si sam zelis
<SilverSpace> ma je ali onda neznas koje probleme mozes naletiti 
<SilverSpace> i zabavnije je
<SilverSpace> :)
<SeleS> hah, tocno to ;)
<SeleS> jel koristite jos koju distru osim Ubuntua
<calmpitbull> pa ne bas, osim u virtualkama
<SeleS> ah, cool :D
<SeleS> ja koristim OpenSUSE, Ubuntu mi vise dode u dualboot kao eksperiment ^^
<SeleS> lol
<calmpitbull> pa da imas distribucija ko u prici
<SeleS> tocno :D
<SeleS> jel koristite open source graf drivere il vlasnicke ?
<SilverSpace> bas i ne bar u zadnje vrijeme sam vijeran ubuntuu
<SilverSpace> neda mi se 
<SeleS> :D
<SeleS> cool ^^
<SilverSpace> toliko sam ljen da ostavim sve po defaultu osim theme i ikona
<SeleS> a programi ^^
<SeleS> background slika :O
<SeleS> ^^
<calmpitbull> pa tako je i kod mene, jos sada dolazi kako steam za linux pa da dode malovise igara na tu platformu ne bi ni imao nista drugo neko Ubunt
<SeleS> Desura :D
<SilverSpace> programe po potrebi
<SeleS> look alike steam client for linux ^^
<SeleS> ok ˘
<SeleS> ok ^^
<calmpitbull> ma tako su rekli kao prva igra koja ce izaci je left 4 dead ili koja vec
<calmpitbull> ja sam ti ionak samo na AA3
<calmpitbull> -.-
<SilverSpace> :)
<SeleS> :D
<SilverSpace> ja na atomu 330
<calmpitbull> he he
<SeleS> nice ;)
<calmpitbull> sredio ikone sada dalje
<jelly> Steam i određen broj igara sasvim uredno rade pod Crossover Games
<calmpitbull> da al samo one koje ja ne celim
<calmpitbull> zelim
<SeleS> ona stra: "poklonjenom konju se ne gleda u zube" :D
<SeleS> lol ^^
<SilverSpace> evo dropbox utuntu radi http://dl.dropbox.com/u/966116/utuntu.png
<calmpitbull> ima li netko koji se bavi mjuzom, jer me zanima ima li neki dobar free software za produkciju kao stoje propelerhead reason
<SeleS> mene jedino od igrica zanima mari0 ili urbanterror, mozda megaglest :D
<calmpitbull> ma meni je ekipa na AA3 dobra tako da vise brbljam neko igram -.-
<SeleS> odlicno :D
<calmpitbull> ma dropbox i meni radi, to je prva stvar koju instaliram 
<calmpitbull> jedino kaj se onda sinka barem pol sata
<SilverSpace> dropbox zakon nagurao samm do 14,8G
<SeleS> :O
<SeleS> koliko ti je trebalo za to :?
<calmpitbull> ma da pa ti si car
<SilverSpace> bila neka akcija 
<SilverSpace> stavio foric na prozor i snimao ulicu i poslje uplodao
<SilverSpace> netnam tocno mislim da je bilo 8G djeljeno 
<calmpitbull> white rabbit najbolji font za terminal
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: font consolas
<calmpitbull> nije los samo moje je bolji :)
<calmpitbull> nista idem ja na zrak
<calmpitbull> pa onda na koji dubstep :)
<calmpitbull> ajde
<ivoks> pfff
<ivoks> ryanair je jedna od najvecih zrakoplovnih kompanija
<ivoks> veci su od air francea i KLMa zajedno
<SilverSpace> ko je vlasnik njih
<SilverSpace> http://www.autosport.hr/media/k2/galleries/61016/smart-BRABUS-ebike_2.jpg
<dodobas> oh lol
<SeleS> zzz
<jelly-home> nego sta, ko je vidio biciklo bez USB-a i aplikacije
<SilverSpace> gleda li tko hrt1
<jelly-home> SilverSpace gleda.
<jelly-home> Bot-mrma: mrma?
<SilverSpace> koji likovi 
<SilverSpace> zaljepio kljuc na volan 
<sale> lol. U Ubuntu software centeru, na screenshotu Tickr feed readera, jedan od naslova glasi: "Croatia postpones ex-PM's trial" :-)
<SilverSpace> :))
<SilverSpace> kako si to samo skuzio
<sale> SilverSpace: ma slucajno, kliktao sam po software centeru :-)
<BotaniCar> !op me jer sam lepi
<SilverSpace> http://www.raspberrypi.org/archives/1134
<SilverSpace> reko ja do jeseni cemo doci mi na red
#ubuntu-hr 2012-04-28
<ivoks> idemo, sve od pocetka
<ivoks> sudo sed -i 's/precise/quantal/g' /etc/apt/sources.list
<ivoks> pa sram ih bilo...
<ivoks> lynx -dump http://www.whatismyip.com | grep 'Your IP Address Is' 
<ivoks> ubacuju razmake
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks: http://fly.srk.fer.hr/~majk/getmyip.php
<MmikeDOMA> i da
 * MmikeDOMA si ide upgradeirat ubuntu :/
<MmikeDOMA> ili, napravis svoj php: <? echo $_SERVER['REMOTE_ADDR']; ?>
<MmikeDOMA> cudno, ubuntu12.04 u vboxu formatira swap space eonima :/
<lulz87> momci je moguce produzit ugovor na internet preko telefona ?
<MmikeDOMA> qua?
<MmikeDOMA> 117MB/sec kroz gigabitnu mrezu
<MmikeDOMA> ahaha
<MmikeDOMA> nije stao ubuntu installer
<MmikeDOMA> tj, je
<MmikeDOMA> al' me pita u kojoj sam vremenskoj zoni :)
<MmikeDOMA> kakav krasan konj :)
<MmikeDOMA> botkec
<SilverSpace> ode nam Prpić http://www.medvescak.com/hrv/novosti_2012_2013/novosti013.html
<Mmike> SilverSpace, sto moram napraviti u vboxu da mi 3d grafika radi?
<Mmike> instalirao sam one addonove u vbox, rebootao
<Mmike> kaj jos trebam?
<Mmike> mario@burbata:~$ lsmod | grep -i vbox
<Mmike> vboxsf                 39436  0 
<Mmike> vboxvideo              12575  1 
<Mmike> drm                   242038  2 vboxvideo
<Mmike> vboxguest             228953  5 vboxsf
<Mmike> btw, scp = 80mb/sec, tar|nc = 117 mb/s
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nemam pojma 
<SilverSpace> zasto ljudi idu raditi upgrade ako ne znaju
<SilverSpace> fuck sad ja moram to popravljati jer je ugasio racunalo 
<SilverSpace> prije zavrsetka
<SilverSpace> koji konj Čačić građanima: Manje pričajte na mobitele pa ćete imati za struju
<SilverSpace> zato mi je dosla razlika plina 1500kn
<Mmike> meni 900
<Mmike> idem
<BotaniCar> ello
<ivoks> Mmike: da, to sam i napravio
<BotaniCar1> kak to da mi xterm nekad ne prihvati sadrzaj clipboarda koji sam napunio , na primjer, tako sto sam CTRL+C sadrzaj adressbar-a u chromiumu ? 
<BotaniCar1> nekaj sam kopirao u xtermu, radim pol sata nekaj drugo, kopiram nekaj drugo, pejstam u xterm,i on istovari sadrzaj "starog" clipboarda
<ivoks> kak pejstas?
<BotaniCar1> da li je moguce da je stvar u metodi kopiranja ? u ostalim aplikacijama koristim CTRL++C/V/Z , a u xtermu oznacavanje misem , i srednji klik za paste. Ovican tekst, ivoks 
<ivoks> pitam kak, ne kaj
<ivoks> dakle pejstas srednjom tipkom misa
<ivoks> to je Xorg clipboard
<BotaniCar1> kao da xterm ima svoj clipboard, nisam rekao, ako napravim copy u chromeu, a paste u geditu, clipboard radi
<ivoks> ctrl+c/v je freedesktop clipboard
<BotaniCar1> mogu nekako podesiti da koristim samo jedan ? 
<ivoks> ja sam se naucio koristiti dva, dobro dodje
<BotaniCar1> :) i korisnicima to kazes ? :) 
<BotaniCar1> Fakat, kak da koristim samo jedan ? 
<ivoks> ne znam mozes li u xtermu koristiti freedesktop clipboard, s obzirom da to nije freedesktop kompatibilna aplikacija
<ivoks> korisnici koriste gnome-terminal, ako ga ikad koriste
<BotaniCar1> preposrucas drugi terminal klijent ? 
<BotaniCar1> ok
<ivoks> nisam ti ja preporucio nista
<ivoks> kazem zasto vidis to sto vidis, a ti valjda znas sto zelis
<BotaniCar1> ivoks, trenutke kad si ljubazan i od pomoci .. tak brzo zaseres :) Hvala svejedno
<BotaniCar1> no, da uzvratim : http://free.stripovionline.com/MartinMystere :) 
<ivoks> ovaj mi lik vec ide na zivce. ignore
<Mmike> BotaniCar, xterm ne kuzi gnome, pa nema gnometov ctrl-c/v, ima samo od xservera copy paste, koji radi i u gnomi (select za copy, middle-click za paste)
<Mmike> ak hoces ctrl-c/v u terminalu, gnome-terminal
<SilverSpace> ne znam zasto bi koristio xterm
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: nema posebnog razloga, tak sam navikao , velim - nije mi mrsko otvoriti drugi terminal ako bu stvar radila
<BotaniCar> Iduce je pitanje .. kak u virtualboxu omoguciti SMART ? 
<SilverSpace> hm
<SilverSpace> crko net 
<SilverSpace> nije 
<SilverSpace> ha koji k
<SilverSpace> crome crko
<SilverSpace> chrome*
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=8dwR-F79MjU#!
<SilverSpace> zadnja je najbolja
<ivoks> ok
<ivoks> najbolji sport ikad
<ivoks> spot
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L_fCqg92qks
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> ok, zelim svojih 2m52s nazad
<Mmike> makar pola
<Mmike> jel' moze pola?
<ivoks> pa sta si cekao 2m52s :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ne mozeee
<ivoks> mogao si odmah prekinuti ak ti nije bilo dobro :)
<ivoks> al nisi... :D
<SilverSpace> cekao finale :)
<Mmike> priznajem
<Mmike> ponjelo me ono 'najbolji'
<Mmike> kriva pretpostavka :0
<Mmike> nadao sam se nekom robotu mozda, na kraju
<Mmike> ili eksploziji? :)
<SilverSpace> meni je ovaj spot najbolji ikad http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gcg__eDktgY
<ivoks> pa... lijepi pozdrav
<ivoks> idjem preko bare
<BotaniCar> sretno
<Mmike> donesi doritosa!
<Mmike> ak uspijes!
#ubuntu-hr 2012-04-29
<BotaniCar> ima tko budan ? 
<BotaniCar> heh
<MmikeDOMA> BotaniCar, ? :)
<BotaniCar> ja ? :) 
<BotaniCar> ne znam vise kaj sam htio .. opet pive
<SilverSpace> dan
<BotaniCar> zivio,silver
<ivoks> win 15
<ivoks> osto u frankfurtu
<ivoks> let za sfo otkazan
<SilverSpace> eh kaj ti sad ostaje cekati
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> dobio sam hotel
<ivoks> sobu u hotelu
<ivoks> i sutra idem na drugi avion
<SilverSpace> aha
<Mmike> I, eto nas u 11.04 :)
<BotaniCar_> -!- Day changed to Monday, April 30, 2012
<BotaniCar_> Irc mijenja dane , staro za novo 
<Mmike> http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=159268
<Mmike> blah
<Mmike> tko mi ono reko da je 8800GTS dobra?
<Mmike> ne podrzava vpdau
<BotaniCar_> za windowse je dobra :) 
<BotaniCar_> Nepodržani hardver iz GeForce 8 seriji uključuje 8800GTS 320 / 640 MB izdanja i 8800GTX. Kasnije kartice temeljene na G9x serije jezgre (npr., 8400GS i 8800GTS 512 MB; G92 jezgra) su podržani.
<Mmike> da, al' ne podrzava vpdu
<Mmike> kak vidim koju jezgru ima,m?
<Mmike> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G80 [GeForce 8800 GTS] (rev a2)
<Mmike> http://www.nabava.net/trazilica.php?tp=0&q=gtx460
<Mmike> gnjah
<Mmike> gledam sad
<Mmike> ma joj :0
<Mmike> GTX260, 200 kuna
<Mmike> sutra idem po nju
<Mmike> milinica :0
#ubuntu-hr 2013-04-22
<vileni> jutro
<BotaniCar> open relayi su precijenjeni. 
<BotaniCar> treba se poceti baviti ulicnom prodajom penis extenzija i rolex replika, penetracija putem interneta je .. slaba 
 * BotaniCar nije dovoljno naglasio 'penetracija'
<Mmike> e, KDE, KDE, sto si spor, KDE
<Mmike> (kad bih bar mogao biti siguran da je KDE a ne graficka)
 * obruT bi DE koji zahtjeva jaku graficku odma bacio u smece
<weshmashian> mornin'
<drj_cro> Mmike: si probao cinnamon?
<Mmike> obruT, tja, pitanje je dal' je DE u banani ili driver za graficku
<Mmike> drj_cro, nisam, to je tocno - sto? Onaj gnome2 like ?
<drj_cro> Mmike: pa nesto izmedju tog i unitya i xfce-a (brzi i dobar, bar meni)
<Mmike> drj_cro, to je ono sto mint shipa?
<Mmike> jesam, al' mi potrgano bilo
<Mmike> pa sam odustao
<Mmike> doduse, nije da sam si dao truda
<Mmike> kde u 12.04 je radio vise-manje ok
<Mmike> u 12.10 ne radi puno losije
<Mmike> cekam 13.04 :)
 * BotaniCar ceka da Mmike predje na CentOS
<Mmike> a, necu to
<drj_cro> Mmike: da,ne znam kad si probao,al ovo sto ja vozim radi olcno
<drj_cro> Mmike: btw to stavljam i korisnicima kojima ne radi unity
<Mmike> drj_cro, ima neki ekstra repo za to za Ubuntu?
<Mmike> ili ?
<Mmike> da, nisam probao cinamon nego sam probao nesto drugo
<Mmike> al' neznam vise sto
<Mmike> i to je lose bilo
<Mmike> k'o i xfce, istso je potrgan dosta
<Mmike> awesomewm, samo sam lijen :)
 * weshmashian si upravo skompajliro zadnji i3
<BotaniCar> meni je awesom grdi i ne mogu ni zamisliti da se naviknem na WM koji tesko da cu naci za cije god racunalo da sam prisiljen sjesti 
<weshmashian> sad si razmisljam da si ga spaketiram...
<drj_cro> Mmike: ja koristim ovaj apt-add-repository ppa:gwendal-lebihan-dev/cinnamon-stable
<jelly> Mmike: sto imas potrgano u xfce?
<Mmike> jelly, par stvari samo
<Mmike> nrp, f10 u terminalu njegovom otvara kontekstualni meni, bez obzira sto si mu rekao 'nemoj'
<Mmike> onda, onaj CPU usage monitor se zbrejka dosta cesto i otme 100% cpua
<Mmike> i sad neznam vise :)
<jelly> aha, ni jedno od ta dva ne koristim
<Mmike> re-boot
<dodobas> oink oink
<ivoks> jutro
<dodobas> oj ivoks 
<dodobas> subl :)
<jelly> .moo
<datase> !moo
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> !dan
<hbogner> pozdrav SilverSpace 
<SilverSpace> oj hbogner 
<SilverSpace> bas je dobro jutros na bike bilo 
<SilverSpace> malo prije se vratio 
<hbogner> :D
<SilverSpace> koji kujac mi steka gp1.hr
<SilverSpace> nabili reklama i flasha 
<civija> ne kaze se kujac nego kurac
<hbogner> hvalili se neki dans posjetama n tv-u
<hbogner> pa sad navalili sponzori :D
<SilverSpace> civija: odi u kurac :)
<hbogner> ha ha ha, kad otvorim gp1 pola stranice mi prezno, addblock/flashblock,...
<SilverSpace> Mmike: halo jes gledao f1 :) jel ti jos zivceki rade :)
<Mmike> jesam
<Mmike> zao mi je sto se nije vidlo kako je vettel seljak u ovoj utrci
<Mmike> pre brzo je ostao sam :)
<Mmike> al' mi perez car samo takav :)
<SilverSpace> perez zakon ne makiva se nikome
<SilverSpace> Mmike: pa kaj ti imas protiv vettela 
<SilverSpace> mali je jednostavno predobar 
<SilverSpace> ovaj gp1 mi steka i na firefoxu i na chrome 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, da, dobar je vozac
<Mmike> al' je govno od covjeka
<Mmike> pricali smo to vec :)
<Mmike> jedino
<Mmike> da se alonsu nije DRS-drekec potrga
<Mmike> tko zna, tko zna
<Mmike> nevjerojatno kak taj ferrari nezna napravit pouzdan auto :)
<vileni> dok se ne zapale, ok su
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kak nezna pa nisu imali prosle godine ni jedan kvar
<dodobas> SilverSpace: data or STFU ...
<SilverSpace> dodobas: kad si vec tu mozda ima dobar info za heli 
<SilverSpace> kaze frend da ovom njegovom znaju vratiti boce sa podosta helija pa ce vidjeti da mozda to bude dosta
<SilverSpace> dodobas: samo kaj je bude problem kad bi to tebi trebalo 
<SilverSpace> uskladiti termine
<dodobas> a kad moze...
<dodobas> prilagodit cemo se...
<SilverSpace> moramo tek izvidit jel ima takvih vracenih boca i koliko toga ima
<SilverSpace> pa cu ti javit
<dodobas> ok...
<dodobas> ali da Perez... car :)
<ivoks> pff
<ivoks> sfo - nrt = 850€
<ivoks> nrt - zag - nrt = 1070€
<Kroata> OT: molim, somebody who can help identify this song http://www.dinko.cl/sample.mp3 Hvala!
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZrzWK6HQwiM
<datase> CrazyLemon: Title: Daleka Obala - Sa Mi Je Ža (1997) spot HQ, Views: 8226, Rating: 97.57576%
<dodobas> oink oink
<ivoks> biciklisti!
<ivoks> gdje dobro servisiraju bicikle?
<dodobas> ja nemam problema s marko-projekt
<ivoks> hm...
<ivoks> jesu ti mijenjali dijelove?
<dodobas> da
<dodobas> lezajeve prodnjeg pogona...
<ivoks> a koji bic imas?
<dodobas> *prednjeg
<dodobas> merida... tfd500
<ivoks> i ja imam meridu
<ivoks> mislis tfs?
<dodobas> http://www.merida.no/crossway-tfs-500.4527835-115417.html
<dodobas> tfs sorrs
<ivoks> isti moj, ako se dobro sjecam
<ivoks> samo sto nemam diskove :)
<ivoks> ne sjecam se imam li 300 ili 500
<dodobas> hmm... ovaj http://www.merida-bikes.com/en_int/bike/2011/230/Cross+Bike/CROSSWAY+TFS+500-D
<ivoks> ja imam matts
<ivoks> nigdje na stranici ne reklamiraju da servisiraju
<ivoks> ah, nasao
<dodobas> servis je tamo gdje je nekad bio onaj Fumić
<ivoks> 160kn jedan sat?
<ivoks> pa auto se jeftinije servisira
<ivoks> a nis, idem ih nazvati
<dodobas> ja sam kod njih zadnjih 2 godine... 2 bicikla... nikad problem...
<ivoks> da, idem odvest bic...
<ivoks> ajde, pozdrav
<ivoks> hvala!
<dodobas> nikad nisu pokusali uvaliti nesto...
<dodobas> uvijek kazu cijenu koja ce biti
<Kroata> puno hvala CrazyLemon
<jelly-home> CrazyLemon: to neka klapska obrada?
<CrazyLemon> jelly-home pojma nemam :)
<CrazyLemon> Kroata np
<jelly-home> hocu rec, taj odlomak ne zvuci kao daleka obala
<Mmike> http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/MySQL-storage-engine-TokuDB-goes-open-source-1847436.html
<dodobas> Mmike: valja li to sta?
<hbogner> jeli ove godine dors/cluc opet na fer-u?
<obruT> nego, vi koji koristite skype, koju verziju ste instalirali ?
<hbogner> 4.0.0.8 na 10.04 lts
<hbogner> neznam koja je na 12.04lts
<hbogner> to ti mogu javit kad upalim taj stroj
<obruT> isprobao sam i ovaj 12.04 multiarch i onu dynamic verziju i krsi mi se kod uspostave poziva nabijem ga
<obruT> ne znam zasto sam se uopce dao nagovorit da instaliram to smece
<obruT> chatanje radi
<hbogner> vec dugo nisam razgovarao na skype
<obruT> ma ja ga uopce ne koristim, nego mi je zena otputovala pa da se mozemo cuti :)
<obruT> mislim da cu joj tutnut sip klijent pa nek se spaja na moj asterix
<obruT> cuj mene :)
<obruT> asterisk :)
<obruT> mislim da je vrijeme za spavanje :)
<hbogner> odoh i ja
<hbogner> laku noc
<ivoks> sigh...
<ivoks> ibm ce i servere prodati lenovu
#ubuntu-hr 2013-04-23
<dodobas> oink oink
<budz0r> jutro
<BotaniCar> dobro jutro, junacine
<dodobas> o heboga skype... death by segmentation fault...
<obruT> dodobas: tebi isto ? :)
<obruT> ja jucer instalirao nakon dugo vremena, chatanje radi, cim pokusam uspostaviti voice poziv, segfaulta se ko veliki
<dodobas> od zadnjeg kernel updatea...
<dodobas> nece se niti pokrenuti
<dodobas> traps: skype[7171] general protection ip:80796e8 sp:ffee901c error:0 in skype[8048000+1b5c000]
<BotaniCar> zakaj mi ovo prolazi u terminalu, ali ne i kao cronjob: mysqldump --opt --all-databases -u root -pLozinka --all-databases | gzip > /bin/serverbackups/mysql/database_`date '+%m-%d-%Y'_`.sql.gz
<BotaniCar> ako zavrtim kroz cron dobijem u mailu "/bin/sh: -c: line 0: unexpected EOF while looking for matching ``'" 
<obruT> BotaniCar: ak se ne varam, postoci jebu crontab
<BotaniCar> obruT: razvidno je da se ne varas, imas ideju kak da ovo optimiziram za cron ? bedasto mi je staviti u file pa njega pokretati 
<obruT> ja vec godinama sve stavljam u skripte i onda iz crontaba pokrecem skripte
<obruT> tako da u biti nikad ne naletim na ove stvari :)
<ivoks> da, to je dobra praksa
<ivoks> ne samo to...
<ivoks> nego i ovaj mysqldump iz crona...
<ivoks> brijem da ce ti se pass vidjeti u ps ax
<ivoks> koristi ~/.my.cnf za to
<BotaniCar> nisam siguran da sam te shvatio , trebam pass staviti u .my.cnf ? 
<ivoks> .my.cnf moze biti citljiv samo tebi, vlasniku
<ivoks> dok ps ax moze odvrtiti svatko
<ivoks> i onda ovisis o selinux postavkama i slicnom da ti pruze sigurnost
<ivoks> a sa .my.cnf ovisis samo o chmod 600
<BotaniCar> taj dio mi je jasan, ali ne cackam puno po mysql-u. Htio si reci da password za db_connect mogu staviti u taj file pa da usera koji vrti job ne pita za autentifikaciju ? 
<ivoks> da, ali ne samo staviti pass
<ivoks> vec imas syntaxu za taj file
<BotaniCar> ok, budem guglao, hvala za ideju 
<ivoks> [client]
<ivoks> password       = your_password
<ivoks> mozes definirati i usera
<ivoks> i host
<BotaniCar> gledam bas, sjajno ! 
<ivoks> a ono gore sa % ti ne prolazi vjerojatno jer si pretpostavio da cron koristi bash
<ivoks> umjesto `bla bla`, probaj $(bla bla)
<BotaniCar> da, u biti je workaround dost jednostavan, http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashFAQ/043
<BotaniCar> samo backslashati 
<ivoks> ili eskejpati
<BotaniCar> e, da, kak na HR tipkovnici dobiti backtick ? :D
<BotaniCar> uvijek moram layout mijenjati radi jednog znaka :)
<ivoks> zasto bi itko koristio hrvatski layout
<dodobas> BotaniCar: use $()
<BotaniCar> ivoks: tak su me navikli :) 
<BotaniCar> http://imgur.com/gallery/RWLoO
<vileni> kaze, galaxy note2, odlicno ocuvan, samo je ekran pukao
<ivoks> ipak nista od KHL-a ove sezone
<weshmashian> mornin'
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: altgr-7 = `
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: al' $() je citljivije :)
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: :* sveznadaru nijedan :)
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> popravljaju nam fasadu na alpinisticki nacin :)
<SilverSpace> lik visi na uzadima na zgradi 
<SilverSpace> to je neki obruT :)
<obruT> jos nisam, ali to mi je backup ako nekad ostanem bez posla :)
<obruT> dobro je to placeno
<obruT> pogotovo vani... frend ide u Kanadu na godinu dana raditi visinske
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=E8H-67ILaqc#!
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Brushy One String - Chicken in The Corn (Official Video), Views: 39503, Rating: 99.19192%
<SilverSpace> obruT: :) da dobro su placeni 
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FP2FIXCZ_1s
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Brushy One String - Destiny, Views: 27064, Rating: 99.56164%
<MmikeDOMA> dodobas, neznam, sinoc na tviteru naletio
<weshmashian> oo MmikeDOMA o/
<MmikeDOMA> weshmashian, oo, jutarnjaca? :)
<weshmashian> MmikeDOMA: ne :)
<BotaniCar> MmikeDOMA: imas 5 min za /msg ? 
<BotaniCar> Alaj mi je ova sreća jadna
<BotaniCar> cura plava i nedjelja radna
<BotaniCar> Bećarina i lola sam prava
<BotaniCar> u mom kraju svi za mene znaju
<BotaniCar> Cvati ružo crven bijeli plavi,
<BotaniCar> nek´ se kiti ko´ je bećar pravi 
<SilverSpace> na cemu si ti :)
<BotaniCar> na nicem ! :( 
<SilverSpace> hebote kad cemo tu rakiju rijesiti
<SilverSpace> do jeseni sigurno :)
<SilverSpace> nije to mala stvar bit ce godinu starija :)
<BotaniCar> RP users, WHERE IS YOUR GOD NOW ? https://www.linux.com/news/embedded-mobile/mobile-linux/715298-45-beaglebone-black-keeps-eyes-on-raspberry-pi
<ivoks> eh da... i ja sam to gledao jutros
<ivoks> jos nije u prodaji
<ivoks> ali to je vec otprilike na nivou onoga sto ARM danas moze
<ivoks> RPi je ARM od prije 10 godina
<BotaniCar> ivoks: si primjetio dozu opsjednutosti ARMovima koju imas ? Kaj je najsmjesnije, brijem da imas pravo kaj brijes na njih
<ivoks> meh... proslo me to
<ivoks> vise se ne bavim armovima :)
<BotaniCar> Ali rado bacis oko :) 
<ivoks> ali cu si uzeti nesto armeraja za konkretan posao
<BotaniCar> tak i ja s studenticama ekonomije 
<ivoks> a ne da se ku*im kak mogu gledati filmove na tv-u preko kreditne kartice
<BotaniCar> :) :) :) 
<Mmike> 2 dana
<Mmike> 2 dana ne uspjeva stroj raditi prije nego se pocne teliti
<BotaniCar> kad ne koristis centos
<BotaniCar> moze teljenje i brze doci do izrazaja 
<BotaniCar> moze ti se i LVM sjebati nakon nadogradnje :) 
<BotaniCar> Sve one lijepe stvari koje cuvaju posel i ne desavaju se , na primjer, korisnicima debiana :)
<Mmike> fun fact
<Mmike> ako vam ovrhom fina sjedne na tekuci di primate placu
<Mmike> mogu uzeti paru samo koja NIJE u dozvoljenom minusu
<Mmike> xorg
<Mmike> 100% cpu i onda je sve sporo
<BotaniCar> nohup.out to the rescue 
<BotaniCar> ako ista mrzim, onda je to debug output 
<BotaniCar> lazem, jos vise mrzim prazne logove
<jelly> nadogradnje?
<jelly> pih, taj beaglebone black je bezveze
<jelly> serial ports, CAN bus, parallel buses, A/D converters, and analog controls plus, al single core cortex-a8 na 720MHz je gore nego cubieboard
<BotaniCar> kaj nije i jeftiniji ?
<jelly> da, $45 napram $50
<jelly> heh, <shnytzl>
<BotaniCar> o, mislil sam da je vishe ; i zrtvovao bi par herca za luksuz da ne moram lemiti puno :) 
<BotaniCar> Tko ono kupuje komfjuktor ? http://www.techpowerup.com/183064/Intel-Core-quot-Haswell-quot-Desktop-Processor-Box-Pricing-Compiled.html
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ma ima sad na tim ARMovima dosta tih gadgeta :)
<SilverSpace> meni je ovo zanimljiva ARM pila http://www.hardkernel.com/renewal_2011/products/prdt_info.php?g_code=G135341370451
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: je, gledam i ovaj cubie kaj jelly konstantno hvali, fakat nemas kaj lemit' 
<SilverSpace> ili ovo http://www.ouya.tv/
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kaj nije kre ubol ovu OUYA-u ? 
<vileni> je, tj platio je, samo neznam jel mu dosla
<SilverSpace> tek u sestom mjesecu prve isporuke 
<SilverSpace> koliko citam 
<SilverSpace> ak mi kaj ostane love od renovacije stana ubo bi i ja
<jelly> BotaniCar: pa ovisi, kaj bi lemio?
<BotaniCar> jelly: kad sam bolje pogledal cime je sve cubie naoruzan, fakat bi morala biti egzotika da se lemilice idem primati 
<jelly> trebas lemiti ak hoces VGA ili LVDS
<SilverSpace> nema nis bez lemilice :)
<BotaniCar> Between Microsoft wealth and charitable donations it's easy to forget that at some point Bill Gates jumped over a chair. http://i.imgur.com/PcYpjRQ.gif
<SilverSpace> lol pokrenem skriptu i ponestane rama i onda mi se srusi chrome 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ha?
<BotaniCar> kaj ha, click teh geef ! 
<jelly> to je pravi nerd
<BotaniCar> Valjalo bi Nerdse pogledat' opet. 
<SilverSpace> znate gdje najvece okupljaliste mladih
<SilverSpace> na zavodu za nezaposlene
<SilverSpace> Album “Ora et labora” na tržištu je tek deset dana, a već ruši sve rekorde. Na službenoj iTunes top-ljestvici u društvu je velikih svjetskih umjetnika – The Beatlesa, Brucea Springsteena, Davida Bowieja, AC/DC-ja i Erica Claptona.
<SilverSpace> lol
<dodobas> :D :D :D
<dodobas> koji su to spin doktori
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> SilverSpace: i ? jes kupjo album ? :P
<SilverSpace> obruT: naravno :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dL_jBm_5xQU
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: THOMPSON - SAMO JE LJUBAV TAJNA DVAJU SVJETOVA (OFFICIAL SINGL), Views: 200360, Rating: 97.887488%
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> evo kupit cu i ja obzirom da je bolji od bitlsa, bowiea i ekipe :P
<obruT> ipak, radije bih se nacugo uz ovo... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYiHg-a87hk
<datase> obruT: Title: Hai Ne Ne Ne, Russian gypsy music, Views: 1551325, Rating: 98.430272%
<SilverSpace> obruT: sutra idem da mi ga i potpise :) 
<jelly> Nijemci siromasniji od Ciprana http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424127887323820304578412540882466844.html
<SilverSpace> Bayern
<SilverSpace> -	
<SilverSpace> Barcelona
<SilverSpace> danas
<ivoks> sigh...
<ivoks>  /usr/srbin/userdel
<ivoks> :)
<obruT> SilverSpace: pih, a lijep dan... bolje ic vozit van :)
<obruT> kakvi nogometi :) (jel nogomet uopce ?)
<SilverSpace> obruT: jucer sam imao vjezbe sa macolom po zidovima stana pa mi bas nije do voznje
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> i ruke i noge me bole
<SilverSpace> obruT: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BIhse0mCYAEV9zu.jpg:large
<obruT> e da, to je poso :)
<obruT> nist, odo ja pentrat...
<obruT> laku noc :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> MOAR BANDWITH http://www.hetzner.de/en/hosting/presse/info-0313/
<SilverSpace> Bemti internet kad ga najvise trebas omda crkne
<jelly> SilverSpace: kaj mislis zasto ja, koji radim u ISP-u, imam 2 rezervna interneta, jedan prek T-Mobile od firme, jedan prek Tele2CARNet
<jelly> :-|
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> whois podaci za jednu domenu:
<jelly> Registrant Name: Bog Isus
<jelly> Registrant Street: ...
<jelly> ne smijem reci, al sad znam gdje Navedeni zivi
 * jelly sumnja u autenticnost podataka
<ivoks> wikipedia presla na mariadb
<hrvojem> sta nisu vec prije koji mjesec?
<jelly> ivoks: a sta ce canonical
<ivoks> heh...
<ivoks> imali smo n sessiona o tome kada preci na mariadb
<ivoks> ali eto... mysql je bio jos uvijek prezvucno ime
<jelly> i redhet isto
<ivoks> mislim da sve distre to moraju napraviti u isto vrijeme
<jelly> (a i debian, kad smo vec kod toga)
<hrvojem> btw skysql i montyab su se spojili
<hrvojem> tako da su skupili poprilican broj ekipe iz stare firme
<jelly> debian je slozio neke virtualne pakete i providese kao pripremu ali mi se cini da je to bilo strgano
<jelly> tko/sto je skysql?
<hrvojem> http://www.skysql.com/news-and-events/press-releases/skysql-merges-with-mariadb-developers
<ivoks> skysql nudi usluge za mysql
<hrvojem> rade u biti support i konzalting za mysql/mariadb
<ivoks> ja bi radje perconu umjesto mariadb
<hrvojem> i ja :)
<ivoks> percona ima dobar master-master setup za mysql
<jelly> i sve one fine djidje od percone po defaultu
<jelly> [skysql] client base already consists of well-known global companies such as [...] Deutsche Telekom
<ivoks> heh
 * jelly se kladi da ni kolega-po-Grupi s kanala isto nikad nije cuo za njih 
<ivoks> mislim da t-ht nema nikakve veze s t-comom
<ivoks> brijem da su manje povezani nego misle
<jelly> ivoks: uh... t-com je brand/domena od HT-a.
<ivoks> http://codership.com/content/using-galera-cluster
<ivoks> jelly: da, velim, dt je samo u vlasnickoj strukturi, licencirao je brend i to je to...
<ivoks> nema bas previse povezivanja po pitanju tehnologija
<Mmike> ajde ubuntuu novi vise van da mogu vidjet jel' radi novi KDE kak spada!
<dodobas> Mmike: beta?
<Mmike> dodobas, moram imat neki izgovor da to ne napravim odmah sad
<dodobas> ja imam 4.10.2
<ivoks> Mmike: pa tesko da ce se nesto sad promijeniti
<ivoks> skines daily i to je vise manje to
<ivoks> ili nadogradis
<Mmike> ivoks, za 2-3 dana bi trebalo release, right?
<ivoks> valjda, ne znam
<Mmike> hrvojem, xtradb-cluster, to nema veze s galerom?
<ivoks> ne
<hrvojem> ima to je galera
<hrvojem> + ps
<Mmike> "XtraDB Cluster integrates Percona Server with the Galera library of high availability solutions in a single product package."
<Mmike> da, to je galera
<Mmike> ok, dobro sam skuzio
<hrvojem> :)
<Mmike> ivoks, pusti galeru, uzmi xtradb-cluster
<Mmike> hrvojem, sto je ps?
<hrvojem> percona server
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> btw, tko je ono imao bedove sa UEFIjem i ubuntuom? instalirao ubuntu sestri na laptop, nikakvih bedova
<Mmike> uefi secure boot upaljen
<Mmike> nakon toga vratio nazad windowze, nikakav bed
<hrvojem> Mmike: https://github.com/percona/xtradb-cluster-tutorial ovo ti je radionica s konferencije jucer ako te zanima
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> pogledat cu, tnx
<Mmike> thnx
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> ssh sam proturi errorlevel od remote skripte, right?
<Mmike> odnosno, ako kazem: ssh hostbla "exit 10"; echo $?
<Mmike> dobit cu - 10
<Mmike> http://jebo.me/pas/4
<Mmike> kako onda ovo?
<Mmike> ok, ignore :)
<dzl-r> ovaj enlightment wm nelose izgleda
<dzl-r> za siću resursa
<SilverSpace> zanimljiva aplikacija http://f1lt.pl/index.php?id=1
<ravilov> bilo bi fora da je app napisana u perlu
<dodobas> pa da buildamo...
<jelly-home> cijela Poljska je buildana u perlu!
<dodobas> oh wow...
<dodobas> pa aplikacija ima sve trke/qual/treninge u zadnje dvije godine
<dodobas> thumbs up SilverSpace 
<SilverSpace> dodobas: super je
<SilverSpace> hrpa podataka
<dzl-r> jel zna netko kak da izvadim ovaj frejm
<dzl-r> http://sportska-tv-wizi.blogspot.com/p/bar-bayveetle2.html
<dzl-r> gadno mi gledat tekmu ovako :D
<SilverSpace> klještima ako ne ide onda krampom :)
<SilverSpace> dzl-r: xbmc i nemas problema sa reklamama i ostalim stvarima 
<dzl-r> mislis xbmc kao client
<dzl-r> media player ili OS? :D
<SilverSpace> mada me ne zanima ova tekma ne volim barcu a nema i mandze
<dzl-r> pff
<dzl-r> moram si nabavit neku kutiju za xbmc
<dzl-r> SilverSpace kako da rijesim daljinac, sta predlazes?
<SilverSpace> radi mi na rpi cec pa radi daljinac od tv preko hdmi 
<SilverSpace> rpi=raspberry pi
<SilverSpace> a i iPad ima finu aplikaciju 
<SilverSpace> :)
<dzl-r> a to je super taj cec
<dzl-r> ja sam više za nekakav htpc
<dzl-r> nekak mi rpi slabo to tjera
<dzl-r> a apple-ove proizvode ne koristim
<dzl-r> :D
<obruT> jesam ja paranoican ako skype dizem pod drugim userom na sasma drugoj instanci X-a ?
<dzl-r> Turbo paranoican
<dzl-r> :D:D
<SilverSpace> dzl-r: rpi nije preslab radi ono kaj treba a apple koristim zato kaj sam prisiljen 
<obruT> "apple koristim zato kaj sam prisiljen"
<obruT> mogo si smislit bolji izgovor za nas tu
<SilverSpace> obruT: jel i kad penjes vezes dva uzeta :)
<obruT> uvijek :)
<obruT> obrana od osvetnika :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: imao sam ipod touch za muziku i sa nema druge morao kupiti i ipod mini 
<SilverSpace> sa/sad*
<SilverSpace> netjak i igrice
<SilverSpace> super stvar sa rpi i airplay
<SilverSpace> na xbmc
<SilverSpace> obruT: osvetnik=paranoja :)
<dzl-r> apple- zagrižena jabuka
<dzl-r> simbol opisan u Bibliji kao izvorni grijeh
<dzl-r> pa gdje li ce ti dusa
<dzl-r> LOL
<dzl-r> gorit ces u paklu
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly-home> otoh, da nisu zagrizli tu jabuku, ono dvoje bi i dalje bili tupavi naivci bez efektivne slobodne volje
<SilverSpace> dzl-r: ipod touch je uvjerljivo najbolji mp3 player
<SilverSpace> sve drugo kaj sam koristio su daleko ispod 
<SilverSpace> Hakeri izazvali paniku: Upali u Twitter profil AP-a i objavili da je bomba u Bijeloj kući ranila Obamu
<dzl-r> ja sam imao ipod 30gb davno
<dzl-r> i dock za njega
<SilverSpace> i ja 2generaciju 
<obruT> SilverSpace: ako index nije prenio, nije se dogodilo :)
<SilverSpace> i jos uvijek radi
<SilverSpace> obruT: lol 
<dzl-r> to je  onaj kaj ima krug na touch
<dzl-r> a sad koja generacija ne bih znao ne pratim to odavno
<dzl-r> bio je odlican, ali zato je i kostao
<SilverSpace> dzl-r: http://wanderingacademic.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/11/ipod-touch-2g1.jpg
<SilverSpace> da punkufer para 
<dzl-r> a za taj ipod touch bih prvo pomislio da je telefon :D
<SilverSpace> da :)
<SilverSpace> sad mu crkava baterija trebao bi je promjeniti
<SilverSpace> ove novije generacije mi nisu lijepe 
<dzl-r> http://www.mobilitysite.com/blogimages/Image/new%20ipod%20video.jpg
<dzl-r> to je taj
<SilverSpace> aha 
<dzl-r> ovo je i licilo na mp3 player, za razliku od ipod toucha :D
<SilverSpace> :) 
<SilverSpace> to je nano model
<SilverSpace> bar mislim 
<SilverSpace> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IPod_Nano
<dzl-r> eto toliko o mojem apple iskustvu :)
<dzl-r> mrzim apple i hipstere
<dzl-r> zato sto forsiraju apple, mac i tako to
<dzl-r> a nemaju pojma o tehnologiji
<dzl-r> i da
<dzl-r> stavljaju hashtagove na facebook
<SilverSpace> :) 
<dzl-r> ozbiljno postoji trend kod nekih ljudi, ako nije apple onda ne valja
<SilverSpace> ne bi ja kupio ipad mini ali hebiga netjak se igra 
<SilverSpace> poceo na touch 
<SilverSpace> a fakat za klinca odlican gadget
<dzl-r> ma dobro ja pricam o frikovima
<dzl-r> ne znam koje si godiste, ali vecinom ove mlađe generacije :)
<SilverSpace> htio androida nekoga kupiti 
<SilverSpace> ali radi njega i rpi kupio nazad apple
<SilverSpace> airplay je odlicna stvar
<dzl-r> ja bih mogao to sa infrared rijesit
<dzl-r> daljinac obican :D
<SilverSpace> Bayern - Barcelona 2:0
<dzl-r> nesto cu smislit :)
<dzl-r> ja ugasio na poluvremenu
<SilverSpace> barca do sada imala jedan udarac na gol bajrna
<SilverSpace> Modificirali bakteriju E.coli koja sada može proizvoditi i dizel 
<SilverSpace> sad kad i od ljudi pocne proizvoditi gorivo
<dzl-r> 3:0
<SilverSpace> ni vrag i bog je nece zaustaviti
<SilverSpace> neka 
<SilverSpace> uvjek sam bio protiv barce
<dzl-r> nece jos dugo
<SilverSpace> momcan koja nije imala ono nesto 
<SilverSpace> nije mi ni igrala lijepo 
<SilverSpace> nekako umjetno 
<dzl-r> slabe im igraci
<dzl-r> bili su nedodirljivi par godina
<dzl-r> al vidi se da nije to vise to
<SilverSpace> stare 
<SilverSpace> i sve se vrti oko jednog igraca
<SilverSpace> 4:0
<dzl-r> sramota :D
<Hrki> desi se :D
<Hrki> pa i prosle godine je city dobio uniteda u gostima 6:1 , pa je bilo napeto do kraja sezone
<Hrki> ove je sve rjeseno
<Mmike> jelly-home cijela Poljska je buildana u perlu!
<Mmike> lol :)
<Mmike> dzl-r, di/kako si dosao do enlightemnemnta?
<dzl-r> Mmike google :D
<Mmike> :P
<dzl-r> http://www.enlightenment.org/
<Mmike> nadao sam se da ces reci 'imas ovaj tu ppa, njega upali i apt-getni'
<dzl-r> povlacim pohvale
<Mmike> ili tako nesto :)
<Mmike> zasto, sto bi?
<dzl-r> a ono, lijepo zgledi za malo resursa
<dzl-r> ali nije mi bas praktican
<dzl-r> dole onaj action,taskbar sve u jednom
<dzl-r> tu j* lud zbunjenog
<dzl-r> i shifta radne povrsine cim povuces mis na kraj ekrana
<Mmike> malo resursa
<Mmike> sjecam se prije kad si morao graficku radnu stanicu za E imati :)
<Mmike> heh
<Mmike> idem malo telka pa spat
<dzl-r> :)
<infy-> yeah p good
<infy-> i krivi channel
<dzl-r> ja sam trenutno na pacman -sS, ali ako hoces nađem ti ppa, pa ti apt getni
<dzl-r> hah
<SilverSpace> odoh spat 
<SilverSpace> LN
<dzl-r> Mmike : ppa:efl/trunk , paket se zove e17
<dzl-r> kaj ja znam mozda ti se svidi
<dzl-r> meni svaka promjena dobro dođe, mrsko mi buljit nonstop u unity :)
#ubuntu-hr 2013-04-24
<vileni> jutro
<budz0r> jutro
<dodobas> oink ouink
<vileni> btsync je kul
<dodobas> MmikeDOMA: si vidio https://wiki.postgresql.org/wiki/PGStrom
<SilverSpace> dan
<BotaniCar> pasmater, kaj bi mogao biti uzrok greske "CIFS VFS: Error -104 sending data on socket to server" ? Kopiram jednu fajlurinu na CIFS share koji vodi na server u drugom datacentru. Rucno se pozicioniram u taj share i vidim sadrzaj bez problema 
<jelly> kaj veli dokumentacija sto je -104?
<BotaniCar> nisam siguran gdje da nadjem dokumentaciju, imas ti ideju ?
<jelly> samba.org?
<jelly> ovaj thr3ads podjebava http://thr3ads.net/samba/2004/10/1752962-problems-with-multiple-linux-boxes-hitting-WIN2000-shares-cifs-cifs-1.20c-2.4-linux-2.4.27-kernel
<SilverSpace> ima svakakvih errora :)
<BotaniCar> jelly: hebes mi sve ako ja tamo nalazim error list ; imas mi vremena pomoci s rudarenjem ? 
<jelly> ne bash
<SilverSpace> dodobas: kak ovo prevesti F1LT to nema jedan file sa stringovima nego hrpu njih ??
<SilverSpace> i koliko kuzim mora se source code prevest ne moze se poslje nakon instalacije 
<dodobas> SilverSpace: a to je QT aplikacija...
<dodobas> moguce da postoji neki 'QTui -> PO' converter...
<dodobas> no zbilja ne znam sto je potrebno za lokalizaciju QT aplikacija
<SilverSpace> izgleda kak sam skuzio da nema zajednicku nego hrpu njih 
<SilverSpace> ne isplati se prevoditi kad kod svake promjene verzije ima promjena i u tim datotekam 
<SilverSpace> a nis mislio prevest ali necu 
<SilverSpace> malo previse zajebancije sa time
<BotaniCar> jebeno, jos nisam nasao kaj ona greska znaci :) 
<Mmike> dodobas, vidio, vidio :)
<Mmike> dodobas, nikako da probam
<Mmike> BotaniCar, :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: toliko sam ocajan da sam ti pitao shefa da mi pomogne :)
<Mmike> krasno :)
<BotaniCar> Kaj ne ? :D
<SilverSpace> imam desetak tekst datoteka kako u njima naci di sve pise QWidget
<BotaniCar> egrep !
<SilverSpace> ili di je recenica Session Data Widget
<BotaniCar> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-recursively-search-all-files-for-words/
<BotaniCar> grep -r "BotaniCar_je_bleso"
<SilverSpace> lol 
<BotaniCar> ( pozicioniran u dir gdje me trazis  9
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: jesi pronaso -104 gresku
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: nisam , ni na samba.org, ni na guglu, ni povlaceci experte za rukav .. 
<SilverSpace> thx nis znao da grep i to moze
<SilverSpace> tj. vise kak se to radi 
<BotaniCar> Samo te molim da ako zaista nadjes u nekoj datoteci potvrdu da sam bleso - ne siri dalje :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> Available space 583.4 GB | At this rate, on September 02, 2022 you’ll run out of space << kak su kung-fjuktori super :) 
<ivoks> 'posaljite mi dump baze'
<ivoks> dobijem pdf screenshot
<ivoks> ne jedan, nego za svaki list po jedan pdf
<BotaniCar> Ahahahahah ! Sad OCR (pray) > merge (pray more)> import (pray more) > no workie workie :) 
<BotaniCar> nego, udruga Bill & Melinda kupila 500000 dionica Monsanta ... c c c , (de)billu moj, gubis moje povjerenje 
<budz0r> ivoks: LOL
<SilverSpace> BIO SAM POLITIČKA BUDALA, ŽAO MI JE ŠTO SAM DAO SDP-u DA ME ISKORISTI' Ispovijest Gorana Bareta
<SilverSpace> Ti političari, šačica od stotinjak bezveznjaka, sve su razorili, cijeli su narod uništili
<jelly> a kaj, narod je nemoćan gledao?
<jelly> ...
<SilverSpace> Uopće me više politika ne zanima, jedino kao neka referenca u pjesmi. Užasno sam razočaran. Sad vidim kakve smo budale bili mi koji smo mislili da će sve biti ok kad srušimo Tuđmana, priča Bare 
<SilverSpace> jelly: Bare ko bare
<jelly> pa bash
<BotaniCar> JJos je uvijek u stanju ispustati zvukove ? :) 
<BotaniCar> I, jelly, dobar dio naroda je mogao samo nemocno gledati ; ili ga nije ni bilo da gleda (pricao o pred-20-godina vremenima, ne ?)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: izgleda da to jedino jos i moze
<jelly> BotaniCar: taj stav je upravo ono sto drzi bargu na vlasti -- nije nam dovoljno lose da se bunimp
<BotaniCar> jelly: koji stav ? Da ne treba generalizirati jer je ekipa koja je onomad mogla nesto napraviti sad u 40-im, svi mladji nisu bili nista pitani 
<jelly> aha, smijes se buniti samo ako imas 20g i nemas sta izgubit?
<jelly> pa velim, dobro nam je
<BotaniCar> A, ako imas 14 i bunis se, kaj mislis da budes postigao ?
<BotaniCar> I, da, dobro nam je, s zakljuckom se slazem, samo me ona izjava prije bode u oko
<BotaniCar> to je kao da ja za 20 godina grintam sinu jer neznam kaj, za kaj je on danas suodgovoran,odnosno, za kaj ce biti odgovoran prije 18-e ?
<jelly> ne, on je odgovoran zato sto se danas ne buni ;-)
<jelly> tj. ne danas, nego za +17 god 
<BotaniCar> pa to ti velim :) Ako ~90. nisi imao 18 ili blizu, nisi imao pravo na nish, a ako si ga si i uzeo - nitko te nije slusao.
<BotaniCar> Zato, kad kazem da mrzim Srbe, mislim reci da mislim samo na one koji so 90e imali 18 :) 
<BotaniCar> ili zidove
<BotaniCar> ili ljude , uopce 
<BotaniCar> Nego, (ovu) shalu na stranu, nisam vam ispricao ..  Pita me shefica nakon kaj smo primili jedan mail "jel to mobbing" .. reko, "a kak da vam ja to znam? Meni svi,i Vi, dolaze samo s potrebama i pritiscima, meni je to normalno" :) Pogleda me i ode, mrmljajuci nesto :)
<BotaniCar> (ne znam jel mrmljala o nekompetentnim zaposlenicima ili novim vjerovnicima)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> uzas bemti dosadu i cuvanje netjaka 
<SilverSpace> zombijaster ihach
<SilverSpace> Gill Jones prva žena u povijesti F1 koja je podigla pehar u zrak
<hbogner> a faak, izgleda da sam si zablokirao pristup na iskon server, fulao sifru 6 puta
<jelly> .pal hbogner 
 * datase points at hbogner and laughs uproariously.
<hbogner> ha ha ha
<hbogner> neznam koji je limit 
<hbogner> ali zadnji pokusaj je uspio login i zablokiralo, i poslje vise nece
<jelly> 10 minuta, fail2ban
<BotaniCar> pomislio sam da iskon greskom umjesto lockin provodi lockout politiku :) 
<hbogner> thx
<hbogner> zatrazio ih sad da poslaju siftru za mysql, jer nijedna sefova nije radila
<SilverSpace> Resource Limit Is Reached
<ivoks> x-plane update je 2.2GB
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/QxpgN9
<ivoks> samo sto je schumi tada vozio protiv najvecih
<ivoks> i definitivno nije imao najbrzu formulu :)
<jelly> primijeti da je schumi sa sporijim autima i 35% polepositiona dosao do istog broja pobjeda
<ivoks> steta sto je senna imao mclarena koji se nije mogao natjecati
<ivoks> da, omjer pobjeda/pole govori sve
<Mmike> kak milsis - vozio je protiv najvecih?
<ivoks> senna, prost
<Mmike> kojih to? Alesija, Hilla i... Brundlea?
<Mmike> ma jok, kad je schumi poceo vladati ta je generacija nestala vec
<Mmike> tj, onaj dio kad je F1 bila - dosadna
<ivoks> Mmike: ovdje je rijec o prvih 100 utrka
<Mmike> a da nije 1978ma :)
<ivoks> dakle, prve 3-4 sezone
<Mmike> pa da
<Mmike> vidi kad je poceo voziti
<Mmike> i kad je poceo rezultate nizati
<Mmike> one godine kad je senna poginuo
<ivoks> schumi je osvajao naslove dok su vozili senna i prost
<Mmike> nop
<Mmike> oni su prestali voziti onda vec
<ivoks> dobro... i dalje stoji da je schumi osvojio 27 utrka u prvih 103, isto kao i vettel
<Mmike> yup, u doba kad je schumi vozio nije bas imao para s kojim se mogao natjecati
<ivoks> samo sto schumi nije pocinjao s prve pozicije i gubio utrke, vec je pobjedjivao dolazeci s nizih mjesta
<Mmike> uz to sto je briatore fakat varao stalno :)
<Mmike> ivoks, da, al' to i alonso i vettel rade danas
<Mmike> mozda ne tako drasticno
<ivoks> naravno da rade
<ivoks> ali ovdje vettel ima vise pole positiona nego pobjeda
<ivoks> schumi je imao vise pobjeda nego pole positiona
<Mmike> ae
<Mmike> ne tvrdis da je zato bolji vozac?
<ivoks> ne tvrdim ja nista
<ivoks> to je samo statistika
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> a svi znamo sto je statistika :)
<jelly> pa to je sasvim dobar argument za "bolji vozac"
<Mmike> jelly, pa, ne bas
<Mmike> btw, jel' netko kad probao 'pratiti' statistike u bejzbolu? :)
<jelly> bejzbol ima prekomplicirana pravila
<ivoks> ma nema
<Mmike> ne k'o kriket :)
<Mmike> al', mani pravila
<Mmike> statistike koje ovi vode o pitcherima, baterima, ovima, onima
<Mmike> :) smijeh smjehova
<Mmike> k'o kad veli blazicko 'Ferrari je tu pobjedjivao najvise od 1950'
<Mmike> kakve fakin veze to ima?
<Mmike> s bilo cime? 
<Mmike> (osim s time da su najvise puta pobjedili)
<Mmike> idem u bamku
<Mmike> zele me opljackat opet
<Mmike> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/44388_4312131776522_1364005441_n.jpg
<ivoks> Mmike: znam di je ovo slikano
<SilverSpace> ivoks: omjer pole ne govori nista
<ivoks> kvatric
<SilverSpace> nisu se ni vozile u ovakvom obliku kao danas
<SilverSpace> i danas ima vise svijetskih pravaka nego u shumijevo vrijeme na gridu
<SilverSpace> i cetri momcadi 
<ivoks> to samo govori da se nitko ne istice
<SilverSpace> ali to sve nema veze svako vrijeme nosi svoje
<SilverSpace> sutra ubuntu 13.04
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/boyW8T
<jelly> ta knjiga valja sta?
<SilverSpace> nemam pojma 
<SilverSpace> bas me zanima
<Mmike> ivoks, da, al' ne govori zasto se nitko ne istice
<jelly-home> izmedju ostalog, zato sto su slozili takva pravila
<jelly-home> nepredvidive utrke = vise gledatelja = vise novaca
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> zanimljivo bi bilo vidjeti kako bi senna vozio danas
<Mmike> u ovim bolidima
<Mmike> s ovim pravilima
#ubuntu-hr 2013-04-25
<dodobas> oink oink
<dodobas> MmikeDOMA: imate NO IRC policy na poslu... ili ?
<obruT> :)
<budz0r> jutro
<obruT> oo budz0r :)
<budz0r> obruT: pa di si kompa
<budz0r> obruT: cuo sam da se nisi bas pazio 
<obruT> eh, doma uglavnom, bolovao nakon onog izlaska na onu svirku :)
<obruT> mjesec dana u totalnom outu od bilo kakvih aktivnosti...
<budz0r> o jbte
<budz0r> kako je sad?
<obruT> pa poboljsalo se dosta, no sinoc se opet noga javila da joj je dosadno biti zdravoj... vidjet cemo 
<budz0r> o jbmu, cuvaj se sad do moravica :)
<obruT> pa moram :)
<obruT> sto ima kod tebe, cime se bavis ?
<BotaniCar> jutro :) 
<BotaniCar> jelly: onaj error 104 znaci ECONNRESET ( druga mi je strana 'spustila slusalicu' )
<obruT> BotaniCar: u cem to dobis ?
<dodobas> i sto to znaci :)
<obruT> pa to znaci da je druga strana vratila reset dok je ova isla slati nesto, ali u tocno pogodjenom trenutku koji treba fakat pogodit :)
<dodobas> k, but... jel to bilo u komunikaciji s zenom/bankom/punicom/.... ili ? :)
<dodobas> ne nuzno u tom redoslijedu
<obruT> budz0r: ne znam jesam li te pitao, jesi mozda slagao na mikrotiku dual stack ipv4/ipv6 konekcije ?
<BotaniCar> 1 Min Load Avg:          37.86
<BotaniCar> 5 Min Load Avg:          40.14
<BotaniCar> vu-hu
<BotaniCar> obruT: kod kopiranja velike datoteke na windows NFS share
<BotaniCar> dodobas: to znaci da mi je remote server rekao da ne zajebavam i spustio slusalicu :)
<obruT> btw. ak je netko na T-Com ADSL-u i htio bi uci u ipv6 pilot i zeli se igrati s ipv6, nek mi se javi...
<dodobas> obruT: oce radi upload 'as advertised'
<obruT> ne znam nist za upload :)
<dodobas> a ne da od 512k... maksimalno vidim peakove od 30Kb/s... ali je realno sve preko 10Kb/s neupotrebljivo...
<dodobas> mogu se samo moliti da ne pukne veza...
<BotaniCar> obruT: ja bih 
<obruT> znam da dobis IAD s dual-stack podrskom i ipv6 username na kojem se (barem prvih 6 mjeseci) ne naplacuje promet
<dodobas> IAD = Internet addiction disorder ? :)
<obruT> Internet Abuse of Drugs :)
<BotaniCar> obruT: kaj moram delat da zadovoljim pilot uvijete ? 
<dodobas> da ... sto treba napraviti
<dodobas> i kljucno pitanje... sto je s NATom ?
<BotaniCar> kak mislis sto je s NATom ? 
<vileni> obruT: kako mislis da se ne naplacuje promet?
<BotaniCar> v6 > v4(int) ce ruter odraditi 
<dodobas> BotaniCar: pa ne zelim NAT...
<dodobas> zelim svoj subnet... range 4 ip adrese....
<obruT> BotaniCar: "Obaveze sudionika su samo da se pokrene dual stack konekcija"
<obruT> BotaniCar: dakle, trebao bi dici dual stack i ta povremeno i koristis ipv6
<BotaniCar> obruT: di se prijavim, i jel smijem i firmu prijaviti ? 
<obruT> BotaniCar: naravno, moras biti postojeci korisnik :)
<BotaniCar> jesam, i doma i na poslu 
<obruT> BotaniCar: ne firmu, samo za postojece privatne korisnike
<BotaniCar> well, sign me up ! :) 
<obruT> vileni: promet se inace naplacuje po username-u, za taj pilot dobis username za ipv6 konekciju za koji se ne naplacuje promet (sigurno prvih 6 mjeseci, za poslije ne znam)
<vileni> obruT: to je ono sto inace placas flat?
<vileni> dakle zica je posebno i promet je posebno
<obruT> da
<obruT> "zica je brzina", "username je promet" :)
<vileni> nice
<obruT> ti mozes komotno kod sebe doma koristit neki tudji username koji ima flat i to ce radit... no blokiraju se duple konekcije pa ono, ne mogu dva istovremeno
<vileni> a ovaj dual-stack, treba ti drugi uredjaj za to?
<obruT> da, dobijes i uredjaj koji to podrzava
<obruT> ja cu probat doma to dici na mikrotiku, bas me zanima kak ce na njemu radit
<Mmike> dodobas, ne kol'ko znam :) zakaj pitas?
<dodobas> pa odkad sise u Hiltonio.... nisi raspolozen za chat
<BotaniCar> Rekao bi da su ga napokon upregnuli onoliko koliko moze i povuci :) Nema vise ladjenja jaja :)
<dodobas> BotaniCar: e to... samo nece priznati...
<dodobas> plakat ce on... da se hoce vratiti natrag u support
<BotaniCar> Kad je smijesan , ja bi se hvalio 
<BotaniCar> ma, svi prije ili poslije odu u podrsku jer je stres ipak manji :)
<dodobas> a i tajnice se secu okolo... guzice... cice... i to...
<BotaniCar> ovo je win: https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/381443_569498319747804_508573669_n.jpg
<dodobas> http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/section-75-last-ditch-bid-stop-1852287
<dodobas> yey... ode i britanija u K
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/bandic-na-javnu-tribinu-dosao-okruzen-zastitarima-i--postavio-ih-da-cuvaju-ulaz-u-osnovnu-skolu/674492.aspx
<Mmike> zanimljjivo kak ovog nema na jutarnjem :)
<BotaniCar> jelly: imas minutu za savjet ( ili netko drugi s iskustvom u bad-header mailovima koje prijavljuje amavis )?
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: napisi sve sta imas, pa cem procitat kad dodjem na posao...
<BotaniCar> jelly: imam samo kratko pitanje, da li imam pametnije rjesenje od ova dva 1) popraviti header 2) staviti u amavisovom confu "@bypass_header_checks_maps = ( [qw( user@example.com )] );" ? 
<BotaniCar> gdje je 1) skoro pa neizvedivo
<Vjetar> jebalomajku tko povjeri pripravniku migraciju database i app servera!
<dodobas> Å¡ef, a.k.a. tata od pripravnika
<hrvojem> mora se covjek jednom naucit :)
<BotaniCar> tocno ovo kaj hrvojem veli ;) i di mu je bio mentor dok ste provjeravali proceduru na testu ?
<Vjetar> hrvojem: da to stoji, ali da je bar pod nadzorom :)
<Vjetar> dijete se nikad nije susrelo sa IISom
<Vjetar> i onda migracija sa Windows 2003 na Windows 2008R2 :D
<Vjetar> zato se po novom web aplikacije na testnom serveru vrte na portu 42 :)
<Vjetar> kažem mu: dobro, to sad ne radi, daj mi prebaci bazu sa produkcijskog servra na testnu okolinu
<Vjetar> i nazovem za 20 minuta da vidim zašto još nije gotovo
<Vjetar> "to ja nikad nisam radio i sad gledam Å¡to bi..." AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<Vjetar> reko "budem ja to" 
<Vjetar> a ti prouči malo kako se to radi
<jelly> BotaniCar: nemam, koji header je strgan i na koji nacin?
<jelly> Vjetar: zasto ne "budem ja to, a ti se nacrtaj tu i gledaj"
<Vjetar> hehe jelly 
<Vjetar> jelly: zato što sam na izdvojenom radnom mjestu (čitaj od kuće) već godinama
<SilverSpace> dan
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: evo cijeli mail u kojem mi je greška prijavljena: http://pastebin.com/2cV2G8zR
<Mmike> Vjetar, kak to? :) (da si od doma)
 * Mmike radi od doma preko 2 godine sad, i morat ce od ponedjeljka ic na poso :/
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: a cuj, ako povisica to kompenzira, kaj sad :)
<Mmike> yea :)
<BotaniCar|2> osim toga, ovo ce ti uvesti neki red u zivot ( nema vise cuge do jutra i spat se ide on-time ) :)
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: imaš \r viška u generiranom mailu?
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: vidim da šalje PHPuša, probaj ju preštrikat da šalje prek SMTP a ne /usr/sbin/sendmail
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: skripta koju je webmaster napravio kod izvrsavanja salje mail, to je sve sto znam 
<jelly> prijavi bug tom webmasteru
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, erm, ja radim od 8 svaki dan :)
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: jedno je kad izgledas ko zbljuvana riza u 8, ali eto, tipkas, a drugo je kad se dignes u pol 7 da stignes na posao i tam moras izgledati kao covjek tijekom dana 
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: gledam prvo , mailao drugo, hvala ! 
<Vjetar> Mmike: ponuđen mi je takav ugovor
<Vjetar> brb reboot
<jelly> u php.ini se, ak se dobro sjećam, da podesiti kako radi mail() funkcija, dal' preko smtp/submission servera ili preko /usr/sbin/sendmail
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: e'o guglam 
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: dozvolio mi webmaster da editiram header :) Mozes razluciti koji \r mi je viska ? 
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: svi su viška.
<jelly> u mailu koji se generira i Å¡alje na unixu ne treba biti ni jedan \r
<BotaniCar|2> o0o0o0o , idem nabrusiti <DELETE>
<BotaniCar|2> 'el mi \n treba ?
<jelly> \n je kraj reda, da, to trba
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, da, ne moram (izgledati k'o covjek)  - znaju me ljudi
<Mmike> jedino mi bed sto gubim oko sat i pol dnevno na put tamo/nazad
<Mmike> al' nek se malo oporavim pa cu biciklom
<Mmike> pa eto
<Mmike> mozda nebude lose :)
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: apsolutno se slazem oko gubitka vremena, kumulativ toga je zastrasujuc 
<BotaniCar|2> 2x1.5x21x12=brain_hurts
<Vjetar> dobro je dok postoji bicikl koji te može podnijeti
<jelly> zato je dobro kad nemas fixni stan pa se mozes selit da budeš blizu posla
<Mmike> Vjetar, nisi duhovit, niti malo :)
<Mmike> jelly, da, to je mega plus
 * jelly se pita koliko kkn Mmike plaća biciklo
<Mmike> brijem da mi je kupovina stana jedna od vecih gluposti koju sam napravio kao 'odrasli covjek'
<Vjetar> Mmike: više samokritičan, tražim već neko vrijeme bicikl koji podnosi 150+kg
<Mmike> jelly, ovaj sto imam kupio pred jedno 4 godine, od frenda,  kona blast neka, 3k kuna bila (polovna)
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: ako se dobro sjecam, bio si vise manje gurnut u tom smjeru :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, yup
<jelly> Mmike: nije nužno, al si ga ubo u krivo vrijeme sa krivim parametrima
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, al' sam svejedno rekao 'da', tako da, bila je i moja odluka
<Mmike> jelly, pa u biti i ne, dobio sam ga, za ono doba, vrlo povoljno. 1450 eura kvadrat stana od 62 i kusur kvadrata, 5 godina stara zgrada
<BotaniCar|2> je,je, tak sam i ja na neke stvari odgovorio s 'da' jer je alternativa bila .. teror :) Ni malo se ne osjecam odgovoran :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, mah, ja sam onda u siemensu radio i opce mi se nije zajebavalo s time. Jazz je sve rijesila sama, i fakata nasla super stan.
<Mmike> Samo onda nisma bio svjestan da je koncep 'stan na kredit' u kurcu :/
<BotaniCar|2> bilo-sto-na-kredit je u kurcu,da 
<Mmike> pa, na vise od 5 godina
<Mmike> da sam mogao uzet kredu na 5 godina
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: rijesio si mi problem, zahvaljujem 
<Mmike> ihaj-haj :)
<BotaniCar|2> hehe, da ja danas mogu dici kredit za stan na 5 godina, kupio bi jos jedan :) 
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: vezano uz ovo kaj si mi rijesio , kaj \r nije u stvari pomoc onom koji cita ( \r = LF (Line Feed) // Used as a new line character in Mac OS ) ?
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: ne
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: to je bila pomoc prije 40-50 godina na teleprinterima
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: malo sad analiziram, i ovo je vjerojatno kljuc zakaj je to bilo slozeno kak je: "Since \r\n is native to Windows platforms and \n to Unix" (developer je 'native to windows')
<jelly> prije 30-40 godina serijski terminali su emulirali tu funkcionalnost teleprintera, i imali posebnu kontrolu za povuc kursor natrag na pocetak reda (\r je CR, carriage return), a posebnu za preci u novi red (\n, LF, line feed)
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: toliko o portabilnosti php koda 
<Mmike> nema to veze s PHPom nego s debilom developerom
<BotaniCar|2> mislim da nikom ovdje ne moram pricati o strahotama koje se dese webu kad se PHP mora nadograditi :) 
<jelly> ima veze i s jednim i s drugim
<jelly> na pisacoj mashini imas onu rucicu kojom vracas cilindar natrag na pocetak reda (CR) i jos ga stisnes malo da ga okrene na iduci red (LF)
<jelly> ... ako se itko sjeca mehanickih pisacih masina
<BotaniCar|2> Da sjecam, imam jednu narancastu zvijer jos uvijek doma u koznom koferu :) Dao sam malom neki dan da tipka, dopalo mu se kak one polugice skacu kad tipka :)
<SilverSpace> Jos nije Medvescak prekrizen za rusku ligu
<BotaniCar|2> Soo safe for work: http://i.imgur.com/qpaA876.gif 
<BotaniCar|2> Zakaj se ja nikad ne sjetim neceg ovako odlicnog http://fox13now.com/2013/04/01/video-fox-13-weatherman-gets-april-fools-day-surprise/ .. frajer je dosao zajebavati tipa kaj na dnevniku pokazuje prognozu, obucen u zeleno odijelo :) Na kameri je izgledalo kao da je weatherman poludio :9
<SilverSpace> jah
<SilverSpace> jesu frknuli final 
<SilverSpace> http://releases.ubuntu.com/raring/
<SilverSpace> http://www.linuxzasve.com/boot-linux-sustava-za-0-85-odnosno-1-2-sekunde
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: unisys?
<BotaniCar|2> pogubil si me jelly, kaj s njima ? 
<jelly> taj narancasti
<BotaniCar|2> pisaca mashina ? Ma neka ~30 let stara , domaca proizvodnja. 
<jelly> pa... sve su 30+ stare ;-)
<jelly> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xhQ7d3BK3KQ
<datase> jelly: Title: Secret to Learning Electronics - Fail and Fail Often, Views: 128178, Rating: 99.2144%
<obruT> jel se to meni cini ili thunderbird ne moze pretraziti mailove po message id-u bez dodatnog plugina ? :P 
<obruT> http://i.stack.imgur.com/YryhF.jpg
<jelly> C:Đ>
<obruT> e to :)
<obruT> jos ako si na herculesu imao switch za "nasa" slova :)
<BotaniCar|2> square root of answer : http://i.imgur.com/oXTt7Mb.jpg
<obruT> ;)
<obruT> inace, razocaran sam s njima
<obruT> pre kratko mi traju shuze
<obruT> "A foo walks into a bar, takes a look around and says "Hello World!" and meet up his friend Baz"
<jelly> s/meet up/meets up with/ ?
<obruT> ovo sam copy/pasteao pa se zali tam na stack overflow :)
<BotaniCar|2> http://i.imgur.com/ebHL06D.jpg
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, znas u kayaku kak lijevo imas popis departmenta i queueova u njima?
<Mmike> Recimo 'support', pa ima 'open, on hold, in progress, closed'
<Mmike> pa onda mosh imat 'billing', 'deployments', 'vaki drek', 'naki drek'
 * BotaniCar|2 proguta 'pametan' komenatar
<BotaniCar|2> ok, kaj te muci ? 
<Mmike> pa svaki moze imat 'open, closed, ...'
<Mmike> ok, ono drvo s lijeve strane
<Mmike> pa, jel' ima nacina da nekak preorganiziram to, pa da mi je 'moj' department uvijek na vrhu?
<BotaniCar|2> Sec, telefon
<Mmike> aj, zovi
<Mmike> ak ti je tak lakse
<Mmike> MUAHAHAHAHA :)
<BotaniCar|2> :) Enivej, 'redovnim putem' nemres 
<BotaniCar|2> Ali, ako se dobro sjecam, to je nek'vi css, pa si ga mozes rearanzirati i sam 
<BotaniCar|2> Idem bas njih ugnjaviti da mi to naprave :) 
<BotaniCar|2> javim ti se kad zavrsim chat s Abhamom Irindinom 
<Mmike> da, ima hrpa 'departmenta' koji me ne zanimaju
<Mmike> billing, abuse, sales
<Mmike> i kajjaznam kaj sve ne
<Mmike> ovo moje je pri dnu
<BotaniCar|2> Mene billing(act) uvijek zanima :) 
<BotaniCar|2> Sad sam tek skuzio poshalicu za poziv , cerim se .)
<SilverSpace> http://www.vecernji.hr/zivot/pogledajte-kako-izgleda-voznja-biciklu-visokom-oko-4-pol-metra-clanak-543693
<obruT> "I'd like to make the world a better place, but they won't give me the source code."
<Mmike> jelly, od kad sam turnio NoFlip=True u xorg.conf, kde, cini se, radi puno bolje
<Mmike> jucer rebootao stroj, danas jos uvijek radi vrlo zadovoljavajuce
<jelly> Mmike: co to je?
<Mmike> http://mmike.dyndns.org/munin/localdomain/localhost.localdomain/cpu.html
<Mmike> doduse
<Mmike> sad tek vidim da je CPU usage znatno skocio :)
<Mmike> iako cijeli desktop radi puno ugodnije
<Mmike> jelly, nesto sto je navodno ubagirano u nvidijinim driverima :/
<Mmike> iz ocaja sam to ubacio, nisam se nadao ikakvom improvementu
<SilverSpace> mogo bi malo na bike 
<SilverSpace> u maksimir
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E0gLk-yvWME
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: AZRA "Lijepe žene prolaze kroz grad" 1980., Views: 99564, Rating: 98.50468%
<jelly> djevojke u ljetnim haljinama?
<ivoks> pa danas je 13.04 izasao
<SilverSpace> jelly: moze i to :)
* ivoks changed the topic of #ubuntu-hr to: "Udruga Ubuntu korisnika u Hrvatskoj | http://ubuntu-hr.org | Stigao je novi Ubuntu 13.04!"
<SilverSpace> 13:35 < SilverSpace> http://releases.ubuntu.com/raring/
<Mmike> ivoks, Wo-Ha!
<Mmike> sacemoupgrade
<Mmike> pa da vidmo
<jelly> dobro je 13:35 ili 13.04
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: nisam te zaboravio , live support im je offline , necu ih mailati, kad vidim da im je chat online budem pitao 
<SilverSpace> 13:04 < SilverSpace> http://releases.ubuntu.com/raring/
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: fans@crytical ? kaj ? :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, ne, neg 12.10 tak lose radi da idem probat 13.04. Ako ne radi nit taj, vracam se na 12.04.
<Mmike> jedno 4 godine je ubuntu radio bez prijekorno
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: mislio sam na crytical stavku u tvom muninu 
<Mmike> radio je i prije toga odlicno al' je trebalo svoj kernel buildat i prtljat s driverima
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> a to limite imam krivo slozene
<BotaniCar|2> zakaj opce monitoriras case_fan na kistri ? :D
<Mmike> ovo je velika katana neka, tek na oko 2500 okretaja se pocne cut lagano, na 3200 zuji dost jako
<Mmike> kajjaznam, munin sam to slozio :)
<Mmike> ne monitoriram, trendam! :)
<BotaniCar|2> aha, samo si defaulte ostavil (mogao sam to bas skuziti i po localhost.localdomain ):)
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> u biti
<Mmike> neznam zakaj tihanin stroj vise nije u monitoringu
<Mmike> al' ona isti pali jedno mjesecno, ako!
<BotaniCar|2> Nije razlog ! 
<BotaniCar|2> Stats'r'us ! 
<obruT> http://i.imgur.com/pG3q7.jpg
<SilverSpace> dobra tablica
<Mmike> wo-ha, pa 10.04 je supportan do 2015te!
<obruT> "KDE or Gnome - it's like deciding which fat girl you want to date."
<CrazyLemon> Mmike server da..desktop ne.. desktop je do maja 2013 :)
<Mmike> CrazyLemon, ma, za server(e) se veselim :)
<Mmike> 10.04 desktop je toliko arhaican da valjda samo ako imas knigovodstveni softver gore  ima smisla :)
<CrazyLemon> :)
<jelly> .rt
<datase> jelly: jellese's recenttracks: Toto Cutugno – L'italiano (Sanremo 1983), Tomislav Ivčić – Manuela, Romina Y Albano – Felicita, Toto Cutugno – Solo Noi, Tomislav Ivčić – Vino amaro
<jelly> uf, našao nečiju playlistu iz cca 1988
<BotaniCar|2> AlienWare poceo tociti ubuntu na svoje pile, kamo svijet ide .. 
<jelly> prodaju ih premalo da bi im MS placao?
<BotaniCar|2> Ili se Dell uvlaci nekom u dupe 
<BotaniCar|2> ( where nekom == prokleti linuxasi kojih je sve vise )
<jelly> wishful thinking
<jelly> jesu li te pile s nvidijom ili atijem?
<vileni> rekao sam ja da ce steam pokrenuti desktop linux vise nego ista drugo :)
<Mmike> jelly, koliko ima smisla onaj dotdeb?
<Mmike> vileni, karting za vikend?
<vileni> Mmike: tesko, imam neke gosce od danas do nedjelje, plus jahanje u nedjelju :)
<jelly> Mmike: paketi su ima konzistentno upitne kvalitete, izbjegni ako mozes
<vileni> Mmike: btw, brat mi kaze da je na stranici cijena od 120kn/5min za sodi?
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: nisam ziher, ali mislim da ne nVidia 
<BotaniCar|2> *je
<vileni> nvidia gtx645
<vileni> i gtx660
<jelly> to je ok za linux, valjda
<vileni> bolje nego ati :)
<Mmike> jelly, ack, thnx
<Mmike> vileni, moguce
<jelly> najmanje losa opcija od tri
<Mmike> vileni, ja mislim da sam ja 100 kuna placao 5 minuta, al' fakat nemam pojma sad
<vileni> Mmike: ma bilo je manje, tipa 80-90
<Mmike> vileni, nisam siguran koliko 'bolje nvidia nego ati za linux' jos stoji
<Mmike> vileni, pa, ja sam jedno 4-5 puta vozio sodi, i mislmi da sam uvijek 100 kuna platio
<vileni> ja nisam nijednom 100
<vileni> ali vozio sam jednom samo :)
<Mmike> vileni, btw, upgradeirali su kartove na velesajmu
<Mmike> probao?
<vileni> jesi uspio ispod 57 sodija? nisam jos bio na velesajmu, ali buraz stalno ide, vozi hyundai kup tamo :)
<BotaniCar|2> Moja ocekivanja od linuxa su stvarno niska, nisam ni jednom dosao u situaciju da psujem GPU vendore 
<Mmike> vileni, di, u spanskom? Nemam pojma koliko sam vozio, da ti budem iskren, mislmi da sam minutu ravno, al' fakat nemam pojma.
<Mmike> super mi je staza u spanskom, al' mi ide na zivce onaj lik koji 'nekad ne upali vrijeme'
<Mmike> nit mi da ispis po krugovima
<Mmike> nit nista
<vileni> haha, da
<vileni> logistika je puno bolja na velesajmu
<Mmike> dodje mi da si GPS nakeljim na kart i onda s njim
<Mmike> da, velesajam je ludnica sto se toga tice
<Mmike> al' mi u kurcu staza i u kurcu ekipa
<Mmike> 'nema pretjecanja'
<Mmike> mislmi, wtf :)
<vileni> kako nema
<Mmike> pa u 'tunelu' nema
<Mmike> ona 'sikana' odmah nakon cilja
<Mmike> tamo je zabranjeno
<Mmike> i ne mjeri se nikad 'tko je prvi' na utrkama nego 'tko ima najbolje vrijeme'
<Mmike> sto znaci da ak odem prvi, postavim vrijeme, i onda nedam nikom da me pretekne i ubijam im krugove, mogu pobijediti pederski
<vileni> neznam, buraz mi prica da se oni skroz pokolju tamo, i da je normalno razmaknuti sporije
<vileni> ali opet, voze i kvalifikacije i sve
<Mmike> da, al' nije bitno dal' si dosao prvi
<vileni> njima je, imaju bodovanje i sve :)
<Mmike> aha!
<vileni> interno na forumu :)
<Mmike> vidis vidis
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> jel' se moze pridruzit? :)
<Mmike> ja bi isto vozio :)
<vileni> moze, kupih hyundai i uclanis se u klub
<vileni> :D
<vileni> *kupis
 * Mmike kmeks
<Mmike> moram ic do zeninih staraca
<Mmike> blagodati rada od bilokud :/
<Mmike> vidjamo se
<Mmike> sale, aj izvjesti da je novi ubuntu izasao na portalu
<jelly> Dali znaesh mila majko sto sum nesreḱna?  Cel den doma sama sedam, na dvor ne smeam.
<jelly> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b3qy23UIynU
<datase> jelly: Title: Peter Gabriel - Deep Forest - While the Earth sleeps (HD), Views: 119255, Rating: 98.442154%
<jelly> hm, na latinici nema k sa kvacicom
<sale> Mmike: sorry na putu sam danas i sutra. Mozes uletiti? Ja cu twitnuti
<dodobas> oink oink
<jelly-home> .baa
 * datase puts on the oversized boots and velcro gloves and tries to mount ubuntulog like a Newfoundlander with his first sheep.
<Mmike> sale, ack
<SilverSpace> bemti nevaljaju mi nove naocale sad vidim piksele na fontu
<SilverSpace> li i prasinu 
<SilverSpace> ali kaj je i Ipad mi sad bolje izgleda
<Vlado9A3CY> lol
<Mmike> SilverSpace, AHA!
<Mmike> Hm
<Mmike> nesh sam stisnuo
<Mmike> i nestala mi lista nickova
<Mmike> :)
<vileni> a imas listu nickova?
<Mmike> sad imam
<Mmike> kliknio sam na neki cudan gump pa se vratila
<vileni> u cemu to ircas? :)
<jelly-home> -Mmike- VERSION xchat 2.8.8 Ubuntu
<obruT> jelly-home i Mmike koriste isti klijent :)
<Mmike> ctcpjate me!
<obruT> vec jesmo :)
<jelly-home> obruT: moj ne dođe u buntu
<obruT> pa cini mi se da je kompajlisan rucno jer vrati i verziju kernela i arhitekturu  :)
<jelly-home> jok, sve iz distre
<jelly-home> ubuntu branda svoj xchat ctcp version iz nekog razloga
<obruT> svasta :)
<Mmike> kak mislis - iz nekog razloga? :)p
<Mmike> -BotaniCar|2- VERSION KVIrc 4.0.2 svn-4740 'Insomnia' 20100627 - build 2010-08-03 23:23:39 UTC - Linux (3.2.0-0.bpo.4-686-pae)
<jelly-home> to je ocito debian <g>
#ubuntu-hr 2013-04-26
<dodobas> oink oink
<vileni> jutro
<jelly-home> gdje su slike saucy salamandera
<budz0r> jutro
<ravilov> jelly-home, https://www.google.com/images?q=saucy+salamander
<ravilov> :p
<ravilov> pa tek je raring izasao...
<MmikeDOMA> mene vise trouty trout zanima
<ravilov> ma sta vam je svima? svi o nekoj hrani...
<MmikeDOMA> http://www.snopes.com/photos/signs/sciencetest.asp+
<vileni> kako napraviti da se neki program izvrsava pod userom a da on ne moze koristiti shell na tom stroju?
<vileni> jel notty mozda?
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/9fpKBV
<SilverSpace> steta nema hdmi
<MmikeDOMA> vileni, a, tko pokrece program?
<vileni> MmikeDOMA: pokrece se na glavnom cvoru, i onda preko mpi ide na druge
<vileni> i stvar je da mora imati ssh pristup
<vileni> ali bih da ne moze nista raditi na cvorovima
<Mmike> mislim da ssh pristup bez shella nesh moc 
<Mmike> al' nisam siguran
<vileni> pa zato me i muci :)
<civija> vileni: bas mora bez shella ili moze i neki limitirani shell?
<vileni> civija: moze i limitirani :)
<civija> onda stavi neki jailshell i limitiraj sve zivo i nezivo :)
<vileni> civija: ali pazi problem, ulogira se na head node, i onda moze bez passworda na computing nodeove
<vileni> i ako zabranim da pokrece taj program direkt na cvoru, onda nece raditi ni da ga pokrene sa head nodea
<civija> znaci na head nodeu ne smije nista radit a na ostalima moze?
<vileni> moze na ostalima, ali nebi smio bez PBS pokrenuti
<vileni> a neznam kako to limitirati, kad se zadaci vrte pod userima koji su ih pokrenuli
<vileni> i kad moraju useri imati pristup do tih programa
<civija> ako ja dobro shvacam cijelu problematiku ...
<civija> onda na head nodeu stavis usera u neki jail
<civija> tj. jail mu je login shell
<civija> u tom shellu ne moze puno toga radit osim osnovnih stvari
<civija> ali moze npr. pokrenut ssh da se spoji na ostale nodeove
<civija> a kad se spoji dalje onda na tim nodeovima radi ono sto mu dozvolis
<civija> ali vjerojatno nije tako zamisljeno? :)
<vileni> head node je slabiji stroj, koji samo baca jobove na computing nodes
<vileni> i head nema uopce te programe
<civija> aha
<vileni> nego samo PBS Torque scheduler
<vileni> u principu, ovo funkcionira ok sad sve, i jos nisam imao problema sa korisnicima, ali uvijek ocekujem nekog nadobudnog
<civija> a ti taskovi se moraju vrtiti pod korisnikom koji je pokrenuo task?
<vileni> pa da, jer mislim da bi bilo cak i kompliciranije izvesti da se vrti pod drugim :)
<vileni> a i stvar je podataka jel
<vileni> home je sheran preko svih cvorova
<vileni> jer kad radi na vise njih, mora zapisivati na isto mjesto
<BotaniCar|2> ne mogu vjerovati da sam se s jednog sastanka vratio zadovoljniji nego sam se nadao da budem :) 
<vileni> bilo je hrane?
<civija> janjetine?
<BotaniCar|2> Vratio sam se s jos posla i latentnom povisicom :) 
 * BotaniCar|2 has a big smile
<BotaniCar|2> can i haz money ? :D
<BotaniCar|2> Preskocio sam janjetinu samo da sto prije dodjem ovdje se pohvaliti :)
<jelly> latentnom?  Koliko je vremena proslo od zadnje
<obruT> BotaniCar|2: jebo povisicu ako nitko ne zna za nju :)
 * obruT bi mozda mogo dobit bonus ove godine :P povisicu mogu samo sanjat
<BotaniCar|2> Osim teta u konzumu , vec ih vidim "si vidla onog decka, do juce je uzimal 5 grama cajne za sendvic, sad uzima i jogurt"
<obruT> hehe :)
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: jedno mjesec dana :)
<obruT> i umjesto sky cole pravu kokakolu :)
<BotaniCar|2> sky colu jos nisam probao, ali jelly mi je digao interes s onom shecher-pricom, brijem da cu uzeti 2-3 litre za kroz vikend da testiram 
<jelly> o.o
<BotaniCar|2> Jer, ako i je dobra sama, mora ici i s alkoholom, nije zajebancija 
<jelly> ah
<obruT> uhhh, nemoj mijesat, bice ti zlo.... bolje cisti alkohol :)
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: ne beri brigu, bit ce popraceno neodgovarajucom kolicinom dodatnog posla :) 
<jelly> za bambus je svako sranje od kole dobro ;-)
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: imam navadu u bambus staviti takva vina da bi me svatko s finijim nepcem zadavio na mjestu :)
<jelly> sjecam se kak je lokalna vinarija (pred 20 godina, u srednjoj skoli) tocila 1L vina i .5L kole, jasno je sto je bilo jeftinije
<obruT> kad se sjecam srednje i studentskih dana sto se pilo u besparici, danas to ne bi ni neprijatelju dao da pije
<civija> ribar :)
<BotaniCar|2> one love ! 
<obruT> ma ribar se pio kad je bilo para :)
<jelly> kakav ribar, to dolazi u boci
<vileni> veli joze
<obruT> dvorsko i peristil :)
<BotaniCar|2> HAHAHAHAHAHAHA
<jelly> ovo je genericka domaca rinfuza
<jelly> opet za red velicine pitkije od bilo cega sto zagorec iskemija i zove vinom
<civija> :)
<BotaniCar|2> nda, takitak ni jedno od navedenog grozdja nije vidjelo :)
<BotaniCar> moze mi tko od bash znalaca pomoci ? imam http://pastebin.com/ i htio bi iz outputa izuzeti neke znakove.
<jelly> nemoj pastebin.com, uzmi neki koji nema reklama i javaskripta toliko
<jelly> paste.ubuntu.com je cist ok
<jelly> jebo.me/pas ak pastebin.com nije najgori javni pastebin 
<BotaniCar> ok, jebaj ga, ja gledam samo da ne pasteam na kanal :) 
<BotaniCar> huh, zakaj mi nije zalijepio sufix .. 
<jelly> e
<BotaniCar> http://jebo.me/pas/5
<BotaniCar> eoga
<jelly> a kak izgleda cisti psql -l -t ?
<BotaniCar> sec
<jelly> uvijek mozes | grep -v '^|$' na kraj
<BotaniCar> http://jebo.me/pas/3
<BotaniCar> ceksec, da probam kak si predlozio 
<jelly> huh, kod mene output ima samo tri stupca
<BotaniCar> ovo dela, jelly , hvala 
<jelly> de nagovori psql da ne wrapa pa ce ti bi lakse
<BotaniCar> Cackam po tom sto manje moguce
 * jelly se pita zasto, na slucajno odabranom stroju sa postgresom, ima istog korisnika kao BotaniCar 
<BotaniCar> Ako taj user nije postgres, i mene zanima :) 
<jelly> BotaniCar: -A se doima puno zahvalnije za machine parsing
<BotaniCar> jelly: digeramw imas jer ste nem neko vrijeme bili provider
<BotaniCar> i, imas pravo za -A
<jelly> drugi put samo "RTFM"
<BotaniCar> znas da si radije popricam s vama nego joint zapalim :)
<jelly> cudni prioriteti
<BotaniCar> Sav sam takav, bolje da ne postam svoje slike :) 
<BotaniCar> mislit cete da dodo ptice nisu izumrle :)
 * Mmike ne kuzi openssl
<Mmike> ili ne kuzim mysql i njegov ssl
<BotaniCar> oboje ! s cim se igras ? 
<obruT> Mmike: sto te muci ? mislim, nije da sam se ikad spajao na mysql putem ssl-a, ali mozda mogu pomoci...
<Mmike> obruT, neznam izkreirat certove i keyeve kak spada, cini se
<Mmike> http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.5/en/creating-ssl-certs.html
<Mmike> sad, na kraju ima onaj test
<Mmike> di njima ispise 'OK'
<Mmike> a meni ispise:
<BotaniCar> (sad ce bubnut pastebin jer je pro)
<Mmike> jelly, kaj je crko jebo.me/pas?
<Mmike> timeouta mi 
<Mmike> blah, timeouta mi browser, jebo ga firefox
<Mmike> obruT, http://jebo.me/pas/7
<Mmike> sad, kol'ko ja kuzim, to je zato kaj mi CA cert nije trusted
<Mmike> kak da ga napravim trusted?
<Mmike> naravno, mysql ne jebe ove certove i neda mi da se spojim
<Mmike> ono sto me posebno frustrira je sto sam 4 stroja (2 odvojena master-slaveta) uslejvao kroz SSL pred godinu i kusur, na lennyju,bez bedova
<Mmike> sad kad to isto napravim na tom leniju, imam isti bed
<Mmike> sto znaci da sam onda napravio jos nesto, al' nemam pojma sto
<Mmike> (talk about documenting)
<BotaniCar> .pal Mmike
 * datase points at Mmike and laughs uproariously.
<SilverSpace> kak mi se drema 
<obruT> Mmike: opcenito, da bi ti CA bio trusted bi ga trebao staviti u trusted store od softwarea koji ce ga koristiti
<obruT> e sad, fakat, na mysql-u ga nisam nikad slagao, na par drugih servisa jesam i nije radilo neki problem
<obruT> medjutim, meni kad napravim ono gore navedeno ispise OK OK :)
<Mmike> kra?!
<Mmike> obruT,  na debilanu nekom?
 * Mmike se nekad tako debilasticno osjeca :/
<obruT> kaze: Ubuntu 12.10 :)
<obruT> pa se pitam, jesi sve napravio kao gore :)
<Mmike> hence 'debilasticno'
<Mmike> idemo iznova
<obruT> stavljao sam sve isto osim OU i common name-a
<obruT> odnosno, nisam koristio defaultne vrijednosti, ali sam stavljao isto...
<BotaniCar> obruT: spreman sam se kladiti u sendvic i jogurt da je isao u nekom trenutku 'stegnuti remen' na securityu pa sad defaultna procedura ne valja 
<Mmike> obruT, hm, vidis, ja sam uvijek samo lupao enter
<BotaniCar> Mmike: to nema veze
<obruT> sendvic i jogur, vidimo, razbacujemo se otkad se nazire povisica :)
<BotaniCar> obruT: uvijek se kladim na ziher :) 
<BotaniCar> Bus videl, ako ce htjeti priznati , sigurno su centralizirali cert repo ili nekaj, pa certifikate van njega ne prizna :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar ma jok
<jelly> ne kuzim ove bruschette maretti, to su komadici tosta s malo okusa
<jelly> zasto se to reklamira
<Mmike> jelly, fino je :)
<Mmike> puno bolji (meni) nego oni bake rolls
<BotaniCar> Prazne tijesto iz robnih  rezervi , pa .. 
<Mmike> obruT, jel' mogu kak opensslu nadrobit sve ono za sto me pita u cmdlineu 
<Mmike> ? 
<Mmike> to je -subject, ili tako nesto?
<obruT> Mmike: nemam pojma, ili sam mu dao ovako da me pita ili sam mu dao config fail, naime, mozes defaultne vrijednosti stavit u config fajl
<SilverSpace> http://www.gadgeterija.net/2013/04/26/ht-korisnicima-nece-ogranicavati-flat-rate/#.UXo5L7XQlvA
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: nac ce negu drugu caku da prek nase kicme smanje zagusenost mreze 
<SilverSpace> http://www.vecernji.hr/data/slika/155/771661.jpg
<SilverSpace> ne bi bilo lose ovu stazu preslikati na f1
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> http://goo.gl/maps/cJqOX
<BotaniCar> Two Irishmen were walking through the wetlands of Africa when they saw a guy being eaten by a crocodile. One said to the other "Look at that flash git in his Lacoste sleeping bag."
<Mmike> obruT, sad cemo vidjet
<obruT> Mmike: ma problem je sigurno sto si imao isti "subject" i u serverskom i u clientskom certifikatu
<obruT> a to je ak si samo stisko enter, bar cn bi morao biti drugaciji
<Mmike> zakaj taj openssl mora bit tak kriptican? :)
<obruT> nije nije :)
<obruT> rucak !
<Mmike> mario@BUNTOR ~/tmp/ssl> openssl verify -CAfile ca-cert.pem server-cert.pem 
<Mmike> server-cert.pem: OK
<BotaniCar> "[12:03:58] <Mmike> zakaj taj openssl mora bit tak kriptican? :)" >> stored safely 
<Mmike> obruT, care!
<Mmike> thnx
<Mmike> sad da jos skuzim kako subject ubaciti bez odgovaranja na 1001 glupo pitanje
<vileni> vars?
<Mmike> -subj
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6FfgXdleU9E
<datase> Mmike: Title: Teflon Turtle Love, Views: 64065, Rating: 98.33333%
<BotaniCar> NotSureIfSafeForWork: http://iceimg.com/i/75/53/52d4372ff0.gif
<BotaniCar> Niggawats: https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/305751_261944837275887_325732608_n.jpg>
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: di samo nades te linkove :)
<BotaniCar> moj Miro, da imas facwebook .. 
<SilverSpace> pih :)
<SilverSpace> ja fakat ne znam kaj bi sa njime 
<BotaniCar> pa vidis da znas, gledao bi blesave slike ! :) 
<Mmike> ATTORNEY: This myasthenia gravis, does it affect your memory at all?
<Mmike> WITNESS: Yes.
<Mmike> ATTORNEY: And in what ways does it affect your memory?
<Mmike> WITNESS: I forget..
<Mmike> ATTORNEY: You forget? Can you give us an example of something you forgot?
<Mmike> _________
<Mmike> ATTORNEY: Doctor , how many of your autopsies have you performed on dead people?
<Mmike> WITNESS: All of them. The live ones put up too much of a fight.
<SilverSpace> http://img.dxcdn.com/productimages/sku_202743_1.jpg
<SilverSpace> lol genijalna stvar
<SilverSpace> nikada ne znam kak silne tenesice posloziti u ormar
<BotaniCar> Mmike:  :) 
<BotaniCar> Enivej, overmeasuring is bad, m'kay ? 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, megakul! :)
<BotaniCar> ja svoje mogu slagati kak god ocu, i dalje su br.47 i ne stanu nikam 
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> k'o moje sise! :)
<Mmike> LOLOLOL
<BotaniCar> TROLOL ! 
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KaqC5FnvAEc
<datase> Mmike: Title: Trolling Saruman, Views: 17698853, Rating: 99.2711%
<SilverSpace> mogo bi sad u Maksimir na pifo 
<vileni> +
<SilverSpace> ima li dobrovoljaca :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: http://i.imgur.com/uJSlxGI.gif ( NSFW )
<Mmike> :)
<BotaniCar> Nego, jel vas kao klince zanimalo kak magneti rade ? :) http://i.imgur.com/k7TRz.jpg
<Mmike> rotfl :)
<jelly> MIRACLES
<civija> http://webcafe.net.hr/2013/04/26/0712007.0.jpg :)
<jelly> looks legit
<SilverSpace> ubio me vijetar
<jelly> zaustavi se vjetre, pita bi te SS nesto
<SilverSpace> bas :)
<jelly> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ftKgvB6ZJ7Q
<datase> jelly: Title: JOSIPA LISAC - When a man loves a woman (1968.), Views: 102438, Rating: 99.51612%
<SilverSpace> jelly: prerano se rodila
<SilverSpace> u danasnje vrijeme interneta bila bi zvijezda
<jelly> pa, zvijezda je ovako i onako, samo na manjem trzistu
<SilverSpace> mislio sam na svijetskom :)
<SilverSpace> nivou 
<ipozgaj> jutar
<SilverSpace> svako jutro 
<SilverSpace> lol Mikeu Tysonu cura je skuhala i pojela kućnog ljubimca goluba
<obruT> opa, i spijuni su tu :) nije dost spijunirat korisnicke profile, treba malo i irc kanale :)
<dodobas> obruT: big data... :)
<jelly-home> jutrofon
<jelly-home> hmmm
<jelly-home> ^^ ta linija mi je stajala od 8 ujutro u klijentu, casna rijec
<ipozgaj> obruT: spijuniraju te drugi puno vise :)
<obruT> ma znam :)
<obruT> pa djes ba, sta ima ? :)
<jelly-home> a gdje radi spijun?!?!?
<ipozgaj> Big Brother is always watching
<ipozgaj> jelly-home: ma mi samo skupljamo brunch and cat photos, nista drugo :)
<jelly-home> aha, fejs
<jelly-home> ipozgaj: dajte si sredite PTR zapise za ipv6!
<jelly-home> sramota gledat :baba:deda::ovo:ono:
<ipozgaj> face:b00c
<ipozgaj> :D
<jelly-home> da je bar
<ipozgaj> mislim da se u to resolva www.facebook.com
<ipozgaj> da ima negdje face:b00c, bar je bilo tako zadnji put dok sam gledao
<ipozgaj> obruT: ides na DORS/CLUC?
<obruT> ipozgaj: sumnjam da cu moc zbrisat s posla
<obruT> bas se Tomy danas raspitivo za tu konfu :)
<obruT> nist, zena me vodi negdje na klopu :P
<obruT> pozdrav !
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gn_A4Cp8wSg
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: More Rivalry At Red Bull..., Views: 301, Rating: 96.66667%
<Mmike> mlj
<ipozgaj> Mmike: vidim da opet imas problema sa mackama :)
<Mmike> mah, krave
<Mmike> mislim, to je normalno
<Mmike> macke - rade pizdarije
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> ipozgaj, nego, kad misli FB popraviti Android FB aplikaciju? :) Sramota, na iPhonetu radi bezprijekorno, a tu svako malo trkelja (primjeti da uopce ne ulazim u to sto mi je bez moje dozvole syncala fotke ) 
 * Mmike hides
<SilverSpace> ipozgaj: vidio Mmike video pa mrmlja :)
<ipozgaj> Mmike: ne znam, nisam mobile developer :)
<ipozgaj> a i meni radi ok :D
<Mmike> I meni i zeni (ona s2 ja s3mini) rado fakat lose (doduse, 505 puta bolje nego ona davno-prije) - svkao malo govori 'no network connection'
<Mmike> Iako network connection postoji.
<Mmike> Blah, mogao bih opet probati disejblati account na jedno 2-3 tjedna. Nevjerojatno koliko posla obavim kad nema FBa :)
<Mmike> ipozgaj, jeste se prilagodili?
<Mmike> ipozgaj, i, zakai gizmetta ne dodje na irc nekad? :)
<ipozgaj> Mmike: odavno :)
<ipozgaj> evo sad prvi puta idemo nazad u hrvatistan
<ipozgaj> za jedno tri tjedna
<ipozgaj> starce posjetiti i neku papirologiju rijesiti
<Mmike> Pa brzo to nesto! :)
<ipozgaj> 8 mjeseci :)
<Mmike> Nego... kad se vec vracate... i kad je onaj Ivoks takav kakav je... bil' donjeli vrecicu-dvje Doritosa? :)
 * Mmike jako trepce okama :)
<ipozgaj> haha
<jelly-home> ...
<Mmike> jelly-home, tako ti shella i screena, shuti!
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly-home> …
 * Mmike bi neki dobar film sa Seanom Konerijem
<SilverSpace> odoh LN
<Mmike> onaj 'slucaj pelikan'
<Mmike> recimo
<jelly-home> cek da izgrepam 'mmike.*ivoks.*doritos'|wc -l 
<Mmike> http://zablogreb.likecroatia.hr/?p=78&utm_source=feedly
<Mmike> dug dan: grep 'mmike.*ivoks.*doritos' | wc -l
<Mmike> i cudim se kak se nish ne desava
<jelly-home> hahah
<jelly-home> grep -i 'mmike.*ivoks.*doritos' ~/.xchat2/xchatlogs/FreeNode-\#ubuntu-hr.log | wc -l
<jelly-home> 7
<hbogner> 4
<Mmike> > grep 'mmike.*ivoks.*doritos' * | wc -l
<Mmike> 2
<Mmike> cudno :)
<jelly-home> 9 na poslu di je nesto potpuniji log
<dodobas> 14...
<dodobas> --- Log opened Uto Stu 07 08:13:07 2006
<dodobas> :D
<hbogner> sad ej 5, znaci hvata i ove
<jelly-home> dodobas: kad je bio prvi
<dodobas> jelly-home: hmm... mogu probati...
<hbogner> meni danas prvi
<dodobas> jelly-home: """ivoks: o! :) jesi spoznao doritose"""
<dodobas> 28-10-2007
<Mmike> 2007ma!
<Mmike> idesh :)
<dodobas> Mmike: na sto ti on odgovara 'daj odrasti' :)
<Mmike> heh
<Mmike> to je bilo onda kad sam bio mrsaviji od njega
<Mmike> pa je bio ljubomoran :)
<jelly-home> kad bi stedio 200kn svaki mjesec od 28-10-2007 do sad, mogao bi SAM otici u NY, kupit Doritose na aerodromu i vratit se
<ipozgaj> Mmike: jesi probao Tapatio :)
<ipozgaj> (nesto kao tabasco, ali bolje... popularno jako tu u kaliforniji)
<ipozgaj> imas i Tapatio Doritos :)
<ipozgaj> http://www.fritolay.com/our-snacks/doritos-tapatio.html
#ubuntu-hr 2013-04-27
<dodobas> oink oink
<obruT> dodobas: subota je, a ti vec u 7:57 budan :)
<MmikeDOMA> da
<MmikeDOMA> tome i ja tezim
<MmikeDOMA> al' nikako
<obruT> ja sam subotom i ranije budan, ali onda nisam doma :) al ak ostajem doma, prije 9 nema otvaranja ociju :)
<obruT> da me ne jebe noga, ja bi sad vec bio u Paklenici na pristupu u smjer :)
<obruT> opa, ako budem kupovao sat receiver sa smart funkcijama, obavezno kupujem skybox f3, evo sto pisu kao highlighte: CCcam, MgCamd, YouTube, YouPorn
<obruT> :)
<MmikeDOMA> youpr0n
<MmikeDOMA> kak da samo skinem pakete za raring
<obruT> kakav raring ?
<MmikeDOMA> Raring Ringtail
<MmikeDOMA> brijem da cu promijeniti sources list i onda rec: apt-get dist-upgrade --download-only
<MmikeDOMA> bitno da se apt-cache napuni
<obruT> moram priznat da sam totalno smetnuo s uma da je sad vrijeme nove verzije :)
<MmikeDOMA> s obzirom da je 12.10 potrgan, ovaj sam zeljno iscekivao
<MmikeDOMA> pa cim zavrsim s radnim akcijama danas, idemo upgradetetirat
<jelly-home> kaj je falilo 12.04
<MmikeDOMA> super je doma imat storageserver, mosh lako radit backupe :)
<MmikeDOMA> jelly-home, a u biti, malo toga
<MmikeDOMA> ak 13.04 ne delivera, fallback na 12.04
<MmikeDOMA> Download complete and in download only mode
<MmikeDOMA> adio
<obruT> jeben prvi komentar :) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x5oz9eJrvaM
<datase> obruT: Title: Uci me majko karaj me - acoustic guitar cover, Views: 1703, Rating: 100.0%
<obruT> na SLO1 "pustaju" Porco Rosso :)
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> obruT: kaj jos noga
<obruT> ma osjetim ju nakon nekog napora, nabijem ju
<SilverSpace> staris :)
<SilverSpace> sve je to sranje i ja sam dva dana sa bike proveo i danas i mene zglob na nozi hebe
<SilverSpace> nis strasno ali osjetim 
<SilverSpace> uh izgleda da je Medvescak siguran u KHL
<SilverSpace> lizi
<obruT> jebemti nestabilne youtube live prijenose :P
<vileni> http://www.njuskalo.hr/sve-ostalo/bitcoini-btc-oglas-7746606
<obruT> slabo je google rijesio ovaj jubito live, steka im :P
<ByteRat> pozdrav!
<ByteRat> ima mozda koga da je voljan pomoci? pocetnik sam i imam jedan manji problem :)
<SilverSpace> ByteRat: stavi problem pa ako nekog ima javit ce se 
<SilverSpace> vikendom ti slabo tko na kanalu visi 
<SilverSpace> pogotovo ljeti
<ByteRat> :(
<SilverSpace> inace samo puknes pitanje 
<SilverSpace> ne trebas pitat dali koga ima 
<SilverSpace> radnim danom nas ima 
<ByteRat> ma uglavnom novi sam na ubuntu 12.04 LTS, koristim ga na netbooku i problem je sto mi ne zeli prikazivati video sa web stranica. flash je instaliran, youtube radi normalno, ali kad pokusam sa neke druge stranice koja normalno prikazuje iz windowsa, ovdje nece vec trazi instalaciju vio playera koji naravno nije za ubuntu
<SilverSpace> hm ne znam nisam bas naletio na to sa koje stranice 
<ByteRat> radi se o stranicama gdje se mogu gledati filmovi i serije bez downloada. i na desktop kompu sve normalno radi gdje su windowsi, a linux odbija poslusnost :)
<ByteRat> kao da mu fale neki codeci ili sl.
<SilverSpace> ili imaju nekii egzoticni player 
<SilverSpace> samo za windowse
<SilverSpace> trebao bi vidjeti daj link 
<ByteRat> ne bi rekao, na jolios, baziran na ubuntu je radilo
<SilverSpace> jesi instalirao restricted-extras
<SilverSpace> paket
<ByteRat> ne
<SilverSpace> instaliraj 
<SilverSpace> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ByteRat> ty
<dodobas> obruT: well, bio sam budan oko 5i30... 
<dodobas> sunce me probudi... i ptice
<ravilov> mene probudilo da moram na w
<ravilov> wc
<Mmike> 13.04!
#ubuntu-hr 2013-04-28
<obruT> bome ti je trebalo :)
<SilverSpace> jutro
<Vlado9A3CY> testiram jedan stari komp da vidim hoce li se smrznuti ovako u konzoli... dobro jutro
<vzugcic> eh, ipak se smrznuo stari komp iz cistog mira, a samo sam imao irssi pokrenut... sad ce motherboard konacno ici u smece, jednom zauvijek
<MmikeDOMA> eh
<Mmike> zenin stroj nema SSD - upgrade traje vec sat i 20
<obruT> ja bome nikad ne radim upgrade, samo clean install
<obruT> a zenin komp ne diram do sljedeceg LTS-a, ubila bi me
<obruT> od 1.7. nas nece jebat za robu narucenu s (njemackog) amazona ?
<obruT> odnosno, koliko platis stvarcicu i postarinu, to je to, nema carina/poreza/djidjamidja ?
<SilverSpace> obruT: hm mislis :)
<SilverSpace> naci ce oni neki porez bez brige :)
<Mmike> obruT, ja dugo nisma imao problema sa upgradeom
<Mmike> doduse, 12.04 sam instalirao iznova jer sam na kubuntu presao, pa reko koji kufer ce mi gnome sranja, pa sam zato clean install
<Mmike> prije toga od 6.06 sam upgradeove radio (na 6.06 sam presao na 64 bita)
<Mmike> a zena ovaj ima od 9.04, ili tako nesto
<Mmike> isto samo upgradetovi
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj si preso na 13.04
<Mmike> SilverSpace, yup, nocas
<Mmike> tj, sinoc krenuo upgrade jutros samo jos dva put 'yes' rekao
<Mmike> sad zenu mecem na 13.04 isto
<SilverSpace> super meni je na oba racunala proso upgrade bez problema
<SilverSpace> i radi bolje
<SilverSpace> atom prodisao 
<SilverSpace> hjao gladan sam ko pas
<SilverSpace> ides dodao antena na mali TP-Link TL-WR703N tri puta vise susjeda vidim nego prije 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, pa, meni se isto cini da radi ok
<Mmike> i to jos koristim 304 nvidia drivere
<Mmike> budem veceras probao 310 i/ili 313
<Mmike> jedino, covjece
<Mmike> na zeninom sttroju gnoma uopce ne trosi cdpu
<Mmike> cpu
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/XT883T
<Mmike> a kod mene kwin i plasma-desktop te xorg fakat jedu CPUa
<Mmike> SilverSpace, izgleda k'o vibrator za djevice :)
<SilverSpace> kod mene sad na atomu cpu se jako smanjio nego prije 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: :D
<SilverSpace> hebemu ni jedan susjed vise nije bez kriptacije
<SilverSpace> ali ih jos dosta ima WEP
<Mmike> macke
<Mmike> samo idu i ostavljaju dlake
<Mmike> cijelo jutro ih cetkamo
<Mmike> i svejedno ostavljaju dlake
<SilverSpace> zato roma imam na njemu ko u prici http://is.gd/T2wvc4
<SilverSpace> da jutros se i frendica zalila na pesa :)
<SilverSpace> i na tvora
<Mmike>  frend ima tvora
<Mmike> tj, ima lynx
<Mmike> ne ferret
<Mmike> (bar tako tvrdi)
<Mmike> malo djubre, grize za poludit
<Mmike> kao 'nece, nece' i onda zarije zube 
<SilverSpace> da i od frendice isto zna zabiti zub ali vise gnjavi pesa
<SilverSpace> mopsa
<Mmike> zasto upgrade-manager pita 'dal da ti restartam rsync crond i ino'?
<Mmike> kako korisnik-vulgaris moze znati sto je to?
<Mmike> zanimljivo kako 'ultra long life' baterije uvijek prve umru
<Mmike> i sad nemam nit jednu bateriju za starter :/ propalo mi rc-nitroanje danas 
<Mmike> iako meni 13.04 radi skroz ok (za sad), zenin ne radi bas
<Mmike> 101 sranje nakon upgradea
<Mmike> i sad,  na kraju, virtualbox kad se pokrene, smrzne se stroj
<Mmike> btw, glupi test: time python -c 'for i in xrange(1,1000000): print i,"
<Mmike> u gnome-terminalu na full screenu
<Mmike> na 12.04 oko 21 sekundu, na 12.10 oko 35 sekundi i na 13.04 oko 31 sekundu
<Mmike> 304.88 nvidia driveri na sva tri
<jelly-home> Mmike: zasto korisnik vulgaris opce ima rsync server podesen
<Mmike> fakat
<Mmike> pitaj ubuntu :)
<Mmike> to je od zene kompjutor
<Mmike> jelly-home, cini se da kde 4.10 radi bolje nego 4.9
<Mmike> pustimo jos dan
<Mmike> odem rucat
<ivoks> pozdrav
<ivoks> Mmike: hoces doritose iz japana?
<dodobas> yello
<ivoks> zdravo
<dodobas> konichiva
<ivoks> nisam jos tamo :)
<dodobas> odem jutros u trgovinu... i doceka me 600 mailova... s github-a
<ivoks> heh
<ravilov> ivoks, imas neku fleku ispred nicka
<ravilov> jel ima tu mozda android programera eksperata?
<ravilov> ili su sve samo sistemci? :)
<ivoks> kaj sam op
<Vlado9A3CY> hello all, imam pitanje... koja je najstarija ubuntu distribucija kojoj se jos uvijek moze napraviti update nakon svjeze instalacije
<ravilov> Vlado9A3CY, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_(operating_system)#Releases
<Vlado9A3CY> ravilov, tnx
<dodobas> Vlado9A3CY: 12.04
<ravilov> nista znaci?
<ravilov> oh well
<dodobas> ravilov: jednostavno pitas...
<dodobas> direktno... :)
<Mmike> ivoks, kaj imaju? :)
<Mmike> ivoks,  moze! :) 
<ivoks> Vlado9A3CY: 10.04
<ivoks> Mmike: ne znam
<ivoks> ceka me put oko svijeta
<ivoks> uzet cu ih u san franciscu
<ivoks> pa ih prosvercam u japan
<ivoks> pa onda u europu
<ivoks> mada ne razumijem cemu tolika strka oko cipsa
<ivoks> mislim da se jos uvijek moze i 8.04 updejtat
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> nije to cips
<Mmike> to je tortilja :)
<Mmike> i uz to - doritos
<Mmike> ubuntu 13.04 daleko losije radi na zeninom stroju nego sto je radio 12.04
<Mmike> dok meni radi podosta bolje
<ivoks> nece to raditi kak treba dok se ne rijesimo compiza
<ivoks> jel mene ovaj openerp jebe... ili kaj
<ivoks> nevjerojatno
<ivoks> prva baza koju napravim omogucava uredjivanje headera i footera racuna
<ivoks> druga baza nema tu opciju :)
<ivoks> ma jednostavno odustajem
<ravilov> dodobas, tako je prejednostavno :p
<Vlado9A3CY> ivoks, imam jedan stari komp i pokusavam ga oziviti. 12.04 ne prihvaca nikako zbog hardvera, pa zato pitam... tnx, vec mi je u tijeku instalacija :)
<ivoks> mrzim pisati fakture
<ivoks> zelim sustav koji ce to automatski raditi
<ivoks> dosta ureda
<ivoks> idem doma
#ubuntu-hr 2014-04-21
<SilverSpace> jutro
<Vlado9A3CY> jutro :)
<Mmike>                                                                
<Mmike>            
<MmikeDOMA> lol@topic :)
<SilverSpace> ke
<Mmike> en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turboencabulator
<Mmike> to mi treba!
<Mmike> tocno to!
<Mmike> b ogme
<Mmike> zdimilo mi se sve doma :)
<Mmike> los kabl za napajanje :)
<Vlado9A3CY> ili los osigurac :)
<Mmike> ma
<Mmike> spajao sam neki dan 'serverosh', i nije se htio upalit
<Mmike> blinkalo napajanje
<Mmike> sad spoio drugi komp i badabum
<Vlado9A3CY> ja zadnjih godina uopce vise ne vjerujem ovim tzv razvodnim letvama za napajanje... one znaju biti tak lose napravljene da je to za poludit...
<Vlado9A3CY> moj kompjuterski shack obavezno iskljucim iz uticnice iz tog razloga kada nisam ovdje ...
<Vlado9A3CY> jer i meni se jednom letva zdimila
<Mmike> letva je ok
<Mmike> kabl je sjebat
<MmikeDOMA> o srca ti
<Mmike> potrgalo mi kompjuktor :D
<Vlado9A3CY> nije valjda tak grdo :)
<jelly-home> http://imgur.com/gallery/4cNIiPF 
<Mmike> pa izgleda da sam skurio 2 napajanja :/
<Mmike> sad idem vidjet kaj ce bit s trecim
<Mmike> ih ovog rodica
<Mmike> ima netko mozda napajanje koje?
<Mmike> 200-300 W je cist dost
<Vlado9A3CY> Mmike, imam u jednom starom kompu kaj se pali na prekidac, ne na tipku... ako ti moze posluziti... mislim da je 250W
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ja ne 
<SilverSpace> sva san ih raskopal kaj sam imao 
<Vlado9A3CY> a znam da imam i jedno napajanje 300W, ali mu zuji ventilator pa sam ga bacio na tavan, no mogu ga naci za silu ;)
<Mmike> Vlado9A3CY, kak mislis - pali se na prekidac?
<Vlado9A3CY> pa to je ono napajanje iz onih starih kucista kaj imaju prekidac a ne tipku, okay? :)
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> al' to nije atx napajanje, right?
<Mmike> nego klasika at
<Mmike> to mi ne pase :/
<Vlado9A3CY> da
<Mmike> Vlado9A3CY, a di si ti doma? :)
<Vlado9A3CY> ali imam jedno atx s losim ventilatorom 300W
<Mmike> koje/cije je ovo 300W napajanje?
<Mmike> imam ventilatora doma, pa mozda mogu nekaj osmislit
<Vlado9A3CY> Sesvete, N. Brestje
<Mmike> odlicno :)
<Mmike> a koliko bi trazio za to napajanje?
<Mmike> ili bi samo bio sretan da ga se rijesis? :D
<Vlado9A3CY> mozes doci odmah ako hoces :)
<Vlado9A3CY> ma ne trazim nista ...
<Mmike> nemogu ovaj cas, mogu kasnije malo popodne, da dete zaspi i to
<Vlado9A3CY> bumo se dogovorili za neku trampu, sada mi nista ne treba trenutno, bez brige
<Vlado9A3CY> :)
<Mmike> ack :)
<Mmike> a budes tu? das neki telefon u privmsg?
<SilverSpace> naso p 400w
<SilverSpace> eto mozes i ovo uz put pokupit
<Mmike> moze :D
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jel' radi?
<SilverSpace> u kutiji je vjerojatno radi
<SilverSpace> sam mi je sumnjiv focus neki lagani
<Mmike> focus?
<SilverSpace> tak se zove 
<SilverSpace> koji su ono pinovi da ga pokrenem
<SilverSpace> zelena+ ?
<SilverSpace> masa?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: vrti se
<SilverSpace> vjerojatno onda i radi
<Mmike> kul
<Mmike> eo nek dete ode jest pa nazovem
<SilverSpace> doma sam ne mogu hodati 
<Mmike> uh :(
<Mmike> prejeo se? :)
<Vlado9A3CY> Mmike, evo 300W atx je spreman, a onaj at bus pogledao prvo, da ga ne vadim :)
<Mmike> ne pasemi at napajanje :/
<Vlado9A3CY> okay, atx onda samo, sve 5
<SilverSpace> da doslo na naplatu 
<SilverSpace> sunka luk jaja
<jelly-home> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w4lnVx2BAYk Arnold!
<datase> jelly-home: Title: Will It Crush?, Views: 9942973, Rating: 96.77308%
<SilverSpace> ha naso i raskopanog chivteka
<SilverSpace> chieftec
<Mmike> SilverSpace,  :(
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ja imam 'samo' problema s cca 20 kila previse :)
<SilverSpace> tko nema
<SilverSpace> kaj je scrobbling
<SilverSpace> tj. kak to prevest
<Mmike> Vlado9A3CY, koja je adresa tvoja?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, tvoju znam
<Mmike> ja bi krenuo za jedno 15-20 minuta
<Mmike> vam to ok?
<SilverSpace> yo
<Vlado9A3CY> Mmike je valjda na putu vec... idem se preseliti na drugi komp... brb
<ipozgaj> oj
<Vlado9A3CY> SilverSpace, evo Mmike je upravo otisao u tvom smjeru, a ja idem malo odmoriti ;)
<Mmike> Hopla
<Mmike> Cupla
<SilverSpace> radi
<Mmike> sad cu probat
<ravilov> Mmike piroman
<jelly-home> istrijebite covjecanstvo simpaticnim pandemijama https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.miniclip.plagueinc 
<Vjetar> jelly-home: !
<SilverSpace> ln
<Mmike> SilverSpace, radi k'o veliko
<Mmike> Vlado9A3CY, radi k'o veliko
<Mmike> thnx, momci
<Mmike> spasili ste me :D
<Mmike> djesi, gemistec :)
<matija> oj
<matija> kad sam vec tu- bas sam deployal 14.04 server
<Mmike> ne radi pon.com
<Mmike> kaj si duganu potrgal opet? :D
<matija> planirma sogora preseliti Mmike zaboli me :D
<matija> fali mi enter :D
<Mmike> sogora?
<matija> Mmike: ima ljudi na alertima :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ovo: www.protis.hr/products/details/media-player-geniatech-mygica-atv520-dualcore-nano-4-usb-sd-citac-hdmi-lan-wifi-android-41/79479 ?
<Mmike> matija, ma kenjam, radi sve :D
<Mmike> cujem da je mbailey sjebo tube8 neki dan :D
<matija> :) e totano sam se uplasil, ono i shat bricks
<matija> Mmike: da? mene nije bilo u cetvrtak i petak a i radil sam na onom za dugana tak da nisam ni gledal kaj se dogada
<matija> njemu se to malo malo dogodi
<matija> lik je odogovoran da ti pamet stane
<Mmike> mnogo pametan, jeste
<matija> a nije glup, al nadobudan je previse
<matija> pa ga ponese
<matija> ko izvjesnog momka bradatog duge kose koji je u n navrata ubil sve mysql clustere koje imamo
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> dragi mukar :)
<jelly-home> n > 1?
<matija> mukar, tako je :D
<Mmike> n [znatno vece od ] 1
<jelly-home> to je onda njegov supervisor kriv a ne on
<matija> a ono, i je i nije
<matija> nije momak los, samo eto malo je prenadobudan
<matija> pa mu se omakne, cesce nego rijede doduse :D
<jelly-home> jednom se desi svakome, dvaput se ide na reedukaciju, treci put nema opravdanja ni za njega ni za sefa koji takvoj osobi daje odgovornost koju nemre izdurat
<Mmike> najbolji je kad ga pitas 'dobro, koji kurac'
<Mmike> 'glup sam, nisam misio'
<Mmike> :D
<jelly-home> ne, ne krivim njega
<Mmike> mislio, jel
<Mmike> jelly, malo dobrih ljudi
<Mmike> pa je svaki par ruku dobro dosao
<Mmike> jbg
<jelly-home> krivio bih direktno nadredjenog sto mu daje takve stvari
<matija> jelly-home: neznas o kakvom okruzenju se radi
<matija> fali nam ljudi, ali ono, opasno
<jelly-home> probajte povecati place.
<Mmike> plus, presing je 24/7
<Mmike> jelly-home, a da, sad bi ti bio pametean :D
 * Mmike ide u setnjicu
<matija> jelly-home: nije problem u placi kolko u tome sto nema ljudi
<Mmike> matija, ma, da je place bilo bi i ljudi
<jelly-home> nemres se zalit da fali ljudi ako ih ne placas posteno, i bolje od konkurencije...
<matija> Mmike: mislis da ima jos tolko dobrih linux sistemaca u hr?
<Mmike> frend, kolega, dobar sistemac, radi na srcu, veli da mu je glupo prelazit kod nas kad a) imat ce malcice vecu placu nego di je sad, b) radit ce 5050 puta vise
<Mmike> matija, znam :)
<Mmike> poznam ih nekolicinu
<Mmike> mislis da jelly-home nebi presao za 15k kuna neto
<Mmike> ?
<jelly-home> ne bi dvaput pitao ;-)
<Mmike> al' za 10-11 bas i nebi
<matija> a ko je jelly-home  i kolko on zna :)
<Mmike> dovoljno da ne mora prolazit intervju
<Mmike> ja ti jamcim
<Mmike> a i kre :)
<matija> Mmike: pa moze se on dogovorit za bolju paru
<Mmike>  [2014-04-21 21:25:11] (5s):790.5K (avg):792.4Kh/s | A:25088  R:0  HW:0  WU:966.7/m
<matija> ako tolko zna
<Mmike> wo wo wo :D
<jelly-home> echan!
<Mmike> matija, ma moze drek.
<Mmike> jelly, tam nema nikog :D
<Mmike> idem
<Mmike> kasnim
<Mmike> ajte
<matija> Mmike: ako je dj mogo, moze svako
<Mmike> matija, ne, dj je druga prica
<jelly-home> cijela poanta outsourcanja u .hr onda pada u vodu 
<matija> granted, ali ipak
<matija> da se
<Mmike> njega je dvile vrbovo
<Mmike> i ovaj nije tijo
<Mmike> dok mu dvile nije dao brda i doline
<Mmike> jelly, ack, ali ako je netko kvalitetan nije bitno od kud radi
<matija> true that
<Mmike> level1 support ce bit jeftiniji u .hr nego u .usa
<Mmike> datacenter squad ces skupo placat ako imas datacenter na manhatnu
<Mmike> jbg
<matija> jos jeftiniji ce bit u indiji
<Mmike> a'l ces top-notch DBAa platit preko 70k godisnje
<jelly-home> po osobi da, al po uradjenom poslu
<jelly-home> ?
<Mmike> il' ce ti taj otic :)
<Mmike> jelly-home, ma, dodji na pol godine, cisto da osjetis sto znaci tamo raditi :)
<matija> Mmike: pun intended?
<Mmike> matija, intended :D
<matija> :)
<jelly-home> Mmike: necu, imate 20x vise ticketa na dan nego mi sad :-)
<matija> jelly-home: gdi ti radis?
<jelly-home> matija: u lokalnom ISP-ju ;-)
<jelly-home> ... koji je u vlasnistvu drugog veceg telekoma
<matija> jelly-home: i ne bi malo pr0n gledal ? :D
<jelly-home> matija: za sad mogu birati koji pron gledam, i to mi je ok
<jelly-home> also, obicno je van radnog vremena
<matija> jelly-home: al tu ima svega :) naucis nekaj novo svaki dan :)
<matija> nekaj novo vezano uz porn, ne linux :)
 * jelly-home priprema red/cyan 3d naocale
<Vlado9A3CY> ln
#ubuntu-hr 2014-04-22
<Vlado9A3CY> jutro :)
<Mmike> Indeed...
<vileni_> jutro
<rut> jutro .. sve najbolje :)
<Mmike> indeed
<BotaniCar> Jutro ! 
<BotaniCar> kak je glogg pre jeben :) 
<Mmike> glog
<Mmike> drvo ?
<Mmike> ili cuga?
<Mmike> ili mispelled googl? :)
<BotaniCar> nene, glogg, neki tuntor alat za gledanje logova 
<jelly-home> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x7FD9PNpfpo
<datase> jelly-home: Title: John Philip Sousa's March, "The Liberty Bell", Views: 189080, Rating: 97.730494%
<vileni_> prvi rezultat za glogg je mulled wine kod mene :)
<BotaniCar> vileni_: to ti je kad imas vojni gugl ( http://glogg.bonnefon.org/installing.html ) 
<jelly-home> vileni_: to je ispravan rezultat!
<Mmike> mario@BUNTOR ~> apt-cache search glogg
<Mmike> glogg - Smart interactive log explorer using Qt4
<vileni_> sad se tek sjetio da nisam isprobao upgrade na 14.04
<BotaniCar> sad sam se sjetio da nisam probao ubuntu vec pol desetljeca
 * BotaniCar se sam isprati van
<vileni_> meni je to vec dugo na desktopu na poslu
<vileni_> pa samo apgrejdam
<vileni_> nego, koji dio glogga je tako super?
<BotaniCar> kao takav, a i regex search nije naodmet
<BotaniCar> probaj otvoriti log od 2G+ , ne bu se strgal ! 
<BotaniCar> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/t1.0-9/10177291_858720024154100_7241539600943575910_n.jpg # Cptn Obvious 
<Mmike> ali
<Mmike> grep/awk?
<jelly-home> less i / je za naivce, ovo je ipak Qt4
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ma naletio sam na clanak koji ovo spominje u kontekstu "aj probaj administrairat linux da ne otvoris terminal, pa cemo vidjeti dokle ces doci" :) I, pod tim uvjetima -alat je super :)
<jelly-home> heh
<BotaniCar> Jesam napisao da postoji windows verzija ? 
<BotaniCar> elem, mogu parsati linux log u semi native alatu, ima prednosti 
 * Mmike je upravo purgeao
 * Mmike se osjeca k'o da ide radit u pentagon
<BotaniCar> IRCing from bathroom since 1987
<vileni_> ja sam mislio da ce u najmanju ruku raditi automatski coloring, ili te upozoriti na stvari na koje bi trebao obratiti pozornost
<vileni_> a ne da je read only notepad :)
<BotaniCar> Feaature request ! 
<BotaniCar> de de, aj otvori u notepadu oveci linux log file :) 
<vileni_> pa ja otvaram u vi
<vileni_> ili grepam ili nesto
<BotaniCar> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/t1.0-9/10268430_10152175554964209_2717718869902019044_n.jpg
<BotaniCar> ne velim ja da ovo omogucava ista sto o sad nisam mogao, ali mi je alat bas sladak 
<jelly-home> steta sto ga ne mozes koristiti za remote masine, gdje mi je 100% korisnih logova
<Mmike> Ovladas li grepom i avkom i tim njinjama alat ce ti se ciniti beskoristan.
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kaj grep/awk imaju neki GUI frontend ? Ocu klikat' ! 
<Mmike> u biti ne zelis klikat
<Mmike> :)
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: zove se zless :-)
<Mmike> samo sto to jos nisi spoznao
<BotaniCar> Mmike: de me nemoj pod stare dane mijenjat' iz korjena, ja volim svoje felere :) 
<BotaniCar> jelly:  :) 
<jelly-home> al da, cesto se grepanje svodi da moras iterativno rafinirati izraz i 20 puta pozivati slicnu stvar
<Mmike> jasta
<Mmike> osim toga nekad ces to progurat kroz sort|uniq
<Mmike> ili sto takvog
<jelly-home> i za to bi bilo zgodno da ne moras svaki put iznova
<BotaniCar> vileni , za sareni analizator logova s poluautomatikom markiranja problema imam centralni log server i loganalyzer, ovo mi je onak .. drkica za igranje 
<drj_cro> jutro
<BotaniCar> \o/
<calmpitbull> morgen
<jelly-home> zasto skandinavci piju najvise kave? https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_coffee_consumption_per_capita
<calmpitbull> da bi mogli ostat budni
<ivoks> jutro
<ivoks> o Mmike 
<Mmike> ivoks, ae :)
<Mmike> ivoks, jebote, k'o u pentagon :)
<ivoks> pa dobrodosao :)
<Mmike> pa cekaj, tek dolazim :)
<ivoks> ak ti treba pomoc, vici
<Mmike> ack, nadam se da nece jos :)
<ivoks> Mmike: najbitnije ti je na irc doci, odtamo je sve lako
<BotaniCar> jelly: koji je ispravan odgovor na tvoje pitanje o skandinavcima ?
<ivoks> www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/tusk-poziva-na-stvaranje-energetske-unije-eua-prevelika-ovisnost-o-ruskoj-energiji-cini-europu-slabom/741225.aspx
<ivoks> rusiji se salje poruke, i sadrzajem i slikom
<BotaniCar> Zakaj imam osjecaj da ce ta energetska unija zavrsiti tako da ce staviti bodljikavu zicu oko dijela jadrana bogatog naftom, i panonske nizine ? Nda, s ajkulama i laserima i sranjiima 
<calmpitbull> hahahaha
<BotaniCar> Salje se poruka nama da ce nam uskoro dati slobodu u najboljem Americkom stilu 
<ivoks> ma nema nafte u jadranu :)
<BotaniCar> ivoks: :)
<calmpitbull> ma nis se nece dogoditi
<ivoks> BotaniCar: nemoj zaboraviti da je europa vec bila bez ruskog plina
<ivoks> BotaniCar: punih 40ak godina, nakon 2. svjetskog rata
<ivoks> samo treba obnoviti plinovode do bliskog istoka
<BotaniCar> ivoks: nije usporedivo, glad za energentima je bila daleko manja
<ivoks> jest da su oni tamo vec prebogati, al kaj sad :)
<ivoks> osim toga, svako zlo za neko dobro
<ivoks> EU i SAD ce morati potraziti alternativne izvore
<ivoks> mozda je vrijeme da se onaj reaktor u francuskoj malo ozbiljnije istrazi
<BotaniCar> Da su k necem , imali bi po reaktor u svakom autu do sad :) 
<ivoks> en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ITER
<Mmike> ivoks, tebe nema tam na ircu ( na canonical/#canonical) ?
<Mmike> jesu vise upalili fuziju?
<Mmike> ivoks koristi novi chrome :D
<BotaniCar> Mmike: nedavno su uspijeli da iz reakcije izvuku nesto vise energije nego su ulozili u pobudu 
<ivoks> Mmike: ima
<calmpitbull> a da se koristi thorium?
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: ne znam
<jelly-home> bgates je ulozio pare u bar jedan od tih modela reaktora koji bi trebali raditi na Th
<obruT> ma kakva fuzija kad je ekipa opensource-ala QEG :)
<Mmike> obruT, en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turboencabulator
<Mmike> mislim da cu i ja pocet irssi koristiti
<jelly-home> obruT: will it blend?
<obruT> of course, only chuck norris will not blend
<ivoks> irssi je zakon
<BotaniCar> Nisam vam rekao da smo za Uskrs na aplikaciji imali gresku s jajima :) 
<Mmike> ivoks, ti u istom irssiju imas i ovaj irc i onaj irc?
<ivoks> da
 * Mmike je zvanicno otisao sa #mysql, #mongodb i #redis kanala :D
<ivoks> tak sam se i ja pokupio s #linux-cluster i #linux-ha
<ivoks> ne stignem sve
<BotaniCar> kak se zvanicno ode s kanala ? Kazes sviam da nemas vremena za to s***je i odes ? 
<ivoks> kazes bok i odes
<ivoks> na kazes da je sranje
<BotaniCar> :) Zekam 
<Mmike> ili ne kazes bok
<Mmike> ekipa na #mysql je umisljena vise nego solaris-genijalci
<BotaniCar> Kaj, na nivou #debian ekipe su ?
<jelly-home> obruT: zanimljiva crowdfund varijacija na zero-point energy scamove
<Mmike> BotaniCar, nit blizu, na #debian sam uvijek dobio odgovor 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: i ja, samo kaj obicno dobijem i kilu i pol tutoringa o tome kak sve krivo radim i kak vanzemaljci ne pricaju s nama zbog ekipe kao ja :) 
<Mmike> ha cuj, sad :)
<jelly-home> our way or the highway
<obruT> jelly-home: dosta su ulozili u "marketing", raja se pomamila :)
<BotaniCar> Ono kad provedes 10 minuta da paranoicnog kolegu uvjeris da ono sto opisuje nije problem nego zanimljivost koju ne moze ni ponoviti :) 
<BotaniCar> http://www.iflscience.com/technology/water-fresh-air # The Fremen will rise!
<ravilov> sick https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SCl7BIoA17Y
<datase> ravilov: Title: Cathie Jung : smallest waist in the world, Views: 39258, Rating: 55.348834%
<ivoks> https://direkt.rba.hr/cgi-bin/ppz2/start/rbat.jsp?language=HR
<ivoks> dakle rba, radi li ista u toj banci
<BotaniCar> Rade ljudi, vrijedni su, ako vec neefikasni :) 
<BotaniCar> probaj pingat' jaizzau, mogla bi ona tocnije odgovoriti :)
<ivoks> jaizza: jel ti odrzavas taj rba servis? :)
<ivoks> idirekt u /dev/null
<ivoks> dobio mail
<ivoks> 8 anglosaksonaca bi htjelo kajakariti u 10. mjesecu
<ivoks> jaizza: daj popravite idirekto, moram platiti kombi :)
<ravilov> neplatisama je ukinut servis :p
<jelly> BotaniCar: joj, mi imamo jednog takvog vendora, vole radit al grijese...
<ivoks> pa dakle, ne radi...
<BotaniCar> jelly: nisam siguran da li je to bolja kombinacija od "ne vole raditi,a kad rade - grijese" sto je slucaj kod 90% "mojih" vendora :) 
<BotaniCar> ivoks: FWIW meni, kao privatnoj osobi, servis radi. Spor k'o blato,doduse
<ivoks> proradilo je sad
<ivoks> je sporo, ali bar radi
<ivoks> uobicajeno je sporo :D
<jelly> 38437     03:31 22.04.14 kreativko.net     (  0) Vizualizirajte se!                                                                                      
<jelly> Vizualiziram ti... #$4@%
<BotaniCar> http://www.science20.com/quantum_gravity/blog/a_better_than_5050_chance_kepler186f_has_technological_life-134555 # brijem da smo nasli van-zemaljce 
<jelly> Ovu poruku ste primili jer ste poslovali s nama, registrirali se na našem webu ili aplikaciji, sudjelovali u anketi ili Vas je netko od vaših poznanika ili prijatelja preporučio na našu newsletter listu prilikom nagradne igre.
<jelly> pa jebemti, news@iskon.hr ima vise prijatelja od mene
<ivoks> jelly: i meni to dolazi
<BotaniCar> news ima vise prijatelja nego svi mi skupa :D
<jelly> ivoks: brijem da cu blokirati sve sa redcappi.net pa onda gledati hoce li se ijedan korisnik buniti
<ivoks> jelly: ili javiti im da jedan od njihovih korisnika salje spam
<ivoks> ja koristim mail chimp za svoj newsletter
<jelly> nije jedan, to im je 3-4 
<ivoks> ali saljem samo onima koji se izricito pretplate
<jelly> doduse, mozda su kampanje istog korisnika
<jelly> ivoks: pa to je ok, a i mailchimp ozbiljno prati reporte
<Mmike> jel' netko posjetio otres?
<Mmike> osjetio potres?
<ivoks> kad?
<ivoks> jaizza: hocu e banking!
<ivoks> jebemu
<ivoks> potres je u rba, svi ce ostati bez posla
<Mmike> ne radi?"
<Mmike> idem probat
<Mmike> ivoks, zena sad dotrcala veli da je potres
<ivoks> nis u dubravi
<ivoks> Mmike: veli lik iz pule da se tamo osjetilo
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> jucer u albaniji
<ivoks> danas sjevernije
<ivoks> sad ce veliki...
 * CrazyLemon osjetio potres
 * jelly uvijek misli da je tramvaj, iako ne radi ni zivi blizu istog
<CrazyLemon> http://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/europe/ 4.8
<jelly> al drago mi je vidit da je irc brzi od vala potresa, pa i za sekundicu
<BotaniCar> Na Kozjaku se nish ne trese
<obruT> BotaniCar: sta si gore ? snimas neki film ili ?
<BotaniCar> obruT: ja sam bio na Kozjaku ( Zagrebackom) i prije nego je onaj anonimus-jebac proslavio drugi kozjak :)
<obruT> BotaniCar: aha :) pa proslavi ti ovaj :)
<BotaniCar> Imam mali i neposlusan pimpek, uz to sam ruzan :) 
<ivoks> ne radi rba
<ivoks> RBA!!!!!!!!!!!
<ivoks> Trenutno nedostupno.
<ivoks> pa jeb...
<BotaniCar> Nish ti ne radi, ili samo ebanking ? meni se naslovnica ucitala unutar ... 5 sekundi 
<ivoks> autorizacija ActivKey USB uređajem ili SmartCard karticom
<ivoks> Trenutno nedostupno.
<ivoks> autorizacija tokenom
<ivoks> Trenutno nedostupno.
<BotaniCar> za iDirect imaju obavijest na naslovnici .. jbg
<ivoks> dostupan je samo front page
<ivoks> https://direkt.rba.hr/wps/ib-retail-web/login?language=hr
<ivoks> The requested object does not exist on this server. The link you followed is either outdated, inaccurate, or the server has been instructed not to let you have it. Please inform the site administrator of the referring page.
<BotaniCar> "sve" radi, samo iDirect ne. 
<Mmike> "RBA ubrzano radi na otklanjanju poteškoća koje uzrokuju privremenu nedostupnost RBA iDIREKT servisa."
<Mmike> :D
<Mmike> jaizza potrgala :)
<BotaniCar> Da, nema je ni u jednom komunikacijskom mediju :) To je kad imaju ozbiljan database engine :) 
<ivoks> meni se cini da je rba pod dosom
<ivoks> jer im se i pocetna stranica teli
<ivoks> sve se teli
<ivoks> ziher su napravili network loop :)
<Mmike> o vraze
<Mmike> rt.canonical.com sam si namjestio na hrvatski
<Mmike> kreten :D
<Mmike> ivoks, di ti filtriras @canonical.com emajl, u TBu?
<ivoks> proradilo za token \o/
<weshmashian> mornin'
 * ravilov -u je cijeli internet (a i intranet) strasno spor danas
<ravilov> sigurno to ima nekakve veze sa rba servisima
<BotaniCar> Srba servisi su krivi ! 
<jelly> bRBA
<BotaniCar> :)
<jelly> ko sto veli stari poznanik Marijo, BRB znaci "brz reboot"
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> bemti uskrs gori je od bozica i nove godine
<jelly> SilverSpace: sto se tice gihta, ili sto se tice komercijalizacije?
<SilverSpace> gihta
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> ae :-)
<SilverSpace> a bilo mi je tak dobro prije uskrsa
<jelly> mama me uputila u nesto sto nisam probao do sad: mladi cesnjak
<jelly> ko mladi luk, samo bolje
<SilverSpace> je ove godine sam ga vec hrpu konzumirao 
<SilverSpace> taj cesnjak je iz sjemena 
<BotaniCar|2> Mladi cesnjak ? You live and learn 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: moras ostaviti jednog da sjeme dobije i onda to sjeme posadis mislim na jesen 
<SilverSpace> i taj je najbolji 
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: imam ja rodbine po selu za uzicat' i sjeme i cesnjak, samo do danas nisam znao sto zicat' :) 
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> glupi amis
<ravilov> sad ni amis vise ne valja
<ravilov> ni bnet
<ravilov> sta je ostalo?
<ravilov> najbolje odspoji internet i gotovo
<ravilov> no brain no pain
<tonil> Mmike, SilverSpace za vas 
<BotaniCar|2> hmm, internetless office, sounds better than reality :) 
<tonil> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GNrS9RHMc-I
<datase> tonil: Title: fry and laurie F1 driver, Views: 203023, Rating: 99.024392%
<BotaniCar|2> I prava, mesnata, tajnica :) 
<tonil> hahaha kralj
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jel ti kaj pomoglo napajanje
<Mmike> SilverSpace, je, radi vec
<Mmike> ljubim u oko :)
<BotaniCar|2> Nadam se da napajate sebe, nekim alkoholom :) 
<jelly> $DEITY, ne u radno vrijeme 
<Mmike> kak' je gmail u babani
<Mmike> uzas uzas
<jelly> ?
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: zakaj ne o radnog vremena, nemoraju se pretakati :) 
<BotaniCar|2> ono, aperitiFcek i to 
<jelly> aperit-i-pifcek
<BotaniCar|2> :)
<ravilov> ni gmail vise ne valja?
<ravilov> Mmike je danas ocigledno u gunjdalo modu
 * ravilov samo ceka da Mmike pocne sam sebe pljuvat
<Mmike> gmail nikad nije valjao
<Mmike> al' eto, sad se mora
<Mmike> pa se patim 
<Mmike> razmazi covjeka procmail/sieven
<Mmike> sieve
<ravilov> ocigledno nisi nikad koristio druge webmailove
<ravilov> gmail je jos dobar
<Mmike> ocajan
<Mmike> o-ca-jan
<Mmike> koristio sam squirell
<Mmike> ruzan do bola, al' jednostavan i funkcionalan
<Mmike> roundcube je vrlo ok
<jelly> gmail ima dobre filtere i search
 * ravilov je vec odavno navikao na gmail
<ravilov> Mmike, jednom kad shvatis da gmail nije ni izbliza samo mail (kao recimo squirrel), mozda ti bude lakse :)
<Mmike> jelly, dobre filtere?
<Mmike> jelly, upravo to mi najvise smeta
<SilverSpace> nemoj dobices yahoo pa da vidis kaj je mail :)
<Mmike> 1001 nepotrebno sranje
<SilverSpace> same kukas
<Mmike> jelly, kak da filtriram po arbitrary headeru?
<ravilov> pa da
<ravilov> gundjalo mode
<Mmike> pa kad je sranje, sto da mu radim :)
<ravilov> Mmike, e ne znam bas da to mozes
<ravilov> ok, priznajem, sto dalje idu to ga vise useru
<ravilov> zadnje govance koje su ugradili je onaj neki lightbox za gledanje slika iz maila
<ravilov> onak
<Mmike> ravilov, kak mogu?
<ravilov> to bi radije da nikad nisam morao koristit
<ravilov> Mmike, rekoh da *ne* mozes
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> ne citam
<ravilov> ko i uvijek :p
<ravilov> iako
<ravilov> ima sanse
<Mmike> jel' jasno sad zasto je gmail los? :)
<ravilov> navodno ako u filteru pod "has the words" upises header:value, to ti je to
<ravilov> znaci upises recimo x-spam:yes i to ti filtrira po x-spam headeru
<ravilov> Mmike, rekao bi da nema mogucnosti kao procmail, ne bi rekao da je los, osobno nisam nikad bas imao potrebu filtrirati tako detaljno
<Mmike> nope
<Mmike> imas predefinirane stvari koje mogu ic unutra
<Mmike> X-Big-Dick: nemre
<ravilov> kak ne
<ravilov> kak predefinirane stvari
<ravilov> pa obicno text polje, upises sta hoces
<Mmike> jasta
<Mmike> al' ne radi 
<Mmike> https://support.google.com/mail/answer/7190?hl=en
<ravilov> "Some of the most useful operators are listed below."
<ravilov> nije to nikakvo ogranicenje
<ravilov> i dalje mozes filtrirat i po drugim stvarima
<ravilov> zasto tebi ne radi, ne znam
<ravilov> primijeti da header mora bit malim slovima i ne smije imat razmak iza :
<Mmike> da, ali
<Mmike> mah
<ravilov> ok, po kojem headeru pokusavas filtrirat? stvarno big dick ili?
<ravilov> o budale, neki lik na xda ima ovo za potpis: https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-No2b00O9Vfs/UxZlaWc32uI/AAAAAAAAL8Y/Uq1lwjT7P7Y/s1024/signature.png
<SilverSpace> http://www.vecernji.hr/svijet/potres-jacine-48-pogodio-sloveniju-treslo-se-i-u-zagrebu-934290
<Mmike> ravilov, zakaj je to opce bitno sad? :)
<Mmike> bitno je da ne mogu filtrirat po arbitrary headeru
<Mmike> List-Id: mogu
<Mmike> X-Mailinglist ne mogu
<ravilov> Mmike, pa nije bitno, samo sam htio probat kod sebe
<ravilov> da se uvjerim da ne radi
<BotaniCar|2> ravilov je htio probati BigDick kod sebe, da se uvjeri da ne radi :) TMI
<ravilov> ovi novinari su bas smijesni
<ravilov> naslov kaze jacine 4.7
<ravilov> url kaze jacine 4.8
<ravilov> tekst kaze jacine 4.8
<BotaniCar|2> a zavod za mjerenja kaze da se nista nije desilo :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<ravilov> http://mashable.com/2014/04/21/nokia-oyj-microsoft-mobile-oy/
<hrvoje> Mmike: da gmailu fali dosta headera :( nas su isto prebacili tam
<SilverSpace> ravilov: nis neocekivano
<hrvoje> Mmike: imapfilter + offlinimap mi je trenutno najbolja kombinacija za mail
<Mmike> hrvoje, gmailu fali cuda toga :/
<Mmike> al' bitno da imam circles
<Mmike> i conversations
<Mmike> i 
<Mmike> picke materine :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> ja imam svoj mail na svom serveru i sieve gore - najbolja stvar ikad
<hrvoje> Mmike: da nisam ni ja presretan, i dobar dio ekipe ali eto
<drj_cro> pa gledaj gmail prek svog servera pa si ga podesi kak zelis
<Mmike> drj_cro, to mi je palo na pamet :0
<Mmike> da sav mail forwardiram s gmaila nekud sebi, rewriteam from header, i vozi misko :)
<hrvoje> Mmike: imapfilter i offlineimap :)
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: de,reci... a kaj opce trebas da su ti hederi vazni ? 
<Mmike> hrvoje, sieve :)
<hrvoje> BotaniCar|2: lakse je filtrirat
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, filtrirat mail po headerima
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: spijun amerikanski :)
<hrvoje> ako imas hrpu mejlova
<BotaniCar|2> hrvoje: pitam jer je moj user case vecinom da znam tocno sto trazim, samo ne znam gdje mi je ; pa mi headeri nisu nesto bitni 
<hrvoje> BotaniCar|2: npr, ja sa Launchpada i Githuba dobijam mejlove za sve bugove, i MergeProposale i Pull Requeste sto je dosta, a mogu samo filtrirati one koji se direktno ticu mene 
<hrvoje> ili me netko pinga za review ili mi odradi review i komentira
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, kaj, 129834129784 mailova u inboxu? :D
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: ne podbadam, iskreno sam radoznao .. velim, moj usecase nje kao tvoj 
<hrvoje> ove ostale onda mogu pogledat ie. nizi su prioritet, a takodjer me zanimaju
<Mmike> pa pitam, kaj ti sve zavrsava u inboxu i tamo stoji?
<Mmike> ja dobijem preko 300 mailova dnevno s raznih mailinglista
<Mmike> pa nisma lud da to ne filtriram po folderima
<hrvoje> da + jos mailing liste :)
<ravilov> ja isto dobivam hrpu raznoraznih mailova, ali trenutne gmailove mogucnosti filtriranja me skroz zadovoljavaju
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: ja imam zasebne accounte za helpdesk, mail/news liste, privatnu i poslovnu postu. Dijelom da ne naraste do neodrzivosti, dijelom jer su neki accounti dijeljeni radi suradnje. Imam zilion mailova u svakom, no vecinom znam sto hocu, pa isfiltriram po nekom kljucu iz mailboxa u kojem to mora biti. 
<ravilov> mozda sam samo jednostavan :)
<hrvoje> ravilov: ok je kad se naviknes, ali kad se naviknes da imas neke filtere i prebacis se na gmail onda ti fale 
<ravilov> https://scontent-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc3/t1.0-9/970205_10152371636252661_2267619366265406793_n.jpg
<ravilov> staro ali fora
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> opet citam CVe
<ivoks> nevjerojatno mi je koliko ekipe salje docx i doc CVe linux kompaniji
<ivoks> naravno, unutra samo iskustvo rada na windowsu
<ivoks> software skills: excel
<banderaz> ja znam instalirat Ubuntu, jel mogu dobit poso?
<BotaniCar|2> ivoks: di je bed ako ti posaljem zivotopis s docx ekstenzijom ? Nije da nemresh otvoriti 
<ivoks> uvijek mozes probati banderaz 
<banderaz> docx je standard
<banderaz> samo njubovi to nemreju otvorit
<ivoks> BotaniCar|2: pa nije bed, ali treba malo misliti unaprijed; to je kao da se javljas na posao u microsoft i posaljes ODF format
<BotaniCar|2> mislim, ne zajebavam, danas sam sheficu pitao kaj ima protiv odt privitaka, nije bas imala kaj odgovoriti 
<ivoks> banderaz: docx nije standard
<BotaniCar|2> ivoks: meni je to bedastoca u ravni obaveznog dress codea , ni jedno ne pomaze u procjeni
<ivoks> banderaz: odt/odf je standard
<ivoks> docx je samo container
<ivoks> a unutra moze biti dokument pisan po razlicitim standardima
<ivoks> ms offici ne zapisuju iste docx-e
<BotaniCar|2> banderaz: kad smo vec kod toga, si probao kad docx preimenovati u zip i otvoriti ? Bush pal na rit
<banderaz> davno probah, davno padoh
<OneKorea> zato ja saljem zivotopis u LaTeXu uvijek
<BotaniCar|2> e,da, to kaj docx nije unatrag kompatabilan , to bi mogao biti razlog da ne saljem zivotopis u tom formatu :D
<banderaz> ja vjerujem u TXT only
<ivoks> velim, docx nije format
<banderaz> os nes banglades
<BotaniCar|2> Doduse, office 2010 i oviji imaju embedanu mogucnost exporta u PDF pa je pitanje bilo figurativno
<ivoks> postoji format koji se zove OfficeOpen (made by Microsoft)
<ivoks> niti jedan office suite na svijetu ne zapisuje u tom formatu
 * banderaz mrzi formatiranje
<ivoks> ms se pokusava prilagoditi svojem standardu, ali ne mijenjaju ime ekstenzije
<ivoks> i onda je docx kanta za sve
<OneKorea> jel LaTeX životopisi odmah dobivaju posao?
<BotaniCar|2> da, da se maknu u recycle
<ivoks> OneKorea: latex zivotopis bi kod mene bio veliki plus
<ivoks> OneKorea: ali to je nebitno za cloud konzultanta :)
<api984> napisi zivotopis u qbasicu… :D
<ravilov> <BotaniCar|2> ivoks: meni je to bedastoca u ravni obaveznog dress codea , ni jedno ne pomaze u procjeni
<ravilov> bullshit
<ravilov> odabirom slanja u odredjenom formatu vec stvaras sliku o sebi
<api984> ma pdf i dosta je…. 
<ivoks> pa meni dodje da ni ne otvaram doc formate
<ivoks> samo pdf CVi sadrze znanje koji meni treba
<ivoks> svi doc CVi su iskljucivo windows, mozda nesto cisco i to je to
<BotaniCar|2> Sam rekao, convert to PDF ! Jos imam zicu za pogodit' :) 
<ravilov> eto, osim inicijalnog dojma tu je ocigledno i neka statistika :)
<api984> napisi u openofficeu i export pdf
<ivoks> pa to ljudi i rade
<ivoks> nije poanta da to bude extra lijepo
<ivoks> poanta je da pokazes da razumijes gdje se javljas na posao
<api984> onaj ko je lijen posalje linked in public profile :D
<banderaz> ja sam napravio PDF cv koji saljem okolo
<ivoks> ako se javljas u open source firmu, ne mozes ocekivati da ce oni imati closed source proizvod
<banderaz> a za profilnu fotku sam stavio sliku hackera
<api984> heheh
<api984> ok tema je CV ili ima nesto zanimljivo za poslat molbu za delo mozda;….. 
<banderaz> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_IsAeR4ooQUw/S72eoHyAwmI/AAAAAAAAADw/qEIBJfD1OAM/s1600/black_hat.jpg
<api984> sta se primaju admini di mozda…. 
<banderaz> tu sam stavio
<ravilov> banderaz, vec smo shvatili da trolas gdje stignes
<ravilov> nista novo
<ravilov> bahato
<banderaz> a ja ozbiljan..
<ravilov> i ja isto
<api984> ima sta novog…. 
<ravilov> api984, ako si dosao tu po osobnu zabavu, na krivom si mjestu
<BotaniCar|2> banderaz: mozda bi imao vise uspjeha da si stavio https://academy.redhat.com/img/log-in_corner_shadowman.gif 
<api984> netko je zivahan…. 
<api984> dosao sam se posrat ovdje na ubuntu irc kanalu i povuc vodu
<banderaz> BotaniCar|2 apdejtat cu, ta mi se vise svidja
<BotaniCar|2> api984: Je, a racun za vodu ne placas. Nema pustanja 
<api984> :D
<api984> ako ne vodom tada plinom
 * jelly salje logove kanala na uprava@uniline
<api984> samo salji bouncat cu ih 
<ivoks> i kad pisete CVe, nemojte pisati price
<api984> bored…. nista zanimljivog i zabavnog… wasting my time here anyway…. pozz
<ivoks> ne treba napisati svaki detalje svega sto znate
<banderaz> ivoks fakat si zahtjevan
<ivoks> to je samo dobronamjerni savjet
<obruT> a stavljanje fotki u grudnjaku ak imam dobre sise ?
 * Mmike ima CV u latexu
<Mmike> obruT, ne valja, probo ja. 
<Mmike> cudno te gledaju, zovu te samo da te vide i onda te offukare
<obruT> Mmike: nisu te primili :)
<SilverSpace> 519 stavki, ukupno 14,0 MB
<obruT> nadje se za latex finih CV class-a
<obruT> vis, ja nisam svoj dopunjavao godinama, moro bi ga iskopat
<SilverSpace> obruT: lol
<ravilov> obruT, mogao bi ti trebat uskoro? :)
<ravilov> https://scontent-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc1/t1.0-9/1978634_795274550493558_1165814929232815183_n.jpg
<SilverSpace> obruT: kak si proso uskrsnji giht
<SilverSpace> bemti ne mogu stajat koliko mi koljeno naoteklo
<SilverSpace> http://www.vecernji.hr/slavonija/zmija-se-vozila-vlakom-za-osijek-putnici-se-tiskali-uz-strojovodu-934365
<ravilov> zmija nije imala kartu
<ravilov> kak se samo usudi
<banderaz> belouskica
<banderaz> ko klinci smo se igrali sa njima
<banderaz> "Dok su je vatrogasci hvatali u mrežu, dvadesetak putnika “tiskalo” se uz strojovođu u prednjem dijelu vlaka i kroz prozor gledalo kada će zrak biti čist."
<banderaz> ah te danasnje generacije..
<banderaz> da je bio koji Pravi Muz, primio bi je za rep i sik kroz prozor
<jelly> za rep?!
<banderaz> a ne zvat cijelu vatrogasnu postrojbu
<jelly> zmija se hvata za glavu valjda 
<banderaz> ovo nije otrovnica
<banderaz> scapis je za rep i sam povuces u smjeru u kojem zelis da odleti xD
<jelly> ko da su oni to znali
<jelly> tj. da su znali, ne bi se bojali
<banderaz> gradska deca
<banderaz> mogli su zguglat na smartfonovima
<BotaniCar|2> Kaj citam na 'rvacki i slovenski telekom traze kupca ? A, znaci ovo s obruTovim CVom nije bila zeka :) 
<banderaz> koji je to rvacki telekom?
<BotaniCar|2> mislio sam na nazivlje, ne na stvarne vlasnicke pakete
<jelly> di to citas
<BotaniCar|2> http://www.zurnalisti.com/americko-iskrcavanje-na-balkanu/
<banderaz> treba njemce unistit
<banderaz> ja sam smislio pakleni plan kak cu ih dokrajcit
<BotaniCar|2> Clanak tematski i nije nesto vezan uz provajdere, ovo mi je samo upalo u oko medj redovima 
<jelly> FUD
<BotaniCar|2> Nadam se
<jelly> DT nema zasto traziti izlaznu strategiju ovdje, kad kontrolira trziste
<BotaniCar|2> Iako, intrigantan je dio gdje spominje N1 u hrvatskoj, i to da (ako se pojave u pravo vrijeme) ih politicari nece stici ucijeniti prije prvog kruga izbora
<jelly> o tom kad ih vidim na telki
<obruT> SilverSpace: zasad je dobro... cekam jos par dana da vidim hoce li nateknuti stogod :)
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: u stvari ne kontroliraju nista, ako je istina ovo kaj ministar prica da ce ih stisnuti da vrate optiku
<BotaniCar|2> Al,da, FUD je dok se ne dokaze suprotno
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: ne vidim kako bi vlada mogla natjerati HT da investira u nesto sto im se uopce ne isplati
<BotaniCar|2> Prijetnjom da ce postaviti stvari tako da im sve postane neisplativo ?
<jelly> (kao korisniku, daj $DEITY da bude tako... ali)
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: ako im sve postane neisplativo tek _onda_ nece biti razvoja
<BotaniCar|2> cuj, kad bi postalo neisplativo prirodnim putem, to je tako. No ako ti je postalo neisplativo jer je to pritisak da napravis nesto, vjerojatno bi razmotrio to napraviti, pa da se profitabilnost vrati 
<BotaniCar|2> Mislim, para koju skupe je nemala, tako da poluga profita postoji
<jelly> Znači, napredna hrvatska digitalna mreža za emitiranje u eteru, zapravo je zaustavila razvoj – zrakom se može slati dvanaest ili dvadeset tv-programa # bullshit, s brojem kanala koji smo imali alocirani (8-10) ide bar 40-50 programa, samo jednostavno nema tko bi to zakupio
<jelly> razvoj nije zaustavljen tehnicki nego $$$
<BotaniCar|2> Bit cu toliko slobodan pa cu tvoj komentar proslijediti autoru, ako se slazes ?
<jelly> rekao bih da je Kuljiš, kojeg cijenim još iz Danasa, spojio 2 nevezane price i jos 2 izmislio da popuni kolumnu
<BotaniCar|2> Nije nemoguce, velim, ako se slazes - idem podbost' covjeka :) 
<jelly> bodi ga svojom analizom, ne mojom
<BotaniCar|2> Pa, moja se analiza clanka te tematike nije ni dotakla jer nemam info koji ti , ocito , imas 
<jelly> pa, nemam nikakav poseban info.  Samo se sjecam koliko se kanala trosilo prije na svakoj lokaciji, i koliko sad ide u jedan mux
<BotaniCar|2> Mislim da si i pre-jak naglasak stavio na tu recenicu jer se pasus prije ogradio da (mu) je TV-distribucija jos i najmanje bitna.
<obruT> ja mislim da je Kuljis malo zabrijao
<jelly> dobro, al onda nek to ne koristi kao argument
<obruT> odnosno napravio je kupus od tehnologija, a da ni sam ocito ne razumije bas najbolje o cemu je rijec
<BotaniCar|2> Taman da je sve o svemu krivo rekao, mene njegove stilske figure oduseve: "kad te pregazi kamion, više te nije briga za prehladu koju možeš dobiti dok ležiš na cesti."
<jelly> mislim da je krenuo od zaključka (s kojim bi se i složio, na dulji rok) i išao hvatati premise koje odgovoraju
<ravilov> nema boljih znanstvenih radova od onih kojima je svrha dokazivanje a ne testiranje pretpostavki
<BotaniCar|2> Da
<BotaniCar|2> RUT , JES' TU ?! http://www.openbsdfoundation.org/ vidze BSDlije, rade na LibreSSLu
<jelly> srecom, kolumna nije znanstveni rad
<BotaniCar|2> Haha, ma koliko neki novinari gledali na njih kao Sveto Pismo :) 
<rut> reci muffin 
<rut> radim . ne zajebavam se ja ko ti 
<rut> da mi skripte sve rade .. pa cak i nos kopaju :)
<rut> (da ne spominjem sto drugo) 
<rut> :P
<BotaniCar|2> picokop :) 
<BotaniCar|2> ma, sjetih te se, vidim da BSD ekipa radi na SSLu , pa da podijelim 
<rut> e bas si srce .. da me se netko sjeti 
<SilverSpace> bemti holding poslali mi kovertu da sam im pretplatio 30 lipa 
<rut> jos 18min i gas
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: al zas se ne zove Open... ah!
<jelly> OpenOpenSSL
<BotaniCar|2> :D
<BotaniCar|2> the_real_OpenSSl
<BotaniCar|2> nije catchy 
<ravilov> WideOpenSSL
<rut> :))))))))))) . evo ga .. win 8.1 & bsd na uefi .. radi mali ko zmaj :)
<ravilov> otvoren za sve napade
<BotaniCar|2> http://www.libressl.org/ #dizajneri negdje vriste kad vide ComicSans :) 
<SilverSpace> vise ih kosta koverta i ispis A4 lista
<rut> sto se sprdate sa openbsd-om .. aaa
<rut> dajte te forkove i drekove linux-a pogledajte 
<BotaniCar|2> Fucka se njima sto se sprdamo, dok god koristimo i priznamo da je njihovo kad nas se stisne :)
<ravilov> openssl nije free?
<BotaniCar|2> ravilov: referenciras se na to sto naglasavaju da je njihova ( LibreSSL) implementacija besplatna ? Mozda to treba shvatiti kao najavu da ce postojati i komercijalna edicija?
<obruT> ak ce netko reinventat neki openssl, nek slozi taj api kak spada... i dokumentira po mogucnosti
<obruT> programirat nesto s tim je PITA
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: slobodna?
 * BotaniCar|2 se ode samokazniti besplatnom pivom i slobodnim misljenjem
<jelly> blink tagovi mi ne rade :-|
<BotaniCar|2> :) 
 * jelly morao kolegi objasnjavati zasto je comic sans omrazen
<ravilov> spomeni amaterski izradjene pozivnice na djecje rodjendane
<BotaniCar|2> Meni , u stvari, ni sad nije jasno zakaj svi mrze taj font :) 
 * BotaniCar|2 pogleda jellya u iscekivanju :)
<ravilov> openbsdfoundation.org to drugacije formulirao
<ravilov> [...] and LibreSSL (the OpenBSD fork of OpenSSL).
 * ravilov -u je jasno ali ne da mu se ulaziti u problematiku
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/wWqL5x
<SilverSpace> zali boze papira trositi
<ravilov> neka, nije bed
<ravilov> sve smo to mi ostali porezni obveznici vec (pre)platili
<ravilov> er, ne porezni nego rezijski
<ravilov> whatever
<SilverSpace> velikodusno im to poklanjam
<ravilov> samo ih ti bogati
<ravilov> ustvari tko zna, mozda im uspijes smrdat saldo pa nece moc zatvorit knjigovodstvo na kraju
<ravilov> imat ce neobjasnjivih 30lp viska
<SilverSpace> eto to je tebi manje :)
<ravilov> ha
<ravilov> SilverSpace, obruT, neke budale po vasem ukusu :)  https://www.facebook.com/sasstank/posts/10152429551464026
<obruT> ravilov: lame... ;) ovo je akcija :) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Bt-NqV4Gq8
<datase> obruT: Title: Dakine World   Facebook 1, Views: 1331444, Rating: 98.45136%
<ravilov> obruT, ne fala, meni je i ono dovoljno vratolomno
<ravilov> i suludo
<Vlado9A3CY> nemrem to gledat :D
<obruT> sto je najbolje, frajera je frka :)
<obruT> nije mu bas svejedno :)
<ivoks> budala, zaboravio novcanik
<ivoks> sad nemam s cim do pekare
<obruT> ja uvijek idem u pekaru bez novcanika
<obruT> sta ce mi tamo ?
<jelly> ah, jedan od onih koji drze sitnis u dzepu
<obruT> ja sve pare drzim u dzepu :)
<obruT> u novcaniku su samo dokumenti i papirici :)
<obruT> iako da, te "sve pare" su ionako sitnis :)
<Mmike> ja idem pjeske u pekaru
<Mmike> ivoks, onaj perko, to je od ice frend, putnik :D
<Mmike> s/od ice/icin
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> razmisljam da uzmem ovo za 1000$
<ivoks> pa da budem sponzor :)
<ivoks> imam dvije kune, a gladan
<Mmike> koja ironija
<Mmike> tu bi dao soma dolara
<Mmike> a tam nema neg 2 kune :D
<ivoks> imam 20 kuna u dolarima :/
<ivoks> jebiga, novcanik ostao doma
 * Mmike ide skoro kupit web kameru i mirkofone i napajanja i tiple i sto sranja
 * obruT ode sastancit s kolegom...
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: nije to nista spust
<SilverSpace> ima i gorih
<SilverSpace> za gledati 
<ivoks> guglanje 'murter party' ne zavrsi bas dobro :)
<ivoks> pogotovo slike
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_gik_NV21m4
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Descente mondial VTT de Venosc, Views: 400912, Rating: 95.71906%
<SilverSpace> ivoks: kaj fali
<ivoks> gugl kod mene misli da sam ja mislio murder party
<jelly> ubojica
<SilverSpace> :)
<ravilov> Mmike, daj uzmi i lemilicu i varilicu i busilicu i ostale ice
<Mmike> Podzjeti me na vic sad
<Mmike> 'kak se zove zena od brus lija?'
<Mmike> 'brusilica'!
<Mmike> a kak se zove zena od Dzorza Busha?
<Mmike> Barbara.
<ravilov> oooookay
<SilverSpace> hm
<Mmike> gotov prvi radni dan :)
<weshmashian> Mmike: jesi strgo kaj vec?
<weshmashian> Mmike: ako nisi onda ko da nisi nis ni delal!
<Mmike> weshmashian, jok jos
<weshmashian> Mmike: uzmi sve lose sto si tu naucil i uvjeri ih da je to Bas Super (tm) :)
<Mmike> polako
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> idem kupit kameru
<Mmike> moram imat kameru
<Mmike> aj vidjamo se :)
<ipozgaj> Mmike: di sad radis
<ravilov> Mmike, ides kupit kameru... vidimo se... to ti doslovno? :)
<ravilov> ipozgaj, rekao bi da sad radi kao potrcko nekakav :)
<ravilov> tak bar izgleda
<ipozgaj> :D
<markosejic> D Dan
<ravilov> gdje u zg (po mogucnosti sto blize centru) nabavit brusni papir?
<ravilov> znam da ima u bauhausu i pevecu ali to mi onak, daleko
<jelly> najblizoj zeljezariji
<ravilov> hmmm
<jelly> also mozda boje i lakovi
<ravilov> jos jedan uvjet
<ravilov> da radi bar do 8 :)
<ravilov> tj. da stignem sad otic
<jelly> zato nisam rekao "vidi uz plac"
<SilverSpace> boje i lakovi
<banderaz> thefacebook.com
<banderaz> faco
<ivoks> ste vidli ovo
<ivoks> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=414143985374858
<ivoks> ahahahahahahaha
<ravilov> to mercator kupio getro
<ravilov> ko da se sjecam nekih prica ali sad me zateklo
<jelly> ravilov: nije li bilo obrnuto, tj. vlasnik getroa je kupio mercator?
<ravilov> pojma
<ravilov> znam samo da sam upravo bio u getrou
<ravilov> i svuda pise getro
<ravilov> i to je oduvijek bio getro
<ravilov> a na racunu pise mercator
<banderaz> nije bitno, ionak cu ih ja kupit oba kad se obogatim
<banderaz> jelly na kojem kucnom broju u sokologradskoj radis
<banderaz> samo nemoj rec na 80
<ravilov> ipozgaj, ne koristis ti bas taj svoj mac
<ipozgaj> ?
<ravilov> stalno se uspava
<ipozgaj> aa ovo sad sam slucajno otkinuo power cable :D
<ipozgaj> cek, sto napise govno?
<ravilov> nije ni cudo onda da ti baterija traje 10+ sati kad ga ne koristis
<ravilov> :p
<ravilov> napise
<banderaz> * ipozgaj (~ipozgaj@mpk-nat-7.thefacebook.com) Quit (Quit: My MacBook Pro has gone to sleep. ZZZzzz…)
<ipozgaj> fak
<ipozgaj> treba sad naci u Textual gdje se to makne
<ravilov> strasno
<ravilov> mogao bi bar neki posteni klijent koristit :p
<ipozgaj> ovaj je super
<ipozgaj> definitivno najbolji GUI klijent za Mac
<ipozgaj> inace irssi koristim
<ravilov> pa zasto gui?
<ravilov> treba ti grafika za silnu multimediju sto dolazi arhaicnim text protokolom? :)
<ipozgaj> zato jer bi inace vrtio irssi na dev serveru, onda mi ne skace ove growl notifikacije
<ipozgaj> onda se moram zajebavati to slagati
<ipozgaj> to mi je glavni razlog
<ipozgaj> ravilov: cisti text, ali ovaj npr embeda slike :)
<ipozgaj> posalji mi url na neku sliku pa ti posaljem sshot]
<ravilov> bljak :)
<ravilov> ma znam kak izgleda
<ravilov> reci cu Mmikeu da ti posalje neki penis :p
<ipozgaj> :P
<ravilov> slozi plugin za irssi da komunicira sa growl
<ravilov> preko term escape sekvenci
<ravilov> ili naruci jos jedan lap da bude samo za irc u fullscreen :p
<ivoks> pozdrav
<ipozgaj> ravilov: ma imao sam tailer za logove, no nije to to
<ipozgaj> zasto bih se mucio sa time kad postoji sasvim pristojan gui klijent
<ravilov> eh, ok je osim kad mu dodje vrijeme za powernap :p
<ravilov> ipozgaj, sup
<ravilov> er
<ravilov> ivoks, sup
<ravilov> sta morate pocet na isto slovo
<ipozgaj> eh, trebao sam si promijeniti nick
<ipozgaj> tu svi imaju problema s time haha
<ravilov> ipozgaj-asleeped? :p
<Mmike> ipozgaj, canonical :)
<ipozgaj> lulz
<Mmike> a cuj :)
<Mmike> bilo je pitanje dana :)
<ipozgaj> sad cu ja pitati isto sto si ti mene dok sam promijenio posao
<ipozgaj> "a jel? cuo sam da ti propada firma?" :D
<Mmike> koja Erste? :D
<Mmike> tj: koja, Erste? :D
<ipozgaj> ne, trenutna :D
<Mmike> A, to
<Mmike> Tesko mi je to sad rec :) Pitaj me za mjesec/dva
<Mmike> Koliko sam vidio, ne cini se tako :D
<Mmike> AL' imam webcam sad :)
<Mmike> i eto sad
<Mmike> imam mailove koji dolaze sa vakim headerom: X-Launchpad-Bug: distribution=ubuntu; sourcepackage=sosreport; component=main;
<Mmike>  status=New; importance=Undecided; assignee=None; 
<Mmike> I kak da to filtriram u gmailu?
<Mmike> Nikak! :)
<jelly-home> Mmike: te fore sa reverznom psihologijom ti pale mozda prva tri-cetiri puta
<Mmike> jelly, erm... ha? :)
<jelly-home> sad cu samo reci ak nemres skuziti filtriranje po headeru i gmailu, onda si bedak
<jelly-home> u* gmailu
<Mmike> jelly, nemas kaj skuzit, to jednostavno nije moguce
<Mmike> no-can-do
<jelly-home> a-ha
<Mmike> A nije a-ha, nema tu ficuru gmaijl
<ipozgaj> koristi IMAP iz nekog normalnog klijenta
<jelly-home> mmhmm
<ipozgaj> a ne tog govna :)
<ipozgaj> pa lokalno filtriraj
<Mmike> ipozgaj, yup, al' onda imam filtriranje u MUA
<Mmike> a to mi banana
<jelly-home> gmail je sasvim ok klijent, kad bi bar moj webmail radio tak
<Mmike> jelly-home, roundcube ima sieve plugin i mosh filtrirat mail na mnoge nacine
<jelly-home> kompliciran je
<Mmike> gmail, osim sto ima i chat i circles i fun stuff i pizde materine, nema filtriranje maila po headerima
<jelly-home> mislim, sieve je kompliciran
<jelly-home> nisam jos instalirao plugin 
<Mmike> Za korisnika tuduma malcice je, da
<Mmike> jednostavniji no procmail u svakom slucaju :)
<Mmike> ipozgaj, mislim da ce se za tjedan-dva desiti da cu sve mailove fwdat na svoj mail server i onda tamo radit filterovanje k'o gospodin covjek :D
<ipozgaj> nah, MUA side filtering + IMAP
<SilverSpace> http://www.vecernji.hr/svijet/biden-u-ukrajini-lavrov-optuzuje-kijev-za-gruba-krsenja-sporazuma-934257
<ivoks> Mmike: zato ja ne koristim gmail :)
<Mmike> ivoks, :P
<ivoks> i, kak je bilo prvi dan na poslu?
<ivoks> novom poslu
<ivoks> Mmike: ^
<Mmike> pa ono
<Mmike> vrlo zbunjujuce :)
<Mmike> 101 nova stvar :)
<ivoks> http://www.piware.de/2014/04/booting-ubuntu-with-systemd-test-packages-available/
<Mmike> a retka pajtona nisam vidio jos :)
<ivoks> da, imati ces nesto vremena da se snadjes
<ivoks> SilverSpace: Medvedev prijeti zbog Mastercarda
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> o jeb...
<ivoks> ovi odustaju od trazenja aviona u moru
<ivoks> sad ce ga traziti na kopnu; vele da je mozda ipak sletio
<ivoks> idem
<Mmike> de ces
<Mmike> pa tek si doso
 * Mmike slaze rodbini komp
<Mmike> cak ce i unity dobit gore
<Mmike> pa da vidmo :D
<banderaz> ja stavim win 7 enterprise
<banderaz> i svi sretni
<Mmike> ma
<Mmike> google talk video dreck plugin ne radi na googletu beta
<Mmike> nego samo na pravom
<Mmike> pa jebate riza
<Mmike> instaliram ubuntu sa sticka
<Mmike> i opet zastane
<Mmike> ak/da sad sprzim na DVD radilo bi ok
<Mmike> imal' nacina da neke usere sakrijem u kdm/gdm/lightdm/kojivecdmu?
<Vlado9A3CY> Mmike, na ovom pc-u na kojem sam sada sam svojevremeno mogao ubuntu (12.04) instalirati samo s alternativnog diska, isto tako sada nedavno xubuntu (12.04). USB stick je zapinjao, jednako kao i klasicni opticki diskovi, kao posljedica predpotopne egzoticne ati graficke ...
<Vlado9A3CY> ali alternativni je prosao bez greske
<ravilov> pitanje za znalce
<ravilov> sta tocno znaci "vipme komplet"? sta se u tome dobije?
<ravilov> more importantly, ima li nekih skrivenih kvaka u smislu nekih ugovornih ili slicnih obveza?
<obruT> drugovi, jel koristite skype na utuntuu ? ak da, koju verziju ?
<SilverSpace> 4.2.0.11
<obruT> jebo to... cujem sebe, cujem drugu stranu, mikrofon mi definitivno radi, ali druga strana ne cuje mene
<obruT> video radi obostrano
<obruT> trebam se cuti s nekom ekipom sutra, webex ne radi, skype ne radi... za popizdit
<SilverSpace> uh
<SilverSpace> ja ga jednom pokrenuo i radio je 
<SilverSpace> inace ga ako moram koristim na iPad_u
<SilverSpace> odoh ln
<Vlado9A3CY> obruT, pa pogledaj si u postavkama... Options/Sound devices/Microphone ...
<Vlado9A3CY> kod mene je Pulse audio server (local) ... i to radi ...
<Vlado9A3CY> mozes si ukljuciti i Allow Skype to automatically adjust my mixer levels
<Vlado9A3CY> mada si ja to iskljucim jer imam stolni mikrofon kojeg volim pribliziti bas zato da ne moram imati jako mikrofonsko pojacanje zbog pozadinskih sumova (zvukova) :)
<Vlado9A3CY> odoh i ja na spavanje, laku noc
#ubuntu-hr 2014-04-23
<banderaz> <ravilov> sta tocno znaci "vipme komplet"? sta se u tome dobije?
<banderaz> uceraju ti ga u kompletu
<banderaz> say no to Pretplata
<Vlado9A3CY> jutro :)
<ivoks> dnevnik.hr otkrio logiku
<ivoks> Fotokopirali ste knjigu? Prekršili ste autorska prava
<BotaniCar|2> jutro
<rut> jutro
<rut> sto ima ?
<BotaniCar|2> ne znam di bi prvo poceo :) 
<BotaniCar|2> Sve je jednako nepostojeceg prioriteta :) Oh, good days 
<BotaniCar|2> ivoks: kak OpenStack Swift zna di mu se koji node nalazi ? Pitam jer nesto citam i autor navodi "By default, Swift places three copies of every object in as unique-as-possible locations -- first by region, then by zone, server and drive."
<BotaniCar|2> Nda, izvor: http://tinyurl.com/k64ycwn
<rut> a da nije izvor rade xhamster ?
<rut> malo prerano za te tvoje izvore muffin 
<BotaniCar|2> Nitko te ne tjera da s mog izvora pijes ! 
<ivoks> BotaniCar|2: mi koristimo ceph
<ivoks> BotaniCar|2: ali logika je ista... nodovi su mutavi i oni ne znaju sto je na njima; oni samo pisu i citaju
<ivoks> BotaniCar|2: postoji proxy ispred njih koji zna gdje je sto
<BotaniCar|2> ivoks: mene je zainteresirao dio di pise da jedan set podataka distribuira lokacijski << kak' ? GeoIP za nodove, ili ?
<BotaniCar|2> Za zone,servere,driveove je jasno 
<ivoks> region nije geo region
<ivoks> to je logicki region unutar swifta
<BotaniCar|2> Ahh
<ivoks> to moze biti gdje god ga ti stavis
<BotaniCar|2> Thx :) 
<drj_cro> jutro
<ivoks> mmmmm
<ivoks> 0,6l
<ivoks> prave crne lavazza kave
<BotaniCar|2> Iha, bu te herc drapil 
<ivoks> tak je fino da nestane za 5minuta
<ivoks> dobro dodje kad budem isao plivat za 3h
<ivoks> lol
<ivoks> imamo lika cije se ime i prezime izgovara
<ivoks> anti kajanmaki
<SilverSpace> dan
<ivoks> stalno nas mijesaju :)
<drj_cro> ivoks: rodjo neki ? :)
<BotaniCar|2> Lol :) 
<ivoks> finac
<SilverSpace> ivoks: kaj je to medvedev reko gdje 
<ivoks> SilverSpace: ?
<SilverSpace> 21:02 < ivoks> SilverSpace: Medvedev prijeti zbog Mastercarda
<SilverSpace> Lev vodi 2:1 
<SilverSpace> u finalu 
<ivoks> pa naravno da prijeti
<ivoks> zapad im je obustavio kredite
<ivoks> iznenadilo me da se i bjelorusija pocela pjeniti na rusiju
<SilverSpace> a gle sad ce svi nesto zvocat
<ivoks> mislim, rusi mogu napraviti svoju kreditnu karticu, nije to nikakav problem
<ivoks> al biti ce bezvrijedna vani
<SilverSpace> sad se tek vidi koliko je losa odlika bila da se ide ma Lev
<SilverSpace> mislili su blize radi manje putovanja ali jebiga Lev je fakat dobar gledao sam obje utakmice 
<ivoks> kakva losa odluka
<ivoks> ekipa je igrala play off
<ivoks> i ispali su od finalista druge najjace lige na svijetu
<ivoks> o cemu mi pricamo
<SilverSpace> mozda smo mogli krug vise
<ivoks> otvaraj sampanjac
<BotaniCar|2> Drito
<SilverSpace> da nije bio lev
<Mmike> pih
<Mmike> dolar je 5,397183
<banderaz> kad ga prodajes HR gamadi
<banderaz> a kad ga kupujes od njih, onda je 5,999999999999
<Mmike> u biti je 5.6, al' da :)
<Mmike> www.antibot.hr/index
<Mmike> sta je ovo :D
<banderaz> "Vaš preglednik (Opera 9.8) je zastario. To je poznato sigurnosnih propusta i nedostataka i ograničen skup značajki."
<banderaz> a sto je ovo xD
<banderaz> i njihova skripta je zastarjela
<banderaz> imadem 12.6
<banderaz> bot netovi rulaju
<SilverSpace> opera je sama po sebi zasterjela kak god da okrenes
<banderaz> navodno masno rudare
<banderaz> moja opera 12.16 gura i dalje
<banderaz> al ove nove su im govno
<Mmike> Zgodna fora s jabber chatom je da ti, nakon sto se spojis, pljune ono sto se pricalo dok te nije bilo.
<Mmike> Tog na ircu nema :)
<banderaz> ima
<banderaz> ak se implementira :)
<ivoks> Mmike: ima ako si bio away
<Mmike> pa ako si bio spojen na irc, onda da
<banderaz> na nkeim serverima ima
<banderaz> "Replaying up to 15 lines of pre-join history spanning up to 600 seconds"
<Mmike> banderaz, daj server
 * Mmike slaze thunderbird filter :/
<BotaniCar|2> Mrzim thunderbirdov nedostatak podrske za ignore na newsima 
<SilverSpace> mrzim thunderbir
<SilverSpace> d
<SilverSpace> mogo bi kinu pogledat 
<SilverSpace> f1
<BotaniCar|2> Ima mutt za windowse :) 
<Mmike> opet?
<Mmike> pa losa je utrka bila
<SilverSpace> Mmike: sa nasim komentatorima
<SilverSpace> da cujem kaj su trkeljali 
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> tja, da, to je poseban gust :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=414143985374858
<ivoks> za one koji nisu vidjeli ^
<ivoks> kapitalac.wordpress.com/2014/04/22/malverzacije-u-poticanju-zaposljavanja-iznimka-ili-pravilo/
<ivoks> pa daj si samo procitaj taj mail koji si napisao
<ivoks> naravno da posao neces dobiti
<jelly> http://kapitalac.wordpress.com/2014/04/22/malverzacije-u-poticanju-zaposljavanja-iznimka-ili-pravilo/
<ivoks> :)
<jelly> nemrem kliknut bez http://
<ivoks> jebiga, chromium izbaci http
<ivoks> https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=351716
<jelly> ha?  Chrome ga sakrije u address baru, ali kod pasteanja ga bude
<ivoks> ovisi o verziji
<ivoks> velim, ima bug koji je ispravljen 14.4.
<jelly> previse nov softver
<BotaniCar> Majku mu staru i openWRTu , trebalo mi je tjedan dana periodickih pokusaja da ga postavim .. 
<BotaniCar> sve upute zakua, morao sam palcem skuziti image aligment, da ga pripasem na FS .. 
<ivoks> Mmike nam je nesto utihnuo, bit ce da radi :)
<BotaniCar> bit ce da se shebo pa ima shefa na omiljenim kanalima na ircu :) 
<ivoks> pa tu uvijek moze trkeljat
<BotaniCar> bed mu je , bed mu je ! 
<Mmike> :P
<jelly> 2 bed Miloš ded
<ivoks> jos jednom i ide ban
<BotaniCar> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10203434671769147 # to je rejver, a ne ti :) 
<Mmike> blazeno bilo 16GB rama
<BotaniCar> Pasmater, ja sam danas pogodio zid i s 16, puko kompajler i reko mi da nabavim jos .. 
<BotaniCar> http://www.slobodnadalmacija.hr/Hrvatska/tabid/66/articleType/ArticleView/articleId/242743/Default.aspx # Ministar zamolio Vidovitog Milana za ekonomsku prognozu :)
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jidziKYG9jk
<datase> BotaniCar: Title: Brian Williams Raps "Gin and Juice", Views: 3556962, Rating: 98.679934%
<ravilov> http://danas.net.hr/hrvatska/sokantni-podaci-o-masovnom-bijegu-iz-hrvatske
<weshmashian> mornin'
<SilverSpace> https://plus.google.com/117958435602816091146/posts/Dxjn7T2Ksuz
<BotaniCar|2> hebo ga gplus i autorizacija u dva koraka, i ja koji klikam sve
<BotaniCar|2> kako bilo, SilverSpace, URL nije javan, ne vidim nish
<SilverSpace> ma da
<BotaniCar|2> Ovaj URL možda nije ispravan, post je možda izbrisan ili možda nije podijeljen s ovim računom (tzemljak@gmail.com).Možete se
<BotaniCar|2> blabla
<jelly> Možete se... *khm*
<BotaniCar|2> +1 
<weshmashian> nemres ga +1 kad ga ne vidis :P
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: je smotani :)
<BotaniCar|2> uan apao sam jellyev *khm* 
<weshmashian> juan appao?
<BotaniCar|2> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/t1.0-9/10169300_811852238842926_4520144327177124074_n.jpg #Schpeckterprise
<BotaniCar|2> E, Para, ako imas vremena, pogledaj Juan of the dead ( http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1838571/ ) 
<SilverSpace> pih
<SilverSpace> drema mi se
<weshmashian> zakon, zadnja verzija chrometa mi nece otvorit plus.google.com :)
<weshmashian> a ni fejzbuk
<weshmashian> woo
<weshmashian> morat cu cak i radit nekaj danas :)
<BotaniCar|2> Da, naci negdje stariji chrome 
<SilverSpace> weshmashian: chrome i chromium
<ravilov> sve bolje nove ficure ugradjuju
<SilverSpace> ja sam chromium izbacio koristim samo chrome sluzbeni 
<ravilov> moj firefox i dalje radi jednako dobro :p
<SilverSpace> ravilov: :)
<ravilov> ustvari bude dosadno, izbace novu verziju a ono i dalje radi
<ravilov> pa sta su radili onda??
 * BotaniCar|2 pogleda vjerni Internet Exploder i prdne u generalnom smjeru ostalih browsera
<SilverSpace> :P
<ravilov> IE se strga iz cista mira i bez upgradea
<ravilov> http://www.reddit.com/r/dating_advice/comments/23n5ab/what_is_no_one_telling_me_xposted_to_roffmychest/cgz1o1f
<BotaniCar|2> Svima osim meni .. ni-ikad nikakvih problema s njim
<ravilov> bit ce da ga uopce ne koristis, ne vidim drugo objasnjenje
<BotaniCar|2> :) 
<BotaniCar|2> Hebo ga reddit :) "One reason to choose to be in a relationship is to have a person who will do for you the things you really dislike doing" - said noone , never
<ivoks> www.njuskalo.hr/auti/vw-transporter-kamper-westfalia-oglas-354764
<ivoks> pa.. sretno :)
<BotaniCar|2> 7 kiloeura mi je puno za .. to 
<ivoks> naravno da je puno
<BotaniCar|2> i jos zadnji pogon .. 
<SilverSpace> cuj lik dode na vrata i hoce uplatnicu od struje da vidi daliimam pravo na jeftiniju struju
<BotaniCar|2> Si ga stukel ? 
<SilverSpace> tko si stai od koga 
<SilverSpace> dovidenja i hval 
<SilverSpace> jebote kad bi svakom daval podatke 
<BotaniCar|2> Dzaba im, nisi bogati politicar :) 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> bogat sam i te kako 
<BotaniCar|2> Duhom :) 
<SilverSpace> duhom 
<BotaniCar|2> Svetim :D
<SilverSpace> kako kad po potrebi :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.linuxnewshere.com.au/index.php/linux/openoffice-reaches-100-million-downloads-in-less-than-2-years.html
<SilverSpace> lol 
<SilverSpace> http://www.linuxnewshere.com.au/index.php/raspberry-pi/banana-pi-57-rasperry-pi-clone-faster-cpu-more-memory.html
<SilverSpace> banana pi
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: to je zato kaj si ti 50000puta re-downloadao softvewr, par takvih kao ti i eto ti pristojne statistike :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: nikad nisam skinuo 
<SilverSpace> prije je bio po defaultu 
<obruT> nego... jel ima kaki procesor (osjetno) jaci od atoma 330, a da trosi tak malo struje ? :)
<BotaniCar|2> Djesh jace od te pile 
<SilverSpace> ha ja cekam amd 
<SilverSpace> 25W
<obruT> ma ok mi je atom, sve radi super do onih sitnih interaktivnih administratorskih operacija koje me blago nerviraju kad je sporo :P
<rut> ima sthil MS 362
<rut> jaka je pila 
<rut> a ne trosi puno
<rut> *stihl
<BotaniCar|2> !!!! To 
<obruT> dakle, atom mi kao servercic radi super, posluzuje sve sto treba, svi servisi rade kako spada... no kad se usshiram i ocem napravit update i tak par stvari, to traje onak frustrirajuce vjecno :)
<BotaniCar|2> To je zato kaj si nesistematican :) 
<jelly> obruT: update ne trosi procesor koliko disk... stavi SSD za OS
<BotaniCar|2> Slozis skriptu koja sve napravi, pokrenes i odes
 * BotaniCar|2 ceka rutov komentar na skripte
<jelly> meni sugavi ARM sa SSD-om radi update cist ok
<rut> ko jos radi update za neku malu skatuljici koja doma skuplja prasinu ?
<jelly> (disk kosta koliko cijelo racunalo)
<BotaniCar|2> rut ako je skatuljica server, ili gejtver prema serveru ... :) 
<SilverSpace> meni Intel® Atom™ CPU 330 @ 1.60GHz  + ssd isto
<rut> e i . ako radi sto imas dirat ?!
<jelly> ®™ ☺
<BotaniCar|2> Because , security ! 
<SilverSpace> jos uvijek mogu ubuntu unity vrtjet
<rut> onda stavis pravi OS
<SilverSpace> koji je to pravi 
<BotaniCar|2> uopce ne pricamo o OSu nego o hardveru :) I ne guraj tu umosklepinu od BSDa pod pravi OS :) 
<rut> dos 6.2
<jelly> velis, nije pravi ako ne moras cijeli OS buildat iz sourcea sa make world svaki put
<obruT> jelly: ma to je samo jedna od stvari, sama uspostava ssh konekcije, ulogiravnje i par takvih interaktivnih stvari jednostavno radi sporo... isti disk u jacem kompu, sve radi osjetno brze
<rut> jelly i make world/install prode bez da ista strga za razliku od ......  
<BotaniCar|2> ..OSa u kojem tio ne moras napraviti jer je vec napravljeno 
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> inace, vrtio bi se meni na servercicu freebsd da nemam jednu karticu za koju bas i nema drivera za bsd
<BotaniCar|2> Napravi driver !!!!
<rut> svaka cast obruT
<BotaniCar|2> To je to, kad mislis da imas slobodnog vremena - BSD
<rut> sigurno je neka multimedija u pitanju ?
<SilverSpace> Server under load, try again later.
<SilverSpace> netko dosa linksi
<SilverSpace> links.hr
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: imas kakav access point za prodat' ? :) Da je WRTabilan 
<BotaniCar|2> ( or, anyone )
<obruT> BotaniCar|2: vrtio sam na freebsd na dosta servera nekad... no kako sam to predao drugima u odrzavanje, a ovi radili suzavanje broja OS-ova na 3, prebacili to sve na linux :P
<BotaniCar|2> pametni ljudi
<rut> obruT kakva je kartica u pitanju ako se smije znati ? 
<obruT> rut: FXO/FXS kartica za spajanje na PSTN... za kucni asterisk :)
<obruT> iako, mogo bi sad to totalno prebacit na SIP i izbaciti doticnu
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: kaj nisi uspio slozit dlink
<SilverSpace> nemam sad nis
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: jesam. Sad imam signala na WC-u, ali mi treba jos jedno pojacalo/ripiter za vrtnu kucicu i dvoriste
<rut> e to je malo egzoticno .. 
<rut> nazalost
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: :)
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: ne zezam, imam tak postavljen AP u odnosu na nosece zidove da nemam signala nigdje :)
<BotaniCar|2> A nemrem izmjestiti AP
<SilverSpace> kaj su ti zidovi od olova
<BotaniCar|2> Bome ne znam
<obruT> meni signal malo steka u wc-u, nikako da prebacim AP na drugo mjesto
<BotaniCar|2> obruT: tak mi je i samom , ono, imam signala ali i visok lag/dosta packet lossa , pa kad odem pisat u pola partije neceg online, ubiju me ! 
<ivoks> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=713818065331039
<ivoks> tko visoko leti...
<obruT> BotaniCar|2: mene nervira kad sjednem na wc pa se dugo ucitava neki portal
<rut> meni kad xhamster steka na wc-u 
<ravilov> earth cake with rock candy core https://scontent-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc3/t1.0-9/10264686_10152404887402074_4375152527546130393_n.jpg
<SilverSpace> cuj njih wc
<BotaniCar|2> ivoks: ak ja nisam mislil da bu film zavrsil s osmrtnicama .. 
<SilverSpace> jebote gliseri bubrezi bole poslje
<SilverSpace> a bome i guzica
<SilverSpace> ruke 
<SilverSpace> ponekad i glava
<SilverSpace> :)
<ravilov> ljudi stvarno nemaju pametnijeg posla
<ravilov> predobro je ljudima u zivotu pa dodje dosada
<BotaniCar|2> Kad mi je dobro u zivotu, sigurno nemam posla ? Ne vidim relaciju bas :)
<SilverSpace> ke
 * obruT ima posla, ali svejedno mi je dobro u zivotu :)
<SilverSpace> evo proc kaj malo trosi i u sebi ima i graficku 25W http://is.gd/9m8SfQ
<SilverSpace> samo jos kod nas nema ploca dobrih
<SilverSpace> treba mi ploca sa display portom
<vileni_> 25w amd, nije lose :) samo sto jos i maticna nesto trosi
<ravilov> jos da je u obliku nadostuka za dell monitor...
<ravilov> links.hr jos uvijek ne radi
<SilverSpace> vileni_: a kaj 
<SilverSpace> ploce za taj proc su po 250kn
<SilverSpace> vani ima vec ploca za taj proc kaj imaju prikljucak struje iz adaptera kao za laptop
<SilverSpace> mislim da cu si to uzet valjda ubuntu gore radi :)
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/LhTsU7
<jelly> ravilov: Meni Radi™
<ravilov> i meni radi, nakon 10 godina ucitavanja
<Mmike> ravilov, popravi si internet :D
<ravilov> poslovni/korporativni? tesko
<ravilov> http://regionalexpress.hr/site/more/vecheras-se-svjetlei-divovi-pushtaju-u-probni-rad/
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: ti se vozi do rijeke veceras ? :D
<obruT> Puljani !
<Mmike> uvijek
<Mmike> kaj ima u rijeci?
<obruT> ubiće ih Puležani
<BotaniCar|2> Svjetleci kranovi ( vidi ravilovov link iznad) 
<obruT> nadam se da ce to svijetlit noc-dva i ne vise
<SilverSpace> http://www.asrock.com/mb/sticker/AM1-Dcin-BG.png
<jelly> ajd, pravi se da radi neko vrijeme pa onda praktički renderiranu stranicu zamijeni sa "Server under load, try again later."
<BotaniCar|2> da da, zato to najavljuju kao turisticki magnet jer nece cijelo ljeto svjetliti :) 
<obruT> ak misle trosit energiju i svjetlosno-oneciscavat okolis, onda su fakat budale
<jelly> o čem ti briješ
<ravilov> jelly, zar nije da tebi radi(tm)?
<SilverSpace> obruT: :)
<jelly> ravilov: čitaj gore
<ravilov> pa citam
<ravilov> ispravna izjava bi bila
<ravilov> meni radi neko vrijeme (tm)
<BotaniCar|2> Je, to kod davanja prve izjave nije znao 
<jelly> ravilov: svasta tebe veseli...
<ravilov> if you say so
<BotaniCar|2> http://www.geek.com/news/physics-exploiting-axe-splits-wood-in-record-time-1591725/ # axe reinvented .. sort of
<SilverSpace> lol https://www.uzishop.hr/
<SilverSpace> uzi
<SilverSpace> 550kn proc i ploca
<BotaniCar|2> Kaj mislite, bu me zena tukla ako kupim neki SSD za 500tinjak kuna , umjesto da ju vodim nekam ? :D
<weshmashian> da
<BotaniCar|2> pi**u m***r
<weshmashian> osim ak ne sazna :)
<BotaniCar|2> zakaj sam opce pitao, uvjeren sam da ne lazes
<ravilov> DIY plinski bicikl http://i2.wp.com/megadeluxe.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/jetbike.jpg
<BotaniCar|2> uadafak
<SilverSpace> zena uvijek sazna
<BotaniCar|2> (zadnja)
<SilverSpace> ravilov: ima ih na youtube 
<SilverSpace> bolje zvuce od f1
<vileni_> ssd je mali, ako ne uoci manjak para, mozda ne skuzi
<ravilov> SilverSpace, pa zvucat bolje od f1 vise nije tesko :)
<SilverSpace> istina
<BotaniCar|2> http://gizmodo.com/impoverished-kids-love-the-lamp-powering-soccer-ball-un-1565351849?utm_campaign=socialflow_gizmodo_facebook&utm_source=gizmodo_facebook&utm_medium=socialflow 
<BotaniCar|2> a jesam skratio link ? Nisam, sorry
<obruT> s tim bajkom treba banut na tour the france : )
<SilverSpace> dosle i ploce izgleda mislim da cu uskoro u kupnju http://is.gd/3tGaR9
<ravilov> http://www.niktitanik.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/3557.jpg
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/QTymph
<SilverSpace> i ja bi 
<ravilov> ???
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: kaj se nikakvo meso ne smije jesti ako imas giht ? 
<BotaniCar|2> Mislio sam da samo cevapi i derivati ne idu 
<obruT> BotaniCar|2: suho meso i iznutrice su smrt, crveno meso jako lose...
<obruT> mlado meso ok u sitnim kolicinama
<SilverSpace> eh da je bar to 
<SilverSpace> povrca ima pun kufer kaj ne smijem jest
<BotaniCar|2> meni je najgore kaj ne smijete ni pit' :) 
<SilverSpace> :P
<SilverSpace> jao ubise me 
<ravilov> nije problem ako nemaju ni zelje pit
<SilverSpace> zato sad patim vec tri dana
 * ravilov smije ali nema zelje ni potrebe
<obruT> eh... ja imam zelje i potrebe, ali nemam koga
<ravilov> potrebe? really?
<ravilov> aj dobro
<markosejic> d dan
<SilverSpace> buuuu
<SilverSpace> markosejic: dan
<markosejic> silver pozz
<Mmike> obruT, kaj znaci mlado meso? odojcic? 
<obruT> Mmike: tele i janje :)
<Mmike> ima li tko mSATA koji uredjaj?
 * ravilov trenutno vrti linux sa msata ssd-a
<ravilov> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tpzJY7SermU
<datase> ravilov: Title: cats, Views: 1, Rating: %
<markosejic> ja ne mogu napravit ida mi bios vidi sd karticu u citacu od laptopa
<SilverSpace> markosejic: zasto bi bios vidio sd karticu
<markosejic> da bootam s nje
<ivoks> ne mozes to :)
<ravilov> zasto mislis da to bios uopce podrzava?
<Mmike> kak ste negativni prema covjeku
<Mmike> ravilov, koji ssd koji laptop?
<SilverSpace> sd citaci su vecina usb 
 * ravilov ima high-end poslovni laptop sa SD card readerom pa svejedno ne moze bootat s njega
<SilverSpace> i na laptopu
<ravilov> SilverSpace, moj je na pci-e
<Mmike> ravilov, koji je to latptop
<Mmike> high end poslovni sa 1200x400 rezolucijom :D
<ravilov> Mmike, thinkpad x230
<Mmike> zadovoljan si?
<Mmike> ivoks, kaj nemas ti isti taki?
<ravilov> izuzetno
<markosejic> ja imam Lenovo 3000 n200
<ivoks> ja imam stariji
<ivoks> x200s
<ravilov> Mmike, ne brkaj "imam takvu rezu jer moram i nema mi druge" i "imam takvu rezu jer sam upravo to htio"
<ivoks> x230 je drek
<ivoks> al tek nesto manji drek od x240 :)
<ravilov> ne znam po cemu
<ravilov> zasto bi x230 bio drek?
<ivoks> tipkovnica
<Mmike> veli ekipa da se na to za cas naviknes
<ivoks> naviknes se i na ficu
<Mmike> ravilov, pa na 12" je to taman tak nekak okejac
<SilverSpace> he ravilov ne koristi tipkovnicu :)
<ivoks> al to ga ne cini dobrim :)
<Mmike> i na ficu, istina :)
<rut> moj je veci od tvog .. :)
<ravilov> Mmike, http://jebo.me/pas/3@raw
<Mmike> ravilov, a znaci imas onaj hard koji je doso s njim, i jos s msATA uturo?
<markosejic> Pentium Dual Core 1.46 ghz 1 gb ddr2 intel integrirana grafa
<ravilov> Mmike, da
<ravilov> Mmike, imam 2x SATA :)
<ravilov> ugradjeni je isto sata
<ravilov> er
<ravilov> 2x SSD *
<markosejic> Pentium Dual Core t2310 1.46 ghz
<Mmike> pa sta si kupovo jos jedan onda :D
<Mmike> 12.5" HD LED 1366x768
<Mmike> lazljivce
<Mmike> pa to je ok reza za tu dijagonalu
<ravilov> Mmike, sluzbeni laptop, na ugradjenom SSD *moraju* bit sluzbeni win7
<Mmike> aha
<rut> ko nema izmedu nogu ima u ssd-u 
 * Mmike nema nit u ssdu
<ravilov> pa sam uzeo jos jedan za svoje potrebe
<rut> mike to je OK . nisi jedini
<markosejic> ja da imam novaca uzeo bi Hibridni disk
<ravilov> tj. dobio sam jos jedan SSD :)
<markosejic> sshd
<ravilov> Mmike, zas pitas? kupujes nes?
<rut> od sutra kupujem inf. opremu high tech da nadomjestim manjak dolje
<rut> kad me vec zene ne pale mozda me ssd od 120Gb zapali
<rut> na msata sucelju
<BotaniCar|2> ja cu si neku Ruskinju kupiti, ne traze puno, a dobijes i besplatnu dostavu 
<SilverSpace> markosejic: zasto hibridni 
<Mmike> ravilov, da, hocu uturit SSD u laptop
<SilverSpace> to multi stvari nikad nisu valjale
<markosejic> kad ima laptop samo jedan port za hdd
<markosejic> a trebam mjest i za glazbu i filmove
<SilverSpace> aha
<ravilov> to se drzi na NAS-u i usb stickovima :p
<ravilov> Mmike, nice
<ravilov> samo turaj
<rut> ravilovic pa ne pale se svi na to ko ti 
<rut> ili mozda nemaju novaca
<SilverSpace> ja mislim da nemam cca 10 mp3ica
<rut> da se kurce
<SilverSpace> film ni jedan 
<SilverSpace> sve stream 
<ravilov> znaci da ih imas i previse, samo ne offline :p
<SilverSpace> muzika radio ...
<rut> 16h .. 
<ravilov> dobro, nemas
<ravilov> nisu tvoji
<SilverSpace> ravilov: valjda zadnje dvije godine nis ne skidam
<ravilov> blazeni broadband
<ravilov> zato te toliko pati kad ti ruter crkne
<Mmike> ravilov, taj msata, to je mini drekec, right, znatno manje od 'obicnog' ssdja?
<SilverSpace> me
<Mmike> o jebemti
<Mmike> ivoks, jel' ja moram i sve ubuntu bugove dobijat na mail? :D
<ravilov> Mmike, da
<BotaniCar|2> Ne moras, priznaj da to zelis 
<ravilov> "obican" ssd je velicine obicnog 2.5 diska, mozda malo tanji
<ravilov> ovo je velicine negdje 1/5 toga
<Mmike> da, to je to onda
<Mmike> super
 * Mmike ide podpodne trosit paru koju jos nema :D
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: samo pazi da para nije tvoja nego tudja, toje kljucno !
<ravilov> Mmike, http://www.snia.org/forums/sssi/knowledge/formfactors
<ravilov> moj je ovaj mSATA (MO-300A)
<ravilov> znaci 51 x 30 x 0.8mm
<ivoks> Mmike: to nisu ubuntu bugovi
<ivoks> Mmike: postoje interni kanali u firmi putem kojih mozemo razgovarati
<Mmike> ack
<BotaniCar|2> :( nikad nista zanimljivo ne procuri do ovdje :( 
<Mmike> svejedno je puno mailova :/
 * ravilov ide pregledavat oci
<ravilov> mislim da i meni dolazi vrijeme za ocale
<ravilov> Mmike, sta si zato pitao o filtriranju mailova? :)
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> ovi koji imaju List-Id se daju fitrirat u gmaijlu
<Mmike> ovi koji imaju X-Launchpad-Dreck se nedaju
<jelly> da, List-Id ide pod list:imeliste
<jelly> a genericki header search stvarno nema, jer genericki headeri nisu indeksirani
<ravilov> nis, morat ce stvarno povlacit imapom ili forwardat negdje pa filtrirat
<jelly> ili koristit "interne kanale
<ravilov> lako pobrkat interne i internet :p
<jelly> interne su na intranetu!
<SilverSpace> imam skoro novi printer a vise za njih nema glave za promjenit
<SilverSpace> tko servisira xerox kod nas
<ravilov> SilverSpace, to je zato sto je *skoro* novi
<jelly> SilverSpace: ček da guglnem za tebe.... http://www.xerox.hr/servis/index.php
<jelly> http://čdgzt.hr/
<ravilov> stigso prerano na pregled
<SilverSpace> jelly: thx :)
<jelly> heh, Combis
<SilverSpace> bas sam na toj stranici
<ravilov> nisu li oni neka M$ ljubavnica?
<SilverSpace> ravilov: novi je kaj se tice predenih kilometar :)
<ravilov> aha znaci
<ravilov> star 10 godina ali skoro nikad koristen
<jelly> ak je bio u garaži i redovno na servisu...
<jelly> SilverSpace: kakva je limarija\
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> Phaser 6110
<SilverSpace> sasvim ok
<SilverSpace> a nis bude u smecu zavrsil
<SilverSpace> nek zagaduje okolinu 
<ravilov> smece, sta je to stvarno prva/jedina opcija?
<ravilov> a mogao bi ga donirat/poklonit
<ravilov> mozda ima dobrih dijelova za slagat tajmere
<SilverSpace> :)
<ravilov> jelly, sta se onda ne zovu intrani kanali?
<SilverSpace> jebga kad ima glavu za printanje skoru vecu od plastike sve u jednom komadu
<SilverSpace> mozda bi se dala i ocistiti 
<ravilov> printer ko iz kamena isklesan
<ravilov> nerastavljiv
<SilverSpace> mulja crnu boju 
<SilverSpace> druge printa ok
<ravilov> a printaj u drugim bojama onda :p
<ravilov> isprintaj dugu i stavi napomenu "kombinirati sve boje"
<SilverSpace> ravilov: nisam gey
<jelly> nisi ti nego printer...!
<ravilov> da, pa ne mrljas TI crnu
<jelly> crnu, crvenu, bjondu
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ojktOBxYPAo
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Vídeo Aula Limpeza e Manutenção Conjunto Cilindro Xerox Phaser 6110, CLP300, CLX2160, CLX3160, Views: 56723, Rating: 98.87324%
<SilverSpace> mislim da sam si nasao posao 
<SilverSpace> :)
<ravilov> http://www.ohgizmo.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/Superhero-Beards1.jpg
<SilverSpace> ma napravit cu ja servis ko ih hebe
<SilverSpace> samo kad dode lijepo vreme pa na terasu i bok 
<Mmike> sshuttle
<Mmike> megamrak :D
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> s cim se rusi zalijetavaju u nato prostor, nevjerojatno
<SilverSpace> cim
<jelly-home> vjerojatno kramom
<ivoks> tupoljevom
<ivoks> iz '58.
<jelly-home> rusi oduvijek kasnjenje u tehnologiji kompenziraju kolicinski
<ivoks> koji nosi nuklearke
<jelly-home> подјебавају
<ivoks> jup
 * jelly-home ce od sad sve psovke skrivati cirilicom
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ja ni ne znam kak ta slova ukljuciti
<ivoks> en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tupolev_Tu-95
<ivoks> Туполев Ту-95
<jelly-home> xchat ima desni klik na ovaj redak di se pise tekst
 * jelly-home testira: курац пичка дупе сиса -- Rambo Amadeus
<SilverSpace> kad se sijetim da sam svoj prvi multimetar platio 120 maraka sad dobijes za 100kn bolji http://is.gd/YbkuDs
<jelly-home> ivoks: to je ime prvog albuma!
<SilverSpace> i to je bio zadnji srot od multimetra vec tada
<jelly-home> dobro, ni taj za 100kn nece dugo izdrzati ni bit precizan
<Mmike> немой срат, па ово йе йебено! :) нисам опце пойма имао да йе ово овако йедноставно :Д :Д :Д
<Mmike> лол :)
<Mmike> zᓇᒋ ᓕ ᑐ dᐊ ᒧᒍ ᐃ ᐅᕚᑯ ᐱᓴᑎ :)
<Mmike> wheæloæ œ 
<Mmike> :) interesting :)
<Mmike> jelly, thnx :)
<jelly-home> Mmike: /j za j
<Mmike> hm?
<jelly-home> pises ruski й umjesto j
<markosejic> d vecer
<jelly-home> вечер
<SilverSpace> qa’ wIje ‘meH masuv
<jelly-home> sad smo svi indijanci!?
<jelly-home> pardon, Inuiti
<Mmike> tko ej tu na 12.4?
<Mmike> erm, 13.10?
<Mmike> ima tko?
<markosejic> ubuntu ne koristim od kada su ubacili unity
<Mmike> markosejic, a na sto si se prebacio?
<markosejic> Mint
<markosejic> sada koristim lmde
<Mmike> pa dobro
<Mmike> koji mint :)
<weshmashian> i tak, pauzu iskoristio za ingress.. damnit :)
<markosejic> linux mint debian
<Mmike> weshmashian, hahahaha
<Mmike> weshmashian, sjebalo te, a? :D
<markosejic> prije sam koristio ubuntu verziju xfce
<Mmike> e ja necu!
<Mmike> markosejic, ma da, al' koja verzija
<Mmike> sto ti kaze: lsb_release -a
<weshmashian> Mmike: a ono, prosecem se barem :)
<weshmashian> Mmike: jes da izgledam ko debil kad u pol 2 ujutro bauljam kvatric-dubrava pjesice, ali jebiga
<weshmashian> i lakse je bajkom obilazit, ali onda izgledam ko jos veci debil :)
<Mmike> rtofl :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly-home> komentar iz checkrestart skripte iz debian-goodies paketa:  /usr/sbin/checkrestart from debian-goodies package has a comment like this: [...] Written to replace checkrestart(1) from the debian-goodies, [...]
<jelly-home> ups, zaboravih obrisati prevedeno
<Mmike> kre, o! :)
<kre> o legendo
<Mmike> Pa djesi! :)
<Mmike> kre, bas te mislio utlacit za mSATA SSD preporuku :)
<kre> A110
<kre> a, mSATA, e jebiga cek
<kre> Plextor M6M
<kre> to je to, odmah uz bok A110
<Mmike> plextor?
<Mmike> kaj nisu to oni kaj su przilice nekad radili?
<ivoks> www-03.ibm.com/press/us/en/pressrelease/43702.wss
<ivoks> availability of Ubuntu Server 14.04 LTS, Ubuntu OpenStack and Juju service orchestration tools, on POWER8 systems; and
<ivoks> introduction of PowerKVM, a Power Systems-compatible version of the popular Linux-based virtualization platform KVM, on all POWER8 systems that run Linux exclusively. 
<kizo> pozdrav ...
<kizo> vako imam problem kod pokretanja live cd-a
<kizo> ne podržava mi grafičku karticu
<kizo> navodno zbok nove verzije xorga
<kizo> kolko vidim na netu
<ivoks> pa koju graficku imas?
<ivoks> s3?
<kizo> stariji komp integriranu nvidiu
<ivoks> ma to ziher radi
<jelly-home> s3 :-D
<jelly-home> ivoks: oho, suradjuje se s IBM-om
<kizo> http://askubuntu.com/questions/295877/visual-artifacts-when-installing-ubuntu-12-04/295881#295881
<kizo> desi se nešto slično ovom
<ivoks> zaposljavam
<ivoks> https://ch.tbe.taleo.net/CH03/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=CANONICAL&cws=1&rid=811
<ravilov> frendov komentar...
<ravilov> Svojevremeno kupim Siemensa - Siemens ode ća. Svojevremeno kupim Sagema - Sagem ode ća. Svojevremeno kupim Sony Ericssona - SE ode ća. Svojevremeno DOBIJEM Samsung - pederi i dalje postoje. Kupim Nokiu - za 3 dana će biti ća. Sljedeći mob koji kupujem je iPhone.
<ivoks> :)
<jelly-home> ravilov: a koji si k... kupovao Nokiu!
<ravilov> jelly-home, <ravilov> frendov komentar...
<ivoks> kizo: pa jesi probao sto pise?
<jelly-home> ravilov: da, to mu slobodno prenesi!
<ivoks> That looks like it has installed the incorrect driver for your graphics card. at the greeting menu, navigate to the Advanced Ubuntu option and follow that.
<kizo> jesam al ne sljaka
<ravilov> jelly-home, vec jesam, ne da se covjek razuvjerit, prica da je WP super sustav
<jelly-home> nije los, ali kasni 3 godine
<kizo> jaer meni se to ne desi kod instalacije nego kod samog pokretanja live cd u grafičkom sučelju
<ivoks> u grubu?
<kizo> učita boot sa cd-a i dalje niša
<ravilov> jelly-home, nije bitno, meni se samo svidja ideja da covjek kupi iphone i time im zapecati sudbinu
<jelly-home> [20:08] ~ => apt-cache search hasciicam
<jelly-home> hasciicam - (h)ascii for the masses: live video as text
 * ivoks otp
<jelly-home> ring ding ding ding ding ding ding bananaphone
<markosejic> moe s tavern what
<ivoks> https://ch.tbe.taleo.net/CH03/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=CANONICAL&cws=1&rid=828
<ivoks> ili ak ocete u americi zivjeti
<SilverSpace> kizo: imas na pocetku dolje opcije pa vidi 
<ivoks> ili ako hocete u kini
<ivoks> https://ch.tbe.taleo.net/CH03/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=CANONICAL&cws=1&rid=823
<SilverSpace> pih 
 * ravilov hoce u americi zivjet
<ravilov> ali nemam vecinu required skilova
<kizo> kako se pokreče instalacija bez grafičkog sučelja?
<weshmashian> ivoks: jel' imas nesto di se nemora nis delat a placa ide?
<SilverSpace> weshmashian: lol
<ravilov> weshmashian, pozicija u visem managementu se ne dobiva samo tako
<jelly-home> ovaj je vec ok, ne trazi se advanced python ;-)
<jelly-home> (odmah)
<SilverSpace> kizo: kaj ti se uopce pojavi 
<ravilov> samo ti odmahuj
<kizo> poslje boota ništa
<Mmike> sta sad
<Mmike> kad sam ja tijo bit konzultant, reko si, nemoze, tish bit inzenjer!
<weshmashian> ravilov: ali ja ne zelim bit u damagementu!
<weshmashian> samo ocu da lova ide a ja ladim jaja
<ravilov> Mmike, to sto ima pozicija ne znaci da je za tebe :p
<ravilov> weshmashian, jedno bez drugog uglavnom ne ide
 * Mmike bi k'o weshmashian 
<SilverSpace> kizo: ako dobijes izbornik di mozes birati instalaciji ili live onda mozes i do opcija f1 f2 f3 ... tu probaj 
<ravilov> kizo, jel imas ikakvu mogucnost uslikat to i stavit sliku negdje?
<Mmike> kad je utakmica dans, SilverSpace ?
<ravilov> sta bi svi odjednom htjeli kruha bez lopate
<SilverSpace> 45
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ^^
<ivoks> Mmike: bolje ti je da nisi konzultant
<Mmike> ivoks, to kad dete malo naraste, pa kad cu moc putovat, da ga ne gledam :D
<Mmike> ravilov, nebi ja to odjednom
<ravilov> Mmike, jel ti je 80% travel time prihvatljiva stavka?
<Mmike> ravilov, ja bi to od uvijek :)
<Mmike> ravilov, to je idealna stavka
<Mmike> moram sam zenu uvjerit da je to idealna stavka
<kizo> znači prvo učita normalno boot http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_vwSvugAif60/S9khBO_t43I/AAAAAAAAAug/Qi2utdVe7yc/s1600/ubuntu_boot000.png
 * ravilov is dissapoint
<kizo> i kad se treba pojavit live ili instalacija
<ivoks> kizo: ne
<kizo> sdesi se vako http://www.dvcipm.org/site-images/IMG_20140127_135106_122.jpg
<ivoks> kizo: kada se ovo pojavi, stisnes shift
<ivoks> oh, koji je to dell?
<ivoks> koju rezu ima?
<ravilov> bas eklekticno
<kizo> nije moj, al desi se isti slučaj
 * Mmike off
<Mmike> adiae
<ravilov> adidas
<ivoks> kizo: kada ti se pojavi 1.bp.blogspot.com/_vwSvugAif60/S9khBO_t43I/AAAAAAAAAug/Qi2utdVe7yc/s1600/ubuntu_boot000.png
<ivoks> kizo: stisni shift
<SilverSpace> off tekma
<ivoks> dobili rumunjsku
<ivoks> op op hrvatska!
<SilverSpace> hokej
<ivoks> da
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> jos ce u visi rang
<ivoks> joj da dobiju poljsku
<SilverSpace> kao britanci su bili favoriti
<kizo> i kako dodat drivere
<SilverSpace> tecaj protiv VB bio je 6.5
<ivoks> kizo: ne trebas dodavat drivere
<ivoks> driveri se sami instaliraju
<kizo> znači sve bi trebalo proradit i automatski se uključit?
<ivoks> da
<kizo> u grafičko sučelje
<ivoks> trebalo bi da
<ivoks> ali kod tebe ocito ne radi
<ivoks> mislim da samo trebas staviti 'nomodset' u kernel command line i onda ce biti ok
<kizo> zadnji koji je radio je 12.04
<kizo> isti slučajmi je i sa suseom i ostalim novijim distribucijama
<ivoks> da, vjerojatno treba samo nomodset
<jelly-home> nomodeset 
<ivoks> nomodeset
<ivoks> The newest kernels have moved the video mode setting into the kernel. So all the programming of the hardware specific clock rates and registers on the video card happen in the kernel rather than in the X driver when the X server starts.. This makes it possible to have high resolution nice looking splash (boot) screens and flicker free transitions from boot splash to login screen. Unfortunately, on some cards this doesnt work properly and you end up wit
<jelly-home> because splash screens are cool!  Jebes to sto korisnicima nece radit nvidija koja treba non-free drivere
<ivoks> ne, ovdje je rijec o open source driveru
<ivoks> on board nvidije ne koristi nvidia driver
<ivoks> mozda je dovoljno samo maknuti splash
<kizo> probat ću to čim dođem s posla valjda če proradit
<jelly-home> ali u tom slucaju nomodeset samo premjesta loadanje drivera do trenutka startanja X-a
<jelly-home> djubre ce i dalje napraviti istu stvar kad se loada
<ivoks> jelly-home: da, a lose kartice znaju si sjebati buffer
<ivoks> ne, nije problem u driveru
<ivoks> vec u kartici
<jelly-home> *cough*
<ivoks> cipu
<ivoks> whatever
<ivoks> idem doma
<jelly-home> a moze bit da delay ucitavanja nouveau i inicijalizacije KMS do trenutka startanja X-a stvarno pomogne
 * jelly-home koristi nvidijine drivere jer mu se ne da gnjavit sa nouveau
<ivoks> ja isto koristim nvidia drivere
<ivoks> nemam splasha :)
 * ravilov ne koristi ni nvidia no nouveau
<ravilov> uglavnom zato sto nemam nvidia karticu :p
<jelly-home> IME nvidia radi najmanje lose na linuxima
<ravilov> zadnja nvidia koju sam ja imao na laptopu sad je stara nekih 5-6 godina
<ravilov> ova ugradjena intelica zapravo ima prakticki jednake performanse ko ta nvidia
<jelly-home> kad sam je izvadio van jer je crko ventilator, sa intelom vise nemam hdmi audio, GL igrice imaju cudne artefakte, i tak
<ravilov> jelly se igra?!?!
<jelly-home> ivy bridge intelice su cist ok
<jelly-home> al ovo je 2 generacije starije
<weshmashian> ono kad planiras rutu doma ovisno o stanju na ingress karti...
 * ravilov ne zna koja je ovo intel ni koji je ovo chipset
<jelly-home> ravilov: https://xkcd.com/606/
<ravilov> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller [8086:0166] (rev 09)
<jelly-home> weshmashian: jesi bar plavi
<weshmashian> jelly-home: jesam
<jelly-home> \o/
<weshmashian> jelly-home: i na biciklu!
<jelly-home> weshmashian: samo tako!! :-DD
<ravilov> jelly-home, I see
 * ravilov isto tak otprilike
<ravilov> jos uvijek ponekad opicim CS
<ravilov> (originalni, ne source)
<jelly-home> e, medjutoa kita, Portal je grozno pretaman sad
<ravilov> portal mi je prenov
<ravilov> i prenezanimljiv
<ravilov> mislim da je najnovija igra koje se dotaknem NFS Most Wanted
<jelly-home> SC2 mi stoji neinstaliran od kad je izasao :-|
<jelly-home> postuskrsnji popusti ce me zatuc, kilo francuske za 30kn
<jelly-home> sva sreca da ne jedem sunku, slicna cijena
<jelly-home> a tak fino izgleda, skoro da bi poceo jest meso opet
<ravilov> pa pocni
<ravilov> opet
<ravilov> uvijek mozes prestat
<ravilov> opet
<ravilov> :p
<jelly-home> ne hvala
<SilverSpace> ln
#ubuntu-hr 2014-04-24
<SilverSpace> jutro
<Vlado9A3CY> jutro :)
<SilverSpace> di si Vlado9A3CY 
<Vlado9A3CY> na poslu, dobro jutro i tebi SilverSpace :)
<SilverSpace> zasto me ovo ne cudi
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/ekskluzivno--zatajeni-nalaz-inspekcije-jovanovic-pogodovao-sveucilistu-u-rijeci-i-omogucio-mu-da-dobije-24-milijuna-eura/1185776/
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: a i ti si poceo ircati sa poasla :)
<Vlado9A3CY> usput zavirujem samo ;)
<SilverSpace> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/1.jpg
<SilverSpace> bas je super ovaj arduino
<BotaniCar|2> Sve u zivotu moram sam ... 
<BotaniCar|2> Jutro, junacine 
<SilverSpace> i tebi junace
<BotaniCar|2> http://img.izismile.com/img/img7/20140423/1000/daily_gifdump_602_03.gif
<BotaniCar|2> http://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/770780-how-to-install-xubuntu-extra-lite-on-ubuntu-1404 # New, easier method for replacing the Unity desktop on Ubuntu with any other of the main flavors of Ubuntu </bombastic>
<SilverSpace> lol ulji salatu
<BotaniCar|2> Kikotao  sam se ko tinejdzerka dok sam vidio :D
<SilverSpace> zasto bi netko instalirao ubuntu i onda mjenjao de
<BotaniCar|2> Valjda zato jer moze .. 
<SilverSpace> to mi nikada nije jasno
<SilverSpace> rutko jutrko
<BotaniCar|2> ru-ruuuuuž
<BotaniCar|2> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/t1.0-9/10167964_706848966021068_5255882935214362091_n.jpg
<SilverSpace> http://linuxgizmos.com/sbc-mimics-raspberry-pi-has-faster-cpu-adds-sata/
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: ja bas nemam nekih problema 
<SilverSpace> sa tom teretanom
<BotaniCar|2> :D Tebi se na prvi pogled vidi da si muz ! 
<rut> jutro 
<rut> bio nocas u toj teretani sa malim ... 
<Mmike> mlj
<BotaniCar|2> rut:  ke bilo, pokvaren zub, poceo bolit' ? 
<rut> pa se nisam k* naspavao .. i sad samo cekam msata ili ssd da mi uleti 
<rut> kutijica :P
<rut> ma malog . ne mene 
<rut> mene nema sto boljet kad ja zubiju nemam 
<BotaniCar|2> za malog i pitam, ke bilo ? 
<rut> a i da imam sto ce boljet kad glava prazna
<rut> zub ga bolio pa na hitnu vadit
<rut> dobro da rade nocu 
<BotaniCar|2> :( bogec, jel sad dobro ? 
<rut> je .. cim mu je opravdano da nemora u skolu 
<rut> :)
<BotaniCar|2> :) Cek, kak sad ne mora u skolu ! Ja sam [umetni udaljenost] isao po [ umetni vremensku nepriliku> do skole , bos, gladan i promrzo ! 
<rut> e jebiga .. to je bilo prije ... malo se umilji mami i mama kaze ostani sine spavati ... bude mama opravdala
<BotaniCar|2> :) 
<BotaniCar|2> Obzirom kak ih uce u skoli,mozda mu je i bolje da spava 
<rut> kak se zove onaj soft kod linuxa za nvidia-intel graficke kod latpopa (prebacivanje s jedne na drugu) ... ?????
<BotaniCar|2> kaj kaj, ne mogu raditi obje istovremeno ? 
<rut> https://github.com/Bumblebee-Project
<BotaniCar|2> Koji je kuki Nvidia Optimus ? 
<rut> malo sam se krivo izrazio . 
<rut> google muffin :) 
<BotaniCar|2> ziher, a mogu tebe pitati
<rut> al google ce ti bolje objasnit 
<BotaniCar|2> Gotovo sam siguran u to, ali moras vjezbati scenske nastupe pa cu te istrpiti :) 
<BotaniCar|2> "NVIDIA® Optimus™ technology intelligently optimizes your notebook PC" , eto, marketinski mi je tim sve rekao u jednoj liniji :D
<Mmike> Gutten Tag
<BotaniCar|2> ne tagiraj me ! :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, pogotovo ak nemres ugasit :D
<Mmike> ocu
<Mmike> kaj mi mosh
<Mmike> taggen die gutte :)
<BotaniCar|2> Platim ti meso ! 
<BotaniCar|2> Peceno, even :) 
<Mmike> radije mi mesaj platu
<BotaniCar|2> :))))))))))))
<BotaniCar|2> Ocemo ic nekam jest za vikend ? 
<Mmike> nemrem
<Mmike> zenini starci zele ugostiti moje starce
<Mmike> i nekak je ispalo da i mi moramo bit tamo
<drj_cro> Mmike: smisli neki poslovni put :)
<BotaniCar|2> Cek, starci bi jeli i pili, a vi cete morat' to sve gledat/slusat ? Fakat su neposteni :D
<BotaniCar|2> Iako, dete .. nece vas ni pogledat'
<SilverSpace> danas sam dezuran 
<SilverSpace> netjak obaveza
<BotaniCar|2> http://www.index.hr/images2/AndreaAlarm001.jpeg
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/lajk/poster/36259/maskare-u-africi
<jelly-home> najs
<BotaniCar|2> Kak bi rado otisao negdje gdje je pre vruce za duge hlace :) 
<jelly-home> dobra obleka za ljeto
<obruT> BotaniCar|2: cek da umres, tam ce biti vruce i za bit samo u gacama :)
<SilverSpace> joj kako mi se spava
<obruT> BotaniCar|2: mozemo se utrkivat po "lake of fire"
<BotaniCar|2> obruT: ako pricamo o istom mjestu, tamo zelim posjedovati zeljezne gace ! :) 
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar|2> Tocno znam kako bi gospodin s trozupcem kaznio homofoba poput mene :)
<obruT> :)
<BotaniCar|2> rut , si tu mozda ? 
<obruT> "Jose Mujica, predsjednik Urugvaja, slovi za najskromnijeg predsjednika svijeta." ... "Mujica trenutno vodi kampanju u kojoj svakom kućanstvu garantira hranu, auto u garaži i 6 biljaka kanabisa."
<obruT> to ja zovem precjednikom :)
<BotaniCar|2> I Covjekom :) Jos samo da se nekako snadjem za besplatne rizle i selim ! :) 
<SilverSpace> lol 
<rut> muffin jesam 
<BotaniCar|2> sacuvao sam ti ovu http://www.index.hr/lajk/thumbnail.ashx?path=Images/UserImages/Original/Image_36205.jpg&width=618 ( NSFW )
<rut> hmmm
<rut> sto reci . hvala!
<BotaniCar|2> Da ju narezem ili ces u komadu ? :D
<jelly-home> A study published in 2002 found a "very strong significant correlation" between the Corruption Perceptions Index and two other proxies for corruption: Black Market activity and overabundance of regulation. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Corruption_Perceptions_Index
<rut> pola pola moze 
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: do tog zakljucka mozes doci ili istrazivanjem ili zivljenjem u epicentru dogadjanja :)
<ivoks> joj, drzavne firme
<ivoks> 'Ostala su dva diska koja nisu u paru'
<ivoks> nego sta su dva nego par? jebemu
<BotaniCar|2> da je napisao/la da nisu upareni, bilo bi u redu ? 
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> ima 20 istih diskova i ostala su dva koja nisu u paru
<ivoks> kaj sad to znaci? :)
<obruT> SilverSpace: kad kupujes onu maticnu i procesor ? bas me zanima kak je to cudo u usporedbi s atomom...
<BotaniCar|2> nespretno referenciranje na raid mirror ! :) 
<SilverSpace> nisu isti tip :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: kad dode prava ploca za to 
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iD4qsWnjsNU
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Burj Khalifa Pinnacle BASE Jump - 4K, Views: 614610, Rating: 97.84392%
<SilverSpace> obruT: inace bi to trebalo biti sto puta bolje od 330
<rut> eto dva sx763 prebacena na openwrt .. bas sam vrijedan 
<obruT> zanimala bi me bas i konacna potrosnja konfiguracije s atomom i te s amd-om
<obruT> SilverSpace: jel imas neki watt metar doma ? :)
<BotaniCar|2> rut: koliko flash memorije imaju te kutijice ?
<rut> 8M
<rut> 32 ram
<BotaniCar|2> o0o0o !!!
<rut> toga ti obruT ima na bacanje u firmi 
<BotaniCar|2> Brijem da imam doma jednog, valja provjerit' Thx
<rut> mogo bi udjelit koji 
<BotaniCar|2> Ko, onaj obrut kojieg prilike sile da azurira zivotopis ?! :) 
<SilverSpace> obruT: ne ali imam multimetar
<rut> al pazi v1 i v2 ne rade . samo v3
<rut> ups . v2 radi .. a v1 ne
<SilverSpace> nabavit cemo i wattmetar
<obruT> e ja bas na jedan planiram stavit openwrt
<obruT> ima ih nesto u ormaru, ali ja to ne smijem uzimat bas :)
<rut> ;)
<obruT> samo jednog sam, majke mi ! :)
<rut> ma pila od rutera . mozes sa njime perverzije radit
<SilverSpace> yep
<SilverSpace> rut: jel ima on usb
<rut> da
<BotaniCar|2> "ima ih nesto u ormaru" implicira da ni Mudrinic ne zna koliko C:)
<SilverSpace> super 
<rut> dual core procesor . atheros kartica
<rut> usb 2.0
<SilverSpace> TP-Link TL-WR842N
<SilverSpace> odlican
<rut> koliko para ?
<SilverSpace> http://www.protis.hr/products/search?exp=TP-Link+TL-WR842N
<rut> prihvatljivo 
<SilverSpace> ja ga imam i sve mi je na njemu 
<rut> openwrt ili si isao na otvorenamreza.org fw ?
<SilverSpace> openwrt
<SilverSpace> ssd disk torent ...
<rut> ljepo :) .. 
<SilverSpace> cekam linksys wrt 1900ac
<SilverSpace> to ce onda biti pila
<rut> 256MB ram 128 flash .. to je sve sto pise na openwrt ..
<obruT> nego drugari, kamo na momacku ? treba odvest ekipu, a nisam 100% kuda... imam neku ideju, ali ne znam jel izvediva
<Mmike> obruT, s kol'ko para raspolazes?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, izaso je, al' je sranje
<Mmike> SilverSpace, cito jutros na klonji na slashdotu
<obruT> Mmike: pa sad ... :) potrosilo bi se nesto, ne bi se bas skroz skrtarilo
<Mmike> mene kum moj odveo u Orihe :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: da znam da je izasao daj neki link kaj ga kritiziraju?
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2 nek kaze slovo/dva kak je bilo
<Mmike> SilverSpace, sec
<SilverSpace> vjerojatno kaj je preskup
<BotaniCar|2> obruT: sto se god desilo, ne daj da ti mmiketov kum organizira momacko. Onaj osjecaj kad se probudis drugo ( drugo ili trece?) jutro u mokrom krevetu i nisi siguran jesi se tak shebo da si se u krevet upisao, ili je u pitanju nesto drugo :) 
<BotaniCar|2> Njuskanje je otkrilo da je izvor vlage pivo, ali prvi osjecaj .. 
<BotaniCar|2> I, organiziraj striptizete, mmiketu ih je frend morao fotomontirati naknadno .. 
<Mmike> tech.slashdot.org/story/14/04/23/0154238/wrt54g-successor-falls-flat-on-promises
<Mmike> striptizete su overrated
<BotaniCar|2> kaj su striptizete ? Daj reci zeni da ti ne stoji iza ledja dok ircas, moras pisati gluposti ( Bok, Tihana)
<obruT> ima navodno na balatonu dobrih nocnih klubova
<Mmike> obruT, tu smo bili: www.apartmentsbarbara.com
<SilverSpace> Mmike: pa i nema bas nekih kritika jer malo ljudi ga ima naravno da ima porodajnih muka
<obruT> Mmike: samo ste ruzili po tom apartmanu ili ima negdje tam neki klub za ruzionu ?
<SilverSpace> meni se cini da po tim firmama malo sposobnih ljudi radi te routere 
<SilverSpace> jebo ih pas naprave jedan i dok ide ide
<BotaniCar|2> obruT: u objekat stane toliko ljudi da mozes klub pozvati k sebi :) Imas i bazencic i rostilj pa fakat nemas zaaj u klabing, fukal bush ionak prije stripericu na momackoj nego nekaj random u klubu 
<BotaniCar|2> rsyslog folder 25Gb .. purgao sam prosli mjesec .. pas mater i serveri 
<BotaniCar|2> load average: 7.68, 7.58, 7.55  , cini se da trebam jos servera .. logirali ili ne :D)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> bome ga przi
<SilverSpace> I work for a company which installs and deploys home / business networks for home automation purposes, and EVERY Linksys device we have tested, has inevitably ended up in the bin, not because they were faulty, but because they turned out to be rubbish.
<SilverSpace> zato ga ja nikada nisam kupio 
<SilverSpace> osim WRT54GL
<vileni_> ja sam imao 3 wrt54gl, i nijedan nije imao stock firmware duze od pola sata
<vileni_> osim sto su slabasni za danasnje pojmove ok su
<SilverSpace> vileni_: kaj gore imas stavljeno 
<SilverSpace> koji os
<vileni_> tomato i openwrt 
<vileni_> ddwrt sam nekad davno imao
<vileni_> ali sad mi pretezno stoje neiskoristeni, otkad sam zatrpan mikroticima :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<vileni_> kucni router je 600mhz sa 128mb rama
<SilverSpace> ja samo zelim usb3 na njemu i nista mi vie ne trena 
<SilverSpace> 1G mrezu
<vileni_> a wrt54gl je 200mhz sa 16mb ako se dobro sjecam
<BotaniCar|2> vileni_: ako si zatrpan mikroticima, preprodaj mi koji ! :) 
<vileni_> BotaniCar|2: imaju inventarske brojeve, nebi to dobro proslo :)
<BotaniCar|2> Zakaj, ja te brojeve ne citam :D
<vileni_> hehe
<SilverSpace> vileni_: i bar 16mb roma
<vileni_> deployao sam pola po faksu vec
<BotaniCar|2> Deployay meni, jos imam Xicu negdje :) 
<vileni_> imam 30 RB951G
<BotaniCar|2> Pes, nisam ju nikad vrnul
<vileni_> 5 RB951-2n
<vileni_> omnitik na 5ghz
<vileni_> 5x sxt na 5ghz
<BotaniCar|2> Ja imam kutiju keksa .. 
<vileni_> ccr1036, rb1200, rb1100x2
<BotaniCar|2> Narucio sam, radi testa M2M komunikacije, paletu Domacica keksa u firmu :) Bit ce zabavno ako poruka nekako zavrsi u produkciji :D
<SilverSpace> treba samo na rpi staviti dvije mrezne kartice wan i lan
<SilverSpace> pila za router
<SilverSpace> e da i usb3
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar|2> ja sam blesav ili nekaj ne kuzim. Pokusavam od openwrt rutera napraviti ripiter. Stavim jedan SSID u client mode i nakacim ga na t-com modem , napravim drugi SSID kao AP , ne dela .. SilverSpaceti sigurno znas kaj sam shebal 
<vileni_> meni nikako da dodje rpi
<vileni_> a vec imam ideja i za drugi
<vileni_> BotaniCar|2: koji je to ap? 
<vileni_> super mi je kad moram u produkciji testirati stvari za vrijeme radnog vremena :)
<BotaniCar|2> vileni_: dlink DSL-684T bi trebao biti ripiter, t-com uredjaj je neki zyxel ( ne znam napamet) 
<vileni_> BotaniCar|2: mislim da ne moze raditi isti radio kao client i ap u isto vrijeme
<BotaniCar|2> naravno da moze. Moze bti do 5 SSIDova u m-s modu, 3 adhoc i jedan client ; u isto vrijeme
<vileni_> imas negdje primjer toga?
<vileni_> imao sam potrebe za takvih sistemom pa nisam nigdje nasao
<BotaniCar|2> da, u sucelju openwrt-a , kad odes na wifi tab i napravis "create" ti izbaci to kaj sam napisao
<jelly> moj tp-link doma je client za kolegin AP i AP za mene doma
<vileni_> nice, nisam znao da to ide sa openwrt
<jelly> al ima samo jedan "radio", sto god to bilo, pa mora bit sve na istom kanalu
<BotaniCar|2> nda, to sam zaboravio napisati, hvala jelly
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> pa jeb. ti rba e banking
<SilverSpace> lol pa ti samo sa bankama imas problem 
<ravilov> i sa cijelom drzavnom upravom
<BotaniCar|2> i vecinom major linux vendora :) 
<SilverSpace> lol ja procitao darth vadera
<ravilov> ocigledno i ti trebas naocale
<BotaniCar|2> Na njega se jos nije zalio, valjda rade zajedno na necem :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<markosejic> d danž
<SilverSpace> sad kad sam procital vise o Linksys WRT1900ac bas mi i nije tak vise privlacan
<BotaniCar|2> � i tebi !
<SilverSpace> � 
<SilverSpace> ?
<ivoks> SilverSpace: kaj mu fali?
<markosejic> hm solidx 201401
<SilverSpace> ivoks: openwrt 
<SilverSpace> ovo kaj oni stavljaju nema podrske od openwrt
<ivoks> ?
<SilverSpace> znaci samo markenting
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/aabYfw
<ivoks> di ti skupljas informacije, svasta :)
<ivoks> The most important part that is still missing is a usable driver for the Marvell 802.11ac wireless chipset. Belkin is working on fixing this, but they have not given us an estimation on when such a driver will be provided.
<ivoks> https://forum.openwrt.org/viewtopic.php?pid=230686
<SilverSpace> citam 
<BotaniCar|2> ivoks: ako cemo pravo, opsteniji info ce naci u buyer rivjuima nego na sajtu proizvodjaca
<ivoks> ? :)
<ivoks> a gdje je site proizvodjaca ovdje spomenut?
<BotaniCar|2> ni ne mora biti , smijes se tom kaj on cita, a meni se cini kao ok metoda za formiranje misljenja 
<ivoks> BotaniCar|2: informaciju o stanju open source projekta je ipak bolje saznati na stranici open source projekta, nego li na consumer-grade amazonu
<ivoks> nije ovdje problem uredjaj, vec openwrt
<BotaniCar|2> ivoks: zasto ? misljenje ljudi koji su vec nesto kupili nema vrijednost ?
<BotaniCar|2> Ne kazem da ne treba i na stranicu projekta, ali amazon rivju je (imo) legitiman info izvor
<ivoks> al ocito je kriva informacija :)
<ivoks> https://forum.openwrt.org/viewtopic.php?pid=230954#p230954
<ivoks> https://github.com/wrt1900ac/opensource/tree/master/l_03Mar14_SDK_v3.5_OpenWRT/v3.5
<ivoks> radi li 100% sve? sigurno ne
<ivoks> al takva je priroda open source projekta
<ivoks> pogotovo ovakvih
<SilverSpace> hm kaj ce mi poluproizvod
<SilverSpace> malo glupavo da stave takvo u prodaju 
<ivoks> ?
<SilverSpace> vise su si stete napravili 
<ivoks> stavili su u prodaju svoj proizvod
<ivoks> koji radi
<ivoks> ti se zalis sto ne radi neki tvoj open source projekt na njemu
<SilverSpace> https://lists.openwrt.org/pipermail/openwrt-devel/2014-April/024837.html
<ivoks> to je kao da se zalis sto je dell stavio XY u prodaju jer gore ne radi freebsd
<ivoks> SilverSpace: to je proces
<SilverSpace> kaj ga onda reklamiraju kao openwrt
<ivoks> uredjaj je sad dosao u prodaju i postoje inicijalne verzije raznih hackova za isti
<ivoks> ne reklamiraju ga kao openwrt
<ivoks> reklamiraju ga kao otvorenu platformu
<ivoks> to kaj openwrt ne radi moze biti zbog tehnickih, procesnih ili politickih razloga
<SilverSpace> istina da je rano 
<ivoks> nije openwrt jedini koji radi na njemu
<SilverSpace> bome je
<ivoks> bome nije
<SilverSpace> je je
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> bojim se da ti uopce ne znas o cemu pricas
<SilverSpace> no popravit ce se do druge verzije
<SilverSpace> 0.00, 0.03, 0.08
<weshmashian> mornin'
<BotaniCar> WARNING - load average: 10.54, 8.07, 6.22  # MOAR BOXEN !
<weshmashian> samo? :)
<BotaniCar> Server ovog trena ne radi nikaj da zaradi platju, ovo ga je zabio interni load aplikacije .. 
<BotaniCar> zivjeli testni serveri 
<weshmashian> zabava je kad ti na 5 kutija load sinkronizirano skoci na 120 :)
<BotaniCar> meni je vec i load od +1 na serveru koji ne bi smio raditi nikaj , dosta :) 
<MmikeDOMA> weshmashian, ak imas 120 korova pa to je ok :0
<calmpitbull> pozdrav...zna li netko dali se moze u ZG nabavit samsung galaxy s2 usb port
<SilverSpace> hm kaj 
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim
<calmpitbull> usb port za mobac
<calmpitbull> onaj koji je na telefonu
<calmpitbull> jer ovaj moj ne radi kak bi trebal
<SilverSpace> aha treba zalemit
<SilverSpace> pa kak si to uspio potrgat
<calmpitbull> http://www.ebay.com/itm/SAMSUNG-GALAXY-S2-II-I9100-CHARGING-USB-PORT-DOCK-CONNECTOR-FLEX-MIC-/111057755320?pt=UK_Replacement_Parts_Tools&hash=item19db8edcb8
<calmpitbull> ovo
<SilverSpace> aha komplet
<calmpitbull> pa nisam ja potrgal.....to se potrgalo nakon 3 godine koristenja 
<SilverSpace> eh tesko jedino u servisu
<calmpitbull> ma onda cu narucit
<calmpitbull> jer tam cu sigurno dat vise od 5 $
<SilverSpace> to sigurno
<calmpitbull> jer mobac jos radi a i nije da imam love na bacanje, to jest uopce nemam love za novi mobitel
<SilverSpace> tak sam i ja svojeg vuko dok me nije poceo zajebavat
<SilverSpace> bome ce i ovaj ic dok ne crkne
<SilverSpace> ili vip da neku nemoralnu ponudu 
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: evo za wc http://www.tp-link.com/en/products/details/?model=TL-WPA4220KIT
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> igrao sam se s powerline mrezama prije, nije mi se dopalo, a i tablet mi nema mrezni steker, mora biti bez zicno
<BotaniCar> paaardon, nisam citao pazljivo
<BotaniCar> Imas pojma di kupiti/ posto ? 
<MmikeDOMA> pa jebemti
<MmikeDOMA> broj prozora i terminala i tabova je preogroman postao :D
<MmikeDOMA> a smijao sam se u sebi ivoksu kad sam vidio to kod njega :)
<BotaniCar> sve pare koje si spizdio na rostilje, da si dio investirao u treniranje organizacijskih vjestina ... 
<ivoks> :)
<MmikeDOMA> kak cu te slijedeci put kad cemo jest bitchslapnut s komadom odojka i nedat ti jest
<MmikeDOMA> pa ti kenjaj
<MmikeDOMA> idem jest
<MmikeDOMA> vidiom se
<BotaniCar> :*
<BotaniCar> bitchlslaping with pork .. uvijek je imao stila 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ode na rostilj a ne trenirat
<ivoks> ?
<SilverSpace> ivoks: MmikeDOMA :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: najveci bed kod ovog powerline extendera je kaj ne smije biti na produznom s osiguracem ,veli nabava.net da 450kn kosta, za to vec neki jadniji rutercic uzmem
<jelly> MmikeDOMA: koliko workspacea/virtualnih desktopa imas?
<jelly> meni na 9 ili 12 desktopa stane pun kufer terminala
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: dva ne jedan 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ako uzmem neki ruter, pod uvjetom da ce suradjivati s ovim tcomovim, treba mi jedan ; znam da trebam dva ova powerlinea
<BotaniCar> tak da brijem da mi se to ne isplati 
<BotaniCar> Plus kaj bi gotovo sigurno bar na jednom kraju morao biti u produznom, pa .. 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: kazem da mozes dva routera uzet za tu lovu :)
<BotaniCar> Ahh, smoto sam :) 
<BotaniCar> za tu lovu vec mogu nekog platiti da mi to lepokablira :) Cak ne moram sam :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> stream radi zvuka nigdje
<SilverSpace> nisam ni skuzio da sam stisao pojacalo 
<SilverSpace> hm dali se oba uredaja mogu vidjeti na racunalu u isto vrijem ako su npr . . .0.1 . . 1.1 
<jelly> sve se moze kad se hoce
<jelly> (ili kad se postave dvije IP adrese na racunalu)
<ivoks> uredjaja?
<SilverSpace> jelly: za to trebas imati dvije lan kartice ??
<jelly> SilverSpace: ne
<SilverSpace> ah za to nisam znao 
<jelly> jedan interface moze imat hrpu adresa
<SilverSpace> znam jednostavnu mrezu slozit 
<SilverSpace> aha 
<SilverSpace> sad znam kaj trazit
<SilverSpace> jedino kaj se te dve mreze ne vide
<SilverSpace> ?
<jelly> pa da... to je poanta koristenja razlicitih netmaski i adresa, da se ne vide
<obruT> sta ce vam tak puno terminala ? :) ja sam poprilicno suzdrzan pa imam samo dva terminala, svaki s po 15 tabova
<SilverSpace> koliko glupih danas naslova poslje sinocne utakmice
<SilverSpace> obruT: kak se snalazis
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> obruT: ocito nisi sistemac :-)
<obruT> pa svaki ima naslov na tabu pa fino pise :)
<jelly> tak moj sef ima, 20 tabova u jednom prozoru
<jelly> moji su odvojeni po nekim logickim cjelinama
<obruT> jelly: pa bas razmisljam to, kak nisam sistemac pa zato :) iako, tih 30-tak ssh konekcija po raznoraznim strojevima su u pravilu kante na kojima imam i sistemaskog posla... naravno, na svakom stroju je dignut i screen (ako ga je stovani admin koji odredjuje sto se smije instalirati instalirao)
<jelly> backup, baze, mejl, intranet, web hosting
<obruT> a upravo radim na tome da za ovih nekih 10-tak kroz dan dva sve predam sistemasima pa nemam vise potrebe biti gore :) iako cu imati jedan prozorcic u kojem cu imati dashboard svih kriticnih mjerljivih stvari za sve te kante :)
<SilverSpace> jel ima i na windozima screen
<SilverSpace> obruT: mozes ti ovo https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4KE2GHK8CI
<obruT> pa nemam pojma jel ima nesto sto radi pod cygwinom ili cim vec...
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Assassin's Creed Level over 9.000 [ Parkour ], Views: 83926, Rating: 98.319874%
<obruT> SilverSpace: vidio sam vec to :) frajer je obicni pozer :)
<obruT> mogo bi probat :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> taj naopaki gib, je li...
<SilverSpace> ali fakat moras imat snagu za ovo u rukama tj. prstima
<markosejic> d dan
<obruT> za to okretanje je AFAIK bitan core... vjerujem da je vrlo dobar "grif" za koji se drzi rukom
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/t1.0-9/224033_499111696813232_1641857163_n.jpg
<jelly> koji vrag je hroug?
<jelly> sef dobio spem od njih, a spem je expandani alias svima@hroug.hr
<BotaniCar> zvuci kao neka udruga gradjana :) 
<jelly> hm, MX im je kod Open.HR... budem gnjavio bivse kolege tamo
<BotaniCar> Jos gore, udruga Orakl korisnika ( http://www.hroug.hr/ ) :D
<BotaniCar> Ako je Orakl, nije spem :)
<jelly> a ne
<jelly> da je bar meni koji sam isao na tecaj i kajjaznam, razumio bi, ali je njemu koji nit orakl jeo nit mirisao
<BotaniCar> Mozda su mu nekad poklonili kisobran, pa sad naplacuju  
<BotaniCar> Btw, daju dobre kisobrane
<rut> jel tko koristio windows media encoder sa mp3 codecom ?
<BotaniCar> rut:  /join ##windows
<BotaniCar> we have cookies ( and no way of deleting them) 
<ivoks> dakle, legalizacija na hrvatski nacin
<ivoks> platio sve
<ivoks> napravio sve snimke
<ivoks> i onda mi vrate papire
<ivoks> jer je na jednom papiru umjesto zagreb pisalo murter
<rut> pa ovo je windows kanal .. zar ne ?
<ivoks> kao, adresa dostave
<ivoks> al dokumentacija je u redu :)
<jelly> ivoks: pa sto njih briga jel ti dostava u zg ili tunguziji?
<ivoks> na prvoj stranici je pisala prava adresa ali krivi grad za narucitelja
<jelly> aha!
<ivoks> onoj ukrasnoj stranici na pocetku
<ivoks> i zbog toga sve moram ponovno
<BotaniCar> kaj nisi tu gresku kod uvezivanja jednom , nedavno, vec napravio ? :) 
<obruT> bio neki dan kod frenda... nakon 2 godine naganjanja papira uskoro ce moci poceti graditi kucu... pokazao mi sve papire koje ima... onak potvrda za ovo, potvrda za ono, a onda potvrda da imas druge dvije potvrde... prestrasno
<ivoks> da
<jelly> sad sa svim tim potvrdama otic na sud i tuzit drzavu da onemogucava ekonomiju
<ivoks> BotaniCar: nisam ja ovu gresku napravio
<ivoks> al ja cu ju platiti
<BotaniCar> ivoks: kaj rech :( 
<ivoks> a nis
<rut> sto je ovo . nevidjeh da ja kutijica ista pisao danas ?!
<BotaniCar> I programeri nekad rade
<SilverSpace> jel tko zna nekoga tko reze pleksiglass a da se oce zajebavati sa sitnim stvarima
<MmikeDOMA> e i meni bi doso taki dobro :)
<MmikeDOMA> jos da i savija i to
<MmikeDOMA> da mi napravi mini ormarcic za ruter/modem/switch
<MmikeDOMA> 3 uredjaja
<ivoks> vimeo.com/92311483
<ivoks> bummer :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> MmikeDOMA: onak sve izvadis iz kucista i slozis u pleksi :)
<MmikeDOMA> SilverSpace, m
<MmikeDOMA> u kucistu metnem u pleksi
<MmikeDOMA> sam da mogu zasarafit na zid
<MmikeDOMA> ili na ormar
<MmikeDOMA> da mi ne stoji na stolu
<SilverSpace> MmikeDOMA: nemas maste :)
<ravilov> SilverSpace, a sta bi ti radio sa pleksiglasom? rezbario akrilicne skulpture? :p
<jelly> radio bi kutijice za mala racunala!
<obruT> ipak je s godinama naucio raditi s malim stvarima
<SilverSpace> obruT: :)
<obruT> :)
<ravilov> mozda nije jos naucio ali covjek se trudi :p
<ravilov> zasad samo trazi nekoga da mu hendla male stvari :D
<SilverSpace> ima Proxxon finih stvari mogo bi hrpu novca kod njih potrositi
<ravilov> pa i mogo bi
<ravilov> da ne potrosis kod njih potrosio bi negdje drugdje
<SilverSpace> ravilov: ne mogu nema se
<ravilov> aha
<ravilov> presusilo ipak :)
<SilverSpace> ravilov: moram sad molera platiti 
<SilverSpace> bil bi zadovoljan i sa ovim http://www.chipoteka.hr/artikl/18846/koordinatni-stol-kt70-27-100
<ravilov> cijena prava sitnica
<SilverSpace> ravilov: http://www.chipoteka.hr/artikl/19287/glodalica-27-110-mf-70
<ipozgaj> jutro
<SilverSpace> ova bi bila sasvim ok
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ipozgaj: jutar
<ipozgaj> sutra pravac hr! kakvo je vrijeme? jel mi treba jakna
<SilverSpace> ravilov: ima takva i sa kompjuterskim navodenjem :)
<SilverSpace> ipozgaj: kisovito i nije jos za kratke rukave
<ravilov> ipozgaj, treba
<ipozgaj> :/
<ravilov> da, jesi siguran da zelis doc? :
<ravilov> :p
<ipozgaj> a nisam bio vec godinu dana, starci drame :D
<MmikeDOMA> ipozgaj, doritosi :D
<ipozgaj> MmikeDOMA: amazon covjece!
<igustin> openSUSE Conference 2014 live streaming http://is.gd/5tqjpB
<ravilov> SilverSpace, meni bi isto tak nesto dobro doslo, radim neki projekt, ali otkud mi pare...
<ravilov> MmikeDOMA, ti si bas poludio za te doritose...
<SilverSpace> opet doritosi 
<ravilov> ipozgaj, webcam uz obecanje starcima da to sto gledaju stvarno nije pre-recorded :)
<ipozgaj> ravilov: zadnji put kad sam isao u Hr sam im kupio IPad, skypeamo jednom tjedno
<ravilov> sta onda drame
<ipozgaj> a ne znam :)
<ravilov> mozda hoce jos elektronike da dofuras :p
<ravilov> ili doritos! 
<jelly> \DORITOS/
<ipozgaj> ne jedem skoro vise uopce te cipseve
<ipozgaj> pazim na prehranu :D
<weshmashian> ivoks: jao, pade okretiste :P
<ravilov> ipozgaj, I call bull :p
<ipozgaj> ravilov: jebiga, natukao 12kg :D
<weshmashian> ipozgaj o/
<ipozgaj> oj :)
<ravilov> bas me zanim jel mel sta natukla
<ivoks> weshmashian: da
<ivoks> weshmashian: ne da mi se to sad dirati, nek se time bave level8 ekipa
<MmikeDOMA> ingreslije
<ipozgaj> ravilov: nije :)
<ravilov> i mislio sam
<ravilov> ta moze svaki dan slona za rucak i svejedno se nis ne bu vidlo :)
<MmikeDOMA> ipozgaj, kaj amazon?
<ipozgaj> pa naruci od tamo
<Mmike> pa nemrem :)
<ipozgaj> sve se moze sa amazona narucit
<ipozgaj> :)
<Mmike> mozda u amerk'u
<Mmike> u prcijanu ne ide bas sam tak :)
<ipozgaj> pa sto nije sad bolje kako smo usli u EU?
<Mmike> jasta da je bolje :)
<ipozgaj> ono, bez carina sa amazon uk ili sto vec
<ipozgaj> ja SVE narucujem preko amazona
<ipozgaj> cak i hranu (u San Franciscu imas Amazon Fresh)
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> mogu bas probat
<Mmike> al' dvojim da ce ic :)
<ipozgaj> ima i google nesto svoje slicno (free), no to jos nisam probao
<ipozgaj> ovo 
<Mmike> www.amazon.com/Frito-Lay-Chips-Classic-Multipack-Count/dp/B008XV6WTG/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1398358190&sr=8-2&keywords=Doritos
<Mmike> gle ti to
<ipozgaj> https://www.google.com/shopping/express
<Mmike> iako
<Mmike> frito-lay ne zeli izvoziti/prodavati doritose van USA
<Mmike> tj, prodaje ih po europi (nasao u amsterdamu i nasao u lisabonu)
<Mmike> al to ima skroz drugi okus
<ipozgaj> Lays je fin
<Mmike> frito-lay radi doritose
<Mmike> lays ima u zg
<Mmike> u konzumima i tima
<ipozgaj> ja obicno uzmem obicni slani i onda plijem tapatio preko toga
<Mmike> ja sam tositose rokao kad sam u usa bio :)
<Mmike> i sto dipova raznih  :)
<Mmike> moram u bauhaus
<ravilov> koi si ti junkie
<ravilov> lol
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> da imam facebook, ravilov, sad bih ti fotku pokazao jednu :)
<ravilov> reci ipozgaju da ti donese kilu facebooka :p
<Mmike> mozda thunder moze doc do te slike :)
<Mmike> zanimljivoi
<Mmike> knjiga na amazon.com kosta $15, a na amazon.co.uk ta ista dodje 18 funti :)
<ravilov> a kindle... 20 EUR?
<ravilov> (verzija za)
<Mmike> ma to su kindle edicije
<ravilov> a
<ravilov> oso ipozgaj, taman kad ga trebas zicat facebook :p
<SilverSpace> mozes narucit ali np 39$ postarina 42$
<Mmike> oso sam
<Mmike> pusa svi
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> gledam na njuskalu Nexus 5 16 kosta kao u uk Nexus 5 32GB
<SilverSpace> htc one je velika razlika
<SilverSpace> 1300kn
<markosejic> d vecer
<Mmike> orborbor
<Mmike> mmike.mooo.com/munin/localdomain/localhost.localdomain/memory.html
<Mmike> vrijeme je za jos 16 gigi rama
<ravilov> ili kill -9 -1
<ravilov> sudo *
<weshmashian> Mmike: sad samo cekam da velis da ti fali Kayako :)
<Mmike> weshmashian, da ti budem iskren, fali, al' kayako 3
<Mmike> to je bila milinica
<igustin> openSUSE Conference 2014 live streaming http://is.gd/5tqjpB
<ivoks> ima kaj pametno?
<ivoks> idem spat
#ubuntu-hr 2014-04-25
<SilverSpace> jutro
<ravilov> http://io9.com/p-1567223177
<jelly-home> kornjace!
<BotaniCar> jutro
<SilverSpace> smrdljivi martin
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ! O mrtvima sve najbolje ( zakaj sam se Martina sjetil ? ) 
<rut> jutro :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ovaj na videu kaj kruh okrece
<BotaniCar> rute! Bio si prva stvar koja mi je pala na pamet po budjenju .. na zalos se opce ne sjecam kaj sam pomislio, osim da si bio vezan uz to-nesto
<rut> nadam se da nije nesto sexualno samo !!
<rut> ono . jutro .. erekcija ..
<rut> i nemoj to molim te ovako javno .. sto ce mislit drugi ????!!
<BotaniCar> BotaniCar: Ma neee, mislim .. vjerujem da niej bilo tako nesto, ali nisam siguran :) 
<Mmike> yawanawa
<BotaniCar> Nego, jel ima tko od vas iznajmljenu DDoS protection uslugu za web servise negdje ? Gdje ? Kak vam se https://ddos-guard.net/en cini ? 
<Mmike> dete ima povisene jetrene enzime
<Mmike> pise na internetu da je to najcesce od masne hrane i alkohola
<Mmike> rano je poceo :D
<BotaniCar> Mmike: de me sjeti, kaj to znaci, brijem da i ja imam :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ima reflected.net :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar, i to su bolji od cloudflarea :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar, a neznam kaj to znaci. ALT/ALS/GGT - to sam i ja imao poviseno, kad sam, eto, bio u praznicnom raspolozenju :D
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ne bi ja menaziran hosting, samo DDoS zastitu 
<Mmike> pa da, samo ddos zastita
<Mmike> oni sluze k'o proxi, ajmo rec, za sve tvoje
<Mmike> znaci www.pimpek.com ne pokazuje vise kod tebe nego pokazuje na njih, a onda oni to proslijedjuju tebi
<Mmike> idem po uputnice/nalaze
<BotaniCar> e,to ! Nisam to vidio u listi usluga 
<ravilov> SilverSpace, ne citas? nije kruh nego kokica ili stiropor
<BotaniCar> Ajtebok
<Mmike> ajte
<SilverSpace> ravilov: aa nisam citao :)
<ravilov> SilverSpace, znam da nisi, steta jer u tekstu je najveca fora
<SilverSpace> http://www.vecernji.hr/ljubav-i-veze/sluzbeno-je-muskarci-u-krevetu-traju-samo-dvije-minute-934957
<SilverSpace> ravilov: samo sam naslov procitao 
<SilverSpace> ravilov: to me ponukalo da tvitnem #vladahr :)
<SilverSpace> joj danas ce biti dugi dan 
<SilverSpace> malo sam vec lud
<BotaniCar> Ja sam lud od srece, petak je ! :) 
<SilverSpace> znaci ovaj vikend peres suđe
<BotaniCar> To je dobro, znaci da se jelo ! 
<BotaniCar> http://www.index.hr/lajk/thumbnail.ashx?path=Images/UserImages/Original/Image_35318.jpg&width=618 # not sure if safe for work :) 
<SilverSpace> :)
<rut> c
<rut> ups
<BotaniCar> slazes printer nekom ? 
<SilverSpace> kme
<ravilov> ides, jos malo pa ce mobitele radit od laminata http://cdn04.androidauthority.net/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/oneplus-one-wood-bamboo-styleswap-7.jpg
<rut> mene pitas muffin ?
<BotaniCar> pda, nekakav cups tu prozivas :) 
<SilverSpace> bambus je uredu 
<rut> ma c je slucajno izletjelo 
<SilverSpace> naravno za popit
<ravilov> u uredu?
<BotaniCar> Obicno se pije u kantini 
<BotaniCar> ( uredskoj ) 
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> napredak u jednom filmu: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=682745288445855
<drj_cro> jutro
<jelly-home> ivoks: napredak? promjena pravila
<SilverSpace> ivoks: :)
<ivoks> jelly-home: jedno i drugo
<BotaniCar> Meni je ovaj drugi dio filma tuzan, kao da vozaca nitko ne voli, odradili ga na brzinu i potjerali :) 
<jelly-home> 1950 spiker veli da nisu smjela biti vise od 4 osobe
<jelly-home> da su tad bila cetvorica za svaku gumu bilo bi gotovo za 10-15 sekundi
<ivoks> sumnjam
<ivoks> pa pol minute je cekicem nabijao prvi kotac
<BotaniCar> da ih je onomad smjelo biti toliko, nosili bi bolid na ramenima i pobijedili :D
<ivoks> hidraulika cuda cini :)
<jelly-home> s druge strane, oprema i tehnologija formule iz 1950 je bila puno, puno bliza autu na cesti
 * ravilov je oduvijek mislio da je f1 svijet za sebe, apstraktan i neopterecen realnoscu
<jelly-home> svaki sport se razvija od nadobudnog amaterizma do ^^
<BotaniCar> Nazivno su oni testing ground za ono kaj cemo mi sutra voziti 
<ravilov> ja mislio da je to e klasa
 * ravilov ili s? tko ce ih znat vise
<BotaniCar> http://www.index.hr/lajk/thumbnail.ashx?path=Images/UserImages/Original/Image_35304.jpg&width=618
<BotaniCar> http://www.index.hr/lajk/thumbnail.ashx?path=Images/UserImages/Original/Image_35230.jpg&width=618
 * ravilov mrzi indexov lajk
<BotaniCar> ja prvi put to vidim 
<ravilov> svasta
<Vlado9A3CY> jutro :)
<BotaniCar> Fato, sto najprije primjecujete kod muskaraca ? Klijesta, to jest jesu li ga poslali iz Elektre da mi iskljuci struju  :) 
<BotaniCar> Ne znam zakaj mi je ovo smijesno , ali je 
<Vlado9A3CY> timer s attiny2313 je gotov, trenutno u fazi testiranja :) SilverSpace
<BotaniCar> https://www.debian.org/News/2014/20140424?utm_campaign=debian-news&utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=facebook # ne bumo se nikad squeeza rijesili :) 
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: oo finoo 
<SilverSpace> zjev zjev
<marko> d jutro
<marko> silver pozz
<SilverSpace> pozdrav
<marko> bas i meni se zjeva
<Vlado9A3CY> :)
<marko> vlado pozz
<SilverSpace> ja samo da ne padnem sa stolca
<Vlado9A3CY> Pozdrav Marko
<BotaniCar> kaj su i vama supruge hrkale celu noc ? Nisam oka sklopio .. 
<marko> ja sam se probudio u 2 zaspao do 5 
<SilverSpace> u pola sest netjak se digo i spremao na danasnji izlet u varazdin
<marko> ja sam jutros u pola 7 alarm zvonio
<marko> jucer ratovao s lmde
<marko> radio reinstall jer mi se pocelo događati da mi se rusi caja
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: bas te zalim 
<marko> i bio je usporio nesto nemam pojma zasto lmde
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: da sam znal, tocno bi ti u kvart doletio na kavu, nsiam znal kaj s sobom pred jutro :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> -sh: syntax error: unexpected ")"
<BotaniCar> :D
<SilverSpace> exit
<SilverSpace> ups 
<SilverSpace> zanimljivo isti uredaj ima istu ip adresu sa razlicitim OS 
<BotaniCar> zakaj je to zanimljivo ? Odnosno, zasto ne bi imao ? kaj god da se instalira, 90% si siguran da ce defaultati na 192.168.x.x ili 169.24.x.x.
<BotaniCar> ili da ce ubrati DHCP lease, pa ako i reinstaliras, zbog MACa ces dobiti istu adresu 
<SilverSpace> aha mac je tu u pitanju od lan kartice
<BotaniCar> ako je dinamicki dodijljena adresa, da
<BotaniCar> dodijdildodijelimjena
<SilverSpace> zanimljivije da mi ssh-copy-id -i na jednom OS radi na drugom ne
<jelly-home> ko dijeli dildo?!?
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> Zakaj ja uopce pretpostavljam da pricas o IPv4 adresama, bahato od mene :) 
<ravilov> pa da, tako funkcionira svaki dhcp na kojem sam radio, najcesce dodijeli isti IP istom MAC-u
<BotaniCar> s/najcesce/uvijek ako je unutar lease perioda/
<ravilov> ovaj na poslu i moj doma i ako je izvan isto
<SilverSpace> ravilov: nisam to znao ili bolje reci do sad to nisam primjecivao 
<BotaniCar> Da, to za izvan lease perioda je neobavezno, ako je u mogucnosti, servis rijuza prethodno dodijeljenu adresu ( ako ju vec nije morao pre-dodijeliti nekom drugom) 
<ravilov> ok, moj doma je actually slozen da radi tako :)
<SilverSpace> uredno kaze da je se uredu Number of key(s) added: 1
<ravilov> ovaj na poslu je slozen da *preferira* istu adresu ako nije zauzeta
<ravilov> osim u mom slucaju
<ravilov> zbog autorizacija u neke zasticene mreze (autorizira se preko IP-a) meni je na dhcp-u slozena rezervacija IP-a
<BotaniCar> Jon Lajoie ima dva nova spota ( za neupucene, to je lik koji je snimio https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5PsnxDQvQpw i https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xC03hmS1Brk )
<datase> BotaniCar: Title: Everyday Normal Guy, Views: 30536039, Rating: 98.0603%
<datase> BotaniCar: Title: I Kill People, Views: 31263012, Rating: 96.626654%
<BotaniCar> Cuj ti , imenuje i vise URLova za redom ! :) 
<BotaniCar> "DONATE HERE: http://www.jonlajoie.com/kickstarter Please help me raise 500 million dollars so that I can accomplish my dream of becoming SUPER rich."
<ravilov> pa ti sad znaj koji je za sta
<BotaniCar> FIFO
 * ravilov radi u poslovnom okruzenju pa je vise navikao na GIGO
<BotaniCar> Cigo ! :) 
<BotaniCar> Nego, u kakvom jos okruzenju, osim poslovnog, mozes raditi ? Kucnom ? 
<BotaniCar> ( /me u medjuvremenu izguglo GIGO i place od smijeha ) 
<ravilov> u dinamickom startupu
<ravilov> to je cool
<BotaniCar> :) 
<BotaniCar> Kaj bi to "dinamicki startup" moglo znaciti ... dobijes placu kad firma prvi put vidi neke noFce ? :)
<ravilov> otkud znam
<ravilov> ne radim za dinamicki startup
<BotaniCar> Ali znas za njih! 
<ivoks> nego
<ivoks> jeste vidli snimku novog srpskog premijera
<ivoks> u glini, '95.?
<ivoks> :)
<BotaniCar> Nisam ziher, to dok je jos vojvoda bio ? 
<ivoks> on i pajdas mu su bili
<ivoks> seselj
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K58UsDVhgxQ
<datase> ivoks: Title: Aleksandar Vučić govor - Okupirana Glina, Views: 29417, Rating: 29.638556%
<ivoks> some things never change...
<ivoks> kakav pesnik :)
<ivoks> prema njemu, slobo nije dovoljno ucinio
<SilverSpace> permission je na key ok i na mapu i ne radi 
<BotaniCar> Pravi balkanski politicar, bez srama je sve rekao, i sad je preCjednik :D
<ravilov> sto reci, iskrenost se cijeni
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b2CUONXlxQ8
<datase> ivoks: Title: Aleksandar Vučić o granici Karlobag-Ogulin-Karlovac-Virovitica, Views: 19438, Rating: 38.536584%
<ivoks> a evo ga i tu
<ravilov> SilverSpace, sigurno se moras dodat u jos par grupa i par puta odlogirat i ulogirat :p
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> lol, 20% srba; pa zar to nije srpsko onda? :)
<ivoks> nisam siguran da bi mu trebalo dozvoliti ulaz u hrvatsku
<BotaniCar> suglasan
<BotaniCar> Kaj se desi ako ga uhapsimo cim predje na nasu stranu granice ? 
<BotaniCar> Mislim, nece biti rata jer smo sad u EU, ce se Srbi duriti ? :) 
<ivoks> ahahahahahaha
<ivoks> pazi ovo
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/v/t1.0-9/10009134_10152117187339094_3594354869434825418_n.jpg?oh=a9d8e268446774c3098412e196dee7fc&oe=53D738F4&__gda__=1405355895_3977a974de36f99cca33d44601083809
<BotaniCar> Morski pesi :D
<ravilov> cura dobila novi komp pa je stari poklonila sestri, eto sto je sestra napravila https://scontent-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/l/t1.0-9/q71/s720x720/1609790_10201793518745116_2635417404381120345_n.jpg
<marko> jesus
<BotaniCar> ravilov: reci mi da seka nije jos ni u srednjoj 
<ravilov> ne znam ni curu ni sestru
<ravilov> random sa fejsa
<BotaniCar> *phew*
<ivoks> dobra tipkovnica
<ravilov> old skool
<BotaniCar> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/t1.0-9/1016951_763257997038597_1327424305517295733_n.jpg
<ivoks> nije old skool
<ivoks> ima takvih i sad za kupiti
<ivoks> jednostavno je dobra
<ravilov> to sto ih ima i sad za kupit ne znaci da nije old skool :p
<ivoks> mirka je svoju zalila s kavom
 * BotaniCar ima tog chiconya sad na stolu
<ivoks> ko da se nis nije desilo
<ivoks> i dalje kliketa i radi savrseno
<ravilov> frend je svoju svojevremeno zalio colom
<marko> dobre stare tipkovnice ne kvare se
<ravilov> kad se osusila bila je sva ljepljiva i neupotrebljiva
<ivoks> marko: nije stvar u godinama, vec tehnologiji
<ravilov> pa ju oprao pod pipom
<ravilov> osusio
<ravilov> onda bila dobra
<ivoks> marko: ima i novih mehanickih tipkovnica
<BotaniCar> al su pre skupe 
<BotaniCar> jer su hype
<ivoks> a jebiga
<ivoks> nisu hype
<ravilov> treba nabavit onu (pra)staru ibm kliketavu
<BotaniCar> mislim, tak ih prezentiraju, nisu hype, alat su kao i svaki drugi
<ivoks> 30 sekundi rada na ovima od 80kn, prsti i zglobovi me bole
<ivoks> tak da mi nije zao 1250kn za moju blackwidow
<Mmike> 1250?!
<ivoks> kupio sam istu i zaposlenicima :)
<Mmike> to je malo too much , reko bi :D
 * ravilov ima doma tu od 80kn spojenu na kucni server, koristim je samo kad moram radit u konzoli, znaci nikad :)
<BotaniCar> Nije to skupo, nego sam ja skrt
<ivoks> to je puno, slazem se
<ivoks> ali radim 10h na dan na njoj
<ravilov> to je PREVISE puno
<ravilov> to je onak
<ravilov> za upucat se puno :)
<ivoks> tak da nema stednje kad je u pitanju zdravlje
<BotaniCar> isplati mi se provaliti ti u ured samo za tastature
<ravilov> pa za to dobijes cijeli komp...
 * Mmike ima doma K120, 120 kuna je kostsala, 6 mjeseci je bila izvrsna, sad vec osjetim da je tvrda
<Mmike> pa cu kupit K220 :)
<Mmike> koristio sam onaj neki
<ravilov> Mmike, jesi sta razlio po njoj?
<Mmike> weshmashian, pomozi, kaj sam koristio?
<Mmike> ravilov, vise puta
<ivoks> Mmike: pa to je membransko sranje
<ravilov> pa zato je tvrda :p
<Mmike> ravilov, ma jok, tvrda je jer je losa :)
<ravilov> lol
<Mmike> 6 mjeseci joj je vijek trajanja :)
<Mmike> ivoks, yup, a'l kad je novo radi ok
<ravilov> pise u deklaraciji? :)
<ivoks> Mmike: nisi radio na mehnickoj tipkovnici
<Mmike> jesam
<Mmike> neznam samo kojoj :)
<Mmike> i od nje su me bolili prsti
<Mmike> pa sam ju dao weshmashianu  :)
<ivoks> mozda je bila pretvrda
<ivoks> ima razlicitih modela
<Mmike> meni nije pasala ta, da
<Mmike> neka dinkova je to
<Mmike> silversteele
<Mmike> ili nesh tak
<ivoks> ma to nije mehanicko
<ivoks> to samo izgleda mehanicko
<ivoks> steelseries
<Mmike> ne, mehanicka je
<ivoks> imao sam i ja to
 * ravilov je na faksu radio na nekom PRAPRAPRAprastarom terminalu, tu tipkovnicu je trebalo cekicem nabijat da radi
<ivoks> kurac od tipkovnice
<ravilov> ne zato sto je stara, tako je konstruirana
<ivoks> bas smece
<Mmike> imam ja doma neku IBMovu sa servera nekog - e, kak je TO tvrdo :)
<ivoks> steelseries.com/products/keyboards/steelseries-shift
<Mmike> i onda dodje frendica koja je radila na sms-sexy-chatu, sjedne se i kaze 'PREJEBENO' :D
<ivoks> ovo sam imao prije
<ivoks> govno
<ravilov> Mmike, ovo je bio terminal sa tipkovnicom koja izgleda ko C64 :)
<ivoks> izgleda mehanicki, a nije
<ravilov> Mmike, tko zna sta je ona prije radila s tim rukama/prstima...
<Mmike> ivoks, 6GV2
<Mmike> to je tastatura, mehanicka
<Mmike> cherry black switches
<ravilov> kak su mi zabavni svi ovi koji sad odjednom vise nemaju http:// prije url-a
<Mmike> odlicna u smislu da sam pun kufer brze tipkao nego na ostalima
<ravilov> tocno vidis tko sve koristi chrome :)
<Mmike> ravilov, da, chrome glupi
<ivoks> black da
<ivoks> ja imam blue
<Mmike> ivoks, koja je tvoj atastatura
<ravilov> neka za 1250kn
<ivoks> www.razerzone.com/gaming-keyboards-keypads/razer-blackwidow
<ravilov> cek
<Mmike> ja si hocu kupit za doma neku wireless s misem, a za ured cu kupit mehanicku pravu glasnu jer tamo nema zene da prigovara :)
<ravilov> za poslovnu upotrebu si kupio gaming tipkovnicu???
<ivoks> to se reklamira kao gaming
<ivoks> jer duze traju
<Mmike> http://www.razerzone.com/gaming-keyboards-keypads/razer-blackwidow
<Mmike> heh
<ivoks> ali nema nikakve veze s gamingom
<Mmike> ivoks, koristis chrome beta :)
<ivoks> koristim chromium
<Mmike> i 'obicnom' chrometu http ima ispred
<Mmike> u beti nema
<Mmike> i u beti ne radi google hangouts
<Mmike> bar meni ne radi
<ravilov> meni u ironu radi
<marko> ja koristim cromium
<BotaniCar> ravilov: kak mislis to za krom ? ja ga toristim pa mi uredno prefixa http:// ( windows chrome) 
<ivoks> ma ima bug u zadnjoj verziji chroma
<BotaniCar> aha, pardon, sad citam kaj su napisali iznad
<ivoks> vec su to ispravili
<ravilov> evidently nisu jos :p
<ravilov> ili ti nisi napravio upgrade
<ivoks> ispravili su u chromu
<ravilov> na najzadnjiju alfabetagamu
<ivoks> ubuntu ima stariji chromium
<ravilov> a
<ivoks> trebalo bi to backportat
<ivoks> http://www.net.hr/
<ivoks> evo, chrome uredno radi
<Mmike> koja verzija?
<ravilov> nemam pojma, meni je primarni firefox (naravno) a tu i tamo koristim google chrome i srware iron
<ivoks> mozda bi se trebao i prebaciti na chrome
<Mmike> http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2413598,00.asp <- ovo je, ravilov, za tebe :D
<ravilov> pa da, sto ne bi odmah i dusu prodao :)
<ravilov> Mmike, kakva je to igracka? :)
<Mmike> pa to ti ide taman uz tvoju rezoluciju :)
<ravilov> pa to skoro manje od vlastitog USB prijemnika :p
<ivoks> www.nabava.net/trazilica.php?tp=0&q=Razer+blackwidow
<ravilov> joj nabijem te na rezoluciju
<ivoks> pala cijena :)
<Mmike> ivoks, aj probaj ne koristit Xlib copy buffer nego ctrl-c u chromiumetu reci pa onda pejstsaj
<ivoks> http://www.nabava.net/trazilica.php?tp=0&q=Razer+blackwidow
<Mmike> :D
<ivoks> ha, vidis... to radi
<ravilov> ...
<ravilov> zar ima jos netko da koristi Xlib buffer?
<Mmike> ugl, ivoks  - to je ta od 1.2k kuna?
<Mmike> ravilov, svi, rekao bih :)
<ivoks> da, ali ja imam 2013 verziju
<ivoks> a 2014 mi se vise svidja cak
<ivoks> drek
<ivoks> nema numericki dio
 * jelly-home ni ne zna sto je Xlib copy buffer
<ravilov> Mmike, ja jedino u xtermu i slicnim (arhaicnim?) athena programima, za sve ostalo tu je ^C
<ivoks> http://www.adm.hr/product_info.php?products_id=12800
<ivoks> ovu ja imam
<ravilov> a i u xtermu samo zato sto ^C u principu ima sasvim drugi efekt :)
<Mmike> ok, sveznadari
<Mmike> ajte mi preporucite slusalice s mikrofonom, neke fine i dobre
<ravilov> zicne/bezicne?
<Mmike> u ADMu necu vise nikad nista kupit iz inata
<Mmike> ravilov, pa moze i zicne
<ivoks> Mmike: ja sam uzeo platronics
<ivoks> u linksu
<BotaniCar> Mmike: oces tastaturu s mikrofonom, touchpadom i mehanickim tipkama ( bezicnu, naravno) ? 
 * ravilov vec vise godina koristi Creative HS-1200
<ivoks> znam za kaj ti treba :)
<ravilov> bezicne
<Mmike> ivoks,  :)
<ivoks> i meni sastanci traju po par sati
<ravilov> koristim onak, intenzivno
<ivoks> ne mozes ni na wc otici :)
<ravilov> svaki dan se cujem sa zenom preko toga :)
<jelly-home> ivoks: zasto ne mozes?
<ivoks> ...sad mogu... :D
<Mmike> ae :) mislim, ne treaju jos, al' znam da budu, vremenom :)
<BotaniCar> <3 platronics
<ivoks> jedino mi je zao sto ih ne mogu i s mobitelom koristiti
<ravilov> mene vise zanima kako/gdje sad zamijeniti ove sve spuzvaste/mekane dijelove, poceli se lagano raspadat :)
<ravilov> ivoks, USB OTG :p
<Mmike> ivoks, ovo: www.links.hr/?naziv=slusalice-plantronics-gamecom-commander-multimedia-7-1&option=artikl&id_artikl=100.506.579 ?
<Mmike> tj
<Mmike> http://www.links.hr/?naziv=slusalice-plantronics-gamecom-commander-multimedia-7-1&option=artikl&id_artikl=100.506.579
<Mmike> :D
<ravilov> zar i ti
<ravilov> jao
<ravilov> links izgleda jos uvijek crkava
<Mmike> "Laserom ugraviran serijski broj" <- ako ovo nije selling point, neznam stso je
<Mmike> ravilov, radi fino i glatko
<ravilov> onda mozda moj posao
<Mmike> ravilov, mozda imas bed s rezolucijom, ne stane sve, pa se nagurava, pa dok jedno izadje drugo udje...
<Mmike> pa je sporo :)
<ivoks> Mmike: nista od toga
<ivoks> nemaju vise ove koja ja imam
<ivoks> nista od ovog nije bezicno
<BotaniCar> sto ce rec, opet nemres ici njatke :) 
<ivoks> www.plantronics.com/us/product/audio-995
<ivoks> ovo imam
<marko> ja sam se opekao na bezicne tipkovnice izbjegavam ih
<ravilov> Mmike, http://www.dilbert.com/1998-09-12/
<marko> jelo mi je baterije ko ludo
<BotaniCar> kak dugo ti baterija dura, ivoks ? I, kak podnose kad ti je noseci zid izmedju tebe i piceka ?
<ivoks> BotaniCar: max. sam ih testirao 6h
<BotaniCar> to je izvrsno
<marko> ja imam sada bezicni mis vec 5 dana drzi bateriaj
<marko> baterija
 * ravilov ima jedino bezicnog misa, na tome baterija traje onak, beskonacno
<budz0r> ja sam imao slicne ivoksovim, samo zicane, i usi bole za popizdit nakon 2 sata nosenja
<ravilov> mijenjam jednom godisnje
<marko> ja imam punjac i punjive baterije
<budz0r> plantronics
<marko> ja sam si uzeo slusalice  logitech platio ih 90 kn platio
<BotaniCar> ja naviko na zicne miseve i tastature iz vremena kad sam se igrao .. nemres ti s wireles periferijama 
<marko> fine su lagane
<ravilov> marko, jesi li primijetio da vecina tvojih izjava pocinje sa "ja imam" ili barem sa "ja"? bogme si self-centered... :p
<marko> jbg
<ravilov> bas nekog sad zanima sta ti sve doma imas :p
 * BotaniCar radi inventuru markovog stana i salje ekipu na teren
<ravilov> nece pomoc
<ravilov> onda ce bit sve "ja nemam"
<BotaniCar> :))))))))))
<SilverSpace> lol 
<SilverSpace> fino sad znam kam krenuti u pljacku 
<marko> zgodne su slusalice lagane ne umaraju
<Mmike> budz0r, koje sad imas?
<budz0r> Mmike: sad nemam nista :D
<Mmike> ja imam neke logitechove koje su super, u biti, samo sto im je potenciometar umro i sad krce kad ih hocu stisat
<Mmike> u biti
<Mmike> 20 minuta do sastanka - /me ide sarafit
<ravilov> Mmike, nista sto WD-40 ne moze rijesit
<budz0r> Mmike: u potraznji sam necega laganog i da dobro izolira zvuk
<marko> ove nemaju potenciometar
<ravilov> sarafit... jel to neki slang za kenjaru?
<Mmike> Mem:         15669      15289        379          0         20        836
<Mmike> moram kupit jos rama
<ravilov> strasno
<marko> moram i ja ali je ddr2 skup
<ravilov> Mmike, pa sta radis na tome? vrtis mysql?
<jelly> jeste
<jelly> marko: os kupit 2x2GB? :-)
<marko> bilo bi 2 gb dosta
<marko> koliko cjenis
 * Mmike cijelo jutro pjeva 'miiiiiiiiiiiiirka'
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj ti jedes ram ko cokoladu 
<marko> kad na laptopu mi uzima graficka jer je shared
<marko> inte
<marko> intel
<ravilov> Mmike, ljubavi jedina moja ti?
<SilverSpace> :) Mmike se je nocas seksal 
<ravilov> ...
 * ravilov se pita kako sad mirka ulazi u tu pricu
<SilverSpace> ravilov: veleli je pa pjeva
<ravilov> pa bar da pjeva ime *svoje* zene...
<BotaniCar> mozda mu je mirka rekla da ode do zene jer smrdi po testosteronu, pa pjeva iz zahvalnosti za dobru ideju 
 * ravilov misli da su u sumi
<Vlado9A3CY> u mom malom idilicnom prigorskom selu bi se reklo "vidim ja da vi tog covjeka uopce ne razmete" :)
<Mmike> ma razmeju
<Mmike> sam su ljubomorni
<ravilov> mozda
<Mmike> ocu napisat youtube
<Mmike> i browser ode na youporn
<Mmike> bas me zanima koliko ce trebat da expirea to sve :)
<ravilov> riiiight......
<ravilov> pitam se zasto je otisao tamo :p
<BotaniCar> work legacy 
<ravilov> isto ko one perverzije sa autocorrectom
<ravilov> nije autocorrect kriv
<ravilov> nego ljudi sto svasta pisu
<ravilov> autocorrect samo pamti
<SilverSpace> bas
<BotaniCar> zakaj su mi switchevi zaboravili SMTP  comunity name i redom revertali na "public" ?! HP Procurveovi, u logovima nemam nikaj .. 
<BotaniCar> ahh, imam, izgleda da je u ALTUSu nestalo struje, revertali su na sekundarni BIOS
<SilverSpace> jaj tri tjedna pauze f1 je previse
<Mmike> previse
<ravilov> premalo
<ravilov> https://www.facebook.com/sindikatbiciklista/posts/719576794752583
<ravilov> http://blog.gsmarena.com/android-passes-ios-ad-traffic-still-behind-ad-revenue/
<Mmike> eto
<Mmike> popravio slusalice
<Mmike> super :)
<Mmike> sad imam para za kupit tastaturu i za 600 kuna :D
<BotaniCar> .slowclap
<BotaniCar> jesi kupio detetu ormar, raspikuco ? 
<ravilov> napravi malom ormar od tipkovnica!
<BotaniCar> I jos imas kutije za macke pride ! 
<ravilov> recimo ovih sto se kvare za 6 mjeseci, drugome valjda ni ne sluze
<ivoks> kaj nam se kosarka ozivljava
<BotaniCar> Si videl,jedna pobjeda u ovom desetljecu, i to protiv mrskih 'rba ! :) 
<ivoks> ak jos i cedevita pobjedi...
<ivoks> onda cemo imati finale nasih klubova
<BotaniCar> Plakat cu sto ne idem u kladionice :) 
<ivoks> i repka je bila dobra na zadnjem prvenstvu
<ivoks> na eurobasketu su bili 4.
<SilverSpace> dolazi mlada ekipa
<BotaniCar> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152131764064094 # samo pickice izlaze nosom iz jednosmjerne
<SilverSpace> namjesteno
<BotaniCar> sumnjam ( http://www.jutarnji.hr/smartom-vozio-u-suprotnom-smjeru-na-zelenom-valu/1185960/ ) 
<SilverSpace> bas je netko to snimio slucajno 
<SilverSpace> kamera nonstop je u smjeru ulice
<BotaniCar> Daj mi reci kolika budala moras biti da ides riskirati skrsenog smarta, da bi napravio FB klipic ; ja brijem da je netko tko ne zivi u Zg imao los dan i nespretno se snasao 
<ravilov> nije da su nasi novinari poznati po tome da objavljuju samo provjerene informacije
<ravilov> s druge strane, moze bit da je netko tako i tako snimao video pa skuzio situaciju i fokusirao na to, te je ovo sto vidimo samo dio sveukupnog videa
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: meni se cini da mu to nije prvi put da tak izlazi 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ko ga je*e, mene je malo nasmijalo, nadam se i tebe. Nek ostane na tome 
<SilverSpace> balavurdija
<ravilov> nikako
<ravilov> sad ide detaljna psihoanaliza i vozaca i snimatelja
<SilverSpace> steta kaj mi nismo imali fb kad smo bili balavurdija :D
<SilverSpace> ravilov: :)
<ravilov> pardon
<ravilov> para-psihoanaliza
<ravilov> proto-analiza
<Mmike> bolje da nismo imali
<Mmike> dete bar nece znat kakav sam idijot bio
<SilverSpace> :)
<ravilov> bolje da zna
<ravilov> da ne pomisli da je samo on cudna generacija
<ravilov> :p
<SilverSpace> bar bi mogo pokazati :)
<SilverSpace> neka dijeca uce
<ravilov> recimo pokazes irc logove, pa djeca od SilverSpacea mogu ucit pravopis, ije/je i takve fore :p
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/wall-street-zaradjuje-vise-u-bonusima-nego-svi-amerikanci-koji-rade-za-minimalac/741884.aspx
<SilverSpace> ravilov: yep to treba ukinuti 
<SilverSpace> i č ć
<ravilov> SilverSpace, u krivoj si drzavi onda
<BotaniCar> +1 for čić removal
<SilverSpace> sve bezvezne dide mide
<ravilov> tebi bi najbolje odgovarala kombinacija srpskog i slovenskog
<SilverSpace> i Å¡
<ravilov> mene uopce ne smeta ni ije/je ni č/ć jer imam itekako dobar osjecaj gdje koje ide
<SilverSpace> Å¡moljani 
<SilverSpace> nikad to nisam znao 
<ravilov> vidim :)
<jelly> Crnogorci su nedavno dodali još i meko ś
<SilverSpace> gluh sam na te bezvezarje
<BotaniCar> jelly: pa kako nadjoshe slobodnog vremena, vrijedna li naroda :) 
<jelly> In addition to the Serbo-Croatian standard, the proposal introduced two additional letters, 〈ś〉 and 〈ź〉, to replace the digraphs 〈sj〉 and 〈zj〉.[5]
<ravilov> znaci
<SilverSpace> žblago njima
<ravilov> śebaše me
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> odlican primjer
<jelly> čujemo se śutra
<jelly> jat se vjerojatno tu ne dira, tj. sjutra -> śutra ali sjebaše -> sjebaše
<jelly> a možda i da
<pkiller> ne vidim neku korist od toga osim da se političko "domoljublje" stimulira kroz povećanje različitosti među ostalim susjednim jezicima.
<pkiller> jer ručno je brže pisat sj.. a i na tipkovnicama dok se ljudi naviknu... ja još dan danas fulam ž i stisnem enter
<pkiller> dobar dan :)
<SilverSpace> kak izic iz pythona
<ravilov> kill -9 -1
<BotaniCar> exit() 
<SilverSpace> ma ctrl+d
<BotaniCar> cuj grubijana
<SilverSpace> zaboravih
<SilverSpace> cuj me ti cuj i pocuj koga ti nazivas grubijanom
<ravilov> ... zaboravio si ctrl+d?!
<ravilov> pa kako iz shella izlazis
<ravilov> nije valjda da tipkas exit ili nedajboze ubijes prozor
<SilverSpace> ne izlazim 
<ravilov> lol
<ravilov> a druge slicne commandline utilityje ocigledno ne koristis
<ravilov> i ovo je vino... http://i.imgur.com/NfhzGkA.jpg
<SilverSpace> ubit ce me ta zmijurina
<SilverSpace> http://www.img-host.de/bild.php/42531,4buttons5LFI4.png
<SilverSpace> hocu da svira
<ravilov> ok, python je ruzan i bezvezan (meni), ali ne moze bit toliko kompliciran...?
<SilverSpace> i da svijetli http://blog.oscarliang.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/raspberry-pi-gpio-example-circuit-connection.jpg
<SilverSpace> natjerat cu ga ja 
<weshmashian> Mmike: kaj si koristio? monitor? :)
<weshmashian> mornin' btw
<BotaniCar> o/
<SilverSpace> kisa te oprala
<SilverSpace> dobro je jos se rpi nije zdimio 
<jelly> štas ga na kišu stavio?
<SilverSpace> jelly: http://sourceforge.net/p/raspberry-gpio-python/wiki/Examples/
<SilverSpace> mucim ga
<vrodic> s cim ga spajas?
<weshmashian> MmikeDOMA: ako mislis na tipkovnicu onda je steelseries
<SilverSpace> kak mislis cim 
<SilverSpace> weshmashian: skupo 
<MmikeDOMA> jujujujujuujujujujujuj
<MmikeDOMA> jujujujuju
<PoselMuffin> ijuijuijuijuijuijuijuijuijuijuijuijuijuiju
<SilverSpace> oba su pala
<weshmashian> SilverSpace: ali vrijedi para
<weshmashian> SilverSpace: ok, ja sam ju dobio u zamjenu za cokoladu, ali to je nebitno trenutno :)
<weshmashian> SilverSpace: kao dodatan bonus mozes odalamit nekoga po glavi s istom bez da strgas tipkovnicu :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> weshmashian: ja pricam skupo kaj sam misa platio masno 
<SilverSpace> :(
<SilverSpace> R.A.T. 5
<PoselMuffin> cek, silver, kupil si to, a ne igras warcraft ? Gre'ota
<weshmashian> utmater... ocu to :)
<weshmashian> doduse, predomislit cu se cim saznam kolko kosta :)
<PoselMuffin> da da, treba jedno 2 imat', i odjebat' tastaturu, na ovom ima vise tipaka 
<weshmashian> SilverSpace: no, di i kolko? :)
<weshmashian> a lol, r.a.t. 9 je 1kkn :)
<SilverSpace> 600kn je bil kod nas
<SilverSpace> weshmashian: zadremao sam pred monitorom  :)
<jelly> .np
<datase> jelly: jellese is listening to: Blitzen Trapper – Faces of You
<jelly> nije to nego Portišhed - Glory Box
<SilverSpace> PoselMuffin: warcraft sam dva puta pokrenuo 
<SilverSpace> nije to za mene
<ivoks> hahahahaha
<ivoks> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151847823836045
<PoselMuffin> ovi "moji " programeri .. ja bu'm u Vrapcu zavrsil .. sjebalo se nesh na produkciji, otvorim ticket, tip replaja na gmailu da sve radi i nakon 10 sekundi "oprosti, ja sam za test restartao krivi server" :) 
<MmikeDOMA> picku mater
<MmikeDOMA> jujuovsku
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, kad ces me vodit na onaj rucak?
<MmikeDOMA> da ti platim rucak :)
<MmikeDOMA> i da pricamo 
<ivoks> kaj je, problemi s jujuom? :)
<ivoks> trebati ce mjesec-dva-tri da shvatis koncept :)
<ivoks> idem po gablec
<MmikeDOMA> a ja sam mislio da je puppet sjebat :)
<ivoks> nema veze jedno s drugim
<ivoks> velim, shvatiti ces za koji mjesec
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, bar 1/3 stvari mi veli ed 'you should really ask ante about it' :)
<MmikeDOMA> da, nema veze
<ivoks> ne brini, nisi ni prvi ni drugi :)
<MmikeDOMA> sad to (recimo) kuzim
<ivoks> ni zadnji :D
<ivoks> pa pitaj me
<ivoks> al ne ovdje :)
<jelly> pih
<PoselMuffin> "you should ask ante" smells of no documentation :D
<ivoks> idem pojest nes...
<jelly> PoselMuffin: dokumentacija je jedno, a best practice i sta radi a sta izbjegavat...
<PoselMuffin> Znam, i ti znas da znam, zakaj mi ne das da ih podbadam dok se miklec jos nije uhodao ?! :) 
 * PoselMuffin revokes jelly's cake rights and hides
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, ma, budem
<MmikeDOMA> polako :)
<MmikeDOMA> da opce smislim kaj te moram pitat :)
<MmikeDOMA> tj, ocu :)
<MmikeDOMA> brate mili, k'o da sam jucer prvi put sjeo za kompjuktor :) 
<ravilov> probaj sa "sta ima?"
<MmikeDOMA> idem jest
<ravilov> http://blog.gsmarena.com/popular-anti-theft-android-app-cerberus-free-today/
<ivoks> hihi
<ivoks> sok :)
<ivoks> kad vidi koliko se i kako radi :)
<obruT> nesto ne radi ovaj streaming sa suse konferencije
<obruT> a ima citavih 6 viewera (tak pise)
<obruT> opa, 18
<SilverSpace> ravilov: kaj si ga kupio 
<ravilov> "kupio"
<ravilov> nikad mi nije trebalo nista takvo, ali nikad se ne zna, sto ne iskoristit priliu
<ravilov> ku
<PoselMuffin> Jos malo pa kraj tjedna https://i.imgur.com/4Fvo7nU.jpg
<SilverSpace> PoselMuffin: jes tu jos
<PoselMuffin> Pucaj 
<SilverSpace> https://learn.adafruit.com/piminer-raspberry-pi-bitcoin-miner
<PoselMuffin> vidio :) Uz to mozes i samom RP-u reci da melje brojeve :) 
<SilverSpace> jebote kaj ljudi izmisle
<PoselMuffin> treba slozit' da mi RP upravlja s roletama i vratima, to sam s komodorcem delal kao klinac :) 
<PoselMuffin> Joj, ka mi mali pocne petljati s elektronikom poludil bum, kad se sad sjetim kaj sam ja delal doma, dobro da me se starci nisu odrekli 
<SilverSpace> za to ti je dosta i arduino
<PoselMuffin> dobro,stata, stari je kao klinac imao kemijski lab doma i pol kuce razuneso 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> kad se ja setim kak sam lemil 
<SilverSpace> kurac na struju 
<SilverSpace> u zar bakar i lemi 
<SilverSpace> tek mi je poslje susjed iz austrije donesel lemilicu 
<PoselMuffin> #hardcore
<SilverSpace> a prva moja kaj sam kupio bila je iskra
<SilverSpace> imali smo ilegalnu radio stanicu 
<SilverSpace> sve me to susjed zarazio 
<ravilov> meni je jednom gatare (ne zajebajem se) rekla da se pazim praznovjerja, jer to jako komplicira život i sputava čovjeka
<ravilov> komentar na fejsu
<SilverSpace> kak bi ja na tu elektroniku trosil lovu uh
 * ravilov se pita kad ce SilverSpace konacno odrast
<ravilov> ko da slusam sebe prije nekih 5-6 godina
<ivoks> jebemti ruse i ukrajince
<ravilov> ivoks, zasto ne ruskinje i ukrajinke?
<ivoks> ak mi sjebu turisticku sezonu, nece im trebati ameri da im bace bombu
<SilverSpace> ravilov: nikad
<SilverSpace> ivoks: kaj se osjeti vec
<jelly> ivoks: zar je amerima rusija i ukrajina u evropi? :-)
<jelly> ili smo mi previse istocno
<ivoks> SilverSpace: troje mi je otkazalo
<ivoks> SilverSpace: ne mora biti da je zbog toga, al nikad se ne zna
<ravilov> SilverSpace, to ti ne ide bas na cast IMO
<jelly> nek se veseli :-)
<jelly> ak netjak pokupi 5% entuzijazma dobro je
<SilverSpace> :) 
<obruT> PoselMuffin: ja sam imao lab doma, jednom sam sobu ispunio klorom, skoro umro
<PoselMuffin> +1 anything almost death 
<PoselMuffin> ravilov: imam ponekad osjecaj da si ti "odrasti" potpuno izvukao iz konteksta :)
<ravilov> nope
<ravilov> SilverSpace, evo ti DIY projekt kad vec imas viska vremena: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UqS6jaO_Nck
<datase> ravilov: Title: Making the 3-way speakers ( transparent box), Views: 384877, Rating: 96.978856%
<PoselMuffin> ravilov: de mi nadji jednu psiholosku analizu koja kaze da se moras odrezi zelja ili hobija da bi odrasao 
<PoselMuffin> Ovo mi je, recimo, dobar indikator da si odrasao: http://www.wikihow.com/Grow-Up , a ne sputava bas kao tvoja verzija. 
<PoselMuffin> https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/t1.0-9/1601387_10152758126002589_4051772968375230657_n.jpg
 * weshmashian ima vise hobija sad kad je "odrasto" nego dok je bio klinac
<PoselMuffin> weshmashian: nema veze sto si u vecini samo asistent djetetu, jelda da nema ? ! :) 
<weshmashian> ni najmanje :)
<weshmashian> "joj vidi kak super igracka! *death glare od zene* za klinca, naravno, ja cu mu samo pomoc slozit..."
<weshmashian> recimo, sva sila autica koje ima super pasu za 15mm scifi wargaming.. :)
<PoselMuffin> :D
<ivoks> firma X
<ivoks> neki dan frend Y se hvalio kako je dobio posao u firmi X
<ivoks> jer firma X se bavi windowsom, a on nesto zna linuxa
<ivoks> i sad firma X zove Init da im pomogne oko linuxa
<ivoks> slabo nesto taj frend zna :)
<PoselMuffin> A nish, javi kad firma X bude imala nov natjecaj :D
<PoselMuffin> https://scontent-b-ams.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc3/t1.0-9/10154419_508522072585723_7395843989102325293_n.jpg # najbolja kuc-kuc fora koju sam dugo citao :D
<jelly> PoselMuffin: znas kak policajac friga srdelice?
<PoselMuffin> :) Ne 
<PoselMuffin> Ne zna ni gugl :) Mora da je dobar trik :) 
<ivoks> hihi
<ivoks> imam server u hrvatskoj
<ivoks> s ovim diskovima:
<ivoks> www.provantage.com/seagate-st600mm0006~7SEGS2JV.htm
<ivoks> s 18 takvih diskova :)
<jelly> PoselMuffin: pokuca na tavu s poklopcem i identificira se, a ribice "ajme, sad smo frigane"
<PoselMuffin> jelly: :)))))))))))))
<ravilov> PoselMuffin, sve ovisi o shvacanju i koliko zivis i radis za sebe i svoje guste vs. koliko zivis i radis za druge
<PoselMuffin> ivoks: to novo, ili ih gazis vec neko vrijeme ? Ako je ovo drugo, 'el cesto krepavaju ? 
<ivoks> novo
<ivoks> jos nista gore nije zapisano
<ivoks> samo su ubaceni u raid10
<PoselMuffin> ravilov: to si rekao kao da necije upraznjavanje hobija ili imanje zelja mora biti na ustrb nekog drugog. Zasto bi bilo tako?
<ivoks> ima da bude brzo :)
<ivoks> kenny to danas slozio
<PoselMuffin> ivoks: pitam jer i meni treba diskovlja ovih dana opet, a ne bi nekaj kaj cu mijenjati cesce nego koristiti :) 
<ivoks> a mislim da imaju garanciju 3 godine
<jelly> ivoks: 10krpm je cist ok za normalne potrebe
<ivoks> jelly: pa je
<PoselMuffin> Ma, iamju svi, pitanje je koliko (u praksi) taj model odlazi k vragu 
<ivoks> nisam ni trazio 14k
<ravilov> eh
<jelly> 15k su 2-3 puta skuplji, a za malu razliku u latencyju i mozda 30-50% propusnosti
<jelly> ak ti treba tako puno read iopsa, stavis vise diskova u array ;-)
<jelly> (ak ti ne treba read iopsa nego samo write, onda se mozes izvuci i sa sata + ssd)
<SilverSpace> ravilov: o da volim prozirno :)
<SilverSpace> treba za to imati alat
<ravilov> PoselMuffin, ne ocekujem da ces shvatit, dosta ljudi to nazalost ne shvaca (previse su self-centered), ali dodje vrijeme kad mindset jednostavno sazrije i kad upraznjavanje vremena ovakvim igrarijama vise nije age-appropriate
<ravilov> ne kazu bez razloga da su muski samo velika djeca sa skupljim igrackama
<ravilov> ali to ne znaci da je to u redu i da tako treba biti
<PoselMuffin> ravilov: bio bih izuzetno zahvalan da me ne patroniziras, ako vec ne znas objasniti stav.
<ravilov> pa ti si mene pitao...
<ravilov> ja nisam tebi ni pricao, pricao sam SilverSpaceu
<PoselMuffin> Dakle, pitao sam te jedno, odgovorio si mi drugo. 
<PoselMuffin> I, pitao sam te bas zato jer silver nije rekao da je potrosio pare za speceraj na lemilicu, nego da ima zelju; na sto si ti rekao da treba odrasti. 
<PoselMuffin> Sto predmnijeva da mislis da je nedorasao jer ima zelje ?!
<PoselMuffin> Halo .. 
<ravilov> a SilverSpace inace treba advokata? ajd dobro
<PoselMuffin> ma nije trebao advokata nego sam iskreno zainteresiran zasto mislis kako mislis 
<SilverSpace> lol 
<SilverSpace> PoselMuffin: ma ravilov voli izokrenut stvar kak njemu pase
<ravilov> imam svoje izuzetno dobre razloge zasto vjerujem u to sto vjerujem
<ravilov> no nazalost cesto ne znam dobro objasniti
<ravilov> pa je najpametnije odustati
<PoselMuffin> ravilov: to sam i pretpostavio, otud molba da ne patroniziras s "neces ti razumjeti" nego da kazes "ne znam objasniti"
<SilverSpace> ravilov: to ti je tak kad mislis za drugoga
<ravilov> SilverSpace, ne pase to meni, ja bi isto radije da nije tak, mislis da se ja ne bi htio igrat po cijele dane? :p
<SilverSpace> :)
<ravilov> uopce nije kvaka u *meni*
<SilverSpace> eh da
<ravilov> jedno je sto ja zelim a drugo sto znam da treba bit
<ravilov> PoselMuffin, nisam nista krivo rekao, nisam rekao da neces razumjeti jer si glup ili nesto
<SilverSpace> ravilov: da mogu bi se igrao i od toga zivio ali nazalost ne ide mi sjebao me zivot
<ravilov> posljedica "ne znam objasniti" je isto "neces razumjeti"
<SilverSpace> dal se negdje na youtube moze iskljuciti da ne playa 720 po defaultu 
<ravilov> ima negdje u opcijama AFAIR
<SilverSpace> neda mi se traziti
<ravilov> eh, morat ces
<ravilov> ne da se ni meni trazit za tebe :p
<SilverSpace> :)
<PoselMuffin> ravilov: ok, onda je stvar vjerojatno u nacinu izrazavanja i semantici, necu inzistirati dalje, thx na pokkusaju :) 
<SilverSpace> mislio sam da znas
<ravilov> znam samo da sam to negdje vidio
<SilverSpace> jebi ga sad
<ravilov> ili da ima za iskljucit direktno
<ravilov> ili da ima nesto tipa "detect my bandwidth" ili tak nesto
<PoselMuffin> postavke racuna > reprodukcija >maknuti tockicu s "uvijek reproduciraj u blabla"
<ravilov> https://www.youtube.com/account_playback
<ravilov> meni se to zove
<ravilov> I have a slow connection. Never play higher-quality video 
<SilverSpace> Imam sporu vezu. Nikada nemojte reproducirati visokokvalitetan videozapis
<ravilov> druga opcija je Always choose the best quality for my connection and player size 
<ravilov> ajme majko
<ravilov> pa jel ti bas sve na hrvatskom??
<PoselMuffin> na hrvatskom je " Nikada nemojte reproducirati visokokvalitetan videozapis" ( citaj: pustaj samo ET , Sennu-M i slicne ) :)
<SilverSpace> ravilov: ubuntu 
<SilverSpace> hr
<ravilov> youtube nema veze sa os-om...
<ravilov> uvijek mozes prebacit
<ravilov> let me guess
<ravilov> ne da ti se :p
<PoselMuffin> SilverSpace: pa imas na dnu tog istog prozora drop-down s izborom jezika :D
<ravilov> wow
<ravilov> http://www.meenova.com/st/p/m3r.html
<ravilov> SD card reader
<ravilov> za *mobitele*
<SilverSpace> ravilov: hm nisam trazio trudim se da mi je sve po defaultu sto manje prckat po postavkama
<ravilov> huh zasto?
<ravilov> meni bas super customizirat da bude kak ja hocu
<ravilov> a ne kak se oni odluce da treba bit :)
<SilverSpace> odrasto sam vise si ne prilagodavam os nego se prilagodim ja njemu :)
<ravilov> e to je lose
<ravilov> er
<ravilov> to nije odrastanje :p
<ravilov> to je lijenost :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<ravilov> to je actually suprotno od odrastanja :p
<SilverSpace> moze biti :)
<SilverSpace> https://github.com/if1live/rpi-mpd-controller
<SilverSpace> is to bit ce nest od rpi 
<SilverSpace> a
<MmikeDOMA> weshmashian, to je to, 
<SilverSpace> MmikeDOMA: kaj si ubo tipkovnicu 
<MmikeDOMA> ubo sam juju
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> di si juju ubo i dal zena zna
<SilverSpace> jel plavusa ili crnka koji tip 
<ravilov> mercedes
<ravilov> ok, tko bi od vas kupio prozirni mobitel?
<ravilov> http://cdn01.androidauthority.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/transparent-smartphone.jpg
<marko> d dan
<ravilov> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UwoGsCAKsxU
<datase> ravilov: Title: NISSAN DEVELOPS FIRST 'SELF-CLEANING' CAR PROTOTYPE, Views: 213991, Rating: 98.38994%
<SilverSpace> ravilov: ovakav bas i ne ovo mi je bezveze
<obruT> jebo to, nek naprave self-cleaning dishes da mi zena ne skace po glavi stalno
<ravilov> obruT, self-cleaning dishes = perilica?
<ravilov> good enough, ne? :)
<obruT> pa ne bas :P neke stvari ne mos stavit u perilicu bez da prije ne napravis predradnje :P
<ravilov> nabavis skuplju perilicu koja i to radi :p
<obruT> struze zapeceni krumpir ? :P
<ravilov> ma sve
<ravilov> tak bar kazu u reklamama
<ravilov> ne znam da bi ti bas bilo zabavno imat tanjure sa ovim premazom, sve bi ti skliznulo dolje :)
<weshmashian> MmikeDOMA: kaj je to to, tipkovnica ili juju? :)
<MmikeDOMA> JUfakinJU
<MmikeDOMA> cuda, ljudi moji, cuda su to :)
<jelly> closed source, nista ne valja </troll>
<SilverSpace> :)
<MmikeDOMA> ne zove se closed-stack, jelly  :)
<jelly> MmikeDOMA: tak je i launchpad bio "open source", ne volim takve fore gdje je nominalno open a u praksi nemres koristit
<jelly> android npr. vise efektivno nije open source
<MmikeDOMA> https://github.com/openstack
<MmikeDOMA> kaj tu nije open ? :)
<MmikeDOMA> matereti, postat cu gori od ivoksa
<jelly> tesko :-)
<MmikeDOMA> kad vas pocnem zatrpavat s ubuntu/canonical brijama :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.vecernji.hr/automoto/michael-schumacher-se-probudio-iz-kome-i-prepoznao-suprugu-935120
<jelly> \🚘/
<MmikeDOMA> http://docs.openstack.org/training-guides/content/module001-ch004-openstack-architecture.html
<MmikeDOMA> WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<jelly> http://www.engrish.com/2014/04/marshal-tito-was-the-mayor-of-middle-earth/
<banderaz> uz marsala tita, junackoga sina
<banderaz> nece nas ni pako smest!
<banderaz> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7sMD6W0qhYk
<datase> banderaz: Title: Uz Marsala Tita, Views: 597780, Rating: 92.5745%
<SilverSpace> diktator
<jelly> jeste
<jelly> diktator koji je drzao manje duga po glavi stanovnika od sve nase demokracije
<banderaz> e da nam je vise takvih diktatora
<banderaz> "diktatora"
<banderaz> ja bi odma potpiso to "robovanje"
<jelly> ja ne bi, jebes drzavu di moras pazit na svakom cosku sto govoris
<banderaz> ja bi, jebes "domoljublje" i tu "slobodu govora" kad hrpa ljudi za tu (laznu) slobodu govora mora kopat po kontejnerima
<banderaz> je da je ovo "demokracija", al ovo je lazna demokracija
<banderaz> i po samom cinjenicnom stanju
<banderaz> i po samoj definiciji demokracije
<SilverSpace> jelly: no da i sjeverna koreja ima manje duga pa su sretni 
<banderaz> nisam sklon teorijama zavjera i sl. pizdarijama, al ovo je i malom djetetu jasno da nije nikakva demokracija kak nam govnari s vrha predtsvljaju
<markosejic> istina
<markosejic> a mi ko ovce samo slusamo i sutimo
<jelly> SilverSpace: ima i GDP kao juga 50tih
<banderaz> nema gore "demokracije" od lazne demokracije
<banderaz> odnosno robovanja a da nisi ni svjestan da si rob
<banderaz> jednom kad se uvede prava demokracija
<markosejic> ovo je daleko od demokracije
<banderaz> tj. e-glasovanje i mogucnost svakog gradjanina da utjece na sve u drzavi
<banderaz> onda ce to biti demokracija (demokracija = vladavina naroda)
<banderaz> e-glasanje se moglo uvesti vec prije bar 10 godina
<SilverSpace> demokracija = vladavina zakona
<SilverSpace> vladavina naroda = anarhija
<banderaz> ako ne u nasoj vukojebini (makar nema tehnickih razloga), onda su mogli uvest vani u "naprednijim zapadnjackim pripizdinama"
<markosejic> treba atvoriti goli otok ponovno za lopove i mafiju
<banderaz> al to nikad nece zazivit jer NE ZELE takvo nes
<obruT> i linuxase
<obruT> nist, mogli bi zavrsit s poslom za ovaj tjedan :P
<banderaz> SilverSpace : mislim da si pobrkao neke definicije i da bi trebao zavirit u rjecnik
<banderaz> ti si veci diktatorist nego ja
<markosejic> gledam na tvu Kradeze pametuje a i oni imaju putra na glavi
<banderaz> sta imaju, oni su ga izmislili
<banderaz> xD
<markosejic> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CcRu9srDdn0
<datase> markosejic: Title: POLITIČAR - Electric Žare, Views: 3877, Rating: 96.8%
<markosejic> znam gitaristu
<SilverSpace> banderaz: u rijecniku svasta pise u stvarnosti nesto drugo
<ravilov> http://i.imgur.com/VPn9teo.jpg
<banderaz> SilverSpace : rijec "demokracija" je prilicno nedvosmislena
<banderaz> to kaj su je razni manipulatori totalno iskrenuli za svoje podle potrebe je druga rijec
<ravilov> SilverSpace, direktna vladavina naroda = anarhija, vladavina naroda putem nekolicine odabranih predstavnika = demokracija
<ravilov> poanta demokracije je upravo u ovoj slobodi izbora predstavnika
<ravilov> nazalost to funkcionira jedino kad ljudi znaju sta rade i nisu ovce... dakle ne IRL
<banderaz> ravilov : to sto ti navodis nije demokracija vec "predstavnicka demokracija"
<banderaz> "fork" demokracije
<banderaz> koji u realnosti nema veze s pravom demokracijom
<banderaz> vec posjeduje samo "zvucno" ime
<banderaz> kak bi se ovce uvjerilo u "demokraticnost"
<banderaz> demokracija je kad na svako govno SVI imaju pravo glasa i SVI odlucuju o necem
<banderaz> a ne par "predstavnika" koji su umjetno postavljeni na te polozaje
<banderaz> pored ovakve "demokracije" i lazne slobode, radje bi izbaro diktaturu (dobrocudnu, jel)
<banderaz> jer ovo je sranje a ne demokracija
<weshmashian> nu, praktican zadatak, na kaj vam resolva members i members2.mofos.com?
<CrazyLemon> members.mofos.com has address 66.254.100.18
<CrazyLemon> members2.mofos.com has address 66.254.100.18
<CrazyLemon> weshmashian ^
<weshmashian> gr8, spank you
<ravilov> very much?
<obruT> jebemu, puni su mi diskovi
<obruT> svijetom deru potresi, drzava nam totalno propada, na rubu je 3 svjecki rat, pc-bsd ekipa razvija vlastiti desktop environment... a meni ne stane jos jedan HD film na kucni server :(
<obruT> SilverSpace: jes mozda probao commodore emulator distribuciju za RPi ?
<SilverSpace> obruT: lol
<SilverSpace> obruT: nisam probao emulator
<SilverSpace> nisam ni vidio 
<obruT> inace nije problem upogonit vice ili tako nesto na nekoj obicno distri za rpi, no ovima je fora da rpi drito zbootaju u c64/ilikojivec environment
<SilverSpace> http://www.mascal.it/rpi64_e.html
<ivoks> obruT: pc-bsd razvija vlastiti DE?
<ivoks> nije ni cudo
<obruT> da
<obruT> do sad su furali KDE, a sad zele nesto svoje
<obruT> ne znam samo dali su svjesni sto to znaci razviti i poslije odrzavati
<obruT> SilverSpace: http://www.commodorepi.co.nr/
<obruT> SilverSpace: jos je heavy development
<SilverSpace> pogledat cu 
<obruT> hmm, izasao je 14.04 :) ja ko da sad izaso iz pecine :)
<ivoks> obruT: pa kako je krenulo...
<ivoks> ...linux pocinje razvijati iskljucive alate
<ivoks> systemd
<ivoks> gnome ce uskoro biti linux only
<ivoks> steta
<obruT> pa da... mislim da od toga moze biti vise stete nego koristi, pogotovo za DE
<ivoks> izgubiti ce se dio zajednici
<ivoks> zajednice
<ivoks> ali mislim da je to ionako mali dio vec
<ivoks> a moze se dobiti veca integracija
<ivoks> govorim o linuxu
<ivoks> vidjet cemo
<ivoks> zasto svi dual sim telefoni moraju biti sranje
<ivoks> htc one dual sim je cak i ok, ali nema 4g
<ivoks> zakaj
<ivoks> cak nema ni 3g na drugom simu
<SilverSpace> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/a/807894535
<ivoks> a nije to tak strasno, ali hocu lte na prvom simu
<ivoks> drugi moze biti 2g only, boli me kita
<obruT> kvragu, trebao bih starom staviti neki noviji ubuntu, ima neki prastari s gnomom2... ne znam sto da mu stavim :P
<obruT> ne znam da li ce se snaci s xubuntuom... a ne znam jel ima smisla forsati MATE...
<obruT> xubuntuom - xfce-om
<ivoks> stavi unity :)
<ivoks> mene ni stari ni stara nista ne pitaju vezano za unity
<ivoks> sami su sve polovili
<ivoks> ni sestra
<obruT> ma nema sanse da se u doticnom snadje
<obruT> naviko je na gnome, ima prevedeno na hrvatski, zna pokrenut sto treba i to je to
<ivoks> mene je moja stara iznenadila
<ivoks> sama je nasla igrice
<obruT> cuo je sad da mu sestra s drugom prica (a i vide se preko kamere) preko skypea pa mu moram i to stavit :)
<ivoks> sto sam mislio da je nemoguce u unityu :)
<obruT> ja u unityu ne mogu nis naci :P
<ivoks> samo stisnes win tipku i pises sto zelis
<banderaz> "free sex"
<obruT> je i nebrem pol stvari naci... a poiskljucivat sve one, kak se zovu pluginovi, je PITA
<obruT> hmm... kak se zovu... 
<ivoks> scopes
<obruT> ma ima jos neko ime...
<SilverSpace> odoh spat 
<SilverSpace> ln
<obruT> lens ?
<obruT> da, lensevi valjda
<obruT> ide mi totalno na onu stvar kad mi DE radi u pozadini nesto sto ne zelim i sto ne znam sto sve radi :P
<obruT> i kome sve salje okolo sto ja trazim po svom kompu
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> salje samo ako trazis svuda
<ivoks> ako trazis aplikacije ili fajlove, ne salje nista
<ivoks> odustajem od dual sima
<ivoks> imat cu dva telefona
<obruT> ma cim ti pocnes tipkat u onom dashu ovaj je iso slati to po cijelom internetu :P
<Vlado9A3CY> SilverSpace, ako si slucajno jos tu :) ... http://vzugcic.net.amis.hr/images/sstpic.jpg ... na 30 minuta mi fula manje od 1 sec :)
<ivoks> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10201683668079090
<ivoks> i pobijedila cedevita
<ivoks> tribine ce biti prazne za finale
#ubuntu-hr 2014-04-26
<marko_> d jutrođ
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> mail admini, oprez: http://emkei.cz/
<ivoks> The service does not violate EU law. We are not obliged to keep any logs.
<MmikeDOMA> e
<MmikeDOMA> jjel' znate da ste duzni provajdat sav email promet ako imate mail server koji hosta mail za 'druge'? :D
<ivoks> sta jos pricas?
<ivoks> ajde radit :)
<jelly-home> ivoks: zasto oprez?  Izlazne adrese tog cuda ce zavrsiti u RBL-ovima dok velis keks
<jelly-home> ne se sekirat previse
<ivoks> jelly-home: pa ne zavrsavaju :)
<ivoks> bar ne jos
<MmikeDOMA> mmike.mooo.com/munin/localdomain/localhost.localdomain/memory.html
<ivoks> MmikeDOMA: velis, jasno se vidi kada si poceo raditi :)
<ivoks> overcommitted :)
<ivoks> i jedan disk ce ti krepat
<ivoks> sda
<ivoks> raw read error ti raste
<MmikeDOMA> mlj?
<MmikeDOMA> to mi je ssd
<MmikeDOMA> cek, jebemu :_)
<MmikeDOMA> hm
<ivoks> nevjerojatno kakvih ljudi ima
<ivoks> nevjerojatno tko se sve zaposljava po tim drzavnim firmama
<ivoks> ekipa koja ne zna abecedu i zbrajanje vodi informaticke sluzbe
<ivoks> ili imaju neku ulogu u informatici :)
<ivoks> i uvjeravaju me da su oni nesto napravili u 01:00, iako su spavali
<ivoks> i velim 'niste to napravili, ne vidim po logovima, a i kazete da ste spavali'
<ivoks> ne. 'ja sam to napravio/la'
<ivoks> 'jeste spavali u 01:00?'
<ivoks> 'da'
<ivoks> i kaj da ja sad na to odgovorim
<ivoks> Proruski separatisti na istoku Ukrajine optužili su u subotu otete promatrače Organizacije za europsku sigurnost i suradnju (OESS) da su "špijuni NATO-a" i izjavili su da će biti oslobođeni samo u razmjeni zarobljenika. "Jučer smo uhvatili špijune NATO-a", rekao je Denis Pušilin, samoproglašeni čelnik neovisne republike Donjecka.
<ivoks> i tako je Donjeck izgubio svaku sansu za samostalnost
<MmikeDOMA> rusi su to maestralno odigrali, imho
<MmikeDOMA> pripojili si krim :)
<ivoks> krim da
<ivoks> ali zajebali su se s donjeckom
<ivoks> iako, i srbi su dobili pola bosne iako su otimali UN-ove promatrace
<ivoks> ali su mogli dobiti puno vise
<ivoks> tada se sve preokrenulo za njih
<MmikeDOMA> brijem da donjeck i nije bio toliko bita
<MmikeDOMA> osim da se prebaci attention s krima na donjeck
<MmikeDOMA> tko prica o krimu ovih dana?
<MmikeDOMA> "two pizza teams" - teams you could feed with two pizzas :)
<ntcbow> "two pizza terms" apply
<markosejic> d dan
<DomaMuffin> bok, moze netko napraviti svn checkout za svn://svn.openwrt.org/openwrt/branches/attitude_adjustment ( meni tajmauta ) ž
<DomaMuffin> Falapuno
<ipozgaj> oj
<markosejic> ipozgaj pozz
<ipozgaj> MmikeDOMA: ivoks: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1308572
<ipozgaj> wtf :)
<MmikeDOMA> ipozgaj, lol :)
<ipozgaj> opet sam se podsjetio zasto ne volim heathrow
<ipozgaj> koji q me tjerao tu uzeti connecting flight
<MmikeDOMA> aaaaaaaaa 
<MmikeDOMA> ti si u europi :)
<MmikeDOMA> furas doritoe :)
<ipozgaj> mos misliti :D
<ipozgaj> MmikeDOMA: da, u Hr na dva tjedna
<MmikeDOMA> e
<MmikeDOMA> zicat ce on mene cokolino
<DomaMuffin> :D
<MmikeDOMA> biribinticaru
<MmikeDOMA> kaksi kaj?
<MmikeDOMA> hbogner, ti ak ne dodjes nazad makar s rakijom... :D
<hbogner> MmikeDOMA, ?
<hbogner> bio sam sad za uskrs tu, rakiju sam nosio u suprotnom smjeru :D
<DomaMuffin> MmikeDOMA: jebem se s svnom/gitom, nativno nece, prek httpa oce .. 
<markosejic> d dan
<MmikeDOMA> DomaMuffin, ma baci to, cvs ti je zakon :D
<DomaMuffin> :) Forwarded to openwrt packaging team :) 
<DomaMuffin> tijekom makea mi se negdje poziva na git repo, kak nadjem di je definiran i promijenim protokol u http umjesto git ? 
<MmikeDOMA> mora info nedad
<MmikeDOMA> tj
<MmikeDOMA> more info neded :)
<MmikeDOMA> docs.openstack.org/training-guides/content/module001-ch004-openstack-architecture.html
<DomaMuffin> lupim make, vrti svoje, u jednom se trenutku pozove na git repo nekog cove , ali kak me jebe git protokol, tajmauta. Ako je to gdje da nadje source negdje zapisano, promijenio bih git:// u http://
<MmikeDOMA> o srca ti prepaljenog :D
<MmikeDOMA> pejstaj makefile negdje
<MmikeDOMA> pretpostavljam da je unutra
<DomaMuffin> nema u makefiletu referenci na *git*
<DomaMuffin> u biti, nisam ih sve provjerio, thx
<MmikeDOMA> a kaj kompajlirase?
<DomaMuffin> openwrt
<DomaMuffin> ima vec neki pred-napravljeni image, ali je star i nema WPA , samo WEP 
<DomaMuffin> a s WEPom nemrem bridgeat APove kak treba
<DomaMuffin> nadjoh ga, majku mu staru :) Sad jos 456 takvih dok make ne prodje kak treba 
<DomaMuffin> mozda da odma zamijenim sve instance "git://" s "http://" , brijes da bu delalo ( da li je za git repo mandatory da bude dostupan i prek httpa ?) 
<MmikeDOMA> nije
<MmikeDOMA> al' ak ti jedan radi, rade ti svi
<MmikeDOMA> valjda :)
<DomaMuffin> A nish, onda jedno po jedno
<MmikeDOMA> aj pejstaj makefile nekud
<MmikeDOMA> zakaj jedno po jedno?
<DomaMuffin> zato kaj imam 456 makefiletova
<MmikeDOMA> sed -e 's|git://|http://g' makefile
<MmikeDOMA> aha
<MmikeDOMA> onda 
<DomaMuffin> to je proslo, imao sam srece, samo 2x ta greska
<MmikeDOMA> find /di/ti/je/to/vec -type -f -name 'Makefile' -print0 | xargs -n1 -P1 sed -e 's|git://|http://g'
<MmikeDOMA> aha
<MmikeDOMA> onda gemist :
<MmikeDOMA> :)
<MmikeDOMA> hladan :0
<DomaMuffin> Velim, necu tak, ako postoji mogucnost da repo nije otvoren na httpu ; i, to je proslo, sad imam neki drugi drek :D
<Jebalotar> Bot je , kaj mi je sad ova greska ? http://jebo.me/pas/8
<DomaMuffin> Lazes, ti nisi ja, ti si neki jebek
<Jebalotar> Istina
<MmikeDOMA> ja cu se popisat
<DomaMuffin> Prevec gemista ? 
<MmikeDOMA> make[1]: *** [/opt/OpenWRT/openwrt/staging_dir/target-mips_r2_uClibc-0.9.33.2/stamp/.tools_install_nnnnn] Error 2  
<Jebalotar> Mamicu mu: 14 stranica teksta iznad veli: Cloning into 'mtd-utils-1.4.5'... fatal: http://git.infradead.org/mtd-utils.git/info/refs not valid: is this a git repository? 
<Jebalotar> ipak si nisam pomogao i nekak bum git:// moral osposobit' .. 
<MmikeDOMA> meni proslo
<MmikeDOMA> doduse, sa git://
<MmikeDOMA> nist
<MmikeDOMA> idem windowze instaliravata
<Jebalotar> ne znas tko od nas dva gluplju stvar dela :)
<hbogner> MmikeDOMA, kakva rakija?
<MmikeDOMA> Jebalotar, 
<MmikeDOMA> tj
<MmikeDOMA> DomaMuffin, 
<MmikeDOMA> jel' mogu win7 sa USB sticka instalira?
<MmikeDOMA> ono, ddam .iso na usb stick i bootam s njega, bil' to islo? :D
<MmikeDOMA> hbogner, pa, ako mogu  birati, neka sljivovica :)
<hbogner> MmikeDOMA, ma od kud, kome ?
<MmikeDOMA> hbogner, iz srbije, meni :D
<MmikeDOMA> tj, nama!
<hbogner> ahaa, tebi, ok, al nemres djetetu davat rakiju
<Jebalotar> MmikeDOMA: mozes, al upikni usb u back panel, na prednjim slotovima zna njatke
<Jebalotar> ne znam jel bio jos koji dodatni korak ili samo dd
 * MmikeDOMA upikava
<Jebalotar> ugl radio sam to vec
<MmikeDOMA> hm
<MmikeDOMA> kad istekas mrezni kabl mreza prestane raditi
<DomaMuffin> prijavi bug! 
<MmikeDOMA> o SRCA ti SPALJENOG
<MmikeDOMA> KOSA TI SE OMASTILA A NE IMO SAMPONA
<MmikeDOMA> LIGNJE TI KUHALI!
<MmikeDOMA> (vjezbam da ne psujem, da dete ne pokupi, jel)
<Jebalotar> ako nece od tebe .. po meni, to je izgubljena bitka 
<Jebalotar> Nije da ohrabrujem psovanje, al lakse ti ga naucit da ne psuje doma, nego da ne psuje
<MmikeDOMA> pa ak cuje doma onda ce psovat k'o kocijas
<MmikeDOMA> inace ce samo psovat
<Jebalotar> Mozda si u pravu, nisam nikad psoval doma - nemam zakaj ( ne racunam ono kad lupis malim prstom u nogu stola, tu nema pomoci ) 
<Jebalotar> Nda, kad se 9418 otvori, radi i git ..
<Jebalotar> posto oklada da ne bu bootabilno kad iskompajliram i uploadam ? :) 
<ravilov> i tako
 * ravilov kupio prve ocale za gledanje
<MmikeDOMA> daklem
<MmikeDOMA> to kak su windowsi losi
<MmikeDOMA> o tom treba mjuzikl napisat
<MmikeDOMA> ravilov, de slike :)
<DomaMuffin> Naravno da mi je nestalo diska prije nego se drek kompajliral do kraja 
<MmikeDOMA> brijem da sam banderazu vec 3put usro internet danas :/
<DomaMuffin> Nisi trebao, inace to sam radi :) Kaj si napravil ? 
<MmikeDOMA> banderaz, sorry :)
<banderaz> xd
<DomaMuffin> Kaj si mu "pomogao" s services networking restart ? :) 
<banderaz> hakuje me
<banderaz> prijavit cu ga freenode policiji
<DomaMuffin> Ma, da te mmike hakira, vec bi skuzio da si prek kreditne kupio kilotonu pelena i alu-felge za mazdu 6
<MmikeDOMA> ne alu felge
<MmikeDOMA> ne kuzim briju s alu felgama
<MmikeDOMA> al' recimo, rc autic za dete, eee, to da :)
<DomaMuffin> jedina dobra stvar s alu felgama je kaj ti je auto 20 deka laksi pa trosis kap i po manje benge .. imace ih nabijem nakutnjak , si zajasil kad bankinu i napravio si trosak ? :D
<MmikeDOMA> eto se sad sam potrgao  :D
<DomaMuffin> :))))
<MmikeDOMA> trosis kap i pol manje godisnje, da
<MmikeDOMA> i manja je kortrljajuca masa pa je auto stabilnij
<MmikeDOMA> sto ti pomogne kad odes na grobnik, pa se ganjas :)
<MmikeDOMA> al' kak imas kilav motor, nesh nit skuzit :)
<MmikeDOMA> pa ti onda, recimo, pomogne i kod hladjenja kocnica
<MmikeDOMA> al' opet, ak se tak vozis po cesti da ti se kocnice pregrijavaju, eeee :)
<MmikeDOMA> jedino s alu felgama je kaj ti auto 'lepo' izgleda
<MmikeDOMA> a ak ti je to napeto, kupi si ruz za usne :)
<MmikeDOMA> frend ima audija, a3 mislim
<MmikeDOMA> spustio ga je malo, alu felge, niskoprofilna guma, xeon lampe, spojleri, pragovi, picke mile materine
<DomaMuffin> Ako hoces da ti auto bude lijep - kupi si lijep auto :) 
<MmikeDOMA> ono, auto je upicanjen, pici-mici
<MmikeDOMA> ima dizl motor od 105 konja :)
<DomaMuffin> Bogac, jel mu se svi smiju kad ga preticu ? :D
<MmikeDOMA> glupi KDE nema 'desktop' shortcut u Dolphinu
<MmikeDOMA> banderaz, ola :) jel' vercera? :)
<MmikeDOMA> erm, fercera
<banderaz> fercera xD
<DomaMuffin> kaj delate vas dva ? :D
<MmikeDOMA> DomaMuffin, jel' dodje zip uz win7 autoamcki?
<banderaz> DomaMuffin : planiramo te hackovat
<banderaz> trenutno izvodimo simulaciju
<DomaMuffin> tavi winrar ili kajcec, ovo integrirano kuzi samo zip 
<DomaMuffin> banderaz: mene se hakira tak da me vodis jest, onda mi uz jelo objasnis kaj oces, pa si to napravim sam 
<MmikeDOMA> DomaMuffin, nemam winrar
<MmikeDOMA> imam windoze
<MmikeDOMA> koje nemaju driver za mreznu
<MmikeDOMA> jos da su mi xpji to rekli reko bi ajde
<MmikeDOMA> al' win7
<MmikeDOMA> onak :)
<DomaMuffin> Kak ? 
<MmikeDOMA> idem u windoze, brb
<DomaMuffin> Kaj bi ti drivere za karzicu koju su sam proizveo i prodao sestri pod Intel, upakirane u 4 godine star installer ? :) Mhm
<MmikeDOMA> pa
<MmikeDOMA> ploc je starija od 4 godine
<MmikeDOMA> realtekova kartica
<MmikeDOMA> mislim
<MmikeDOMA> ubuntu 12.04 ju prepozna :)
<DomaMuffin> Kaj da ti velim, bar znas za kaj traziti drivere ( u cudu sam, fakat prvi put cujem da nekom doze nece po instalaciji naci bar mrezu :) Jel ploca opce podrzava nesto novije od XP-a ? 
<MmikeDOMA> 370 megabajta apdejjta
<MmikeDOMA> odo u duckas
<MmikeDOMA> brb
<MmikeDOMA> mtrt
<MmikeDOMA> jos se apdejti instalirafaju
<hbogner> a kaj apdetujes MmikeDOMA ?
<MmikeDOMA> hbogner, win7
<MmikeDOMA> sp1 install
<hbogner> ahaa, ja reko da dizes na 14.04
<MmikeDOMA> ne, to cu sutra
<MmikeDOMA> moram radi posla :D
<hbogner> meni virtualke prosle, a morat cu laptop i desktop isto
<ravilov> MmikeDOMA, nemam ih jos, tek narucio
<MmikeDOMA> diotrpija?
<MmikeDOMA> dioptrija
<MmikeDOMA> :
<ravilov> er
<ravilov> neka
<ravilov> -0.25 jedno -0.50 drugo
<ravilov> amater, znam
<CrazyLemon> sitnica
<Mmike> bas
<Mmike> meni su, kad sam klinac bio, govorili da se za to ne nose ocale :)
<CrazyLemon> ja sam zaceo sa -0.25 i -0.5 ..sad sam na -1.75 :)
<Mmike> ja sam na -6.25 / -7.50
<Mmike> ili tak nekak :)
<Mmike> a imao sam i -8
<Mmike> pa se smanjilo
<CrazyLemon> u jebote..ti si teska kategorija :) a ja mislio ja corav :p
<hbogner> Mmike, ??? ti si covjek sismis, pod tim nemislim batman
 * ravilov zapravo ne zna citati dijagnozu
<Mmike>  :)
<Mmike> da
<ravilov> koji brojevi su dioptrija?
<Mmike> u osnovnjaku sam vec imao -6
<Mmike> u srednjoj doslo na -8
<Mmike> ravilov, lijevi
<Mmike> ravilov, desni su kile :D
<Mmike> ravilov, daj sken neki ili nesto
<ravilov> funny gay
<ravilov> Mmike, http://jebo.me/pas/5@raw
<ravilov> ima jos polja ali su prazna
<ravilov> Mmike, so?
<ravilov> ocigledno ni on ne zna
<Mmike> e
<Mmike> ti windowsi
<Mmike> jebo me pas
<Mmike> pa to je uzas :)
<Mmike> pa zasto ta instalacija MORA trajat 2 sata?!
<Mmike> ravilov, to ti sve drek od dioptijre :)
<ravilov> da stignes odustat
<Mmike> imas glavobolje?
<ravilov> zna se desit
<ravilov> dobro ali kolika je to tocno dioptrija?
<Mmike> -.5 -.25
<Mmike> ono je cilindar
<Mmike> nesh drugo
<Mmike> cek
<ravilov> a sta je VOS i VOD?
<Mmike> hr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Astigmatizam
<Mmike> pojma
<Mmike> idem
<ravilov> ha, sad ide
 * ravilov inace zna za astigmatizam i cilindre
<Mmike> idem
<Mmike> cekaju me
<Mmike> windowsi su me zadrzali
<Mmike> sad se rebootali
<Mmike> i sve stoji
<Mmike> pretpostavljam da je to zato kaj je graficka potrgana
<ravilov> ili zato sto su win potrgani
<ravilov> sami po sebi
<ravilov> morat ces odlucit, jel ti treba OS ili igrica :p
<DomaMuffin> mike kak uspijes instaliravati doze 2h ? :D Teach me your ways, it might save me a job one day :) 
<DomaMuffin> jel se mogu kak zajebat' oni sajtovi kaj prepoznaju addblock, pa nemrem gledati porn..dokumentarce dok ga ne pauziram ? 
<DomaMuffin> ( ne ic na stranice s dokumentarcima nije prihvatljivo rjesenje) 
<banderaz> a ic na stranice s dokumentarcima koje ne prepoznaju addblock? xD
<Vlado9A3CY> koji smijeh... nesto mi steka chromioum browser i hocu pocistit history komplet... i kada kliknem Clear browsing data, srusi mi se browser :D
 * Vlado9A3CY action reboot
<Vlado9A3CY> da, chromium browser mi se rusi i nakon reboot-a... mozda se popravi kod sljedeceg update-a :D
<DomaMuffin> banderaz: da mogu, postupio bih tako,ali sadrzaji koji me zanimaju nisu svugdje dostupni. Mozda ti znas za site s snimkama snoshaja izmedju zirafe i sardelica </fetish> ? 
<banderaz> ne znam, jesi probo na http://zoo-sex-tube.com/ ?
<banderaz> ili http://www.sexanimal.info/
<DomaMuffin> ma to su sajtovi za amatere :) ljudi s zivotinjama, zivotinje s zivotinjama .. nema zivotinja razlicitig vrsta u klincu ! :) Dvodihalica zajahala nosoroga, i takto ! :) 
<banderaz> http://disney.com/
<DomaMuffin> +1 , you win 
<DomaMuffin> http://jebo.me/pas/3@raw # vitz 
#ubuntu-hr 2014-04-27
<markosejic> d jutro
<Mmike> di od
<markosejic> Mmike pozz
<Mmike> djesi
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jel imas t jos one cf-ide ili cf-sata adaptere?
<markosejic> ja imam doma jedan cf pata
<Mmike> em ti sve
<Mmike> instaliraju se windoze
<Mmike> instaliram driver za mreznu
<Mmike> instaliram catalyst
<Mmike> sve prodje ok
<Mmike> reboot
<Mmike> i nece se bootat
<Mmike> stoji na onom 'windows' screenu, di se onaj prozor onak leluja
<weshmashian> Mmike: drz se ti linux onih, bolje ti idu :)
<weshmashian> linuxa*
<Vlado9A3CY> bon žur :)
<vrodic> Mmike, u čem editiraš pajton?
<ravilov> MmikeDOMA, koji to win?
<jelly-home> ha, postoji command line za speedtest.net
<jelly-home> Setting up speedtest-cli (0.2.4-2) ...
<vrodic> da postoji
<vrodic> zove se ping i wget http://bwm.carnet.hr/bwm_data.dat
<vrodic> (ako si u hr)
<jelly-home> vrodic: to ne koristi optimalni speedtest.net server i ne mjeri upload
<vrodic> ok, ma zezam se
<vrodic> ali bwm.carnet.hr je optimalan
<vrodic> jer je vecina operatera na cixu
<vrodic> ako nisu, prekini ugovor s njima ili im piši :)
<jelly-home> to sto su na CIX-u ne znaci da je pipa izmedju njih i CIX-a dovoljno propusna
<vrodic> to je bandwidth metar site
<jelly-home> neki imaju bijedni gigabit
<vrodic> ako nije, onda su sistemci nesto fakat zeznuli
<vrodic> aha
<vrodic> da, sranje
<jelly-home> i kad djeca s carnet uslugom dodju iz skole/faksa, to zna biti zapunjeno
<vrodic> no nisam siguran da je speedtest.net "optimalan", tj. ne znam po kojem kljuci ono to rade
<vrodic> kljucu*
<jelly-home> nije bitno, bitno je da radi na isti nacin kao i GUI http://speedtest.net i android/iphone aplikacija
<vrodic> da, slazem se
<vrodic> ali ja imam jedan specifican slucaj
<vrodic> imam btnet na kabelskoj koji pati od oversubscriptiona
<vrodic> i meni se znalo desiti da mi je sve sporo, ping do prvog hop-a, download od bilo kuda, youtube
<vrodic> ali da speedtest javlja ok brzinu
<vrodic> tako da sumnjam na muljazu od strane btneta
<jelly-home> uzmes speedtest server na CARNetu ;-)
<jelly-home> (onaj u Dubrovniku)
<vrodic> cek bas cu probati
<vrodic> oke, izgleda da vise ne muljaju, sad je brzina 0.77 megabita down (a placam 8)
<vrodic> ali je i hakometar isto pokazivao nebulozne brzine (vise nego sto stvarno jesu)
<vrodic> no cznam da su napravili novi hakometar, pa idem isprobat
<banderaz> "sad je brzina 0.77 megabita down (a placam 8)"
<banderaz> kak je to ok
<banderaz> il mislis 0,77 MB/s?
<jelly-home> ok u smislu da benchmark radi ono sto treba, a ne laze
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> MmikeDOMA: http://youtu.be/OLeAGKe7zkQ
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Karting Arena Zagreb - nova staza: 26.04.14., Views: 50, Rating: %
<vrodic> banderaz, ma ok je u smislu da speedtest dobro mjeri
<vrodic> ah
<vrodic> sorry
<vrodic> jelly-home, je vec vidio
<vrodic> ispravio
<banderaz> aha
<vrodic> srecom sam si ostavio iskon dsl, inace bi ispizdio :)
<jelly-home> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eSMeUPFjQHc&feature=kp 
<datase> jelly-home: Title: Erasure Always, Views: 10805656, Rating: 97.58098%
<jelly-home> oh dear http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TlYcgp8Nsp4
<datase> jelly-home: Title: ERASURE LAY ALL YOUR LOVE ON ME, Views: 1096571, Rating: 97.711172%
<ravilov> jelly-home, ti se kuzis u dpkg/apt, right?
<jelly-home> ravilov: da, ajmo reci
<ravilov> bi radije da te pitam o rpm? :p
<ravilov> anywy
<ravilov> pokusao sam obrisat neki paket (dpkg --purge)
<ravilov> javio mi da ne moze jer drugi ovise o njemu
<ravilov> reko ok, nema problema
<ravilov> ali sad mi je taj paket oznacen za "to be deleted"
<ravilov> kak da to najlakse maknem?
<jelly-home> aptitude install foo
<jelly-home> apt-get install foo ako nemas aptitude iz nekog razloga
<ravilov> imam i jedno i drugo
<ravilov> ali paket kao takav je vec instaliran
<ravilov> i to mi oba kazu, latest version already installed
<ravilov> i nece nista taknut
<jelly-home> to je to
<ravilov> nije
<ravilov> dpkg -l foo
<ravilov> pi  foo ...
<jelly-home> s tim si mu rekao da zelis da bude instaliran
<ravilov> hocu da kaze "ii  foo"
<jelly-home> to sto dpkg misli je manje bitno, a moze se popraviti sa echo foo install | dpkg --set-selections
<ravilov> e to
<ravilov> znam da nije (bas jako) bitno, ali hocu da mi kaze ii
<ravilov> meni za dusu :)
<jelly-home> mislim da bi "aptitude install foo" to trebao popraviti, nisam siguran zasto nije
<ravilov> imam obicaj tu i tamo izvrtit dpkg -l | grep -v '^ii' da provjerim jel neki paket ima problema
<ravilov> eto, nece
<jelly-home> heh http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer/2014/04/kkk-leader-caught-with-a-black-male-prostitute.html
<ravilov> e to, super
<ravilov> stanje popravljeno
<ravilov> fala
<ravilov> btw nisam znao da nije bitno sta dpkg misli, ipak je on osnova cijelog paketnog sustava :)
<SilverSpace> ravilov: misli misli :)
 * ravilov razmislja da prestane mislit
<jelly-home> dpkg je duboko u njedrima sustava i malo ga se pita ovih dana, samo cuci i radi
<SilverSpace> kako sam se ja danas mucio sa dpkg
<jelly-home> kako?
<ravilov> hm moze bit, znam da apt posebno cuva svoje vlastite statuse paketa
<SilverSpace> instaliram jedan app i onda me trazi ovisnosti 
<ravilov> pa da, sto ce drugo napravit?
<SilverSpace> trazi me apt-get -f 
<ravilov> cek, nesto se potrgalo?
<SilverSpace> a kad to napravim hoce maknut taj app
<SilverSpace> ali taj app radi i bez tih ovisnosti 
<ravilov> vjerojatno ne rade bas svi featurei
<ravilov> a app je moguce dobro slozen pa se ne polomi ako mu nesto fali
<ravilov> koji app?
<SilverSpace> i naravno ako ne istaliras ovisnosti nista ti drugi ne  da 
<ravilov> pa normalno, paketni sustav ne mozes ostaviti u polustrganom stanju
<ravilov> inace cijeli sustav gubi smisao
<ravilov> onda instaliraj iz tgz-ova :p
<jelly-home> (nemoj)
<SilverSpace> TeamViewer 
<ravilov> uff
<ravilov> to je 3rd party
<ravilov> sta se uopce cudis
<ravilov> ali da, TV je u principu ok pisan
<SilverSpace> sva sreca instalira ga u /opt 
<ravilov> meni je recimo instalacija prosla bez problema
<ravilov> nikakvih problema sa dependencyjima ili icime
<SilverSpace> da na jednom racunalu je ok na drugom ne 
<ravilov> sve se to da slozit
<ravilov> sam ako ti se da malo zezat
<ravilov> poslozit*
<SilverSpace> pa sam samo preimenovao mapu i deinstalirao 
<SilverSpace> i radi 
<SilverSpace> :)
<ravilov> jao
<ravilov> koje nasilno rjesenje
<ravilov> onda si stvarno mogao instalirat TV iz tgz-a
<ravilov> doslovce nema razlike
<SilverSpace> jebga kad nije nikako islo 
<ravilov> ma islo je sigurno
<ravilov> ali ti se eto nije dalo zezat
<ravilov> jel radi? radi
<ravilov> ajmo dalje
<SilverSpace> ravilov: nije prekopao citav internet 
<ravilov> ta filozofija :)
<ravilov> hm, aj dobro
<ravilov> morat cu ti vjerovat :)
<SilverSpace> dva sata se mucio
<ravilov> ok, onda si ulozio dovoljan effort
<ravilov> steta
<SilverSpace> v9 nikako slozit 
<jelly-home> jednostavnije od odpakiranja paketa i control datoteka, "ispravljanja" ovisnosti, zapakiranja nazad
<ravilov> hm
<ravilov> linuxmint 16, aka ubuntu 13.10
<ravilov> $ dpkg -l teamv*
<ravilov> ii  teamviewer     9.0.24147    i386         TeamViewer (Remote Control Applic
<ravilov> bez beda
<SilverSpace> vidio na netu da dosta ljudi imaju sa v9 na 14.04 problema sa tim 
<ravilov> (da, dobro pise, i386)
<ravilov> ha
<SilverSpace> na 64bitnim
<ravilov> znao sam da ima razloga zasto ne zelim napravit upgrade
 * ravilov nikad ne radi upgrade odmah cim novi release izadje
<SilverSpace> :)
 * jelly-home krade deb-src od http://www.getdeb.net/updates/Ubuntu/14.04#how_to_install
<jelly-home> azureus u debianu je grozno spor
<jelly-home> start*
<jelly-home> star*, ovi imaju 5.3.0.0
<SilverSpace> kaj koristis azureus
<SilverSpace> smeche
<jelly-home> kajjaznam, meni je dobar
<jelly-home> ha, gledam HRT3, nisam znao da su partizani isli pregovarati sa njemackom vojskom
<banderaz> laz
<banderaz> to je bila diverzija
<jelly-home> vele, tako su se poslije vadili
<jelly-home> jer su u tom trenutku britanci vise suradjivali sa drazom
<banderaz> a isli su pregovaat o cemu? o njihovoj bezuvjetnoj predaji?
<jelly-home> nisu puno detalja o tome rekli
<SilverSpace> oni su sa svima pregovarali 
<SilverSpace> lopovi i varalice 
<ravilov> sta je taj azureus?
<ravilov> (ocigledno nije nesto sto bi koristio, inace bi znao :) )
<jelly-home> torrent client
<ravilov> a
<ravilov> transmission meni dobar
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: koliko god bili lopovi i varalice, u tom trenu su saveznici odabrali njih kao najbolju opciju
<SilverSpace> bas si me sjetio da je proslo 72h
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: druge nije bilo 
<jelly-home> pa bilo je, britanci su dugo pokusavali kontaktirati sa cetnicima
<jelly-home> i zakljucili da ovi ne rade nis, dok su se komunisti barem trudili 
<banderaz> partizani "lopovi i varalice"? lolcina
<SilverSpace> i ubojice
<banderaz> vjerojatno su se trebali zlizati s vrlim ustaskim "domoljubima"
<banderaz> "U OSNOVNIM i srednjim školama u Republici Hrvatskoj zaposleno je 3001 vjeroučitelj. Za njihove plaće godišnje se, prema podacima Ministarstva znanosti, obrazovanja i sporta, izdvaja oko 218 milijuna kuna."
<banderaz> sve bi ovo tito nogom u dupence
<banderaz> razletilo bi se preko vardara i triglava naglavacke
<SilverSpace> pa bi ubojica 
<SilverSpace> kaj ne bi 
<banderaz> sa takvima je i trebo tako
<banderaz> sam su cekali da krepa
<banderaz> da mogu krenut sa pljackom
<banderaz> na ustrb naroda
<SilverSpace> 50 godina su pljackali taj narod
<SilverSpace> ovi tek 20
<banderaz> zabunio si se, tek je 25 god proslo
<banderaz> al da, vrijeme je relativno
<banderaz> vec sutra ce bit "50 godina "demokracije""
<banderaz> kad cemo svi nosit gace na stapu
<banderaz> pazi ti to
<banderaz> 300 milja godisnje tim parazitima i vracevima
<banderaz> i jos 300 milja vatikanu
<banderaz> i jos kojesta
<banderaz> glavno da ljudi kopaju po kontejnerima
<banderaz> a ovi grade palace od onixa
<banderaz> jer ne znaju kud bi s tolkim parama od drzave
<banderaz> smrdljiva drzava, to je to
<banderaz> da sam malo mladji il da sam bio pametniji kad sam bio mladji
<banderaz> petama vjetra i adios
<banderaz> odes u neku malo zapadniju zemlju
<banderaz> i standard je sam tak 3x veci
<banderaz> a o okruzenju, uredjenju i svemu da i ne pricamo
<banderaz> jebem ja "domoljublje"
<banderaz> i "svoj na svome"
<banderaz> to su bajke koje se prodaju naivcima
<banderaz> najjaci mi je jucer onaj debil iz duborvnika
<banderaz> DU biskup
<banderaz> "Ne vjerujte onima koji kažu da u ovoj zemlji nema perspektive."
<banderaz> :)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
<banderaz> kaze on i ode u svoju oniks palacu
<banderaz> "Tvrda stolica vjeruje samo u pare a narodu prodaju priču da vjeruje u duha svetoga i zagrobni život. Vrhunac licemjerja i demagogije!"
<banderaz> :)))))
<ravilov> koji je po vama pouzdaniji disk, samsung ili wd black?
<ravilov> znam sve o wd-u u proslosti, je li wd black sta bolji/pouzdaniji?
<ntcbow> http://blog.backblaze.com/2014/01/21/what-hard-drive-should-i-buy/
<ntcbow> meni su samsung diskovi bili naj draži, dok ih nije seagate kupio
<ravilov> sto mi ovo koristi? ti ocigledno ne preferiraju samsung
<ravilov> aha
<ravilov> btw ne kupujem disk nego imam ta dva diska pa si razmisljam koji je pouzdaniji
<ravilov> wd je veci, 500 GB
<ravilov> samsung je 250 GB
<ntcbow> pa nema više samsung diskove ko šta su bile
<ravilov> ovaj nije novi
<ravilov> nisam nigdje rekao da su novi...
<banderaz> zamzung ruLLa
<banderaz> a wd je smece
<banderaz> nisam se ni s black bas odusevio
<banderaz> oni WD raid edition su odlicni
<banderaz> al ostali su li-la
<ravilov> tocno ovakva fanaticka misljenja su mi najbeskorisnija
<ravilov> "ovaj rulez, onaj je smece"
<banderaz> nisu phalaticka
<banderaz> imo sam ih sve
<banderaz> znam sta pricam
<ntcbow> onda ovako: uz samsung se osječam sigurno, uz wd baš i nisam..
<banderaz> zvali su me hard manijak
<ravilov> ne znam za iskustvo ali ocekujem argumentirana misljenja
<banderaz> hard disk manijak
<ravilov> a ne "ovaj je zakon, onaj je smece"
<banderaz> ravilov : wdi su cesto krepavali, zamzunzi nisu
<banderaz> i etoga
<ravilov> to je tocno
<ravilov> zanimalo me samo jel black sta bolji
<ravilov> ne znam tocno koji je model ovaj samsung
<banderaz> a zas su krepavali itd, nemam pojma nit me briga
<ravilov> kako da saznam
<ravilov> model HM250HI
<ravilov> 5400 rpm, to mi se recimo svidja
<ravilov> ne zelim da se prebrzo vrti
<ravilov> WD je u kucistu pa ne mogu procitat s naljepnice koliko je rpm
<banderaz> pa kaj nemas neki util
<ravilov> nisu spojeni trenutno
<ravilov> ha, WD5000BPKT
<ravilov> kaze 7200 rpm
<ravilov> oh well
<ravilov> koristit cu oba, pitanje je samo za sta
<ntcbow> so what?!
<ntcbow> jesi ti na ubuntu?
<ntcbow> ima tu neki disk-diagnostic tool
<ravilov> ne citas?
<ravilov> <ravilov> nisu spojeni trenutno
<ntcbow> inače pogledaj smartmontools
<ntcbow> pa lako ih je spojit..
<ravilov> da jest, bili bi spojeni
<ntcbow> ajj moje 3 diskove su pre-fail :(
<ntcbow> ajmo malo hr-bashing
<ntcbow> meni ovde triba usv (ono bezprekidno za struju)
<ntcbow> Power_On_Hours 38059 samsung HD103UI
#ubuntu-hr 2015-04-20
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<Vlado9A3CY> pospanci :)
<Mmike> :P
<vileni> jutro
<Mmike> nije jutro
<Mmike> dan je
<Mmike> jutro je bilo u 5
<vileni> detalji
<vileni> jutro je do kave
<BotaniCar> ima li tko "u dzepu" query koji bi pretrazio sve zablice u postgres bazi za neki string ? 
<jelly> kak to mislis pretrazio tablice, sadrzaj sve kolona svih tablica?
<jelly> s/sve/svih/
<Mmike> daklem
<Mmike> the 'jebem ti drzavu' prica
<Mmike> pred jedno 3 mjeseca sam ostavio auto parkiran, veli komunalni redar 'nepropisno'
<Mmike> i odreze mi kaznu
<Mmike> i ja se brijao zalit, nisam se zalio, doslo do toga da sam dobio papir s 'izvolte rec tko je vozio auto tad'
<Mmike> reko, ma fak of, dok se ja smislim doc ce mi jos 101 kazna - oso u gradsko komunalno i platio kaznu
<Mmike> potpisao da sam kriv, da priznajem prekrsaj, platio kaznu
<Mmike> i pitam lika jos 'jel moram djelovat po ovome "tko je vozio?"', veli lik 'ne morate, priznali ste prekrsaj, znaci da ste vi vozili'
<Mmike> danas mi dodje papirek di pise da imam platit 2k kuna u roku od 8 dana jer nsiam reako tko je vozio
<BotaniCar> jelly: da
<ivoks> jutro
<Mmike> BotaniCar: no such query, napisi storanu proceduru kaj to radi
<Mmike> ili ak imas 9.2+ mosh i onaj 'GO' kufer koristiti
<BotaniCar> GO(l) kufer je kaj ? 
<SilverSpace> jutro junaci
<SilverSpace> Mmike: to ti je tak kad imas auto :) 
<SilverSpace> tj. mazdu :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: http://www.postgresql.org/docs/9.1/static/sql-do.html
<Mmike> SilverSpace: aj idi rutaj neki telefon :)
<SilverSpace> :) nemam SD kartice 
<jelly> a mikro SD?
<SilverSpace> ja
<SilverSpace> jedna riknula sve druge zauzete :)
<SilverSpace> oo bas pronaso jednu :)
<SilverSpace> 4G
<SilverSpace> taman
<Mmike> SilverSpace: ti si imao onaj neki URL s kojim gledas torrente live?
<Mmike> odes na sajt, utipkas torrent URL i ovaj ti pocne playat taj torrent?
<vileni> mozda popcorntime?
<vileni> iako to nije sajt
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> sjecam se da je netko pricao o tom sajtu
<Mmike> i onda si ti uletio s popcornom
<Mmike> ili jelly :)
<Mmike> ne znam vise
<Mmike> gladan sam k'o tri cucka
<Mmike> koj asu se tukla oko jogurta tjednima
<weshmashian> mornin'
<SilverSpace> hm jedino taj popcorn ? drugo se ne sijecam doduse ima za kodi nesto takvo
<Mmike> idem jest
<Mmike> glad je prevelika
<jelly> Subject: Re: Equip your battllesship wiith main caiber
<jelly> to se tak sad zove
 * BotaniCar takes notes
<SilverSpace> ke
<SilverSpace> zdero sam dva dana sparoge sad mi jezik zuvki 
<BotaniCar> kak mi ti mmike das za citat :*
<SilverSpace> na legendu radi 4.0.4 super 
<Mmike> SilverSpace: onom starom legendu? :))))))))
<jelly> SilverSpace: to se ne racuna, bitno je dal smrdi i zeleni kad pisas
<jelly> Mmike: jel jos prodajes sijaset grafickih, nasao sam kak ih upotrijebiti http://imgur.com/gallery/iymjvTO
<Mmike> jelly: ne, prodo sam sve, mislim, kaj imam
<Mmike> tj, zadnju nisam
<Mmike> iako lik hoce
<Mmike> pa sad cekam da vidim ocel' se javit
<SilverSpace> Mmike: da i leti sad
<SilverSpace> Jelly Bean
<jelly> Billy Jean
<jelly> (not my lover)
<SilverSpace> Jelly Bean na htc legend
<SilverSpace> CMod
<jelly> koliko taj legend ima memorije i flasha?
<jelly> nekak mi se cini da je to slican hardver ko moja stara htc chacha
<SilverSpace> http://forum.xda-developers.com/htc-legend
<jelly> sad to koristim jerbo kineza treba preparticionirat jer ima bad sektore u flashu _tocno_ tamo di je format za /data particiju
<jelly> 384MB, jos manje nego chacha
<jelly> rezolucija je ista
<jelly> i isti cpu, MSM7227
<SilverSpace> 4.2.1 radi ok
<SilverSpace> ah
<jelly> vidim da cak imaju CM11 (sa 4.4.2?) za htc salsa (isti hardver kao chacha, samo bez hardverske tastature)
<jelly> al dok mi je to jedini telefon nema sanse da cu petljati po njemu
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> cini mi se da CM9 bolje radi od CM10 na legendu
<SilverSpace> mozda i ne 
<SilverSpace> vjerojatno na pocetku aplikacije zagnjavile pa mi izgledaloo sporije
<SilverSpace> a ne vracam CM9
<SilverSpace> na devetmi sve radi i dosta glatko prema 4.2.1
<jelly> uf, domace baklave
<weshmashian> !!
<jelly> tri male sam pojeo i vec mi secer skace
<weshmashian> tek nakon tri? to znaci da nije dovoljno slatko!
<jelly> ostala je puna tepsija u frizideru u ofisu, reko da se ne baci
<jelly> ali na kraju samo best effort, jos 2/3 tepsije ostalo
<jelly> mozda ce bit sutra za uz kafu
<Mmike> SilverSpace, onaj mali slatki legend
<Mmike> onaj najprejebeniji mudrofon ikad
<Mmike> taman velik kak treba
<Mmike> SilverSpace, aj mi nadji rom za S3 mini :)
<jelly> http://jebo.me/slije/baklave.jpeg 
<jelly> (mala zlica)
<jelly> (grozdjice za referencu)
<weshmashian> jelly: no banana for scale?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: da HTC Legend najbolje radi sa CM9.1 romom  
<Mmike> jelly, kaj bilo s jebomepas?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jel ti rootan s3
<Mmike> SilverSpace, nije, al' to nije problem
<SilverSpace> http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s3-mini#romList
<SilverSpace> CyanogenMod 11.0 room radi 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kaj je to ASOP?
<CrazyLemon> aosp*
<SilverSpace> AOSPA / ParanoidAndroid 4.4.4, ROM for the Samsung Galaxy S III Mini
<SilverSpace> room 
<SilverSpace> android os paranoid android
<SilverSpace> meni je najbolji CyanogenMod
<SilverSpace> mislim da ima najbolju podrsku
<Mmike> SilverSpace, tam kad skidam imam za izabrat 'odin' i 'recovery' - recovery misli mda zmak daaaaje ak gfaetg
<Mmike> teate?
<Mmike> wtf?
<Mmike> daklem
<Mmike> recovery mislm da znam kaj je, a kaj je odin?
<CrazyLemon> program za flashanje samsung uređaja
<CrazyLemon> imas linux version..heimdall ako se ne varam
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jel tvoc s3 LTE
<SilverSpace> http://wiki.cyanogenmod.org/w/I9300_Info
<Mmike> SilverSpace, GT-I8190
<Mmike> to ja imam
<SilverSpace> bootloader ti mora bit otkljucan ž
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kak to vidim/
<markosejic> d vecer svima
<SilverSpace> http://wiki.cyanogenmod.org/w/Unofficial_Ports
<SilverSpace> tu ti je
<SilverSpace> http://wiki.cyanogenmod.org/w/Unofficial_Ports#Samsung_Galaxy_S_III_Mini_.28GT-I8190.29
<SilverSpace> http://wiki.cyanogenmod.org/w/Install_CM_for_i9300
<SilverSpace> uh nije bas tak trivijalno :)
<SilverSpace> heimdall paket imas u ubuntu 
<SilverSpace> heimdall-flash-frontend - tool for flashing firmware on Samsung Galaxy S devices - Qt GUI
<SilverSpace> sve tu fino pise http://wiki.cyanogenmod.org/w/Install_CM_for_i9300
<markosejic> nema za moj gt-i9195
<SilverSpace> ina i paketi  adb
<Mmike> Rooting the stock firmware is neither recommended nor necessary.
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace>  CM11.0 for S3  radi sve
<SilverSpace> cm 12.1 ne sve
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=454RPRbK7fo
<datase> YouTube: CyanogenMod 11 KitKat 4.4.2 ROM for Galaxy S3 Mini ! - 0:02:58 - 51,368 views - 83 likes / 6 dislikes
<markosejic> ja imam kitkat na mon s4 mini
<markosejic> mom
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jel doso sa njime ili naknadno upgrade doso 
<SilverSpace> markosejic: >>  jel doso sa njime ili naknadno upgrade doso 
<markosejic> naknadni upgrade
<SilverSpace> legend radi najbolje sa 4.0.4 
<SilverSpace> CM9.1
<SilverSpace> 4.2 se vuce i ne radi sve bas glatko
<Mmike> SilverSpace, tko?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, 4.1.2 imam sad, i nije doso s tim, al' neznam, dal' je doso s 4.0 ili kaj
<vileni> je, dolazio je sa ICS
<vileni> neznam tocno koji
<SilverSpace> Mmike: mislio sam ovo gore na legend 
<Mmike> SilverSpace Mmike: jel doso sa njime ili naknadno upgrade doso 
<SilverSpace> s3?
<SilverSpace> nemam pojma 
<markosejic> kod mene jebilo s 4.2.2 na 4.4.2
<SilverSpace> markosejic: s4
<markosejic> da mini gt-i9195
<SilverSpace> to ni ne tteba novi room
<SilverSpace> s3 je druga stvar 
#ubuntu-hr 2015-04-21
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<infy-> Jutro
<SilverSpace> jutro
<BotaniCar> Jutro 
<vileni> jutro
<BotaniCar> co-co-co-combo breaker ! :) 
<BotaniCar> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpf1/v/t1.0-9/10999657_10204968545746778_57985360555348053_n.jpg?oh=921c61394b02625808db2988413273f9&oe=55E0D1AD&__gda__=1437037255_764451f10b185db374345f22f57a42cd
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FFjGsYvB8oc
<datase> YouTube: Harry Belafonte - Island In The Sun (HD) - 0:02:51 - 209,476 views - 635 likes / 19 dislikes
 * jelly krade jubito linkove s drugih kanala
<ivoks> iss
<ivoks> kak cu ja riknut danas
<SilverSpace> uh
<Mmike> jebem ti rinejkmanje timova i mejling lista a ponaosob imam zelju za unsolicited sexom sa seve rulovima
<Mmike> sieve
<Mmike> mrmlj
<vileni> Mmike: ucinilo mi se na trenutak da si htio unsolicited sex sa severinom :)
<jelly> https://github.com/nvbn/thefuck
<SilverSpace> :)
<weshmashian> mornin;
<SilverSpace> http://lajk.s3.index.hr/gorki_m/800/e9fb3a31-9ee5-4e93-aa13-3faa5cb8a978.jpeg
<jelly> aww
<jelly> mesečina bato
<SilverSpace> dosada nemam kaj vise rootat :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace: donesem ti ja svoj s3 mini :)
<SilverSpace> a ne ne :)
<jelly> http://www.telegram.hr/biznis-tech/nocna-mora-svih-taksista-uber-najavljuje-dolazak-u-zagreb/
<Mmike> otvorim hosts file u notepadu
<Mmike> editiram ga
<Mmike> ocu ga snimit
<Mmike> i ovaj ga nazove hosts.txt
<Mmike> nisam reko save-as
<Mmike> samo save
<Mmike> pa jebem ti sve
<SilverSpace> he he 
<Mmike> i jos ga deaultno gurne  u Documents
<Mmike> pa dobro
<Mmike> kakva je to kretenarija?!
<SilverSpace> od kud notrpad
<Mmike> SilverSpace: pa od windowsa
<Mmike> ima neki drugi nacin za editirat fajlove na windowsima?
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ne zna ti notepad snimat non-extended fajle , ako mu ne velis drugacije , a u Documents snima jer u C:\windows\system32 defaultno nesmije
<Mmike> BotaniCar: to je bio bed, da
<Mmike> morao sam cmd k'o admin pokrenut
<Mmike> onda snimi kak spada sve
<Mmike> upravo otkrio :)
<BotaniCar> ili snimis na desktop, pa drag'n'drop-as di treba, i odklikces "jesi siguran" prompt
<BotaniCar> jedva cekam doc' doma i pojest sve i frizider 
<SilverSpace> pih
<BotaniCar> s cim se ja danas jebem .. imam lose (podatkovno) strukturiran xlsm , njega prvo trebam formirati kak se shika, pa to mapirati protiv xml sheme ( koju isto moram napraviti ) , pa kad dobijem MS xml, to pretvoriti u GS1 xml :D
<Mmike> BotaniCar, jelly, jel' mogu kak iz esxi management konzole pogledat o hardveru na kojem se esxi vrti?
<BotaniCar> Brijem da imam metar dana posla s tim, neuk kak jesam :D
<BotaniCar> Mmike: afaik ne 
<Mmike> afaik je taj esxi dost onak jadnjikav
<BotaniCar> mosh vidjet' koliko cega imas na raspolaganju, ali neces znati koji disk imas ili kakav RAQM 
<BotaniCar> *RAm
<BotaniCar> BLAM RAM PAM ! 
<vileni> Mmike: klikni na host
<Mmike> aha, imam
<vileni> pa configuration
<Mmike> pisu osnovne stvari
<Mmike> vileni: nemam to
<BotaniCar> Al' ti ne pise processor revision i ostalo jako_bitno :)
<vileni> Mmike: kako nemas
<Mmike> imam 'esxi' i onda kliknem na 'summary'
<BotaniCar> issati, sad ce vileni rec da u svojem vojnom esxiu sve vidi, do atoma :)
<vileni> nista ja ne vidim :)
<Mmike> al' ne pise memorije kol'ko host ima
<BotaniCar> To je od cuge :)
<vileni> i kako mislis vojnom
<Mmike> pise cpu i sve to
<vileni> Mmike: koja je verzija?
<BotaniCar> pa vojno je meni sinonim za "mocnije nego ti i ja mozemo ikad i ikako nabavit'":)
<vileni> BotaniCar: meni je esxi na otpadnom hardveru :)
<BotaniCar> kad nisi vojnik :)
<vileni> na shiny ibm je hyper-v
<BotaniCar> mudar , mudar ! :) 
<BotaniCar> Imas hyper-v 2k12 ? 
<vileni> pravit cu se da je to moj izbor :P
<BotaniCar> Kak radi live migration, si zadovoljan ? 
<vileni> imam sve 2k12r2 mislim, scvmm sccm itd
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4MALCnDvapg # Ovo je rock,a  ne ti ! 
<vileni> cluster, cau i ostalo
<datase> YouTube: Vuco - Crna Ženo - 0:03:55 - 426,501 views - 937 likes / 28 dislikes
<Mmike> nda, jebo taj vmsxrek
<Mmike> plain ubuntu i lxc gore
<Mmike> i milina
<vileni> Mmike: spojen si sa vsphere client gore?
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike opet ne želi googlat
<BotaniCar> gugl ? uz ovakvu skrinjicu znanja poput #ubuntu-hr ?! 
<BotaniCar> https://scontent-mxp.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/v/t1.0-9/11174812_1382388821777607_874656423441551883_n.jpg?oh=183b46be196bbbff460e30e93cc56ec6&oe=5598BD40
<Mmike> vileni: yup
<vileni> Mmike: jel barem 5.x?
<Mmike> client?
<Mmike> brijem da je 5.5
<vileni> odes na view
<vileni> inventory
<vileni> hosts and clusters
<vileni> i tamo vidis host, imenom ili ip adresom
<VjetarSaSunca> bit će to škrinjica kad vilenom dosadi googlat za Mmikea, BotaniCar 
<vileni> ispod kojeg su virtualke
<Mmike> vileni: 5.1 je klijent, i nemam tog tamo
<BotaniCar> Y U so Square ? :) 
<VjetarSaSunca> fair and square :p
<vileni> Mmike: ali mora biti, i na 5.1
<vileni> jedino da si na 4.1
<Mmike> aha, naso sam, al' na onim tabovima
<vileni> eto
<SilverSpace> odoh
<vileni> kad kliknes na host onda imas u tabovima configuration
<Mmike> GettinStarted->Summary->/...
<vileni> ako klikas po virtualkama, nemas
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> al' mi svejedno ne pise kol'ko RAMa imam
<vileni> i pod configuration imas cpu i memory
<Mmike> o, glupan
<Mmike> pise, naravno :)
<vileni> a jebga, gledam u to i znam da pise :)
<vileni> samo mi nije jasno gdje si ti zapeo
<VjetarSaSunca> vileni: zapeo je jer tražu podatke o hostu pod virtualkama :)
<VjetarSaSunca> još kad otkrije temeljno pravilio: ESXi != Linux :D
<Mmike> cuj ovog propalog pretilog BBSera :)
<Mmike> vileni: zapeo sam u wizzardima i inim gluparijama :) 
<Mmike> ugl, da
<Mmike> sad bi bilo samo dobro da je netko tamo i ilo upristekao pa da mogu vidjet i koji je disk crkao
<Mmike> jel' mogu resajzat virtualku on-lajn (prosirit joj diskova?)
<jelly> naravno
<jelly> prosirit da, smanjit postojeci disk nemres
<jelly> dodat disk mozes
<Mmike> imam 100GB na kojem je ubuntu. Imam slobognog mjesta u 'datastore' drekecu jos 400 GB. Prosirio bih tih 100 GB na 200 GB
<Mmike> i onda bi poslije reko ubuntuu resizefs
<Mmike> to bu islo ?
<jelly> standardno kao da povecas disk (LUN, hw raid...) na fizickom stroju
<jelly> dakle redom: 1) a) skeniras scsi bus ak si dodao novi disk (makar to obicno sam skuzi) ili b) skeniras disk ak si povecao postojeci disk 2) povecas PV jer si naravno stavio cijeli disk kao LVM PV 3) povecas LV 4) resize2fs
<jelly> ak imas particije onda si bedast i moras rebootat :-)
<Mmike> nemamm particije
<Mmike> al' nemam nit lvm
<Mmike> imam jednu veliku particiju koja se proteze kroz /dev/sda
<jelly> dakle imas particiju, jadan ne bio
<Mmike> imam patriciju, jep
<Mmike> nemam patricjie :D
<jelly> onda 2) povecas particiju 3) rebootas 4) povecas fs
<jelly> Mmike: mi imamo template ovako: prvi disk 100MB samo 1 particija /boot, drugi disk cijeli za LVM bez I JEDNE particije
<jelly> onda se to moze online povecavat kak god oces
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> ima skroz smisla
<jelly> jer $#@%!^ linux kernel nemre updateat interno stanje p.tablice ako se disk koristi
<Mmike> iako brijem da novi server nema nikakve vmwaretove niti ista, plain linux. OpenERP instance idu u lxc, sve je na istom FSu, nema blema sa risajzanjem i inim
<Mmike> cgroupsi ako bas hocu zasarafit kontejner na jedan cpu i pol gige rama
<Mmike> steta sto btrfs nije stable, mogao bih lako i snapshote raditi
<Mmike> i backupiranje i restoranje i sve
<Mmike> mozda da zfs upogonim? lxc kuzi zfs fino
<Mmike> mlje
<Mmike> kak' bi ivoks rekao - ne placaju me dovoljno za to :D
<jelly> debian 9 ce imat ZoL
<jelly> zakljucili advokati da se zfs smije distribuirati
<jelly> 9 = codename stretch
<jelly> jos kad bi skuzio zasto u jednoj virtualki mogu ukljucit cpu hotplug a drugoj ne 
<Mmike> 9?
<Mmike> znaci da bi ubuntu mogao to malo prije imati
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> al' zfs nece u kernel i dalje., jeld?
<Mmike> moram ic
<jelly> zfs ne moze u kernel
<VjetarSaSunca> jelly: pitaš za hotplug pod vmwaretom ili nečim drugim?
<jelly> ne pitam, rantam
<VjetarSaSunca> :)
<jelly> al da, vmware
<VjetarSaSunca> u opcijama virtualke se postravlja hoće li biti cpu/ram hotplugable
<VjetarSaSunca> obično tak završi da ako kažeš da želiš ram hotplug onda pojede sav dodjeljeni ram pri pokretanju
<VjetarSaSunca> no YMMV
<VjetarSaSunca> jelly: settings od VMa, pa tab Options :)
<jelly> u opcijama virtualke je cpu hotplug bio konstantno zasivljen, bez obzira jel VM ukljucen ili ugasen ili verzija 7 ili 9 ili 10
<jelly> VjetarSaSunca: znam DI je to, kad velim da u jednom VM radi u drugom ne
<VjetarSaSunca> oprosti, guru jelly :)
<VjetarSaSunca> na tren sam te zamijenio sa Mmike om
<jelly> razlog je bio: manual veli da OS mora podrzavati cpu hotplug
<jelly> odabir OS-a 64bit "Other Linux 2.6" ne podrzava; odabir "Debian 5 64bit" ili "Debian 7 64bit" podrzava
<SilverSpace> 15.04 Release
<SilverSpace> April 23, 2015
<SilverSpace> dva dana
<SilverSpace> opet cigla sony miro
<SilverSpace> hm :)
<Mmike> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tonka_Tomicic
<vileni> uf, napeta utrka
<vileni> snimka motoGP
<Mmike> di?
<Mmike> kak ja rto fulam uvijek
<vileni> ja skinuo
<vileni> neznam, morao bih vidjeti neku F1, ali sumnjam da je ovako napeto :)
<Mmike> vileni, imas .torrent? 
<dodobas> ne koristim ubuntu... 
<dodobas> i necu koristiti ubuntu
<Mmike> dodobas :* :* :* :*
<Mmike> SilverSpace, vidi tko je doso ^^ :)
<Mmike> dodobas, je'l ti i dalje Perez momak za navijanje?
 * Mmike je za Rosberg/Raikonnen nekako ove godine :)
<Mmike> malo mi mrzak raikonen jer je u ferariju
<Mmike> a vettel mi je turbo mrzak jer je u ferrariju :)
<dodobas> Perez je ok... ali ja sam za Mclaren... mercedes mi je jako mrzak... 
<dodobas> rosberg pogotovo...
<dodobas> taj zna nista, bez coachinga...
<dodobas> sad malo koci, sad malo stisni gas... sad ovo ... sad ono...
<Mmike> meklareni su super ove sezone
<vileni> o dodobas 
<dodobas> o vileni 
<dodobas> Mmike: imas se cemu nadati :)
<dodobas> ja zadovoljan kad oba zavrse bez problema :)
<jelly> Mmike: nemas pojma, kimi je dobar sto god vozio, cak i ferrari
<vileni> ja priznajem samo top gear test track
<vileni> tamo svi voze istu kantu
<Mmike> vileni, vish, treba to skinut za rfactor :)
<vileni> Mmike: sad bi trebao i project cars izaci
<Mmike> to, onak, jedva cekam
<SilverSpace> oo dodobas zalutao 
<SilverSpace> vileni: da GP je bilo ludo 
<SilverSpace> klasa prije jos lude
<SilverSpace> skoro su se u cilju prvi i drugi potukli 
<SilverSpace> ah opet vratio sony u zivot
<SilverSpace> ne mozes ga otkljucati da hoces
<dodobas> SilverSpace: ma pitaj Mmike, obecao je mesa i vina ...
<SilverSpace> oo 
<dodobas> sad sam tu da vidim hoce li se drzati dogovora
<SilverSpace> dodobas: meni vec obecava skoro godinu dana noc u Dubravu do mene :)
<SilverSpace> nade su ti male :P
<dodobas> SilverSpace: ah... rekoh si ... mozda da mu dam jos jednu sansu...
<Mmike> koji ste
<Mmike> traktori, obojica
<SilverSpace> :)
<Vlado9A3CY> dobra vecer :)
<dodobas> o Vlado9A3CY 
<Vlado9A3CY> zivio dodobas :)
<dodobas> zivio, hip hip hik hik, zivio
<SilverSpace> ko ce tri tjedna cekat
<VjetarSaSunca> oh Windows 10 i multiple desktops
<VjetarSaSunca> Kao da su naučili nešto od Linuxa :)
<SilverSpace> VjetarSaSunca: ma da
<SilverSpace> to kad god udem u win uvjek pokusavam pokrenut 
<VjetarSaSunca> SilverSpace: evo baš gledam u Vmware Workstationu zadnji build Windows 10
<VjetarSaSunca> Native podržava "Add desktop" :)
<SilverSpace> kad ce to izac
<SilverSpace> vidio sam da ce tko ima legalnu sedmicu moc nadograditi
<VjetarSaSunca> SilverSpace: postoji zavrzlama. Najavili su da će oni sa legalnom sedmicom moći nadograditi, ali ne OEM korisnici
<VjetarSaSunca> Na jesen bi trebala izaći
<VjetarSaSunca> Ovo što gledam izgleda moćnije od prethodnog builda
<SilverSpace> VjetarSaSunca: aha :( nista onda
<VjetarSaSunca> SilverSpace: sve ovisi o pritisku zajednice. Moguće su promjene u licenciranju do izlaska desetke
<VjetarSaSunca> istina bog ikone izgledaju kao da gledam Lolipop
<SilverSpace> :)
<VjetarSaSunca> čak je dobio i notificatione kao u KDE-u :)
<markosejic> d vecer
<SilverSpace> VjetarSaSunca: lol kaj kopiraju ljinuxe
<SilverSpace> fakat sam zadovoljan sa ovim amd procesorom
<VjetarSaSunca> SilverSpace: ooo da. Kopiraju kaj stignu. Prvo su od osmice napravili OSX koji nije OSX i sad rade još većeg križanca
<VjetarSaSunca> nikad nisam imao makinu na AMD procu
<SilverSpace> ja sam uzeo sad ovog stedljivog A!
<SilverSpace> A1*
<markosejic> novi josemity kopira ubuntu gnome
<SilverSpace> http://www.links.hr/?naziv=procesor-amd-athlon-x4-5350-box-s-am1-2-05ghz-2mb-cache-radeon-hd-8400-quad-core&option=artikl&id_artikl=050.603.282
<SilverSpace> ovog
<markosejic> amd a8 6600k black edition
<SilverSpace> jako dobro radi sa ubuntu
<SilverSpace> ati zacudo radi ok
<VjetarSaSunca> ATI je uvijek radio OK :D
<SilverSpace> VjetarSaSunca: joj bas i ne znam koliko sam se ja mucio sa grafama na ubuntu
<VjetarSaSunca> SilverSpace: novije ATI grafulje su imale loš support na Ubuntuu
<SilverSpace> ovu mi prepoznao nakon reboota i sve instalirao 
#ubuntu-hr 2015-04-22
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<rut> dj
<SilverSpace> jutr
<vileni> centos7 nema ifconfig
<obruT> ne dolazi po defaultu, koristi "ip" :P
<obruT> ak bas oces ifconfig, instaliraj net-tools
<obruT> vec godinama se oce admine naucit na "ip", no vidim otpor je velik :)
<vileni> koristio sam ga povremeno :)
<vileni> i centos6 mi je preporucao to
<jelly> vileni: ni debian 7 nema
<vileni> too much 7
<Vlado9A3CY> ahoj :)
<Mmike> vileni: nemoj koristiti ipconfig
<Mmike> ne pokaze ti sve
<vileni> Mmike: ifconfig valjda? ili si opet na windowsima :)
<Mmike> ifconfig, ifconfig :)
<Mmike> vileni: uoci kak ifconfig ne pokaze dodatnu IP adresu na eth0: http://jebo.me/pas/2
<weshmashian> mornin'
<vileni> i ova nova imena interfejsa me zbunjuju
<Mmike> vileni: nova imena?
<vileni> Mmike: pa interface mi se zove ens160
<vileni> a vidim da ima i ludjih naziva
<Mmike> meni uredno pise eth0
<vileni> to sam prije po bsd strojevima vidjao
<Mmike> doduse, doma mi se zove 'rename2' :)
<Mmike> a na kucnomserveru p10p1
<Mmike> :)
<vileni> e to
<Mmike> 'several people from crosvallia checked your profile'
<infy-> enp2s
<infy-> 0
<vileni> Mmike: falis im? :)
<Mmike> ili oni meni :)
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ioFGfWe3ixM
<datase> YouTube: Gnome-terminal wacky resizing animation - 0:00:16 - 78 views
<SilverSpace> jebo gnome terminal
<SilverSpace> sam od sebe jebe
<SilverSpace> nikako to rijesiti 
<SilverSpace> rucak sparoge
<SilverSpace> rijesio g terminal jebo ga patak tako da sam instalirao mate terminal :)
<jelly> rxvt-unicode ftw
<SilverSpace> ajd da vidim :)
<SilverSpace> fuj ruzan je
<infy-> rxvt je život
<jelly> ruzan?
<jelly> pa nema nista u njemu osim terminala, sta ima bit ruzno
<SilverSpace> jelly: neda mi se petljat da ga namjestim u boju kak ja hocu :)
<jelly> lol
<ivoks> jelly: e, uzasno mi je spor link danas
<jelly> mirka vrti torrente?
<ivoks> nije
<ivoks> cak je ugasila komp
<jelly> p'kak
<ivoks> ono, ne mogu niti voip ostvariti
<jelly> mirka: si tu
<ivoks> ssh mi kasni 20 sekundi
<ivoks> 13:42 -!- mirka [~mirka@141-136-156-5.dsl.iskon.hr] has quit [Remote host closed the connection]
<ivoks> 13:44 -!- mirka [~mirka@141-136-156-5.dsl.iskon.hr] has joined #ubuntu-hr
<ivoks> barem 20 sekundi
<ivoks> jelly: ajde provjeri ^
<jelly> ivoks: ne mogu nis provjeriti na bitstreamu
<jelly> al ping 141-136-156-5.dsl.iskon.hr je skroz ok, 7-8ms
<ivoks> fuck... voip je neupotrebljiv
<jelly> prijavi korisnickoj, nemam pojma zasto ste uopce jos na bitstreamu umjesto na nakedu
<mirka> jelly tu sam. nevino optuzena :D
<jelly> pa vidim
<ivoks> da, nevina...
<ivoks> :D
 * weshmashian i dalje ceka iskonov vdsl doma
<jelly> ivoks: s nakedom bi mozda trebali imati mrvicu vise korisnih informacija
<jelly> nema prijavljenih velikih problema u tom kvartu, so... who knows
 * jelly -> ručak
 * Mmike nebu iskon, cini se da s tim ima fino problema :)
<Mmike> zakaj ovi svi prodavatelji bilo cega ponude salju u .rtf formatu?
<Mmike> kaj fali pdfu?
<Mmike> kaj nije to profesionalnije?
<frainfreeze> dobro pitanje.
<frainfreeze> Ali ako ti browser spremi dokument automatski veca je vjerojatnoca da ces imati rtf reader nego li pdf.
<CrazyLemon> ako koga zanima..tour of croatia na eurosport2
<obruT> CrazyLemon: izgleda da ima i na htv2, upravo frend javio, a ja gledam na eurosport2
<CrazyLemon> eurosport2: "radoslav rogina - a slovenian" :D
<obruT> ak se vrijeme ne pokvari, ja ih u petak cekam gore na vrhu Ucke
<CrazyLemon> ja sam mislio otič do umaga u subotu ali propali planovi
<obruT> ostao bih ja u Istri, ali moram u Paklenicu :P
<obruT> otkud je uletio onaj kabriolet ?
<obruT> "bodies everywhere" :)
<SilverSpace> uh
<SilverSpace> obruT: u kojoj si ti koloni bio :)
<SilverSpace> nakon par dana prckanja po legend odlucio sm staviti CM 10.1 android 4.2.1 je malo sporiji ali mi se pokazao najstbilniji 
<Mmike> obruT: SilverSpace: koju app da si na mob uturim za tracklog raditi?
<Mmike> SilverSpace: fakat, kaj trazis da ti donesem mobitel pa ga malo preslozis, vidis kaj najbolje radi i to?
<Mmike> bez sale?
<SilverSpace> lol :)
<SilverSpace> ma ne volim prckat uopce a pogotovo ne po tudem mobu :)
<Mmike> beh
<SilverSpace> Mmike: koji ti je sad android gore
<Mmike> 4.1.2
<SilverSpace> 4.4.2 CM 11 ful radi na tvojem 
<Mmike> kaj to znaci - full radi?
<Mmike> SilverSpace: btw, kad metnem taj CM, necu imat googleovih sranja, poput google playa i inih nebulodrekova?
<SilverSpace> Lollipop jos ne radi sve
<SilverSpace> cm nema google play
<SilverSpace> ali imas paket kojim ga doinstaliras
<Mmike> u biti mi google play treba
<Mmike> al' google music
<Mmike> google cooking
<Mmike> google wanking
<Mmike> to necu
<SilverSpace> ne samo google play 
<Mmike> SilverSpace: a 4.2 i 4.3 da preskocim?
<SilverSpace> http://novafusion.pl/s3-mini/
<SilverSpace> ovdje ti pise sve kaj radi i kaj ne radi 
<Mmike> 12.1, di pise koji ej to android?
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> meni treba u biti 11.0
<SilverSpace> http://novafusion.pl/downloads/
<SilverSpace> tu izaberes koji hoces
<SilverSpace> imas i Google Apps
<SilverSpace> ako hoces
<SilverSpace> ja na legend nisam stavio jer pojede sav room
<SilverSpace> ovako app skinem i sa ubunta instaliram 
<Mmike> nabijem web stranice s reklamama
<Mmike> i to onima koje se otvaraju usred citanja
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> [ ako vam se svidjela stranca prijavite se nas newsletter! ]
<jelly> $#@!^
<jelly> klik na ABP, Block element, nadjes <div> element sa popup reklamom i sakrijes zauvijek
<VjetarSaSunca> ABP ftw!
<api984> dan
<api984> wass up
<frainfreeze> hi there
<frainfreeze> ha-ha,
<frainfreeze> ha.
<jelly> .
<SilverSpace> ke
<ivoks> http://humboldt.craigslist.org/rvs/4986649886.html
<Mmike> terrakom.hr
<Mmike> cloud provider u .hr
<Mmike> kvm-based
<Mmike> idm-provided
<jelly> idm?
<Mmike> ibm
<jelly> taj ibm si i ti mozes priustit, flex sasije i blejdovi i najmanji storwize
<Mmike> imaju guba wbe sucelje za taj klawd
<jelly> da taj OnTap izgleda ok
<jelly> cak je 10 kuna jeftiniji od ovog di sad imam nagios
<Mmike> ne znanm cijene
<Mmike> ja sam dobio neki besple pristup na par dana
<Mmike> za nekvi openerp
<Mmike> navodno nesmije knjogovstvena baza bit van .hr
<jelly> jedino nisma gledao kak se dodje do konzole i kak se boota svoj .iso
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e8mtV4kTAPU
<datase> YouTube: Goombay Dance Band - Seven tears 1981 - 0:02:56 - 832,292 views - 1690 likes / 45 dislikes
<ivoks> iss
<ivoks> susjed prek puta je opsjednut muzikkom
<ivoks> slusa jazz, hard rock, becarce, narodnjake
<ivoks> i to da cuju i druge zgrade
<jelly> jel bar ima dobar zvuk
<Mmike> ivoks, mozda kupio zvucnike nove :)
<frainfreeze> jelly, tako i ja samo sto imam samo 3 susjeda sa dobrom izolacijom i neslusam ta sranja vec kulturne stvari.
<frainfreeze> EDM, post / indie  rock / pop.
<jelly> jazz i hard rock su hardly sranja
<Mmike> velis, hevi metal bi vec mogo bit sranje :)
<Mmike> a o minimal tekknu da i ne pricamo? :)
<frainfreeze> Pa ono o okusima se neraspravlja. Znam ja poslusati i hard rock.
<frainfreeze> referirao sam na narodnjake i bećarce
<Mmike> davno sam ja reko da je pacemaker smece
<Mmike> a nitko ne slusa
<Mmike> eee, da sam bar baba :)
<Vlado9A3CY> dobra vecer
<Mmike> btrfs tak nije za upotrebu jos :)
<SilverSpace> jaj kak pogode uvijek tekmu bez golova
<SilverSpace> jebo htv
<SilverSpace> doduse i druga je bez golova
<SilverSpace> ha nadojeb za kodi za gledanje MAXtv To Go
#ubuntu-hr 2015-04-23
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<BotaniCar> Jutro !
<SilverSpace> jutro
<dodobas> walla
<SilverSpace> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/421HTCLegend.JPG
<obruT> Mmike: ja tracklogove radim s gps-om, mobu obicno cuvam batrije za krizne situacije :)
<SilverSpace> garmin
<SilverSpace> ?
<SilverSpace> ja ga nisam davno upalio 
<SilverSpace> dakota 20
<obruT> ja jos imam forerunnera
<BotaniCar> Ahh, znaci, nasao sam nekog tko ce mi prodati GPS za pivo ? :) 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: kaj ce tebi gps?
<vileni> da si ukuca gdje su dobri cevapi :)
<SilverSpace> ha :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ovo kaj je vileni rekao, i da se ne gubim kad nekam idem, nego da me izgubi naprava :) 
<BotaniCar> Nemrem sam na sebe vikat' kad zajdem u slijepu ulicu ! :) 
<SilverSpace> joj 
<SilverSpace> Ja bi Franku trebao ugradit GPS jucer dodem u skolu a njega nema nakon zadnjeg sat 
<SilverSpace> uciteljica ga trazi 
<SilverSpace> a on sam kad je zazvonilo otiso doma 
<SilverSpace> inace je zadnji 
<SilverSpace> jucer prvi 
<SilverSpace> potraga bila 
<SilverSpace> ja doma, a on vec za stolom pise zadacu 
<SilverSpace> i kaze nisam te vidio bila je guzva 
<vileni> SilverSpace: skola tamo u kvartu?
<SilverSpace> da 
<SilverSpace> ni 200m od ulaza
<SilverSpace> jedino kaj imamo jako prometnu cestu
<vileni> SilverSpace: da
<SilverSpace> jutros nece nitko stati da prode
<SilverSpace> jebote ko da ti vozaci nemaju dijecu
<vileni> trebali bi imati redare sa onim stop znakom
<vileni> starije ucenike npr :)
<SilverSpace> nekada bilo 
<SilverSpace> ove godine ne 
<BotaniCar> Fakat, zakaj neke dobre stvari prestanu raditi, to me uvijek cudilo .. 
<vileni> mene veseli sto su skola i vrtic kod novog stana iza zgrade, usred parka
<vileni> ne mora se preko ceste nikamo
<BotaniCar> Citam danas na FB galamu, starci ne bi da klinci nose kute :) Valjda zato kaj se onda nemre vidjeti etiketa na obleki .. 
<SilverSpace> vileni: pa ovdje treba potegnuti samo 1km ceste i vise ne bi bilo guzve
<BotaniCar> Jebate, kute i slape su bile najbolja stvar na svijetu, nsiam isao doma zmazan, a suhe papuce po zimi nakon trcanja u skolu po snijegu su prajsles :)
<SilverSpace> ali nece jebo ih pas
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: :)
<vileni> slape za osnovnu skolu su mi ok
<vileni> ali opet, nositi to sa sobom svaki dan, naporno :)
<SilverSpace> ovaj BT kaj sam stavio na racunalo je najjebenija stvar spojim zvuk na zvucnik Denon 
<Mmike> obruT: kol'ko ti traje baterija na GPSu, i kaki imas?
<Mmike> SilverSpace: ti imas onaj neki mali slatki?
<BotaniCar> vileni: mi smo imali ormarice za kutu/slape/kaj vec
<SilverSpace> Mmike: imam i-gatu
<Mmike> bed s novim ubuntuom je sto ima 102981032984123094810324981 apdejta tjedno, i skoro svaki tjedan dodje novi kernel i onda moras rebootat
<BotaniCar> firewall-cmd --zone=trusted --add-port=5666/tcp --permanent # jebo te kobasica
<vileni> btw, vidio sam da na garmine mozes uploadati OSM mape
<vileni> to zvuci zanimljivo
<SilverSpace> Mmike: tog igatu ti poklonim ako ghoces
<BotaniCar> Mmike: isto mi je u zadnje vrijeme s centosom, svako malo neki apdejt
<Mmike> BotaniCar: iptables -I trusted -p tcp -m tcp --dport 5666 -j ACCEPT :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace: pa
<Mmike> SilverSpace: hocu! :)
<SilverSpace> vileni: da osm mapa ide bez problema i radi ok
<BotaniCar> Mmike: iptables su sooo centos6 :) 
<vileni> BotaniCar: sta je u centos7 ? :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: treba samo doci do dubrave :P
<Mmike> SilverSpace:  to je samo gps monitor, right? Doma ga spojim na komp i iztocim tracklog
<BotaniCar> i, moram rec da mi je firewall-cmd sintaksno 4x bolji od ajpitejblza
<vileni> SilverSpace: ma odbiciklirat ce on to ;)
<Mmike> SilverSpace: to cemo izorganizirat vec za vikend :) idem u Ikeju sa zenom i detetom pa prodjemo :)
<obruT> Mmike: imam onaj prastari garmin forerunner 201 ak se ne varam... ne znam koliko sad traje baterija, kad je bio novi trajao je jedno 15-tak sati ako ne i vise
<Mmike> BotaniCar: zato kaj se nikiad nisi potrudio naucit iptejblze :)
<BotaniCar> vileni: umalo isto, mosh ti i iptablese koristit' 
<Mmike> obruT: aha, znaci punjenje jedan dan, ok
<BotaniCar> Mmike: to je istina, kad trosim jednom u 4 mjeseca :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: aj jebote mogo bi navratiti i tulifon sredimo a ne sam u prolazu :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace: a komplikovano mi to - mogo bi tamo iza 1vog kad idem do knjigovodje nosit joj papire, pa cu s autom bit
<Mmike> zena prisvojila auto
<Mmike> a ja jacam guzne misice na biciklu
<SilverSpace> Mmike: da taj je samo loger i onda doma prebacis log
<SilverSpace> i negdje na web uplodas
<Mmike> 8km imam do polsa, ili 9 ak idem po slavonsko/ljubljanskoj aveniji
<vileni> vise nego ja
<vileni> meni je oko 6.5 :)
<Mmike> ima ona neka gtk/java/nesto aplikacija, hbogner mi je to pricao nesto....
<Mmike> vileni: :D
<Mmike> vileni: neki kosta bi mogo past, a? :)
<Mmike> cetvrtak je, bogara mu :)
<vileni> Mmike: ja bi nesto jeftinije!
<vileni> zena ce me ubiti ako odemo u kostu iz 2 razloga
<Mmike> Pri Zvoncu? :D
<vileni> prvo, sto trosim pare, drugo sto ju ne zovem
<vileni> ali mogli bi, da
<vileni> ali samo ako biciklom dodjes
<BotaniCar> Mmike: el zulja onaj zic ? 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: pa onak, nije sad neki najmeksi :)
<Mmike> al' nije tak hard
<Mmike> vise me zulja po nogama  (unutrasnjost bedra) jer je nekak cudnog dizajna
<Mmike> vileni: pa to je i ideja, bed je jedino kaj imam sastanak danas u 15
<Mmike> tehnicki bi mogli nakon sastanka? :D
<vileni> Mmike: u cemu je bed, mislis da ne stignes nazad za 1h? :)
<vileni> do 15h sam ja klinicki mrtav
<Mmike> ne znam dal' cu stic sve napravit da stignem na rucak
<vileni> mozda ako racunam na to kao veceru
<SilverSpace> Mmike: http://global.mobileaction.com/product/product_i-gotU_GT-600.jsp
<SilverSpace> taj imam 
<vileni> fora stvar
<SilverSpace> vileni: i radi ok 
<vileni> mogao bih probati magica koristiti za takve stvari, da ne trosim bateriju na s4 :)
<SilverSpace> nije tak precizan ko garmin dakota 20 ali ok je 
<Mmike> SilverSpace: ma super, poklonjeni konj, zubi su mu super :)
<vileni> ja imam jos neki bluetooth gps
<SilverSpace> na cesti je ok suma bas i ne 
<vileni> iz doba kad nije bilo mobitela sa time
<vileni> i imam gps tracker za auto/motor
<vileni> sa sim karticom
<vileni> tk102 klon
<SilverSpace> https://launchpad.net/igotu2gpx
<SilverSpace> ha 
<SilverSpace> https://launchpad.net/~igotu2gpx/+archive/ubuntu/daily
<SilverSpace> ha cak i radi 
<vileni> super ideja, losa lokacija http://liberland.org/en/about/
<SilverSpace> http://blog.fritzing.org/2014/11/24/an-intel-galileo-shield-data-monster/
<SilverSpace> gledam arduino uno r3 kinezi ga vec prodaju za 4$
<SilverSpace> orginal u sloveniji 37eura
<SilverSpace> http://store.arduino.cc/product/A000066http://store.arduino.cc/product/A000066
<obruT> SilverSpace: ima negdje na netu r3 s hrpom djidja za 10-12$
<SilverSpace> kaj je najgore vjerovatno se i jedan i drugi proizvode u kini
<SilverSpace> ja uzeo naseg croduino
<SilverSpace> i radi ok
<jelly> whut http://openness.microsoft.com/blog/2015/04/21/microsoft-debian-8-linuxfest/
<Mmike> jelly: yup :)
<Mmike> the world is about to end :)
<BotaniCar> velim ja da su windowsasi veci supporteri ljuniax nego ljunixasi :D
<SilverSpace> bi ne bi 
 * SilverSpace je tak pasalo sad pivo nakon ruckaž
<obruT> SilverSpace: je je :P
<SilverSpace> obruT: a tek za veceru cu vidjeti :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/telekomi-u-krizi-konkurencija-i-nameti-smanjili-zaradu-vipnet-izgubio-80-tisuca-mobilnih-korisnika/816044.aspx
<SilverSpace> jebo ih patak promjenu tarife naplacuju 50kn
<SilverSpace> vip
<SilverSpace> jos mi posalju da mi je tarifa smanjena do kraja ugovora kojega nemam
<SilverSpace> mislim da cu na kraju na bonove proci 
<SilverSpace> ponovo
<vileni> meni bonovi isto izgledaju bolje u ovom trenutku
<vileni> a kako ne moram do kioska da ih kupim
<vileni> s tim da mi se bonbon cini boljim od vip/tomato trenutacno
<SilverSpace> sad sam smanjio tarifu pa cu vidjeti 
<SilverSpace> bonbon imam internet
<SilverSpace> usb stick
<jelly> tzv. rezervni internet
<SilverSpace> za na more
<SilverSpace> router openwrt
<SilverSpace> kad podjelimo troskove u metar dana 100kn
<vileni> meni je odlazak na more kao da sam u hotelu sa 5 zvjezdica
<vileni> pun frizider, vrhunski rucak svaki dan, adsl, 300m do plaze, i bmw na koristenje :)
<Mmike> vileni: :DDDDDDDDDDD
<vileni> tu i tamo se rejting hotela pokvari, kad treba saditi masline i slicno na parceli
<vileni> ali sve u svemu, zasluzuje 5 zvjezdica :)
<Mmike> joj da te punica cuje :)
<BotaniCar> i gorivo bi ti tocila !: )
<vileni> haha :)
<vileni> ma punica mi je super, a i punac me prihvaca donekle :)
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> cim pratite internet potrosnju na mobitelu
<vileni> ja imam ugradjeni onaj
<vileni> imam 1gb u tarifi, a trosim obicno ~300mb
<vileni> pa se ne brinem previse
<vileni> osim kad apdejtam 500mb OSM mapa a da sam zaboravio upaliti wifi
<SilverSpace> :) koji to gledam u android i bas ne vidim 
<vileni> ovisi o verziji mozda
<vileni> to na 4.x nadalje ima
<vileni> meni je to u settings, pod data usage
<weshmashian> mornin'
<SilverSpace> aa vidim
<SilverSpace> vileni: za to nisam ni znao :)
<SilverSpace> od kad sam zbrickao mob puno sam naucio o androidu 
<SilverSpace> procitao stranica i stranica
<SilverSpace> cista preporuka za zbrickat mob :)
<SilverSpace> konacno mogu otvoriti prozor a da mi nikakva cudesa ne ulete u sobu 
<Mmike> "echo -e '\xe' | sudo dd of=/dev/port bs=1 seek=3321" <- NOT AT ALL SAFE FOR WORK
<Mmike> use at your own risk :)
<jelly> a sta to radi?
<SilverSpace> probaj :)
<SilverSpace> jebo vise dobijes internetra na bon nego kad si pretplatnik
<Mmike> jelly: probaj unutar containera i vidi dal' su isti kontainerabilni :)
<nicols> helou!
<jelly> Mmike: nema sanse da cu probat rondat po ioportovima iz linuxa
<Mmike> jelly: KAE, FRKICA? :)
<Mmike> jelly: trazio sam nacin kak da smrznem stroj, bilo fizicki, bilo virtualku
<Mmike> pa su mi ovo dali
<Mmike> i fakat smrzne :)
<jelly> common sense
<jelly> http://smackerelofopinion.blogspot.com/2011/02/resetting-pc-using-reset-control.html
<SilverSpace> isss 700kn https://www.bonbon.hr/ducan/uredaji/ostali-uredaji/w800z-lte-wifi-router
<Mmike> Jako Veliki internet paket
<Mmike> trgam se pisajuc :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ne podrzava ljinux
<vileni> ja bi najradije neki mobilni hotspot
<vileni> pa onda svejedno sto spajas
<BotaniCar> Ja bi najradije pojeo nekaj nezdravo, potom popio nesto neznatno manje nezdravo, pa onda zapalio nekaj nebitno_koliko nezdravo :) Ovi interneti, to je za klince i drkadzije :)
<vileni> BotaniCar: sutra ti je petak, mir do tada :)
<BotaniCar> ACK 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: tko to tebe hebe :)
<SilverSpace> bolje receno sto :)
<SilverSpace> Njemački Bild tvrdi kako je Sebastian Vettel postao pokrovitelj ADAC Formula 4 prvenstva, a uz to i mentor Micka Schumachera, sina slavnog Michaela Schumachera.
<vileni> ima tko kakav wireless widget za brzo biranje mreza?
<BotaniCar> nisam jos nikad morao u zurbi mijenjati mrezu
<vileni> ja kad testiram/deployam nove ap-ove onda mi to korisno
<BotaniCar> o0o0o , ti imas kaj probavati :( 
<vileni> a imam kombiniranu mrezu od jedno 40 ap-ova
<vileni> pretezno mikrotik sad, i cisco od prije
<SilverSpace> Tri sata sjedi za stolom i dvije recenice napisao jaooooo
<SilverSpace> i jos si pjeva disaster
<Mmike> vileni: to na fuxu?
<SilverSpace> za desetak godina ce me jos i namlatit
 * Mmike ce si sad slozit jos jednu kahvu a onda na raketlinator ide doma :)
<vileni> Mmike: da
<vileni> Mmike: prije kise? :)
<Mmike> kise?
<Mmike> nemoj me
<vileni> haha
<vileni> ma nece
<vileni> ali oblacno je
<vileni> osjeti se da bude navecer/sutra
<Mmike> nema kise
<Mmike> dopler ne pokazuje nista
<Mmike> osim ak se ne stvori sad :)
<vileni> ja cu vjerojatno oko 16
<Mmike> vileni: kak se ljudi autorizuju?
<Mmike> vileni: pa mogli bi se trefit onda :) kojim putem ides?
<vileni> Mmike: aai@edu preko radiusa
<vileni> vukovarska, strojarska, branimirova, heinzelova, zvonimirova, svetice
<Mmike> branimirova?
<Mmike> iz strojarske?
<vileni> da
<Mmike> znaci prodjes pored placa branimirovog?
<vileni> pa da, krizanje sa drzicevom
<vileni> ako je to taj
<Mmike> ne kuzim
<vileni> ni ja
<Mmike> iz vukovarske skrenes u strojasrku
<vileni> da
<Mmike> prodjes tam iza autobusnog
<vileni> i to
<Mmike> prodjes kroz podvoznjak i dodjes na staru branimirovu
<Mmike> right?
<vileni> da
<Mmike> pa tam je plac
<vileni> tj, ja odem desno prije toga
<vileni> pa sam odmah na krizanju sa drzicevom
<Mmike> desno, na novi dio stare branimirove prema novoj branimirovoj?
<vileni> hahah
<BotaniCar> Jel vi to klopu dogovarate ? Nema veze, gladan sam i kad vam nickove vidim :)
<Mmike> pa da
<Mmike> i onda dodjes do hajnclove, da, zvonimirova, svetice
<Mmike> kul
<Mmike> aj na placu se nadjemo kad ces tu bit?
<Mmike> 16:20 cca, right?
<vileni> tako nekako
<vileni> cura krece u 16, pa onda s njom
<vileni> treba joj 5min od srca
<vileni> ali ionako ide na jogu pa sam free
<vileni> a sto se BotaniCara tice, neznam jel ima tamo kakvih cevapa :)
<Mmike> ima
<Mmike> al' su losi
<Mmike> kriminalno
<vileni> jel ima rubelja jos tamo?
<BotaniCar> Jeb'te se vi, mene je microsoft pozvao da budem dio MS Discussion panela :) Odbio sam ih brze nego su me p(r)ozvali :D
<Mmike> ima i to
<vileni> rubelj je barem ponekad jestiv bio :)
<BotaniCar> kaj Rubelj nije zatvoren pred par mjeseci ? Kao brand, jel 
 * jelly se nada da ce kisa da moze malo prestat smrcat i plakat
<vileni> jelly: alergije?
<jelly> da
<vileni> mene samo glava zbog tlaka ubija
<BotaniCar> ma ne, dan nabijen emiocijama :)
<vileni> ali na srecu nikad alergije
<jelly> BotaniCar: pa kisa i emocije pocisti :-)
<BotaniCar> "kad sam stao na vagu,izbacila mi je JMBG" :)
<SilverSpace> vileni: bio je jestiv samo kad je imao drvenjaru 
<SilverSpace> u dubravi 
<SilverSpace> i na dolcu 
<SilverSpace> poslje kita 
<vileni> SilverSpace: pa koliko sam davno bio, svasta je moguce :)
<SilverSpace> vi ste mladi da bi to znali
<vileni> to je rijetko da ja ispadnem mlad
<vileni> osim ovdje mozda :)
<BotaniCar> "VI MLADI" , ljubim te u to shiroko chelo ! :)
<vileni> ali ako brojimo sijede, mislim da sam presisao BotaniCara npr :)
<BotaniCar> :) Neka ti pobjede u toj utrci :D
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: os po Å¡ibice :)
<BotaniCar> Stricek SilverSpace: jel mogu ovaj put bar pare za sibice dobit ? :) 
<vileni> BotaniCar: da da, kad me cure pocnu oblijetati kao Clooneya onda ces zaliti
<BotaniCar> vileni: ja cu wingmanat, mozda se za nekaj ogrebem !: ) 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: prodaj ciglu nekom :)
<BotaniCar> :) Dubrava u kuchi ! :)
<SilverSpace> joj Å¡kola
<SilverSpace> jebo kad sad moram ici u skolu
<jelly> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZEjGgkRbuxI
<datase> YouTube: Paul Anka - Black Hole Sun - 0:04:28 - 370,494 views - 1324 likes / 39 dislikes
<Mmike> vileni: kaj onda kaj?
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qLAbAp5tbU0&index=16&list=PL1E0DACEC079DBEC2c oh dear
<datase> YouTube: richard cheese - killing in the name of - 0:02:08 - 778,827 views - 3281 likes / 52 dislikes
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan :)
<ivoks> kak sam glup
<ivoks> zakasnio na let sa swiss airom
<ivoks> i onda mi dali zamjenski let
<ivoks> sa cronogorskim prijevoznikom
<ivoks> kak sam glup
<obruT> sad sjedni i plači
<SilverSpace> skolica za ubuduce
<vileni> jebemu, optika je dosla do ovog stana
<SilverSpace> http://www.uyesee.com/us/products/audio/2014/0807/21.html
<SilverSpace> vileni: cija optika
<vileni> SilverSpace: ht
<SilverSpace> pih
<Mmike> ivoks, DT?
<Mmike> ivoks, mozda budu dobri crnogorci
<Mmike> dobri jastsuci, deke i to
<SilverSpace> jucer me zove vip pakete nude i ja odmah pitao koja brzina kazu 4mb reko bas ste smijesni 
<vileni> ja bi najradije amis sad
<vileni> ali sumnjam da ce biti dostupan
<vileni> morat cu birati izmedju bnet i iskon
<SilverSpace> ja sam sa svojima zadovoljan jedino bi htio brzinu vecu ali ne moze
<SilverSpace> optiku nikako da povuku
<SilverSpace> btnet
<Mmike> bed s vipneteom/bnetom je sto je kabl
<Mmike> i onda je to uzas
<Mmike> vileni, mislim da imas amis dolje
<vileni> Mmike: nema ftth
<Mmike> meh
<Mmike> to nema nigdje
<Mmike> osim, valjda, na vrbanima
<vileni> ima frend u utrinama
<Mmike> jel?
<vileni> donedavno su imali 100/100
<Mmike> stoka!
<vileni> a to je najjeftinija optika :)
<Mmike> al' jel' ima tko jos drugi da nudi optiku?
<vileni> ht
<vileni> i btnet mislim
<SilverSpace> btnet isto 
<SilverSpace> samo su jebiga ograniceni na mala podrucja
<vileni> a eto, ht siri svoje :)
<vileni> dosli u maksimir
<SilverSpace> Mmike: od kud koristis VB jel iz repozitorija 
<Mmike> VB?
<SilverSpace> virtualBox
<frainfreeze> ja se usrao, visual basic...
<frainfreeze> :P
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ne koristim ga bas vise
<Mmike> frainfreeze, prvu paru programersku sam zaradio od VBa :)
<Mmike> u biti, lazem, QBasic, napravio vodjenje videoteke u tome :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, al' koristio sam oracletove repoe kad sam ga koristio
<frainfreeze> Mmike, pare su pare to se nemogu protiviti ^^
<Mmike> Trsko, Travno, Slobostina, Siget, Sopot, Zaprudje, Utrine, Knezija, Vrbani, Dubec, Poljanice
<Mmike> tam Amis ima FTTH
<Mmike> Koja nepravda, samo Dugavljanska Republika nema 
<SilverSpace> idem openwrt stavit u VB moram nesto isprobati 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, nisam siguran da ce ti to radit
<Mmike> VB ti simulira i386/amd64 CPUove
<vileni> Mmike: ima openwrt x86
<SilverSpace> radi ima wiki kako staviti
<SilverSpace> mislim da sam i gotovi naso 
<Mmike> jel?
<Mmike> nisam znao :)
<SilverSpace> o da evo ga radi 
<markosejic> d vecer
<SilverSpace> eh ne mogu natjerati net
<markosejic> silver pozz
<nicols> Upgrading Kubuntu to version 15.04... :)
<markosejic> jos je beta ali cujem da je ar kubuntu
<markosejic> dobar
<SilverSpace> markosejic: oj
<SilverSpace> kobuntu nikad vise
<markosejic> ja nemam dobar hardware za vrtiti kde
<markosejic> ja imam mantru drzim se lts a
<markosejic> bas me zanima hoce opet biti linux install fest
<SilverSpace> koja budala umjesto 0 nule ja O stavio 
<SilverSpace> i naravno da nece
<markosejic> događa se
<markosejic> bio sam na zadnjem linux install festu nije bilo los
<nicols> nije beta
<markosejic> vidi sam sada da je full
<Mmike> nicols, hrabro :)
<nicols> 15.04 released today :)
<Mmike> nicols, aj javi kak je proslo
<Mmike> da, i juju charmovi su releasani danas
<nicols> zakaj? imam ga na virtualci već 4 mjeseca
<nicols> pratim razvoj svakodnevno
<Mmike> pih, na virtualci
<Mmike> aj sam ti meni reci kak to prodje
<Mmike> e, nicols 
<nicols> još 36 min downloada
<Mmike> jel' bi mogo ja neki server od tebe trzit?
<nicols> tržit ili trAžit? :D
<Mmike> bitno da ima 32/64 gige rama, i 8 SAS diskova te BBU kontroler
<Mmike> ili nvcache ili sto vec danas je moderno
<Mmike> da ga dobijem cim prije i da kad crkne neki dio da ne cekam na novi dio stoljecima
<Mmike> sve drugo mi manje/vise irelevantno
<nicols> super
<nicols> znači da ti ni cijena nije relevantna?
<Mmike> pa, osim ak nemas neki za 10k kuna, ne :)
<Mmike> racunam da je to oko 20-30k kuna
<nicols> da ne čekaš novi dio stoljećima ... koliko je to za tebe?
<Mmike> tjedan dana?
<Mmike> max?
<nicols> pih
<SilverSpace> ubuntu radi sjajno 
<nicols> ti bi svašta
<nicols> u jamstvu stoji stavka "razuman rok"
<Mmike> pa koja svrha, mislim, ak mi crkne cpu, da moram cekat mjesec i pol na novi :)
<nicols> a naše sudstvo to tumači kao 45 dana :)
<Mmike> ak pise doslovno 'razuman rok' onda bojim se da nist od posla :)
<nicols> sve ostalo se plaća extra :)
<Mmike> pre neozbiljno :)
<markosejic> ja se nikako s unity  nisam bas da mi se sviđa
<nicols> mi ti možemo ponudit onsite popravak u roku od 24 sata
<Mmike> nicols, to je kul
<Mmike> nicols, stovise, to je vrlo kul
<nicols> nijr to stvar ozbiljno - neozbiljno.... tako rade svi distributeri kod nas, ispunjavaju zakonsku obvezu
<nicols> jer kod nas je popularno da se svi cigane za cijene
<nicols> pa onda mi stavljamo doplatu za 3 god jamstva + onsite popravak
<nicols> ovisnop već o dogovoru
<Mmike> to je neozbiljno
<Mmike> i zato necu posla imat s 'razumnim rokovima'
<Mmike> ak mosh ponudit 24sata on site repair
<Mmike> super
<Mmike> reci koliko kosta
<Mmike> pa cemo pricat
<Mmike> ak nemosh ne laprdaj
<Mmike> (ne ti, neg, neki)
<Mmike> lik mi stavi u server FC kartice
<Mmike> dvije
<Mmike> i objasnjava kak je to super jer imam super brzi internet kroz to
<Mmike> reko, al' nisam trazio, ne treba mi
<Mmike> a veli lik 'to vam je danas standard'
<nicols> daj mi detalje, koji proc, koliko ram-a? kakve mreže, bla bla koliki diskovi, sa diskovima / bez diskova? 2.5" 3.5"? rack ili tower, bla bla
<nicols> redudantno ili ne
<nicols> napajanje
<nicols> ajde složi mi to sve na mail
<nicols> nikola.belavic@openit.hr
<nicols> i jel može onboard kontroler ili očeš zaseban?
<SilverSpace> da sam samo nulu promasio dobro bi bilo 
<Mmike> nicols, proc nebitan, neki xeon da je jeftin, 32 gige ili 64 gige, da je prosirivo do 128, iako malo vjerojatno da ce trebat, diskovi 8x300GB SAS, moze i opcija sa SSDovima, svejedno je dal' su 2.5 ili 3.5 (bolje 2.5 SAS brijem pa da ih stane hrpa kasnije, rack, 2u ili vise, redudantno napajanje, moze onboard kontrolac, al' mora imat bateriju ili nekvi takvi kurac da moggu write cache imat upaljen
<Mmike> nicols, odaslah
<SilverSpace> Mmike: radi openwrt u virtalboxu
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kul! :)
<Mmike> nisam pojma imao da ima za x86
<Mmike> vileni, kaj ti vrtis na APovima svojima?
<vileni> Mmike: mikrotik
<Mmike> oni imaju svoga softvera?
<nicols> Mmike: pročitah & prosljedih :)
<Mmike> nicols, kul :)
<Mmike> nicols, spominjali vas neki kao kvalitetne momke, pa reko :)
<nicols> ma da? neki? ili svi? :D
<Mmike> ne svi
<Mmike> vecina brije da je msan zakon :)
<Mmike> ne zelis da te takvi preporucavaju :)
<Mmike> nicols, kol'ko su tebi deca stara sad?
<nicols> 7 i 9
<nicols> još malo pa 10
<Mmike> beh
<Mmike> lako je tako :)
<nicols> eh.... :)
<Mmike> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1417580
<Mmike> ukratko, nemojte proliante ako bi ubuntu :)
<jelly> Mmike: eh, bullshit
<jelly> dosta fizickih masina kod nas si prolianti G5-G8 sa raznim ubuntu verzijama
<nicols> gotov dist-upgrade :)
<nicols> idem u reboot :)
<nicols> eto me natrag
<Mmike> nicols, daj skrnsot neki? na sta lici? Jel' se puno tog potrgalo? :)
<SilverSpace>  https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/opwrt.png
<Vlado9A3CY> lol
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: ee :)
<SilverSpace> sad mogu i server vrtiti na openboxu :)
<nicols> pa za sada nije ništa osobito potrgano
<nicols> malo mi je razmrdao fontove
<nicols> i panel treba malo ispreslagat, ali to sam očekivao
<Mmike> poceo mi se linksys smrzavat i resetirat
<Mmike> vrijeme je za novi AP doma
<SilverSpace> dao svoje 
<SilverSpace> ln
<obruT> vozit sutra i riskirat opako pranje ili ne :P
<Mmike> brijes da bi moglo?
<obruT> pa nemam pojma, po vise modela ce oko Rijeke roknut neki pljusak, sad je pitanje oce nas zahvatit i ako hoce, koliko hoce
<obruT> mislim da cu ipak hodat, a ne pedalirat
#ubuntu-hr 2015-04-24
<BotaniCar> Jutro
<vileni> jutro
<Mmike> mlj
<Hrki> bok ekipo
<Hrki> imam jedno cudno pitanje
<Hrki> tu me jedna radio stanica umara sa obavijestima jer sam neaktivan
<Hrki> jel postoji neki program koji ce micati mis automatski svakih pola sta? :D
<BotaniCar> Da. Ima i onih koji ce ti klikati po "radio stranici" i skupljati XP :D
<BotaniCar> http://cdn.lifebuzz.com/images/60689/lifebuzz-f38b93bdf0cadceb9b56e3e9de185d84-limit_2000.jpg
<SilverSpace> jutro
<Hrki> no BotaniCar pa kaj nema nist kaj glumi aktivnost
<Hrki> kak uopce radiostanica skuzi ako si neaktivan ?
<Hrki> java skripta ?
<jelly> radio stanica? ili njena web stranica?
<dodobas> yutro
<dodobas> jel imo' tko iskustva s vipnet fiksnim internetom ...
<dodobas> s obzirom da su kupili bnet i metronet... ?
<SilverSpace> kod frendice radi 
<SilverSpace> doduse neznam kojom brzinom 
<nicols> jutro!
<Mmike> NJIKLOS!
<Mmike> dodobas: jesam, ja
<Mmike> dodobas: ne
<Mmike> dodobas: to je kabl, i lose radi. Ako ti je jedini cilj skidanje torrenta i ne zanima te da ti sve drugo stoji, onda i ima smisla, jer je ok omjer cijena/brzina
<Mmike> al' dzaba to kad ja nemrem u SSHju tipkat ak saljem malo veci mail
<dodobas> Mmike: a mozda ovisi o lokaciji...
<dodobas> jer ja prije 10 godina nisam nimao nikakvih problem s bnetom...
<dodobas> Mmike: a koji provider onda ?
<Mmike> dodobas: ja doma imao bnet, uzas
<Mmike> stara ima vipnet, isti kufer k'o bnet
<Mmike> stovise, to je jedna te ista stvar
<Mmike> malo se popravilo kad su mi donjeli cisco modem
<Mmike> tj, dosta se popravilo
<Mmike> i dalje steka ssh kad saljem/primam, al' bar mogu virtualke na mrezi pokretat da nisu iza nata
<vileni> meni nista ne steka, samo moram sve ograniciti da nikad ne dodje do limita :)
<dodobas> Mmike: ok ali koji provider ... onda
<dodobas> t-com ... skup... sto jos ostaje... naravno da ovisi o lokaciji ali ...
<Mmike> dodobas: lokacija?
<Mmike> vileni: kak wget i email ogranicis? :)
<Mmike> dodobas: bilo tko s ADSLom, ili ak mozes optiku....l :)
<Mmike> ja bi amis toplo preporucio
<jelly> Mmike: wondershaper
<jelly> Mmike: al sa svojim ADSL-om, a ne bitstreamom ili nakedom
<SilverSpace> dodobas: kaj ti nisi kod kvatrica
<dodobas> SilverSpace: ma gledam za drugu lokaciju... Međimurska... kod zapadnog kolodvora
<SilverSpace> aa
<Mmike> dodobas: nema tamo FTTH :/
<Mmike> dodobas:  vrbani, knezija, sopot, siget, utrina, travno, slobostina, trnsko, dubec
<Mmike> i jos neke poljanice
<Mmike> nemam pojma di je to
<dodobas> Mmike: a nema... a placat t-comu ... po onim cijenma ?
<Mmike> pa amis ima dsl skoro svukud
<Mmike> ima i onaj AVDHSDSLDAv2 :)
<Mmike> jelly: ti paketaris povremeno, jelde?
<jelly> ne bas
<Mmike> jelly: koja je, generlano, procedura kad zelim buildat noviju verziju pakera Kenj koji ovisi o libKenj koji je novije verzije od onog sto ima u repou? 
<jelly> backportas i libkenj
<Mmike> zbuildam libKenj, napravim .deb, instaliram ga
<jelly> tj. libkenj-dev
<Mmike> al' pbuilder/sbuild ce koristi stari libkenj-dev kad rade chroot
<Mmike> kak da im velim da koriste moj libkenj-dev 
<jelly> moras ga stavit u repo dostupan pbuilderu
<Mmike> mislim, povecam ja u debian/control verziju libkenja
<Mmike> aha, pa konj
<jelly> ne, kenj
<Mmike> napravim lokalni repo, turnem unutra libkenj, dodam ga u sources.list, i voziiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<Mmike> konj/kenj :)
<Mmike> jelly: thnx :)
<BotaniCar> Kak je lepo biti sam u uredu, mozes se smijati konjima i kenjima bez puno objasnjavanja :)
<Mmike> eto, sad imamo i novi corosync i novi libqb0 i sad cemo to lijepo instalirati i vidjeti kako to fino radi
<BotaniCar> s/fino radi/vise-manje radi/g :)
<jelly> koj coro koj synco
<dodobas> Mmike: archlinux :)
<BotaniCar> ni coro ni kopo ! 
<dodobas> hmm, i iskon je povoljan ... 
<dodobas> amis... ne bas... jer za poslovne korisnike imaju cijene ... 1 Mbps     0,81 kn - 50.000,00 kn     400,00 kn - 6.000,00 kn :)
<jelly> dodobas: ak si u "narancastoj zoni" iskon je ok.  A ovo drugo mislim da mijesas kruske i stalne veze.
<nicols> oj
<Mmike> dodobas: kaj ti to pricas
<Mmike> 50k kn? :)
<Mmike> dodobas: to gledas stalnu vezu?
<Mmike> dodobas: amis ti je 200 kuna mjesecno, ja tol'ko placam, za 12mbit down i megabit up
<Mmike> dsl
<Mmike> a optika bibila jos jeftinija
<Mmike> KAD BI JU NUDILI U MOM KVARTU
<dodobas> Mmike: ti nisi poslovni korisnik ... ne pravas racun na firmu ...
<Mmike> neg kaj sam?
<Mmike> neg na kaj pravim?
<Mmike> na papirno automato! :0
<Mmike> dodobas: to su cijene stalnih linkova, to ne zelis/ne trebas :)
<Mmike> dodobas: http://amis.hr/poslovni_triujednom.php
<jelly> dodobas: ti si SMB a ne firma koja treba stalnu vezu
<Mmike> ftth 50/50 = 299 kuna, jos dobis i nessto telke
<dodobas> jes jes... ali koje ti ime pise na racunu...
<dodobas> MMike - adresa
<Mmike> ne
<jelly> Siba d.o.o.
<Mmike> ime firme
<dodobas> ili MMike firma - aresa
<Mmike> SuperFirma d.o.o.
<Mmike> http://amis.hr/poslovni_stalni_pristup.php <- dodobas, to je stalna veza, to ne zelis :)
<dodobas> to ne zelim...
<jelly> cudi me da guraju trio za firmu, koj ce ti vrag TV za firmu :-)
<dodobas> ali isto tako ne zelim 3u1 ... zelim 1 inerent
<Mmike> nemas u amisu samo internet
<Mmike> imas 2u1 ili 3u1
<Mmike> oho!
<Mmike> imas po novom
<dodobas> imas .. stalnu vezu :)
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> adsl
<Mmike> kakva fakin stalna veza :)
<Mmike> dodobas: ja imam 2u1 amis, telefon + internet, nemam telku
<Mmike> na firmu
<Mmike> R1 racun dobijem
<Mmike> koji platim
<jelly> posto?
<Mmike> 199 + PDV
<Mmike> 12/1
<jelly> to je skroz ok
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> i fakat radi jako dobro
<Mmike> i kad ne radi ekipa s druge strane je smislena
<Mmike> ne dobijem 'jeste probali ugasit pa upalit'
<Mmike> i znaju da imam doma linksis pa je njihov modem u bridz modu
<Mmike> i ne smeta ih kaj imam linksis
<Mmike> bnet mi je redovno govorio da 'ne podrzavaju dodatnu terminalnu opremu korisnika'
<jelly> al da imas tp-link bi vristali?
<Mmike> i da su problemi sigurno zbog linksisa
<Mmike> jelly: :D
 * jelly uzeo tp-link sa 5GHz da se proba spojit sa susjedom... radi jos gore nego 2.4
<SilverSpace> https://ls80.github.io/script.openelec.rpi.config/
<SilverSpace> ha
<jelly> tj. ne radi kroz nosivi zid i dva kata
<jelly> al super radi unutar stana i sa malom snagom, sto mi nije trebalo
<Mmike> ja moram nesh slozit za na moru
<Mmike> za apartmane
<dodobas> Mmike: kabel :)
<Mmike> vileni: u biti sam o tome htio jucer pricat s tobom :)
<Mmike> dodobas: da, to ima u sobama
<Mmike> al' mora bit i wajrlozo
<jelly> Mmike: aptmane iznajmljujes ili unajmljujes?
<SilverSpace> jel ovo cudo doslo kod nas u trgovine http://www.linksys.com/us/support-product/?pid=01t80000003KdJ7AAK
<Mmike> jelly: iz, rekoa bih
<dodobas> Mmike: ne mora... sta turist zna...
<jelly> SilverSpace: velis tri antene nisu dost, tek sa 4 je prava stvar?
<SilverSpace> http://www.conrad.hr/?websale8=conrad-hr&ref=Nabava&subref=article/1166508&pi=1166508
<SilverSpace> jelly: lol 
<SilverSpace> jelly: ak nemas pet jebiga onda
<SilverSpace> peta tek busi zid
<jelly> SilverSpace: moj tp-link ima 3 vanjske za 5GHz i 3 nutarnje za 2.4GHz, sto daje teoretskih 1200Mbps
<jelly> ovaj na 1900Mbps onda mora imat 4 vanjske i 4 nutarnje
<SilverSpace> dva i pol soma kuna je preskupo 
<jelly> i 600kn je isto skupo
<SilverSpace> 400$ je na ebay
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/b9Uy2o
<SilverSpace> hm francuska
<SilverSpace> 1kk
<SilverSpace> frendici moram poslati mail svako malo dode u hr
<Mmike> http://jebo.me/pas/9@raw
<Mmike> tako to radi OpenERP, tj Odoo
<Mmike> u 2 sata napravio oko 3 i pol gige logova, jer svkai ovaj kveri ima izmedju 30k i 200k!
<dodobas> Mmike: very nice, it works :)
<jelly> covjek se pita koliko hardver stvarno kosta, kad vendor hoce dati 70% popusta ak im se napomene da gledamo konkurenciju
<Mmike> jelly:  :D
<jelly> mislim po toj cijeni bi si kupio par servera za doma
<SilverSpace> nemres bolivit sad kad nema f1 radi stream n 1080 bez problema
<jelly> jer niko ne gleda :-)
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> jelly: ciji stream?
<Mmike> erm
<Mmike> SilverSpace: ciji stream?
<vileni> jelly: afaik, 5ghz je uzasan za bilokakve prepreke, 2.4 je bolji u tome
<vileni> Mmike: nista, plati jos jednu cocktu pa ti objasnim svoje vidjenje wifija za ugostitelje :)
<Mmike> vileni: osh danas opet? :)
<vileni> autom sam :)
<Mmike> jos bolje :)
<vileni> Mmike: pa i nije bas, moram zenu doma odvesti s posla a onda mi se neda u grad vracati :)
<Mmike> meh :)
<BotaniCar> di, osim u /etc/exim4/conf.d/main/03_exim4-config_tlsoptions mogu eximu definirati di mu je crt fajl ? 
<dodobas> BotaniCar: u /etc/mailman ...
<jelly> ha, neko koristi exim
<BotaniCar> jok, ni nemam /etc/mailman ; naime kaj , javlja mi mail klijent kod spajanja da mi je certifikat istekao, kad pogledam detalje zaista je tako, kad provjerim certifikat definiran u 03_exim4-config_tlsoptions, taj je valjan ; imam exim.crt_bkp koji odgovara ovom isteklom po datumu . 
<BotaniCar> Jedino kaj mi pada na pamet da jos napravim je da velim eximu da se rekonfigurira, u nadi da bu reloadal sve kak treba (probao sam restartati servis )
<BotaniCar> A, ne bi reconfig lupil ako ne moram, stra' me 
<BotaniCar> glup glup glup !! courierov certifikat je ekspajro :D
<vileni> ti certifikati bi trebali biti valjda prva stvar sta se gleda nakon toga da li servis uopce radi :)
<BotaniCar> o cem ti , vileni ? si opce pogledal kaj me muci ? :D
<BotaniCar> mucilo, jel :D
<vileni> certifikat!
<vileni> :D
<SilverSpace> Mmike: sky
<weshmashian> mornin'
<SilverSpace> uh sad sam prosetal po kruh i tak mi se sad spava
<SilverSpace> sa stolca cu past
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: jesi sad prosetal, ili ti se sad spava , koje je ? :D
<weshmashian> 'da' :)
<BotaniCar> mornin' mashinerijo !
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: mislio sam  da ce me setanja razbudit
<SilverSpace> ali ne 
<SilverSpace> jos gore
<dodobas> hehe ... http://tiffzhang.com/startup
<SilverSpace> kak /homeprekopirati da mi sve ostane isto 
<SilverSpace> kak /home prekopirati da mi sve ostane isto 
<dodobas> rsync 
<SilverSpace> ostanu tu i sve dozvole
<SilverSpace> na datotekama
<dodobas> da ako koristis '-a' archive...
<BotaniCar> nekaj kao : sudo rsync -aXS --exclude='/*/.gvfs' /home/. /novi/home/.
<SilverSpace> thx bum googlao 
<SilverSpace> gledam da /home vise ne stavljam na zasebnu particiju
<SilverSpace> uvijek si malo ostavim az /
<BotaniCar> slozi si LVM pa samo srotaj diskove kak ti zatreba
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: to nikada nisam radio 
<BotaniCar> Fino , onda ti ne bu dosadno 
<SilverSpace> lol
<BotaniCar> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuDesktopLVM
<SilverSpace> vec vidim da cu pozaliti 
<BotaniCar> neces neces
<BotaniCar> LVM je super
<vileni> lvm je genijalan, samo sto svaki put se moram podsjecati procedure za resize
<SilverSpace> vileni: :) onda ja necu LVM 
<dodobas> SilverSpace: naravno da hoces... pa ubuntu phone se vrti na LVMu
 * BotaniCar se ne podsjeca, sve procedure koje sam jednom napravio su *negdje* dokumentirane ! :) 
<BotaniCar> Ja samo dangubim trazeci pravi dokument :D
<SilverSpace> ee BotaniCar jel znas di :) 
<SilverSpace> i kod mene isto
<SilverSpace> gnote je pun
<Mmike> vileni: jel' i na laotptu imas lVM? :)
<dodobas> Mmike: znam da mene nepitas ali...naracno da imas
<Mmike> cemu? :)
<SilverSpace> uopce se necu zajebavati stavim 5G vise i ko ga hebe
<dodobas> Mmike: jer ne smeta
<SilverSpace> rucak
<dodobas> a nekad je zgodan... 
<Mmike> na laptopu?
<SilverSpace> jel LVM bolji za formulu 1 ?
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ta, ipak smo nekakva tamo firma, imam dokjument menadzment sistem s indeksiranjem ! Samo u njega upisem "drek" i nadje mi sva sranja  :)
<dodobas> Mmike: pa e... trebam privremeno 50G za neku virtualku ... dignem, napravim, obirsam ...
<Mmike> dodobas: otkud 50G?
<dodobas> pa zato sto nisam iskoristo cijeli PV
<Mmike> pa zasto nisi?
<Mmike> znam, da mosh LVMjat :)
<Mmike> al' kuzis kak je besmisleno to?
<dodobas> jer nikad ne znas koliko ce ti trebat prostora...
<Mmike> pa imas kolko imas
<Mmike> nemas vise
<Mmike> 200GB disk, 200GB prostora
<dodobas> Mmike: da i ?
<BotaniCar> Mmike: prestane biti besmisleno, na primjer,  kad imas 25 FSova s kojima se igras ; brze sformatireas LVM patriciju od prave 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ha? :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: kak to mislis?
<BotaniCar> HA ! 
<BotaniCar> Tocno kak sam napisao :) Em ju brze napravi, em mi je brze otipkati to :)
<Mmike> dodobas: kaj da i? imas 200 GB disk, zakaj bi ga particionirao? 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: 25 FSova? 
<dodobas> meni je LVM ultra zgodan ... kad sam radio s bazom koju je bilo sporo rekreirat..
<BotaniCar> file systema
<Mmike> BotaniCar: di imas 25 FSova?
<dodobas> pa onda leop napravis snapshot ... testiras
<dodobas> obrises snapshot ...
<BotaniCar> evo, na serveru A3 :) OK; nije 25 :) 
<dodobas> i tako u krug ...
<BotaniCar> Joj, da, snapshoti <3
<Mmike> BotaniCar: a ha, laptop server. ok :)
<dodobas> a da svaki put cekam 4h da se importa pun K podataka
<dodobas> ili recimo...
<dodobas> zelim konzistentno stanje backupa...
<Mmike> ma ok
<BotaniCar> dodobas: ti trebas brze diskove :) 
<Mmike> znam ja da mosh smislit ti izgovora :)
<dodobas> napravim snapshot .. automatski... napravi se backup... 
<Mmike> bottom line je da je na laptopu to nepotrebno
<dodobas> a ne poslije da je u pol writea negdje nesto prelomljeno
 * Mmike ima 200GB particiju
<Mmike> i ima sve gore
<Mmike> i ne desi mu se da na /home nema mjesta a na /var da ima
<Mmike> ili obrnuto
<dodobas> BotaniCar: custom import, cpu bound ...
<dodobas> pa ne desava se ...
<Mmike> snapshoti? overlayfs, ako bas treba
<BotaniCar> o0o0o overlayfs ? /me ode guglat 
<dodobas> Mmike: da da ... imas li magicni oneliner ?
<Mmike> zgodno je ovo kaj je jelly spomenuo neki dan
<Mmike> virtualka, lvm
<Mmike> pa onda kad resajzas virtuaku da omsh resajzat sve bez reboota
<Mmike> al' ono
<Mmike> nemas to na laptopu :D
<BotaniCar> Mmike: a kaj napravis kad ti 200GB patricija postane tijesna ? Migriras na drugi disk ? Meni je brze extendati LVM ( i ujedno primarni pravi razlog zakaj ga opce trosim ) 
<Mmike> a i ak imas lvm je U virtualki :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: kud da extendam? :) u zrak pored laptopa? :)
<BotaniCar> aha, laptopi, pardon 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: AFAIK mozes extendati i na USB disk, ako si bas bleso :D 
<dodobas> Mmike: na externi disk :)
<dodobas> yes
<BotaniCar> ( ili imas USB3) :D
<dodobas> Mmike: odheb... 
<Mmike> -rw-r-----  1 postgres adm  53M Apr 24 14:34 postgresql-9.1-main.log.lrzip
<Mmike> ovaj log je inace velik 17GB :)
<Mmike> TO je kompresija, a ne ti :)
<BotaniCar> Issati, p'kak?
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/njemacki-sud-presudio-adblock-plus-legalan/142417.aspx
<SilverSpace> pljugin za maxtv2go u kodi 
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/sOnURn
<SilverSpace> https://www.linux.com/news/software/applications/799449-can-ubuntu-click-address-linus-torvalds-binary-problems/
<jelly> /o\
<jelly> rjesenje za imati up-to-date distre sa zakrpanim rupama i novim softverom NIJE bundlati libraryje
<SilverSpace> kaj ovo znaci http://www.webupd8.org/2015/04/ubuntu-desktop-to-eventually-switch-to.html
<jelly> nego placati ljude koji ce krpati i izdavati na vrijeme
<Mmike> He then talked about problems with Debian systems, “…you don’t make binaries for Debian stable because Debian stable has libraries that are so old that anything that was built in the last century doesn’t work.”
<jelly> idiot (a ne kazem to samo zato sto koristim debian ;-)
<vileni> Mmike: na laptopu imam ntfs :P
<vileni> taman mi pobjeze nicols, a htio pitati jel imaju kakvi referral program da skupljam bodove
<BotaniCar> kaj bi referal ? Cega se ima ? :)
<vileni> serveri :)
<BotaniCar> bit ce interesantno drzati sustav s tak zbundlanim aplikacijama  up-to-date za danasnje devve koji si poinstaliraju kaj god zgodno vide na netu 
<BotaniCar> Intresantno as in "necu ni pokusavati" :)
<Mmike> danas mi je godina dana u novoj firmi
<Mmike> isteko mi gnupg kljuc :D
<BotaniCar> opet ? :) 
<BotaniCar> Daj manje mjenjaj firme :)
<BotaniCar> Tko ce ti sve to na linkedinu pocestitat' :F
<BotaniCar> Mmike: idem s Sanelom do Bobe danas ( 19h ) , da se ti slucajno pojavis ? D:
<Mmike> BotaniCar: dvojbeno, zenin bratic je u zg pa idemo s njim na pivo + zena ide danas van pa cuvam dete
<BotaniCar> Pa popelaj i malog !  :) 
<BotaniCar> Jednom mora s tobom pocet' po pivama hodat' :D
<frainfreeze> ok... https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@33.5138029,73.0641383,15z
<Mmike> http://www.estadiocroata.cl/
<Mmike> chile
<SilverSpace> joj
<SilverSpace> http://www.vecernji.hr/techno/android-koji-urinira-po-logou-applea-pojavio-se-na-google-mapsu-1002117
<SilverSpace> pisu i nasi tulipani
<SilverSpace> jebote nism pojma imao koliko je uz nil naselja https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@29.4447391,31.2307397,8050m/data=!3m1!1e3
<SilverSpace> sve vise naselja a sve manje zemlje obradive
<SilverSpace> ne bu to dobro
<SilverSpace> i u nilu sve manje vode 
<SilverSpace> nema vise poplava 
<SilverSpace> http://danas.net.hr/svijet/totalno-pobjesnio-i-ubio-racunalo-bilo-je-velicanstveno
<SilverSpace> i ja ponekad to zelim napraviti
<SilverSpace> lol jebena drzava 
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/za-pet-pljacki-u-kojima-su-ukrali-devet-tisuca-kuna-bivsi-partneri-dobili-12-5-godina-zatvora/1337057/
<SilverSpace> za milione ides guliti krumpir
<SilverSpace> koje ludilo instalirao openwrt u virtual box i dodao jos jedan disk i transmission slozio u njemu 
<SilverSpace> i sve upravljam iz chrome
<nicols> helou
<nicols> jel ima još netko na kde5?
<SilverSpace> nicols: to si jucer upgredao 
<SilverSpace> i kak to radi 
<nicols> imam jedan problemčić :)
<nicols> neke ikone su zbrljane
<nicols> nije strašno, ali malo živcira
<dodobas> nisam vec dugo probao KDE
<dodobas> zadnji dojam je bio ... kockasto
<Vlado9A3CY> dobra vecer
<SilverSpace> dodobas: tak i ja godinamaaaaa
<SilverSpace> prije ubuntu suse os :)
<SilverSpace> bas je fora torentirati u openwrt u virtual box :)
<nicols> ? 
<nicols> :)
<Mmike> nicols, ja cu cekat 16.04, mislim :)
<nicols> sad sam opravijo kernel
<nicols> iz nekog razloga tu se nešto potrgalo
<nicols> neki metapaket Å¡tatigajaznam
<nicols> ostalo na starom kernelu
<nicols> sad radi :)
<nicols> ali me i dalje zahebavaju ikone
<Mmike> ja sma sad probo kernel iz vivida
<Mmike> 3.19 nesto
<Mmike> ne radi mi USB na njem D
<Mmike> navodno su popravili transaction pizdarization u btrfsu u 3.19
<Mmike> pa sam tijo probat
<Mmike> al' dzaba
<vileni> al je saren kubuntu
<nicols> kde5 je manje Å¡aren od kde4
<vileni> nicols: to da :)
<vileni> zasad ljepse izgleda instalacija
<vileni> ja cu na svojem stroju ionako imati i3wm pa mi svejedno :)
<nicols> lijep je i3wm
<nicols> Mmike: sigurno neki obsolitan hardver :-P meni sve radi :)
<vileni> pa lijepo ovo izgleda
<Mmike> vileni, kojo?
<vileni> Mmike: kubuntu
<Mmike> vileni, instalirao?
<vileni> iako, dok ne probam na pravom hardveru
<vileni> u virtualboxu
<vileni> ljepsi mi od proslih
<vileni> ali ono, za pravi rad, i3 ftw :)
<vileni> ovo bi curi instalirao, ali ionako prigovara na broj racunala u stanu, jos da joj poduplam OS izludila bi :)
<vileni> zasto je tako tesko naci itx/mATX kuciste za 4/5 hdd-a a da ne kosta 100eur barem
<vileni> Mmike: evo disciplina za tebe :) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pD5AkVtFbA8
<datase> YouTube: Osv DS - 0:00:44 - 10 views
<Mmike> tko bi se snaso sa svim tim cunjevima
<vileni> Mmike: i to je prva od 5 razlicitih voznji
<vileni> izmedju svake vidis 30ak ljudi kako hodaju po poligonu praveci se da voze
<vileni> i sudaraju se jedni s drugima, hodaju unazad, okrecu se, masu rukama :)
<vileni> jedan je na stakama obilazio poligon, vozio sa nogom u gipsu
<Mmike> melita: MELITA!
<melita> Mmike: wasupp
<Mmike> melita, eo, nist, kompajlira se
<Mmike> kod tebe?
<SilverSpace> bemti stare laptopove
<SilverSpace> u smece sa njima 
<SilverSpace> jebo wifi kartice koje ne mozes iskljuciti ni u biosu 
<SilverSpace> ubuntu ne zna preskocit wifi konfiguraciju kod instalacije
<SilverSpace> kak
<melita> Mmike: radi se :)
<MmikeT> SilverSpace: ga mogu roknit?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: moze :)
<SilverSpace> ln
#ubuntu-hr 2015-04-25
<SilverSpace> ke
<SilverSpace> jutar
<vileni> se kuzi tko u netflow? :)
<SilverSpace> no da tko ga nema :)
<SilverSpace> vileni: kaj je to uopce
<vileni> SilverSpace: protokol za pracenje mreznog prometa
<SilverSpace> jucer instalirao ubuntu mladom skolarcu kaze dosadili mu windoze
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-hr to: Upotrebom ovog kanala pristajete na uvjete opisane na https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService/hr | Ubuntu, OpenStack, F1, Ford&Mazda | cryptovalute i narodnjaci zabranjeni | Stigli su Ubuntu 15.04 i OpenStack 2015.1 (samo sto nije)!
<ivoks> jutro
<ivoks> prekjucer mi se raspao btrfs
<ivoks> kernel oopsao
<ivoks> i to na aerodromu
<ivoks> panika samo takva
<nicols> zijev!
<ivoks> i nakon dva reboota - proradio :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<nicols> kakvom crnom aerodromu?
<SilverSpace>  
<SilverSpace> crnogorskom
<ivoks> dobro pitanje
<ivoks> nedjelja - zagreb, london
<vileni> zasto bi neciji desktop napravio 5.3TB prometa u tjedan dana?
<ivoks> ponedjeljak - london, zagreb
<SilverSpace> vileni: ides kaj sam od sebe
<ivoks> petak - zagreb, minhen, koeln
<ivoks> subota - koeln, frankfurt, zagreb
<vileni> SilverSpace: prilicno sam siguran da nije sam od sebe, ali ako iskljucimo ddos, neznam sto mi preostaje
<ivoks> nedjelja - zagreb, minhen, malta
<nicols> čekaj, raspao se btrfs na serveru koji održavaš na aerodromu ili na tvom laptopu dok si putovao okolo? :)
<ivoks> laptopu
<ivoks> lako za server
<ivoks> to ima backup :D
<nicols> hahahahaha
<ivoks> lol, skroz zaboravio
<ivoks> prethodna nedjelja je bila
<ivoks> nedjelja - zagreb, bec, london
<ivoks> ponedjeljak - london, bec
<ivoks> utorak - zagreb
<SilverSpace> joj koji putnik :) 
<ivoks> bec zagreb sam zaspao na cesti
<SilverSpace> jel ti nesto radis :)
<ivoks> da samo putnik
<nicols> kak sad cesti ako si išao avionom?
<ivoks> bec - london je bilo avionom
<ivoks> a zagreb - bec autom
<ivoks> i obrnuto
<ivoks> otisao s jednom malom na kavu u bec
<ivoks> :]
<SilverSpace> jedna mala plava na ramenu mi spava
<nicols> ja nikako da opravim ikone na svom kdeju
<nicols> sve drugo sam natviko, ali ikone su žilave
<ivoks> idem se prebacit na 15.10
<ivoks> er
<ivoks> 15.04
<ivoks> 'Dobivanje novih paketa'
<ivoks> o joj
<ivoks> onome tko je ovo ovako preveo, na temelju samo toga, cemo oduzeti prava prevodjenja
<nicols> http://i71.photobucket.com/albums/i145/nbelavic/1504upgr_zpsrryeibws.png?t=1429859929
<dodobas> http://www.humanbenchmark.com/tests/reactiontime
<SilverSpace> pih
<Mmike> ivoks, zakaj btrfs? to je tolko nesigurno jos da ti se fakat divim
<Mmike> ja imam to na scratch diskovima doma di su mi lxcovi i kvmovi
<Mmike> i ono, svako malo sranje neko
<Mmike> al' nije bed jer mogu ubit, preformatirat, i opet
<Mmike> sad imam 3.19 kernel, navodno su popravili dosta toga u btrfsu
<Mmike> pa ce da vidimo
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj dobijes tim btrfs? osim da imas sranja
<nicols> bolji fajlsistem
<nicols> lakše se namaže na kruh
<nicols> daklem:
<nicols> http://i71.photobucket.com/albums/i145/nbelavic/icons-kde_zpseflbphkj.jpg
<SilverSpace> nicols: kaj ti ikone smetaju :)
<VjetarSaSunca> jutro
<VjetarSaSunca> za prijatelja BotaniCar-a i društvo u kutu: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39hFu4ByBH8
<datase> YouTube: Damjan Eltech feat. Sajsi MC - Lajkiram (Official Video) - 0:03:19 - 11,100 views - 56 likes / 4 dislikes
<SilverSpace> VjetarSaSunca: uzas
<VjetarSaSunca> :)
<VjetarSaSunca> SilverSpace: gdje ti je otvorenost uma i da voliš sve što vole mladi? ;)
<SilverSpace> VjetarSaSunca: ma komadi su ok 
<SilverSpace> muzika hm zakujac
<VjetarSaSunca> evo ti nešto popularnije :) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GGhZVb79K8A
<datase> YouTube: Sajsi Mc ft. B.k.o. - Antifa Kucke (Official HD Video 2012) - 0:03:03 - 820,222 views - 3139 likes / 1646 dislikes
<SilverSpace> ovi nemaju sluha
<SilverSpace> jebeni ubuntu kaze da nije dobro snimio boot usb, a usbe radi bez greske
<SilverSpace> VjetarSaSunca: kaj ti slusas :)
<SilverSpace> ako je to danas u trendu 
<VjetarSaSunca> SilverSpace: :) To je za buđeje.
<SilverSpace> onda je mlakes cista katastrofa
<VjetarSaSunca> Evo ti jedna iz žanra sa 4M pregleda https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wk8WFekFS0I
<datase> YouTube: Damjan Eltech - Mama [OFICIAL VIDEO] - 0:03:20 - 4,412,905 views - 18544 likes / 3449 dislikes
<nicols> VjetarSaSunca: bljak :(
<VjetarSaSunca> nije to moja furka
<VjetarSaSunca> ja sam više za nešto ovakvo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SqUDgQy2i3E
<datase> YouTube: Steven Seagal & «Николай Арутюнов & Funky Soul». BLUES JAM - 0:05:57 - 314,671 views - 1172 likes / 48 dislikes
<nicols> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e96lbFiG_k8
<datase> YouTube: Gus Gus - Full Performance (Live on KEXP) - 0:22:44 - 2,470,318 views - 17580 likes / 316 dislikes
<VjetarSaSunca> cijenim odabir nicols 
<SilverSpace> koliko moras biti glup da u danasnje vrijeme napravis maticnu plocu koja ne podrzava 64 bitne windoze ustvari nis 64 bitno sa procesorom koji je 64bitni ?
<VjetarSaSunca> jako glup
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ZtCRJld08c
<datase> YouTube: Therion - Lemuria - 0:04:16 - 2,792,434 views - 9773 likes / 203 dislikes
<SilverSpace> this motherboard does not support 64-bit OS
<VjetarSaSunca> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8HrmAgYE-6k
<datase> YouTube: Hugh Laurie - Unchain My Heart (from Ocean Way Studios) - 0:04:18 - 2,764,094 views - 28608 likes / 282 dislikes
<SilverSpace> dobar je Dr.
<SilverSpace> https://youtu.be/ZAWI4iVATj8?t=4s
<datase> YouTube: Marin: "Take Me To Church" - The Voice of Croatia - Season1 - Live5 - 0:02:34 - 211,127 views - 3116 likes / 106 dislikes
<VjetarSaSunca> Nešto za kraj. Pičim na Sljeme https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TLV4_xaYynY
<datase> YouTube: The Jimi Hendrix Experience - All Along The Watchtower (Official Audio) - 0:04:02 - 12,928,659 views - 57502 likes / 1398 dislikes
<nicols> a?
<nicols> Å¡to me izbacilo?
<SilverSpace> no da ja nemam 
<SilverSpace> m
<SilverSpace> macka da mi zgasi razvodnu letvu ja to sam napravim
<Mmike> SilverSpace, dobis 'napredne ficure' :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, meni najzanimljiviji snapshotting i cloning
<Mmike> recimo, imam lxc container u kojem imam instaliran percona-xtradb-cluster, corosync i pacemaker
<Mmike> to je hrpetina paketa
<Mmike> i to sve nainstaliram
<Mmike> ugasim container
<Mmike> onda kad testiram kak radi 3node percona cluster
<Mmike> samo kloniram taj template u 3 nova
<Mmike> sto je gotovo u sekundi
<Mmike> i ne moram cekat da se to sve instalira tamo
<Mmike> samo se promijeni konfiguracija, i vozi
<Mmike> plus, ak template zauzima 2 gige, recimo
<Mmike> svaki clone ne zauzima nist ekstra
<Mmike> jer btrfs sam radi 'deduplikaciju'
<Mmike> uz to za raid0/2/4/5/6/kolikovec ne moras koristiti mdadm, btrfs to sve ima u sebi
<Mmike> (u biti mozda raid5 nema)
<Mmike> ja koristim raid0, i to mi je super prakticno
<Mmike> eto, to ti je zakaj koristim btrfs
<Mmike> al' svaka 2-3 tjedna moram obrisat sve i mkfs iznova
<Mmike> jer se fest uspori :)
<jelly> brijem da ce zfs dobiti dosta korisnika kad bude u debianu
<Mmike> http://thecodinglove.com/post/114654680296/when-people-tell-me-php-is-not-a-real-programming
<Mmike> jelly, yup, to cem isto sve probati sa ZFSom
<Mmike> neke bedove sam imao s time kad sam probao prije, ne sjecam se vise kaj
<Mmike> al' nisam probavao od kad sam utuko u ove SSDove
<Mmike> http://thecodinglove.com/post/114055194519/dealing-with-the-unfinished-project-left-by
<SilverSpace> joj
<SilverSpace> tko mi jos jednom dode da mu instaliram windoze dobit ce palicom 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nisi rebutao nocas
<SilverSpace> samo kaj se spojim na internet gamad se odma useli 
<SilverSpace> sad samo gledam kak ikone iskacu i nis ne istaliram 
<SilverSpace> majke ti koje sranje oni prave
<frainfreeze> SilverSpace, nisu windowsi problem već korisnik.
<SilverSpace> frainfreeze: zapalit
<SilverSpace> sekirom razvalit
<frainfreeze> Tehnički su dosta dobar OS.
<frainfreeze> Tj win 7
<SilverSpace> reko ja da ulovim zlatnu ribicu prva zelja atomsku na microsoft
<frainfreeze> ...
<SilverSpace> frainfreeze: jel normalno da malwrebayt nade 140 sranja a dvije stvari instaliram
<frainfreeze> I oni su samo ljudi koji rade na tome kako bi preživjeli.
<frainfreeze> A gle nije tu problem windows već ljudi koji su napravili malware
<SilverSpace> ne zalim nikoga tko se bavi windozima
<frainfreeze> + nemoj instalirati sranja onda.
<SilverSpace> pa moram drivere staviti 
<frainfreeze> Gle na laptop sam nabacio windows radio je ok, nabacio ubuntu neradi wi fi ni bluetooth.
<frainfreeze> Pa ti reci. Nebranim ja win ali kazem da netreba toliko srat po njemu.
<SilverSpace> kaj radi 
<SilverSpace> radi ako slozis ko i na linux
<SilverSpace> kita radi kad ih instaliras
<frainfreeze> A ono, win je ok za običnog korisnika. Nabaciš 360 total security, M$ office, chrome i firefox (bez flasha) i to ide.
<frainfreeze> Nema virusa ni sranja. Problem je što korisnici kilkču okolo ko budale
<frainfreeze> "Klikni i obogatise" yeah right.
<SilverSpace> 434 mb 
<SilverSpace> nisu na netu vise odsat vremena
<SilverSpace> pet ikona sam se pojavile
<SilverSpace> lol 
<frainfreeze> Nemam pojma. Ovaj sistem na kojem sam sad ima win već 1g koristim ga 5 sati dnevno, najmanje. (radi kao server 24/7 reboot nedjeljom u ponoć)
<SilverSpace> ma kriv sam sto nisam odma neki antivirus stavio pa onda crome i trazit drivere
<SilverSpace> ovako samo jednom kliknes i ode sve u 3pm
<frainfreeze> bome.
<SilverSpace> zato sam zamrzio windoze 
<SilverSpace> uvijek bas uvijek ja imam sa njima neka sranja
<SilverSpace> ovo sam fakat trebao snimati 
<frainfreeze> haha
<frainfreeze> Znam zajebavati, istina je.
<frainfreeze> Ali da je sve lagano zivot bi bio dosadan
<SilverSpace> prije bi bio gotov da sam napravio format
<SilverSpace> nego sad trazit kaj se sve instaliralo
<SilverSpace> kaj je najgore nece ici ni na net
<frainfreeze> nemam pojma šta radiš ali nezvuci dobro
<frainfreeze> Jel to cd sa službenim ISO, ha?
<frainfreeze> AKo nije službeni ISO moš si ga nagurat... znaš vać di.
<SilverSpace> ma orginal
<nicols> pustinja 
<nicols> :)
<frainfreeze> Najbolje da mi napravimo svoj OS. Ako počnemo danas stignemo napraviti nešto funkcionalno do kraja desetljeća.
<frainfreeze> + napravimo po hrvatskoj licenci, tj bez licence.
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> zajeb je kaj to nitko nece
<SilverSpace> free nije dobro
<frainfreeze> Evo, ja ću. Baš učim C  i trebam na nešto gubit vrijeme.
<frainfreeze> a početak na gotovom kernelu.
 * frainfreeze želi pisati drivere jednog dana
<SilverSpace> jesam li reko koliko mrzim windoze
<SilverSpace> sam sam si kriv
<SilverSpace> sve se sad bojim ustekat laan kabrl
<SilverSpace> pasivni atom pici na 70°
<nicols> hebate led!
<nicols> google chrome više ne šljivi moj resolv.conf
<nicols> bole ga čošak od lakta za to :)
<vileni> nicols: koristi njihove dns-ove?
<nicols> 17:45:01.252919 IP 192.168.1.200.9884 > google-public-dns-a.google.com.domain: 55509+ A? google.com. (28)
<nicols> baš radim tcpdump i nemogu vjerovat :D
<nicols> imam složen openvpn tako da mi pusša dns servere od firme kad se spojim na firmu
<nicols> ali Å¡ipak, chrome to uredno zaobilazi :D
<vileni> hmda, zlocesti chrome
<markosejic> d vecer
<SilverSpace> Vjetar: koliko si ti ono reko da ti je ljeti atom bio °
<SilverSpace> ja sad tjrtao u malom zatvorenom kucistu atoma d2700 66°
<SilverSpace> vileni: ^^
<SilverSpace> to za tebe bilo :)
<vileni> SilverSpace: oko 55-60, zavisi sto je radio
<SilverSpace> ovog ja sad natjerao i na 70°
<vileni> ali na tavanu neizoliranom tavanu, tako da je to zapravo dosta nisko
<vileni> duplom tavanu, jel
<vileni> :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ovo je tak malo kuciste da nemres vjerovati velicine ploce
<nicols> koje kućište?
<SilverSpace> mini itx
<SilverSpace> 22x22x6,5
<nicols> što si darežljiv sa informacijama :)
<nicols> koje mini-itx kućište? 
<SilverSpace> nicols: evo ovo http://www.njuskalo.hr/image-bigger/kucista/aopen-s135b-mini-itx-case-slika-8248678.jpg
<Mmike> mlje
<Mmike> kak sam zaspo
<Mmike> mrzim spavat popodne
<vileni> ja bi fractal node 304
<vileni> ali skup je
<SilverSpace> hm tak tak 
<vileni> SilverSpace: ima mjesta za 6x3.5" diskova :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.technologyx.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/12/In-Win-D-Frame-Mini-Angled-1.jpg
<SilverSpace> guba
<nicols> opet ja
<infy-> 120 WPM average :S
<Mmike> http://www.jutarnji.hr/uzivo--zadar---dinamo-1-0--marko-pjaca-pet-minuta-prije-kraja-probio-cvrstu-obranu-zadra/1337436/
<Mmike> debili :)
<Mmike> valjda 0:1 :)
<Mmike> http://www.pcworld.com/article/2871328/the-mintbox-mini-is-a-silent-quad-core-linux-mint-pc-that-fits-in-your-pocket.html
<vileni> malo skupo
<vileni> i jos mint
<SilverSpace> nema DisplayPort 
<Mmike> http://www.pcdecrapifier.com/
<Mmike> http://thecodinglove.com/post/112606155617/client-using-the-application
<SilverSpace> Mmike: lol 
 * jelly isto zakrmio popodne, al ima izgovor da zadnja tri dana nije dobro spavao zbog alergija
<SilverSpace> jel se isplati nadograditi android player ako sad ovaj radi sasvim ok 
<SilverSpace> ne diram 
<SilverSpace> nis ustanovio sam da imam noviju verziju od sluzbene instaliranu 
<SilverSpace> muka mi dode kad moram preskanirati tv kanale 
<SilverSpace> muka
<SilverSpace> uvijek sve pomjesa 
<SilverSpace> nikada jos nisu napravili logican raspored kanala 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, tko su oni?
<SilverSpace> btnet
<SilverSpace> jebo ih led 
<SilverSpace> sad kad dode ljepo vrijeme idem ih zajebavati 
<SilverSpace> sjednem na bic i pred vrata 
<SilverSpace> hocu optiku 
<SilverSpace> koja smo mi jebena drzava koje glupane imamo 
<Mmike> onakve kakve smo si izabrali :)
<SilverSpace> danas je osnova svega brzi internet 
<Mmike> e
<Mmike> kak su vam mailovi sortirani?
<Mmike> svjezi mailovi gore ili dolje?
<SilverSpace> gore meni
<jelly> dole u muttu, gore u thunderbirdu, outlooku i na mobitelu
<SilverSpace> REBOOT
<SilverSpace> ln
#ubuntu-hr 2015-04-26
<SilverSpace> jutro
<VjetarSaSunca> jutro
<VjetarSaSunca> Microsoft iznenađuje iz dana u dan. Native support za Android development u VS 2015
<VjetarSaSunca> I još te pita - Install Google Chrome Y/N
<SilverSpace> VjetarSaSunca: kaj to u win 10
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro :)
<SilverSpace> oo Vlado9A3CY 
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro SilverSpace ;)
<SilverSpace> formatiranje diska traje 2 sata i 50min
<SilverSpace> na usb docku
<SilverSpace> sata disk
<jelly> kakvo je to crno formatiranje
<Mmike> ptljeh ptoh
<dodobas> yutro
<frainfreeze> bok.
<dodobas> hi frainfreeze 
<jelly> prosle godine je umrlo 25%, 100000 pcelinjih zajednica na prostoru .hr
<dodobas> eh da je bar takava statistika za uhljebe....
<jelly> http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2015/04/150421104909.htm Cannabis consumers show greater susceptibility to false memories
<frainfreeze> no shit...
<frainfreeze> pitam se zašto :P
<jelly> za one koji briju da trava nema dugorocnih efekata
<frainfreeze> ovisi o osobi / travi 
<dodobas> jelly: pa sigurno je benignija od ostalih legalnih sranja... aditivi, alkohol, duhan, ljekovi, ...
<jelly> dodobas: to vrlo vjerojatno stoji
<Mmike> nitko ne veli da je trava benigna i da nema dugorocnih efekata
<Mmike> al ak je alkohol legalan....
<jelly> Mmike: kak ne veli, vidis da lik brije da ovisi o osobi
<frainfreeze> ^_^
<Mmike> sroko mi se  tuxracer
<markosejic> d vecer
<SilverSpace> naso sam si terminal >> Terminator
<SilverSpace> odlican
<vileni> SilverSpace: mogao si pitati, ja to koristim jedno 5-6 godina :)
<SilverSpace> vileni: pa pitao jel se borim sa gnome terminalom 
<SilverSpace> sam od sebe se smanji na ikonu X
<SilverSpace> samo se vidi exit :)
<SilverSpace> i briso i kaj aj znam 
<SilverSpace> i nikako to sredit
<SilverSpace> nakraju mate terminal instalirao 
<vileni> kod terminatora mi najbolje sto ga mozes splitati
<SilverSpace> i sad naletim na terminator
<SilverSpace> kak ja za to nisam znao :)
<SilverSpace> sad samo napravim link na gnome terminal i bok
<SilverSpace> odlicno
<SilverSpace> terminator --geometry=900x600+500+500 -b
<SilverSpace> postavo i poziciju 
<SilverSpace> upgredao laptop 
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/Zhalvv
<SilverSpace> vidi ovo 
<SilverSpace> opop
<SilverSpace> ln
<jelly> Leon na HRT2, taj film mogu gledati nebrojeno puta
<obruT> ja bas neki dan gledao opet...
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MrTsuvykUZk
<datase> YouTube: The Professional -- Everyone - 0:00:14 - 1,024,913 views - 4431 likes / 40 dislikes
#ubuntu-hr 2016-04-25
<DomaMuffin> Ubuntu 16 je cudan. Imam jedan monitor upiknut u onboard Intel GPU, drugi u PCI AMD karticu , imam sliku na oba , ali kad pogledam popis drivera pokaze mi samo Intelov :) 
<DomaMuffin> Jesam vam rekao da sam u petak napravio do-release-upgrade s 14.04 LTS, najavi mi prelazak na 16-icu, odobrim, ujutro me doceka 15.10 desktop ? :) 
<DomaMuffin> Izgleda da je podizao 14 > > 16, a na 15-ici pukao kod azuriranja apta :) 
<DomaMuffin> *14>15>16
<jelly> popis drivera?
 * jelly nema takvih problema, maticna uredno ugasi intel gpu ako je ijedna PCIe ustekana
<jelly> krenuo stavit za download debian testing doma
<jelly> 3316 upgraded, 800 newly installed, 178 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<jelly> Need to get 2283 MB/3702 MB of archives.
<DomaMuffin> jelly, onaj kurac kaj mi izlista dodatne drivere 
<jelly> After this operation, 2419 MB of additional disk space will be used. # jel neko rekao da linux ne zauzima puno mjesta
<jelly> DomaMuffin: vjerojatno koristis free driver za radeon pa nema sta izlistat
<DomaMuffin> Da da , linux ne zauzima puno mjesta, ne trosi puno resursa i ne azurira se cesto. A i ne moras ga rebootati :) </fable>
<DomaMuffin> jelly, prije mi je napisao "trosim xorg driver" i ispod jso ostavio mogucnost da oodaberem neki drugi. Fakat, mozda ne izlista nikaj ako nema alternative. 
<DomaMuffin> Ne znam jel bi upalio neku igru da vidim kak ovaj driver radi, ili instalirao amd-ov driver da vidim na kakav inovativan nacin ce sve potrgati u novom OSu 
<jelly> to... nikad ne znas
 * jelly hvalio nvidia driver, dok nije dosao update, il njega il kernela
<jelly> 340.65 -> 340.96 -> stabilnost u k.*c
<DomaMuffin> Mi nemamo kokos/jaje nego kernel/driver probleme :) 
<DomaMuffin> Ahaha, frendicxa rjesila neki od onih debilnih FB kvizova, ovaj se zove "koje su vam bile prve rijeci" i iz guzice zakljuci sto je prvo sto si rekao. Njoj je izbacilo "umoran sam" :) I soo relate 
<jelly> sad se nvidia i nouveau jednako ruse :-)
<DomaMuffin> jelly, to je ujednacena kvaliteta! :)
<jelly> %#$
<jelly> posudio sam neku amd iz firme, al kartica za radne stanice ima DP i DVI, fali mi HDMI
<jelly> (trebam 2xHDMI ili DVI-D + HDMI)
<jelly> i ta je radila super stabilno na poslu, uptime u mjesecima
<jelly> tak da vise nis ne znam
<jelly> https://github.com/graphitemaster/moreram
<Vlado9A> dobro jutro
<DomaMuffin> Muzicari trebaju fingirati vlastitu smrt. Da prince nije umro ne bi znao da je rasturao gitaru. Sad slusam kak se nadsviravao s gitaristicom M.Jacksona (!) , ne znas tko je bolji 
<obruT> upravo mi je ZvonE upao u ured :P
<obruT> neki mutni poslovi se s Iskonom mute :)
<Mmike> obruT: reci mu DESI ZVONKO! :D
<Mmike> DomaMuffin: upgrade sa 14.04 ide drito na 16.04, ne ide 'preko' 15.whatever
<rut> obrut sve OK radi :) nikakvih problema za sada
<DomaMuffin> Mmike, kak sam ja onda pokrenuo release upgrade i ujutro mi je 15ica bila instalirana ? Fakat sam ostao zbunjen, i pogledam log, vidim da se apt sjebo , pokrpam i pokrenem jos jednom release upgrade i nakon downloada jos 23469124 fajleka me nadogradio 
<jelly> obruT: kak mutni, sve to to ista Grupa
<Mmike> DomaMuffin: imas 2 15ice, koja od tih? :) 
<Mmike> DomaMuffin: vjerojatno si prije radio upgreade, pa ti to ostalo u grubu
<DomaMuffin> Mmike, nije to. Imao sam multiboot ako to na sto utjece, u njemu je bio _ 14ica LTS, Win10, 15.10. Nakon nadogradnje mi je sprzilo boot loader pa vise ne vidi ostale OS-ove, no po sadrzaju sam siguran da je nadogradio pravi ubuntu ( kajaznam, nemam iste fajle na desktopu ).
<ivoks> mislim da cu odustati od znca
<Mmike> ivoks: zakai? te, koja je alternativa?
<Mmike> DomaMuffin: kak nije to - pa rekao si sad da si imao 15.10
<ivoks> Mmike: alternativa je ne biti on line kada nisi on line
<ivoks> mislim da je to puno bolja alternativa
<Mmike> aha, to
<Mmike> heh :)
<Mmike> ima nesto u tome, da :)
<ivoks> ovak mi ljudi ostavljaju poruke jer im se ne da pisati mail
<ivoks> e pa necemo vise tako
<ivoks> ako me trebas, napisati ces mail
<Mmike> meni znc prvenstveno sluzi da se mogu lako prebaciti sa laptop/desktop
<Mmike> ivoks: to je jos ok, meni ostave poruku na facebooku :D
<ivoks> onda, ides sa mnom danas za bratislavu? :)
<DomaMuffin> Mmike, pre brzo citas. Nadogradjivao sam 14-icu LTs , 15.10 je bio samo jos jedan unos u boot loaderu ( 15ica je na drugoj Patriciji). Navece sam pokrenuo upgrade, ujutro se probudio i zatekla me i ta 14-ica nadogradjena na strgani 15.10
<Mmike> ivoks: ne, idem slijedeci utorak :) ili ponedjeljak, kad vec. 
<ivoks> DomaMuffin: ne postoji kod koji bi to napravio
<Mmike> DomaMuffin: to si ti krivo zabrijao, to je ta 15ica koju si imao 'na drugoj particiji'
<DomaMuffin> ivoks,  nesto postoji ako je to realno zateceno stanje.
<DomaMuffin> Mmike, 15ica na drugoj particiji ima 30GB pornjave na desktopu 
<Mmike> u biti, vjerojatno nisi, nego si samo imao 15.10 kernel a mislio si da imas skroz odvojenu instalaciju
<DomaMuffin> to bi skuzio
<Mmike> lazes, nitko vise nema pornjavu na desktopu
<DomaMuffin> cuj njega :) 
<DomaMuffin> Da ti sad pokazem weekly binary dump s newsa bi pao na dupe :) 
<ivoks> ja mislim da ti ne znas sto si napravio
<ivoks> srecom, normalni sustavi pisu logove koje je jednostavno citati
<DomaMuffin> Ja mislim da ti ne znas sto sam naprabio, meni je dost pogledati bash history 
<ivoks> pa se sve moze saznati od tamo
<ivoks> tako imas /var/log/apt.log
<ivoks> i dpkg.log
<ivoks> i mozes vidjeti sto je instalirano i preko cega
<DomaMuffin> ivoks, probaj zamisliti da me uopce ne zanima sto se desilo. Napisao sam sto sam napravio i kako se sustav ponio, te kako sam popravio. I, bash history potvrdjuje da sam otipkao ono sto tvrdim da jesam. Nije bio poziv na javno mudrovanje, ne budi mmike.
<ivoks> nisam vidio da si popravio
<ivoks> sto si napravio da se popravi?
<Mmike> lol, ne budi mike :)
<Mmike> DomaMuffin: ja isto mislim da ti ne kuzis kaj si napravio - baratas nepotpunim ili pogresnim premisama pa ti je i zakljucak - flawed
<Mmike> kad radis upgrade sa 14.04 na 16.04, to ide direktno, nema 'medjukoraka' koji ce prvo upgradeirati na 15.04 pa 15.10 pa onda 16.04
<ivoks> bilo bi dobro vidjeti sto kaze grep Prompt /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<DomaMuffin> ivoks, rucno sam mu instalirao apt ( na tom je u prvoj iteraciji pukao, reboootao i ujutro me docekao terminal s takvim stanjem), ponovno pokrenuo do-release-upgrade, i onda je nadogradio skroz do 16.10. 
<ivoks> sa 14.04?
<ivoks> ne postoji 16.10 :)
<ivoks> rucno si instalirao apt?
<DomaMuffin> "grep Prompt /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades" kaze "!Prompt=lts" ; pardon, 16.04
<ivoks> sa usklicnikom?
<ivoks> ili je to typo?
<DomaMuffin> ivoks, da, kad me ujutro zatekao terminal bez grafike sam isao vidjeti u logu di je upgrade pukao, prijavljivao je da u cacheu nema apt-ovog deb-a , a da ne moze do mreze ( jer si je pobrisao resolv.conf ) , dpkg-om sam rucno instalirao apt i ponovno pokrenuo relase upgrade. 
<DomaMuffin> typo
<DomaMuffin> nda, i rucno natipkao resolv.conf
<ivoks> ok, ovo zvuci kao bug. ali ti si rekao da si zavrsio na 15.10?
<DomaMuffin> jest. 
<ivoks> pa to nije moguce nikako
<DomaMuffin> to i je jedini dio koji je cudan, nadogradnje pucaju, kaj sad, ali kak sam se nasao u verziji koju nisam htio
<ivoks> kak znas da si u 15.10 verziji?
<DomaMuffin> moze biti da je nesto na tragu ovog kaj je mmike spominjao jer na tom disku imam jos jedan ubuntu, ali taj je netaknut. 
<DomaMuffin> ivoks, less /etc/lsb_release 
<Mmike> Ja brijem da bih ja zvucao k'o DomaMuffin da idem popravljat nekaj kaj se sjebalo na MacOSu :)
<DomaMuffin> Mmike, ti mozes zvucati kao ja samo ako se napijes :)
<ivoks> DomaMuffin: taj file ne postoji
<ivoks> DomaMuffin: lsb_release -a 
<ivoks> pokreni tu naredbu
<Mmike> lsb-release, ne lsb_release
<ivoks> ili jos bolje
<ivoks> lsb_release -r
<Mmike> nego, jel' netko probao zadnjih owncloud?
<DomaMuffin> ivoks, nisam siguran, ali mislim da se sad trosis na mene bezveze - dotjerao sam sustav do toga da sam sad na 16-ici. 
<DomaMuffin> lsb_release -r
<DomaMuffin> Release:	16.04
<vileni> Mmike: ja cekam da ga ti probas
<Mmike> vileni: :P
<Mmike> ovaj moble hotspot koji sam kupio je guba
<Mmike> al' ima gadnu manu - zaobljen je, pa mu se onoff tipka lako samopritisne u torbi
<Mmike> tak da mi je baterija uvijek prazna :)
<vileni> Mmike: a koliko ti traje kad je puna?
<Mmike> vileni: nisam uspio isprobati jos :D
<SilverSpace> dobar dan
<ivoks> jel ima tko iskustva sa coting.hr?
<DomaMuffin> Ja sam svoje tecajeve u algebri i housingu odradjivao. 
<DomaMuffin> Jebate, ovi nisu dirali web od 2009 
<jelly> "mijenjam web za edukacije"
<DomaMuffin> Nekaj ocito dobro rade, kad jos posluju. Samo ne znam tko ce im dati 5-6 kilokuna za trodnevnu redhat edukaciju kad za malo vise kupim RH* edukaciju kod ovlastenog partnera. 
<ivoks> trazim neki dobar python tecaj
<ivoks> a to algebra nema
<jelly> javi ak nadjes
<ivoks> imaju android, sto nije lose
<ivoks> al to je java
<dodobas> ivoks: :)
<dodobas> tecaj za koga ?
<ivoks> dodobas: pocetnike
<ivoks> dodobas: nekoga tko nije programirao prije
<Mmike> Brate
<Mmike> pa moram grijanje upalit
<Mmike> super mi je kad inercijom odem na index.hr, a apache lokalni me pljune u lice :
<Mmike> :D
<DomaMuffin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WQzqV-6-4do&feature=youtu.be # Samo jako! 
<datase> YouTube: YUGO - Rock Partyzani - 0:04:25 - 982707 views - 2987 likes / 143 dislikes
 * VjetarSaSunca is here
<BotaniCar_> wb you  , kaj si nas dosao upisati u Buffetovu listu potrebitih ? :) 
<VjetarSaSunca> hahaha
<VjetarSaSunca> skupljam e-mail adrese po ircevima
<BotaniCar_> Ja, recimo, trebam drona ( za redovni obilazak kupaonskog prozora susjede) i android TV box ( za pornjavu kad suseda nije doma ) :) 
<VjetarSaSunca> cijelo jutro se bavim administracijom firme
<VjetarSaSunca> pa to ima papira za poludit
<BotaniCar_> Joj, jebem im birokraciju, suosjecam :( 
<VjetarSaSunca> ja trebam drona za odlazak u shopping
<BotaniCar_> Nas ima malo vise od jednog pa smo nedavno svi bili angazirani oko rebrandinga firme. Hladni pogon se jos nekak izdrzi, ali ako ikaj radis administracija te ubije 
<VjetarSaSunca> u susjedinu kupaonicu mogu i sam :->
<BotaniCar_> VjetarSaSunca, da se mijenjamo za susjede ? :D
<VjetarSaSunca> LOL
<VjetarSaSunca> mijenjam susjede po kućama !
<BotaniCar_> Kako bilo, treba kupiti par tuceta heavy lifting dronova i ponuditi KONZUM-u/Abrakadabri da im postanemo dostavni servis. 
<BotaniCar_> Doduse, brijem da bi morali zadovoljiti toliko birokratskih uvijeta da nam je brze poloziti pilotski tecaj i izbacivati padobrane s robom iz cesne
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar_: kakva je situacija s Konzumom, još buš moral dati pare da koriste tvoje dronove
<VjetarSaSunca> jer recimo
<VjetarSaSunca> Tvoja polica u konzumu s tvojim artiklima, nema tu dogovora
<VjetarSaSunca> To zadovoljstvo će vas koštati 30.000,00 kn
<VjetarSaSunca> neovisno o prometu
<BotaniCar_> VjetarSaSunca, imam jos nesto kontakata po tim lancima od prije, drugi su jos i gori. Kaufland je dno dna, imaju posebnu marzu za RH dobavljace, posebnu za "svoje" 
<BotaniCar_> VjetarSaSunca, ovo s policama rade apsolutno svi
<VjetarSaSunca> Kaufland je ok :)
<BotaniCar_> I, velim, konzum je najmanje los/maceha nasim proizvodjacima 
<VjetarSaSunca> gledano sa točke kupca, naravno
<VjetarSaSunca> mah konzum
<VjetarSaSunca> Konzum je rak rana naše države
<BotaniCar_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-iCq2SW39jY
<datase> YouTube: Iron Maiden - Sign Of The Cross - 0:11:18 - 60119 views - 197 likes / 8 dislikes
<BotaniCar_> Zakaj ? Mislim, nije da se ne slazem nego ne znam kak si ti dosao do toga
<VjetarSaSunca> dužni su dežavi ono? 10% godišnjeg proračuna?
<BotaniCar_> Aha, to :) Da, a istovremeno kupuju pola slovenije :) To fakat ne kuzim kak su im dozvolili
<VjetarSaSunca> svojedobno se pisalo po medijima da su državi dužji oko 8mlrd kn
<VjetarSaSunca> sad se već popelo valjda i na 10
<BotaniCar_> BTW; juce sam kupio srpski agrokorov secer, jednako dobar, a 1kn ( ~25% cijene , na 1kg ) jeftiniji
<VjetarSaSunca> Mah
<VjetarSaSunca> A plaće u Konzumu?
<VjetarSaSunca> Zakaj prodavačica u Konzumu ne bi mogla imat plaću kao prodavačica u DMu?
<VjetarSaSunca> i  priča s .99 lipa i viškom u blagajni :)
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar_: tak da kad mi se spomene K+onzum, prvo se naježim
<BotaniCar_> VjetarSaSunca, ovo s placama ti je promaseno. Realna placa je proizvod ponude i potraznje. Da tete vele da nece raditi za crkavicu ne bi radile za crkavicu. Iluzorno je ocekivati rezanje profita jednog Todorica, da bi mu radnica imala za na more. To se rjesava drugacije - ponudis joj da preko ljeta radi u Pulskom konzumu, nocnu. 
<dodobas> ivoks: ima freecodecamp ... nije python, ali za nekoga tko nije nikad prije progarmirao... 
<dodobas> iskoristis to za test motivacije
<ivoks> dodobas: zanimljivo
<dodobas> ivoks: navodno kasnije mozes raditi na svarnim zadacima ... za neki NGO...
<dodobas> ha, gle.. to i pise kad otvoris tranicu :)
<dodobas> *stranicu
<ivoks> dodobas: budem bas sad to pogledao
<ivoks> nego
<ivoks> nisam vec godinama cuo za esr-a
<ivoks> di je on nestao?
<SilverSpace> mislim da sam sranje napravio na ubuntu i da se nece podignuti nakon reboota :)
<obruT> SilverSpace: jes iso jucer gledat utrku ?
<SilverSpace> ne
<SilverSpace> bio u Osijeku 
<VjetarSaSunca> SilverSpace: uvijek sa live možeš popraviti sranje
<SilverSpace> VjetarSaSunca: cisto sumnjam za ovo kaj sam napravio :)
<VjetarSaSunca> SilverSpace: (gotovo da) nema nepopravljivog sranja na kompu, samo je pitanje vremena/isplativosti
<SilverSpace> sad sam nazad puknuo da instalira ubuntu-desktop
<VjetarSaSunca> hahah
<SilverSpace> mozda vrati 
<VjetarSaSunca> Mogao si donijet kod mene na servis :p
<VjetarSaSunca> SilverSpace: maknuo si ubuntu-desktop ?
<VjetarSaSunca> msilim, bio maknuo*
<SilverSpace> jebeni python
<VjetarSaSunca> o da
<VjetarSaSunca> to voli zajebavat svugdje
<SilverSpace> nije mi nest radilo i sad sam zajebo naredbu pa mi maknulo pol destopa
<VjetarSaSunca> SilverSpace: uglavnom, ako ne riješiš sam, donesi da pogledam
<BotaniCar_> https://youtu.be/x_drspegRrA # uf uf 
<datase> YouTube: Burn - Glenn Hughes, Bruce Dickinson, Ian Paice, Don Airey & Rick Wakeman - 0:07:27 - 754149 views - 5160 likes / 95 dislikes
<SilverSpace> odoh probati reboot pa kaj bu bu
<SilverSpace> uh radi 
<VjetarSaSunca> jel sve radi SilverSpace ?
<SilverSpace> e da vec vidim jedan program ne radi 
<VjetarSaSunca> SilverSpace: uglavnom, ak ne riješiš sam, javi se, to mi je sad posao :)
<SilverSpace> ma da :)
<VjetarSaSunca> pda
<VjetarSaSunca> zaradio sam cipelu iz INE prošle godine
<VjetarSaSunca> pa sam otvorio privat
<BotaniCar_> Iruda ti, vec mozes reci "prosle godine" :( 
<BotaniCar_> Dakle, frend radi u drzavnoj sluzbi i na FB zalijepi "tako sam fino zaspao na poslu, pa me dikobraz probudio, mater bezobzirnu..."
<BotaniCar_> I, kad mu velim da je uhljeb, ,bude se naljutio :)
<SilverSpace> lol
<VjetarSaSunca> mah, ta bagra iz državnih službi (časti izuzecima) ponekad ni ne znak kako im je dobro
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar_: kad ćemo na pifkana?
<BotaniCar_> VjetarSaSunca, namem pojma drugar, zemsko mi je stano popodnevna pa imam malog na brizi. Nemrem tak' pit' :( 
<VjetarSaSunca> Lol
<VjetarSaSunca> neki piju od tuge, neki od muke, a neki od jutra :D
<obruT> BotaniCar_: bolje da su Gabi dofurali da pjeva.... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9zlVdZDp1S0
<datase> YouTube: Gabriela Gunčíková   Burn - 0:03:27 - 616 views - 8 likes / 0 dislikes
<BotaniCar_> Koji dio mojeg cemera i jada nalazis zabavnim ? :) 
<BotaniCar_> obruT, je, malo je skicao ali u tim godinama moci uopce dosegnuti visoke note je uspijeh :) 
<obruT> bio sam na whitesnakeu sad nedavno u Zg... Coverdale se ok drzao
<BotaniCar_> O, fino, fino, dobra svirka, ima snimak negdje ? 
<obruT> nemam pojma
<SilverSpace> dobro sam si razjebo ubuntu  https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/sranje.png
<SilverSpace> fakat lijepi font u chrome
<obruT> cool :)
<obruT> nije bas citljivo, ali izgleda opako :)
<BotaniCar_> Hibrid klingonskog i glagoljice :) 
<SilverSpace> sad to ne znam promjeniti :)
<BotaniCar_> SilverSpace, ako imas onaj unity-tweak-tool , mozes kroz to 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar_: samo mi je u chrome font takav
<VjetarSaSunca> SilverSpace: jel imaš možda /home na posebnoj particiji?
<SilverSpace> ne
<Mmike> ma sam preimenuj /home u /home_potrgano
<Mmike> i reinstaliraj
<BotaniCar_> SilverSpace, settings > advanced settings > skrolas do "web content" > customize fonts
<Mmike> iako mene bas zanima kak uspijes tak potrgat si sve :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ma neznam ni sam :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nesto mi je bio python potrgan i iso petljat sa purge i maknuo mi hrpu paketa
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar_> SilverSpace, SAMO PROVJERI APTOV LOG I SVE KAJ NADJES PONOVNO INSTALIRAJ 
<BotaniCar_> iha, pardn maj kapz
<Mmike> SilverSpace: kaj si apt sa -y tjerao?
<BotaniCar_> is there a nother way  :D
<Mmike> kakvo je ovo rsedak-like tipkanje :)
<BotaniCar_> I zakaj rsedak ne zalazi ovdje ? :) 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar_: tam je font normalan nema ovih hiroglifa
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar_> SilverSpace, nemam vise ideja, sad purgeaj chrome, bas me zanima kaj ce obrisati u procesu :) 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ne mogu ni google pretrazivat kad imam te hiroglife :)
<BotaniCar_> velim ti da purdzas gugl, njega je bar lako ponovno staviti u funkciju ako je syncan
<SilverSpace> neki dodatak za font sam u chrome instalirao i reko mu da stavi sve na defolt i nis opet ta glagoljica
<BotaniCar_> vec si ga mogao i obrisati i staviti opet :) 
<VjetarSaSunca> o Mmike 
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: cuga, klopa koji dan?
<Mmike> stodane
<Mmike> sam daj mi jos 2-3 dana da dodjem k sebi
<VjetarSaSunca> danas? :)
<VjetarSaSunca> hahah
<VjetarSaSunca> 2-3 dana? dakle petak?
<VjetarSaSunca> pa Å¡to si radio Mmike ?
<Mmike> a prehlada neka
<Mmike> cijeli prosli tjedan sam bio desektovan
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: vrtićka posla?
<VjetarSaSunca> jer meni je tak znalo bit kad je dete iz vrtića donosilo viruse
<dodobas> Mmike: tebi treba jedan vojni grah :)
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: parkicka posla, rekao b8ih :)
<Mmike> dete ne ide u vrtic jos
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar_: ni to ne pomaze
<BotaniCar_> SilverSpace, onda ti zelim srecu, natipkaj kak si rijesio, kad uspijes :)
<jelly> http://classicprogrammerpaintings.com/post/142602959384/sysadmin-grants-sudo-privileges-to-developer-on
<BotaniCar_> jelly, mislio sam da nemas FB ( postao prosli tjedan ) :) 
<SilverSpace> i ff isto sa fontom jebe
<SilverSpace> gadno sam nesto sjebo
<SilverSpace> koji je ono font kaj se treba istalirati
<SilverSpace> e to je to 
<SilverSpace> ttf-mscorefonts je falio 
<jelly> nemam, to s irca
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jes tu
<dodobas> SilverSpace: yes, reci to sam kod dodobas 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, sad jesam, reci
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ma nista :) zametnuo sam mobitel pa sam te trebao da me nazoves i na kraju ga Franko naso 
<SilverSpace> kuci mi ne radi 
<Mmike> rotfl :D
<Vlado9A> dobra vecer
<BotaniCar_> SilverSpace, procitao sam da ti kuca ne radi :) 
<SilverSpace> kucni telefon
<obruT> jelly: demit, ne znam kak mi je promako taj classsical painting site :)
<obruT> ima fakat dobrih :)
<obruT> a ovo sa sudo privilegijama moram poslat mozgyu :)
<SilverSpace> LN
#ubuntu-hr 2016-04-26
<dodobas> F4
<BotaniCar> ovo kad pokrenem "ubuntu-support-status --show-unsupported" je katastrofa. 25,3% paketa mi je unsupported, a 1% no longer downloadable 
<BotaniCar> Ubuntu 15.10 , jel 
<jelly> uzmi u obzir da je kompletan universe i multiverse manje-vise unsupported
<jelly> tak da sto god instalirao odatle... nema obecanja sigurnosnih ili ikakvih zakrpi
<BotaniCar> jelly: nikom nish ne zamjeram osim sebi, dozvolio sam si nacin rada u kojem je 25% paketa koje koristim nesigurno. Ako ikog, krivim sebe
<Mmike> Exception: No date tag found
<Mmike> he he :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: makni universe i multiverse i ubuntu ce ti prestati biti upotrebljiv :)
<jelly> nije mi jasno kak si zavrsio na 15.10... moj laptop je sa do-release-upgrade -d uredno presao sa 14.04 na 16.04
<jelly> fsvo "uredno"
<BotaniCar> jelly: ko ga shisha, jos bolje ako je sjeb samo moj
<jelly> 1-2 pitanja i tuning /etc/default/grub kak meni pase a ne kak distra veli
 * BotaniCar brije na poslu skroz prec na centos
<Mmike> turing!
<jelly> Mmike: al barem su iskreni, za razliku od debiana koji kao ima security support za sve a neke stvari su 5+ godina stare
<Mmike> jelly: ili od windowsa, za koje nemas pojma di si i kaj si, a jos si masno platio :)
<jelly> windowsi imaju fantasticno dobro krpanje
<Mmike> Zamijenio sam filter klime medjutim i dalje mi smrdi u autu i vele mi u servisu da moram na 'kemijsko ciscenje kanala' :/
<jelly> sve sto je dio OS-a i ofisa se krpa uredno svaki mjesec
<Mmike> jelly: krpa se moj drek a ne svaki mjesec
<BotaniCar> Mmike: daj jos malo vremena da netko stvarno napadne linux desktop, jos ces migrirati na windowse jer nekak hendlaju pritisak :) 
<Mmike> to kaj dobijes update ne znaci da je pokrpano
<jelly> znaci da je pokrpano, ne nuzno sve al je pokrpano :-)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: to kaj fix otvori tri nova buga ne znaci da nije pokrpao svoj :)
<jelly> linux stiti jedino to sto je opskuran i neisplativ za neprecizne napade
<jelly> zato php web hostinge razvaljuju ko veliki
<Mmike> to nema veze s linuxom, molim, to je do PHPa!
<jelly> sve je to linux
<Mmike> daklem, danas dolazi turski diktator
<Mmike> a ja sam to tek sad skuzio
<BotaniCar> Da, ne znam kak cu doma 
<jelly> pripremi jaja i paradajze
<Mmike> imam danas 2 doktora za obavit, a zena treba auto popodne da moze furat dete na predstavu
<Mmike> a predstava je u centru fakin grada
<Mmike> u 18h
<BotaniCar> Kaj idu gledat' , mmike ? 
<Mmike> nekaj u kazaliste lutaka, nemam pojma
<SilverSpace> jutar
<SilverSpace> zbilja sam sjebo ubuntu
<SilverSpace> gadno
<SilverSpace> bash
<Mmike> tcsh
<SilverSpace> http://jebo.me/pas/3i@raw
<SilverSpace> to mi izbaci kad nautilus pokrenem iz terminala
<Mmike> ono kad se naviknes na lxc pa ti se i kvm sporo reboota :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace: kaj ti veli ovo: dpkg -l | grep python
<BotaniCar> na koji su DVB standard rekli da ce nas prebaciti ? 
<BotaniCar> HRT, jel
<rut> T2
<SilverSpace> Mmike: http://jebo.me/pas/7m@raw
<SilverSpace> joj cackaju po kabelima u kvartu pa svako malo crkne internet
<Mmike> SilverSpace: cek, to si upgradeirao na xenial, ili?
<dodobas> hehe, denial :)
<SilverSpace> da xenial
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ali radilo je sve ok 
<SilverSpace> dok ja nisam po pythonu nesto cackao 
<SilverSpace> sad nemam nautilus
<SilverSpace> rusi se u stvari nece se pokrenut
<jelly> pa... sto si cackao?
<Mmike> jelly: ma, kak je to, molim te, bitno? :D
<jelly> a kajjaznam, nabadam
<Mmike> SilverSpace: pomoglo bi da znamo sto si cackao - dal' si samo brljao po paketima ili si 'na ruke' isao mrdati po /usr/share/python/,.../...  ?
<Mmike> SilverSpace: ja bih rekao apt da reinstalira sve python pakete
<jelly> BotaniCar: DVB-T2 je transport i to vec dosta uredjaja ima, veci je problem sto su rekli HEVC (h.265) za codec
<Mmike> nekak ovak: dpkg --get-selections python* | grep install | awl '{print $1}' | xargs apt-get -y --reinstall install
<SilverSpace> jelly: a kaj sam cackao purgao sam paket i brzopleto stisnuo enter i pobrisao mi ubuntu.destktop
<jelly> SilverSpace: drugi put spremi (copy/paste) output od svega toga pa ces lakse vratiti natrag kak je bilo
<jelly> a ak je obrisalo ubuntu-desktop paket, samo ga instaliraj natrag
<jelly> Mmike: awl 
<SilverSpace> kaj je awl 
<Mmike> awl je zajeb :)
<Mmike> trebalo je bit: awk
<Mmike> :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop si probao? :)
<SilverSpace> da to sam vratio 
<SilverSpace> i radilo je do reboota
<Mmike> SilverSpace: probaj ovo:
<Mmike> apt-get install --reinstall $(apt-cache show ubuntu-desktop | grep Depends | cut -d':' -f2 | tr -d '\ ' | tr ',' ' ')
<Mmike> to ce ti reinstalirati sve dependencyje od ubuntu-desktop paketa
<Mmike> nakon toga jos reinstaliraj sve python pakete kako sam gore ti napisao
<Mmike> i vidi kaj ce se desit
<Mmike> uvijek mosh reinstalirat :D
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: nemoj se jaditi, trebao si vidjeti kaj sam ja napravio s strojem kad sam od ubuntua napravio kubuntu, i onda maknuo kde :) 
<BotaniCar> To je strgalische, iako je i ovo tvoje respektabilno :)
<rut> jao kako vam je taj linux kompliciran 
<rut> kad se nesto strga
<Mmike> rut: velis, nije to k'o FreeBSD :)
<BotaniCar> jelly: hvala!
<BotaniCar> fakat, kaj se desi u rubnom slucaju , kad se BSD potrga ? Svemir implodira, na vrbi rodi grozdje, kaj onda ? Jel zna netko to i popraviti, ne samo instalirati ?
<rut> muffin . a kaj se npr strga ?
<rut> fali neki lib  ?? 
<SilverSpace> eh evo me
<SilverSpace> tulifon
<rut> ovo sto se silveru desilo (paste) sumnjam da se ikad ikone na bsd-u desilo :)
<SilverSpace> 271 za uklanjanje ha sad mi hoce maknuti 271 paket
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> koliko se hebem vec sam mogo skinuti iso i ponovo instalirati :)
<SilverSpace> odoh po balavca u skolu :) iso se skida :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace: pejstaj to
<Mmike> ejebemti
<Mmike> UberX pojeftinio, za 25%
<Mmike> :)
<ivoks> sad ce bandic donijeti pravilnik
<ivoks> da se ne smije spustati cijena za taxi usluge
<Mmike> to nije taksi usluga :)
<jelly> ako nije onda im ni dozvole ne trebaju ;-)
<ivoks> je
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> cudno je to sve :D
<ivoks> svi su registrirani za taxi uslugu
<ivoks> moraju biti
<jelly> mozda je to klub privatnih osoba :-)
<Mmike> ivoks: nisu, nit moraju
<Mmike> jer to nije - taxi usluga
<jelly> koji shareaju vozila ponekad
<ivoks> Mmike: ali je, po nasim zakonima
<Mmike> jedino, veli mi lik koji me preksinoc vozio, uber vise nece primit vozaca ako nema firmu ili obrt
<ivoks> i moraju biti registrirani
<ivoks> pa da
<Mmike> prije su primali bez beda
<Mmike> doduse, morao si obrt jer se uberu nije dalo zajebavati sa isplatama doprinosa
<ivoks> i svi ti obrti/firme moraju biti registrirani za taxi djelatnost
<Mmike> prije su i polo primali kao auto
<Mmike> sad vise ne primaju
<Mmike> za prijevoz osoba, ne mora biti taksi
<jelly> al budimo realni, uber je kapitalist koji iskoristava rupe u zakonu gdje god stigne
<Mmike> lik koji nas vozi po partijima, vjencanjima i inome, nije taksi
<Mmike> a ima firmu za prijevoz osoba
<Mmike> ima mali kombek i ima veliki kombek, pa ovisi koliko nas ide
<jelly> Mmike: i kak vas natrpa unutra? :-)
<Mmike> inace, pre dobra brija, nazoves lika, dodje, skupi  nas 8 po cijelom gradu, odveze u bjelovar, mi tamo pijemo i jedemo i smijemo se BotaniCaru kak se sjebo, i onda nas ujutro sve razveze doma
<Mmike> za cca 100-150 kn po osobi
<Mmike> vozio nas na Balaton na festival neki, isto cekao cijelu noc (spavao u kombiju) dok mi izbezumljeni u 8 ujutro nismo rekli da bi doma
<Mmike> ivoks: i tak, ne idem u Bratislavu opce :)
<ivoks> Mmike: dobro za tebe
<Mmike> nista od rent-a-cara i vozikanja
<VjetarSaSunca> hoho, smiješi mi se 200/100 Mbit
<Mmike> ivoks: idem u njemacku :)
<Mmike> 100 mbit uploada
<Mmike> pa 
 * Mmike cries
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: znam da ćeš biti zainteresiran :)
<jelly> ha, firmi doslo do dupeta da imaju jednog i po preostalog sistemca, dali mi povisicu
<Mmike> jelly: oooo
<Mmike> jelly: bravo! :)
<Mmike> jelly: di cemo jest/pit? :)
<ivoks> jelly: \o/ cuga :)
<Mmike> ivoks++ :)
 * jelly trebao sutit
<VjetarSaSunca> \0/ jelly bean
<Mmike> trebao, al' kak nisi - kad se di vidimo? :)
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: striček je rekao za dodatnih (pazi sad!) 37kn (PDV uključen) možete dobiti 200/100
<jelly> HT optika?
<VjetarSaSunca> jelly: da
<jelly> koja je ukupna cijena na mjesec onda?
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: kol'ko ti to onda ispadne ukupno?
<jelly> ovi moji imaju nepovoljne tarife za zaposlenike ali su i dalje najbolja usluga na toj adresi za sad
<VjetarSaSunca> jelly Mmike više ni ja ne znam točno jer mudrijaši nisu poslali ugovor. uglavnom ispod 350kn
<jelly> ihaj
 * jelly ne zeli placat preko 200kn za internet
<jelly> a nemam klince ni zenu ni punicu pa mi telka i jubito ne treba...
<Mmike> tja, da, nije to bas malo
<Mmike> al' nije nit kraj svjeta
<VjetarSaSunca> jelly: mogao sam odabrati 264kn za iskon vdsl 18Mbit, ili 300kn za 60/60Mbit optike
<Mmike> ja sad imam DSL Amisov, 50/10 (iako je to u praksi 30/5, 30/3, kako kad), 210 kuna 
<Mmike> al' nemam nit telefon nit internet
<Mmike> erm, nit telefon nit televizor
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: ovo je isto bez ostalih usluga
<jelly> Mmike: to je ok
<Mmike> amis daje 200/100 internet za 300 kuna, sa full paketom televizije
<Mmike> tamo di ima optike :(
<Mmike> jelly: yup, to je skroz ok
<VjetarSaSunca> pardon!
<VjetarSaSunca> 60/10Mbit
<jelly> "tamo di ima" je kljucna rijec
<VjetarSaSunca> pa su mi rekli da je nadoplata na 100/20 nekih 16kn
<VjetarSaSunca> pa sam rekao da mi to uključe (i danas saznao da nikad nisu uključili)
<jelly> kod mene ima ili b.net ili iskon vdsl ak ocu bar 2-5 Mbps uploada
<VjetarSaSunca> pa mi je striček rekao da li želim za 37kn nadoplate 200/100
<VjetarSaSunca> Å¡to ne bi
<jelly> mozda ce ti radit netflix u HD-u 
<VjetarSaSunca> :)
<VjetarSaSunca> Radi mi HD spojen na komp, da još ne bi plaćao netflix
<jelly> meni je najbitnije da me RDP i VNC i bedaste java konzole ne zezaju
<VjetarSaSunca> pardon na iskon- nije 264, već 220kn
<VjetarSaSunca> ali kak je to na firmu, ti pretporezi se pokolju
<VjetarSaSunca> TV ima neku aplikaciju za gledanje streamanih pirata
<VjetarSaSunca> ali tko bi se s tim zajebavao kad crkne server
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: ja bih ostao na iskonovom VDSLu da su uspjeli progurat više od 18/2Mbit kroz moju paricu
<Mmike> ja da mogu imat pravih 10mbita uploada i ja bi
<Mmike> al' kad nemrem
<Mmike> a optika nece doc jer vipnet ne zeli vise paru ulagat u to
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: al' ovo od tcoma je FTTB, right?
<Mmike> nije FTTH ?
<Mmike> meh, imam sastanak
<Mmike> bbl
<jelly> FTTnebitno
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike:  ne znam o čemu pričaš :)
<jelly> bitno da na _neki_ nacin skrate sugavu paricu i mogu progurati vise
<jelly> dal ce to biti FTTB ili FTTH ili FTTMK 
<VjetarSaSunca> WTF FTTxx?
<jelly> nesto nepristojno na domacem jeziku
<VjetarSaSunca> bome da :)
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: FiberToTheHome vs FiberToTheBuilding
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: valjda onda FTTB, cijela zgrada ima optiku
<VjetarSaSunca> kad su je dovlačili
<VjetarSaSunca> ne znam kak da ja to provjerim :)
<Mmike> pitas ih
<Mmike> mislim da ht actually ima FTTH
<VjetarSaSunca> pa optički kablić su dovuku u stan, bušili zid
<Mmike> da, onda je, vjerojatno, FTTH
<VjetarSaSunca> su dovukli*
<Mmike> imas i FTTP = fiber to the premises :)
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fiber_to_the_x
<VjetarSaSunca> ovo je onda FTTR - Fiber to the Room :)
<Mmike> nema tog :D
<VjetarSaSunca> znam
<VjetarSaSunca> izgubih se na wikiju
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: probušilo mi zid, provelo opički kabel do uređaja u sobicu
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: onda eherentom od tog uređaja do VLAN/VDSL routera, i upiklo se u WAN port
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: koji je to paket koji ti imas?
<Mmike> kaki sad vdsl ruter?
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: jesi li kad vidio ZTE routere za VDSL?
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> kak volim ta 'jel ti znas kaj je' ili 'jesi ti kad vidio' :)
<VjetarSaSunca> jelly: znaš li ti o čemu pričam?
<Mmike> kaj, ak je, onda ce mi on objasnit? :D
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: ja sam vidio takav isti router da vozi vdsl, dapače ovaj moj ima i lampicu DSL :)
<rut> optika - ericcon ili tplink konverter - najobicniji adsl/vdsl ruter za pppoe konekciju 
<rut> tak je kod mene :)
<Mmike> rut: kaj znaci imas dsl ruter koji je upiknut u optikakonverter? 
<jelly> VjetarSaSunca: to bi bijo FTTH, i to je super
<rut> samo ako su ti dali 200/100 onda se nadam da su ti dali i speedport modem jer on jedini ima gigabitne portove .. zte ima 100m tak da ti tih 200 nista ne znaci 
<rut> mmike tak je 
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: samo što u DSL rupicu nije uštekano ništa već je iz Ericsona na kojeg je spojena optika povučen etherenet u WAN port ZTE-a
<jelly> VjetarSaSunca: ne znam napamet koji harver koristimo al nagađam 
<Mmike> rut: znaci, u biti, imas DSL izmedju rutera i optickog-konvertera? konverter 'glumi' dslam ?
<VjetarSaSunca> jelly: onaj okomiti biijeli, made in china :)
<jelly> 100Mbps fiber <-> eth konverteri su jeftinjak, ima ih na dx.com i drugdje
<rut> ma modem ko modem . moze dsl/vsdl .. samo ti je potreban za pppoe
<Mmike> imam linksys
<Mmike> on ima pppoe
<Mmike> al' nema dsl
<jelly> i onda CPE ne mora opce biti DSL capable
<Mmike> ima ethernet
<Mmike> ima, stovise, 3 segmenta, wlan/lan/wifi :)
<rut> skupo im valjda dati za neki posteni komad hardvera pa daju takve gluposti .. pogotovo kad ti dadu 200/100 a modem ZTE je 100M max :)
<Mmike> vish, to je zanimljivo, linksys ima 100mbitne portove :D :D :D
<rut> ZTE 931VII
<VjetarSaSunca> rut: budu dali nešto što vozi 200/100 ne brini
<jelly> VjetarSaSunca: al ti vjerojatno imas 1Gbps konverter i to onaj sa jednom niti za tx+rx, brijem, ili ipak dolaze dvije niti?
<rut> pa speedport .. on jedini ima gigabitne portove 
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: kak se zove taj pakete kaj imas? to je 350 kuna bez PDVa, right?
<jelly> rut: pa i da je 100/100 je ok :-)
<VjetarSaSunca> mmike čekaj da pogledam
<rut> jelly ma OK je naravno . ja imam 100/30 
<Mmike> ma i 100/50 je ok, ne budimo halapljivi
<rut> i neznam sto bi sa tim vise :)
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: https://www.hrvatskitelekom.hr/optika
<VjetarSaSunca> ultramax net
<VjetarSaSunca> jebem ti telekom
<VjetarSaSunca> krivo
<VjetarSaSunca> ovo je ponuda za privatne korisnike
<Mmike> da, pise tamo 220+30 = 250kuna
<Mmike> za 200/100
<Mmike> pa to je jako jebacki
<rut> ja sam imam ovu magentu 1 sto reklamiraju .. 3 mobitela .. optika tel maxtv ~750kn
<VjetarSaSunca> https://www.hrvatskitelekom.hr/poslovni/smart-office
<VjetarSaSunca> Superfast 100
<VjetarSaSunca> 309kn uz obvezu na 2 godine
<VjetarSaSunca> s time da sam se ja s njima oženio samo na godinu dana pa plaćam zericu više
<VjetarSaSunca> i rekao sam im da mi ne treba telefonska linija
<VjetarSaSunca> i dakle za dodatnih 37kn imam 200/100
<VjetarSaSunca> *Prikazane cijene uključuju PDV.
<rut> jelly jedna nit .. sve kroz 1 pici .. 
<VjetarSaSunca> jelly: kako kaže rut , sve piči kroz jednu nit
 * BotaniCar bi opet svatove delal , nakon koliko godina se smije repriza raditi ? Bas ste mi lijepi i veseli bili :)
<jelly> lipicki studenac pili
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: cek, ja one ultramax pakete nemrem uzet prek firme?
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: za firme imaš superfsat opcije, vidi gore
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: dal' to znaci da nemrem uzet ultramax prek firme?
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: vjerojatno ne
<SilverSpace> evo sad sve radi :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace: kak si popravio?
<SilverSpace> ponovno instalirao 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: kaj, instaliral si MacOS ?
<Mmike> rotfl :D
<BotaniCar> lele
<SilverSpace> ubuntu
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> kita mis ne radi 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: pa zakaj, nije ti u prethodnoj instalaciji pokazao koliko je smecav ? Ako vec mora linux, probaj nesto posteno, kao centos </troll>
<ivoks> kak ti mis ne radi?
<Mmike> kita mu ne radi
<Mmike> godine su to
<Mmike> :)
<BotaniCar> :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> http://assets.sbnation.com/assets/1074301/Valve_Handbook_LowRes.pdf # VALVE JE ZABAVNIJA FIRMA NEGO SAM MISLIO
<BotaniCar> opet capsam .. 
<SilverSpace> RAT 5 se mora konfigurirati 
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: da, nemre, ultramax je samo za privatne osobe... doduse, moram vidjet s knjigovodstvom dal' smijem placat k'o firma racun koji je za mene privatno
<jelly> kaj ono firma ukupno placa, bruto I ili bruto II?
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: brijem da račun mora bit izdan na firmu
<Mmike> jelly: bruto II
<jelly> ^%@$ isplatne liste na kojima bruto II uopce ne pise
<Mmike> brutoII je ukupni iznos koji je firma potrosila na tebe, znaci tvoja plata plus sva davanja
<jelly> fsvo sva :-)
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: a ima neka fora da se moze asignacija raditi za neke stvari nekako
<VjetarSaSunca> jelly: pa nitko ne iskazuje bruto II na isplatnim listama
<jelly> VjetarSaSunca: sto je steta, iskreno govoreci, jer ne znas koliko vrijedis poslodavcu 
<Mmike> jelly: kak ne, pa mora ti pisat
<VjetarSaSunca> jelly: ma znaš, imaš tih kalkulatora po neu
<jelly> pise samo bruto I
<Mmike> brutoI su ti mirovinsko + porez na dohodak
<jelly> (ok, i neto i ino)
<Mmike> a brutoII ti je jos i zdravstveno
 * jelly bi bruto II na ruke
<Mmike> otvori doo
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: a kaj je s izdavanjima na plaću?
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: sto su 'izdavanja na placu'?
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: imaš izdavanja iz plaće i na plaću
<Mmike> nemas :)
<Mmike> imas porez na dohodak, i obavezno mirovinsko/zdravstveno :)
<VjetarSaSunca> jeje nemaš. Ti buš mi rekel
<jelly> Mmike: hocu prvo vidit koliko bi taj doo morao stvarno placati  :-)
<VjetarSaSunca> a teta koja 30 godina radi plaće u ini veli da ima :p
<Mmike> teta koristi socijalisticku terminologiju
<Mmike> kajjaznam kaj to njoj znaci
<Mmike> ugl, imas li platu od, serem sad, 10k kuna
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: poslodavac nije obavezan sve prinose državi za radnika staviti na platnu listu
<Mmike> na tih 10k kuna platis 12% poreza na dobit do mislim 7k kuna, i onda jos 20% na razliku do 10k
<Mmike> to je porez na dohodak
<Mmike> imas vjerojatnjo i neki odbitak, nemam pojma kak se to tocno racuna
<VjetarSaSunca> recimo MIO I MIO II idu iz plaće
<Mmike> mislim da je to fixno 2500 kuna
<Mmike> pa onda nije 10k kuna osnovica nego 7500
<jelly> VjetarSaSunca: da, i onda ispada da imam bruto I u ugovoru i na platnoj listi, i ne vidim koliko stvarno kostam firmu svaki mjesec
<VjetarSaSunca> jelly: pa to znamo i ti i ja, ali Mmike se kao i obično pravi fresh
<hrvojem> Mmike: u bruto II su ti jos doplate za zastitu na radu i zaposljavanje koliko se sjecam
<Mmike> nis se ja ne pravim fres
<Mmike> sasvim je jasno 
<Mmike> ti filozofiras sa 'iz place i na placu'
<Mmike> bruto1 = plata + porez na dohodak + mirovinsko
<hrvojem> erm nije
<Mmike> bruto2 = zdravstveno (plus zastita na radu i zaposljavanje, k'o sto veli Percona-lad)
<hrvojem> eh da
<hrvojem> je je -^
<VjetarSaSunca> e vidiš Mmike , zaštitu na radu, invalide i ina sranja ne buš vidjel na gro platnih lista
<jelly> recimo, kalkulator na moj-posao veli da u Bruto 2 idu: Doprinos za zdravstveno osiguranje 15.00% Doprinosi na plaću za Zapošljavanje 1,70% Doprinosi na plaću u slučaju ozljede na radu 0,50%
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: to opce nije sporno u nasoj diskusiji
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: a to bi jelly htio na listi :)
<Mmike> a znam da bi
<Mmike> jelly: uzmi neto iznos koji dobis na ruke/tekuci, i unesi ga u kalkulator placa neki, pa ces tamo vidjeti bruto1/bruto2
<Mmike> usporedi bruto1 s platnom listom
<Mmike> pa ak odgovara (a moralo bi), onda znas i koliki ti je jos dodatak
<Mmike> u principu ti je zdravstveno isti iznos k'o mirovinsko
<VjetarSaSunca> jelly: samo izostavi iznos prijevoza
<Mmike> e, da, prijevoz isostavi
<Mmike> to je neoporezivo :)
<jelly> imam bruto 1 na listi, budem dodao (15 + 1.7 + .5)% na to
<Mmike> da, al'
<Mmike> ne tak :D
<jelly> tocno tak racuna https://www.moj-posao.net/Kalkulator-Placa/
<Mmike> aha, da
<Mmike> na bruto, ne na neto
<Mmike> ok ok
<jelly> zdravstveno je 15% od bruto 1
<jelly> itd
<jelly> jebes neto
<Mmike> jebes
<Mmike> idem u novi zagreb
<jelly> da ljudi znaju koliko poslodavac stvarno njima daje i da sami placaju poreze, prireze, osiguranja i simte tamte malo bi drukcije razmisljali
<Mmike> dat auto prat i nac skrovito mjesto za radit
<Mmike> jelly: precisely
<Mmike> frend dogovorio neki posao
<Mmike> bez posla je i to sve
<jelly> i zdravstveni i mirovinski sustav bi se raspao odmah :-)
<Mmike> i sad kao fus lijevo desno
<Mmike> dogovori lik 3k kuna 
<Mmike> i dobije na ruke 1200
<Mmike> i lud je
<Mmike> kao kak
<Mmike> i pita mene dal 'bi ja to mogo na firmu
<jelly> kaj, ugovor o djelu
<Mmike> a reko, nebi bas, al' za jedan-dva puta mogu
<Mmike> al' reko, moram ti 20% uzet, toliko mi je porez na dobit, i jos 12% za dizanje dobiti (porez na dohodak, jel)
<Mmike> ovaj lud opet
<Mmike> da kao kako
<Mmike> da su to njegovi novci
<Mmike> da on oce to sve
<jelly> ^^ to treba u 8. razredu osnovne ucit djecu
<Mmike> da, ekipa ne kuzi
<Mmike> ja sam isto tak bio debil, sjecam se
<Mmike> dosao u Zagrebacku pivovaru neki Informix popravljat tamo
<jelly> niko to ne kuzi osim teta koje obracunavaju place 
<Mmike> i kao, dogovorili se mi 5k kuna
<Mmike> i pita mene lik tko placa doprinose, kao, kak cemo ugovor slozit
<Mmike> reko, ne zanima to mene nista, ja hocu 5k kuna na ruke, a koliko to vas ekstra kosta to nije moj problem
<Mmike> a veli lik 'lol - to itekako je tvoj problem :D'
<Mmike> zato je lakse imati firmu/obrt - ispostavis racun i dodas pdv gore
<Mmike> i znas tocno koliko si dobio
<Mmike> a poslije na kraju obracunskog razdoblja das drzavi sto ju ide
<jelly> i printas i stambiljas svaki racun sa [ LIKVIDIRANO ]? :-)
<jelly> ok, to radi onaj kojem si prodao, sorry
<VjetarSaSunca> jelly: :) Ima doskočica za zo
<VjetarSaSunca> za to*
<Mmike> kazes 'necu, idem u zatvor, strajkam gladju'
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: ideš mi u kvart?
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: idem u zaprudje, da
<VjetarSaSunca> cuga ?
<Mmike> moglo bi
<Mmike> aj ostavim auto pa se javim, moram vidjet jel moram cinder neki zavrsit odmah ili ne
<VjetarSaSunca> oki, broj imaš?
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: 
<VjetarSaSunca> Riješio sam se Iskona.
<VjetarSaSunca> Pa jebemu za svaki kpalac moraš vuć nekog za rukav
<VjetarSaSunca> poslao sam zahjev za raskid ugovora 21.4. na njihov zahtjev da to mora biti postpis pečat, jer eto moja riječ mail nije dovoljno
<VjetarSaSunca> i zovem danas i pitam u kojoj je to fazi
<VjetarSaSunca> I kao veli hostesa, ne znam moram proslijediti blabla
<VjetarSaSunca> i zove nakon 10 minuta, i kaže ja prvovjerila, blabla eto od 29.4 će vam biti raskinut ugovor
<VjetarSaSunca> da nisam zvao bili bi još uvijek zaručeni
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: xxxx6663 ?
<VjetarSaSunca> yup
<Mmike> k
<jelly> VjetarSaSunca: debilno... btw faks vrijedi kao sluzbeni dokument u ovoj drzavi, ak faksiras sa tim potpisom i pecatom to se mora racunat
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: xx2232 ili xxx3051
<VjetarSaSunca> jelly: ma nemam ni telefonsku liniju ni modem ni fax
<jelly> odes u prvu postu i faksiras od tamo :-\
<VjetarSaSunca> jelly: glavno da Iskon ima politiku, "Primitkom ovog maila ste pristali na ugovorne uvjete"
<VjetarSaSunca> jelly: i to kaj veliš
<jelly> to sa mailom je bullshit koji ne drzi zakonsku vodu
<jelly> afaik
<VjetarSaSunca> jelly: ma znam da zakonski ne drži nitša, ali eto, oni se toga drže
<jelly> ali potvrda telefonom odnedavno drzi 
<VjetarSaSunca> a za raskid traže pečat i potpis
<jelly> VjetarSaSunca: ak imas negdje taj mail di pise tako, javi, trazit cu da promijene
<VjetarSaSunca> jelly: bogu hvala ne mora biti faksiran
<jelly> to je bas FUD
<VjetarSaSunca> tko još koristi fax mašine
<VjetarSaSunca> kaj je ovo grunulo???
<jelly> 6 sekundi razlike
<VjetarSaSunca> opet se neko igra u toplani
<jelly> otkad si napisao na ircu do kad je doslo do tu :-)
<VjetarSaSunca> ;-)
<jelly> irc - brzi od zvuka
<BotaniCar> Gnome maps, sad sam sve vidiJo 
<Mmike> ubuntu	yakkety	amd64	default	20160426_03:49
<Mmike> ubuntu	yakkety	arm64	default	20160426_03:49
<Mmike> ubuntu	yakkety	armhf	default	20160426_03:49
<Mmike> novi ubuntu :D
<jelly> yakkety yak?
<jelly> zar se to ne pise sa jednim k
<jelly> hmm, poslao sam tetki u GSKG podatke da promijeni ime na racunima, i sad sam dobio racun samo za KN,NUV na moje ime
<BotaniCar> cek, kaj si jos trebao dobiti na racunu ?
<jelly> na agregiranom racunu dobis: cistocu, vodu (za prethodni mjesec), kn/nuv, pricuvu ako je kod gskg
<BotaniCar> da, moj ima manje stavki jer pricuvu imamo izdvojeno. Mozda ti je gospoja ucinila uslugi i trajno te uklonila iz tog dijela matrixa. Ionako, nije da pijes vodu dok ima piva, pa nek' vode cuva onaj kome trebaju! 
<jelly> vidjet cemo dal ce ostalo stici posebno
<SilverSpace> jah
<SilverSpace> http://kim.com/
<BotaniCar> https://youtu.be/u1WSs9B4H5s
<datase> YouTube: Guam Tip Over and Capsize.flv - 0:02:49 - 84833 views - 120 likes / 6 dislikes
<BotaniCar> Ovo je tuzan dan, odlazi sator iz Sav(s)ke 
<dodobas> que? koji sator ?
<hrvojem> BotaniCar: jel tebi trusty nudio upgrade na xenial ili na wily nekidan?
<hrvojem> jer meni nudi samo na wily kad probam do-release-upgrade, tako da si mozda zbog toga na njemu zaglavio
<hrvojem> tj. ne nudi mi nista ako je samo LTS ukljucen
<BotaniCar> hrvojem: notifikacija koju sam dobio je bila korektna, da ce me lansirati na 16-icu. 
<hrvojem> onda nist :)
<hrvojem> Mmike: jel ne treba ovdje bit i xenial? http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release-lts 
<hrvojem> ivoks: -^
<hrvojem> jer ovdje je: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release
<hrvojem> i zato upgrade radi samo ako je -d na kraju
<hrvojem> tj do-release-upgrade ne vidi xenial, ako nije -d na kraju
<jelly> nisu jos slozili official do-release-upgrade valjda
<jelly> bilo je dosta ruznih poruka kad sam to neki dan radio na laptopu
<hrvojem> ah
<hrvojem> budem pricekao, nije da mi se zuri :)
<hrvojem> thanks
<ivoks> ne ne
<ivoks> nije to bas tako :)
<ivoks> cek da nadjem link sa sluzbenim izrazima
<ivoks> u principu, ne nudi se LTS->LTS upgrade za servere prije 16.04.1
<ivoks> tako je bilo i sa 14.04.1
<jelly> a za laptope?
<hrvojem> kak ne? zasto su onda verzije tamo?
<ivoks> jelly: za desktop je drugacije
<ivoks> cek da nadjem
<jelly> pa, ne izgleda drugacije, isto ga jos nema
<jelly> tj. sad vise ne znam, nemam vise 14.04 :-)
<hrvojem> mislim da je isti do-release-upgrade i da provjerava isti link
<ivoks> kada pokrenes graficki update-manager, on se pokrene sa --desktop
<ivoks> ako se dobro sjecam
<hrvojem> razlika je samo sta je u /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<ivoks> A device running Ubuntu 14.04 LTS will only tell you there is a new Ubuntu update after the first point release goes live. In Xenial’s case that’s July.
<ivoks> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/04/how-to-upgrade-ubuntu-14-04-to-ubuntu-16-04-lts
<ivoks> nije sluzbeno, al eto
<ivoks> mozda isto vrijedi i za desktop
<ivoks> na desktopu koristim svaku verziju
<Mmike> nema upgradea na 16.04 dok ne izadje 16.04.01
<Mmike> hrvojem: ^^
<Mmike> k'o sto su ti vec svi rekli :)
<Mmike> ak osh upgrade, potjeraj doo-releas-eupgrade sa -d (aka --develop)
<Mmike> sjedim u centru grada
<Mmike> cekam dite i zenu
<Mmike> i tmobile nema 3g tu
<Mmike> pa jebote
<jelly> to je ok, LTS u 7. mjesecu i basta
<SilverSpace> uzas ova Angelinu Jolie ce uskoro umreti ima samo 35kg
<SilverSpace> jah
<jelly> sto da koristim za mail2sms za nagios, a da je jeftino i za malu kolicinu alerta mjesecno?
<Mmike> ne ide na 38951tvojbroj@vip.hr ?
<jelly> nemam @vip.hr vise :-)
<jelly> firma presla prije xy godina na t-mobile kad nas je kupilo
<Mmike> valjda i tmobile ima nesto slicno
<jelly> nema
<Mmike> KDE radi 10-12 dana, nakon toga pocinju artefakti :)
<Mmike> jelly, onda probaj clickatel.com
<Mmike> imas i infobip
<Mmike> oni imaju slicnu uslugu isto
<jelly> da, gledam infobip ali nigdje cjenik
<jelly> jebemti responsive design i beskorisne web stranice
<SilverSpace> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2016/04/unity-launcher.gif
<SilverSpace> fora ‘Minimise on Click’
<SilverSpace> email clientemail client > https://nylas.com/
<jelly> oh dear, izmislili su svoj sync protocol
<jelly> al lijepo izgleda
<jelly> aplikacija, ne protokol
<jelly> > Because the sync engine is open source, you can actually run it yourself! # da ga ne bi dao vama, majstori?!
 * jelly pun kufer SaaSa
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> > Priključak za toplu vodu – omogućava priključenje mašine na dovod tople vode (npr. toplovod ili solarno zagrejane vode) temperature do 600 C čime se postiže značajna ušteda električne energije
<jelly> jel ovi srbi dobijaju toplu vodu iz termoelektrane ili sta
 * jelly traži perilicu u koju ide i topla voda, kad već plaća bezobraznu cifru za toplanu i vodu da se bar iskoristi
<CrazyLemon> nima smisla switchat na nylas uskoro ukidajo free service
<SilverSpace> LN
<SilverSpace> dosta za danas
<jelly> bolje sylan
#ubuntu-hr 2016-04-27
<vileni> http://www.dailydot.com/politics/amazon-mexican-voting-records/
<BotaniCar> jelly: nisam nikad cuo za weshmashian-u koja ima zaseban prikljucek za pred-grijanu vodu, kaj ne bi mogao spojiti toplovod i na standardni priklucak? Ono, grijac bu imal manje posla kak god okrenes.
<BotaniCar> "<Mmike> ne ide na 38951tvojbroj@vip.hr ?" Mmike kaj kaj, imam ja vip, do tell 
<Mmike> daj mi broj
<Mmike> da ti pokazem trik sa while petljom u bashu :D
<BotaniCar> msg :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: vish, to je zanimljivo (s perilicom) - 101 put sam se pitao zakaj nebi spojio masinu na bojler, pogotovo plinski. Kad god sam nekog pitao svi su rekli - ne ne, to se ne radi, mora na hladnu vodu, a nikad mi nije bilo jasno zasto.
<Mmike> Mislim da je to zato sto masina sama kontrolira kak ce prat, pa racuna na hladnu vodu da moze imati hladno pranje.
<BotaniCar> pa ni meni, jedina je razlika sto je topla voda predzagrijana, a grijac grije dok ne dosegne X celzijanera, nema neku pametnu logiku nutra nego bimetal ili takneki kurac
<Mmike> Plus, ako spojis masinu na elektricni bojler, ova ce ti povuc tople vode, a mislim da je efikasnije da si ona sama zgrije vodu, nego da ti uzme 5-10 litara vode iz bojlera.
<Mmike> mislim da ima temperaturni senzor, bimetali su demode these days :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: al', velim, bed je i hladno pranje
<BotaniCar> Mmike: meni nije bila na umu efikasnost iskoristenja energije kojom se grijala voda, vec samo to da bi htio da mi se ves brze opere 
<BotaniCar> E, da, nemosh prat na 30 ako ti je ulaz na 55
<BotaniCar> OK, treba nam masina s dva prikljucka ipak !
<jelly> BotaniCar: ili mjesalica sa temperaturom
<jelly> kad imas toplu vodu iz toplane trosit i onih 1kW na grijanje strujom je grijeh
<Mmike> Super
<Mmike> Idem, jel', kod customera slijedeci tjedan
<Mmike> i sad, dobio sam neku dokumentaciju
<Mmike> 280 stranica
<ivoks> i kaj ti nije jasno
<Mmike> RFQ
<Mmike> pa koji kufer?
<ivoks> bar si nes dobio :)
<Mmike> aha, 20 stranica
<Mmike> google se sjebo :D
<Mmike> ivoks: pa, da sam dobio 200 stranica copy/pasteanog 'juju status' outputa, onda u pizdu mater :)
 * Mmike nece nikad zaboravit siemens i 200+ kusur strana dokumentacije koju je netko na silu preveo s njemackog na engleski, u kojem nema niti jednog grafa/dijagrama, ima sveskup 10 tablica i ima tristotrilijardi slova sitno naguranih
<Mmike> I dalje se nekad budim u znoju
<jelly> BotaniCar: neki vele da ispiranje treba biti sa hladnom, sto je u slucaju problem
<jelly> tom tom tom
<Mmike> jelly: e, to!
<Mmike> bravo!
<Mmike> omeksivac ide u ladnu vodu
<SilverSpace> jutro
<nicols> jutro!
<Mmike> https://tech.slashdot.org/story/16/04/26/1542218/mitsubishi-weve-been-cheating-on-fuel-tests-for-25-years
<Mmike> pih
<Mmike> lazi 
<Mmike> jos malo pa ce rec i da mazda ne valja
<nicols> pa neće puno lagat :)
<Mmike> ima netko neku alternativu za squid?
<BotaniCar> Siguran sam da ima omeksivaca koji su indiferentni na temperauru ;) I, iznimno me veseli sto si svi na ovom kanalu znaju oprati gace. 
<Mmike> caching proxy, al' manji neki
<nicols> squid je zakon
<BotaniCar> Fakat, kaj moze bit' manje od lignje ? 
<nicols> jel još nekom ide ovo na jetra: Signature by key XXXXXXXXX uses weak digest algorithm (SHA1)
<SilverSpace> ovaj piton skroz sjeban u 16.4
<BotaniCar> 128K	/usr/share/squid /etc/squid/ 172K
<BotaniCar> pih
<nicols> opao sam na guzicu! instalirao ja network manager nakon 100 godina i veli on "br0 connected"
<nicols> ali ne stalno :D
<nicols> kako mu dođe :D
<nicols> čak i iskaću "tun0 connected" kad se spojim openvpn-om, a nisam niš konfigurirao kroz nm
<BotaniCar> http://jebo.me/pas/5v@raw # DoktorVitz
<BotaniCar> nicols: instalirao si i onaj nm-openvpn kurac ? 
<jelly> nicols: ne, to se desava samo u testing i unstable
<jelly> (apt)
<CrazyLemon> i na 16.04 :/
<jelly> eeee, to je zato sto ubuntuovci ne gledaju sto importaju
<jelly> nego u djuture sve sto debian testing ima, pa se ti druze snadji
<jelly> gnjavit vlasnika repozitorija da popravi, nema druge
<nicols> BotaniCar: nisam
<nicols> jelly: na što konkretno misliš?
<Mmike> nicols: to je 16.04?
<jelly> nicols: na "Signature by key XXXXXXXXX uses weak digest algorithm (SHA1)" koji neces dobiti za repozitorij od distribucije, nego samo za neke cudne repozitorije
<nicols> ofkors
<nicols> imam ga za guglo, virtualbox, mixx, i takve gluposti
<nicols> da, 16.04
<nicols> svi se žale na te ključeve, odgovor je: "to tako mora bit" :)
<ivoks> http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~cjwatson/blog/re-signing-ppas.html
<ivoks> http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~cjwatson/blog/no-more-hash-sum-mismatch-errors.html
<Mmike> nicols: zale se oni koji ne kuze o cem se radi :)
<jelly> nicols: tu provjeru je debian dodao relativno nedavno, mozda mjesec-dva, slobodno krivi canonical sto pod mus moraju imat najnajnoviji apt 
<obruT> SilverSpace: sto ne valja s pitonom ?
<ivoks> mozda je to i nas problem
<ivoks> jer nismo popravili skripte za syncanje
<ivoks> There will still be some people who won’t yet benefit from this. debmirror doesn’t support by-hash yet; apt-cacher-ng only supports it as of xenial, although there’s an easy configuration workaround. Full archive mirrors must make sure that they put new by-hash files in place before new InRelease files (I just fixed our recommended two-stage sync script to do this; ubumirror still needs some work; D
<ivoks> ebian’s ftpsync is almost correct but needs a tweak for its handling of translation files, which I’ve sent to its maintainers). Other mirrors and proxies that have specific handling of the repository format may need similar changes.
<jelly> vec sam dvaput primijetio da hr mirror nema fajlove koji pisu u Packages
<jelly> tak da.. to nije jedini problem sa skriptama za syncanje
<jelly> ili hr mirror ne koristi najnovije
<Mmike> jelly: to si nesh krivo ti zabrijao
<Mmike> jelly: bar ono zadnje kaj si pejstao
<ivoks> ne nuzno
<ivoks> u development verzijama je to dosta cesto
<ivoks> jer se cesto upload desava za vrijeme synca
<Mmike> mysql-common si trazio sa hr mirrora, a isti nije bio tamo - al u Packages nije nit pisalo da je tamo, tj, je, ali stara verzija
<Mmike> bas sam provjeravao kad je jelly to pejstao
<Mmike> trazio je mysql-common_5.5.49 sa hr repoa, iako je u Packaes sa hr repoa pisalo da je u hr repoima 5.5.35
<Mmike> 5.5.49 je apt trebao dovlaciti sa security.ubuntu.whatnot
<ivoks> security postoji i na nasem mirroru
<Mmike> bio je bed nakon sto smo upgrade napravili na 14.04 kad sam ja sjebao s permissionima pa se neke stvari nisu rsyncale, al' to je ivoks popravio jos onda
<nicols> bbl
<nicols> vidim da su maintaineri polago počeli resign-at svoje repozitorije :)
<dodobas> F5
<Mmike> mater
<Mmike> kak da instaliam novi locale na server? dpkg-reconfigure locales mi samo prodje kroz instalirane i veli 'all up to date'
<dodobas> slusam ja podcast... prica lik iz microsofta o nekom njihovim SaaS proizvodu za skupljanje/publishing evenata
<dodobas> kao... mi smo 'all for standards' .. koristimo AMPQ ... razvijamo na trzistu... bla bla
<Mmike> locale-gen, konju
<dodobas> i onda mu izleti ... americka vlada je odlucila da ce AMPQ biti standard koji se 'mora' koristiti ako se radi ne ugovorima za vladu
<dodobas> :) :) :)
<BotaniCar> dodobas: nije mu to izletilo nego je nasao prostora da ti da smjernicu , a ne povrijedi NDA 
<BotaniCar> Elem, powershell prihvaca nardbu koja u sebi ima HR znakove, ali ako je HR znak u skripti onda imas problem :)
<dodobas> BotaniCar: zelen sam ja za te korporativne spike :)
<Vjetar> iju
<Vjetar> "Pošaljite FINA certifikat i lozinku našim partnerima radi konfiguracije uređaja"
<Vjetar> pa jebemu
<Vjetar> da lijepim plakate s tim podacima možda? manji je sigurnosni propust.
<BotaniCar> Početkom godine je relativno mala, i široj publici nepoznata, analitičarska tvrtka Global Equities Research objavila istraživanje o broju otkaza koji će biti podijeljeni ove godine u velikim IT tvrtkama, i došla do lijepe brojke od 330.000. 
<dodobas> BotaniCar: was? na kojem trzistu ?
<BotaniCar> dodobas: globalno, rekao bih ( nas to ne dira, tu fali ljudi ) https://www.thelayoff.com/t/FFbUNu9
<hrvojem> BotaniCar: pa samo ce intel nekih 12k ljudi otpustit do kraja godine
<Mmike> hrvojem: imas ti neku demo/test sql bazu, recimo neki ERP koji ima kupce, prodavatelje, partnere, artikle, racune, mozda koju otpremnicu/medjuskladisnicu, prodajna mjesta, adrese, sifre, skladista, cuda? :)
<hrvojem> ne :)
<BotaniCar> hrvojem: ova studija prati samo 12 kompanija ! 
<hrvojem> bilo mi lijeno kliknut na link 
<BotaniCar> ++
<Mmike> glad
<Mmike> velika glad
<SilverSpace> jebo carinu kad mi n 26$ oce puknut carinu :)
<SilverSpace> sluske jos nisu dosle
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jesu tebi stigle?
<SilverSpace> slusalice
<Mmike> SilverSpace: jok
<BotaniCar> Pardon my French: https://scontent-frt3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/13087801_10154129588988844_3018758071556502441_n.jpg?oh=adbb8e47a2e08f129bc2cc2f67c9f92d&oe=579D29F2
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: uvali im karinu ! :) 
<BotaniCar> Redhatovci su poceli gadno spamati s pozivima na seminare ovih dana :) ivoks jel i oni otpustaju/pada margina profita ? :) Kaj hoce od mene,nemam para ? :)
<Mmike> imam goluba
<Mmike> nekud
<Mmike> pod krovom ili di vec
<Mmike> guguce SATIMA
<Mmike> a ja nemam pusku
<Vjetar> "Isprike za informaciju o lozinci. Lozinku za sada nemojte poslati, nego pričekajte kontakt kolega"
<ivoks> BotaniCar: ne znam, ali mislim da su postali preveliki
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ne ubijaj zivotinje :)
<ivoks> BotaniCar: pa su se malo pogubili oko prioriteta, izgubili fokus
<ivoks> kad bi te netko pitao sto RedHat danas radi, sto bi mu odgovorio
<SilverSpace> Mmike: hm kak su vileni stigle jos pred tjedan danaa :)
<ivoks> pa se isto pitaj za Microsoft, Canonical, HP, Dell
<ivoks> to ce ti vise manje reci u kakvom je stanju firma
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: oce naplatiti na 182kn carinu :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace: on ima vezu neku nekud
<Mmike> SilverSpace: cek, to ti za sluske oce carinu?
<ivoks> al mozda sam u krivu
<ivoks> iznenadjuje me sto je HP jos uvijek ziv
<BotaniCar> ivoks: tocno tako to i ja gledam. Samo oovih 5 poziva na seminare koje su mi poslali pokrivaju pet potpuno razlicitih industrija. 
<ivoks> tako neorganizirana firma... pa to nisam nigdje vidio :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ne za jedan paket od pola kile tezine 
<BotaniCar> Koji HP ? Onaj koji se sad sastoji od dva HP-a ? :D
<ivoks> ti mater
<ivoks> http://www.hp.com/
<ivoks> pa oni sad i satove prodaju
<ivoks> i pretpostavljam majice i salove?
<BotaniCar> Ahahahahaha, placem 
<ivoks> to su neke modne slike
<BotaniCar> Nego, jelly, nisi se nikad hvalio da imas i filmske uratke iza sebe ( i kosu ) :) https://scontent-frt3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpt1/v/t1.0-9/13043290_1015095165193855_8283162533316519325_n.jpg?oh=7f709549821e21f89d86c3fe0a848139&oe=57A31930
<ivoks> http://engineeredby.hp.com/boutique/us/en/index.html
<ivoks> pa dajte me nemojte jeb...
<obruT> BotaniCar: :) bas sam nedavno ponovo gledo :)
<BotaniCar> ivoks: oni su se tak' jako pogubili da je to zalosno
<BotaniCar> obruT:  :) 
<BotaniCar> ivoks: a jesi skuzio cijenu satova ? Kupis sat nekog pravog brenda za 700$ :)
<BotaniCar> I jos ujebu konektor punjaca da bude nestandardni *slowclap*
<ivoks> BotaniCar: ma nisam gledao
<ivoks> BotaniCar: ucinilo mi se kao naslovnica glorije, pa sam ugasio prozor
<BotaniCar> ivoks: pametan si couk, ni nemoj 
<ivoks> http://www.tagheuerconnected.com/
<ivoks> jedini smartwatch koji bi danas kupio
<ivoks> iako mi ni on nije nesto
<ivoks> tak su mi ruzni s tim ravnim ekranima
<BotaniCar> Eh, ja nisam ta cjenovna kla$a
<BotaniCar> kad smo kod cijena, ima tko ubuntu tablet jeftinije od cijene s weba ? :) Trebam novi tablet i skrt sam :) 
<ivoks> a za sta ti treba tablet?
<BotaniCar> Offsite rad ( remoteanje okolo, napisati par rijeci teksta), zadovoljavanje djetetovih niskih strasti ( crtici) i povremeno gledanje filmova u krevetu. 
<ivoks> da, valjda bi za to bio ok
<ivoks> jer to je nova platforma :)
<BotaniCar> Ja rado podrzavam nove stvari, nije mi bed biti mulac ( early adoptor) ako mislim da nesto ima buducnost. 
<BotaniCar> Da nije mjesec kad moram i gume i sto sranja kupiti, kupio bi ga prek weba
<ivoks> ja ti nemam nista jetfinije :)
<BotaniCar> Ma, zajebavao sam u nadi da ce netko reci da ga vec ima i da je nezadovoljan, te da prodaje samo da ga se rijesi :)
<ivoks> http://www.tagheuerconnected.com/images/ic_eternity.png?h=8762c4c9
<ivoks> koliko je pravi sat ljepsi
<ivoks> neusporedivo
<ivoks> da ne govorim o tome sto je pravi carrera spomenik ljudskoj preciznosti
<ivoks> doduse, sat je netocan, ali covjek za sad ne moze napraviti bolji mehanicki sat
<BotaniCar> bar ti ga ne moze haknut' svaki mulac bilo gdje na planeti. Sad si me sjetio sto se desilo atomskom satu u onoj americkoj podmornickoj bazi :)
<ivoks> a i mozes ga poslije prodati
<ivoks> ne gubi vrijednost
<ivoks> samo dobija
<ivoks> jer ima safir ili dijamant u sebi
<ivoks> uglavnom safire imaju :)
<BotaniCar> #askSanader
<ivoks> ili rubin
<ivoks> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/0/00/Chinese_movement_escapement_and_jewels.jpg
<BotaniCar> Jesu to oni isti kinezi "koji ni plasticnu barbiku ne mogu napraviti , a da ima sve dijelove" :) 
<Mmike> https://www.facebook.com/315768558595715/videos/524126254426610/
<Mmike> ma nemoj me :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: si se cul s nixom kaj ? 
<Mmike> upravo
<Mmike> operirano mu dete
<Mmike> krajnike izvadili
<Mmike> veli da je ok sve
<Mmike> nixhr_: ping
<BotaniCar> veli mi kit sad da su Tomu operirali krajnike, a usput su mu izvadili zub. Nisam siguran da li su mi suze u ocima od smijeha ili samo suze 
<ivoks> pa krajnici su zubi
 * BotaniCar je sad siguran da su suze od smijeha :)
<Mmike> ivoks: kutnjaci bi bili zubi :)
<BotaniCar> Dobro da mu nisu napravili generalku na autu, tamo imamo krajnike :)
<ivoks> Mmike: da. krajnici je sprska rijec za kutnjake
<ivoks> tak da...
<ivoks> ili, hm
<ivoks> cini se da sam u krivu
<ivoks> mandule!
<ivoks> a jebte... tak reci onda
<ivoks> mandule
<Mmike> krajnici, jeboga ti :)
<Mmike> kakve fakin mandule :)
<Mmike> tko veli mandule, osim austrougarskih baka :)
<Mmike> https://bs.wikipedia.org/wiki/Krajnici#/media/File:Tonsillectomy_tonsils.JPEG
<ivoks> tak su mene naucili
<Mmike> e, pa
<ivoks> bs
<Mmike> super je ovo, taman za prije rucka
<ivoks> bosanski
<Mmike> to je bullshit wikipedia :D
<ivoks> hah
<ivoks> veli da je nasa rijec tonzile
<ivoks> https://hr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tonzile
<ivoks> to je samo prihvacanje engleske rijeci
<BotaniCar> Mmike: i mene su doma naucili na mandule
<Mmike> ja se sjecam da su mandule govorile bake
<Mmike> meni su to uvijek bili krajnici
<Mmike> tonizle, jebla ih rijec
<Mmike> nego
<Mmike> jel' imate mandule?
<ivoks> povadio
<BotaniCar> I ja. Skratilo mi vojni rok za mjesec dana :)
<Mmike> ja nisam
<ivoks> pa super ako ti ne smeta
<Mmike> mom starom su to izvukli kad je bio klinac i veli da ima tak gadne upale grla da je to katastrofa
<Mmike> svakih 4-5 godina ga copi jedna
<ivoks> za to sluze
<ivoks> da ti cuvaju grlo
<Mmike> ivoks: ti nemas bedova s grloboljom?
<ivoks> ne
<Mmike> meni znaju nateknut, al' fakat rijetko... ne sjecam se da sam ikad imao problema - cak i sad kad sam bio totalno sjebat, mandule bile ok
<Mmike> o jeble vas mandule
<Mmike> KRAJNICI
<ivoks> mandule
<jelly> Mmike: ma nemas upale grla, imas odmah bronhitis
<Mmike> to imam
<Mmike> iako nisam vec dugo :)
<ivoks> In a recent interview with GamingBolt, analyst Michael Pachter said that "I've no idea what that thing is going to be ... I would say based on Nintendo's recent history, it is not going to be very good. I know they are pretty excited about it, but I would say it's a backward looking technology, that is just not an improvement over everything else that we've got an option to do, and it will completely miss
<ivoks>  the point of games getting away from consoles." 
<ivoks> 'ne znam sto je, ali nece biti dobro'
<ivoks> kakav analiticar
<BotaniCar> "Nitendo's recent history", jer zasto bi pogledali povijest neke firme u cijelosti, ako ne odgovara nasim zakljuccima :) Od kud si to iscupao, ivoks , s Sony-evog letka za PS4 ? :)
<Mmike> odo
<Mmike> doktorit
<Mmike> i jest
<Mmike> i sve
<jelly> https://gfycat.com/NeatHotAbyssiniancat
<SilverSpace> yah
<Vjetar> Ponekad je zabavno mailati se s državnim službama s uključenim read-receipt requestom
<BotaniCar> Vjetar: netko od njih zaista potvrdi primitak maila ? 
<BotaniCar> zadnji put sam tu opciju koristio kad sam mentora kontaktirao da bi stavio fax na pauzu i molim konzultacije. Tri 83 godine kasnije dobijem "not-read" poruku. 
<Vjetar> BotaniCar: ne znam kako je s ostalima ja sam upravo od FINE dobije jedno osam komada na jedan mail
<rut> https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/witi-board-open-extensible-router-nas-platform#/ igrao se ko sa time ?
<jelly> note to self: http://superuser.com/questions/811327/how-to-ask-for-return-receipt-and-set-importance-in-mutt
 * jelly jos uvijek koristi mutt :-|
<jelly> ali dobio sam indirektni read receipt: poslao u 11. mjesecu upraviteljici u GSKG podatke za promjenu vlasnistva stana, i eto stigao mi konacno racun na novo ime jucer
<BotaniCar> to je povratna informacija, a ne tamo-neki rid risipienti :)
<SilverSpace> ja sam od carine primio mail da su zaprimili dkoumente
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> sitne gluposti sad saljem na firminu adresu, a nadi da ce posta radit manje sranja firmi nego meni
<jelly> npr. onaj neki DVB-T2 i -S2 HEVC androind kodi kufer
<jelly> to je... firma narucila, za testiranje :-)
<BotaniCar> E! Ti si uz'o onu android kutijicu na kraju ? 
<BotaniCar> Mislio sam da te silver obeshrabrio 
<BotaniCar> Super, sad kad te razocara, bu'sh prodal meni :)
<jelly> uzeo sam jednu ali nije bas prakticna, fali antena pass through i fali onaj pcmcia-like utor za karticu za dekodiranje za satelit
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: meni treba DVB-C
<jelly> no kad vec imam satelitsku antenu vani i kabel, steta da stoji
<SilverSpace> DVB-T2 imam na tv
<jelly> telke obicno imaju -C cim imaju -T
<jelly> to je skoro isti kufer
<SilverSpace> jelly: da ima meni treba android sa -C da sestra ima na monitoru tv
<SilverSpace> kisa
<SilverSpace> jebena kisa i opet zima
<jelly> mda, bojim se da je ta kutija dodje ko pola novog 22" TV-a
<Vlado9A> dobra vecer
<DomaMuffin> koji user treba permissione na storage, ubuntu 16, kvm ? 
<DomaMuffin> imam grupe kvm i libvirtd , i korisnike libvirt-qemu libvirt-dnsmasq
<DomaMuffin> odnosno,jel mi lakse  ako isforsiram u conf fajlu da se vrti kao pero:pero , i tak skomfam FS 
<DomaMuffin> To sam slozio juce , sad sam pogledo biljeske :) 
<DomaMuffin> root:libvirtd
<VjetarSaSunca> DomaMuffin: jesi još tu?
<DomaMuffin> i da i ne : 
<DomaMuffin> Vise ne
<VjetarSaSunca> DomaMuffin: imaš li iskustva s CryptoWall-om?
#ubuntu-hr 2016-04-28
<yoki_> Prilikom upisivanja naredbe u terminalu za deinstalacijom "ttf-mscorefonts-installer", javlja mi "[sudo] password for yoki:",pokušavam upisati pass, ali nemogu upisati ništa, kako to riješiti
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> yoki_: samo upisi i stisni enter
<SilverSpace> ne prikazuje nista u terminalu 
<yoki_> uspio sam u međuvremenu postaviti novu root lozinku, al sad imam problem s deinstalacijom "ttf-mscorefonts-installer", javlja mi "dpkg: warning: ignoring request to remove ttf-mscorefonts-instaler which isn't installed"
<SilverSpace> zasto bi maknuo font
<SilverSpace> ?
<yoki_> ... jutro i tebi SS,
<yoki_> skroz sam novi u linuxu, pokušavam postaviti Ubuntu da mogu igrat World of Tanks, čitajuči i pokušavajuči to uraditi, naišao sam na problem s fontovima 
<yoki_> Informacije nadogradnje mi javljaju slijedeće "Podatkovne datoteke za neke pakete se nisu mogle preuzeti  Sljedeći paketi su pitali za dodatna podatkovna preuzimanja nakon njihove instalacije, ali se podaci nisu mogli preuzeti ili obraditi.  ttf-mscorefonts-installer  Ovo je trajna greška koja će ove pakete na vašem sustavu učiniti neupotrebljivima. Trebati ćete popraviti vašu internetsku vezu pa ukloniti te ponovo instalirati
<SilverSpace> aha 
<SilverSpace> jesi probao ovako popraviti 
<SilverSpace> sudo apt-get -f install
<yoki_> sad ću odmah probati
<yoki_> root@zoran-TECRA-S11:~# sudo apt-get -f install Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:   libntdb1 python-ntdb Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them. 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 70 not upgraded. root@zoran-TECRA-S11:~# 
<yoki_> Å¡ta sad ? :-)
<SilverSpace> upgraded napravi
<yoki_> bi da znam kako 
<SilverSpace> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<SilverSpace> i nakon toga 
<SilverSpace> sudo apt-get autoremove
<yoki_> 67 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 3 not upgraded. Need to get 67,6 MB/70,1 MB of archives. After this operation, 1435 kB of additional disk space will be used. Do you want to continue? [Y/n] 
<yoki_> znači sad "sudo apt-get autoremove"
<chaky|work> Odgovori Da na ovo gore pitanje
<yoki_> ok jesam
<chaky|work> Gore te pita da li zelis nastaviti radnju.
<yoki_> shvatio sam
<yoki_> mislim da je završio, sad upišem "sudo apt-get autoremove" ?
<yoki_> ???
<chaky|work> autoremove ce samo maknuti pakete koji nisu vise potrebni i/ili drugi paket ne ovisi o njima
<yoki_> znači ne treba ?
<chaky|work> pa nije potrebno, ali ne kosta te nista drzati sustav "cistim".
<yoki_> ipak sam pokrenuo ... to bi bilo to ? ... ovaj dio s fontovima je gotov ?
<chaky|work> nisam pratio, ne znam kakav dio s fontovima, sorry.
<yoki_> sve ok ... novi sam skroz u linuxu, pokušavam postavit ubuntu da mogu igrat World of Tanks, čitajuči po internetu kao prvi problem uopće da bi ubuntu mogao čitati windows datoteke pojavio mi se problem s fontovima ...
<yoki_> sad sam to nadam se riješio ... idem polako dalje učit :-)
<yoki_> hvala silver i chaky ... još ću se ja ovdje muvat :-)
<yoki_> ako imaš volje me još malo poučit šta moram dalje da mi ide brže, bio bih ti zahvalan 
<yoki_> i bez toga sam zahvalan :-)
<chaky|work> ma sve se moze naci na netu, vidi askubuntu.com. Ako gdje zapnes, slobodno pitaj ovdje...netko ce odgovoriti kada vidi
<yoki_> W: Nema dostupnih javnih ključeva za sljedeće ID-ieve ključeva: 1397BC53640DB551 W: Nemoguće preuzimanje http://dists/PPA:/InRelease    W: Nemoguće preuzimanje http://dists/PPA:/Release.gpg  Could not resolve 'dists'  W: Neke datoteke sadržaja se nisu uspjele preuzeti. Zanemarene su ili se umjesto koriste stare. root@zoran-TECRA-S11:~#  ... šta ovo sad znači ?
<chaky|work> http://askubuntu.com/questions/127326/how-to-fix-missing-gpg-keys
<chaky|work> kako ti preuzimas te pakete s PPA repozitorija? Obicno tamo imas upute kako dodati PPA repozitorij, tako da se i gpg kljuc ucita. Nemoj samo skidati zasebno deb pakete iz ppa repozitorija, vec dodaj cijeli repozitorij za taj paket.
<Mmike> http://dists/PPA:/InRelease
<Mmike> nesht tu ne valja
<Mmike> yoki_: aj napisi ovo: apt-cache policy
<Mmike> yoki_: i onda to sto ti ispise copy-pasteaj na http://jebo.me/pas
<Mmike> i onda podijeli link koji dobijes tu
<Mmike> yoki_: nemoj pejstati cijeli output od 'apt-cache policy' jer je ogroman i onda je to ruzno i smeta i nemoj :)
<yoki_> ti si neki šaljivđija ovdje :-)
<yoki_> ok neču pejstat 
<obruT> saljivdzija :)
<obruT> bwahahaha :)
<Mmike> yoki_: pa ak pejstas taj output, to je jedno 50-60 linija, zafloodati ces kanal i onda sranje
<Mmike> pa zato koristi neki pastebin, jebo.me/pas je opceprihvacen
<Mmike> yoki_: vidi moj
<Mmike> yoki_: http://jebo.me/pas/4g
<yoki_> http://jebo.me/pas/
<Mmike> yoki_: fali ti ono iza pas/
<Mmike> aha, nisi pejstao jos nista
<SilverSpace> dan 
<SilverSpace> vratih se
<yoki_> http://jebo.me/pas/4l
<Mmike> yoki_: dobro, bogara mu, moras malo i sam razmisljati :)
<Mmike> yoki_: vidis li gdje si pogrijesio?
<yoki_> uh fali s :-)
<yoki_> u stvari viška je :-)
<yoki_> http://jebo.me/pas/3y
<yoki_> kako doči do  " Install a windows DLL or component"
<Mmike> yoki_: ovo se cini ok, valjda apt-cache policy ne pokaze sve kaj sam mislio da ce pokazati
<Mmike> yoki_: aj sad reci: sudo apt-get update
<Mmike> i onda jebomepasni to opet
<weshmashian> moanin'
<yoki_> http://jebo.me/pas/3r
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: desibre, odkad si multiplicirao decu nema te k'o ni sunca ! 
<Mmike> yoki_: da, nesh si potrgao - aj napisi: cat /etc/sources.lists - i to jebomepasni
<Mmike> yoki_: isto tako, jebomepasni output od ovoga: ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Mmike> yoki_: sjebo sam ovo prvo, napisi ovo: cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<yoki_> kopirao sam naredbu odavde i neće pokrenut 
<SilverSpace> cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<SilverSpace> ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<SilverSpace> te dvije 
<yoki_> http://jebo.me/pas/9i
<CrazyLemon> ubuntu vino :D
<BotaniCar> zakomentiraj linju 122, da 
<BotaniCar> *LIGNJU 122
<Mmike> yoki_: u /etc/apt/sources.list imas ovo: deb http:// PPA: Ubuntu-vino / PPA
<BotaniCar> I reci, kakvo vino prodajes inace ? Trebam crnog par litara, ali da valja 
<Mmike> yoki_: to obrisi, to je krivo, vcjerojatno si greskom to stavio tamo - obrisi i liniju ispod, #deb-src u kojoj se isto spominje Ubuntu-vino
<yoki_> http://jebo.me/pas/49
<BotaniCar> yoki_: osim linije 122, zakomentiraj i 308
<Mmike> yoki_: kad to napravis, daj mi output od ovoga: cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ubuntu-wine-ppa-trusty.list
<Mmike> BotaniCar: daj ne prtljaj :)
<SilverSpace> uh svasta tu ima
<BotaniCar> Mmike: rekao sam mu kaj i ti. 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: koja linija 308, pa nema fajl tolko linija, daj citaj bolje kaj pise :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: pastebinlinija 308 svega mu 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: aj, suti :)
<Mmike> ne zbunjuj covjeka
<BotaniCar> Moze
<yoki_> kako da pobrišem te linije sad ? :-)
 * BotaniCar mumlja ,ali ne govori nista 
<yoki_> dečki hvala vam na strpljenju al ja sam skroz novi u ovome:-)
<Mmike> yoki_: ne sekiraj se, svi smo jednom bili novi u tome... BotaniCar je, doduse, isto, jos novi u tome :)
<Mmike> yoki_: napisi: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Mmike> yoki_: to ce ti otvoriti editor, spusti se do tih linija, obrisi ih, i onda stisni CTRL-O, 'enter' da potvrdis filename, i CTRL-X da izadjes
<yoki_> mislim da jesam 
<yoki_> ajmo dalje :-)
<Mmike> yoki_: aj opet prvo onda: cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<Mmike> da provjerimo dal' je ok
 * BotaniCar trlja oci i gleda kako mmike nekom preporuca nano :) Kae, frka da ga neces znati nauciti da izadje iz vi-a? :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: mislim da bi to bilo jako destruktivno
<Mmike> a s obzirom da se ucim emacsu....
<BotaniCar> E, nis' te pital, kak to da si se na emacs odlucio ?
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: kaj za pocetnika to ne bi bilo malo komplicirano 
<SilverSpace> i nano je za pocetnika kompliciran 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: pogledao sam video neki di lik koji je bio vim evangelist hvali emacs - magit, emacsmode za rad s git repoima, nesto prejeben
<Mmike> prejebeno
<yoki_> http://jebo.me/pas/46
<Mmike> ono, zakon
<Vjetar> roar
<SilverSpace> trebao je geditom to napraviti 
<Mmike> yoki_: imas neku 0 koja je viska tamo
<Mmike> yoki_: i onda zadnja linija sa trusty-proposed, to isto makni
<SilverSpace> 60. visam 0
<Mmike> yoki_: i tamo di ti je "trusty partner" fali ti deb na pocetku
<Mmike> ja sam glup sto ti nisam rekao da napravis kopiju fajla prije, kao backup. Jbg :) Ne sekiraj se, poslozit cemo.
<SilverSpace> i 51.  http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu trusty partner  
<yoki_> uh
<Mmike> BotaniCar: i ima jos super stvari, tipa, mosh radit tablice, onak, turbo jednostavno. pa kuzi switchanje izmedju php/python/html/cssa u istom fajlu, bez bedova ikakvih
<Mmike> BotaniCar: https://youtu.be/JWD1Fpdd4Pc?t=20m26s
<datase> YouTube: Evil Mode: Or, How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love Emacs - 0:40:02 - 63531 views - 847 likes / 18 dislikes
<Mmike> BotaniCar: tu pocne bas pokazivati neke kul ficure
<SilverSpace> ima tu diplih linkova jos
<SilverSpace> 111.
<yoki_> ja sam se skroz pogubio :-)
<SilverSpace> yoki_: samo polako 
<yoki_> kako se obriše red u terminalu ?
<Mmike> yoki_: ctrl-k u nanou
<Mmike> nano je editor koji koristis
<Mmike> SilverSpace: kak se zove, gedit, editor? jel' ima to na unitiysu?
<SilverSpace> ima
<SilverSpace> gedit
<Mmike> yoki_: umjesto 'nano' reci 'gedit'
<Mmike> pa ce ti se otvoriti editor u kojem ces se mozda lakse snaci
<Mmike> gladan sam
<SilverSpace> Mmike: daj da mu vratimo default sources.list
<SilverSpace> to mu bude najlakse
<SilverSpace> ovdje je sve potrgano 
<SilverSpace> ima duplih linkova
<Mmike> SilverSpace: koji su dupli?
<BotaniCar> Veli frendica da nam je isto, ja ne vidim pimpek od trbuha, a ona ne vidi trbuh od cica :) 
<SilverSpace> yoki_: sve zatvori osim terminala
<BotaniCar> Pa sam joj rekao da mijenjam svoj prekrasni ( simetricni) trbuscic, za sise, makar i asimetricne
<SilverSpace> i prati kaj ti kazem 
<SilverSpace> yoki_: jes tu :)
<yoki_> jesam :-)
<yoki_> ok
<SilverSpace> prati
<SilverSpace> sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list
<SilverSpace> prva naredba
<SilverSpace> sudo software-properties-gtk
<SilverSpace> druga 
<yoki_> ništa se ne događa
<SilverSpace> otvorit ce ti se prozor
<SilverSpace> ne treba se nista ni dogodit
<SilverSpace> obrisao si jednu datoteku 
<SilverSpace> http://i.stack.imgur.com/0NsN4.png
<SilverSpace> jel ti se ovo otvorilo 
<yoki_> otvorio se prozor softver i nadopune
<SilverSpace> prve cetri kvacice dodaj 
<yoki_> root@zoran-TECRA-S11:~# sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list root@zoran-TECRA-S11:~# sudo software-properties-gtk WARNING:root:could not open file '/etc/apt/sources.list'  WARNING:root:could not open file '/etc/apt/sources.list'
<SilverSpace> i izaberi glavni server
<yoki_> jesam
<SilverSpace> zatvori i pitat ce te dali hoces obnovit listu
<yoki_> ok ... nadopunjuje memoriju
<SilverSpace> yoki_: daravno kad oces obrisati jos jednom 
<SilverSpace> i kad zavrsi daj ovo 
<SilverSpace> cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<yoki_> jesam
<SilverSpace> na http://jebo.me/pas/
<yoki_> root@zoran-TECRA-S11:~# cat /etc/apt/sources.list deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu trusty main universe restricted multiverse root@zoran-TECRA-S11:~# 
<SilverSpace> ah ne pratis :)
<SilverSpace> hajd ne diraj nista
<SilverSpace> daj ovo 
<SilverSpace> sudo mv /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.old
<SilverSpace> sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list.save /etc/apt/sources.list
<yoki_> ništa
<SilverSpace> yoki ni ne treba se nista dogodit
<SilverSpace> on odradi naredbu 
<yoki_> ok
<SilverSpace> sad daj
<SilverSpace> cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<SilverSpace> http://jebo.me/pas/
<SilverSpace> tu
<yoki_> ali ništa se ne otvara kod mene u terminalu ... nikakv lista
<SilverSpace> daj 
<SilverSpace> ls /etc/apt/
<Mmike> ali
 * Mmike ode jest :)
<yoki_> dobar tek
<yoki_> apt.conf.d     sources.list    sources.list.old   trustdb.gpg  trusted.gpg~ preferences.d  sources.list.d  sources.list.save  trusted.gpg  tr
<SilverSpace> cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<SilverSpace> ti mora otvorit listu
<SilverSpace> daj i 
<yoki_> root@zoran-TECRA-S11:~# cat /etc/apt/sources.list deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu trusty main universe restricted root@zoran-TECRA-S11:~# 
<yoki_> opet ništa
<SilverSpace> cat /etc/apt/sources.list.save
<yoki_> root@zoran-TECRA-S11:~# cat /etc/apt/sources.list.save deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu trusty main universe restricted root@zoran-TECRA-S11:~# 
<SilverSpace> joj kod tebe sve sjebano 
<SilverSpace> uh
<SilverSpace> sad cemo to odradit kak spad
<SilverSpace> a
<yoki_> da bi znao hodati prvo mraš puzati :-)
<SilverSpace> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<SilverSpace> kaj u nutra ima 
<yoki_> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu trusty main universe restricted
<SilverSpace> samo to ?
<yoki_> samo to da
<SilverSpace> ok
<SilverSpace> obrisi sve to nek ostane prazan
<yoki_> jesam
<SilverSpace> snimi tako i ugasi gedit
<yoki_> snimi znači ... spremi ?
<SilverSpace> da
<yoki_> jesam
<SilverSpace> sudo software-properties-gtk
<SilverSpace> http://i.stack.imgur.com/0NsN4.png
<SilverSpace> otvorit ce ti se ovo 
<yoki_> ok
<SilverSpace> stavi na prve cetiri kucice kvacice
<yoki_> ok
<SilverSpace> i stisni zatvori 
<yoki_> ok
<SilverSpace> pitat ce te da ponovo ucitas 
<SilverSpace> ti kazi da
<yoki_> učitava
<SilverSpace> kad zavrsi daj ovo 
<yoki_> gotov je već
<SilverSpace> cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<SilverSpace> na paste
<yoki_> opet ona poruke od prije .... nema lisze nikakve 
<SilverSpace> sudo software-properties-gtk
<SilverSpace> jesu sad sve kvacice tu
<SilverSpace> ukljucene
<yoki_> jesu ... ćetri njih ... zadnja nije
<SilverSpace> sudo apt-get update
<yoki_> namješten poslužitelj je glavni ... nije za hrvatsku 
<yoki_> ako to nešto znači
<SilverSpace> daj kaj ti to izpise
<SilverSpace> nema veze kaj nije za hr
<SilverSpace> jel zavrsilo 
<SilverSpace> sudo apt-get update
<yoki_> ništ se ne događa ... 
<SilverSpace> ?
<yoki_> završilo je 
<SilverSpace> daj kaj ti ispisalo 
<yoki_> http://jebo.me/pas/8g
<SilverSpace> eto radi 
<SilverSpace> jedino ovaj kljuc
<yoki_> da?
<SilverSpace> sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 1397BC53640DB551
<SilverSpace> i ponovi 
<SilverSpace> sudo apt-get update
<SilverSpace> trebalo bi bit sve cisto 
<SilverSpace> mozes i za kraj ovu naredbu
<SilverSpace> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<SilverSpace> jel sad sve ok 
<yoki_> http://jebo.me/pas/6g
<yoki_> izgleda da je 
<SilverSpace> jos samo
<SilverSpace> sudo apt-get autoremove
<SilverSpace> i imas sve cisto 
<yoki_> traži me da restartam računalo 
<SilverSpace> hm 
<SilverSpace> mozes i to napraviti mada ne znam zasto to trazi 
<yoki_> računalo se mora ponovo pokrenuti za završetak instalacije nadopuna
<yoki_> ali može i kasnije 
<SilverSpace> vidim da nije nista nadopunio 
<SilverSpace> da mozes to i kasnije napraviti
<yoki_> ok
<SilverSpace> odoh sad moram po netjaka u skolu 
<yoki_> ok hvala ti 
<yoki_> pozdrav
<BotaniCar> Mmike: buraz, ako ti se stuca, pred cijelim sam internetom tvojoj zeni napisao da si zgodan :) 
<BotaniCar> #nohomo :) 
<Vjetar> stigao fiskalni POS hohoho
<BotaniCar> Sad jos samo osmisliti nacin da nesto naplatis, pa da ti i treba ! :) 
<BotaniCar> </hrvatski jal>
<Vjetar> naj meni krepa krava, al nek susedu krepaju dve!
<Vjetar> BotaniCar: facebook kampanja se polako valja, ima upita za sada već
<Vjetar> BotaniCar: doduše hoće neki lik da ga riješim CryptoWall-a, to bi moglo biti sexa
<BotaniCar> Vjetar: za odgovorajucu kolicinu novaca cemo kriptirati i vec kriptirane podatke ! :)
<Vjetar> LOL BotaniCar 
<BotaniCar> Vjetar: skicnuo sam stranicu, upit je takav da se moze zakljuciti i ovo kaj sam ja zakljucio :) 
<Vjetar> BotaniCar: upit za CryptoWall je išao u privat
<Vjetar> bbl ZaBa zove
<SilverSpace> bome sa 117 pao na 111
<SilverSpace> kg
<SilverSpace> ne jedem kruh
<Mmike> BotaniCar: zna ona to :D
<Mmike> SilverSpace: jesi popravio yokiju?
<BotaniCar> Mmike: totalno se nespretno zahvaljujes na komplikmen..mokplitenm..lijepim rijecima ! 
<SilverSpace> tulifon za mene http://www.gearbest.com/cell-phones/pp_143766.html
<SilverSpace> Mmike: da sve vratio i popravio 
<Mmike> SilverSpace++ svaka cast!
<Mmike> sutra dolazim sa rotacijskim topom
<Mmike> i poskidat cu sve golube
<BotaniCar> https://youtu.be/NySx258XuWI
<datase> YouTube: Time - Za koji zivot treba da se rodim - 0:10:04 - 30634 views - 151 likes / 2 dislikes
<BotaniCar> Frajeri svirali u Zagrebu, nisam znao :(
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj ti zivotinje smetaju :)
 * SilverSpace ima gan od franka na one male plasticne kuglice :)
<Mmike> e
<Mmike> pa daj to
<Mmike>  root      20   0 64.194g 0.018t 0.017t R   0.0 29.9  38059:18 mongod
<Mmike> CRAPDB, CRAPDB
<SilverSpace> http://jebo.me/pas/9l@raw
<SilverSpace> nesto su sjebali sa radeon driverima 
<SilverSpace> i sad mi SweetHome3D ne radi 
<Mmike> SilverSpace: nisu sjebali, nema vise toga
<obruT> mislim da cu pricekat s instalacijom 16.04 :P
<Mmike> AMD odustao
<Mmike> obruT: naravno, svatko normalan hoce :)
<Mmike> iako pol mog tima vec par mjeseci fura xenial :)
<dodobas> Mmike: pa e, vi ste jedini testeri ... :)
<Mmike> i pol interneta :)
<dodobas> prava 'stabilizacija' i testiranje krece tek sad ...
<dodobas> pravi xenial navodno izlazi na ljeto :)
<BotaniCar> Meni doma, za sad, radi ok. Imao sam onaj jeb kod nadogradnje, jedna od poslijedica je bila i da mi je razmrdao KVM, ali sve sam poslozil vrlo brzo i od onda se medjusobno postujemo. 
<BotaniCar> Ja na kompu nish ne radim,a on se za uzvrat ne rushi ! 
<obruT> ja sam doma samo pomislio na instalacio i sjebo mi se komp... nisam jos uopce imao volje gledat u cemu je problem
<CrazyLemon> radeon driver je jos uvijek unutra.. nema vise fglrxa :)
<Mmike> obruT: to kak se tebi trgaju kompovi je meni tak nevjerojatno... da te neznam rekao bih da si Windows admin :)
<obruT> Mmike: pa ne trgaju mi se bas :) ne znam sto je crklo, napajanje ili maticna
<Mmike> ah
<Mmike> hw problem
<Mmike> :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: joj a sad mi ne radi SweetHome3D
<SilverSpace> valjda ce to popraviti
<Mmike> SilverSpace: nece :/
<Mmike> SilverSpace: amd je odustao od fglrxa
<Mmike> sve ce to doc u radeon driver, al' morat ces pricekati neko vrijeme
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ti si izucavao materiju, ako te dobro citam, defaultni driver je sad radeon, kaj se desi ako pokusam instalirati driver s AMDovog sajta ( nije za 16-icu) ?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: a nadam se da ce to popraviti
<Mmike> BotaniCar: nemas tamo drivera za skinuti vise
<obruT> bas sam se usrecio s kupnjom sustava s integriranom amd grafikom
<obruT> fakat jebo linux i desktop
<Mmike> obruT: integrirani amd?
<SilverSpace> dakvog i ja imam 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kak ne bi bilo, alo do 15-ice ( http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/linux) 
<SilverSpace> cpu i grafa u procesoru
<BotaniCar> za 16 nula, zato pitam kaj se desi ako puknem deb od 15ice 
<obruT> Mmike: cpu s grafickom
<SilverSpace> i to je radilo sve na 15.10
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ne radi
<SilverSpace> doduse sad mi samo ne radi SweetHome3D
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ne radi s novim xorgom, ne radi s novim kernelom
<Mmike> zadnji kernel je 3.19
<SilverSpace> kaj je ovo ? http://autoklub.jutarnji.hr/spreman-za-apokalipsu--pogledajte-cudnovati-iat-kalman-/1568202/?artId=1568214
<SilverSpace> to ne bi smjelo na cestu 
<BotaniCar> Slatko, auto bez radarskog odraza , na radaru izgleda kao romobil :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/lajk/poster/163447/gif-zlocin-iz-strasti
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> najrade bi se sad vratio na 15.10
<BotaniCar> Nema toga, samo jako! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HWPJ8Gvh2C4
<datase> YouTube: Westbam - Forward Ever Backward Never - 0:04:04 - 29219 views - 89 likes / 3 dislikes
<Mmike> FLIGHT(S) CALCULATED AVERAGE CO2 EMISSIONS IS 163.81 KG/PERSON
<Mmike> wat? :)
<jelly> kaj
<Mmike> jelly: to mi pise na avijonskoj karti :)
<jelly> cekaj dok dodje porez na CO₂
<BotaniCar> Microsoft jebe mamu: http://gizmodo.com/microsoft-is-storing-data-on-10-million-strands-of-dna-1773562910
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: od kad sam se kloniro nemam vremena sam za sebe!
<weshmashian> nisam ni skuzio da mi se stroj rebooto prije mjesec dana :)
<BotaniCar> e,da :(
<yoki_> pozdrav svima
<BotaniCar_> bok
<yoki_> Silver si tu ?
<yoki_> zna li možda tko ovdje postavit World of Tanks na linux ? ... imam tutorial al sam skroz novi u linuxu i vjerojatno bih nešto sprčkao :-)
<BotaniCar_> :) Aj ti polako po tutorialu i vici kad strgas. Dva put procitaj, jednom napravi i sve bu ok :) 
<yoki_> probao sam već pa su mi jutros Mmike i silver cijelo jutro popravljali linuks :-)
<BotaniCar_> I ? Njih je kostalo vremena, samo hrabro
<yoki_> evo tutoriala ... http://jebo.me/pas/5o
<BotaniCar_> Meni ne treba, nemam vremena za WoT :( 
<yoki_> ako nekog zanima ... podržan je od ekipe WoT
<BotaniCar_> cek, zasto si google translate lijepio ? Ne bi me cudilo da prevede i dio naredbi koje treba napraviti :) 
<BotaniCar_> "U cilju pokretanja igre, vino je potrebno" lol
<yoki_> pa kad ne znam engleski :-)
<BotaniCar_> I rakija  !
<BotaniCar_> ne valja ti ovaj prijevod, zaista je preveo i neke naredbe
<yoki_> to su linkovi vjerojatno 
<yoki_> ovo je originalni link tutoriala... http://worldoftanks.eu/en/content/soft/pc_programs/1311/
<BotaniCar_> yoki_, veli kolega da ne trebas sve to, prenosim:  Ma kakve naredbe za instalaciju wot-a na linux samo kliknes u vine-u na instalaciju zakaci se skine i mazes nema kucanja nicega. al normalno bez vinčine neće.
<yoki_> ok hvala ... idem probat :-)
<jelly> wot?!
<yoki_> world of tanks
<jelly> a, onaj freemium sto se reklamira na tv
<BotaniCar_> awe
<yoki_> da
 * jelly zadnje tako igrao travian
<BotaniCar_> Ne reci da si i ti nasjeo :D
<BotaniCar_> Treba sve droge probat, istina
<Mmike> yoki_, imas ti taj tutorliajl na hrvackom?
<yoki_> imam 
<yoki_> evo, al kaže botaničar da je googl translate preveo i neke naredbe ... http://jebo.me/pas/5o
<Mmike> ma ne na hrvatskom
<Mmike> sorry
<Mmike> neg na engleskom
<Mmike> yoki_, btw, koji je to ubuntu i koju/kakvu graficku imas?
<yoki_> gledam malo u wine da instaliram kak je reko ... al ništa ne kužim gdje i šta i kako :-)))
<yoki_> http://worldoftanks.eu/en/content/soft/pc_programs/1311/
<yoki_> ovo je originalni link
<Mmike> koji ubuntu, koja grafa?
<yoki_> 14.04 LTS ... Windows® 7 Professional 64-bit (pre-installed, Toshiba-HDD recovery) Intel® Core™ i5-560M Processor 39.6cm (15.6”) , Toshiba HD+ TFT High Brightness display with LED backlight and 16 : 9 aspect ratio Hard disk 500 GB Precious Black with black keyboard 4,096 (2,048 + 2,048) MB, DDR3 RAM (1,066 MHz) NVIDIA® Quadro® NVS 2100M with CUDA™ technology maximum life : up to 3h30min* (Mobile Mark™ 2007).
<yoki_> ups ... sory
<Mmike> to bi moglo raditi
<Mmike> yoki_, moram dete nahranit i to, pa pogledam, pa ti javim
<yoki_> ma igram ja na win 10 bez problema
<yoki_> ok miki ... bit ću ovdje 
<Mmike> i tako ja skidam warthunder sad
<Mmike> katastsrofa :)
<yoki_> Å¡ta ti je to 
<yoki_> aaa isto tenkovi jel?
<Mmike> yoki_, ima installer za linux, pa idem probat, 3 gige
<Mmike> dok se dete ne uspava
<yoki_> ma wot je najbolji
<yoki_> ja imao pa skinuo
<yoki_> miki jel klinac zaspao ?
<Mmike> yok :)
<BotaniCar_> Mmike, veli neko na FB da treba samo u winetu opalit installer i da b se sve samo :D
<BotaniCar_> i da je igra droga :) 
<BotaniCar_> Napravi kontejner i juju magiju da ga njegov ubuntator uvuce
#ubuntu-hr 2016-04-29
<Vlado9A> dobro jutro
<ivoks> I understand some of my colleagues have been in touch in recent years, but was keen to do so myself one last time to see if you'd be interested in discussing a number of engineering leadership roles within one of Google's elite engineering teams.  
<ivoks> opet ovaj
<SilverSpace> jutro
<vileni>  jutro
<vileni> ode i 4. mjesec
<weshmashian> moanin'
<ivoks> eto mu na :)
<ivoks> Dear X, I live in Croatia and since Google requires relocating to their offices, so far, Google has not been an attractive work place for me.
<ivoks> dobra informacija: http://forums.mozillazine.org/viewtopic.php?f=39&t=595955
<ivoks> ECAir leti non-stop
<ivoks> brijem da imaju vise letova na dan nego li CA
<ivoks> non stop duz obale lete njihovi avioncici
<ivoks> pardon
<ivoks> ec-air
<ivoks> ecair su iz konga :D
<ivoks> 1000eura za charter let
<ivoks> 700eura za scenic route po obali
<Mmike> ivoks: woo!
<Mmike> ivoks: shift+reply!
<Mmike> wooooo!
<Mmike> jebeno! :D
<ivoks> da, dobro je znati
<Mmike> obozavam takve stvari, kad mi netko pokaze neki mali sitni detaljcic koji mi toliko uljepsa/olaksa zivot! :)
<ivoks> o jebemti
<ivoks> o jebeeeeemtii
<ivoks> low battery na tokenu
<ivoks> a ja na murteru
<ivoks> mislim da mu je samo malo hladno
<ivoks> vele da sam potrosio 6 kubika vode u mjesec dana
<ivoks> i to u trecem mjesecu
<ivoks> kad me nije ni bilo doma
<SilverSpace> da ti negdje ne pusta cijev :)
<ivoks> primjecujem da HEPu do 15.4. moram platiti struju za 4. mjesec
<ivoks> a RWE-u do 15.4. moram platiti struju za 3. mjesec
<Mmike> hep kreditiras 
<Mmike> mosh placat po potrosnji, doduse
<Mmike> ak ti se da zajebavat s time
<Mmike> ili mosh bit debilcek k'o ja
<ivoks> hm
<Mmike> pa preplatit za preko soma kuna
<Mmike> sad do 1.9 ne mroam placati struju
<ivoks> holding mi uporno salje uplatnice za objekte koji su bili u vlasnistvu mog djeda
<ivoks> koji je preminuo
<ivoks> a vlasnik je moj otac sad
<ivoks> kakvi mamlazi
<ivoks> kakav OIB, kakve gluposti... ime i prezime, to je jednoznacni pokazatelj
<ivoks> a komora...
<ivoks> idem im pausalno uplatiti 10lp razlike
<Mmike> oo
<Mmike> porezna ima novi web
<ivoks> i hnb.hr
<Mmike> http://www.porezna-uprava.hr/
<Mmike> :D
<ivoks> hahaha
<ivoks> aaaaaaaahahahahaha
<Mmike> mario@MIKE ~> whois porezna-uprava.hr
<Mmike> domain:    porezna-uprava.hr
<Mmike> descr:     REPUBLIKA HRVATSKA MINISTARSTVO FINANCIJA
<Mmike> fakat njihovo :D
<ivoks> pa je
<ivoks> to im je uvijek bio web
<ivoks> samo im ne radi sad
<ivoks> Cannot connect to the configuration database.
<ivoks> znas tko to ispise?
<ivoks> sharepoint
<ivoks> tj, IIS
<ivoks> koji mamlazi
<ivoks> pa tko jos koristi IIS
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> porezna uprava :D
<ivoks> to ni BotaniCar vise ne koristi
<ivoks> brijem da cu pokrenuti ovrhu nad jednom drzavnom institucijom
<vileni> :))
<Mmike> http://sachachua.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/How-to-Learn-Emacs-v2-Large.png
<ivoks> or just keep using vi
<obruT> nigdje nisu napisali da treba nabavit i pedale ili kupit dodatnu ruku :)
<obruT> http://www.userfriendly.org/cartoons/archives/07sep/uf010710.gif
<Mmike> vi je editorcic
<Mmike> svepristutan, malen ,brz
<Mmike> odlican za editiranje konfig fajlova
<Mmike> al' emacs je bomba
<Mmike> btw, nevezano: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gu7hPdZEHDw
<datase> YouTube: [WC10] HKPSA Round 1 - kin (Control) - 0:00:27 - 8713 views - 63 likes / 0 dislikes
<ivoks> http://www.yr.no/place/Croatia/%C5%A0ibenik-Knin/Murter/long.html
<ivoks> uzas :/
<ivoks> danas mi dolaze prvi gosti
<ivoks> sva sreca pa su s aljaske
<jelly> a kod njih lijepo vrijeme... :-)
<SilverSpace> http://www.linuxinsider.com/story/Red-Hat-Goes-All-In-on-OpenStack-83406.html
<ivoks> dosta neistina tamo
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> Red Hat Cloud Suite is the only cloud suite available 100 percent under an open source license
<ivoks> pa svaki openstack cloud je 100% open source
<ivoks> "builds on that platform and adds agility from a development-to-production perspective by enabling adoption of DevOps methodology with OpenShift Enterprise, delivering container management and PaaS for both cloud-native applications architected in microservices as well as existing applications and services operated as immutable containers,"
<ivoks> pa ovo je pravi buzzword event :)
<ivoks> nek decki rade...
<ivoks> Iako je Murić čak triput pred tužiteljima dao isti iskaz, a Pakasin dvaput, pri čemu su obojica u svakom od tih svjedočenja Mamića optužili da im je svoj trojici prijetio kako će ih “sve ubiti i odslužiti” te da se Ćurkoviću unosio u lice govoreći da će mu “iščupati grkljan”, u sudnici su nogometašev otac Murić i Pakasin “okrenuli ploču”, naglasivši da je Mamić prijetnje up
<ivoks> utio samo menadžeru Ćurkoviću, no ne i njima.
<SilverSpace> joj F1 danas
<pkiller> pa di ste ljudovi :) jel netko na windaysima u poreču od vas?
<SilverSpace> windows a kaj je to? :)
<SilverSpace> https://2.bp.blogspot.com/-XExlVqUzgsk/VxnaAWA8ORI/AAAAAAAAXrE/uS-H-zwPN2olh474XdVbH9g5UU8U24KywCLcB/s1600/ubuntu-yakkety-yak.jpg
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> curl wttr.in/zagreb
<SilverSpace> guba
<SilverSpace> curl wttr.in/:help
<SilverSpace> http://wttr.in/zagreb
<SilverSpace> bas je guba
<Mmike> iiiiii
<Mmike> jos ne radi porezna :D
<ivoks> bas gledam
<ivoks> jos uvijek ne radi
<SilverSpace> gledam f1 i prikazu u boxu ekipu koja prati one ekrane i nesto im zapisti svi se okrenu prema ekranima i gledaju kaj pisti 
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace: sad traje?
<ivoks> mislim...
<ivoks> zakonica
<ivoks> https://www.facebook.com/jammingadventures/videos/1381345571892131/
<ivoks> i onda veli na kornatima nema nista
<ivoks> sve do lika koji mase sa piratskom zastavom su kornati
<Mmike> smijesno ovo s poreznom
<Mmike> da nisu u stanju jos uvijek staviti 'sjebalo nam se, sorry, popravljamo' :)
<ivoks> We're Sorry
<ivoks> Firefox had a problem and crashed.
<ivoks> Mmike: mozda jos ne znaju da im ne radi
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> moguce skroz :D
<ivoks> to radi ajmeissatit?
<ivoks> idem se bacit pod tus
<ivoks> vruce je
<ivoks> vidi vidi
<ivoks> firefox update
<ivoks> i sad je u skladu s gtk temom
<ivoks> nego
<ivoks> jeste culi za udrugu zupanija?
<ivoks> http://hrvzz.hr/
<ivoks> naime, ova udruga se financira iz zupanija
<ivoks> i oni sebe reklamiraju
<ivoks> pa kupuju bildborde uz obalu da se reklamiraju
<ivoks> 'hrvatska zajednica zupanija'
<ivoks> a nego cija je? ceska?
<ivoks> jebte.. paralelna drzava :)
<Mmike> mater
<Mmike> nesh sam kliknuo i osto bez teksta u salesforceu
<Mmike> stisnem 'forward'
<Mmike> i eto mog replyja
<Mmike> phew :)
<ivoks> fakat...
<ivoks> kad se vratim iz texasa
<ivoks> selim na murter
<Mmike> nah, zima je jos dolje
<Mmike> ja cekam 6ti mjesec
<Mmike> iako, kakve sam srece, u 5tom ce bit +38, a u 6tom ce bit kisa
<ivoks> pa nije bas tak zima
<ivoks> jucer sam bio u kratkim hlacama
<ivoks> danas je jos toplije
<ivoks> toplije vani nego u kuci
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> ab kultura
<ivoks> sad na dnu boce pise ono sto to i je
<ivoks> 'fermentirano mlijeko sa sladilom'
<ivoks> dakle, sok
<ivoks> http://www.koestlin.hr/en/proizvodi/cajna-peciva/Breakfast-biscuits-160g
<ivoks> to je nas proizvod
<ivoks> da da
<ivoks> taj je dio godine
<ivoks> kada se radi na terasi na suncu
<ivoks> jer morskog psa jos nisu otvorili :/
<ivoks> a nebo plavo
<ivoks> Mmike: al fakat...
<ivoks> zadnji dan u mjesecu i web porezne ne radi
<ivoks> i ocito nema panike bas
<ivoks> Mmike: http://www.porezna-uprava.hr/Stranice/Naslovnica.aspx
<ivoks> sharepoint
<ivoks> stavili su sharepoint na vanjski ip, port 80
<ivoks> clap clap clap
<ivoks> You are correct that we don't have an engineering presence in Croatia so relocation would be required for the leadership roles within Site Reliability Engineering (SRE). We are expanding our SRE presence in Dublin (EU HQ), London, Zurich and Munich - would relocation to any of these countries sound interesting to you?
<ivoks> sorry stari
<ivoks> al, ne. :)
<Mmike> Jel' to Amazon?
<ivoks> googlet
<Mmike> Mene Amazon stalno zove 
<ivoks> mislim si poslati fotku plaze ovom liku
<Mmike> :D
<ivoks> i prodati mu 8 dnevnu turu ;)
<ivoks> pa da vidimo sto ce reci :)
<jelly> ivoks: zvuci kao menadjerska pozicija
<ivoks> jelly: pa je
<vileni> rekao bih da ih nagovoris da tu otvore ured, ali stvarno neznam tko bi htio firmu dovesti u hr
<ivoks> direktorska cak
<jelly> cirih mi zvuci ok :-)
<ivoks> ma drek
<ivoks> gle me
<ivoks> u lezaljci
<ivoks> pod plavim nebom
<ivoks> nema toga tamo :)
<ivoks> a i da odem u zirih
<ivoks> i da mi daju duplo neg sad imam u canonicalu
<jelly> troskovi zivota bi to pojeli
<ivoks> imao bi manje
<jelly> ivoks: da, al koliko mjeseci godisnje si u lezaljci, a koliko se jebes po konfama i kod korisnika
<vileni> ja nebi u svicarsku, tamo su zabranjene utrke
<ivoks> biram na koje cu konfe ici
<ivoks> kod korisnika vise ne idem
<ivoks> a u lezaljci sam od sad
<ivoks> (30.4.)
<ivoks> pa do 1.11.
<ivoks> a onda odem u ameriku ili svicarsku na bordanje
<ivoks> tak da... zajebi ti to :)
<ivoks> sad ce Mmike malo setati kod korisnika :D
<Mmike> u biti, necu :)
<Mmike> vileni: what?!
<Mmike> vileni: kako to mislis? :)
<ivoks> I have to plan my honeymoon next March and Croatia is definitely on the potential destination list. I'll add that link and check it out later this weekend in detail!
<ivoks> korak 1. success
<ivoks> :)
<jelly> ovi moji su se ustrtarili kad sam poceo pricat o CV-ju i odlasku, upravo imam pred sobom friski aneks ugovora sa dosta ljepsim brojkama, a jos im nisam ni obecao ostati :-)
<vileni> Mmike: za utrke?
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> da, to je normalno
<Mmike> nebi ti dali paru prije, nego kad kazes da odes
<Mmike> tak su i meni nudili kad sam rekao da idem u canonical
<obruT> jelly: znas kak je kod nas ? boli ih kita... mozes biti kljucan do besvijesti, nece se ni potrudit zadrzati te
<Mmike> doslovno, brda i doline
<ivoks> jelly: dodji nam i ti
<ivoks> pa da otvorimo ured u zagrebu
<ivoks> ili na murteru! :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/images2/ingridanticevic_pixsell_29042016.jpg
<SilverSpace> :)
<vileni> Mmike: 
<vileni> http://www.autoblog.com/2015/12/08/switzerlands-50-year-racing-ban-change-formula-e/
<Mmike> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1954_Swiss_Grand_Prix
<Mmike> ne kuzmi
<Mmike> :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nisam ni ja gledao samo nekig 10 minuta drugi trening
<Mmike> oho, porezna javlja: 500 INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
<Mmike> radi se, radi se :)
<ivoks> http://www.chartattack.com/news/2016/01/20/old-music-is-outselling-new-music-for-the-first-time-in-history/
<SilverSpace> sutra u 14 kvale
<vileni> Mmike: pa nisu imali 50 godina nikakve utrke
<vileni> i sad razmisljaju dopustiti formula-e
<jelly> obruT: ovdje idu prema tome :-)
<jelly> ivoks: moze, sam da prebacim ovdje svu automatiku na python :-)
<ivoks> https://scontent-frt3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/13062465_10208164693528390_517513868029241901_n.jpg?oh=7105c698bcbdd94d1cf928dadee2b7ef&oe=57BBA1E4
 * jelly se jebe vise od tjedan dana sa pyexpectom
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YNGcn4x-oug
<datase> YouTube: $69 MeLE PCG02U, Fanless Ubuntu Intel PC Stick with Lan Port, 2G 32G Worldwide Free Shipping Now - 0:01:40 - 8882 views - 56 likes / 8 dislikes
<jelly> SilverSpace: bay trail?
<ivoks> ooo
<ivoks> macak lovi po drvecu
<ivoks> da da
<ivoks> danas ce imati proteinski rucak :)
<jelly> ANS4174E Full VM backup of VMware Virtual Machine 'bi-stage.kufer' failed with RC=4379 
<jelly> almost google bingo: ukupno 2 rezultata
<jelly> ivoks: jesi vidio statistike negdje, 51% ulova macaka je za zabavu, ne za pojesti
<jelly> pardon.  70% je za pokazati ili zabavu, 30% za pojesti http://theoatmeal.com/comics/cats_actually_kill 
<ivoks> ne cudim se
<ivoks> ljudi vele kako zivotinje ubijaju samo radi hrane
<ivoks> pih
<ivoks> pogledaj dawson pcelu
<ivoks> ta svake godine ima pokolj
<ivoks> totalni genocid
<ivoks> a sve radi seksa
<Mmike> treba se seksat
<Mmike> bar jednom dnevno
<ivoks> ah
<Mmike> ako ne, onda bar jednom tjedno
<ivoks> mi ju zovemo australska pcela
<jelly> pitanje je koliki postotak ljudske populacije bi radio isto da se ne boje zatvora ili popa
<SilverSpace> jelly: http://g01.a.alicdn.com/kf/HTB1JiDIHVXXXXb.aXXXq6xXFXXXi/Fanless-Ubuntu-14-0-4-Compute-Stick-Star-Cloud-MeLE-PCG02U-Mini-PC-Stick-Intel-BayTrail.jpg
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mtpECWl-5v4
<datase> YouTube: BBC LIFE - Dawson's Bees - 0:04:16 - 21621 views - 88 likes / 1 dislikes
<SilverSpace> jelly: nemam pojma koji je to proc
<Mmike> ubuntu@juju-ms-1-machine-2:/var/lib/mongodb$ service mongodb stop
<Mmike> stop: Rejected send message, 1 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.13" (uid=1000 pid=21487 comm="stop mongodb ") interface="com.ubuntu.Upstart0_6.Job" member="Stop" error name="(unset)" requested_reply="0" destination="com.ubuntu.Upstart" (uid=0 pid=1 comm="/sbin/init ")
<Mmike> eto, to ja zovem porukom o gresci
<jelly> ovdje na ircu imas likove koji pikiraju tocno usere koji pokazu neku slabost, ili vele da su depresivni ili nesto, prvo se sprijatelje s njima donekle, onda ih ponizavaju u PM i nagaovaraju da se ubiju
<Mmike> srecom ce taj usrani upstart umrijeti
<Mmike> jelly: what?
<jelly> Mmike: sto je nadasve zanimljivo kad skuzis da tu na freenode ima support kanala za depresiju, za autizam i sl.
<Mmike> jelly: znas neki nick nekog od takvih maloumnika?
<jelly> Mmike: da
<jelly> ne, nes ga dobit jer nema koristi od toga da mu prijetis nes online
<ivoks> Mmike: pa... ne mozes kao user stopati servis
<Mmike> ivoks: sto je, dakako, sasvim jasno vidljivo iz poruke koja je useru prikazana :)
<Mmike> jelly: ma ne, mislio sam glumiti depresivca nekog :) pa da vidim, jel, kako to ide :)
<jelly> Mmike: nije takav malouman, obicno je inteligentan i iznimno mu tesko dokazat ista od toga ak nisi bas target.  A za slozit target pricu ti trebaju tjedni-mjeseci
<SilverSpace> http://ark.intel.com/products/80274/Intel-Atom-Processor-Z3735F-2M-Cache-up-to-1_83-GHz
<jelly> da, to se ne isplati uzimat
<jelly> da ima 4GiB jos ajde-de.  Ali nema, i nema dovoljno dobar support u linuxu za hardverski akceleraciju/dekodiranje videa, za HDMI-CEC
<jelly> i ako je kineski stick postoji realna mogucnost da je heat sink premali ili nepostojeci
<Mmike> On June 6, 2007 Swiss Parliament voted to lift the ban of circuit racing in Switzerland, 97 in favor and 77 opposed.[1] However, the legislation was subsequently not ratified by the Swiss Council of States (the Senat) and the ban is now highly unlikely to actually be lifted.[2]
<jelly> SilverSpace: gledao sam uzet Minnowboard Turbot, koji ima dosta bolji support za linux i dosta je skuplji od kineza, ali ni to nema normalan support ko sto CPU i GPU za normalne PC-jeve ima
<jelly> http://ark.intel.com/compare/80274,78477 procesori su ista generacija/serija
<Mmike> proradila porezna :D
<jelly> w00t, dobio sam PDF racun od bandica u eGradjani inbox
<ivoks> da, i ja
<ivoks> za nesto sto nije moje
 * jelly salje pdf iz mobitela na desktop, da bi otvorio PDF na velikom monitoru i skenirao bar-kod za placanje racuna s mPBZ natrag u mobitel
<jelly> ivoks: ali ide na tvoj OIB?
<ivoks> ne
<jelly> kak onda :-)
<ivoks> i tom i je fora
<ivoks> ide na moje ime i prezime
<jelly> o idioti
<ivoks> a to isto ime i prezime ima moj pokojni djed
<jelly> al nema OIB, to nisi ti
<ivoks> da, to nisam ja
<ivoks> ali taj pretinac nema 'reply', pa ne mogu bas puno :)
<jelly> ne znam zas nisu dali IMAP pristup umjesto custom aplikacije i custom web sucelja
<ivoks> u biti
<ivoks> ha
<ivoks> ima moj oib
<ivoks> trebao bi ih nazvati :)
<jelly> trebali su te zvate Ante III
<jelly> kao Lupin III :-)
<ivoks> Mmike: ides u slovacku sljedeci tjedan?
<ivoks> za to vrijeme ja bum ovdje - http://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/aussh-renaissance-austin-hotel/
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> Mmike: radi porezna!
<ivoks> tocno na vrijeme kada vise ne primaju prijave
<jelly> slucajno :-)
<ivoks> http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-04-27/venezuela-faces-its-strangest-shortage-yet-as-inflation-explodes
<ivoks> nemaju novaca za novce
<ivoks> al hugo... on se slikao s fidelom :)
<ivoks> Venezuela Orders Five-Day Weekends in Bid to Save Power Grid
<ivoks> issati
<jelly> > “It’s a very bad sign to see people running around with wheelbarrows full of money to buy a hot dog,”
<ivoks> oni su pukli
<jelly> jebate, kak jedes hot-dog ak moras tacke sa dvije ruke vozit nazad
<ivoks> sto im je komunizam napravio u sta, 15 godina?
<jelly> nije kriv komunizam nego idijoti koji ih vode :-)
<jelly> bila je i argentina takva zar ne
<jelly> dobra stvar je, ak imaju dovoljno jeftine nafte, bar mogu proizvodit umjetno gnojivo i imati dovoljno hrane
 * jelly se sjeca redukcija struje, secernih tabli i svercane cokolade
<obruT> komunizam ? kod nas je "demokracija" vec koliko godina, a zemlja ode u 3pm
<jelly> ode u pm iz niza razloga, bar nekoliko je sto smo pustili da nas lokalci pokradu i sto smo pustili da se rasproda "srebro"
<jelly> a to smo pustili jer kolektivno razmisljamo kako "drzava" ili "vlast" tj. neko drugi mora rijesiti probleme
<jelly> cim je ljudima dovoljno dobro da ne izlaze na ulice u 100k brojevima, nije jos u 3pm
<obruT> ma ljudi su ovce, ovi rvati vjerojatno ne bi izlazili na ulicu ni da travu moraju pasti
<obruT> nego... jel ima tko za preporucit neko ne-preskupo, ali kvalitetno napajanje ? ne treba mi divlja snaga, treba mi kvaliteta... mislim da mi komp ne vuce preko 100W
<obruT> standardno atx
<Mmike> corsair neki
<obruT> cx500 pretpostavljam da bi bio ok ? za vs seriju neki kazu da je srot
<Mmike> cx500 ja imam doma
<Mmike> i cx650
<Mmike> fakat ok rade i tihi su
<obruT> onda cem taj cx500, thanx
<obruT> staro je crklo neki da, imam jos jednu nuspojavu, al to cemo jos vidjet sta je
<Mmike> imam ti ja neki
<Mmike> xilence
<Mmike> 800W :)
<Mmike> al' taj je cijelu zimu vani radio na balkonu
<Mmike> tjerao mitalicu
<Mmike> tak da kajjaznam
<ivoks> obruT: mi jos uvijek zivimo komunizam
<ivoks> obruT: i ovo jednoumlje u kojem smo sad je posljedica toga
<ivoks> obruT: danas ljudima u venezueli, kao i kod nas, ne mozes objasniti da se radom postize napredak
<ivoks> a ne kukanjem i svaljivanjem krivnje na nekog treceg
<ivoks> Marija (35), nema jednog dana radnog staza: "Kaj cu ja ici raditi <posao kojeg smatra ispod svoje casti>? Pa nisam studirala pravo bez veze!"
<ivoks> Jure (33), nezaposlen: "A imam dosta maslina. Znas li ti koliko je to posla? Tko ce se s tim zajebavat, ajde bizi ca. Ajmo na kavu brale!"
<ivoks> da je kod nas demokracija, ne bi imali 300.000 umirovljenika s invalidninom
<ivoks> ne je trzisna demokracija, ne bi imali vise korisnika nego li uplatitelja proracuna
<ivoks> da je trzisna ekonomija, ne bi porez na rad bio veci od poreza na imovinu
<ivoks> kod nas je zadrti komunizam u glavi i anarhija u ekonomiji
<ivoks> da je demokracija, ne bi semafori bili slozeni da policija napravi sacekusu
<ivoks> ovo kod nas je tranzicija
<ivoks> koja ce, nazalost, potrajati puno duze nego sam se nadao :(
<nicols> zijev!
<vileni> obruT: jel za am1? ja imam cx430m za njega
<vileni> Mmike: posto napajanje? i kad cemo rijesiti ostatak :)
<Mmike> vileni, a neznam. 400 kn?
<vileni> Mmike: ok, javim ti jos za to, a kad cemo na hamburger? :)
<vileni> moram nesto iskombinirati za ovaj stroj, imam tagan 780 koji je trebao zavrsiti u smecu, ali evo radi vec 3 godine
<Mmike>    yyyyyyyynyyyyyyyyyyyhhhhhh
<Mmike> nemrem veceras
<Mmike> gggggggggggggggggggggggid
<Mmike> dete :)
<vileni> haha
<vileni> lufra, hoces ti na hamburger? :D
<vileni> mis mi hoce account na internetima
<vileni> i sad hoce restart
<Mmike> vileni, ovih dana, mozemo
<Mmike> pon idem u nemcoiju
<Mmike> pa kad se vratim ak ne stignemo sutra/prekesutra
<vileni> Mmike: moze, sto kasnije to bolje zapravo
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O7I7IgFv5NU
<datase> YouTube: Ante Cash & Saša Antić - Vakula (official video) - 0:03:54 - 467265 views - 2604 likes / 147 dislikes
<yoki_> pozdrav svima
<Vlado9A> dobra vecer
<obruT> vileni: am1 da... al evo, kupih cx500, radi sve ok :)
<vileni> obruT: ja sam htio cx430m jer je modularno pa ne moram bas sve kablove koristiti
<vileni> iako sad kad sam nagurao 560ti unutra jos mi cak i falilo
<Mmike> vileni, ti si dobio sluske?
<vileni> Mmike: da, prije 2 tjedna
<obruT> upravo instalirah 16.04 na drugu particiju, da se malo poigram
<obruT> segfaultao mi se metacity :P
<jelly> #onokad rodbina zna da ne jedes mesinu i rezervira stol u kaptolskoj kleti
<obruT> jelly: a gle, kruva, krumpira i salate ce valjda bit...znam kak je to
<jelly> ili otic 50 metri dalje u indijski :->
<jelly> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2016/04/29/weasel-causes-large-hadron-collider-shutdown/
<jelly> "The Large Hadron Collider, a 17-mile superconducting machine designed to smash protons together at close to the speed of light, went offline overnight. Engineers investigating the mishap found the charred remains of a furry creature near a gnawed-through power cable"
#ubuntu-hr 2016-04-30
<Mmike> warthunder radi skroz ok pod linuxom
<Mmike> native je igra
<Mmike> ima 1001 avijon i 505 tenkova
<Mmike> i 1293123 nacina upravljanja i podesavanja
<Mmike> i uopce 
<Mmike> obrisat cu ju jer vrijemegub
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> joj kak se tesko dici poslje jucerasnjih gemista
<nicols> a
<jelly> https://howdns.works/ep2/
<nicols> jel neko probao taj famozni windows subsystem for linux? :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: f1 kvale
<dodobas> etogac
<SilverSpace> cudo nevideno
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ajooooooooj
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kak je bilo?
<dodobas> dosadno ...
<nicols> a?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: da dosadno 
<BotaniCar_> kak' mogu vidjet' GPU temp na Ubuntu 16 ? ( amd )
<BotaniCar_> "sensors" nije od pomoci
<Vlado9A> dobra vecer
<BotaniCar_> bok dovla
<Vlado9A> zivio BotaniCar_ :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar_, treba ti fglrx
<Mmike> BotaniCar_, sensors nema veze s time
<Mmike> aticonfig --gputemp
<Mmike> ili tako nekako
<BotaniCar_> Mmike, nemam aticonfig n tuntoru 16
<BotaniCar_> ni fglrx
<BotaniCar_> Oces rec da necu nikaj strgat ako to povucem ? 
<BotaniCar_> pitam jer je 16ica :) 
<BotaniCar_> oh , fglrx-pxpress - transitional package for ubuntu-drivers-common
<BotaniCar_> ubuntu-drivers-common vec imam
<Mmike> ne, hocu rec da ti treba fglrx da bi citao temperaturu atijevog gpua
<SilverSpace> kod mene je to sve u jednom procesoru pa nemam sa time problema 
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar_> "The fglrx driver is now deprecated in 16.04, and we recommend its open source alternatives (radeon and amdgpu). AMD put a lot of work into the drivers, and we backported kernel code from Linux 4.5 to provide a better experience." :( 
<vileni> sta ne valjaju ti radeon driveri?
<BotaniCar_> Nene, sve radi super-duper, samo kaj ne znam jel je vrijeme da usisavam graficku ili da cekam ljeto :)
<BotaniCar_> Tiha je i sve, a radi ko zmaj, malo mi je to sumLJivo ! 
<BotaniCar_> Ne da mi se bootat u windowse da upalim neku igru i merim :)
<SilverSpace> otvori i vidi :)
<BotaniCar_> U stvari bi mogao, dolazi mi kum s vinom, da malo vozimo aute :)
<BotaniCar_> El ima neka reli utrka da je sva shiny and sparkle, za ljunax ? 
<vileni> vjerojatno ne
<vileni> mozda neki stariji colin ili dirt kroz wine
<vileni> ja bi htio uzeti dirt rally sad, ali onda moram i volan
<SilverSpace> ja skroz odustao od igranja
<vileni> ja samo dotu kad mogu
<vileni> za redovnu dozu zivciranja
<vileni> kako bi bilo lijepo da mi steam da kratki opis igre u library
<vileni> pola igara nemam pojma sta su, a jos manje se sjecam kad sam ih kupio
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> bemti kisu http://wttr.in/zagreb
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=soxxPyaAT1k
<datase> YouTube: Homemade Hoverbike - 0:03:51 - 4771000 views - 111176 likes / 1584 dislikes
<SilverSpace> LN
<Mmike> Weather for City: Samobor, Bosnia and Herzegovina
#ubuntu-hr 2016-05-01
<Mmike> SilverSpace, utrka!
<SilverSpace> Mmike: eh zavrsila :)
<Vlado9A> dobar dan
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kaj? :D
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jebga vettel ispao :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, da :)
<Mmike> sjebo ga kvyat ovaj put :)
<SilverSpace> pa i prosli 
<Mmike> to mu je dao razloga kad se u kini ljutio bez pokrica :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> kaj prosli, prosli put kvyat nije imao veze nikakve :)
<SilverSpace> kak nije ? uletio ko kamikaza 
<SilverSpace> ko i sad
<SilverSpace> ali hajde bar mi je drago sto rosberg razvaljuje crnog ove sezone
<Mmike> u kini?
<Mmike> k'o kamikaza?
<Mmike> kaj brijes ti
<Mmike> si ti vidio opce snimku?
<Mmike> ovo danas je bilo - kamikaza :)
<Mmike> doduse, ovaj drugi udes kaaaaaaaaaao mogo bi rec da je vettelu pukla guma pa je digo nogu s gasa naglo usporio pa kao ovaj nije mogo pa kaaaaaaaaaaaao aaaaaaaaaajde mozda
<Mmike> al' ono prvo
<Mmike> idijot ;)
<Mmike> to bi od maldonada ocekovao :)
<Mmike> ocekivano
<Mmike> OCEKIVAO!
<Mmike> SilverSpace, dosadnjikava
<Mmike> iako ne dosadna kak zna bit
<BotaniCar__> Mogu kak utisati apt da ne prijavljuje upozorenja poput "Signature by key XYZ uses weak digest algorithm (SHA1)" ?
<BotaniCar__> Jutro/dan, momcine 
<BotaniCar__> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vTyPWs0WOys
<datase> YouTube: Psihomodo pop Boing 747 - 0:05:55 - 289121 views - 778 likes / 28 dislikes
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ma u u kini kamikaza
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> dosadna utrka
<Mmike> BotaniCar__, mozes, jedno 505 puta se pricalo o tome tu :) u biti bi trebao popraviti stare kljuceve
<BotaniCar__> Jeb'se, sad moram sam guglat' :) 
 * BotaniCar__ se sutne u guzicu
<Mmike> ovaj gluster
<Mmike> ne znam sto bih rekao
<Mmike> taman mislim sad ce bit sranje i sve ce se razletit
<Mmike> a kad ono, milinica :)
<Mmike> brijem da ako su mi brickovi na xfsu da bi radilo jos bolje
<BotaniCar__> Koja si ti avangarda, prvi post na sisetmcima koji nije dobio nekakav odgovor unutar 10 minuta :) 
<Mmike> si vidio? :)
<BotaniCar__> Pda :( 
<BotaniCar__> Ovak' sam ja zaveo suprugu: https://i.imgur.com/Hg0WgRH.webm ! 
<CrazyLemon> lol
<vileni> Mmike: a zasto nemas na xfs?
<SilverSpace> ha daa
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar__: je poslje koliko si piva ovako puzao :)
<BotaniCar__> Ne treba mipivo ga budem glup ! :)
<BotaniCar__> I, gif me podsjeca na neke plesne poteze iz mladosti :D
<BotaniCar__> koji je u unityu keyboard shortcut da aktivni prozor prebacim na neki drugi desktop ?
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar__: lol eh 
<SilverSpace> stisni win tipku i drzi
<SilverSpace> pokazat ce ti se sci shortcut
<SilverSpace> svi*
<BotaniCar__> fakat, thx
<BotaniCar__> Fali mi prstiju ! 
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar__> Zna mi se tak zakomplicirat' zivot kad mi je telka upaljena, HDMI steker postane primari izlaz, pa vdesktopi .. ( telka mi je iza ledja :) )
<SilverSpace> joj kak mi dosadno
<Mmike> vileni, a nemrem
<vileni> jedino di sam ja imao gluster bio je xfs
<vileni> ali prestao sam ga koristiti kad su sjebali infiniband podrsku
<Mmike> idem bas probat xfs u virtualci
<Mmike> da vidim jel' brzi kaj kad ima 100k fajlova u direktoriju
<Mmike> vileni, kak da shutdownam win8 tastaturom
<Mmike> imam login screen
<Mmike> ekran je razbijen pa vidim samo 1/4 ekrana
<Mmike> kad stisnem gumb za gasenje ovaj ode u suspend neki 
<Mmike> a moram izvadit bateriju da zamijenim ekran
<DomaMuffin> "RAZOTKRIVENO: Mama iz Splita zarađuje 50,000 kn mjesečno od kuće i nećeš vjerovati kad čuješ kako!" leel
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, ^^
<DomaMuffin> E, kak mi je zivot laksi sad kad sam slozio da mi svi prozori budu 10% transparentni :) Vidim neko kretanje u pozadini , kad bude akcije, i kad 5 prozora overlapam
<obruT> ne znam koja je svrha prozora ak nisu transparentni :)
<obruT> onak, 100% :)
<obruT> a za smanjenje ili navuces zavjesu ili spustis rolete
<DomaMuffin> Na prizemlju sam, susjedi vire :) 
<DomaMuffin> Jos kad upalis svjetlo .. 
<DomaMuffin> kroz rupice u roletama gledaju jesam li gol !
<obruT> sram ih bilo
<DomaMuffin> Zabunio sam se, to ja radim :) 
<obruT> i ? jel ima sto zanimljivo ? :)
<DomaMuffin> https://www.facebook.com/damir.krajacickraya/videos/1164696140229939/ # NSFW
<DomaMuffin> Tak si ja susedi navirivam, kad .. :) 
<DomaMuffin> Film nije za one koji su danas jeli grah :D
<obruT> ih... "Sorry, this content isn't available at the moment"
<SilverSpace> :ah
<DomaMuffin> obruT, zakljucujem da si jeo grah !
<SilverSpace> http://www.asrock.com/news/index.us.asp?id=3303
<Mmike> pjebote
<Mmike> s ext4 imam oko 90MB/sec u random rw fio testu, dok s xfsom imam oko 290?!
<Mmike> http://jebo.me/pas/4b vs http://jebo.me/pas/10
<jelly> a koji brze brise zilion fajlova :-)
<Mmike> jelly, wild-guess - xfs :)
<jelly> don't guess
<Mmike> [2016-05-01 22:34:32.926701] E [glusterd-utils.c:1618:glusterd_brick_unlink_socket_file] 0-management: Failed to remove /var/run/4b94604492e36458cc01605e64b93d43.socket error: Success
<Mmike> ma to :)
#ubuntu-hr 2017-04-24
<BotaniCar> Jutro !
<BotaniCar> Ste postavljali kad .mht stranice na apache, radi to nekak ? 
<hbogner> kaj netko jos koristi .mht?
<vileni_> ja sam morao guglati da vidim sto je to
<obrut> sta je mht ? :)
<obrut> a onak, nije bas da se nisam bavio webom :)
<obrut> doduse, vise backendom
<obrut> BotaniCar: sad gledam, na klijentu je da to kuzi, ne bi se apache trebao petljat u to osim ak nema neki specijalni handler koji bi to rastrancriavao
<obrut> bitno je da postavi dobar content type valjda, ak klijenti ne kuze to po ekstenziji
<hbogner> zadnji put kad sam vidio .mht je bilo cca u doba ie5
<hbogner> ff ga nije znao citati, a crhome nije bio jos u planu
<pav> hbogner: ff ga id dalje ne zna čitati :-D
<obrut> zanimljive greske imam pri prijenosu ftp-om s jednog mikrokontrolera... dotici moze radit u AP modu, spojis se na njega i mozes ftp-om putat/getat fajlove... i nekad mi get ne prodje skroz, dohvatim manje bajtova, al nije da je odrezana kraj fajla, nego su ili odrezane neke linije iz fajla ili su odrezani dijelovi nekih linija :)
<pav> obrut: mode bin :)
<obrut> pav: bez brige, je bin
<Mmike> jel' mogu git bisect izmedju dva taga?
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> mozda da razmislim bar malo prije neg pitam, a? :D
<Mmike> BotaniCar: meni za cuku istice parking, pa bi moglo onda ?
<BotaniCar> Mmike: zovi kad god hoces, ako to nije izmedju 13:45 i 14:15 :) 
<Mmike> kaj se desava izmedju 13:45 i 14:15 ? :)
<BotaniCar> Imam neku migraciju onda, pa moram bii oncall i pri racunalu
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> bude prije, nadam se
<BotaniCar> Moze kad ti pase, osim tih po ure. Javi seeeee
<Mmike> oko 12:10 krenem, tamo sam oko 12:25, popijemo kahvu, do 12:50 se nazad.
<obrut> BotaniCar: a migracija ce sigurno zavrsit u 14:15 ? nece nista poci po zlu ? :)
<Mmike> obrut: kad se planiraju stvari kak spada.... :)
<BotaniCar> obrut: istestirano i pripremljeno preko vikenda. Nismo predvidjeli samo pad meteora na datacentar, odnosno jesmo, ali u tom nas slucaju boli kurac i dajemo otkaz svi
<BotaniCar> s/dajemo otkaz/trazimo bonus/
<obrut> svede se na isto :)
<BotaniCar> Elem, najavu migracije sam dobio ko .mht fajl, zato sam pitao kak se apache nosi s tim :) 
<BotaniCar> Srecom sam neki konverter nasao :)
<obrut> najavu migracije kao mht fajl ? e pa to jos nisam cuo :P
<BotaniCar> Frajeri su u obavijest od cca 1 kartice teksta turili 6 fontova, 4 boje, caps bold i  italic
<obrut> ne znam sta fali PDF-u :P
<BotaniCar> obrut: da su .txt poslali, imali bi vece sanse da ce svi zainteresirani procitat' :)
<obrut> pa da :)
<obrut> imam feeling da dvije banane u 5:40 ne cine covjeka jos uvijek sitim iza 11h :P
<BotaniCar> Ako cine, zelim i ja takvih banana :) 
<BotaniCar> Mozda ih u drugim krajevima zovu rostilj kobasice :) 
<obrut> nisu bas zute, ali su fine :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: krenem sad? za 10 minuta sam gore, stignemo, ili osh da radije ganjam poslije?
<BotaniCar> Stignemo sve, vec sam odradio migraciju :) 
<Mmike> oooo
<BotaniCar> Nazvali me panicno da jel mogu prije najavljenog rka, rek'o moze :) 
<BotaniCar> U medjugasu slusam kako mi Srdjan Roje objasnjava kako naci unutarnji mir :) 
<Mmike> ROTFL :D
<BotaniCar> Si u kontaktu s njim ? 
<BotaniCar> Tip ima opasnu spiku , slagao se ja s njom ili ne 
<Mmike> tihana vise neg ja
<Mmike> ne stignem, jbg
<Mmike> nego
<Mmike> krecem
<Mmike> zovnem te kad sam tam
<BotaniCar> hajde, hajde :) 
<pav> Srdjan Roje! ah sjecanja
<BotaniCar> Pola sata me nije bilo, 170 novih ticketa. 
<BotaniCar> Zatvaram sve s "not enough info" :) 
<BotaniCar> pav: kaj si ti delal s njim ? 
<pav> BotaniCar: upoznao sam ga tamo negdje kasnih osamdesetih, ranih devedesetih
<BotaniCar> jelly: ovi su se pomakli s mjesta https://linux.slashdot.org/story/17/04/22/1822216/systemd-free-devuan-announces-its-first-stable-release-candidate-jessie-100
<pav> dawn of the croatian internet
<pav> pih Tram 11 rasprodao malu dvoranu u dva tjedna!
<BotaniCar> Jasno da jesu :) 
<BotaniCar> Jasno da nisam kupio kartu .. 
<pav> da, ali koncert je u studenome! :-D
<BotaniCar> Znam, pratim Srdjana Chuka sa velikim zarom :)
<pav> Navodno se očekuje i El Bahateee na stageu :)
<pav> Uglavnom, sele u veliku dvoranu. bit će karata
<BotaniCar> Brijem da ce doci svi cije je ime u tom miljeu ista znacilo zadnjih 30 godina 
<jelly> BotaniCar: napravili su si puno posla i isli cistit svaki library koji mirise na systemd, zato im je trebalo puno vremena
<BotaniCar> jelly: mene je opcinilo to kaj tvrde da ces moc in-place nadograditi s debiana na to :)
<BotaniCar> Sad me zivo zanima kak ce drzati korak s releasovima :) 
<jelly> lako za releasove, to ide jednom i 2-3 godine, bitne sesigurnosne zakrpe
<Mmike> btw, ubutu xenial mozete prebacit na upstart
<Mmike> ak vam se systemd ne svidja :D
<jelly> BotaniCar: i to je ok, cim vise ekipe se prebaci na to, manje ce biti glupih pitanja na #debian
<obrut> meni se nekak cini da je bitka protiv systemd-a vec izgubljena
<obrut> kao init nije tak ni jako los, bilo bi bolje kad bi prilikom starta/restarta/stopa/cegavec po defaltu ispljuno neku informaciju
<Mmike> obrut, si vidio recent bug sa brisanjem roota? :D
<Mmike> mislim, popravljeno je i to
<Mmike> al' 
<obrut> nope :) daj link
<Mmike> cek :)
<Mmike> https://github.com/systemd/systemd/issues/5644?utm_content=buffer4db42&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
<Mmike> procitaj komentare, nema ih puno :D
<ivoks> ma upucat
<ivoks> upucat njega
<ivoks> i onda sve nas sto smo pristali na to
<Mmike> a gle, do 18.04 se mozda i predomisle bitni ljudi :)
<sillyslux> sta sad triba... opet vadit systemd? bas sad kad sam se odlucio naviknut se na to :(
<ivoks> ma ne mozes se na to naviknut
<ivoks> ako nista drugo, onda ces uvijek uvijek uvijek uvijek utipkati sysctl umjesto systemctl
<sillyslux> oj ojjoj
<sillyslux> :/ kak se stvari razvijaju
<sillyslux> devuan se priblizava 1.0
<ivoks> lol
<ivoks> veli google: Trip to North America & Frankfurt
<sillyslux> ha ima svaki njemacki grad i u sad-u
<ivoks> ma ne, neg cu obici dvije drzave sjeverne amerike, pa je odustao
<sillyslux> nebi me cudilo da tamo ima i zagreba i splita i rijeku
<sillyslux> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frankfort,_Kentucky
<datase> ^ Frankfort is the capital city of the Commonwealth of Kentucky and the seat of Franklin County. Based on population, it is the fifth-smallest state capital in the United States.
<sillyslux> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Karlsruhe,_North_Dakota
<datase> ^ Karlsruhe is a city in McHenry County, North Dakota, United States. The population was 82 at the 2010 census.
#ubuntu-hr 2017-04-25
<Mmike> https://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/eventpage/us10008kce#executive
 * ivoks ripa CDe nakon dugo dugo vremena
<ivoks> i u soku sam...
<ivoks> ripanje jedne pjesme traje 5 sekundi
<ivoks> nekad je to trajalo toliko minuta
<obrut> sad bi ti pravi audiofil reko da to ne smije trajati 5 sekundi nego moras ripati brzinom 1x da se svi bitovi prenesu kak treba :)
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> ha cuj...
<jelly> pravi audiofil jos ima stroj sa scsi kontrolerom i Plextor citacem za ripanje
<obrut> ivoks: s cim si ripao ? (s kojim sw) ?
<obrut> i dobro si me sjetio, idem ja izripat zadnji CD koji sam kupio...
<obrut> zanimljivo, cisco ima na svom webu stranicu posvecenu chromecastu, njegovom deploymentu u mrezi i o problemu s njegovim multicastom i multisubnet mrezom...
<Mmike> CAVL mora bit
<Mmike> constant angular velocity
<Mmike> ak se mijenja brzina okretanja CDja prilikom ripanja dobijes klik
<Mmike> zato nesmijes ripati max-speed
<Mmike> obrut, cdparanoia kicks ass i dan danas :)
 * Mmike isto ima hrpu CDja koje treba u FLAC pretvoriti i onda baciti CDje da se nikad vise ne spomenu
<Mmike> obrut, si vidio systemd? :)
<obrut> e, cdparanoia... to nisam vidio godinama :) nije ni da sam ripo godinama :)
<obrut> Mmike: nisam gledao detalje onog, taman sam otpicio na vlak :)
<Mmike> obrut, imas onaj 'ripit', cli alat, koristi cdparanoiu ispod i moze napravit FLAC odmah
<Mmike> spoji se i na CDDB ili kaj vec
<Mmike> freedb
<obrut> sad sam sa sound juicerom izripo
<obrut> pokupio je odmah sve informacije, samo sam odabro flac i to je to
<obrut> http://www.internetsociety.org/deploy360/blog/2015/02/ipv6-security-myth-4-ipv6-networks-are-too-big-to-scan/
<obrut> za sad je super sto "nitko" ne scanira ipv6 prostor :) na javnim ipv4 hostovima imam gro pokusaja spajanja i pizdarija, na ovih par kucnih strojeva exposanih preko ipv6 imam ravno 0 pokusaja spajanja na bilo sto
<ivoks> obrut: abcde
<Mmike> a sad idem duboko udahnut
<Mmike> i prebacit se na iphone
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> ne idem, malo kasnije ;)
<obrut> ajfon !?!
<ivoks> bas, ajfon
<ivoks> erstbank uveo koristenje otiska prsta umjesto pina za autorizaciju
<ivoks> mamlazi
<Mmike> ajfon
<Mmike> eto
<Mmike> kartica je u ajfonu
<hbogner> Mmike, jesi tuu???
<Mmike> hbogner, tuuuu
<hbogner> imam 300mb slobodnog mjesta na pg serveru, i 700mb pg_xlogs jel se pg_xlogs prazni kad se postgresql resztarta
<hbogner> imam tablicu u bazi od 1.5gb i vacuum full nesmijem opalit jer nemam dovoljno mjesta
<hbogner> pa gledam kak oslobodit jos free mjesta na disku
<Mmike> ne
<hbogner> vacuum full sam napravio na manjim tablicama, i oslobodio 100mb
<hbogner> ali sad kak oslobodit mjesto na ovoj velikoj tablici
<hbogner> pobrisao sam 800k redova iz te tablice i sad bi htio to prazno mjesto nazad
<Mmike> nema potrebe
<Mmike> pg ce ti sam to iskoristiti 
<hbogner> znam da on hoce, ali nije sve u toj jednoj tablici
<Mmike> dodaj diska jos
<Mmike> koliko fajlova imas u pg_xlogs?
<hbogner> kad radim delete iz tablice tablice transakcije zavrse u pg_xlogs jelda?
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> tamo samo  zavrsi 'DELETE' naredba
<Mmike> ajmo tak rec
<hbogner> pg_xlog je 560mb 
<Mmike> vish
<Mmike> samo od sebe se smanjuje :)
<Mmike> pjebote, apt-get install upstart-sysv i nema vise systemda!
<Mmike> a ja se bavim krpanjem ;)
<hbogner> ok, a znaci neki drugi nacin kako reclaimati disk space?
<Mmike> <Mmike> koliko fajlova imas u pg_xlogs?
<hbogner>  ls pg_xlog/ | wc -l
<hbogner> 36
<hbogner> znaci ako ja dalje brisem iz baze preko delete naredbe onda to zavrsi u pg_xlogs a kasnije tokom vremena se on sam smanji?
<Mmike> ne 
<hbogner> ne baza nego pg_xlogs
<Mmike> samo 'delete' zavrsi u pg_xlogs
<Mmike> vacuum smanji tablicu
<Mmike> pg_xlogs cuva transakcije
<Mmike> al' se prostor na disku ne oslobodi
<Mmike> vaccum ce ti jedini osloboditi disk
<hbogner> ma to sam mislio smao 'delete' zavrsi u pg_xlogs, znam da samo vacuum full oslobadja disk
<Mmike> s tim da ak si puno brisao vacuum full trebas opizdit
<Mmike> inace ne trebas
<Mmike> kupi diska jos
<hbogner> e sad mene interesira pg_xlogs 
<hbogner> lupim delete i on zavrsi u pg_xlogs, i kako sad vidim nakon nekog vremena se pg_xlogs sam smanji?
<Mmike> ne smanji se pg_xlogs
<Mmike> ima fiksnu velicinu
<hbogner> to me interesira, nemrem ubacit vise diska, limitiran sam tu
<Mmike> ovisi ti o checkpoint_segments
<Mmike> mosh smanjiti checkpoint_segments
<Mmike> ugasiti postgres, upaliti postgres
<Mmike> opizditi 'checkpoint'
<Mmike> i onda cekat
<Mmike> pg bi sam trebao obrisati viska stvari iz pg_xlogs
<Mmike> al' onda imas mali transation log i ak ces puno  pisat to se mora checkpointat (zapisat) u data fileove pa ce ti sve sporo bit
<Mmike> i, de, brate, procitaj postgres dokumentaciju malo :)
<hbogner> to te pitam, pg sam brise stvari iz pg_xlogs
<Mmike> ne, to me nisi pitao :)
<hbogner> ma :P
<Mmike> koliki ti je checkpoint_smegments sad?
<Mmike> lol! :)))))))))))))
<hbogner> to se tak kaze, to me interesira
<Mmike> checkpoint_segments
<hbogner> cekaj
<hbogner> Mmike, da me jebes neznam, memam tu opciju u postgresql.conf :)
<Mmike> hbogner, https://launchpad.net/~mariosplivalo/+sshkeys
<Mmike> hbogner, i platis hamburger u submarinetu i popravim ti sve
<Mmike> ili mozemo hangouts ak ti tak draze! :)
<hbogner> ha ha ha ha,, rado platim, ali nazalost nije opcije
<Mmike> root@pgbogner:~# grep segment /etc/postgresql/9.3/main/postgresql.conf 
<Mmike> checkpoint_segments = 3         # in logfile segments, min 1, 16MB each
<Mmike> ak nemas tu opciju onda se zabrini :D
<hbogner> ja sam na 9.5 to se mjenjalo koliko se sjecam
<hbogner> zato ga ni nemogu naci :=
<hbogner> #wal_keep_segments = 0		# in logfile segments, 16MB each; 0 disables
<hbogner> znaci default 16mb je
<hbogner> ako sam to dobro skuzio, jer su fajlovi od 16 mb
<vileni_> Mmike: koliko hamburgera je mongo popravak?
<Mmike> aha, 9.5
<Mmike> hbogner, tamo imas min_wal_segments i max_wal_segments
<Mmike> hbogner, ne treba nist hamburgera, ak obecas da ces procitati dokumentaciju postgresovu
<Mmike> vileni_, nema!
<hbogner> Mmike, citam ubrzani tecaj
<Mmike> citas drek na sibici
<Mmike> treba ti max 2 sata da procitas pg dokumentaciju
<hbogner> citam prkeo moba :d
<Mmike> vileni_, kaj je zamro mongo? :)
<vileni_> Mmike: ma zajebavam :)
<vileni_> prije bih te za mysql trazio
<Vlado9A> Žur... bon žur! ;)
#ubuntu-hr 2017-04-26
<ivoks> jutro
<Mmike> dobry den
<Mmike> jak se mate? :)
<obrut> Mmike: i tak, sta ima na ajfonu ? :)
<Mmike> obrut, pa ono
<Mmike> inicijalni ispizdi ;)
<Mmike> znas ono kad probas unity, das mu mjesec dana, pa se prva 2-3 dana uzasno zivciras kak je sve u kurcu ;)
<Mmike> pa nakon 2 tjedna kazes 'fak dis sit' ;)
<Mmike> s tim da je iphone ipak manje iritantan
<Mmike> recimo, u kurcu mi je zakljucavanje/otkljucavanje, na androidu je to puno bolje
<Mmike> i silent mode, jebote - PREKIDAC imas sa strane za stavit mob u silent mode ;)
<vileni> pa sto fali tome
<vileni> nego, zasto uopce koristis iphone?
<Mmike> a desila se prilika :)
<Mmike> stara, naime, imala iphone, od grada
<Mmike> i sad je prestala bit potpredsjednica i morala je vratit iphone
<obrut> prilika ? nije te nitko prisilio ? :)
<Mmike> i sad da ne kompliciramo s privikavanjem na android rekli smo joj kupit iphone
<Mmike> al' frend prodavao 6PLUS za predobru paru, pa reko, eto
<Mmike> dao staroj, veli stara, odjebi, imam ja doma dascice za luk i spek :)
<Mmike> pa smo joj kupili 5S
<Mmike> a ovaj mi sad stoji doma
<Mmike> pa reko, prije neg ga prodam, da probam malo
<Mmike> plus, na xperiji mi je crkla kamera, a u garanciji je jos, pa taman dok ovi popravljaju 
<Mmike> pa da bar, reko, ako nista drugo, mogu konstruktivno srat, iz prve ruke :)
<Mmike> k'o sto mogu glede monga, mysqla i mssqla :)
<vileni> 6 plus? to je 5.5?
<Mmike> btw, kad apt-getnes mssql, ne moras se sloziti sa 'necu objavljivati benchmark rezultate' :)
<Mmike> vileni, jok, ne znam sto je 5.5
<vileni> 5.5" ?
<Mmike> 6plus je sestica, ali veca dijagonala
<Mmike> aha, mozda
<Mmike> nemam pojma ;)
<Mmike> izgleda k'o 19" :)
<Mmike> vileni, da, 5.5
<vileni> kul
<vileni> koliko cijenis to?
<obrut> vileni: jesi se mozda susreo/imao iskustva s  https://routerboard.com/RB3011UiAS-RM ?
<vileni> obrut: samo 2011
<Mmike> vileni, pa necu prodavat jos
<Mmike> al' na njuskalu su oko 3k-3k5 kuna
<obrut> cini se ok sto se tice odnosa performansi i cijene, navodno je imao nekih djecjih bolesti, ali to rjesavaju... zanima me jel ima sve feature koje se ocekuju od nekog mikrotika :P
<Mmike> imamo za customera .hr firmu. Sad sam skoro napravio glupost i pitao support lika dal' zeli da ih ja nazovem! :)
<Mmike> obrut, kaj ti s tim radis doma, bogara ti ;)
<ivoks> jutro
<Mmike> ivoks, djesi!
<Mmike> ivoks, preselio na otok (koji je tolko blizu kopna da se skoro i nebi trebao zvat otokom ;D )
<ivoks> u Senator Loungu u Frankfurtu
<Mmike> auuu
<Mmike> kud se ide?
<ivoks> Phily, pa Montreal
<Mmike> ja cu bit tamo za 2 tjedna prije nego sto odem za madrid, pa za santijago
<Mmike> fino :)
<obrut> Mmike: pa nist, transferiram podatke iz supljeg u prazno :) trazim si novi router za po doma i hocem routing performanse :) kad uploadam porn^H^H^H^Hvelike fajlove na kucni server da ne cekam dugo :)
<Mmike> ja imam mikrotika onog malog
<Mmike> HAPac
<Mmike> radi k'o zmaj
<Mmike> na njega imam nakacen dlink gigabitni, i na dlinku je sav hardveraj 
<obrut> i njega gledam... jesi mozda mjerio brzinu prijenosa izmedju dvije routane mreze ?
<Mmike> doduse, ja imam samo 6 kompjutera doma, nemam ih 22 :)
<Mmike> obrut, a, sam kroz wireless
<Mmike> s obzirom da mi je sve na zici u istoj mrezi
<Mmike> stovise, server-desktop su na ovom svicu
<Mmike> dlink "switchu" :D
<obrut> jebiga, meni nije sve u istoj l2 mrezi, kucni server mi je u zasebnoj mrezi i posluzuje vise drugih mreza pa mi je zato bitno da mi routing radi "brzo"
<Mmike> da, nsiam to probavao
<Mmike> mogu ak osh, sutra/preksutra
<obrut> na trenutnom mikrotiku nece iznad 190 Mbps, a to me nervira
<Mmike> pa to je sporo
<Mmike> meni na wirelessu ide 100mbita na ovom jednom mobitelu koji to moze :)
<Mmike> vish, nisam vidio kak brzo ajfon radi :)
<obrut> ma mislim da cu na kraju uzet bas HAP ac, trebao bi biti barem duplo brzi
<Mmike> pjebote, iphone oce 140mbit/sec
<Mmike> xperija oce oko 100
<ivoks> sljedeci let mi je tek u 13h
 * Mmike od Madrida do Santiaga leti 13 fakin sati.
<Mmike> mislim da cak 13h40m
<BotaniCar> O Iruda ti, k'o da ides na Aljasku :) 
<ivoks> mrzim ici na put s kreditnom koja je vec dosegla mjesecni limit
<ivoks> pazi ti drzave
<ivoks> ja podnosim poreznu prijavu i velim 'trebao bi platiti poreza X kuna'
<ivoks> podnesem to na vrijeme, do kraja 2. mjeseca
<ivoks> tog istog mjeseca uplatim 80% od X kuna
<ivoks> 6.4. drzava donese rjesenje da doista trebam uplatiti X kuna
<ivoks> a 14.4. vec salju opomenu o neplacanju duga
<ivoks> u isto vrijeme firme i institucije te iste drzave zakonski mogu neplatiti 60 dana
<BotaniCar> Sto moze Jupiter, ne moze vol
<Mmike> 'sto dolikuje jupiteru'
<Mmike> nego
<Mmike> BotaniCar, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OJwRX4gavYo&list=PLqChB1IXCYBdyMLLMrS28mFyJuK_WhX5i&index=1
<datase> ^ YouTube :: How To Make Clouds In A Bottle Simple Science Experiment For Children :: Duration: 02:11 :: Views: 17,600 uploaded by TheDadLab :: 178 likes :: 4 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<Mmike> za dete
<Mmike> TheDadLab je preodlican!
<Mmike> tjera dete da postavlja prava pitanja
<Mmike> mene Luka neku vecer pitao da kak to da benzin u cilindru eksplodira :)
<BotaniCar> Pre izvrsno ( i video i Lukino pitanje ) 
<BotaniCar> "Nema lezbijke bez motike" :) Nekaj krivo citam 
<Mmike> http://www.jutarnji.hr/vijesti/svijet/video-ponos-kine-neodoljivo-podsjeca-na-kuznjecova-pogledajte-prvi-domace-izgradeni-kineski-nosac-zrakoplova/5958265/
<Mmike> 'podsjeca na'
<Mmike> pa to je isti brod, jebemu :) kinezi ga kupili od rusa i dovrsili
<BotaniCar> Ahahahahahaha
<BotaniCar> Jebentinovinare
<Mmike> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Type_001A_aircraft_carrier
<datase> ^ The Type 001A aircraft carrier is the first aircraft carrier class independently built for the People's Liberation Army Navy. The first Type 001A aircraft carrier is being constructed by Dalian Shipbuilding Industry Company.
<ivoks> nes ti nase novinare
<Mmike> hm, bio sam uvjeren da su rusi ostali bez para i da su onda kinezi kupili kaj su ovi napravili, i dovrsili
<Mmike> al' cini se da su ipak gradili iz pocetka, po ruskim dizajnima
<ivoks> Mmike: ali nije isti brod
<BotaniCar> http://thedailywtf.com/articles/all-you-zombies # zakaj nemremo naci nikog s 10 godina iskustva u 2 godine staroj tehnologiji ? 
<ivoks> medjutim, brijem da su sve izvadili iz onog kojeg su kupili i stavili u ovog
<Mmike> ivoks, ma, ista klasa, to sam mislio
<ivoks> mozete reci da sam rasist, ali ja ne vjerujem da ti kinezi ista mogu napraviti kak spada
<Mmike> hahaha :)
 * Mmike razumije kaj ivoks zeli reci :)
<ivoks> samo kopiraju
<ivoks> bez razumijevanja
<ivoks> ne bi se cudio da je pola broda stiropor
<ivoks> ...samo da 'izgleda mocno'
<ivoks> da se ameri zarate s njima, kina bi nestala za tjedan dana
<ivoks> vise bi mi opstali u bitci s amerima nego kinezi
<ivoks> ja ne vjerujem da je samo jedna firma otkrila kako napraviti smartwatch koji ce uspjeti
<ivoks> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1282890542/zetime-worlds-first-smartwatch-with-hands-over-tou
<ivoks> $4,695,334
<ivoks> pledged of $50,000 goal
<ivoks> jedini je bed sto nema gps, al ajde
<BotaniCar> 170$ za "Elite" verziju nije ni neka para. Tko im radi mehaniku sata ? 
 * Mmike danas ide na burgercice u Garden
<BotaniCar> Subway ili garden ? Koji garden, mogu i ja ? :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, garden, tam na zitnjaku - furam mobitel na servis pa kad sam vec tamo, jeld :D
<BotaniCar> Jebem im lokacije servisa ! 
<BotaniCar> I lokaciju svog ureda 
<BotaniCar> Jedva cekam da sutra delam od doma, ovo s uredom nema smisla. Kak da velim shefici da vise ne bi dolazio u ured ako nemam sastanke, ad a me ne shvati krivo ? 
<nicols> jutro!
<BotaniCar> jutro nicols
<ivoks> Mmike: mirke ti nema u uredu :D
<Mmike> ivoks, ma sad kad je prizenjena mi se vise ne dopada tak jako :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: a cuj, i grobeke netko treba odrzavati </sexist> # https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SKbcbxaD-Co
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Laibach - See That My Grave Is Kept Clean (Official video) :: Duration: 04:06 :: Views: 265,574 uploaded by Laibach :: 1,975 likes :: 38 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<BotaniCar> Vec sam pitao drugdje, offtopic je za kanal pa ne zamjerite: trebam selfhosted bookmark manager koji podrzava vise korisnika i sheranje. Trenutno imam neku vrst interne web stranice koja ovisno o loginu prikazuje korisniku neki set URL-ova. Tlaka je za odrzavati, ruzno je i nije sikjur pa ne moze na vanjsku mrezu. HAPL PLOX ! 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, wiki? :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: wiki je gadan, nema modernih mogucnosti poput thumbnaila pored URL-a, da vizualno mozes vidjeti kaj je kaj bez linkanja i takto 
<BotaniCar> i azuriranje je i dalje tlaka
<Mmike> pa ovisi o wikiju
<Mmike> al' nije, meni to super radi
<Mmike> doduse, ovaj jirin wiki je malo spor, al' je idealan za tocno to kaj velis
<BotaniCar> Moze screenshot neki, samo da vidim kak izgleda kod tebe u funkciji 
<BotaniCar> FMEO, jasno
<Mmike> too complicated now
<BotaniCar> Rado te podsjetim :) 
<BotaniCar> https://www.debian.org/News/2017/20170425?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook # ide vrijeme, lete godine 
<jelly> BotaniCar: o mašala
<obrut> ide tko u pitomacu danas/sutra ? :)
<BotaniCar> obrut: kaj ima za jelo tamo ? 
<BotaniCar> obrut:  ako je nesto fino, mogu ja, taman sam natocio auto :)
<obrut> vjerojatno se nadje i za jest :)
<obrut> gledam kako da kupim mikrotika i da ga imam vec sutra :P
<obrut> na lageru imaju samo dobavljaci u pitomaci i splitu :P
<obrut> ne radim sutra pa bi mi bilo idealno da se sutra pozabavim kompletnom reorganizacijom kucne mreze :)
<obrut> al ak idem narucivat, doci ce u petak poslijepodne kad vec picim na jug :P
<vileni> vec sam zaboravio da je AWS imao magnetic volume
<jelly> kaj je to
<vileni> kad radis volume mozes birati kojeg je tipa
<vileni> vec dugo je default ssd
<vileni> magnetic je hdd
<BotaniCar> zvuci kao onaj uredjaj s kojim si demagnetizirao video trake prije ponovnog snimanja. Zadnji sam vidio kad sam u JadranFilmu radio 
<vileni> pobrisao nekih 60ak instanci pa su neke ostavile volume iza sebe
<obrut> mozda aws sprema podatke na video kazete ?
<vileni> sprema glacier
<vileni> :)
<obrut> ak su mogli amigasi, sto ne bi amazon :)
<vileni> nisu bas video, ali close enough
<jelly> BotaniCar: degausser?
<jelly> ne, to je bilo za monitore i telke
<BotaniCar> jelly: nene, nemrem se sjetiti pravog imena naprave, unutra si turao magnetne medije koje fimska industrija koristi , trake i to 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ping ( nemrem se sjetiti kak se zove ono helpdesk rjesenje koje si juce spominjao. Also, napajanje je zmaj ! )
<Mmike> BotaniCar: zammad
<Mmike> BotaniCar: thnx :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ja bas pokupio fractal design :)
<Mmike> sad sam ga mislio metnit al' moram radit pa me sve zulja :D
<BotaniCar> zammad, gamad, nisu mogli naci neko ime kojeg cu se sjetiti :) Falalepa 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: bas instalirao novu instancu za neke ove one
<BotaniCar> (y)
<vileni> lol "A volume is unattached or had less than 1 IOPS per day for the past 7 days"
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ali ovo je skupo ( gledam https://zammad.com/pricing )
<vileni> Mmike: kako fractal, koji fractal
<BotaniCar> pardon, oma i opensos edicija
<Mmike> BotaniCar: pa da, tu koristis
<Mmike> BotaniCar: pazi samo da kad ga spojis na emajl - posrkat ce ti sve od tamo i obsirati :)
<Mmike> obrisati
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ijuf! Fala ! 
<Mmike> da :) 
<Mmike> I learned that the hard way
<Mmike> vileni: http://www.fractal-design.com/home/product/power-supplies/integra-m/integra-m-550w 
<Mmike> to
<vileni> ha, nisam znao da imaju psu
<Mmike> htio kupiti corsair al' frend rekao da ima ovo i dao za 500 kuna
<Mmike> pa reko
<Mmike> dada
<Mmike> sad cemo vidjet, reviewovi kazu da je fakat tiho
<vileni> sad ti boje pasu
<Mmike> lol :)
<vileni> Mmike: kad zena pita zasto novo
<vileni> :)
<vileni> a vidim da je i modularno
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> sad cemo vidjet
<Mmike> tj, veceras cemo vidjet :D
<vileni> usisava zena nekidan sobu, mice hafa, ja stojim pokraj sa bebom, nikakvih komentara
<vileni> mozda misli da mi je vec prigovorila za to
<Mmike> playing with fire :)
<BotaniCar> Zato sam ja svoje novo napajanje odmah s vrata nabio na nos s spikom "JESI VIDJELA KAJ NAPOKON IMAMO, I JO JE JEFTINO BILO" :) Samo me okrznula pogledom, vidjela zice i primila se neceg pametnijeg ( smisljala mi je posel )
<obrut> BotaniCar: zamislite facu moje zene kad sam nedavno doma dovuko i slozio ovo :) http://88.198.178.60/stuff/homestuff/network/TempOpenStack.jpg
<vileni> obrut: to ti je stake pripremila odmah?
<obrut> hehe :) nije nego sam ja njoj odmah potrgo koljeno da mi ne moze nist :)
<obrut> jos me pitala kao, gdje ce to stajat !?! :) reko joj ne znam, e da je bilo snimit facu :)
<vileni> :D
<vileni> kao sta fali tu gdje je, cak i stanu 2 salice kave na stolic ako gosti dodju
<Mmike> BotaniCar, reci da je kostalo novo oko 900 kuna i da sam bas dobar, da nebih i ja ostao bez koljena slijedeci put kad svratim :D
<vileni> stavis tabletic na kompjutere i problem rjesen
<Mmike> vileni, lol :D
<vileni> stovise, dodaj jos 2 kompjutera i makni stolic kompletno
<vileni> i samo stolnjak gore
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ne mislis valjda da sam joj imenom rekao od koga sam kupio, ta prijatelji smo :) 
<obrut> vidis vidis, stolic od kompova :)
<vileni> jedino rijesis kanalicu neku za kablove i to je to
<obrut> vileni: pa to majstore ! nije mi palo na pamet, a trebao bih jos par kistri doma :)
<obrut> je da cu morat onda naci neko mjesto za strip revije, al snaci cu se (pod stolom su)
<vileni> obrut: standardni NDA implicira da tvoja zena nikad ne smije saznati tko ti je dao ideju :)
<obrut> vileni: ja cu sutit, al jebiga, stvari s ovog kanala se logiraju negdje :)
<obrut> u biti ne bih radio stolic od kucista nego bi napravio nekakav rack-stolic u kojeg bi naserafio maticne i ostale djidje
<obrut> stolic bi bio jedno veliko kuciste u kojeg mozes namontirat vise toga
<vileni> kao orange box 
<obrut> i jos ti onako lijepo puse toplo na noge kad je zima :)
<vileni> obrut: http://coffee.woutoro.com/coffee-table-laptop/
<BotaniCar> [...] Failed password for invalid user botnet from 154.127.61.183 port 60681 ssh2 [...] # ovi su sve bezobrazniji :) 
<nicols> zijev
<nicols> ima ko da se kuži u teveje?
<BotaniCar> ja sam dobar u ne-gledanju telke
<nicols> došao sam na ideju da ću danas kupit tv ... pa sam krenuo u lagano guglanje
<BotaniCar> Nadam se da samo telkache kupujes s pripremom od 24h :) 
<BotaniCar> Jel ima ne-pametnh televizora jos uvijek za kupiti ? 
<nicols> pa mi je nakon 15 min guglanja dopizdilo jer pojma nemam Å¡to mi treba
<BotaniCar> velik, puno konektora, tanki okvir, da ima android koji ce se azurirati i za 5 godina i da je mrezno poveziv. Ja se vise od ovog nemrem sjetiti :) 
<nicols> a bio bi full sretan da je tv dovoljno pametan da barem može gledat filmove sa samba share-a
<nicols> android? hmmm
<nicols> nisam baš siguran u to
<BotaniCar> Ne znam da imas alternative, osim nekog vendor-specific spinouta androida
<BotaniCar> zato sam par redova iznad pitao ima li ne-pametnih TVa
<jelly> nicols: ne.  svi smart tv su shrot.  Ak nis shrot danas, bit ce za 1-2 godine.  Odvoji si "smart" od "TV"
<jelly> > ima android koji ce se azurirati i za 5 godina # mislim da ne postoji ni jedan android uredjaj kojem ovo 
<BotaniCar> jelly: slazem se, ali bez toga necu ( i zato jos ni nemam pametan telkac ) 
<nicols> da li neki normalni smasung smart tv, može gledat filmove sa samba share-a? recimo ovaj: http://www.samsung.com/hr/tvs/full-hd-k5582/UE40K5582SUXXH/
<jelly> nicols: obicno svi mogu sa DLNA, ne cifs niti nfs
<Mmike> nicols, nesh nac samba/nfs, al da, DLNA
<Mmike> i onda na samba kutiju instaliras DLNA server i to ti je to
<Mmike> a telka - sto veca za paru koju imas
<Mmike> sve drugo nije bitno
<nicols> konkretno, 40" mi je max za ovo Å¡to mi treba
<jelly> os jeftino 32" LG, STB dobis djabe ;-)
<jelly> moram nekom uvalit ovaj stari da mogu kupit 50-55"
<nicols> kak preko dlna rade titlovi? moraju bit u nekom određenom formatu ili bilo što igra?
<jelly> njonjavo
<nicols> i kak ti sasmunzi stoje sa našim kvakama? većina tih titlova na netu je cp1252 :)
<jelly> cp1250
<nicols> ili 1250? pojma nemam
<jelly> ni ja :-)
<nicols> mislim da je ipak 1250
<nicols> što znači "njonjavo" :)
<jelly> neki put radi neki put ne
<vileni> intel nuc i tv zeljene velicine, bolje od icega "smart"
<jelly> da
<jelly> osim sto ne znam koji NUC ima CEC
<vileni> nijedan
<jelly> onda ne valja
<jelly> :-)
<vileni> zato sam ja potrosio 50eur na pulse8 adapter
<vileni> zadnji navodno ima, kaby lake
<jelly> ja sam potrosio 50eur na cijeli STB koji ima CEC, i za koji ima xenial i openelec imidji
<jelly> i još se upali sam kad upalis telku, to mi se ne dopada
<vileni> jelly: jel drzis na njemu media fajlove?
<jelly> vileni: ne, mozda cu spojiti vanjski 3TB USB na njega
<jelly> a ionako ne gledam skoro nista iz fajlova, samo netflix i tv
<jelly> i ustream kad su nove epizode uzivo
<vileni> za to je ok
<vileni> meni je zahtjev da ima milijun serija u sebi
<vileni> da bude standalone
<nicols> hmmmmm
<vileni> ne smije se dogoditi da ja raskopavam NAS dok zena hoce gledati serije
<vileni> u svakom slucaju, bolje 50$ STB svakih par godina nego novi tv koji ima zastarjeli OS prije nego je dosao na police
<obrut> ja imam drugacji pristup, serije/filmovi/muzika je na kucnom serveru koji radi 0/24, a htpc, mobiteli, tableti i druge kistre otamo povlace sto im treba
<obrut> imam smart tv i pol stvari je zastarjelo i prestalo radit
<obrut> zato nema do htpc-a
<nicols> što se tiče nuc-a, radit će dobro i n3050?
<nicols> mislim stavit nešto linuxoidno valjda
<vileni> nicols: da, ubuntu+kodi
<vileni> mozes i libreelec
<vileni> n3050 cak moze 8bit hevc
<vileni> 10bit se muci
<vileni> i nadji neki genericki daljinski na ebayu za 5$, moj radi ootb
<vileni> ovako nesto http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PHILIPS-REMOTE-CONTROL-RC1534501-00-RC6-GENUINE-ORIGINAL-/162485192601?hash=item25d4df4799:g:XMEAAOSwr~lYpL~H
<nicols> a openelec? kaj je to zamrlo?
<obrut> ja imam isti takav daljinski, moj je microsoft brendiran, a dolazio je s onim nekim microsoft media playerom ... jedan poznanik mi dao daljinski nakon sto mu je crko taj player
<vileni> obrut: ti si mi i preporucio taj prije valjda 10 godina :)
<vileni> stajao je u kutiji jako dugo jer mi nije radio sa raznim usb dongleovima
<jelly> vileni: mislim da je taj zahtjev rjesiv sa vanjjskim diskom
<obrut> meni je skroz dobar, jos uvijek radi i ok su tipke da ih je lako ne gledajuci prepoznat i u mraku upravljat s kodijem :)
<jelly> ma. ovaj stb navodno moze i hevc i 10bit hevc, ali je to sve kita kad mi h264 iptv stream steka
<nicols> a ti tzv smart tveji, oče čitat sa stika mkv + srt ?
<vileni> jelly: je rjesivo, ali nije toliko elegantno :)
<vileni> jelly: imas i neke tunere u tom stb? dvb-t?
<nicols> ma to je samo privremeno da klinci mogu gledat startrek dok nre riješim htpc
<jelly> vileni: ne, imam jos jedan sa dvb-t2 i dvb-s ali nema drivere za linux
<jelly> kad ti ne bi trebali titlovi, sve star trek serije ima na netflixu
<jelly> tj. ima titlove, ali engleske :-)
<vileni> meni samo engleski i trebaju :)
<jelly> vileni: i kineski mamlazi nisu stavili pass-through za antenu u isti
<vileni> kako netflix pokreces?
<jelly> trenutno, android aplikacija
<vileni> nisam gledao jel ima za kodi
<jelly> netflix je DRM-an
<jelly> gui dok ide video je spartanski ali podnosljiv
<Mmike> jelly, kaj je CEC?
<vileni> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Consumer_Electronics_Control
<datase> ^ Consumer Electronics Control is a feature of HDMI designed to allow users to command and control devices connected through HDMI by using only one remote control. For example by using the remote control of a television set to control a...
<vileni> jos kad kupim bolji tv
<vileni> toshiba ima neku losu implementaciju, prastaru
<jelly> Mmike: koristenje jednog daljinskog, od tva, za sve
<Mmike> aaa
<vileni> idealno recimo av receiver sa 4xhdmi, i sve kontrolirati sa njegovim daljinskim
<jelly> da, ARC ulaz na receiver i vozi
<jelly> huh, t-mobile ima anti-net-neutrality tarifu
<jelly> a tele2 "flat" ima 1TB mjesecni limit
<sillyslux> lol
<sillyslux> 1TB je ok naprema ovih 7GB koje su mi trenutno dozvoljeni
<jelly> nagradno pitanje je da li rade upload bw shaping, kao sto rade na 10GB data tarifi koju imam kod njih
<jelly> djubrad
<sillyslux> uh :(
#ubuntu-hr 2017-04-27
<Vlado9A> Jutro... dobro jutro! ;)
<obrut> jel ima tko od zabe mobilno bankarstvo ?
<jelly> osobno?
<jelly> oops, sorry, nemam instalirano
<obrut> pa onaj mzaba mtoken sta vec, poslovno/privatno, vjerojatno je slicno
<jelly> jos bolje, mToken i mZaba su razliciti
<obrut> nemam pojma :)
<obrut> ok, nije mtoken nego mzaba ;)
<obrut> odnosno m-bankarstvo :)
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SWhX8pL5S0c
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Mio Mao (New Series) - The Clew :: Duration: 05:01 :: Views: 7,426,488 uploaded by MISSERISTUDIO :: 8,564 likes :: 2,909 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<Mmike> true open-source spirits: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=756479 :) :)
<sillyslux> http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/Liliputing/~3/3hTss_Bov6Y/mele-pcg03-fanless-apollo-lake-mini-pc-launches-159.html
<sillyslux> So thats it. Feel free to take whatever crap you want. Consider nrpe orphaned. I won't touch it again.
<sillyslux> lol
<obrut> i tak... nitko nema m-bankarstvo od zabe ? :)
#ubuntu-hr 2017-04-28
<Mmike> reddit is down
<Mmike> for maintenance
<Mmike> sorry, europe
<Mmike> mirka, pa djesi! :)
<Mmike> btnet? kaj si kod silverspacea na kavu osla? :D
<mirka> Mmike hahaha! sad me malo sram :D a doma sam
<Mmike> nemoj da te zbog mirkeca bude sram :D
<Mmike> (silverspace je miro, mirkec :D )
<mirka> vise zbog btneta :D
<jelly> kaj fali btnetu, sve je manje alternativnih providera
<jelly> samo ht i vip duopol ostaje
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> SilverSpace je zadovoljan btnetom, cini se
<Mmike> https://scontent-frt3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t31.0-8/18156443_1656105827737301_1138094109030748655_o.jpg?oh=d99fa4ba989bc2f2b337c5c6ff3a0745&oe=59BE8631
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> đeste drugari
<SilverSpace> jebemti radove u stanu 
<SilverSpace> nikad kraja
<Mmike> o spejsu!
<Mmike> o, plavi__ 
<SilverSpace> mora se uvijek nes zakomplicirati 
<Mmike> plavi__, pa de je onaj Djakovcanin, nist se ne skice vis etu 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, e, sad zamisli kak je kad se razvija softver, znas kak je to tek komplicirano/ :)
<Mmike> doduse, nema prasine i betoniranja, ali... ;)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj se radi ni me dugo bilo 
<Mmike> nist
<SilverSpace> :)
<plavi__> Mmike, sigurno je u birtiji negdje
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> plavi__, a taki je on lik
<Mmike> vish, nisam to znao :D
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kad ces kod mene na gemist :)
<SilverSpace> jos nisi bio u novoj birtiji :)
<Mmike> nova birtija?
<SilverSpace> onaj isti kafic samo su ga sad uredili 
<SilverSpace> ili si bio 
<SilverSpace> :) mislim da jesi 
<SilverSpace> ah deset dana bez topče vode u stanu 
<SilverSpace> tople*
<SilverSpace> to ti je tak kad rondas kupaonu 
<obrut> SilverSpace: pa ajde, jednu subotu mozes preskocit kupanje ;)
<SilverSpace> obrut: kupam se kod susjede :)
<obrut> opa :) zajedno ili ? ;) jel si perete ledja medjusobno ? :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKTUAESacQM
<datase> ^ YouTube :: The Sugar Hill Gang - Rapper's Delight ( HQ, Full Version ) :: Duration: 14:46 :: Views: 23,676,753 uploaded by dutchmanmm :: 151,424 likes :: 4,307 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<jelly> .rt jellese 1
<datase> jelly: The Who - Substitute
<jelly> klementina opet ne Å¡alje
<jelly> ili last.fm odbija kad svira bend Various Artists
<jelly> .rt jellese 1
<datase> jelly: Mittsies - Stratum (extended mix)
<jelly> ha, stvarno ne voli Various Artists
<jelly> novi nacin za onesposobit masinu
<jelly> <JPT> god damn it <JPT> DO NOT RUN tail /dev/zero
<jelly> wcdiff() { diff -u "$1" "$2" | wdiff -d | sed -r "s/\[-/$(tput bold;tput setf 4)/g; s/\{\+/$(tput setf 2)/g; s/(-\]|\+})/$(tput sgr0)/g"; }
#ubuntu-hr 2017-04-29
<pav4211> jutar
<Mmike> vileni, kuciste je milina
<Mmike> vileni, napajanje isto
<Mmike> corsair su brijem bolja, al' ovo je ok
<Mmike> tiho skroz
<Mmike> sad mi se stroj opce ne cuje
<Mmike> sad je opet server glasniji :) pa brijem da cu do nove godine kupit FD i za server, i onu Atom plocu 
<Mmike> i novo napajanje
<Mmike> e, fion
<Mmike> konacno mercedesi nisu u prvom redu :)
<sillyslux> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cgGFAHFNSis
<datase> ^ YouTube :: [LUC1] OUT OF OWATROL ! :: Duration: 06:47 :: Views: 3,181,978 uploaded by Luc1motorsport :: 12,905 likes :: 474 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<sillyslux> oaar <3 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ad_BWNX0lVQ
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Saaraazh - Two Wheels, High Heels || Supermoto, Summer :: Duration: 06:52 :: Views: 3,211,727 uploaded by Sara Aydin :: 25,052 likes :: 1,681 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<sillyslux> i jos jedan wtf https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YN8vgb03BU4&t=132
<datase> ^ YouTube :: ► PASSION FOR SUPERMOTO ◄ @ 02:12 :: Duration: 07:39 :: Views: 1,417,340 uploaded by Full Throttle :: 10,089 likes :: 676 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<sillyslux> aj dosta sad necu vas gnjavit :)
<vileni> Mmike: isti ces FD uzimati za server?
#ubuntu-hr 2017-04-30
<nicols> zijev
<Mmike> vileni, nemam pojma, mogucno
<Mmike> vileni, ili ovaj uzmem za server a za desktop kupim veci zato kaj ovaj kaj sad imam je taman jedva kad imas noctuu na procu
<vileni> Mmike: a ne treba ti veci ako imas mjesta za ostale komponente
<vileni> xl je koristan ako ces slagati dual xeon npr
<vileni> meni je 804 bio zanimljiv
<vileni> http://www.fractal-design.com/home/product/cases/node-series/node-804
<Mmike> vileni, napajanje za CPU je izrazito tesko ustekati
<Mmike> e,da
<Mmike> ovaj node-804 izgleda super
<Mmike> taman za http://www.asrockrack.com/general/productdetail.asp?Model=C2550D4I#Specifications
<Mmike> jos stane 8 diskova unutra
<sillyslux> a e a gle ti ono ovo... http://hexus.net/tech/news/chassis/76497-lian-li-launches-dual-system-pc-d666-double-wide-chassis/
<Mmike> sillyslux, to! :D :D :D
<Mmike> mogu i server i desktop u istu kutiju nagurati :D
<sillyslux> eh
<sillyslux> to sam i ja htio kad sam ima neku plocu slicnu ove http://www.getmis.com/catalog/p_ebc-6257.html
<sillyslux> jos oba racunala na isto napajanje pa se i palu zajedno
#ubuntu-hr 2018-04-23
<sillyslux> https://bitwrk.net/ ovo mi je smisno
<sillyslux> Do I need money to try out BitWrk? No. It is currently possible to bid 0 BTC for Blender rendering, and there are servers selling for this price.
<pav> jutar
<jelly> wsgi ga Blaž!
<vileni_> wtf http://www.yamaha.com/products/en/network/routers/rtx810/
<jelly> vroom vroom!
<jelly> .rt jellese 1
<datase> jelly: Zlatko Pejaković - Nesretnik sam od rodjenja
<jelly> .rt jellese 1
<datase> jelly: Mišo Kovač - Svi Pjevaju Ja Ne čujem
<jelly> VHS kvaliteta!
<phd> bok jelly 
<jelly> ohai
<phd> imao sam popravljača STB-a na usluzi do nedavno :-)
<phd> Nikak zaštekat STB u 57x linija :-D
<phd> jelly: imam nešto privat pitanja debian project related. Ovdje ili pvt, kako ti paše.
<phd> ne mora danas :-)
<jelly> može ovdje
<Mmike> super
<Mmike> stackowerflow died :)
<sillyslux> how?
<jelly> 3/4 programera na svijetu sad očajava? :-)
<jelly> how?  Pa samo ime kaže... :-)
<sillyslux> meni radi
<sillyslux> cijela stranica, ne samo meni
<sillyslux> security.stackexchange.com i superuser.io isto sve ok
<Mmike> proradilo
<Mmike> valjda sam uleteio samo :D
<phd> jelly: družim se s Debianom "since Potato", zapravo s linuxom od kad je Jerko Golubović napravio "prvo linux čudo" nakon jednog meetinga u Rijeci, davnih dana. Gazio sam Windows putevima dok nisam ispeglao da u Windows comunityju budu neke stvari "pod normalno" za koje sam znao da tamo trebaju biti. Osjećam da je vrijeme za "back to roots" i FOSS. Debian je logičan izbor, pogotovo vserver. No da ne uletim kao i inače, kao slon u stak
<phd> larnu pomogle bi mi smjernice. Za početak, da osjetim što je to Debian zajednica danas u odnosu na paleolit Linuxa volio bih se oprobati u prevođenju debian.org na kvalitetni hrvatski jezik.
<sillyslux> heh lol, superuser.io registriran -> make offer
<sillyslux> superuser.xyz nikad registriran ali premium -> 3k$
<phd> sillyslux: a superusers.io? :-D
<sillyslux> ebes te premium domene
<sillyslux> phd a zasto ne supersuser.io?
<phd> :)
<phd> bolje odmah supercruiser.io, veća je lova
<sillyslux> superlooser?
<phd> sillyslux:  a i te .me i .us domene su pomalo zanemarene
<sillyslux> mene smeta nabijanje cijena kao za izmisljeni premium
<sillyslux> i taj domain parking
<phd> bwah. domain parking je ok. nije to loša stvar zapravo
<sillyslux> a jeli? kako
<phd> sve ovisi koliko ti dozvoljava DNS
<phd> kako? :-D
<sillyslux> mogu i ja tako otic na plazu, zauzet najbolja mjesta pa ti prodat
<phd> jednom sam parkirao frajeri.org na google.com :-P
<phd> poslije su me pitali u čudu "Zašto si to išao raditi??!?"
<sillyslux> pa dobro, za koliko si onda konacno prodao?
<sillyslux> .org je 1$/mjesecno?
<jelly> phd: hm, ne postoji l10n lista za hrvatski i ne doima se da se itko aktivno bavi sa lokalizacijom.  Za web, probaj se javiti na #debian-www kanal na OFTC mrezi (irc.debian.org = irc.oftc.net)
<jelly> ak sam te i krivo uputio oni ce valjda znati kamo dalje
<phd> tnx jelly. #debian-www na OFTC zvuči kao dobar start point
<phd> debian-www mail lista nije jako prometna. budem se i tamo javio
<phd> sillyslux: prodao?
<phd> nisam prodao frajeri.org
<phd> kupio sam čak akcija.red i akcija.promo
<sillyslux> i sta sad nista s tim
<phd> sillyslux: vozio sam blog na frajeri.org
<sillyslux> ah
<sillyslux> pa si ga selio u webachive
<phd> btw trebam cvrcnut tool free u USA. Kakva je sad situacija kad se zove iz HR?
<phd> sillyslux: nisam niš selio. To je webarhive sam pobrao. Još uvijek sanjam da ću nagovoriti familiju da se podigne bofhlet.org
<jelly> web od rahmetli babe Strpića?
<hrvoje> jooooooj Strpić, jedan jedini i neponovljivi ... legenda! :)
<phd> jelly: yup, domena je vž
<phd> epu
<phd> !ping jelly 
<uBOTu-fr> pong
<phd> jelly: adresa je jrodin, ima li netko kontakt koji nije s adresom na jagoru?
<Mmike> vjetar, kakvi su ti to undercover nickovi
<phd> Mmike: novi? :)
<phd> Mmike: znaš kako prije sysadmin daya moraš sebi neki poklon priuštiti. e pa ja sam si priuštio phd na freenode :-)
<Mmike> you're weird :)
<Mmike> zakaj nisi u mlinku doso?
<phd> lol
<phd> mali je bio za vikend
<phd> nisam ga vidio skoro mjesec dana, nije bilo šamse da dođem
<phd> Mmike: nick je u grupi s ostalima, tak da i nije baš undercover :-)
<phd> Mmike: baš sam te se spremo telnuti
<Mmike> jao, nemoj ak ne moras
<Mmike> tipkajmo, lakse je, brze je, bolje je :)
 * phd već dva dana radi na Debianu i sve je ok. Lastane jesam li normalan?
<phd> ajmo pvt Mmike 
<phd> lol https://i.imgur.com/XDBsuGY.jpg
<datase> ^image/jpeg 643x207 12.7KiB :: 16,325 views :: safe for work
<phd> "Ubuntuforums.org is temporarily down at the moment."
<phd> ha?
<phd> thnx Mmike došao u kontakt s Joyem
<Mmike> fino
<Mmike> ivoks, kakve su ti ono sluske, btw? (dost lose te se cuje, valjda bt, pa radi 8bit/16kHz, ili kak vec)
#ubuntu-hr 2018-04-24
<Mmike> Ima netko preporuku za neki malecki http caching proxy?
<Mmike> squid je pre glomazan
<obrut> ja sam nekad davno koristio wwwoffle, ali ne znam jel to postoji vise :)
<obrut> jos u doba dialupa :) bio mi je super jer si digo dialup, nabrzinu pokliko sve sto zelis procitat i onda se disconnectao i offline citao s njega :)
<obrut> e da, i leafnode za njuze :)
<infy-_> dial up. Pa to je bilo uistinu davno.
<Mmike> mario@mx260 ~> apt-cache search wwwoffle
<Mmike> polipo - lightweight, caching web proxy
<Mmike> well
<Mmike> let's try it :)
<Mmike> obrut, thnx :)
<obrut> Mmike: pitanje je koliko je to developano u zadnje vrijeme :)
<Mmike> pa ovo je noov
<Mmike> ovaj polipo
<obrut> infy-_: davno da... iako sam ja dosta dugo bio na dialupu... jebiga, podstanar bio pa nije bas bilo trivijalno ufurat adsl :)
<obrut> srecom pa sam imao jedno vrijeme dzabe flat-rate :)
<Mmike> obrut, jesi presao na optliku?
<Mmike> jebemti sto sam gladan :D
<obrut> Mmike: nema tu kod mene normalne optike... samo onaj terrakom fttb, al terrakomu ne bi dao ni da mi mrtvog stakora cuvaju
<vileni_> Mmike: koliko gladan? :)
<hbogner> Mmike: "Polipo is no longer maintained"
<Mmike> hbogner, da, vidimk
<Mmike> plus
<Mmike> ssl nemrem cacheirat
<Mmike> a juju kroz ssl uzima toolse
<Mmike> hebemsi sve :)
<jelly> zašto ne bi mogao cacheirat ssl?  MITM baby
<jelly> obrut: kaj fali terrakomu?
 * jelly si je smanjio brzinu vdsl-a da bude stabilniji
<obrut> jelly: zato sto sam uvjeren da su nesposobni za posao koji rade
<jelly> unlike koji drugi provider?
<obrut> jelly: nesmijem ni tu pricati sto smo prvo frend, a poslije i ja za neke druge stvari, sve nasli na njihovim serverima
<jelly> lol, ok :-)
<jelly> postoji spektar nesposobnosti, nije sve crno-bijelo veliš :-)
<jelly> sve će to GDPR pozlatiti
<jelly> pogotovo ako EU uvede zaštite za whistleblowere koje rade
<ivoks> Mmike: treba ti https cache
<ivoks> Mmike: koji radi https terminaciju
<Mmike> ivoks, ima takav? Kak to opce radi, velim klijentu da ignorira ssl certifikate nekak? Jujutu to nemrem rec. 
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> nego napravis self signed CA
<Mmike> za streams.canonical.com?
<ivoks> i onda velis klijentu da ti je to ssl cert za proxy
<ivoks> ne, za proxy
<ivoks> https://www.ssltrust.com.au/blog/setup-squid-proxy/
<ivoks> ako zelis raditi pravo testiranje
<Mmike> ma samo zelim da ne moram cekati dan i pol svaki put kad velim 'juju bootstrap' a na losem sam internetu
<Mmike> juju-1 je imao onu --upload-tools opciju, pa bi uploado toolse s lokalnog stroja
<Mmike> al' juju-2 to nema, ili ne znam kak da to postignem
<Mmike> ivoks, ovo je totalno kul, thnx :)
<ivoks> ima
<ivoks> juju bootstrap --build-agent
<ivoks> bilo bi dobro da se igras s https proxyem
<ivoks> i CA certovima
<Mmike> jel ti radilo to kad?
<ivoks> pa da vidis sto je 'real life'
<Mmike> ovo za --build-agent
<ivoks> je
<Mmike> ivoks, ae, probavam bas ovo sto si pejstao - bio neki klijent koji je htio juju/maas komunikaciju skroz kroz SSL, i sve moze bez beda, osim sto PXEboot ne ide bez da si ne modificira lokalno maas image (di ce uvaljat svoj self-signed cert)
<Mmike> al' sama komunikacija jujuta i maasa ide kroz selfsigned ssl bez blema
<ivoks> ne treba uvaljavat nista
<ivoks> u biti, treba, ako zeli i metadata preko ssla
<ivoks> ali ako mu je ok da je metadata non-ssl, onda ca cert moze gurnuti kroz metadata
<ivoks> ili cak kroz commissioning script, sto god mu volja
<Mmike> pa, mora prvo uturit self-signed cert lokalno, na masinu odakle pokrece juju
<Mmike> onda mora dodat cloudinit-options u koji ce kroz cloud init gurnuut ca-certs
<Mmike> i onda kad radi bootstrap juju ce kroz ssl komunicirati s maasom, a kad instalira state server, cloudinit ce na njega dodati selfisgned cert 
<Mmike> i voila
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> ali... ako je metadata https, onda ne moze dobiti ca-cert
<ivoks> dakle, ako je maas api prema nodu SSL, onda ne moze sve biti ssl
<Mmike> ivoks, ovo za --build-agent, imas di kuharicu neku za to? moj gopath i ini setup, izgleda, ne valja, i nemrem buildat toolse lokalno
<ivoks> mora biti clear text preko kojeg ce se gurnuti ssl
<ivoks> Mmike: ah, imas juju iz snapa?
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> 2.3.7 sa juju stable ppaja
<ivoks> a ne znam onda
<ivoks> davno je to bilo
<Mmike> budem tima veceras ugnjavio
<Mmike> imamo kasnovecernji (njemu ranojutarnji) sastanak
<Mmike> za sad probajmo ovo sa interceptivnim proxyjem
<Mmike> odo rucat
<vileni_> the end is nigh https://aws.amazon.com/about-aws/whats-new/2018/04/amazon-ec2-now-offers-microsoft-sql-server-on-ubuntu-and-amazon-linux-2-amis/
<jelly> azure vrti sql server na linuxima vec dulje vrijeme
<sillyslux> ms sql?
<jelly> da
<jelly> obicno kad se veli "sql server" to je ms
<sillyslux> hah..
<jelly> inace bi rekao mysql ili postgresql/pgsql/postgres/ a neki vele i samo postgre ili oracle ili...
<jelly> samo ms ima proizvod koji zovu "sql server"
<sillyslux> hmmm pa meni se cini da vec odavno ima download mssql za linuxe
<sillyslux> binary only? valjda...
<Hrki> jelly: i koja je vrsta oracle nakraju ?
<Hrki> ili je oracle sam za sebe kao mysql?? na poslu imamo program koji koristi tu bazu i bolje da ga nemamo...
<jelly> Hrki: hm, vrsta cega?
<jelly> oracle db je drugi proizvod
<jelly> i jedna od rijetkih ok stvari koje ta firma ima 
<jelly> nastranu licenciranje i cijena
<Hrki> e to me zanimalo, oracle db je bas za sebe? nema veze sa mysqlom ili postrgres?
<jelly> da
<Hrki> razumem
<Hrki> bas za sebe
<Hrki> maria db :)
<Hrki> pa jebemti, kolko tih fora ima...
<jelly> ima X forkova mysql-a; mariadb, percona-server, bili su jos neki ali su zamrli
<Hrki> za mene je dovoljan .txt dokument, to mi je dovoljna baza
<Hrki> ili eventualno excell :)
<jelly> tako misle i neki kod nas na poslu sa 100k redaka u excelu, i istovremenim editiranjem .xls na shareu
<jelly> (dvije različite situacije)
<Hrki> hehe :D
<Hrki> znam jer vec i mene zajebava na 10k redova :D
<Hrki> ali brate, ja nisam informaticar pa me ne muci 
<Mmike> woot
<Mmike> na mobitelu pokrenem speedtest (4G na bombonu), imam oko 80/60
<Mmike> mbita, jel
<Mmike> upalim 'personal hotspot' (iphone naziv za tethering), spojim se laptopom gore, imam jedva megabit
<jelly> 5GHz ili 2.4?
<Mmike> kak da to vidim?
<jelly> na laptopu ili na ajfonu?
<jelly> connection info na network manager slicici
<jelly> desni gumb
<jelly> ak je jos uvijek isto kao u 16.04
<jelly> na ajfonu ne znam, pokloni mi jedan pa cu provjerit
<Mmike> na laptopu
<Mmike> connection info mi ne pise nist
<Mmike> osim da 'speed' ide od 102Mb/sec do 270Mb/sec
<Mmike> iwlist ne pokaze nist (speed: 87Mb/s)
<Mmike> nmcli isto nist pametno
<jelly> hm
<sillyslux> hah lol... exploits might be developed within hours or days...
<sillyslux> https://www.drupal.org/psa-2018-003
#ubuntu-hr 2018-04-25
<obrut> jebenti cisco i njihove kontejnere i pizdarije
<sillyslux> olalalolsi https://www.bug.hr/hakeri/ugasen-najveci-svjetski-servis-za-ddos-napade-ciji-je-vlasnik-bio-19-godisnji-3953
<sillyslux> ali ove nepisu da in je hq bio u zagrebu https://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Europol-Weltweit-groesster-Marktplatz-fuer-DDoS-Attacken-vom-Netz-genommen-4033936.html?wt_mc=rss.ho.beitrag.atom
<sillyslux> obrut, ova lazna snimka je za tebe https://twitter.com/landru79/status/988490703075463168
#ubuntu-hr 2018-04-26
<infy-_> obrut: vjerujem, i ja sam imao slicnu situaciju dial up kad sam bio dijete :D
<ivoks> https://novac.jutarnji.hr/novi-svijet/airbus-i-dassault-udruzuju-snage-proizvesti-ce-novi-borbeni-avion-za-europske-drzave/7286401/
<ivoks> heyy yeah.
<budz0r> i, da li je bio release?
<jelly> load balancer na hrvatskom?
<obrut> djelitelj opterecenja ? :) hehe :)
<jelly> podijeli pa vladaj
<obrut> divide et impera sto bi rekli stari mađari
<jelly> per aspera peronospora
<vileni> Mmike: jesi instalirao lxd iz snapa?
<obrut> i tak... 26.4. je, a jos nist na sluzbenom webu ? trebalo bi pronjuskat po mirrorima :)
<jelly> jos nije dovrsen
<CrazyLemon> still lots of bugs to fix :>
<sillyslux> sta danas, ubuntu day?
<jelly> lts day.  mozda.
<sillyslux> korak po korak ode i386
<obrut> dok je netbsd-a, ne bojim se za i386, a i neke starije platforme :)
<sillyslux> nikad proba...
<sillyslux> bili to radilo s gma500/poulsbo?
<obrut> ja ga imam na nekim egzoticnim kantama, a znao sam ga vrtit i na starim pcjevima gdje sam htio vrtit noviji softver
<sillyslux> kako? pa netriba ti netbsd za noviji softver, dosta je gentoo
<obrut> nemam pojma dal bi radili x-i s tim
<sillyslux> a pise i da ubuntu server i desktop jos se moze instalirat na i386, ali samo s netinst medijima
<obrut> s gentoo-om mi se nije nikad zajebavalo, a niti s drugim "opskurnim" distrama koje trose malo rama :)
<sillyslux> hah, nisam ni ja eksperimentirao, win98->win2k->suse->debian, pa jos malo pogleda ubuntu i to je to
<sillyslux> volio bi isprobat arch
<Mmike> kaj smo rekli
<Mmike> di bateriju kupim?
<Mmike> isusati kako puse
<Mmike> bit ce OPAKO nevrijeme
<sillyslux> u dalmaciji nemoze lipse
<sillyslux> neki ljudi se i kupaju
<sillyslux> a moga bi i ja
<sillyslux> a necu
<obrut> sillyslux: bas sam gledo temperature mora, Sibenik 20 :P
<sillyslux> o!
<obrut> planiro sam sutra u brda, sad razmisljam o Dalmaciji :)
<sillyslux> pa... mozda u subotu?
<obrut> u brdima jos uvijek ima puno snijega sto se zeni nece svidjet, a ja se ne bunim, mogo bi i skije pofurat :)
<sillyslux> jucer samo sta nisam skocio
<sillyslux> hm volio bi to i ja
<sillyslux> bordanje
<sillyslux> evo gledam slicice novog ubuntua i ugledam kalendar, stari gnome-calendar-applet je ima lipu integraciju s evolution-om
<sillyslux> znali netko sta za systray da valja
<sillyslux> kao kalendar
<sillyslux> orage mi je bas blesav
<sillyslux> nece da mi pokaze rodendane :(
<sillyslux> namisto sam nesto s evoltion-om i orage-om ali opet nesta nekako neznam nece kak triba
<sillyslux> steta sta nezam c/c++
<obrut> sta ce ti c/c++ ? :)
<sillyslux> a e...
<obrut> ja kao znam c, ali ga koristim samo bas samo ako moram :)
<obrut> inace koristim thunderbird s kalendarom pa mi tamo pokaze evente sljedecih tjedan dana
<sillyslux> pa radim nesto, na todo listi vec odavno pisa da triba rewrite jer je uzas, pa meni sad zasto isto nije lakse
<ivoks> a jel, danas je release
<ivoks> tko to jos prati :)
<sillyslux> na starom gnometom sam klika po satu/datumu i otvori mi mali kalendarcic a ispod pisu termine, bas je lipo to bilo
<ivoks> to se zove evolution-data-server
<ivoks> i postoji jos uvijek, barem u unityu
<sillyslux> a to i da neotvorim evolution
<ivoks> pa da
<ivoks> evolution je bio samo klijent za evo-data-server
<sillyslux> nasa sam neki .ics evolutiona, pa sam to upisa kod orage-a
<ivoks>  3641 ?        Sl     0:00 /usr/lib/evolution/evolution-calendar-factory-subprocess --factory local --bus-name org.gnome.evolution.dataserver.Subprocess.Backend.Calendarx3415x3 --own-path /org/gnome/evolution/dataserver/Subprocess/Backend/Calendar/3415/3
<sillyslux> ali taj neprepoznaje sve sta pise tu pa se buni
<ivoks> evo, jos je tu
<ivoks> bar na unityu
<ivoks> meni je google calendar drazi
<ivoks> idem doma
<sillyslux> pa hajde... pomalo :)
<obrut> sillyslux: bordas inace ?
<sillyslux> slabo
<sillyslux> bio sam 2-3 puta
<sillyslux> prije 5-6 godina
<sillyslux> a da mogu, sad bi isa
<obrut> ja isto :) cak i imam priliku ovih dana, al zena nece bit sretna :)
<sillyslux> hehe
<sillyslux> pa netriba ic ak nece...
<obrut> barem 3 pol-dana cu ju ignorirat jer cu pedalirat (bez nje), a onda da jos ostale dane skijam/bordam, ne bu dobro :)
<obrut> iako bi nosio skije, a ne bord
<sillyslux> ski nisam proba
<sillyslux> a jedna daska je zakon
<obrut> "poceo" sam ove zime sa skijanjem, nabavio sam skije od 99cm duzine :) gust samo takav :)
<obrut> inace bordam nekih 15 godina
<sillyslux> pada sam puno, ali ipak je ludnica
<sillyslux> to ove bugivugi neke?
<obrut> ideja s tim malim skijama je stavit ih na ruksak, popet se na brdo i spustit... radio sam to s bordom, al tezak je u vrazju mater, uvijek muka :)
<sillyslux> penjat se po snigu? haha, nista bez lifta
<obrut> pa da... to radimo zimi pod normalno... a onda ak se vec popnes na brdo, lijepse se spustit na skijama/bordu :)
<sillyslux> a tako... pa neznam bas...
<sillyslux> di mi je biciklo?
<obrut> pa dis ga stavio :)
<sillyslux> :/
<Hrki> pozdrav
<Hrki> se mozda tko sjeca proceduru za izradu nove osobne ?
<Hrki> format slike i sl?
<sillyslux> prvo: uplatnica 70kn
<sillyslux> ostalo cu znat za koji dan :P
<Mmike> perf!
<Hrki> lol
<Hrki> uplatio sam :=
<Hrki> Iznos od 79,50 HRK
<Hrki> imaju cak na novom webu kak spada objasnjeno
<SilverSpace> vecer
<SilverSpace> pih malo zaboravih na vas
<obrut> to je tako kad se odas picu, drogi i zenama i zaboravis na prijatelje
<SilverSpace> obrut: lol
<SilverSpace> zamalo si pogodio :)
<SilverSpace> postao vrtlar pa me nema u kuci :)
<obrut> pa lijepo... sta uzgajas ?
<CrazyLemon> droge
<SilverSpace> obrut: paradajz i feferone azne
<SilverSpace> razne*
<SilverSpace> u biti sve po malo uglavnom roštilj :)
<SilverSpace> samo da nisam u jebenom stanu i da ne buljim u tv
<obrut> jel pedaliras stogod ? vrijeme je idealno
<SilverSpace> CrazyLemon: da bas 
<SilverSpace> obrut: slabo jucer nesto malo do grada 
<SilverSpace> jos se nisam oporavio ono kaj sam se razbio 
<SilverSpace> cetiri tjedna proslo i jos boli ruka kad se naslonim na governal 
<SilverSpace> https://photos.app.goo.gl/qTY8SXhfeC9wJR3g1
<SilverSpace> evo tu sam uglavnom 
<sillyslux> sad tek trisnja cvita?
<SilverSpace> procvala vec 
<SilverSpace> jos malo pa ce rane dozrijevati 
<SilverSpace> https://photos.app.goo.gl/tnyLx6g3hJWSbyCF3
<SilverSpace> evo prošlogodišnji 
<sillyslux> oh koja razlika
<SilverSpace> tak ce za dva mjeseca izgledati i ovaj 
<SilverSpace> jos imam kuhanog paradajza od prošle godine a nije ga bas bilo puno radi suše
<sillyslux> da pogledas u mene, bilo bi me sram
<sillyslux> imas tu vode?
<SilverSpace> ima potok cca 50m dalje 
<SilverSpace> nisam si jos pumpu nabavio sve jo szalijek kantom sto donesem 
<SilverSpace> ne zaljevam puno samo sad kod sadnje da se primi 
<SilverSpace> planirao ove godine pumpu ali nemam para 
<sillyslux> pa ako je susa, 50 metara je blesavo...
<sillyslux> kariol i 2-3 kanistera :/
<SilverSpace> je ali dosadi svaki dan 
<SilverSpace> tesko je 
<sillyslux> pa da
<SilverSpace> gledao frend da nam iskopa bunar 
<SilverSpace> i rucnu pumpu malo vise podignemo da ima pad imali bi jedan i drugi vode 
<sillyslux> mhh bolje to od pumpe
<sillyslux> *elektricne
<SilverSpace> trening malo  :)
<sillyslux> da imam tak sta u vrtu, bi i ja sadio nesto
<sillyslux> *mozda
<sillyslux> pomme, marka "volovo srce" mmmh yammi
<SilverSpace> ja sam drugi red do potoka ovi kaj su prvi njima je super ne moraju puno nositi 
<SilverSpace> LN
<sillyslux> ln :)
#ubuntu-hr 2018-04-27
<Mmike> "Window control buttons are back on the right." :)
<Mmike> ivoks, jesi ti jos na rezimu prehrane?
* ivoks changed the topic of #ubuntu-hr to: Upotrebom ovog kanala pristajete na uvjete opisane na https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService/hr Ubuntu, OpenStack, F1, Mazda | teorije zavjere i narodnjaci zabranjeni | Zadnja verzija Ubuntua: 18.04
<ivoks> Mmike: jesam
<Mmike> propizdit s systemd-resovledom
<Mmike> maknuo govno i gle - sve radi
<jelly> ko te tjerao da ga ukljucis
<hbogner> znaci selimo se lagano sa ubuntu na debian :D
<jelly> to je shit stub resolver za diskless radne stanice
<Mmike> jelly, sta k'o, distra :)
<Mmike> od 17.04 je to default, mislim
<jelly> koja distra to ima...?
<Mmike> Ubuntu
<jelly> aha, ko vam je kriv :-)
<Mmike> u 16.04 ga nije bilo
<Mmike> u 17.10 ga ima, ne znam za ove izmedju
<Mmike> i 18.04 je isto upaljen
<hbogner> u zadnjih godinu dana instalirao 1 ubuntu server i 20-tak debiana, sve mi se vise svidja debian :D
<Mmike> a ne radi
<Mmike> hbogner, kaj, volis stare pakete? :) zakaj na centos ne predjes onda? :D
<Mmike> jelly, cek da vidis netplan divotu u bionicu :D :D
<jelly> nemre bit gori od NetworkMangera?
<hbogner> Mmike, imam ubuntu na svom privatnom serveru radi openstreetmap-a, a poslovni su na debianu
<jelly> od alergije se nemre dobit temperatura jel tak?
<ivoks> netplan je zakon
<Mmike> jelly, netplan nije zamjena za NM
<Mmike> nego za ifupdown
<Mmike> ivoks, osim kad nije :)
<ivoks> sve je zakon osim kad nije
<ivoks> ali namjera netplana je zakon
<Mmike> i to stoji :)
<ivoks> ifupdown je potrgan
<ivoks> tj, zapeo je u 90ima
<Mmike> meh
<Mmike> sash vidjet pizdarija kad ekipa to actually pocne koristiti
<Mmike> do 20.04 ce bit
<Mmike> a'l trenutno nije nikak ok
<ivoks> pa sta fali?
<Mmike> dobra je stvar sto upgrade ostavi ifupdown
 * obrut nije debian instaliro od valjda 2003-ce
<Mmike> nego
<Mmike> kak vi koristite gnupg na vise radnih stanica?
<Mmike> kopirate ~/.gnupg?
<Mmike> ivoks, pa ne radi. Neke konfiguracije opce nemres uturit unutra, jer 'nije predvidjeno'. Recimo, nemres MTU namjestit posebno za ipv6, a posebno za ipv4, ako koristis oba.
<ivoks> err
<ivoks> Mmike ?
<ivoks> MTU je layer2
<ivoks> ipv4, ipv6, 8 ili 66, nebitno je. mtu bi morao biti isti
<ivoks> ne?
<Mmike> ne, MTU ima veze sa IP paketima, ne sa ethernet frejmovima
<Mmike> "The MTU relates to, but is not identical with the maximum frame size that can be transported on the data link layer, e.g. Ethernet frame." 
<Mmike> "The Internet Protocol requires that hosts must be able to process IP datagrams of at least 576 bytes (for IPv4) or 1280 bytes (for IPv6)."
<Mmike> wikipedija za MTU
<ivoks> da
<Mmike> ivoks, znaic i dalje imas 1-2 obroka dnevno, i jedes sve k'o i prije?
<ivoks> ali to znaci samo da ako ces koristiti ipv6, min mtu je 1280
<ivoks> ne da mozes imati razlicito
<ivoks> MTU definira maksimalni IP frame
<ivoks> a sto je u IP frame, boli ga kita
<Mmike> nemrem nac sad jayevo objasnjenje zasto to treba, bas ima usecase
<Mmike> doduse, nemrem sad nit nac kak se to prije moglo posebno definirat
<Mmike> jer u /e/n/i mtu ide uz interfejs
<ivoks> mozes s ip definirati
<ivoks> mozes sa post-up itd, ako bas hoces
<Mmike> al' opet za interfejs
<ivoks> ali to je vrlo narrow use case
<jelly> pa mtu je property linka
<ivoks> pa e
<ivoks> device ima MTU
<ivoks> ne ip
<jelly> zasto bi imao razlicit mtu za razlicit protokol
<Mmike> lol, zove me lik i veli da ga maknem s neke SMS mailing liste :D :D :d
<ivoks> mislim da je Mmike pobrkao mtu i mss
<Mmike> mislim da nisam, al' moram cekat da se Jay probudi pa imam konkretno objasnjenje
<jelly> ionako pMTUd sve to rjesava pa ne moras razmisljat vise, jel?  /me cries
<ivoks> Mmike: problem je ako se mtu uopce ne moze definirati
<ivoks> to bi bio veliki problem
<ivoks> ali mislim da to nije tako
<ivoks> to me podsjeca... trebao bi se prebaciti na 18.04
<Mmike> ja cu se suzdrzat
<Mmike> artful mi tak fino radi 
<Mmike> pred cca mjesec dana je i bluetooth opet proradio :)
<ivoks> koristim 18.04 na laptopu vec mjesec-dva
<Mmike> ono, otvorim laptop, upalim sluske i - radi 
<jelly> to u 7. mjesecu kad ce raditi upgrade sa 16.04
<ivoks> prebacio sam si ured na moru vec na 18.04
<ivoks> sad je vrijeme i za glavnu stanicu
<ivoks> nesto sam naucio pri tom
<ivoks> nije dobro ako se ekran zalocka za vrijeme upgradea
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> treba se prerelocirat na more
<Mmike> jos ovih godinu/dve dok se moze - kad dete u skolu krene nece se vise bas tak moc :/
<obrut> Mmike: treba da, ja krecem za 40-tak minuta :)
<Mmike> obrut, de ces? :=D
<obrut> stacionirat cemo se kraj Sibenika, a onda lutat u krugu 100km... sto biciklom, sto kajakom, sto na nogama
<Mmike> ha!
<Mmike> za x260, zamjena baterije live
<Mmike> samo treba one pimpeke koji drze bateriju povuci do kraja, nakon sto se nova baterija metne
<Mmike> i onda laptop prepozna novu bateirju
<Mmike> weeee!
<sillyslux> meh... moja baterija je samo prazno kuciste
<jelly> pimpeke?
<vileni> Mmike: kamo do kraja, kao da zakljucavas?
<Mmike> vileni, obrnuto, kao da otkljucavas
<Mmike> x260 nema 'zakljucaj', nego su oba na federu
<vileni> Mmike: pa malo je kontraintuitivno
<vileni> hm, jel t470 ima takve baterije
<Mmike> mislim da je ista, da
<Mmike> sad cekam da mi se iz zelcosa jave
<vileni> nesto ti na servisu?
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> bateriju
<Mmike> da vidim koliko kosta
<Mmike> ova baterija koju imam iza traje 3-5 sati, cca
<vileni> a kombinirano?
<Mmike> vileni, pa to, kombinirano
<Mmike> obje baterije su 30ak Wh
<Mmike> sad sam narucio 72
<Mmike> na amazonu je oko 100 dolara
<Mmike> a zelcos mi ju da za 600 kuna, PDV included
<jelly> ne znam kad sam ista pitao u mikronisu/zelcosu da nije bilo 50% skuplje nego vani
<jelly> set od 3 gumice za klitac, 113kn
<jelly> napajanje od 90W za dock sam kupio genericko u linksu 
<jelly> za 200kn, original sam zadnji put platio 400+kn 
<Mmike> zato sei cudim
<Mmike> sad mi zao kaj nisam dve narucio :D
<vileni> Mmike: ako je original to je super cijena
<Mmike> vileni, pa ono, ak mi ovlasteni lenovo ne proda original....
<ivoks> Mmike: zna se desiti i jedan obrok u 36h
<jelly> to se zove post od 1 dana...
<Mmike> nemoj sam k'o djokovic zavrsit
<jelly> kaj je njemu bilo
<Mmike> ima neku bolest 'zdrave prehrane'
<Mmike> :D
<ivoks> ja to nemam
<ivoks> ono sto sam primijetio...
<ivoks> ako nakon dva tjedna preskakanja dorucka, taj dan pojedem dorucak...
<ivoks> nemrem vise nista jesti cijeli dan
<ivoks> kao danas npr
#ubuntu-hr 2018-04-28
<phd> jutro svima
<Hrki> pozdrav
<Hrki> jel treba putovnica unutar EU ??
<jelly> ak imas hrvatsku osobnu ne
<pav> jelly: jel vrijede sve verzije osobnih u EU?
<jelly> pojma
<jelly> zas ne bi vrijedile
<Hrki> a ako imam hrvatsku koja je istekla, ali imam potvrdu da se nova radi??? :)
<sillyslux> danger tim robinson
<jelly> Hrki: cisto sumnjam da random policajac u nekoj lijevoj zemlji priznaje potvrde na obicnom papiru
<jelly> ako nemas ni pasos ni osobnu, nemoj ici vani?
<Hrki> jebemti koji peh, bas dok mi treba dokument mi je isteko :(
<jelly> ili plati za zurni postupak
<hrvoje> dok ti se nova ne napravi vrijedi ti stara + potvrda, a po PS-u trebao bi zatražiti novu prije isteka stare ...
<hrvoje> no lako je nama dijeliti pamet, ako ti je frka uvijek možeš žurni postupak uplatiti
<jelly> nisam siguran da moze vise ako je vec u redovnom postupku
<hrvoje> e to si u pravu, vjerojatno ne
#ubuntu-hr 2019-04-23
<DomaMuffin> j  Gedori nish ne radi. Jutro. Ima tko kakav app kojim bi upravljao s racunalom preko android telefona ? Na tuntoru sam koristio "Unified remote", na gedori rade sve funkcije osim misa i tipkovnice...
<vileni> jutr
<DomaMuffin> Ahh, samo je trebalo odjebati defaultni wayland. 
<jelly-home> DomaMuffin, kdeconnect ima remote input devs
<jelly-home> From: Karl Donald <trial@mohamedh.ml>
<jelly-home> Prije nego što nastavimo, voljet ću vam se uskoro predstaviti, zovem se gospodin dr. Karl Donald, ja sam direktor (MD) Reise banke. Njemačka. Imam ugovor vrijedan 27.800.000,00 eura. Taj fond pripada kasnom preminulom Dragan Grković koji je poginuo u zrakoplovnoj nesreći, a sredstva su napuštena već 15 godina.
<DomaMuffin> jelly-home, kdeconnect mi nije radio zbog waylanda, sad radi i radi skroz fino, thx
<jelly-home> wayland ima security fičure
<DomaMuffin> Valjat ce ih upoznat' :) 
<DomaMuffin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6uHgig2ea4I  # kakav rep, majkobozjaisvisveci
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Grga 3. Pas ft Target & Smoke Mardeljano (By Trim) :: Duration: 03:09 :: Views: 29,464 uploaded by bad copy official :: 1,081 likes :: 11 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<jelly> now listening to: CMC :->
<jelly> Zdravko Čolić nije baš C od CMC!
<obrut> Mmike: ! 
<obrut> Mmike: https://www.obrut.org/stuff/hw/benchmark/povray/AMD-Ryzen3-2200G.txt
<jelly> kaj to ima samo 4 kore?
<obrut> da
<jelly> za doma sasvim dost
<obrut> yep, to je kanta za moje starce...
<obrut> pasijans i jubito rade skroz ok :)
<jelly> pa ima neku radeon vegu, trebalo bi i 4k radit
<jelly> još kad bi netflix radio na 4k na linuxima...
<jelly> nije mi baš jasno zašto nitko još nije razvalio drm
<obrut> ovaj red hat treba zabranit ustavom zemaljske kugle
<obrut> jebote, koji je to kretenski sustav, kako je ekipa glupa to nema nigdje... fakat ne kuzim zasto bi netko svojevoljno to isao koristit
<obrut> pokusavam registrirat masinu i faila mi s greskom... nadjem sluzbeni solution ali mi se ne prikaze jer da bi ga vidio moras imati aktivni subscription... koji nemam jer se nebrem subscribeat pa sam zato i dosao na tu stranicu
<obrut> pa koji kurac ne daju javno kako rijesit neki problem ? wtf ? koji idiot je to stavio iza subscriptiona ? sad bi s njim porazgovarao i objasnio mu koliko je glup
<Mmike> obrut, pa to imam! kaj nemam? cek :)
<Mmike> obrut, a ti bi i opensors i support besple
<Mmike> ma nemoj :D
<obrut> sto imas ? ne znam jel imas, ne sjecam se jesam li ti vec dao
<Mmike> jelly, cime ti brises ocale?
<obrut> support ? pokusavam dobit support kako registrirati sistem, a nemos doci do supporta bez registriranog sistema
<Mmike> obrut, AMD Athlon 200GE                [Mmike]            3.2G     2core (4HT)     04m52s          1169.133 CPU-secs  (Ubuntu 16.04, Linux 4.15)
<Mmike> 200GE, ti imas 2200G
<Mmike> 2200G?
<obrut> 200GE != ryzen3 220G
<Mmike> mislis 220G?
<Mmike> ahaaaaaaaaaaa
<Mmike> dadada
<Mmike> super
<Mmike> thnx
<Mmike> eto uturavljem
<obrut> odnosno 2200G
<Mmike> dadada, moze
<Mmike> pojeo sam za rucak cevape na placu
<Mmike> za 25 kuna su fakat vrlo ok
<Mmike> lepinja je fantasticna
<Mmike> ali brate mili, luk
<Mmike> uzas
<jelly> Mmike, ovim starima je zaštitni sloj trajao 6 godina, a nisam ih uopće pazio, brisao uglavnom pamučnom majicom :-)
<Mmike> jelly, a nisi probavao one djidje iz DMa ili Lidla ili cega vec?
<jelly> Mmike, to mi smrdi, ako su jako masne, sapun i mlaka voda
<Mmike> ack
<jelly> te maramice koristim samo negdje po putu
<jelly> isto kao i asepsolete za ruke 
<Mmike> obrut, apdejtano, 10x :)
<obrut> nije lose za cpu od 750 kn
<jelly> a na koju ploču ide, jel ima neka ploča da ide i DDR3 još ili samo DDR4?
<obrut> ja sam stavio na plocu s ddr4, nekak sumljam da ce radit s ddr3
<Mmike> ma ja cu ryzen7 ubost za po doma
<Mmike> to ce bit zgodan upgrade nad ovimi 4790K
<obrut> iako bi mi to pasalo jer imam dosta ddr3 memorije... cak mi nesto zjapi prazno
<Mmike> i 64 gigsona memorije
<obrut> Mmike: jesi mozda odlucio vec koju memoriju ces kupit ? ja jos nisam uzo jer se nikako odlucit oko memorije...
<Mmike> kad kazes 'koju' mislis na brand?
<obrut> tocan model
<Mmike> da, nemam po jma
<Mmike> pojma
<Mmike> moram proguglat to kak se spada
<Mmike> jer sam citao da s puno memorije ryzeni znaju opako srat
<obrut> pa da :)
<obrut> jebe ga i napon i stosta :P
<Mmike> jel? to nis' znao
<Mmike> kak ga napon jebe?
<Mmike> obrut, reko bi da ono sto proizvodjac ploce veli da to uzme(mo)
<obrut> mislim na struju na vecim frekvencijama, pocne se mucit
<Mmike> imas nekvi url o tome?
<obrut> ne znam na pamet.. naletio dok sam trazio koju memoriju uzet
 * CrazyLemon kupio memoriju za ryzen pa onda tu prodo jer nije radila sa ryzenom kako treba i kupio drugu memoriju 
<Mmike> CrazyLemon, koju i koju?
<Mmike> obrut, https://en.wikichip.org/wiki/amd/ryzen_7/1800x
<Mmike> vidi stranice
<Mmike> nisam znao da ovo postoji
<jelly> a ECC i taj đir?
<Mmike> jelly, a ne vidim svrhu toga za po doma
<Mmike> a skupo je
<jelly> skupo je samo ako nemaš hrpu DDR3 ECC memorije iz starih servera, Mmike 
<Mmike> jelly, ddr4, za desktope, ecc, nije skup?
<CrazyLemon> Mmike tada mi nije radio corsair lpx vengance iako dosta ljudi na forumima i jutuberi su koristili baš taj
<CrazyLemon> ali g.skill radi odlicno na 3200
<Mmike> CrazyLemon, a kol'ko memorije imas sad? te, koji ryzen?
<CrazyLemon> Mmike 16gb i 1600
<Mmike> CrazyLemon, ti se da, jednom, potjerat memtest, just in case?
<obrut> mislim da nema problema s dva dimm-a na vecim brzinama, problem su 4 dimma na vecim brzinama
<CrazyLemon> Mmike ak se sjetim, budem potjero :)
<CrazyLemon> tada je bilo dosta problema sa memorijom.. nevjerujem da ima tih problema sad.. svaki bios updejt ima u changelogu "improve memory compatibility" :)
<jelly> ja sam totalno ispao iz kućne priče, ploča sa samo 4 slota za memoriju mi zvuči falično
<obrut> pih, sad cu valjda cesce ove s 2 nego s 4
<jelly> :-(
<jelly> #onokad je opis zakrpe PLACEHOLDER
<Mmike> obrut, https://www.pcgamesn.com/amd/amd-ryzen-memory-compatibility
<Mmike> obrut, izgleda da sa 'boljim' chipsetima nema tih bedova
<Mmike> x370/x470
<Mmike> b350 je bananast (bio, vele), b450 bi trebao bit ok
<sillyslux_> Mmike, ti imaš ono 2 wifi mreže, jednu za se i jednu za goste, jeli? jesu to onda dvije wlan-kartice ili može to i s jednom?
<Mmike> sillyslux_, moralo bi moc s jednom, nemam pojma
<Mmike> sillyslux_, al' ja to imam na mikrotiku slozeno
<sillyslux_> aha
<sillyslux_> oho
<sillyslux_> hmm
<sillyslux_> pff, gateway mi je mobitel hotspot, pa mi triba druga kartica za hostap, pa valda jos i treča za drugu mrežu :(
<Mmike> e jbg, nemam pojma kako bi to :D
<sillyslux_> imam board s 3x rj45
<sillyslux_> a ne i s 3x widfi
<Mmike> dobar neki board :)
<sillyslux_> stari neki kontron itx
<sillyslux_> https://www.kontron.com/support-and-services/support/downloads?product_id=87030
<sillyslux_> ovako nešto
<sillyslux_> legacy
<Mmike> jelly, kad zaboravim password od esxi kontrolnog centra, jel' mogu kak to zeznit? :D
<Mmike> mogu, nac di sam zapisao password :D
<Mmike> o srcanu mu opnu, di promijenim ip adresu datacentra?
#ubuntu-hr 2019-04-24
<DomaMuffin> nije bas islo s hypervom ? 
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, ne, hyperv je sam uzasno spor, nisam stigao do detalja
<Mmike> vsphere mi za drugi case treba
<Mmike> idem doktoru
<Mmike> wish me luck! ;D
<DomaMuffin> Dršse
<jelly> Mmike, ak govoriš o vcenter, ne znam, ak neš strgaš najlakše je instalirati novi i podvuć esi pod novi, pogotovo ak je VCSA
<jelly> TIL gdb terminal ui https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PorfLSr3DDI&t=145
<datase> ^ YouTube :: CppCon 2015: Greg Law " Give me 15 minutes & I'll change your view of GDB" @ 02:25 :: Duration: 14:47 :: Views: 126,855 uploaded by CppCon :: 1,975 likes :: 46 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<DomaMuffin> jelly, preza zvuci kao reklama za novonaucene tipkovnicke kratice :) 
<ivoks> dakle, let za toronto u 7. mjesecu kosta kao suho zlato
<dodobas> pih, to ti je tak kad ides u Toronto jedini mjesec kad vidis malo sunca :)
<ivoks> jel netko od vas kupuje udjele u investicijskim fondovima?
<ivoks> nixhr: drago mi je da smo se upoznali na DORSU :)
<jelly> čim budem imao drugi milijun odmah ću ga staviti u fondove!
<DomaMuffin> Mmike, si ti kaj morao tjunat wine za igranje autica? Trza mi svemirski brod kad igram kroz plejonlinux
<Mmike> jelly, naso sam, ima neki cmdline-foo za to
<hbogner> ivoks, ja sam nekad davno dok su fondovi bili u rastu
<Mmike> brate mili, taj vcenter/vsphere, iako je klikalica, to je komplicirano za popizdit :) openstack je 1001 put jednostavniji, a isto je megalomanski sjebat
<DomaMuffin> Samo si navik'o na OS :) 
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, nisam, koliko se sjecam, al' ja samo rfactor igram - koji svemriski brod trza?
<DomaMuffin> Everspace. 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, i moras imat zvjer karticu, recimo, meni na gtx780 rfactor dao oko 30fps, dok sam na windozama na istoj kartici imao 60 (preko toga ne ide jer vsync monitor ovo ono)
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, a pcipasstrough, pa kvm i windoze unutra, samo za igre?
<Mmike> to sam ja imao prije
<Mmike> aha, amd imas, nema grafu u sebi
<DomaMuffin> Mmike, sad sam na gedori. Na tuntacu mi je to fino radilo. Ocito da onda ovdje moram nekaj potjunat
<Mmike> kupis neku grafu jeftinu sa pasivnim kulerom i nju stavis za linux. a mrcinu gurnes kvmu
<Mmike> zivio iommu :)
<DomaMuffin> Mozda da spustim verziju wineta
<Mmike> ne znam, jbg :/
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, vidim da ima na steamu to, mozda mosh kroz onaj neutron/nanutron/nestotron?
<Mmike> to je modificirani wine koji su codeweaversi slozili bas za valve
<vileni> ryzeni nemaju onboard graficku?
<DomaMuffin> vileni, ovaj moj nema
<DomaMuffin> Ima ih koji imaju
<vileni> to oni jeftini
<Mmike> vileni, nemaju u principu
<Mmike> da, ryzen3 ima, ryzen5/7 nemaju
<vileni> rijetka prednost intela
<Mmike> yup
<DomaMuffin> Mmike, nemam kupljeno kroz steam, vele interneti da ako imam instaliram steam ( imam) onda on sve podesi da defaultom sve taj neutron emulira. Trza jednako i tak i bez. 
<Mmike> NEUTRON
<Mmike> tako je
<Mmike> e ne znam, jebiga
<Mmike> kad gedoras, tko ti kri v)
<vileni> ili sto igras na linuxu :)
<DomaMuffin> Mmike, U biti, proton je, ali da te ne zamaram sad terminologijom zovimo ga kolokvijalno neutron :)
<Mmike> DomaMuffin++ :))))))0
<DomaMuffin> Ma, isao sam s gedorom probat jer vrte 5.XX kelner, pa da vidim kak se vajrles stik ponasa (nikak) , sad mi se ne da to gazit s ubuntuom
<Mmike> dodobas, ti si systemd majstor - kak da velim systemdju da restarta systemd-networkd nakon kaj se lxdbr0 podigne?
<DomaMuffin> razmisljam za linux gurnuti neku jadnu graficku, a ovu "bolju" passthruati windows virtualci za igranje. 
<dodobas> Mmike: sta kontrolira lxdbr0 ? tko podize to ?
<Mmike> ha valjda systemd, rizu mu smocim
<Mmike> cek
<DomaMuffin> Mmike, stavis da je ono kaj podize lxdbr0 required  networkd-u ? 
<Mmike> o isusa mu, lxd mi je u snapu
<DomaMuffin> hahahahahahahaha
<Mmike> jer nema vise osim u snapu
<Mmike> dpkg -L je postao jako beskoristan
<Mmike> kao i dpkg -S
<DomaMuffin> Sad treba izmisliti neki metamanager
<DomaMuffin> koji ce i snapove i flatove i dpkg i rpm gutat'
<dodobas> DomaMuffin: tako nekako, samo sto ovisi o tome sto podize lxdbr0, systemd ce radit ocekivano s REquires/requried-by ... ako su 'skripte' pametne pa onda naprave 'notify' 
<ivoks> hbogner: pa sad rastu
<DomaMuffin> dodobas, obicno se orijentiram oko sistemskih pointova, oni su dobro napravljeni. Mrzim kad se kaskadiraju custom uniti
<dodobas> ako su obicne skripte, onda hebiga... `sleep 10` :)
<ivoks> PLACEM!
<ivoks> PLACEM OD SRECE!
<Mmike> ja placem od muke
<ivoks> 'najjeftiniji lef od zagreba do toronta je direktan let sa air canada'
<Mmike> sa systemdom i snapovima
<dodobas> ivoks: a jel, zeleni se kripto portfolio :)
<Mmike> ivoks, nemoj rec?!
<ivoks> zagreb toronto, direkt
<Mmike> DIREKTNO?
<Mmike> wop wop wop
<ivoks> AC1969
<ivoks> KONACNO!!!!!
<Mmike> valjda ce i za vancouver bit - direktno :)
<ivoks> 800 eura
<ivoks> nece
<ivoks> ali mozes do toronta direktno :)
<Mmike> i to je nesto :D
<Mmike> dodobas, na bionicu (di nemam usrani snap za lxd) imam lxd.service 
<Mmike> unutra pise: 
<Mmike> After=network-online.target openvswitch-switch.service lxcfs.service lxd.socket
<Mmike> Requires=network-online.target lxcfs.service lxd.socket
<Mmike> pretpostavljam da dodam jos jedna ExecStartPost ?
<dodobas> Mmike: tko dize lxdbr0 device ?
<Mmike> dodobas, /usr/lib/lxd
<hbogner> ivoks, 2007 sam se igrao s tim i bio u profitu, kasnije se ekipa uključila i sve je palo, slicno kao kriptovalute prosle godine
<ivoks> ne, nije zbog toga palo :)
<ivoks> palo je jer je svijet kolabirao
<ivoks> ja sam uletio 2008., misleci da smo dosegli dno
<ivoks> ali drekec
<hbogner> https://hrportfolio.hr/ mi je jos u bookmarcima :)
<hbogner> zadnih godina sam ponekad bacio pogled ali je još bilo li-la
<hbogner> ekipa je nasljedila neku lovu od prodaje kuce pa ulozila u fondove, izgubili 30%
<ivoks> @Mmike ima zagreb montreal isto
<ivoks> i zagreb edmonton!
<ivoks> pa jeb... mogli bi za vikend na hokej, pravi hokej!
<dodobas> Mmike: pa ovaj ... takodjer bi mogao definirati da networkd ovisi o lxd.socketu ... pa bi se networkd trebao pokrenuti nakon lxd.socketa
<ivoks> mislim da sam napravio najperverzniju stvar ikad sa on line kupovinom i dostavom
<ivoks> narucio sam wc papir, obicnom postom. i gledam, poslan je iz portugala, prosao je kroz spanjolsku i belgiju, da bi jucer zavrsio u austriji. danas bi trebao doci u hrvatsku.
<jelly> jel bar fensi Å¡mensi
<jelly> 5 slojeva
 * jelly više ne koristi 5-slojni otkad je morao zvati vodoinstalatera
<jelly> https://www.ictbusiness.info/telekomunikacije/javni-poziv-za-jedinice-lokalne-i-regionalne-samouprave-za-dodjelu-sredstava-za-razvoj-sirokopojasnog-interneta
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> ovaj je radikalan
<ivoks> dobili su nagradu za dizajn
<ivoks> da da, nagradu za dizajn wc papira
<jelly> sistem 3 Å¡koljke?
<ivoks> https://www.myrenova.com/p/670/renova-collection
<ivoks> rade wc papir u bojama :)
<ivoks> myrenova.com
<jelly> kaj, uzmeš crveni da ne vidiš probleme sa hemoroidima?
<hbogner> jelly, smeđi, pa neznas kad si gotov :)
<jelly> ili zeleni, pa ne znaš kad si gotov ako si daltonist
<hbogner> maskirni papir , pa onda pogađaj
<DomaMuffin> Hahahahahaha
<ivoks> veseli me to novo iskustvo :)
<jelly> bolje da je u bojama nego da miriše
<obrut> ono kad dignes cluster da imas HA i HA ti sam zgasi resurs jer jadan ne zna sto bi s njim :P
<obrut> bolje bi radilo da je rucno sve slozeno :P
<obrut> jel se moze iz ovih fondova dobit pare da si sam provuces optiku do doma (pa tako razvijas sirokopojasni internet) ? :P
<jelly> obrut, jesi u ruralnim nerazvijenim krajevima?
<obrut> pa Voltino je ruralni kraj :)
<obrut> iako, ja bi se odselio u kucu da mogu imati sirokopojasni internet... 
<obrut> odnosno zivio bih u tom ruralnom nerazvijenom kraju
<obrut> ih, moram nazad u Zg
<Mmike> joj, optika
 * Mmike jos nema optiku u uredu :/
<hrvoje> kolega iz firme mi je rekao da se bolje preselim jer da neću vidit optiku naredno desetljeće :)) utješno! :D
<hrvoje> Mmike: tvoja bu stigla prije :)
<Mmike> bude, ak se predstavnik stanara urazumi
<Mmike> lik se duri, jebote
<Mmike> 'zamislite' veli mi, 'oni NE ZELE farbati stubiste poslije'
<Mmike> jelly, VMware-VMvisor-Installer-6.7.0-8169922.x86_64.iso
<Mmike> jelly, ovo je plain esxi, right? 
<Mmike> hipervizor koji instaliram na stroj
<Mmike> jelly,  a ovo: VMware-VCSA-all-6.7.0-9451876.iso <- to instaliram onda U onaj gore vmvisor?
<Mmike> o, dreck, ima novija verzija
<SilverSp1ce> no da
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jos nisi rerooto serverf :)
<SilverSpace> pih kad piseš u mraqku 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, nisam, budem veceras
<jelly> ThinkLight!
<Mmike> btw, danas oko 17:30 sam stavio esxi instalirat u kvm
<jelly> ti stvarno svakakve setupe imaš
<Mmike> za cas prodje onaj inicijalni dio kad ona zuta crta ide i kad ispisuje fajlove koje 'ucitava'
<Mmike> i onda sam cekao do sad da se pojavi onaj 'Welcome to VMware ESXi 6.7.0 installation'
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jes jos na moru
<jelly> jel kvm emulirani hardver supportan za esxi?
<Mmike> 3 sata!
<Mmike> jelly, a je 
<Mmike> bar mislim da je
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jok, dosao jucer doma
<jelly> možda traži neke posebne opcije kad se starta vm
<Mmike> zakaj ne napise to
<Mmike> nego ceka 3 sata :)
<jelly> jesi mu dao dovoljno memorije?
<Mmike> i sad mi nece storage pokazat
<SilverSpace> jelly: možda nije kriv mrak nego gemišti :) 
<Mmike> pa jebemti :)
<Mmike> jelly, pa jesam, 24 gige
<jelly> kad nece storage pokazat to je obicno jer mu se ne da onolko koliko pise da treba
<jelly> mislim da je bilo da se sa 8GB bootalo, na 6.5 ili 6.0, pa je _izgledalo_ ko da radi
<Mmike> 480 gigabajta sam mu dao
<Mmike> mislim, imao sam ga vec, al' sad reko idem opet, ovaj noviji
<jelly> RAMa ne diska
<jelly> eh
<jelly> pojma nemam, meni je taj zadnji radio na 48GB na fizickom stroju
<Mmike> ma radi i ovaj, al' taj delay me buni
<Mmike> aha, stavio sam disk da je virtio umjesto sata
<jelly> eto
<jelly> mozda ima timeout 3 sata na disk :-)
<jelly> dosta je, od 9 ujutro sam za kompjuterom, uz pauze za kave rucak i veceru...
<SilverSpace> instalacija 'linux-image-5.0.0-13-generic' nije moguća
<SilverSpace> ma da
<jelly> a sad i kisa pada tu pa se ni setat nemrem, rastopio bi se
<Mmike> jelly, kaj ces sad?
<jelly> a sta bi, drugo, gasim kompjuter i tablet u ruke! :-DD
<SilverSpace> ni ubuntu vise nije sto je bio 
<SilverSpace> Nadogradnja je završena, ali dogodile su se greške pri procesu nadogradnje.
<jelly> disco dingo?
<jelly> to sam skoro htio instalirat na laptop umjesto xeniala
<jelly> skoro.  cekat ce 20.04 :-)
<SilverSpace> jelly: da ja sad pokrenuo radi kernela i ne ide 
<SilverSpace> kaj sad
<Mmike> instaliraj bionic
<Mmike> nije pre los
<Mmike> ok je
<Mmike> btw, eto 'loading esxi installation' je zavrsilo
<Mmike> i sad crni ekran
<Mmike> cekamo :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: sad kad rebootam sve ce se potrgati 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, a kaj si na 19.04 oso?
<Mmike> ili?
<SilverSpace> da probao sam nadogradit 
<SilverSpace> odoh
<SilverSpace> vidi vraga radi 
<SilverSpace> mada je reko >> Nadogradnja je završena, ali dogodile su se greške pri procesu nadogradnje.
<SilverSpace> 5.0.0-13-generic
<SilverSpace> instalacija 'linux-image-5.0.0-13-generic' nije moguća
<SilverSpace> koji lažov
<Mmike> tja :D
<SilverSpace> pitam se samo kaj ne radi od instaliranog :)
<SilverSpace> uh dobro je minecraft radi :)
<SilverSpace> cak i unity radi
<SilverSpace> lol kaže lik Install Unity... Purge GNOME. Install flatpak... Purge snapd, install Chromium, purge Firefox.
<SilverSpace> nakon instalacije :)
<SilverSpace> koji kitu je taj flatpak
<SilverSpace> ln
<Mmike> flatpak je k'o snap
<Mmike> nemam pojma kak to radi
<Mmike> jelly, jel' znas mozda jel ima neka djidja da se nekud ukalemi da imam 'verbose' ili 'debug' messages dok se instalira esxi?
#ubuntu-hr 2019-04-25
<SilverSpace> jutr
<SilverSpace> https://www.zdnet.com/article/the-linux-desktop-is-in-trouble/
<DomaMuffin> U ostalim vijestima: Odjebali Svientific Linux u korist novog centosa
<vileni> koristio si negdje scientific?
<dodobas> putar
<SilverSpace> rama
<obrut> gledam openelec faq i pise da nebres promijenit root password bez buildanja distre from source ...
<dodobas> ah well, genijalno :)
<obrut> fakat mi nije cudno da se toliko iot/linux appliance/stovec pizdarija redovito razvaljuje zbog ovakivih debilizama
<obrut> "to je unutar moje kucne mreze" stav je IMHO skroz krivi
<jelly> te kućne mreže bi morale po defaultu doći sa dva AP / VLANa konfana, jedan za PC jedan za IoShit
<obrut> da dva :) ja za svaki kua ocem drugi vlan :)
<obrut> pogotovo ove pizdarije gdje instaliravas pluginove iz raznoraznih repoa :)
<Mmike> obrut, ja odustao od openeleca
<Mmike> i inih
<jelly> gledao sam xbian umjesto *elec, procitao FAQ i nije mi to trebalo, lik(ovi) uopce ne znaju kak radi apt a imaju distru baziranu na debianu
<jelly> "nemojte koristiti apt-get dist-upgrade jer ce vam se strgati instalacija" wtf
<jelly> i jos jedno 2-3 wtfa
<obrut> ja sam do sad uvijek imao "normalnu" distru, sam instaliro kodi i slozio da se automatski pokrene kod boota... reko, mozda bi stavio nesto gotovo, citam ovo i povrace mi se
<dodobas> pa niste publika kojoj je namjenjen Tutorial/readme 
<jelly> publika koja ocekuje da proizvod nije infrastrukturno strgan
<jelly> ali jambranje je krivi stav, jedini pravi stav je poslati PR (ili patch) sa ispravkama
<dodobas> publika koja je kupila RPi u supermarketu ... DIY free video
<Mmike> obrut, instalirao lubuntu, i stavio kodi koji se automacki pokrene
<Mmike> opce se Xi ne dignu, samo kubuntu 
<Mmike> erm, samo kodi
<hrvoje> jelly: ima i onih koji ne dijele tvoj konstruktivni stav, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BrickerBot
<datase> ^ BrickerBot was malware that attempted to permanently destroy insecure Internet of Things devices. BrickerBot logged into poorly-secured devices and ran harmful commands to disable them.
<SilverSpace> kaj je vruce vani na suncu
<SilverSpace> majke ti 
<vileni> Mmike: i kakav ti je nuc kao kodi stroj? :)
<SilverSpace> svi gemisti od jucer ce mi ishlapit
<Mmike> vileni, ok, tih
<Mmike> vileni, iako mi se cini da mi laptop bolje radi
<Mmike> tj, da lakse dekodira 
<Mmike> al' to je subjektivno jako 
<vileni> meni taj dio sa dekodiranje radi bez greske, ali sve ostalo mi je sporo
<Mmike> mislis na user interface?
<Mmike> meni se to cini ok
<Mmike> mogucno da mi je laptop stari bio fakat jako spor :D :D :D
<vileni> pa vrlo moguce :)
<vileni> ali 4k h.265 mi vrti bez greske, ovo malo sto gledam
<vileni> iako sam sad vise na netflix i hbo go
<vileni> btw, ima tko firetv stick viska? :)
<Mmike> 4k opce ne skidam
<Mmike> 720P x265 je ono kaj trenutno skidam najcesce i to samo zato kaj su najmanji fajlovi
<Mmike> vileni, koji ubuntu koji kodi ti imas?
<SilverSpace> no da
<SilverSpace> obrut: si vidio ovo https://cdpstudio.com/
<obrut> SilverSpace: nisam, bacicu pogled, thanx
<vileni> Mmike: bionic i kodi 18.2
<vileni> ali mislim da je to mozda nightly neki
<vileni> ili rc
<SilverSpace> ja za to android box i kodi koristim 
<SilverSpace> http://pitalk.co.uk/
<Mmike> hm, vish, ja nemam poj ma kaj imam
<dodobas> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7lVAFcDX4eM
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Raycasting engine in Factorio (vanilla 0.17) - Facto-RayO v1.0 :: Duration: 13:09 :: Views: 40,146 uploaded by arrow in my gluteus maximus :: 1,655 likes :: 7 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<DomaMuffin> Bo'me ,radi mi vajrlez dongl odma na 5.0.7 kelneru
<DomaMuffin> Al puca veza svako malo :( 
<Mmike> https://www.thomas-krenn.com/de/wikiDE/images/7/72/Linux-storage-stack-diagram_v4.10.svg
<Mmike> simple, right?
<DomaMuffin> netstat -t -u -c # lel
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ima li te?
<Mmike> smotoslav? DomaMuffin ?
<Mmike> dboto_, ?
<Mmike> ALL THE WEIR NICKNAMES
<DomaMuffin> Tucam
<Mmike> super
<Mmike> jel' mogu ja hyperv instalirat u obicne windoze? 
<DomaMuffin> Mozes, ako su windowsi 8 na vise. 
<DomaMuffin> ja sam ti preporucio onaj hyperv server jer mu je footprint manji, ali mozes i na windowse obicnjake
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, znaci, instaliram Win10, unutra instaliram HyperV, i i to je to? Mogu skinut besple to sve s neta, imam onih 30/60 dana za 'evaulaciju' ?
<DomaMuffin> Mmike, da
<Mmike> ack
<Mmike> hyperV server mi ne radi u KVMu, jbg
<Mmike> pa idem probat s ovim
<DomaMuffin> Al nemoj si to napravit, kad vidis kak to sve fino radi odjebat ces linux
<Mmike> dvojim :)
<Mmike> iako, windows + WSL
<DomaMuffin> Aha, star si i ne uci ti se powershell, kuzim :*
<Mmike> ne, powershell je drek :
<Mmike> mislim, nije drek
<Mmike> al' ono
<Mmike> ;)
<Mmike> izgleda k'o perl na steroidima :D
<DomaMuffin> Imam 2 loze i 3 outer jointa u sebi, mozemo raspravljati ! 
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, je*i se, di si i zakaj si tam di jesi ? :)
<DomaMuffin> Doma sam, sljakao sam. Pijem jer moram. Moji su otisli u Bjelovar - ferije su
<Mmike> (a on odgovara: Doma, cuvam decu!) :D
<Mmike> o 
<Mmike> srca ti
<Mmike> I NE ZOVES?!
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, ocemo sutra rucat? skupa, mislim :D
<DomaMuffin> Dodji, imam jos loze. Nisam zvao jer sam morao zapet' radec  danas pa ne bi bio komunikativan
<DomaMuffin> Huh, bez auta sam ti, treba mi pun kurac do bilo gdje 
<Mmike> javim ti ujutro
<Mmike> moram vjerojatno doktoru sutra i napravit JOS JEDAN FAKIN ULTRAZAVUK
<Mmike> pa cu to u Dubravi, ako cu trebat, a ako ocu onda idemo jest skupa
#ubuntu-hr 2019-04-26
<dodobas> yutar
<sillyonaship> https://imgur.com/a/REPANJO
<datase> ^1 images :: 0 views :: not safe for work!
<sillyonaship> u strojarnici broda pa stani malo, zapali i skidaj 19.04 s 4mb/s
<sillyonaship> doša mi ASRock j4105 s 32gb Rama jederzeit a čekam da vidim radi li to
<sillyonaship> jederzeit=jedva
 * jelly gugla jedercajt
<BitterMuffin> Neka vrsta escajga ?
<obrut> sillyonaship: gdje si uzimo i za koje pare ?
<obrut> da sam jucer iso na rucak s ekipom, vratio bi se doma s jednom takvom :)
<obrut> idem danas s njima na rucak pa cu uzet ako imaju na lageru :)
<dodobas> :)
<sillyonaship> Admin 750kn
<sillyonaship> Admhr
<sillyonaship> s tockom
<sillyonaship> ram 2 put po 730kn
<obrut> zvao, povuce odma sa skladista... tak da cu danas doci doma s tom plocom :)
<sillyonaship> 😁 Ali Intel kaže 8gb max
<obrut> takve kante obicno rade s max 8 ili 16gb
<obrut> ja cu stavit 8 jer mi ne treba vise, cak mi je i to previse vjerojatno za tu namjenu
<BitterMuffin> Ako imas viska rama,das ga mrezi :) ( HINT: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/InfiniBand )
<datase> ^ InfiniBand is a computer-networking communications standard used in high-performance computing that features very high throughput and very low latency. It is used for data interconnect both among and within computers.
<BitterMuffin> Ohh, i ovo: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RDMA_over_Converged_Ethernet
<datase> ^ RDMA over Converged Ethernet is a network protocol that allows remote direct memory access over an Ethernet network. There are two RoCE versions, RoCE v1 and RoCE v2.
<jelly> di u praksi imas taj rdma, nije li to samo za HPC clustere i slicno
<vileni> nisu nuzno HPC samo, mogu i obicni clusteri
<BitterMuffin> Ne moram ja imati u praksi da si to u praksi slozi obrut !
<vileni> ja sam imao u praksi slozen glusterfs preko toga
<vileni> ali na nekom starom infinibandu
<jelly> stari infiniband je jeftin na ebayu :-)
<jelly> tj. kartice su jefitne, ne znam kako se radi connectivity i kablovi prek toga
<vileni> ovaj moj je imao neke proprietary kablove, i switch od cca 40kkn
<vileni> 8 ili 10gbit kartice, od firme koju je cisco kupio i ugasio prije nego mi je oprema uopce dosla u ruke :)
<jelly> 10G za stari IB.
<DomaMuffin> ohwow
<jelly> 8G je za FC SAN
<vileni> da, mislim da je stvarni troughput bio oko 8G iako su bile 10G kartice
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> koliko samo besposobnih u A1 tj bnet  
<jelly> besposlenih ili nesposobnih ili oboje?
<jelly> ne brini tako je u svakom telekomu
<SilverSpace> 15 dana je prošlo od zahtjeva za dodatni tv paket i jos nista 
<SilverSpace> jelly: ma znam 
<SilverSpace> svima vama bi ja dao odkaz ;D
<SilverSpace> :D
<jelly> ma fali ljudi koji znaju radit
<jelly> jer se Å¡tedi
<SilverSpace> stede da bi menagerja ljetovala na jahtama 
<jelly> štede jer se razmišlja kratkoročno od godine do godine, dioničare zanima $$$ a to što će korisnici svake 2 godine mijenjati providera to je nebitno
<SilverSpace> ja da imam boljeg u zgradi ovima bi vec sad otkazao ugovor
<Mmike> SilverSpace, 
<jelly> ja bi u svakoj općini radio komunalni ISP
<jelly> i dark fiber svaki put kad se raskpoava cesta
<dodobas> jelly-a za precednicu :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, SilverSpace SilverSpace SilverSpace 
<Mmike> jelly, ja te podrzavam
<DomaMuffin> Jellya za ministra, u najmanju ruku ! 
<jelly> ne bi se dobro proveli, vjerojatno isto ko sa ovim sad
<jelly> što više starim čini mi se da HDZ radi manje štete nego SDP
<jelly> TIL: Snapt, komercijalni GUI za haproxy
<jelly> nagradno pitanje je dal postoje apt paketi za Snapt ili barem snap paketi za Snapt
 * jelly hides
<DomaMuffin> jelly, poanta je da tebe poznajemo, taman da si i jednako los kao ovi drugi :)
<obrut> ja procito komercijalni GUI za hdzproxy :)
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Sr3FysTyUM nema veze sa hdzproxyjem
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Miladojka Youneed ‎– Bloodylon (cela plata) HD 1080p :: Duration: 45:06 :: Views: 13,699 uploaded by mrkolice :: 156 likes :: 2 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<sillyonaship> emptybemty Uefi boot only
<sillyonaship> ali radi... 30gb mem total 27 free :)
<sillyonaship> aj sad instaliraj 19.04
<sillyonaship> i uzeo tamo još i cherry stream kB yay
<obrut> meni se djubre nije htjelo pokrenut niti na 20 pinsko napajanje (iako pise da je podrzano) niti na normalno full novo atx napajanje, nego na neko stx samo koje bi trebalo biti skroz isto ko ovo novo... wtf
<obrut> isto -> isto sto se tice pinova za napajanje
<sillyonaship> ojoj, moje je odma palilo na 20 pin s nekim napajanjem šta je bilo u kućištu chenbro
<sillyonaship> samo sta nisam odma moga pokrenit staru instalaciju
<obrut> bas cudno..
#ubuntu-hr 2019-04-27
<respawn_> d jutro
<DomaMuffin> brbro tro
<DomaMuffin> Mmike, JESI BUDAN SVE TI MESSEGNEM 
<respawn_> jbg neki moraju biti budni jer su na poslu
<DomaMuffin> Ja sam kondicioniran na budjenje. Isto tak i zaspim bilo gdje/kad :) 
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, bogme
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, jesam
<Mmike> jelly, kak da ja sad testiram svoj mail server kad mi iskon brani spajanje na tcp/25 :)
#ubuntu-hr 2019-04-28
<respawn_> d jutro
<Mmike> obrut, si dodavao kaj dodatnih IPjeva na hecneru, jel' mogu isti u kontejnere ili moras iptables mumbo/jumbo?
<Mmike> jelly, cek, pa kaj iskon ne dozvoljava nit TLSimap preko 143?
<Hrki> e, jelly jesu opet ovi iskonovci nest drkali po passwordima od rutera ?
<Hrki> pa nemogu se unutra spojiti, a uvijek koristim isti pass
<Hrki> isusati koje je sranje ovaj zyxelov iskonov ruter 
<Hrki> da popizdit, svako malo se sam od sebe resetira
<Hrki> i moram ponovo jebeni NAT slagat
#ubuntu-hr 2020-04-20
<dodobas> yutro
<sakiKnin> dobar dan
<ivoks> 10 hospitalizacija na dan u vrapcu
<ivoks> krasno.
<sakiKnin> https://eth.nanopool.org/account/0x7b91dc1957171d4a5edf3e30326ae31aab14f31d/sakiKnin
<sakiKnin> Sprema se državni blockchain, Digital HK
<sakiKnin> *ivoks, to luđaka :)
<Mmike> iskon jos ne salje racune mailom
<Mmike> iskon sluzba za korisnike - prvo se javlja zena koja prica kao da najavljuje najnoviju utakmicu/utru/borbu :)
<Mmike> onda veli da je pristup sluzbiu za korinike otezan jer  puno korisnika zeli sluzbu za korisnike.
<Mmike> onda veli 'pritisnite 1' ako ste zahvaceni problemom, '2' ako niste :D
<Hrki> hehe znam
<Hrki> zvao sam ih u subotu :)))
<Hrki> ali rijesili mi optiku za 3 dana nakon zahtjeva, tak da rispekt
<Hrki> jest da je bio t-comov tehnicar, ali opet
<Hrki> najace, danas mi dojde SMS kao usluga je u fazi realizacije, a ja vec surfan ko veliki XD
<ivoks> a1 salje mailom
<Hrki> e decki kako je moguce da ako recimo promijenim DNS da mi se promijeni IP adresa =
<Hrki> ?
<Hrki> kolko znam DNS je za resolvanje domena u IP
<Hrki> ali kakve to ima veze sa moj IP promijeni, mi je nejasno
<sillyslux__> ip ti je ili rucno konfiguriran lokalno ili ti ga daje dhcp server
<Mmike> ivoks, meni a1 salje mailom I postom
<Mmike> a od sad - i iskon :D
<Mmike> zvao, rekli 'nema beda', poslali za ozujak, ubuduce ce slat
<Mmike> jos sad samo da bonbon, gradsku plinaru i HEP rijesimo i to je to
<ivoks> ovaj lockdown je pokazao koliko ljudi u HR se ne zna sluziti racunalom
<ivoks> od attachanja slika u mail
<ivoks> do prijave na racunalo (ljudi misle da samo trebaju sjesti za drugo racunalo i upisati svoju lozinku i da ce sve raditi)
<ivoks> moze se reci da su napredniji, ali... eto :)
<Hrki> i koliko su dostave u kurcu
<Hrki> znaci danas mi jedna ikea dojde nenajavljeno i ostavi nepotpun paket susjedi na potpis
<obrut> Hrki: koja IP adresa ti se promijenila nakon sto si promjenio DNS postavke i na cemu tocno (kojem uredjaju - odnosno koja je funkcija uredjaja) ?
<Hrki> obrut: znaci to je kao VPN za gledanje nekih servisa koji su dostupni samo za USA
<Hrki> samo promijenis DNS i onda ti servis radi
<obrut> promijenis na cemu ? klijentskom racunalu s kojeg gledas ?
<Hrki> da
<obrut> a promijenila ti se adresa cega ?
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> poanta je da ne moras mijenjati DNS
<ivoks> vec samo upises IP i hostname u /etc/hosts
<ivoks> ako mislis da je dostava u banani, probaj raditi kucu
<ivoks> korona - nitko nece raditi
<ivoks> potres - posla koliko hoces
<Hrki> obrut: IP adressa na kompu di sam promjenio samo DNS
<Hrki> ono sta mi je cudno je vezna izmedju DNS-a i IP adrese koju imas
<Hrki> jer nakon sta sam promijenio DNS, servis prema Americi je radio
<obrut> a preko cega si mijenjao DNS postavke ? editirao konfig fajl ili preko neke aplikacije ?
<obrut> i da li ti je IP adresa staticka ili ti ju daje DHCP server ?
<obrut> ako si editirao preko neke aplikacije (tipa networkmanager) mozda ti je napravio reconnect na interfaceu pa si nekim cudom od DHCP-a dobio drugu IP adresu ?
<Mmike> ivoks, moras, mislim, jer koristis DNS koji ti daje hostove koji su usa-based, pa onda kroz VPN mozes do servisa koji su geo-restricted
<Hrki> aj budem detaljnije pogledo, to sam radio prosli tjedan, znaci samo sam promijenio DNS
<Mmike> (pretpostavljam da se o tome radi)
<Hrki> i mogo sam na neke servise koji su USA-a only
<Hrki> bice da je to sta Mmike prica
<Mmike> aha, sad tek vidim tvoje pitanje
<Mmike> "zasto se IP adresa promijeni kad promijenim DNS"
<Mmike> mogucno ovo kaj je obrut rekao, al' i to je cudno, jer bi lease trebao trajati neko vrijeme, pa cak i da se prespojis, DHCP bi ti trebao dati istu adresu
<Mmike> al', to je networking
<Mmike> tko zna sta tu ima :D
<Hrki> a je moguce da ti IP adresa ostane ista od providera, ali kad promijenis DNS ti se samo ta Geolokacija promijeni pa servisi misle da si AMER?
<obrut> Hrki: to je sigurno
<Hrki> jer ja sam uvjek mislio da je lokacija preko IP adrese, a DNS je cist drugo
<obrut> ali zato sam te i pitao gdje ti se promijeni adresa ?
<obrut> ako ti se promjeni na tvom kompu na eth ili kojem interfaceu onda to nije to
<obrut> ako ti se promijeni javna na tvom provideru onda ti se resetirala konekcija prema van
<obrut> ako ti se mijenja javna adresa koju vide servisi s druge strane, onda je to do vpn-a
<ivoks> Mmike ma u redu da ides kroz VPN
<ivoks> Mmike samo ne moras mijenjati DNS server za stroj; ako je dovoljno mali broj hostova koje ces staticki definirati
<ivoks> DNS je samo distribuirani /etc/hosts
<Hrki> e bice da je ovo: https://unlocator.com/smart-dns/
<Hrki> unaci IP ostaje od providera, ali prevaris servis otkud si preko DNS-a jer si ga promijenio
<Hrki> nije mi se mijenjo, zabrijo sam 
<Mmike> ivoks, da, al' kak znas koji su hostovi za netflixe i te ine?
<Hrki> Unlocator Smart DNS does this real time and on a pr. site basis. This means that unlike Unlocator VPN you will not get a new IP address or location when using Unlocator Smart DNS. This means that with Unlocator Smart DNS you can appear to be located in multiple countries at the same time. This will allow you to unblock a streaming service on your Apple TV from the UK while also unblocking a US streaming se
<Hrki> rvice on your laptop.
<Mmike> ivoks, jer, kad pitas .hr DNS za cdn-n1-bla-tra.netflix.com, dobijes jedan IP, a kad pitas neki .us DNS dobis drugi IP. Pa zato, valjda, mijenjas DNS. Ili cak VPN provider ima svoj DNS s kojim posluzuje druge IPjeve, bas zato da zaobidje restrikcije
<Hrki> to je sigurno to Mmike !
<ivoks> 'ako je dovoljno mali broj hostova'
<Mmike> al' ne znas koji su
<Hrki> pa cek, po toj teoriji ako recimo koristis googleov DNS i oni odluce fejkati IP od recimo www.yahoo.com da te prebaci negdi drugdi je to moguce? ja sam mislio da su ti DNS registri medjusobno povezani i da moraju davati iste rezultate
<Mmike> Hrki, ja napamet pricam :)
<Hrki> Mmike: a to mi jedinoo ima smisla :)
<obrut> Hrki: ti mozes dici svoj DNS, mapirat sve zivo na svoje IP adrese i ako bilo tko iskonfigurira tvoj DNS kod sebe, dobivat ce tvoje rezultate
<obrut> ako softver zna koristit odredjene security mehanizme, moze eventualno skuzit da odgovori vjerojatno nisu pouzdani
<obrut> bilo je slucajeva kad je ekipa preko BGP hijackinga na sebe preuzela promet prema nekim globalnim DNS serverima pa su za odredjene domene vracali IP adrese svojih servera
<Hrki> jel vi koristite DNS od ISP-a ili ? XD
<obrut> ja da... HT-ov rekurzivni
<obrut> za svoje domene imam svoj DNS koji je samo authorativni
<obrut> ovi hrvatsko-engleski pojmovi su bas nakaradni... authoritativni :)
<ivoks> ja koristim svoje DNS-e ;)
<ivoks> odnosno, one koje kontroliram
<obrut> ja nisam htio na svoje slozit i da budu rekurzivni... trenutno mi to ne odgovara bas zbog vise razloga :)
<sakiKnin> vi or nano?
<obrut> vim
<sakiKnin> ja sam nano i nano linux
<sakiKnin> ili oš manji, ne, yockto ipak
<obrut> taj yockto vrtis na necem embedded ili na workstationu ? :P
<sakiKnin> obrut: Å¡alim se, ubuntu ipak na svima
<Mmike> gvim
<Mmike> vim-nox
<sakiKnin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nNbus3JaHZA
<datase> ^ YouTube :: How Much Beer Can You Buy For 1 Ounce of Gold? Oktoberfest Special :: Duration: 07:49 :: Views: 39,349 uploaded by GoldSilver (w/ Mike Maloney) :: 3,217 likes :: 53 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<sakiKnin> za LN
<sakiKnin> :)
<obrut> piva na oktoberfestu je skupa za popizdit
<obrut> u biti je cijeli event precjenjen... cekas sat-dva vremena da bi usao u prenakrcani sator i pio litru pive za 10€
<obrut> zato sam ukrao 2 krigle da povratim dio ulozenih sredstava :) frajer mi je pregledavao ruksak na izlasku iz statora i nije skuzio faking 2 litrene krigle :) valjda je bio pijan ili sta ja znam
<sakiKnin> obrut: lol
<sakiKnin> Ja sam u BTC
<Mmike> obrut, ne sam to, neg su i pive nist-posebno
<sakiKnin> Mmike: prevara
<sakiKnin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wQuXDvA8l24
<datase> ^ YouTube :: OIL ARMAGEDDON: What Will It Mean For You? Mike Maloney :: Duration: 17:50 :: Views: 16,072 uploaded by GoldSilver (w/ Mike Maloney) :: 2,274 likes :: 26 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<obrut> i tak... vidim neke cudne konekcije s nekog hosta na moj server, whois kaze nesto na OVH-u, reko da vidim jel ima reverse DNS, kadli ono: lawlessjojosovhbitchnigga.softether.net
<obrut> bome lijepo :)
#ubuntu-hr 2020-04-21
<dodobas> yutro
<dodobas> woohoo, danas stize paket mrezne opreme, pise 4.5 kg :)
<sakiKnin> Plenković bi mogao odrišiti vriću
<sakiKnin> To je moj pokojni nastavnik govorio, kako vlas treba odrišiti vriću,...čovjek je predavao matematiku i fiziku
<sakiKnin> Iako je znao da je 2+2=4, prodavao je priču kako može biti i 64, pa i svaki drugi 2^n
<sakiKnin> valjda je bio samo što ja kažem "nepismeni autoritet"
<obrut> dodobas: cool ! :) ja dio svoje koja je stigla upogonio :)
<obrut> Mmike: ti ono doma imas hAP ac ?
<dodobas> obrut: stiglo :)
<dodobas> RB4011 je mega uber cool :)
<dodobas> al 'pozabavit' cu se tek poslijepodne
<obrut> vidim da moze prozvakat prometa sto je lijepo
<obrut> skoro pa 10 giga
<dodobas> 2.5 Gb po switch chipu ... i naravno SPF+ ... al SPF je skup za 'igrat se' ... al mozda, tko zna :)
<obrut> ma sta skupo :) ja doma skoro sve imam na optici povezano :)
<obrut> DAC kabeli nisu skupi, a ionako ako imas prijatelje koji prelaze s 10G na 40G pa imaju viska opreme... :)
<obrut> ja sam iz pro-pinga uz switch narucio jos kratka 3 DAC kabela (ovo sve sto imam doma je mnogo dugacko)
<obrut> kratki mi trebaju za interconnect
<obrut> unutar nepostojeceg racka :)
<dodobas> obrut: dje da nadjem takve prijatelje :)
<dodobas> obrut: trebam i ono sto utaknem u SPF cage :)
<dodobas> obrut: ovako nesto https://www.pro-ping.hr/webshop/MikroTik-ostalo/MikroTik-SFP-SFP+-kabel-S+DA0001/ ?
<obrut> tako nesto, da
<Mmike> obrut, nekoliko
<Mmike> obrut, bas uzeo dva od lika nekog tu u jaski (samo da se dogovorimo vise kad da ih preuzmem), pa cu mesh slozit neki za po kuci 
<Mmike> i vipnet mi sutra donosi novi 4G drekec
<obrut> jesi testirao kad koliku brzinu mozes navuc izmedju dva klijenta ?
<obrut> na ac-u ?
<Mmike> kroz wireless ili?
<obrut> da
<Mmike> doma znam da mogu gigabit
<Mmike> kroz wireless nisam nikad probavao
<Mmike> jedan klijent mi ide do 200MB/sec, ali samo s novog laptopa
<Mmike> mobiteli mogu 100njak, a stari x220 moze 60ak
<obrut> bas za wifi me zanima... pa nisam ni ja :) frend me zico da isprobam jer ga zanima pa mi rezultati nisu bas neki... reko nesto krivo radim ocito :) al me zanima kak je drugima
<Mmike> obrut, a koje uredjaje imas?
<Mmike> jer, velim, zenin Sony moze puno vise nego moj iPhone
<obrut> klijenti su neki i7 nuc zadnje generacije i laptop, neki i5 sedme generacije pa ono, nije bas jako staro :)
<obrut> s rpijevima je nesto sitno losije
<sillyslux__> taj gigabit wifi je na 5GHz i ne prolazi bas kroz zid jeli?
<Mmike> obrut, a kol'ke brzine dobijes?
<Mmike> Connection Failed: blueman.bluez.errors.DBusFailedError: Resource temporarily unavailable...
<Mmike> 2020ta a BT na linuxu - jos ne radi :)
<Mmike> Apr 21 12:59:23 mP50 bluetoothd[24754]: Unable to get connect data for Headset Voice gateway: getpeername: Transport endpoint is not connected (107)
<Mmike> Apr 21 12:59:23 mP50 bluetoothd[24754]: connect error: Connection refused (111)
<Mmike> because - why
<obrut> Mmike: pa dobijem oko 80 Mbps :P
<obrut> i da, BT na linuxu ne radi, kurac je i zadnje smece
<obrut> fakat ne kuzim, 2020-ta i da tak nesto banalno ne radi
<obrut> meni ne rade sluske koje uredno uparim sa smecima od mobitela
<vileni> meni radi pristojno, ali me zivcira sto moram mijenjati profil da bi mogao pricati na mikrofon od slusalica
<dodobas> Bt ne radi ... neovisno o operativnom sustavu/uredajima
<obrut> i tak... trebam danas instalirat jednu kantu, a utuntu 20.04 izlazi za 2 dana :)
<CrazyLemon> lsb_release -a
<CrazyLemon> No LSB modules are available.
<CrazyLemon> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> Description:	Ubuntu 20.04 LTS
<CrazyLemon> Release:	20.04
<CrazyLemon> Codename:	focal
<CrazyLemon> ako ti šta znači..več sad je "stable"
<obrut> iako, s druge strane, vec godinama ne instaliravam kad izadje (obicno se prisilim instalirati prethodni LTS prije nego sto izadje) em ne znam sta ocekivat :)
<obrut> pa sad.. preferiram official verzije :)
<sakiKnin> CrazyLemon: jel moze i386
<CrazyLemon> sakiKnin 20.04? nope
<sakiKnin> CrazyLemon: da, shit
<obrut> sakiKnin: kakav utuntu... netbsd gore tutni
<obrut> meni je on super kao friski os za obsolete hardware... vrtio na starom decstationu dok eto... nisam popustio i decstation prepustio u tudje ruke :P
<sakiKnin> obrut: ok
<Mmike> UbuntuDDE
<Mmike> izgleda fakat super :D
<Mmike> sad, koliko je funkcionalno....
<dodobas> Mmike: deep-in DE ... mislim da nisam nikad probao
<Mmike> ja u vm stavio
<Mmike> cini se ok
<Mmike> ruzan je terminal
<obrut> ima li netko ideju zasto je ubuntu-18.04.4-server-amd64.iso image maknut sa prakticki svih mirrora ? i ostavljen samo live-server ?
<obrut> nekad imam feeling da sam zivio u pecini obzirom da tu i tamo naletim na neku tehnologiju koju sam ne znam kako propustio 
<obrut> wtf is stratis ? (red hat, storage)
<sakiKnin> obrut: ja sam na docker kubernatis ovi dana
#ubuntu-hr 2020-04-22
<dodobas> yutro
<dodobas> obrut: i tako ... naucio nesto novo ... winbox GUI klijent (kad ga pokrenes preko wine-a na linuxu) se ne moze spojit preko MAC adrese, kad koristis IP adresu onda radi ok
<dodobas> pa ako obises default konfiguraciju ... vise se ne mozes spojiti na router ako koristis linux+wine :)
<vileni> meni je radilo linux preko mac adrese, ali jako sporadicno, uostalom kao i na win
<vileni> na srecu ne moram to cesto koristiti, toliko mi je stabilno radio mikrotik da sam zaboravio sifru za njega
<dodobas> vileni: u jednom trenutku se 'pojavio' na onom 'Neighbours' listi, al ... samo jednom
<vileni> da, ma to jako cudno radi
<vileni> vise puta mi je bilo jednostavnije vratiti na default i editirati postojecu konfiguraciju
<obrut> ma taj winbox je zlo... i defaultne postavke (barem sto se tice wifija) su zlo
<obrut> kad upalis friski router moras biti brzi od svih zlonamjernika da ga osiguras
<dodobas> obrut: serial consola, kako to radi, kao trebao bi napravit RJ45<->serial kabel, i onda ustekam u bilo koji port ?
<obrut> pa ne bas... za to bi treba imati dedicirani port
<vileni> obrut: ne vidim bas da ce mi doma netko uhvatiti neosigurani ruter u 2 min ili manje koliko mi treba da iskljucim wifi
<obrut> pa to kad znas sta te ceka
<vileni> mislis na situaciju kad prvi put dobijes mikrotik u ruke? :)
<obrut> kad prvi put nabavis device, upalis, odes pisat, ovo ono... dok skuzis da je wifi full otvoren i da se svako moze spojit i doci na web gui bez passworda
<vileni> lako to, cak i da si za ruterom cijelo vrijeme a nemas iskustva s nicim osim ISP ili neki dlink, tplink i slicno
<vileni> ja ionako ne spajam ruter na nista dok nisam siguran da ima sve podeseno, i provjerim konfiguraciju kroz terminal :)
<obrut> pa da... ja prvo disejblam sve zivo, a onda enableam samo nuzno i tek onda krenem spajat stvari
<obrut> nije da sam jednom radio factory reset (odnosno vracanje defaultne konfiguracije) jer sam sam sebi sjebo pristup na router :)
<vileni> ja sam ih 60ak postavljao po faksu
<vileni> kod postavljanja stalno neki problemi
<vileni> ali jednom kad prorade nema problema
<Mmike> obrut, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/18.04.4/release/ubuntu-18.04.4-server-amd64.iso  ?
<Mmike> odakle je maknut?
<Mmike> ja mislmi da su moji mikrotiki imali WIFI disejblan, i da sam se morao spojit zicom na ruter da ih skonfiguriram
<obrut> Mmike: s mirrora :) ovo nije mirror nego official :)
<Mmike> obrut, http://hr.cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/18.04.4/release/ubuntu-18.04.4-server-amd64.iso  ? :)
<Mmike> iako je ovo samo alias, .hr mirror je davno prestao mirrorirati cdimageove
<dodobas> Mmike: ne kuzis ti ... obrut koristi albanski mirror :)
<Mmike> dodobas, zakaj koristis winbox in the first place?
<Mmike> kaj fali web sucelju?
<Mmike> (mislim, isto je k'o winbox)
<obrut> Mmike: da, to je alias, dakle isti server :P
<Mmike> obrut, e, a, di onda nema?
<obrut> dodobas: koristim uglavnom svapske mirrore ... ali mirrore koristim i za provjeru nekih stvari :)
<obrut> Mmike: pa nakliko sam po par stvarnih mirrora po svijetu i nigdje nema :)
<dodobas> Mmike: ma necu nista od toga koristit, trebam pisat konfiguracijske skripte, sucelje eventualno za pregledat vizualno
<obrut> ocito su samo standardni desktop i onaj smeacavi live-server svuda, a sve alternative samo na officialu
<Mmike> pa zato pitam, zakaj winbox i zdrkani wine? :)
<Mmike> na njemackom mirroru ima
<dodobas> Mmike: jer je pisalo da radi :)
<dodobas> i radi ... osim eto u tom slucaju, kad ne radi
<Mmike> aha, to je isto alias
<Mmike> obrut, ne znam :) daj url koji ti ne radi :)
<Mmike> dodobas, pa da, al'... zakaj ne webui?
<dodobas> Mmike: jer je pisalo da winbox radi preko wine-a ... web sucelje nisam niti otvorio :)
<Mmike> ali - zakaj? :)
<Mmike> imas opciju wine+winbox, ili webui
<Mmike> kak ti wine+winbox prvo padne na pamet? :)
<Mmike> (kuriozitet)
<dodobas> a eto, zasto ne :)
<dodobas> Mmike: jel ti treba detaljnije elaborirat ? :)
<Mmike> pa da :) mislim, zanima me :D
<dodobas> gotovo sve sto sam do sada istrazivao, citao, gledao koristi winbox ili skriptu za konfiguraciju (webfig se spominje ali ne koristi), pa sam zakljucio da sam dovoljno kompetentan da znam preklikati winbox ... 
<dodobas> al eto, wine + winbox u tom jednom slucaju ne radi :)
<vileni> kako bi webui radio bez ip-a?
<sillyslux__> web bez ip tesko ide
<Mmike> pa imas IP
<Mmike> 192.168.8.8
<Mmike> ili tako nekako :)
<Mmike> aha, WinBox radi bez IP adrese?
<Mmike> jer ako radi, onda ima smisla da hoces WinBox
<Mmike> ako nema - WinBox je IDENTICAN kao i WebFig. 
<dodobas> pa nije ... ima vise opcija/mogucnosti, WebFig mozes puno toga, WinBox mozes skoro sve, a RouterOS mozes "sve" (sve sto je exposano kroz komande RouterOSa)
<vileni> radi bez, webfig jer ruzan i nepregledan, i onaj quickset treba zabraniti
<dodobas> :)
<Mmike> kaj na webfigu nemres a na winboxu mozes?
<Mmike> mislim, je, ruzan je i nepregledan, isto k'o i winbox
<Mmike> quickset je ok :D
<vileni> kad mi netko klikne na quickset resetiram ruter na tvornicke postavke 
<vileni> lakse nego pocistiti sve
<Mmike> zakaj?
<Mmike> mislim, ovisi kaj ti treba
<Mmike> al' za 90% "kucnih" upotreba je full ok\
<sillyslux__> ah radio!! a ne radio... facepalm
<Mmike> e, a
<Mmike> koliko mikrotik struje trosi?
<Mmike> pise u speckama 9-30V
<Mmike> da moze napajanje bit
<Mmike> o cem to ovisi? Ako imam PoE uredjaje na njemu dal' treba veci napon?
<sillyslux__> vidi python kako radi https://twitter.com/DickKingSmith/status/1248532142646329345
<dodobas> Mmike: o broju uredaja i njihovoj potrosnji
<Mmike> dodobas, nasao, valjda
<dodobas> volti su manje bitni ... Watt je ono sto trazis
<Mmike> pa, ne
<Mmike> volti i watti definiraju ampere
<Mmike> i obrnuto, jel
<Mmike> pise da ovaj moj moze na PoE dat maksimalo 0.5A 
<dodobas> po portu ...
<Mmike> na 8V je to 4W, a na 30V je to 15W
<Mmike> da, imam samo jedan port koji je poe :)
<sillyslux__> amperaza odredi phi kabela, koliko ja znam
<sillyslux__> vise ampera -> vece zagrijavanje
<sillyslux__> POE can be anything up to 48 volts. While there are some standards (802.3af), there are many systems which run lower voltages - 12 volts is common.
<sillyslux__> aww mislio sam da je specificirano
<sillyslux__> 15v i bok
<obrut> Mmike: mislim da mozda brkas neke stvari... device treba neki odredjeni (ili mali range) voltaze na kojem radi... nece ti nesto sto radi na 5v dobro radit na drasticno drugacijoj voltazi ako nema neke jebene konvertere u sebi
<obrut> tebi onaj koji daje struju mora moci isporuciti odredjenu snagu na odredjenoj voltazi
<Mmike> pa to velim
<Mmike> znaci ak poe moze maximalno dat pol ampera kroz sebe
<Mmike> to znaci da uredjaj koji radi na 30V moze imat 15W 
<Mmike> ali ako radi na 8V onda moze imat samo 4W
<sillyslux__> to bi bilo logicno
<obrut> treba zadovoljiti potrebnu amperazu devicea koji radi na istoj voltazi :)
<Mmike> obrut, jesi kad cuo mikrotik da se glasa tak da cvrci k'o cvrcak?
<Mmike> naime, dobio dva mikrotika, jedan cvrci kad se upali
<Mmike> https://forum.mikrotik.com/viewtopic.php?t=101337
<Mmike> eo, to mi se desava :D
<Mmike> power adapter koji koristim daje 12V po speckama (12V, 450mA, a pise u speckama da taj mikrotik maksimalno povuce 11W, sto ce rec oko 0.38A na 12V)
<Mmike> iako, kad taj adapter spojim na voltmetar, daje 22V :)
<hrvoje> neopterecen ti hoce dat veci napon ako nije stabiliziran
<hrvoje> kad je uredjaj u pogonu bi trebalo biti cca 12V, mozes mjeriti kad je ukljucen (ako otvoris kutiju imas pristup konektoru na plocici)
<Mmike> ma e, komplikovano mi to
<Mmike> ugl, napajanje je vjerojatno vrlo ok
<sillyslux__> coil wine na mikrotiku?
<hrvoje> to ce bit najvjerojatnije...
<hrvoje> na konverteru na plocici, neka mini zavojnica pjeva
<Mmike> ne :)
<sillyslux__> lol whine
<Mmike> znaci, dva komada imam. Jedan: upalim ga, upali se power ledica, onda se upali ACT, onda se cuje beeep, pa se upale ledice za ethernet portove (al' samo 3 i 4), onda se ugase. Nakon 3-4 sekunde opeet beep, opet ledice... i tako u krug.
<sillyslux__> boot loop?
<Mmike> Na drugom se desi da ga upalim, power se upali, onda se upali ACT, onda ce cuje k'o cvrcak neki, onda 10ak sekundi nist... i onda opet
<Mmike> ha, ne znam
<Mmike> resete tipka ne pomaze, i dalje je u tom loopu\
<Mmike> rekao mi dodobas da probam netinst
<Mmike> pa cu to kasnije malo
<Mmike> https://t.me/mrkimile/2
<Mmike> ovak se cuje
<Mmike> Oso internet :/
<sillyslux__> cak svira i musik i zna pricat
<sillyslux__> a ono drugo i nije bas neki coil whine
<sillyslux__> jesu oni to reciklirali kutiju starog us robotics modema?
<sillyslux__> a mozda mu je ta boca blizu, pa te pita da ulijes malo
<Mmike> dosao mi novi A1 zte modem/ruter
<Mmike> Sad imam MFT283V a prije sam imao MFT283+
<Mmike> i na ovom imam 60 mbita brzinu!
<Mmike> wakka wakka :D
<Mmike> prije sam imao jedva 30
<sakiKnin> kaće piva?
<Mmike> eo ja pijem
<Mmike> stout gardenov
<Mmike> dobar
<Mmike> skroz dobar
<sakiKnin> 11.99 kn
<sakiKnin> pa to nije pivo
<sakiKnin> Mmike: mljeko i čokolada
<Mmike> kak' to mislis?"
<sakiKnin> Mmike: di je hmelj, ječam?
<Mmike> proludio sam sa cloudformationom
<Mmike> :/
<Mmike> sakiKnin, pa, unutra, srca mu :D
<sakiKnin> Mmike: pa načičkali su svega, kao da je sokić.
<Mmike> si probao?
<Mmike> meni je fantasticno pivo
<Mmike> doduse, ja volim tamna piveta
<Mmike> sad kad ovaj prodje, ako dovrsim cloudformiranje, pocatit cu se Croatian Imperial Stoutom :D
<sakiKnin> Mmike: nisam, budem
#ubuntu-hr 2020-04-23
<dodobas> yutro
<ivoks> malo streslo
<hrvoje> solidno
<obrut> jebemu, ja nis osjetio :P
<ivoks> hrvoje kaj ti znas, kaj nisi u irskoj?
<hrvoje> ivoks: inace jesam, al sam zapeo u Zg zbog korone i ne mogu nikud jel .. :D
<hrvoje> dadiljam dete :D
<ivoks> doma je najbolje ;)
<hrvoje> a ono, luda vremena pa je ipak lakse malo kad si s obitelji
<dodobas> pa hebemu pasa ... nabavim psa da imam early warning za potrese ... al K ... sve ih je do sad prespavo :)
<obrut> haha :) mijenjaj psa :)
<obrut> zna netko neki redit ili mailing listu ili kakav community gdje se raspravlja o globanim internet security stvarima, botnetovima, napadima, ovim onim ?
<obrut> nego... ima li tko ideju.... tko sto i zasto....
<ivoks> obrut pernarov facebook
<obrut> dakle... svi koji imamo hostove drito na internetu znamo da netko stalno po tome kopa, portscanira, pokusava uvalit pizdaije i tako to... sasvim normalno...
<obrut> postoji ekipa koja pokusava provalit - skenira za poznate portove (22, 139, 445, ..razne baze).. i ako je i sta otvoreno, pokusava bruteforceat passworde... isto tako na webu traze wordpress, phpmysql i slicne pizdarije, cgi skripte i poznate vulnerabilitije
<obrut> postoji ekipa koja harvesta internet, em ovi koji indexiraju web i slicno, te oni koji snifaju portove, ali da rade neke statistike, ovo ono... ti se povremeno spajaju
<obrut> i sve mi je to ok
<obrut> no... primjecujem da s odredjenih segmenata imam gomilu spajanja na port 443, nikad ne naprave TCP do kraja, nije da pokupe web stranicu ili nesto, samo syn... i to naprave oko 1000 puta dnevno... dakle to nisu tipicni harvesteri
<obrut> tko je ta ekipa i sta oce ? :)
<obrut> da je neki DDOS, potrudili bi se jace, isto tako, moji hostovi su skroz low profile, sluze prakicki samo meni i kad frendovima nesto posheram, nije da je ista poznato i bitno gore
<obrut> inace, skuzio sam jucer da ono smece (koje se namece kao svjetski autoritet) od radb ima lokalne subnete zavedene pod AS198949
<obrut> haha, prijavio sam im i odgovorili su nakon dvije minute, maknuli zapis :)
<obrut> a taj AS je od nekih izraelskih smećara koji osim sto announcaju bogus prefixe, uredno hijackaju BGP, medju top ASovima koji announcaju tudje prefixe
<obrut> ne znam kak uopce itko zeli peerati s njima
<Mmike> obrut, sto je tvoje pitanje? :D
<obrut> moje pitanje je sta ta ekipa radi i sta oce ? :)
<obrut> ako me hoce DDOS-at, onda bi rokali 1000 upita u sekundi ne u danu :)
<obrut> ako hoce samo vidjet da li mi je sta otvoreno, valjda nece to radit 1000 puta u danu, dovoljno je 10 puta :)
<obrut> i ovo drugo ce radit s jedne IP adrese, ne s recimo 3-4 iz istog segmenta
<respawn> d dan
<respawn> sta ima ljudi
<sakiKnin> respawn: inflacija
<respawn> jbg
<sakiKnin> momentlano deflacija
<respawn> ja jutros idem s posla i nađem kraj kontejnera Lenovo thinkcenter A55 8985
<sakiKnin> uskoro inflacija pa hiperinf
<respawn> bio je bez napajanja i rama nema ni cpu sada trazim po njuškalu 
<sakiKnin> respawn: nje loše
<respawn> napajanje i ram imam samo trebam naci socket 775 core 2duo
<sakiKnin> respawn: naćese i to
<respawn> kada bas idu specificni procesori
#ubuntu-hr 2020-04-24
<dodobas> yutro
<vileni> jutro
<dodobas> e vileni, sa' ima ? :)
<ivoks> kako to impozantno zvuci
<ivoks> 'dobar dan, donio bih vam ovih 1200m cijevi za grijanje. moze za 15min?'
<sillyslux> pex za podno
<vileni> dodobas: evo, kuca, posao, kuca a da nisam izasao iz stana :)
<dodobas> ivoks: u stanu od 80kv imam 900m .. nist impozantno :)
<dodobas> vileni: vozis motor po balkonu ? :))
<vileni> ne vozim motor uopce vise, stoji na selu parkiran od jeseni
<vileni> nema garaze za kupiti/rentati
<Mmike> vileni, kakva su tvoja misljenja o subarutu? :) Neki noviji Outlander?
<Mmike> (Naime, tu na selu, nekako... puno cesta za koje bi zgodno dosao taki neki auto :D 0
<vileni> skup
<vileni> sta nije outlander mitsubishi?
<vileni> mislis na outback?
<vileni> ne moze biti gori od mazde u svakom slucaju :)
<vileni> e da, nikako dizel, ni cvt
<dodobas> Mmike: rekoh ti ... kupi Volvo :)
<Mmike> vileni, zakaj nikako dizl? (to mi je i frend koji ima outbacka rekao, al' on nema dizl) - nema non-CVT, svi su CVT i svi su AWD.
<Mmike> dodobas, nema polovnih :) 
<dodobas> kako nema ...
<dodobas> https://www.njuskalo.hr/trgovina/volvocentarzagreb?sort=expensive
<Mmike> ha, gle, uletio i BMW :D
<vileni> sort=expensive
<Mmike> sort=i-got-money :)
<dodobas> to je kao ... Select ponuda ... provjerena polovna vozlia
<Mmike> ko Thinkpad Refurbished :D
<dodobas> https://www.njuskalo.hr/auti/skoda-kodiaq-2.0-tdi-dsg-ambition-parking-senzori-2-godine-garancije-oglas-31199690 
<dodobas> a da ...
<vileni> subaru dizl su nesto generalno zeznuli, nijedan primjerak ne pozivi dugo
<Mmike> svi polovni subaruji koji su na njuskalu su dizlo
<vileni> a opcenito je subaru jako osjetljiv na razinu ulja zbog boxera, ako ne gledas svakih tjedan-dva lako se dogodi da ode masina
<vileni> plus sto trosi vise od konkurencije u bilokojoj kombinaciji
<Mmike> vileni, pa kaj nema uljometar?
<vileni> nisu svi dizel, mozda su svi outback dizel
<Mmike> da, trosi, al' to je nebitno za takav auto
<Mmike> s CVTom mora trosit
<vileni> ma gle, ako ces cvt uzmi onog lexusa :D
<Mmike> ne, hocu neki dzip-like auto a da nije maxda CX5 :)
<Mmike> mazdaCX5 je super sminkerski auto, al'  nije za livadu
<vileni> pa xc60 nije los onda
<Mmike> mislim, nije nit outback, al' je bolji od mazde
<Mmike> pa je, al' je 2902 puta skuplju od subaruta
<vileni> outback ima jako sposoban pogon
<vileni> mazda vjerojatno ima klasicni haldex
<Mmike> outback imal manji clearance od recimo forrestera
<vileni> pa ako ces tako onda kupi pravi terenac
<dodobas> tako je ... Suzuki Jimmny :)
<Mmike> Ladu Nivu! :D
<vileni> dodobas: ja to isto mislio predloziti :D
<dodobas> prekokrasan ... :) https://pictures.topspeed.com/IMG/jpg/201806/suzuki-jimny-8.jpg
<vileni> u bunker stanu samo cipele :)
<sillyslux> https://www.njuskalo.hr/auti/jeep-willys-200d-oglas-27241562
<sillyslux> klasik
<sillyslux> aaa radio bez ekrana https://www.njuskalo.hr/image-w920x690/auti/jeep-willys-200d-slika-108341514.jpg
<dodobas> Mmike: uvijek neke budget opcije trazis ... nego ... reci mi koliko ti ono budget APova radi koje si kupio nedavno ? :)
<Mmike> mrsh :)
<dodobas> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ou1N1rmJg-4 :) :) :)
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Volvo offroad party. Volvo AWD power. Volvo in mud. Volvo V90CC. Volvo V70XC. Volvo XC70. Volvo XC90 :: Duration: 21:22 :: Views: 86,733 uploaded by VolvoTV :: 975 likes :: 52 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<obrut> nego, kad ste kod offroadera... ima na jubitou neki spanjolac (ili sta vec - prica spanjolski) koji testira aute offroad... nis ne kuzim sta prica, ali svejedno zanimljivo :)
<dodobas> obrut: link ?
<obrut> imam negdje na telki :) tam mi je jubito predlozio pa sam pogledao par... cek da vidim :)
<obrut> dariomotor
<obrut> ima i mercedes g-class vs suzuki jimny :)
<obrut> s/dariomotor/diariomotor/
<vileni> to onaj lik iz carwow
<vileni> mat watson
<vileni> hm, nije taj ako je spanjolac, ali ovaj je isto imao jimny vs G
<CrazyLemon> https://youtu.be/P50n1zOXRME?t=261
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Mercedes-AMG G63 vs Suzuki Jimny - TUG OF WAR @ 04:21 :: Duration: 05:52 :: Views: 6,034,585 uploaded by carwow :: 97,580 likes :: 5,394 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<CrazyLemon> nije jedan jimny..nego 3 :D
<vileni> a ono, G63 je 6.3L V8, moguce biturbo :)
<Mmike> mislim da cu prvo u zagreb i iznajmit neki awd/4wd
#ubuntu-hr 2020-04-25
<dodobas> yutro
<dodobas> eto me na 5.6 ... Linux workstation 5.6.6-200.fc31.x86_64 #1 SMP Tue Apr 21 15:34:22 UTC 2020 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<dodobas> @s
<respawn> d dan
<dodobas> respawn: d dan
<respawn> sta ima
<dodobas> preslagujem mrezu po stanu
<respawn> samo pomalo
<respawn> ja sam neki dan idem s posla i nađem pc izmešu 2 kontejnera
<respawn> Lenovo ThinkCentre A55 (type 8985)
<jelly> Hrki, ja 100% vjerujem dnscachevima od ISP-a
<obrut> dodobas: hehe :) ja svoju preslozio 98% ... fali mi jos samo dvije stvari - LC/LC zenski -> LC/LC zenski adapter i onda jos prebacit mod rada jednog routera i konacno gotovo
<obrut> jelly: djesba... 
<Mmike> obrut, i kol'ko dugo nesh dirat mrezu? :D
#ubuntu-hr 2020-04-26
<dodobas> yutro
<dodobas> obrut: RB4011 je izbirljiv oko toga koji DAC se moze koristit, Only active Direct Attach Cables (MikroTik S+AO0005) are supported. Passive DAC (MikroTik S+DA0001/S+DA0003) are not supported. https://wiki.mikrotik.com/wiki/MikroTik_SFP_module_compatibility_table
<obrut> bas glupo
<obrut> al opet, to je za mikrotik SFPjeve / DAC-eve
<obrut> ja doma trenutno imam HP SFP-ove i skroz cudne 10G DAC-eve, sve radi ok
<obrut> DAC-evi su "TE connectivity"
<obrut> al ono, samo RB4011 ne podrzava ove jeftinije 1m/3m DAC-ove, dok sva ova ostala smeca podrzavaju
<dodobas> a detalji :)
<obrut> fakat mi to sad ide na zivce iako nemam RB4001 :P
<obrut> odnosno 11
<dodobas> uspjesno sam sve pospajao, router, switch i 2 CAP-ac (CAPsMAN) ... trenutno se igram s APovima, svakom dodjelio po jednu frekvenciju, sad trazim kako smanjit jacinu signala i generalno neki setup WIFIa
<dodobas> tipa ... kad se client pokusava spojit na AP onda ce pokusati s najmanjom mogucom brzinom, 1 megabit... pa ima neki nacin da se ta incijalna brzina digne na 12/24 megabita (al kao treba pazit jer nece mozda radit svi klijenti)
<dodobas> a kad to poslozim, onda poslozit mrezu, WIFI na jedan subnet, workstation-i na drugi, server/NAS na treci ...
<jelly> obrut, irc klijent mi je na krivom racunalu, do njega dodjem samo VNCom a to mi je tlaka
<obrut> jelly: pa slozi na pravom :)
<jelly> hexchat na windowsima se disconnecta svakih 60-90 sekundi i trosi 100% cpu, a ne da mi se traziti neki drugi
<jelly> ne da mi se ni instalirati linux
<obrut> windowsi ? ijao :) digni vritualku ili sta vec :)
<sillyslux_> eww, sta to potrgano na windowsu?
<jelly> ima samo 8GB
<obrut> ja sam problem irc connectivitija rijesio tako da mi je klijent u cloudu :)
<obrut> ssh tamo i to je to :)
<sillyslux_> irccloud?
<jelly> ne podnosim terminal-based klijente, corav i moraju biti lijepa i velika slova
<sillyslux_> pa font i size se moze namistit s terminal emulatorima
<sillyslux_> tmux->irssi
<sillyslux_> comic-sans 30px
<sillyslux_> https://imgur.com/a/wXgHvWc
<datase> ^1 images :: 0 views :: safe for work
<Mmike> jelly, znc
 * Mmike ima znc i tri klijenta gore
<Mmike> fino radi
<Mmike> iako je slack elegantniji :D
<Mmike> dodobas, obrut: https://mikrotik.com/download <- sto je 'The Dude' ?
<Mmike> fun fact - kad spojim Boseov SoundLink zvucnik i imam ga u sobi i slusam muziku (spojim ga na laptop, jel), wifi brzina opadne - drasticno
<Mmike> :D
<Mmike> obrut, SilverSpace: AR9344, to su MIPS procesori?
<Mmike> odnosno, skidam MIPSBE RouterOS za njih?
<Mmike> Architecture	MIPSBE
<Mmike> CPU	AR9344
<Mmike> panglu :D
